# Mia moglie ha un'avventura: consigli?



## danny (4 Novembre 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti, fino a qualche  giorno fa non avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum di tradimenti... invece, eccomi qui.
Tutto è iniziato settimana scorsa, quando mia moglie è tornata a casa dall'ufficio, come ogni sera, e mi ha chiesto se poteva uscire la settimana successiva a cena con un amico.
Mia moglie ed io siamo sposati da 15 anni e fidanzati dai tempi del liceo, poche altre esperienze sentimentali precedenti al matrimonio, e quindi decisamente poco recenti. Entrambi abbiamo superato la quarantina, pur essendo giovanili e esteticamente carini. Mia moglie è una donna abbastanza schiva, e finora abbiamo frequentato solo pochi amici condivisi.
Siamo da anni la classica coppia che sembra inseparabile, siamo sempre stati sinceri e diretti l'uno con l'altro, ci siamo detti tutto, qualche litigata ogni tanto. Negli ultimi anni poi, non più giovanissimi, siamo diventati una famiglia. Nostra figlia ha cinque anni, è allegra, serena, bella. Lavoriamo entrambi, vicino a casa. Qualche problema di salute, negli ultimi anni, qualche stress di lavoro, come tutti. Una routine faticosa,  la mattina ci si alza  presto, e di notte siamo stati svegliati per anni da nostra figlia. Un po' inclini alla depressione anche in conseguenza di questo ma soprattutto per morte nel giro di poco tempo di entrambi di genitori di mia moglie, che ha addolorato profondamente anche me, che li conoscevo fin da ragazzo. Il sesso, buono ma senza slanci. Mia moglie, un po più fredda di me, decideva i tempi. Io mi adeguavo: l'attrazione fisica verso di lei però è sempre stata grande. Una mia passione è fotografarla spesso nuda.
Tutte questo granitico panorama che sembrava immutabile fino alla vecchiaia è cambiato l'altro giorno con la richiesta di mia moglie. Che mi ha insospettito subito. Era un po' che notavo una certa attività col cellulare, inusuale per una che non ha mai amato l'oggetto e fa rare telefonate. Mia moglie era anche più allegra e stranamente molto più attiva sessualmente. Inoltre mi saltava addosso spesso, baciandomi a lungo. Così ho fatto quello che tutti fanno in questi casi: spiare gli sms. Senza sensi di colpa, dal momento che pure lei lo faceva, sotto i miei occhi, talvolta.
E ho trovato, nascosti in una cartella, 800 messaggi in un solo mese, in cui ovviamente flirtano insieme. Lei gli ha anche inviato via mail una sua foto nuda che le avevo scattato io. Ho preso mia moglie, arrabbiato e le ho chiesto spiegazioni. Lei è stata sincera e mi ha raccontato tutto: questa persona, che vive a 3 ore da noi, l'ha vista una sola volta, si sono dati solo un breve bacio finora, ma questa storia le mette allegria, la tira su, in un momento, che sapevo, di depressione. All'inizio avevo preteso che lei troncasse. Poi ho cambiato idea. Le ho chiesto di essere sincera, di raccontarmi tutto, e le ho concesso di uscire con lui, a condizione che non mi raccontasse più menzogne. La storia doveva viverla alla luce del sole e io non dovevo trovarmi di fronte una moglie "sconosciuta". Anche se la cosa mi fa soffrire, che se la goda questa avventura, così da non avere rimpianti, magari imputabili a me. Io l'ho perdonata, la amo troppo per perdere lei, la famiglia e di conseguenza anche mia figlia. Sessualmente mia moglie è adesso sempre più attiva, segno che forse la situazione la eccita. 
Ovviamente per me la cosa non è facile. Devo fingere anche se soffro da morire: essere in competizione nella banale routine con una nuova fiamma volta alla conquista è una gara impari e non devo cadere nella paranoia, conseguenza della gelosia per le costanti attenzioni che lei ha verso di lui.
Dentro me la speranza che quest'avventura finisca presto nella noia, e che la nostra coppia si rafforzi dall'esperienza.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, fino a qualche  giorno fa non avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum di tradimenti... invece, eccomi qui.
> Tutto è iniziato settimana scorsa, quando mia moglie è tornata a casa dall'ufficio, come ogni sera, e mi ha chiesto se poteva uscire la settimana successiva a cena con un amico.
> Mia moglie ed io siamo sposati da 15 anni e fidanzati dai tempi del liceo, poche altre esperienze sentimentali precedenti al matrimonio, e quindi decisamente poco recenti. Entrambi abbiamo superato la quarantina, pur essendo giovanili e esteticamente carini. Mia moglie è una donna abbastanza schiva, e finora abbiamo frequentato solo pochi amici condivisi.
> Siamo da anni la classica coppia che sembra inseparabile, siamo sempre stati sinceri e diretti l'uno con l'altro, ci siamo detti tutto, qualche litigata ogni tanto. Negli ultimi anni poi, non più giovanissimi, siamo diventati una famiglia. Nostra figlia ha sei anni, è allegra, serena, bella. Lavoriamo entrambi, vicino a casa. Qualche problema di salute, negli ultimi anni, qualche stress di lavoro, come tutti. Una routine faticosa,  la mattina ci si alza  presto, e di notte siamo stati svegliati per anni da nostra figlia. Un po' inclini alla depressione anche in conseguenza di questo ma soprattutto per morte nel giro di poco tempo di entrambi di genitori di mia moglie, che ha addolorato profondamente anche me, che li conoscevo fin da ragazzo. Il sesso, buono senza slanci. Mia moglie, un po più fredda di me, decideva i tempi. Io mi adeguavo: l'attrazione fisica verso di lei però è sempre stata grande. Una mia passione è fotografarla spesso nuda.
> ...


Perché buongiorno ?!?! Comunque ben arrivato, cavoli scelta coraggiosa che io non sarei mai riuscita a fare (credo) ... attendo fiduciosa le risposte di Oscuro e Perpli :sonar: Se saranno un po' forti non ti preoccupare qui e' prassi attraversare forche caudine ma poi scivola via tutto liscio ( o quasi) ... Quanto ami tua moglie?


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2013)

scommettiamo che presto l'idea che tua moglie abbia l'amante ti ecciterà tanto quanto eccita lei?

chè intanto sei già passato dal farla troncare all'averle dato il via libera per uscire col ganzo.....


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2013)

La amo tanto. E' tutta la mia vita da sempre. E che credevo, e ancora spero, per sempre.
Sono figlio di divorziati: ci sono passato, e non sono belle esperienze.
Non ho alcuna intenzione di separarmi da lei, ma anche lei mi ha confermato che non alcuna intenzione di farlo.
Usa questo flirt come un modo per ritrovare la sua autostima, una specie di psicoterapia, mi ha detto.
Oggi mi ha scritto un sms a una mia lettera (d'amore) in cui si scusava, che mi ama anche lei e che tutto questo è successo perché
era disperata (da un po' era in depressione).
Però ovviamente la storia con quell'altro continua.
Io ho lasciato a lei la decisione di interromperla.


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La amo tanto. E' tutta la mia vita da sempre. E che credevo, e ancora spero, per sempre.
> Sono figlio di divorziati: ci sono passato, e non sono belle esperienze.
> Non ho alcuna intenzione di separarmi da lei, ma anche lei mi ha confermato che non alcuna intenzione di farlo.
> Usa questo flirt come un modo per ritrovare la sua autostima, una specie di psicoterapia, mi ha detto.
> ...


sì certo credici che molla il ganzo.....ma anche se lo mollasse,sarebbe solo per sostituirlo.

6 tu che devi decidere.   che sensazione ti da l'idea di saperla col ganzo.   risposta sincera


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> scommettiamo che presto l'idea che tua moglie abbia l'amante ti ecciterà tanto quanto eccita lei?
> 
> chè intanto sei già passato dal farla troncare all'averle dato il via libera per uscire col ganzo.....


Ecco perpli :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> scommettiamo che presto l'idea che tua moglie abbia l'amante ti ecciterà tanto quanto eccita lei?
> 
> chè intanto sei già passato dal farla troncare all'averle dato il via libera per uscire col ganzo.....


No. Perpli no.
Se fosse lo avrebbe gia eccitato.....
Questa e' unsa cosa che io non pernetterei mai...
One off si. Cioe' una volta si....un avvenntura vera e proprioa no. Mai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La amo tanto. E' tutta la mia vita da sempre. E che credevo, e ancora spero, per sempre.
> Sono figlio di divorziati: ci sono passato, e non sono belle esperienze.
> Non ho alcuna intenzione di separarmi da lei, ma anche lei mi ha confermato che non alcuna intenzione di farlo.
> *Usa questo flirt come un modo per ritrovare la sua autostima, una specie di psicoterapia*, mi ha detto.
> ...


benvenuto

questo tipo di giustificazioni da parte di tua moglie non sono un granchè: non è che la disperazione debba giustificare tutto
trovo molto bella l'idea della lettera d'amore


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> No. Perpli no.
> Se fosse lo avrebbe gia eccitato.....
> Questa e' unsa cosa che io non pernetterei mai...
> One off si. Cioe' una volta si....un avvenntura vera e proprioa no. Mai.


one off sta per......?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> benvenuto
> 
> questo tipo di giustificazioni da parte di tua moglie non sono un granchè: non è che la disperazione debba giustificare tutto
> trovo molto bella l'idea della lettera d'amore


Dottoressa ben tornata...dopo I miracle blade pensavo fosse scappata  

Concordo con lei sul soprascritto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Dottoressa ben tornata...dopo I miracle blade pensavo fosse scappata
> 
> Concordo con lei sul soprascritto


Buonasera, carissima Miss 
I miracle blade? li ho trovati affascinanti, in effetti :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> one off sta per......?


Una volta .....
Al massimo  una volta ogni morte di papa....


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buonasera, carissima Miss
> I miracle blade? li ho trovati affascinanti, in effetti :mrgreen:


Che figata.....se ha visto bene il video...sappia che ho fatto la prova del pomodoro e dell ananas....
Le lascio immaginare.....I morti di pomodoro e anans in giro per la cucina....ahaha!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (4 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ovviamente per me la cosa non è facile. Devo fingere anche se soffro da morire: essere in competizione nella banale routine con una nuova fiamma volta alla conquista è una gara impari e non devo cadere nella paranoia, conseguenza della gelosia per le costanti attenzioni che lei ha verso di lui.
> Dentro me la speranza che quest'avventura finisca presto nella noia, e che la nostra coppia si rafforzi dall'esperienza.


Ovviamente sei consapevole che, se la storia con quest'uomo dovesse consolidarsi, lei potrebbe anche mollarti vero?


----------



## Eliade (4 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La amo tanto. E' tutta la mia vita da sempre. E che credevo, e ancora spero, per sempre.
> Sono figlio di divorziati: ci sono passato, e non sono belle esperienze.
> Non ho alcuna intenzione di separarmi da lei, ma anche lei mi ha confermato che non alcuna intenzione di farlo.
> Usa questo flirt come un modo per ritrovare la sua autostima, una specie di psicoterapia, mi ha detto.
> ...


C.v.d.:unhappy:


----------



## tesla (4 Novembre 2013)

ma tu sei vero? esisti?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ovviamente sei consapevole che, se la storia con quest'uomo dovesse consolidarsi, lei potrebbe anche mollarti vero?


Io non credo proprio che possa accadere
Non per come é iniziata
Mi sembra che lei cerchi una situaziobe eccitante e l'idea che il marito sappia e benedica la rende ancora più euforica. Un gioco insomma tanto che lei é più attiva a letto anche con lui, quasi a coinvolgerlo in questa eccitazione
Finisce a breve secondo me ma non credo resterà un caso sporadico...


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, fino a qualche  giorno fa non avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum di tradimenti... invece, eccomi qui.
> Tutto è iniziato settimana scorsa, quando mia moglie è tornata a casa dall'ufficio, come ogni sera, e mi ha chiesto se poteva uscire la settimana successiva a cena con un amico.
> Mia moglie ed io siamo sposati da 15 anni e fidanzati dai tempi del liceo, poche altre esperienze sentimentali precedenti al matrimonio, e quindi decisamente poco recenti. Entrambi abbiamo superato la quarantina, pur essendo giovanili e esteticamente carini. Mia moglie è una donna abbastanza schiva, e finora abbiamo frequentato solo pochi amici condivisi.
> Siamo da anni la classica coppia che sembra inseparabile, siamo sempre stati sinceri e diretti l'uno con l'altro, ci siamo detti tutto, qualche litigata ogni tanto. Negli ultimi anni poi, non più giovanissimi, siamo diventati una famiglia. Nostra figlia ha cinque anni, è allegra, serena, bella. Lavoriamo entrambi, vicino a casa. Qualche problema di salute, negli ultimi anni, qualche stress di lavoro, come tutti. Una routine faticosa,  la mattina ci si alza  presto, e di notte siamo stati svegliati per anni da nostra figlia. Un po' inclini alla depressione anche in conseguenza di questo ma soprattutto per morte nel giro di poco tempo di entrambi di genitori di mia moglie, che ha addolorato profondamente anche me, che li conoscevo fin da ragazzo. Il sesso, buono ma senza slanci. Mia moglie, un po più fredda di me, decideva i tempi. Io mi adeguavo: l'attrazione fisica verso di lei però è sempre stata grande. Una mia passione è fotografarla spesso nuda.
> ...



Benvenuto...
e nel mentre stai con lei come se nulla fosse?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, fino a qualche  giorno fa non avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum di tradimenti... invece, eccomi qui.
> Tutto è iniziato settimana scorsa, quando mia moglie è tornata a casa dall'ufficio, come ogni sera, e mi ha chiesto se poteva uscire la settimana successiva a cena con un amico.
> Mia moglie ed io siamo sposati da 15 anni e fidanzati dai tempi del liceo, poche altre esperienze sentimentali precedenti al matrimonio, e quindi decisamente poco recenti. Entrambi abbiamo superato la quarantina, pur essendo giovanili e esteticamente carini. Mia moglie è una donna abbastanza schiva, e finora abbiamo frequentato solo pochi amici condivisi.
> Siamo da anni la classica coppia che sembra inseparabile, siamo sempre stati sinceri e diretti l'uno con l'altro, ci siamo detti tutto, qualche litigata ogni tanto. Negli ultimi anni poi, non più giovanissimi, siamo diventati una famiglia. Nostra figlia ha cinque anni, è allegra, serena, bella. Lavoriamo entrambi, vicino a casa. Qualche problema di salute, negli ultimi anni, qualche stress di lavoro, come tutti. Una routine faticosa,  la mattina ci si alza  presto, e di notte siamo stati svegliati per anni da nostra figlia. Un po' inclini alla depressione anche in conseguenza di questo ma soprattutto per morte nel giro di poco tempo di entrambi di genitori di mia moglie, che ha addolorato profondamente anche me, che li conoscevo fin da ragazzo. Il sesso, buono ma senza slanci. Mia moglie, un po più fredda di me, decideva i tempi. Io mi adeguavo: l'attrazione fisica verso di lei però è sempre stata grande. Una mia passione è fotografarla spesso nuda.
> ...



E tu quindi non pretendi la stessa libertà che concedi a lei?


Tutto ciò perchè la ami? 

Rafforzarsi in base alle scelte di lei? 

Lotta impari? 

Mi fermo scrivendo, ma di che stai a parlare? Non c'è nulla di sensato in quello che hai scritto. La prossima volta che vuoi prendere per il culo prima passa dal parrucchiere e ti fai fare un massaggio. Al cervello.


----------



## Eliade (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo proprio che possa accadere
> Non per come é iniziata
> Mi sembra che lei cerchi una situaziobe eccitante e l'idea che il marito sappia e benedica la rende ancora più euforica. Un gioco insomma tanto che lei é più attiva a letto anche con lui, quasi a coinvolgerlo in questa eccitazione
> Finisce a breve secondo me ma non credo resterà un caso sporadico...


Sono gli 800 sms in un mese che non mi convincono. 
Ma anche messa così, finisce questo gioco e poi? Figurati se non se ne trova un altro, accompagnato da un'altra depressione. :unhappy:


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma tu sei vero? esisti?


ma dove le trovi tutte ste immagini??


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ovviamente sei consapevole che, se la storia con quest'uomo dovesse consolidarsi, lei potrebbe anche mollarti vero?


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Figuriamoci...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo proprio che possa accadere
> Non per come é iniziata
> Mi sembra che lei cerchi una situaziobe eccitante e l'idea che il marito sappia e benedica la rende ancora più euforica. Un gioco insomma tanto che lei é più attiva a letto anche con lui, quasi a coinvolgerlo in questa eccitazione
> Finisce a breve secondo me ma non credo resterà un caso sporadico...


Uhm...a metà ti quoto...
Uhm...
Per molte è proprio un caso sporadico.
Ed essere stato per alcune proprio quell'unico caso
Mi gasa da morire...

Ma magari non è vero no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo proprio che possa accadere
> Non per come é iniziata
> Mi sembra che lei cerchi una situaziobe eccitante e l'idea che il marito sappia e benedica la rende ancora più euforica. Un gioco insomma tanto che lei é più attiva a letto anche con lui, quasi a coinvolgerlo in questa eccitazione
> Finisce a breve secondo me ma non credo resterà un caso sporadico...


Quotissimo l'ultima frase, non è innamorata dell'altro,ma solo infatuata più che altro della situazione e potrebbe in seguito riprovare esperienze simili


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E tu quindi non pretendi la stessa libertà che concedi a lei?
> 
> 
> Tutto ciò perchè la ami?
> ...


Ultimo non farti prendere la mano...
Rileggi Danny
e vi troverai dei germi contiani...

Osserva come lui bene o male cerca di cuccarsi il meglio da questa situazione
E se lui è scaltro e se la gioca a suo vantaggio...

Ne vedremo delle belle....

In Danny c'è qualcosa che mi piace molto: 
Lui si pone come marito.
Sa di essere insostituibile
E si sta mettendo alla prova...


----------



## sienne (4 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

Conte ti quoto,

l'ho pensato anche io, questo aspetto di Danny.

Però caspita, 800 messaggi in un mese ... 

Sono ca. 26 1/2 messaggi al giorno ... 
sono ca. 3/4 messaggi all'ora (contando ca. 8 ore) ... 

visto così ... forse così tanti neanche sono ... 

no ... sono tanti, quei due sono proprio presi ... 

sienne


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, fino a qualche giorno fa non avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum di tradimenti... invece, eccomi qui.
> Tutto è iniziato settimana scorsa, quando mia moglie è tornata a casa dall'ufficio, come ogni sera, e mi ha chiesto se poteva uscire la settimana successiva a cena con un amico.
> Mia moglie ed io siamo sposati da 15 anni e fidanzati dai tempi del liceo, poche altre esperienze sentimentali precedenti al matrimonio, e quindi decisamente poco recenti. Entrambi abbiamo superato la quarantina, pur essendo giovanili e esteticamente carini. Mia moglie è una donna abbastanza schiva, e finora abbiamo frequentato solo pochi amici condivisi.
> Siamo da anni la classica coppia che sembra inseparabile, siamo sempre stati sinceri e diretti l'uno con l'altro, ci siamo detti tutto, qualche litigata ogni tanto. Negli ultimi anni poi, non più giovanissimi, siamo diventati una famiglia. Nostra figlia ha cinque anni, è allegra, serena, bella. Lavoriamo entrambi, vicino a casa. Qualche problema di salute, negli ultimi anni, qualche stress di lavoro, come tutti. Una routine faticosa, la mattina ci si alza presto, e di notte siamo stati svegliati per anni da nostra figlia. Un po' inclini alla depressione anche in conseguenza di questo ma soprattutto per morte nel giro di poco tempo di entrambi di genitori di mia moglie, che ha addolorato profondamente anche me, che li conoscevo fin da ragazzo. Il sesso, buono ma senza slanci. Mia moglie, un po più fredda di me, decideva i tempi. Io mi adeguavo: l'attrazione fisica verso di lei però è sempre stata grande. Una mia passione è fotografarla spesso nuda.
> ...


Ciao danny!

Te hai in sorte la fortuna di una moglie senza vergogna, il che è un po' meno che fare sei al superenalotto, ma è anche molto meglio che essere assaliti da un orso in calore!
La tua voglia di fotografarne le intime nudità, certamente dovuta al fatto che sei un porco malnato, l'ha trasformata in una scriteriata sgrondella, il fatto poi che lei accetti di avere un marito che tollera che lei faccia la fragolaia col violoncellista di turno, rende lei una ramarra sguappa e te un fodero per ombrelli.
Ma la colpa non è solo di Niépce come tutti staranno pensando dopo averti letto, e neppure della società occidentale in generale come di solito pensano i bolscevichi e, se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta, neppure neppure del calzino blu che chissà come è finito in mezzo alle magliette bianche nella lavatrice, come pensano alcune massaie distratte.
Infatti la colpa è tua, perchè se esistessi, saresti un imbecille.
Ma non un imbecille di quelli simpatici, come certi imbinachini che governarino la Germania nei ruggenti anni trenta del secolo scorso, o come certi parassiti intestinali che vivevano in un monolocale abusivo nella pancia di certe cantanti d'opera dal naso ben piantato, ma come un depravato, peracottero, aspirante cuckolder che s'infila massaggiatori intimi nel budello gentile mentre si molesta il prepuzio pensando ad una donna sudicia e malata che di fa schiavizzare da barboni e scimmie antropomorfe.
Però, prendendoti in considerazione, si rischia di non annoiarsi almeno per il tempo in cui ti si insulta.

Grazie di essere stato creato!

Ciao!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono gli 800 sms in un mese che non mi convincono.
> Ma anche messa così, finisce questo gioco e poi? Figurati se non se ne trova un altro, accompagnato da un'altra depressione. :unhappy:


Infatti ho scritto che non resterà un caso sporadico


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dentro me la speranza che quest'avventura finisca presto nella noia, e che la nostra coppia si rafforzi dall'esperienza.


Caro Danny parto da qui
Perchè è l'unica cosa che ci interessa.

Vorrei spiegarti perchè soffri come un cane.

Ciò dipende che ti sei fottuto l'asso nella manica.
Quell'asso che mi procuro sempre di avere contro mia moglie.

Non si sa mai.
Quando lei punta il carico convinta di chiudere la partita.
Io ho sempre qualche asso da calare.
E chiudo io.

( ecco perchè si è stancata di giocare con me).

Ma a tutto c'è rimedio.
Ti consiglio vivamente di guardare con intelligenza e ironia 
Così fan tutte di Tinto Brass.

Dato che ora giocate a carte scoperte, prendi la palla al balzo.

Tu dille ok esci con il tuo amico, la settimana prossima esco io con la mia amica.
( e se non c'è inventala o te ne trovo io una acconcia alla bisogna)
E sonda il terreno.

Per me l'unica cosa per cui ti devi davvero incazzare è la storia della foto.
Perchè quel giochino era solo vostro.
Lì io le avrei detto, ma brutta troia, non potevi farti na foto con la cam?

Per il resto vedi io...
Mi sarei tenuto per me gli 800 sms...
E mi sarei goduto il fatto che io sapevo come mai lei stava cambiando no?

Così avrei visto fino a che punto si spingeva con le balle no?

Se non vuoi soffrire prendi un attimo le distanze da lei e non badare a lei....
E osserva da lontano come si muove....

Insomma parliamoci chiaro:
Se lei ha bisogno anche di sta roba qua?
Che ce ne importa a noi?

Non ci torna più utile non avere una lagna depressa in casa?

Insomma se lei è matura e consapevole
sa benissimo che sta solo giocando al lunapork.

QUelle che si fottono e che magari fanno colpi di testa 
sono quelle che confondono l'emozione con l'amico con l'amore solidale del matrimonio.

Sfrutta questo dolore per crescere e maturare.

E non metterti in competizione con lui, che ti rendi ridicolo...

Ma meglio il detto e non detto.

Io scusami i particolari non li vorrei manco morto.
A meno che tu non pervenga in quella terra terribile in cui arrivi a spiare loro due in intimità.
E là ti posso garantire che ti metti a durissima prova.

Qui si omette che non è tanto il pericolo incombente che lei lo lasci per questo nuovo, quanto che un marito si dica, no non ce la faccio qui si mette male, io non voglio più stare con te.

E questo aspetto TUTTE le mogli lo sottovalutano.
E in genere chi chiude la partita così era prima il marito più premuroso del mondo.
Ma si sono entrambi bruciati le ali.

E non si vola più
e si striscia per terra.

Come due vermi.
Con ognuno in cuore la vergogna per l'altro.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Conte ti quoto,
> 
> ...


Da qui capisci
quanto sia adolescenziale la cosa...

Che parli la donna che ha ricevuto da me
almeno dieci sms in una giornata.

Io avrei già gettato via il telefono dal nervoso...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Conte ti quoto,
> 
> ...


Io ne scambiavo più o meno così soprattutto nelle settimane in cui non ci vedevamo
Non credo sia sinonimo di essere prese nel senso che dice Eliade


----------



## sienne (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ne scambiavo più o meno così soprattutto nelle settimane in cui non ci vedevamo
> Non credo sia sinonimo di essere prese nel senso che dice Eliade



Ciao

no, questo non lo credo neanche io. 

presi nel senso ... le piace, riceve qualcosa che la fa stare bene ... 
ma la domanda è anche: che patto hanno loro due? ... 
è un flirt alla cieca? vediamo dove ci porta ...
o è un flirt consapevole, che ognuno rimane al suo posto ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti ho scritto che non resterà un caso sporadico


Mah...
Allora che so una lolapal
dopo che le sarà passato il bagnino
arriverà il postino e poi il macellaio a farle girare la ciribiricoccola?

Ma per esempio tu
dopo la tua storia
ne hai avute altre? O è stato un caso unico e raro?

Non capisco come fate a sentenziare ste cose...

In base a cosa poi?

E tu non ti ritenevi sicura di te stessa?
Eri fedele no?
E vivevi tranquillamente la presenza maschile nella tua vita...

Poi un bel giorno 
accade l'impensato no?

Stiamo parlando di una donna di 40 anni.
Di una moglie.
E di una madre di una figlia.

Poi casso in qualche modo si dovrà pure giustificare no?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Allora che so una lolapal
> dopo che le sarà passato il bagnino
> arriverà il postino e poi il macellaio a farle girare la ciribiricoccola?
> ...


L'idea che mi sono fatta io e ovviamente potrei sbagliare alla grande è che lei la viva come un gioco tanto da informarne il marito e in qualche modi renderlo partecipe, tanto che ripeto a lui fa notare il suo cambiamento anche a letto.
Quindi potrebbe anche ripetersi se la cosa ha risvolti positivi nella loro vita di coppia.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> *Allora che so una lolapal
> dopo che le sarà passato il bagnino
> arriverà il postino e poi il macellaio a farle girare la ciribiricoccola?*
> ...


Facile.


----------



## devastata (4 Novembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma tu sei vero? esisti?


Meno male, pensavo di essere l'unica a non crederci.

Scusate la volgarità, col ca... che avrei detto a mio marito 'vacci pure', neanche morta, manco per dirle addio l'ho permesso, e nemmeno adesso che non mi interessa più, fin o a quando non sparirà dalla mia vista, può permettersi, se lo so, di vedere la squallida. 

Quando sarà per conto suo farà tutto quello che vorrà. E non raccontiamoci  che si guardano negli occhi e cenano.

Eppure ancora c'è chi ci crede all'unico incontro innocente.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Facile.


E anche gli organisti?:scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *E tu quindi non pretendi la stessa libertà che concedi a lei?*
> 
> 
> Tutto ciò perchè la ami?
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo non farti prendere la mano...
> Rileggi Danny
> e vi troverai dei germi contiani...
> 
> ...



Il neretto lo trovi contiano ?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E anche gli organisti?:scared::scared::scared::scared:


Ah-ah!? Già hai cominciato a darti da fare pure con Lola?


----------



## sienne (4 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Meno male, pensavo di essere l'unica a non crederci.
> 
> Scusate la volgarità, col ca... che avrei detto a mio marito 'vacci pure', neanche morta, manco per dirle addio l'ho permesso, e nemmeno adesso che non mi interessa più, fin o a quando non sparirà dalla mia vista, può permettersi, se lo so, di vedere la squallida.
> 
> ...




Ciao devastata

ehh, ma noi siamo di un'altra pasta ... 

cioè, già solo la giustificazione ... 

Ma partendo da lui ... è una possibilità da prendere in considerazione,
i frutti li sta dando ... lei è più attiva con lui e gli ha risposto 
positivamente sulla lettera d'amore ... 
Ora, è lui, che non si dovrebbe fare troppo male ... 

Anche se lo scambio della foto ... mmmmhhhh quella punge ... 

sienne


----------



## devastata (4 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao devastata
> 
> ehh, ma noi siamo di un'altra pasta ...
> 
> ...


Tu manderesti una tua foto di nudo a uno con cui non sei andata a letto?

Io no, ma non adesso, neppure quando avevo vent'anni ed ero una piuma. premesso che non si sono mai fatta fotografare nuda.

Inoltre una freddina con il marito si riscalda solo perchè arriva un altro?

Ragionerò male io, ma personalmente ho molta più confidenza con il bastardocronico che ho sposato che con l'amico 'nuovo', neanche da paragonare.

Possibile che facciano tutte cosi in fretta ad ambientarsi?

Oppure lui vuole la coppia aperta a senso unico?
Allora inutile fare vittimismo.


----------



## sienne (4 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tu manderesti una tua foto di nudo a uno con cui non sei andata a letto?
> 
> Io no, ma non adesso, neppure quando avevo vent'anni ed ero una piuma. premesso che non si sono mai fatta fotografare nuda.
> 
> ...



Ciao

non ho detto, che lo trovo giusto. anzi, ho scritto, che siamo di un'altra pasta,
nel senso, non avrei mai e poi mai accettato una cosa così ... 
soprattutto la spiegazione ... me le avrebbe fatte girare a tremila le ovaia ... 
puzza fino in cielo ... ma quando mai la depressione fa questi scherzi? ... 
ma quando mai, per ravvivarti con me, hai bisogno di giocare al trove? ... 

poi sulla foto ... sarebbe stato per me, peggio dei messaggi, sinceramente. 
lì, lei ha violato una parte intima con il marito, un gioco, un qualcosa tutta loro ... 

sui miei nudi, no comment. sono miei ... e in mio possesso rimangono. 

nuda ... solo dal vivo ... :mrgreen: ... 

per quello che ho capito, lui non la vuole perdere ... 
e affronta così la questione ... 

sienne


----------



## devastata (4 Novembre 2013)

Sinceramente mi sembra si sia consolato in fretta dandole il via libera purchè scopi meglio con lui!


----------



## sienne (4 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sinceramente mi sembra si sia consolato in fretta dandole il via libera purchè scopi meglio con lui!



Ciao

ho letto altro. ho letto di un uomo, che non vuole arrivare alla separazione. 
perciò, cerca di andare incontro alla moglie ... 

sienne


----------



## devastata (4 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho letto altro. ho letto di un uomo, che non vuole arrivare alla separazione.
> perciò, cerca di andare incontro alla moglie ...
> ...



E' amore condividere il letto con qualcun altro?


----------



## sienne (4 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' amore condividere il letto con qualcun altro?




Ciao

no, non lo è ... 

ma lui ha parlato anche, di una sua esperienza 
come figlio di separati e ciò lo vuole evitare per la loro figlia ... 

che poi argomenta con la questione che la ama ... ok ... 

per alcuni, il valore dell'unione famigliare, soprattutto se idealizzata,
e qui, ora ancora non lo sappiamo ... ma ti porta ad accettare molte cose ... 
quasi come una "nevrosi" ... basta, che tutto vada bene, e che tutti siano contenti ... 

vedremo come andrà ... 

sienne


----------



## free (4 Novembre 2013)

scusa ma dove l'ha pescato 'sto tizio, visto solo una volta?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, fino a qualche  giorno fa non avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum di tradimenti... invece, eccomi qui.
> (...)
> Ovviamente per me la cosa non è facile. Devo fingere anche se soffro da morire: essere in competizione nella banale routine con una nuova fiamma volta alla conquista è una gara impari e non devo cadere nella paranoia, conseguenza della gelosia per le costanti attenzioni che lei ha verso di lui.
> Dentro me la speranza che quest'avventura finisca presto nella noia, e che la nostra coppia si rafforzi dall'esperienza.


Non fingere. Sii sincero con la stessa premura che chiedi da lei. Si deve rendere conto che nonostante la lasci fare quel che per lei è un'integrazione di esperienze forse mai avute, lei crea dolore e dispiacere. Se non mostri i tuoi sentimenti, lei non potrà rendersene conto e forse penserà perfino che non ti importa più.

Per il resto credo che stai facendo l'unica cosa giusta che possa salvare la coppia. E' senza dubbio un gesto molto generoso che dimostra quanto la realmente ami!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il neretto lo trovi contiano ?


Si sono le ultime due righe che non capisco...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah-ah!? Già hai cominciato a darti da fare pure con Lola?


ssssssssssssssssssh...nessuno lo deve sapere....:ar::ar::ar:

Casomai è lei che si da fare con me...
Tanto per chiarire...


----------



## Spider (4 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, fino a qualche  giorno fa non avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum di tradimenti... invece, eccomi qui.
> Tutto è iniziato settimana scorsa, quando mia moglie è tornata a casa dall'ufficio, come ogni sera, e mi ha chiesto se poteva uscire la settimana successiva a cena con un amico.
> Mia moglie ed io siamo sposati da 15 anni e fidanzati dai tempi del liceo, poche altre esperienze sentimentali precedenti al matrimonio, e quindi decisamente poco recenti. Entrambi abbiamo superato la quarantina, pur essendo giovanili e esteticamente carini. Mia moglie è una donna abbastanza schiva, e finora abbiamo frequentato solo pochi amici condivisi.
> Siamo da anni la classica coppia che sembra inseparabile, siamo sempre stati sinceri e diretti l'uno con l'altro, ci siamo detti tutto, qualche litigata ogni tanto. Negli ultimi anni poi, non più giovanissimi, siamo diventati una famiglia. Nostra figlia ha cinque anni, è allegra, serena, bella. Lavoriamo entrambi, vicino a casa. Qualche problema di salute, negli ultimi anni, qualche stress di lavoro, come tutti. Una routine faticosa,  la mattina ci si alza  presto, e di notte siamo stati svegliati per anni da nostra figlia. Un po' inclini alla depressione anche in conseguenza di questo ma soprattutto per morte nel giro di poco tempo di entrambi di genitori di mia moglie, che ha addolorato profondamente anche me, che li conoscevo fin da ragazzo. Il sesso, buono ma senza slanci. Mia moglie, un po più fredda di me, decideva i tempi. Io mi adeguavo: l'attrazione fisica verso di lei però è sempre stata grande. Una mia passione è fotografarla spesso nuda.
> ...


troppo forte!!!!!
è arrivato il maritozzo che non vuole essere cornuto...ma sta facendo di tutto per diventarlo.
attento, che ne uscirai con le ossa rotte.
ma perchè, invece di fare lo pseudo-marito...non fai il marito-marito?
Insomma basta con questi finte elargizioni...
la mamma amica...il genitore fratello, il coniuge complice... 
ognuno ha un suo ruolo, specifico.
Adesso, dovresti fare il marito.
punto.
e cosa chiede un marito, alla sua dolce metà?
tutto, anche se è sbagliato, anche se vali meno... della probabile tentazione.
(dopo anni e anni di *mortimonio*)
...chiedi la tua prova d'amore.
e la tua prova d'amore ...è la sua fedeltà.
come la tua, ovvio.
ma forse sei solo stanco... e non di te, ovviamente.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Meno male, pensavo di essere l'unica a non crederci.
> 
> Scusate la volgarità, col ca... che avrei detto a mio marito 'vacci pure', neanche morta, manco per dirle addio l'ho permesso, e nemmeno adesso che non mi interessa più, fin o a quando non sparirà dalla mia vista, può permettersi, se lo so, di vedere la squallida.
> 
> ...


Per me comunque resta l'assurdità di una moglie che chiede il permesso di uscire con un amico.
Assurdo.
Se lei mi chiedesse il permesso le direi...Ma tu non sei a posto eh?

CASOMAI mi deve chiedere PERMESSO prima di fare le spese pazze no?

Ah ok le direi...si cara puoi uscire con il tuo amico, a condizione che la cena la paghi lui...

Cioè io dovrei chiederle permesso per uscire con un'amica?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> troppo forte!!!!!
> è arrivato il maritozzo che non vuole essere cornuto...ma sta facendo di tutto per diventarlo.
> attento, che ne uscirai con le ossa rotte.
> ma perchè, invece di fare lo pseudo-marito...non fai il marito-marito?
> ...


Si va là mona...
Se le chiedessi questo la me mostraria il dito medio
come prova d'amore...

Dai su...
Ah lo sai che domani sono 19 anni che so sposà...
Cosa devo fare?


----------



## Fantastica (4 Novembre 2013)

A me successe con un ex: che mi diede il permesso, a patto che non gli nascondessi nulla. La cosa mi rese insostenibile sia la relazione nuova sia l'ex. Insomma, finì con entrambi, e nel giro di una settimana neanche, perché _la situazione_ era grottesca, e io non amo i personaggi grotteschi di nessuna commedia umana. L'ex mi ha perseguitata per un po'. Alla fine si è arreso, perché, al di là di tutto, era sufficientemente ragionevole. Però è indubbio che soffriva di dipendenza. E anche la dipendenza è una malattia.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me successe con un ex: che mi diede il permesso, a patto che non gli nascondessi nulla. La cosa mi rese insostenibile sia la relazione nuova sia l'ex. Insomma, finì con entrambi, e nel giro di una settimana neanche, perché _la situazione_ era grottesca, e io non amo i personaggi grotteschi di nessuna commedia umana. L'ex mi ha perseguitata per un po'. Alla fine si è arreso, perché, al di là di tutto, era sufficientemente ragionevole. Però è indubbio che soffriva di dipendenza. E anche la dipendenza è una malattia.


Ho avuto la visione che sono lì a cena con te e ti dico serissimo...
Mia moglie sa che sono qui.

E tu...
Ah davvero?

Cambiamo subito immantinente il ristorante
e ricordati conte
alla moglie non far sapere quando è ora di andare a bere!


----------



## Spider (4 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si va là mona...
> Se le chiedessi questo la me mostraria il dito medio
> come prova d'amore...
> 
> ...


Conte, Conte...alla tua sagezza *mortimoniale*...ci si arriva solo a 80 anni o a 40 dopo profonda batosta.
ma non per tutti è cosi.
molti, la maggioranza, si illudono ancora di vivere un matrinomio...
con la EMME maiuscola
in cui devi render conto... mica di quante uova hai fatto per la frittata, e se hai lavato le mutande sporche... ma proprio se hai scopato con questo e quello, e se esci con questo o con quello.
lo so,
 invadi il privato di una persona... e forse chiedi troppo...ma in fondo è la persona che probabilmente ti seppellirà .. o forse seppellirai tu.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Conte, Conte...alla tua sagezza *mortimoniale*...ci si arriva solo a 80 anni o a 40 dopo profonda batosta.
> ma non per tutti è cosi.
> molti, la maggioranza, si illudono ancora di vivere un matrinomio...
> con la EMME maiuscola
> ...


Io resto dell'idea che proprio il lavarmi le mutande sporche
ogni giorno sia una sublime prova d'amore.
Spider fa una roba leggi un libro.
La banalità del male.
Sostituisci al male il sesso.

E di colpo magari vedrai come in molti matrimoni con la m minuscola
Il sesso è fondante da giovani
e diventa un'estrema banalità poi...

Al punto che uno si dice
Ma se mi spavento solo perchè lei o lui è finito a letto con un'altra persona
Non ci siamo eh?

M dici il vero...
La dimensione intima e privata di una persona.

Allora prova a pensare che vergogna si possa provare a dire al coniuge sai sono andato a letto con un'altra persona.

Capisci che io sarei in guai seri 
se per esempio io dicessi come faccio sesso con mia moglie
ad un'altra donna no?

Lì secondo me è violata l'intimità.

Ora pensa all'equilibrio di due persone che stanno insieme e in cuor loro sanno perfettamente di aver combinato qualcosa no?

Cambia...
Perchè se tu mi chiedi i particolari intimi io ti potrei anche rispondere
Quando tu mi racconti i tuoi.

Ma forse io sapevo di non poter ambire al matrimonio con la M maiuscola...

So che sarei vissuto in un inferno se avessi sposato una donna che mi avesse imposto il matrimonio con la M maiuscola.

Un mondo strano il nostro.
Dove tutte le pietre vogliono essere pietra angolare.
E non si possono costruire muri a sto modo no?


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> [...]Usa questo flirt come un modo per ritrovare la sua autostima, una specie di psicoterapia, mi ha detto.[...]


 a me questa similitudine stona tantissimo. il brivido del nuovo e l'eccitazione sessuale paragonati ad un percorso che, almeno nel mentre, di piacevole può avere ben poco. e se davvero crede nelle parole che ha detto, se davvero è depressa, non vorrei che si innescasse il un circolo vizioso per uscire da eventuali e periodiche ricadute:


perplesso ha detto:


> [...]anche se lo mollasse,sarebbe solo per sostituirlo.[...]





farfalla ha detto:


> [...] Finisce a breve secondo me ma non credo resterà un caso sporadico...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> [...]non è innamorata dell'altro,ma solo infatuata più che altro della situazione e potrebbe in seguito riprovare esperienze simili


soprattutto se continui ad approvare la sua avventura ed a trovarci lati positivi per te:


farfalla ha detto:


> [...] potrebbe anche ripetersi se la cosa ha risvolti positivi nella loro vita di coppia.


quoto:


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> [...]questo tipo di giustificazioni da parte di tua moglie non sono un granchè: non è che la disperazione debba giustificare tutto[...]


poi magari finisce qui. un'avventura e di nuovo a casa, ma nel caso non fosse così, per quello che sto imparando sulla psicoterapia, certi schemi di dipendenza bisognerebbe romperli per darsi nuove fondamenta, piuttosto che consolidarli.


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Meno male, pensavo di essere l'unica a non crederci.[...]


anch'io tra le incredule, sto con voi. :blank:


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> [...]cerca di andare incontro alla moglie ...[...]


o sotto?
perché lui scrive di sofferenza e di perdono a priori pur non sapendo come andrà a finire. mette da parte tanto per vedere del buono in questa situazione.


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> anch'io tra le incredule, sto con voi. :blank:


non è incredibile come dinamica,ma rischia di diventare una strada senza ritorno,resta solo da capire se sia una strada imboccata volontariamente


----------



## Zod (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, fino a qualche  giorno fa non avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum di tradimenti... invece, eccomi qui.
> Tutto è iniziato settimana scorsa, quando mia moglie è tornata a casa dall'ufficio, come ogni sera, e mi ha chiesto se poteva uscire la settimana successiva a cena con un amico.
> Mia moglie ed io siamo sposati da 15 anni e fidanzati dai tempi del liceo, poche altre esperienze sentimentali precedenti al matrimonio, e quindi decisamente poco recenti. Entrambi abbiamo superato la quarantina, pur essendo giovanili e esteticamente carini. Mia moglie è una donna abbastanza schiva, e finora abbiamo frequentato solo pochi amici condivisi.
> Siamo da anni la classica coppia che sembra inseparabile, siamo sempre stati sinceri e diretti l'uno con l'altro, ci siamo detti tutto, qualche litigata ogni tanto. Negli ultimi anni poi, non più giovanissimi, siamo diventati una famiglia. Nostra figlia ha cinque anni, è allegra, serena, bella. Lavoriamo entrambi, vicino a casa. Qualche problema di salute, negli ultimi anni, qualche stress di lavoro, come tutti. Una routine faticosa,  la mattina ci si alza  presto, e di notte siamo stati svegliati per anni da nostra figlia. Un po' inclini alla depressione anche in conseguenza di questo ma soprattutto per morte nel giro di poco tempo di entrambi di genitori di mia moglie, che ha addolorato profondamente anche me, che li conoscevo fin da ragazzo. Il sesso, buono ma senza slanci. Mia moglie, un po più fredda di me, decideva i tempi. Io mi adeguavo: l'attrazione fisica verso di lei però è sempre stata grande. Una mia passione è fotografarla spesso nuda.
> ...


La routine ti rassicura e non vuoi mettere tutto in gioco per una storia con poche speranze di durata. Ma il problema non è questa storia a distanza, ma i motivi che ce l'hanno portata, che resteranno anche quando l'amico di tua moglie sparirà..  Quindi, per difendere la tua routine, rinunciaci, alla routine, e impegnati a rendere più emozionante la vostra vita matrimoniale. 

Fingere non vá mai bene, quando si è tra adulti. Hai una figlia, la tua reazione a questa vicenda non può limitarsi allo stare a guardare, aspettare, sperare..


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo non farti prendere la mano...
> Rileggi Danny
> e vi troverai dei germi contiani...
> 
> ...



Hai colto esattamente la questione.
Che senso ha costringerla a interrompere questa cosa de imperio?
E' un'avventura, un modo per uscire dalla routine fatta dai soliti problemi?
Non mi crea problemi: alla lunga o anche in tempi brevi si trasformerà in routine, lei vedrà
quello che ha davanti per quello che è, solo un altro uomo sconosciuto che la riempe di panzane per portarsela a letto.
Io sono il marito, quello che le sta accanto da sempre, da 25 anni, il papà di sua figlia: se le chiedessi di interrompere il suo gioco sarei, inconsiamente e consciamente non importa, soprattutto quello che le mette le catene. E questa storiella motivo di rimpianto per anni.
Devo essere io a fargliela idealizzare?
Ma ci sono ovviamente novità. La questione è complessa e vado a approfondirla.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Ovvio che la situazione è assurda.
Ho alternative?
La lascio?
Per una storiella del cavolo, giunta probabilmente solo per ovviare a un fase abbastanza lunga di problemi che ci sono calati dall'alto? Un matrimonio e una lunga storia d'amore possono finire per questo?
Si aggiustano i cocci, si ragiona per crescere insieme e migliorare la nostra vita.
Siamo una coppia, non due individui.
Si cerca di capire l'altro, che cosa l'ha portato a questo.
Si mette da parte l'orgoglio e si ragiona...
Che vita avevamo prima?
Eravamo entrambi frustrati. Poco tempo piacevole, tanto lavoro, preoccupazioni, le malattie dei genitori, le nostre, che si sono alternate per due anni, la comunicazione quotidiana sempre interrotta dalle esigenze, giuste, della figlia, amatissima da entrambi ma che ci assorbiva... L'angoscia per gli anni che passano, i primi segni della vecchiaia.
Mia moglie mi ha tradito.... E io? L'avrei fatto anch'io? Non mi sarebbe piaciuto vivere una situazione emozionante anche se stupida, una tantum, per sentirmi un'altra persona, non la stessa di sempre? Forse sì. Non mi è capitato. A lei sì. Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra.
L'altro le piace? 
Conoscendo mia moglie direi di no, le piace la situazione.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

ovvio che quando l'ho scoperta... sono stato male.
Lei dormiva, l'ho svegliata nel cuore della notte e le ho fatto una scenata.
La prima cosa che ho provato è stata una grande rabbia, quasi odio per aver introdotto la menzogna nel nostro rapporto. Perché questo è il tradimento più grosso.
Mentire.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Poi mia moglie mi ha raccontato tutto. 
Si è dimostrata sincera.
Mi ha spiegato che ha iniziato questa storia per disperazione.
Dopo essere stata male per mesi, si sentiva a terra. 
Io la lasciavo sola. 
E purtroppo aveva ragione. Certo, la accompagnavo dai dottori, etc, ma di fronte a delle evidente paranoie - anche i medici non riscontravano nulla di grave - ipocondriache, io, invece che coccolarla, darle sicurezza, la sgridavo, cercando, ovviamente sbagliando, di far crescere la sicurezza dentro lei. 
Sicurezza che non poteva nascere perché non ce l'aveva.
Questa storia giunta in quel momento le aveva dato gioia, compagnia, la faceva sentire bene.
A quel punto ho deciso di invertire la situazione. 
Non potevo fare ancora il marito severo: la sua autostima sarebbe caduta sotto i piedi e io sarei diventato il responsabile della sua depressione.
La soluzione ovviamente mi faceva male.
Ma che alternativa avevo? 
fare ancora il duro?
L'uomo tutto di un pezzo ligio alle regole, che se la donna sgarra la mena o la butta fuori di casa?
Era quella la soluzione?
No, sarebbe stata solo la fine del matrimonio.
Lei avrebbe covato rimpianti che con gli anni sarebbero diventati rancore e silenzio.
E avrebbero cancellato la nostra serenità comunque.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

La cosa mi è costata ansia, tanta ansia.
Ricostruire una fiducia partendo da un accordo di questo tipo è un'impresa che richiede forza interiore notevole.
Non ho dormito per tre notti. Non mangio quasi più. 
Io ero deciso a riconquistarla, cambiando il mio modo, freddo fino a allora, severo, di stare con lei.
A essere io quello che le avrebbe dato gioia.
E le ho scritto una bella lettera d'amore, ieri.
Quando è tornata a casa, mi ha baciato appassionatamente.
ma ovviamente le cose non sono andate così lisce...


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

La cosa più terribile di questa storia è svegliarsi all'improvviso un giorno dopo 25 anni e scoprire che la persona che hai accanto non la riconosci più
Lei non ha mai amato uscire fuori a cena.
E mi ha chiesto di uscire con un amico. Sapeva che l'avrei sgamata subito, con questa richiesta.
Non ha mai amato il cellulare, ma avevo notato da un mese che se lo portava anche in bagno.
Ha sempre criticato le persone che conoscevamo che avevano tradito, per lei la famiglia era la cosa più importante, è sempre stata sincera, ha sempre detto che era un suo difetto che la rendeva antipatica a volte.
La persona che mi si presentava davanti era un'altra adesso.
E questo ha accresciuto la mia ansia.
Trovarsi in casa una sconosciuta credo sia la conseguenza peggiore di tutto questo.
Ho pensato di risolvere la cosa diversamente.
Anche se mi sarebbe costato parecchio.
Un prezzo però inferiore, per me e per mia figlia, di un eventuale divorzio o di una crisi che sarebbe comunque scaturita se avessi deciso di interrompere de imperio questo gioco.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

Ciao dany,

cosa intendi, le cose non sono andate così lisce?

sai cosa stona? Tu hai preso la consapevolezza di lei e della situazione. 
Lei, sembra di no. Vede se stessa e non vede il male che sta facendo. 

Dal momento che le carte sono scoperte, il gioco cambia. 
Non è più la stessa cosa, come quando lei lo viveva dietro alle tue spalle. 

Non so ... quello che dici è più che giusto, ma ho difficoltà a capire,
perché lei non vede te nell'insieme ... e non chiude, per aprire un dialogo 
con te ... su di te, di lei di voi ... e lì, l'altro non centra più nulla ...

sienne


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Così ho richiesto che la sincerità fosse il valore da ricostruire tra noi.
Voleva una storia per ristabilire la sua autostima?
Questo la rendeva più serena?
Bene, poteva viverla ma non doveva escludermi.
Doveva raccontarmi tutto, farmi leggere gli sms.
Io sapevo che in questo modo potevo controllare l'andamento della storia
 agire di conseguenza modificando atteggiamento.
Ma ovviamente speravo che la noia prima o poi avrebbe convinto lei a interrompere la valanga degli sms.
Ovviamente non è andata così.


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Doveva raccontarmi tutto, farmi leggere gli sms.
> Io sapevo che in questo modo potevo controllare l'andamento della storia
> agire di conseguenza modificando atteggiamento.
> Ma ovviamente speravo che la noia prima o poi avrebbe convinto lei a interrompere la valanga degli sms.
> Ovviamente non è andata così.


Ma perché non devi leggere gli sms e monitorare alcunché. Se ti fidi di lei e del vostro rapporto...
Se hai deciso di lasciarle vivere quest'avventura.. devi lasciargliela vivere. Lascia che vada dove vuole e faccia quello che vuole. Se è te che vuole al suo fianco alla sera tornerà da te, ed è questo che conta. Se la ami la devi lasciare libera, anche di sbagliare.
Non mi aspetto che la cosa ti riempia il cuore di gioia, ma legarla o controllarla non risolverà nulla.
La palla è a lei adesso, lei deve capire cosa vuole fare. Continuare a ferire il marito e se stessa con i sensi di colpa o investire in un rinnovamente del rapporto con te?


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Mentire bene non fa perte del dna di mia moglie.
Gli sms che ho trovato in questi due gorni sul cellulare erano pochissimi.
Una controllata ai tabulati mi ha confermato che li cancellava.
Scoperta subito, mi ha risposto dicendo che non voleva farmi sapere la quantità, perché non voleva farmi male.
Erano sms stupidi. Non le piacevano neanche più. 
Così diceva, ma a questo punto la fiducia si era azzerata.
Solita discussione nel cuore della notte.
Solita prospettiva da parte mia di separazione.
Come da copione.
Mi aveva mentito una seconda volta.
Questo era troppo. Le ho concesso l'ultima possibilità.
Se la nostra storia finirà, finirà comunque vada, qualunque scelta si possa fare ora.
Deve essere lei consapevole del suo errore a rimediare.
Deve essere lei a accorgersi ora di stare sbagliando.
Siamo adulti, non bambini: se lei mi ama, farà scelta giusta.
Se non mi ama, qualsiasi cosa non ha senso.
Si naviga a vista.
Lei deve tornare a essere sincera.
Io la accoglierò nuovamente tra le mie braccia e cercherò di essere meno freddo e assente, in maniera da non
renderle attraente anche una storiella del cavolo via sms con uno che non vedrebbe praticamente mai.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

Ciao danny,

scusami tanto. ma l'autostima centra in primis con l'amore che abbiamo verso noi stessi. 
se non ci amiamo, non ci accettiamo ... l'ambiente, un uomo qualsiasi può influenzare 
questo sentire solo marginalmente ... solo per qualche momentino ... ma non risolve. 

si rischia di divenire come un bidone senza fondo ... si cerca sempre di più
di ricevere quelle attenzioni, che lei stessa non riesce a darsi ... 
non so ... è da vedere chiaro, cosa le manca in effetti ... cosa sta cercando ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mentire bene non fa perte del dna di mia moglie.
> Gli sms che ho trovato in questi due gorni sul cellulare erano pochissimi.
> Una controllata ai tabulati mi ha confermato che li cancellava.


Io continuo a pensare che la curiosità ha ucciso il gatto. Lascia stare gli sms che manda o non manda. Con la calcolatrice in mano rischi di perdere di vista le cose davvero importanti.
Lei ti ama? Vuole te al tuo fianco tutti i giorni? Vuole invecchiare con te?
Come ti guarda? Come ti tocca?


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché non devi leggere gli sms e monitorare alcunché. Se ti fidi di lei e del vostro rapporto...
> Se hai deciso di lasciarle vivere quest'avventura.. devi lasciargliela vivere. Lascia che vada dove vuole e faccia quello che vuole. Se è te che vuole al suo fianco alla sera tornerà da te, ed è questo che conta. Se la ami la devi lasciare libera, anche di sbagliare.
> Non mi aspetto che la cosa ti riempia il cuore di gioia, ma legarla o controllarla non risolverà nulla.
> La palla è a lei adesso, lei deve capire cosa vuole fare. Continuare a ferire il marito e se stessa con i sensi di colpa o investire in un rinnovamente del rapporto con te?



E' un dubbio che mi sto ponendo infatti.
E lo scopo è proprio quello che citi.
Ma non voglio neppure lasciarle credere che la libertà sia anche escludere il marito, lasciarlo solo in un momento doloroso senza che questo non comporti almeno qualche impegno da parte sua.
Vuole essere libera? 
Che almeno sia sincera con me.
Se comincia a mentirmi, e lo fa senza sensi di colpa, spinta dal suo individualismo, sarà impossibile ricostruire la fiducia.


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> non so ... è da vedere chiaro, cosa le manca in effetti ... cosa sta cercando ...


Qualcosa le manca di sicuro, ma non è qualcosa che il marito le sta dando, o la situazione non sarebbe così. 
Lui è così, lei colà e ha bisogno (anche) di altro.
Lui non può essere la persona che non è per coprire dei bisogni di sua moglie che neanche conosce.
Purtroppo è solo lei che può e deve capire dove e quali siano queste carenze. E decidere come soddisfarle. O risolverle.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare che la curiosità ha ucciso il gatto. Lascia stare gli sms che manda o non manda. Con la calcolatrice in mano rischi di perdere di vista le cose davvero importanti.
> Lei ti ama? Vuole te al tuo fianco tutti i giorni? Vuole invecchiare con te?
> Come ti guarda? Come ti tocca?



Credo sia così, che mi ami.
Me lo dice. 
Mi bacia, mi abbraccia, fa l'amore con me.
In questo momento però io non riesco a crederle più. E' questo il problema.
Sto cercando un modo per ritrovare la fiducia in lei. Per tornare a avere al mio fianco la persona che 
conoscevo. Sto sbagliando? Forse.
Ma in questo momento sono anche sconvolto e incapace di pensare logicamente a tutto.
E' crollato un mondo in cui credevo.
E questo nuovo non lo riesco ancora a capire.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao danny,
> 
> s è da vedere chiaro, cosa le manca in effetti ... cosa sta cercando ...
> 
> sienne


Vero. Spero che questa storia possa servire anche a questo.


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non voglio neppure lasciarle credere che la libertà sia anche escludere il marito, lasciarlo solo in un momento doloroso senza che questo non comporti almeno qualche impegno da parte sua.
> Vuole essere libera?
> Che almeno sia sincera con me.
> Se comincia a mentirmi, e lo fa senza sensi di colpa, spinta dal suo individualismo, sarà impossibile ricostruire la fiducia.


Ma lei ti ha già, nei fatti, escluso. Nel momento in cui, più o meno inconsapevolmente ha deciso di soddisfare quei bisogni con qualcun'altro, ti ha escluso dal gioco.
Ora tu sei, per quella parte della sua vita, in panchina. 
Non puoi far altro che lasciarle giocare la partita come vuole.
Lei è già stata sincera nel dirti le cose come stanno. Andare nel dettaglio ulteriormente soddisfa la tua curiosità, la tua insicurezza e paura. Ma non serve ad altro.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao danny!
> 
> 
> Però, prendendoti in considerazione, si rischia di non annoiarsi almeno per il tempo in cui ti si insulta.
> ...



Non sono un fake.
Penso che tu adesso l'abbia capito.
Non bisogna mai giudicare dalla prima impressione, ma cercare di conoscere e capire pian piano chi ti sta davanti.
La realtà non è mai una sola.
Ciao


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Per tornare a avere al mio fianco la persona che
> conoscevo. Sto sbagliando? Forse.


Ma non la riavrai mai la persona che conoscevi. Perché non la conoscevi. Ora la conosci un po' meglio. Ti piace ancora? La ami anche con questo suo aspetto?


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Qualcosa le manca di sicuro, ma non è qualcosa che il marito le sta dando, o la situazione non sarebbe così.
> Lui è così, lei colà e ha bisogno (anche) di altro.
> Lui non può essere la persona che non è per coprire dei bisogni di sua moglie che neanche conosce.
> Purtroppo è solo lei che può e deve capire dove e quali siano queste carenze. E decidere come soddisfarle. O risolverle.



Ciao

certo. è vero quello che scrivi. 
ma apparentemente, lei segue lo stare bene e basta. 
in un certo senso coglie, che ciò può fare male al marito e 
perciò cancella alcuni sms ... ma continua. 
cioè, non si sta chiedendo un gran che ... continua. 
perciò, forse ... una spinta, qualche domanda ecc. da fuori ... 
per farla soffermare a riflettere ... chiedere delle risposte. 
vedere come risolvere un malessere che sta alla base. 
mi sembra, che non abbia veramente scelto bene fino ad ora ... 
cioè, questa strada dove porta? ... se lei da sola non s'interroga?

sienne


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Caro Danny parto da qui
> Perchè è l'unica cosa che ci interessa.
> 
> Vorrei spiegarti perchè soffri come un cane.
> ...



E' stata la prima cosa che ho pensato.
Le ho minacciato di farmi anch'io un'altra storia.
"Me lo merito, per quello che sto facendo".
Comunque le tue parole sono interessanti, ci ragiono sopra. Grazie.


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo. è vero quello che scrivi.
> ma apparentemente, lei segue lo stare bene e basta.
> ...


Sai che novità.. Quasi nessuna/o lo fa mi pare. Farsi domande, mettersi in discussione.. troppa fatica.. troppa paura.. meglio distrarsi.. tanto la verità emerge da sola comunque. Solo ci impiega di più. Ma che importa, io intanto sto abbastanza bene, posso aspettare.

Nevvero?


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Da qui capisci
> quanto sia adolescenziale la cosa...
> 
> Che parli la donna che ha ricevuto da me
> ...



Adolescenziale, sì, verissimo.
Anche dal tono degli sms.
Roba da quindicenni.
Mia moglie ne ha 40, è una donna intelligente, matura. 
e si sta comportando da ragazzina. Tutti noi abbiamo tante personalità che teniamo nascoste.
Senza scomodare Pirandello.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si sono le ultime due righe che non capisco...


Le ultime due righe espongono un mio disappunto sull'intero post iniziale. Mi sembra una farsa, totalmente una farsa. 

Scopro che mia moglie ha una tresca e scrivo in un forum quello che danny ha postato? Ma assolutamente no..! eventualmente se scopro che mia moglie ha una tresca e le concedo il brivido della tresca concedo alla coppia quell'apertura una tantum di sesso, ma non concedo a senso unico, non mi metto da parte ad aspettare, insomma come al solito è tutto un controsenso, la cosa che mi da fastidio è, la pigliata per il culo, perchè ribadisco, è soltanto una pigliata per il culo, e direi non una tantum. :carneval:. eventualmente mi si risponde, pliss mi si risponda per quello che sono i post di danny e non per fantasmagoriche invenzioni di persone a cui piace guardare ecc ecc ecc...insomma come al solito sta tutto scritto, il resto sono supposizioni, come la mia.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sai che novità.. Quasi nessuna/o lo fa mi pare. Farsi domande, mettersi in discussione.. troppa fatica.. troppa paura.. meglio distrarsi.. tanto la verità emerge da sola comunque. Solo ci impiega di più. Ma che importa, io intanto sto abbastanza bene, posso aspettare.
> 
> Nevvero?




Ciao

forse hai ragione. non lo so. 

ho un grande senso della "comunità", di ciò che mi circonda. 
mi rompo molto le scatole ... mi chiedo forse anche troppo ... 
a volte penso, una bricciola di egoismo in più mi farebbe bene ... 
ci ho provato. non ha funzionato. ma ciò, è un'altra storia ... 

sienne


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tu manderesti una tua foto di nudo a uno con cui non sei andata a letto?
> 
> Io no, ma non adesso, neppure quando avevo vent'anni ed ero una piuma. premesso che non si sono mai fatta fotografare nuda.
> 
> ...


Mi sono spiegato poco e male.
Mia moglie non ha problemi col nudo. 
Neppure al mare. E' stata anche modella per scuole d'arte, di fotografia.
La foto che ha inviato aveva vinto un concorso anni fa.
Per nulla erotica. Indiscutibilmente, però, non si manda mai una foto del genere a un uomo.
Se non si ha la volontà di sedurlo.


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, fino a qualche  giorno fa non avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum di tradimenti... invece, eccomi qui.
> Tutto è iniziato settimana scorsa, quando mia moglie è tornata a casa dall'ufficio, come ogni sera, e mi ha chiesto se poteva uscire la settimana successiva a cena con un amico.
> Mia moglie ed io siamo sposati da 15 anni e fidanzati dai tempi del liceo, poche altre esperienze sentimentali precedenti al matrimonio, e quindi decisamente poco recenti. Entrambi abbiamo superato la quarantina, pur essendo giovanili e esteticamente carini. Mia moglie è una donna abbastanza schiva, e finora abbiamo frequentato solo pochi amici condivisi.
> Siamo da anni la classica coppia che sembra inseparabile, siamo sempre stati sinceri e diretti l'uno con l'altro, ci siamo detti tutto, qualche litigata ogni tanto. Negli ultimi anni poi, non più giovanissimi, siamo diventati una famiglia. Nostra figlia ha cinque anni, è allegra, serena, bella. Lavoriamo entrambi, vicino a casa. Qualche problema di salute, negli ultimi anni, qualche stress di lavoro, come tutti. Una routine faticosa,  la mattina ci si alza  presto, e di notte siamo stati svegliati per anni da nostra figlia. Un po' inclini alla depressione anche in conseguenza di questo ma soprattutto per morte nel giro di poco tempo di entrambi di genitori di mia moglie, che ha addolorato profondamente anche me, che li conoscevo fin da ragazzo. Il sesso, buono ma senza slanci. Mia moglie, un po più fredda di me, decideva i tempi. Io mi adeguavo: l'attrazione fisica verso di lei però è sempre stata grande. Una mia passione è fotografarla spesso nuda.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto!
Premetto che scrivo senza aver letto tutte e 9 le pagine del 3D.
La mia storia è simile alla tua, con me in una situazione simile a quella di tua moglie.
La differenza fondamentale è che mio marito non mi ha "dato il permesso" di andare con l'altro e io, alla fine, ho deciso comunque di non andarci.
Io ho capito, in questi ultimi mesi, che, quando sono tanti anni che si sta insieme in un rapporto esclusivo, capita di avere questo tipo di sensazioni, perché si cambia, perché la simbiosi o le abitudini possono stancare, perché, certe volte, ci sembra che quello che abbiamo non è come lo avevamo immaginato...
Con mio marito ci siamo rimessi in discussione fin dalle fondamenta. Ci sono rimasti solo i pilastri del nostro rapporto, il resto lo stiamo ricostruendo. E' faticoso ed è sicuramente più difficile che mettere la testa sotto la sabbia e "togliersi gli sfizi" e continuare a negare e negarsi l'evidenza... ci sono passata da figlia e non voglio farci passare la mia, di figlia...
Non so quale Lola e quale Marito verranno fuori da questo processo, so solo che loro continuano ad amarsi profondamente.

Se tu e tua moglie vi amate nel profondo, se, alla fine, capite che la scelta che avete fatto 20/25 anni fa è ancora valida, cercate un nuovo equilibrio, parlate delle vostre nuove esigenze (anche sessuali), di quello che avete scoperto di voi in questi anni, perché non siete più i liceali che si sono messi insieme al tempo. Se, invece, avete solo voglia di farvi del male, lasciatevi, per il bene della vostra bambina.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> a
> poi magari finisce qui. un'avventura e di nuovo a casa, ma nel caso non fosse così, per quello che sto imparando sulla psicoterapia, certi schemi di dipendenza bisognerebbe romperli per darsi nuove fondamenta, piuttosto che consolidarli.



Grazie del consiglio.
Credo che tu abbia ragione.


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono un fake.
> Penso che tu adesso l'abbia capito.
> Non bisogna mai giudicare dalla prima impressione, ma cercare di conoscere e capire pian piano chi ti sta davanti.
> La realtà non è mai una sola.
> Ciao


Ciao danny!
Il bello della prima impressione è che rimane sempre e solo la prima impressione!
Del giudizio della gente, poi, ti ci puoi sciacquare i piedi alla sera, tanto, per te, vale né più né meno quello che decidi di farlo valere.
Ma la realtà è una sola però.
Il problema di come la si vive è altra cosa da come essa si configura, quindi tu puoi essere felicissimo e soddisfatto vivendo situazioni che per altri sarebbero umilianti e castranti.
Questo è tanto più vero quanto sai essere refrattario alla sottomissione alle considerazioni che non ritieni ti calzino e indifferente alle contumelie se non nella misura in cui possono contribuire al disvelamento di quanto vai cercando di capire.
Detto ciò, la tua strategia, alquanto lassez faire, con la moglie afflitta da sintomatica xeno-fregola non credo sia più efficace, almeno per farla restare entro i limiti di una relazione standard con te, che mandare il proprio cane un anno a Parigi per fargli imparare il francese.

Ciao!


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E anche gli organisti?:scared::scared::scared::scared:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah-ah!? Già hai cominciato a darti da fare pure con Lola?





contepinceton ha detto:


> ssssssssssssssssssh...nessuno lo deve sapere....:ar::ar::ar:
> 
> Casomai è lei che si da fare con me...
> Tanto per chiarire...


Conte! Possibile che non riesci a tenerti niente per te? 
Ora devo trovare un posto dove nascondermi, altrimenti rischio la motosega di luna... :scared:

:smile:


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma lei ti ha già, nei fatti, escluso. Nel momento in cui, più o meno inconsapevolmente ha deciso di soddisfare quei bisogni con qualcun'altro, ti ha escluso dal gioco.
> Ora tu sei, per quella parte della sua vita, in panchina.
> Non puoi far altro che lasciarle giocare la partita come vuole.
> Lei è già stata sincera nel dirti le cose come stanno. Andare nel dettaglio ulteriormente soddisfa la tua curiosità, la tua insicurezza e paura. Ma non serve ad altro.



Vero. E' la paura che mi fa agire così.
In effetti si sta male da morire.
Non riesco a capirla, non la conosco più.


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao danny!
> Il bello della prima impressione è che rimane sempre e solo la prima impressione!
> Del giudizio della gente, poi, ti ci puoi sciacquare i piedi alla sera, tanto, per te, vale né più né meno quello che decidi di farlo valere.
> *Ma la realtà è una sola però.
> ...


Quoto il neretto.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non la riavrai mai la persona che conoscevi. Perché non la conoscevi. Ora la conosci un po' meglio. Ti piace ancora? La ami anche con questo suo aspetto?



Sì.
Forse di più, perché ho capito quanto sia terribile perderla.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le ultime due righe espongono un mio disappunto sull'intero post iniziale. Mi sembra una farsa, totalmente una farsa.
> 
> Scopro che mia moglie ha una tresca e scrivo in un forum quello che danny ha postato? Ma assolutamente no..! eventualmente se scopro che mia moglie ha una tresca e le concedo il brivido della tresca concedo alla coppia quell'apertura una tantum di sesso, ma non concedo a senso unico, non mi metto da parte ad aspettare, insomma come al solito è tutto un controsenso, la cosa che mi da fastidio è, la pigliata per il culo, perchè ribadisco, è soltanto una pigliata per il culo, e direi non una tantum. :carneval:. eventualmente mi si risponde, pliss mi si risponda per quello che sono i post di danny e non per fantasmagoriche invenzioni di persone a cui piace guardare ecc ecc ecc...insomma come al solito sta tutto scritto, il resto sono supposizioni, come la mia.



Boh. Capisco la diffidenza, in effetti. Ho scritto qui perché sono perso e h bisogno di sfogarmi.
Tutti i nostri amici ci conoscono entrambi e non voglio coinvolgere nessuno vicino a noi.
Se devo cercare aiuto pertanto lo faccio  tra sconosciuti.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo proprio che possa accadere
> Non per come é iniziata
> Mi sembra che lei cerchi una situaziobe eccitante e l'idea che il marito sappia e benedica la rende ancora più euforica. Un gioco insomma tanto che lei é più attiva a letto anche con lui, quasi a coinvolgerlo in questa eccitazione
> Finisce a breve secondo me ma non credo resterà un caso sporadico...



Non ho ancora letto le successive risposte ma quoto con te.... Buongiorno stellina bella... come andiamo?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Non ho ancora letto le successive risposte ma quoto con te.... Buongiorno stellina bella... come andiamo?


tra alti e bassi


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Caro Danny parto da qui
> Perchè è l'unica cosa che ci interessa.
> 
> Vorrei spiegarti perchè soffri come un cane.
> ...



Esimio la quoto...!


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto!
> Premetto che scrivo senza aver letto tutte e 9 le pagine del 3D.
> La mia storia è simile alla tua, con me in una situazione simile a quella di tua moglie.
> La differenza fondamentale è che mio marito non mi ha "dato il permesso" di andare con l'altro e io, alla fine, ho deciso comunque di non andarci.
> ...



Grazie della condivisione della tua esperienza. Mi fa sentire meno solo.
Credo che questa storia debba essere un punto di partenza per una ricostruzione della nostra coppia.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non la riavrai mai la persona che conoscevi. *Perché non la conoscevi*. Ora la conosci un po' meglio. Ti piace ancora? La ami anche con questo suo aspetto?


Io non credo che sia così.... Non  detto che lui non conoscesse sua moglie, semplicemente, sua moglie ha sviluppato una parte di se che prima magari non c'era... Le persone cambiano... la vita le cambia, non necessariamente in maniera radicale... Ma ci possono essere dei momenti di sbandamento... e non è detto che questi portino alla fine di un matrimonio o ad avere di fianco una persona totalmente diversa da quella che si è sposata..


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Forse di più, perché ho capito quanto sia terribile perderla.





danny ha detto:


> Boh. Capisco la diffidenza, in effetti. Ho scritto qui perché sono perso e h bisogno di sfogarmi.
> Tutti i nostri amici ci conoscono entrambi e non voglio coinvolgere nessuno vicino a noi.
> Se devo cercare aiuto pertanto lo faccio  tra sconosciuti.



Ti stai sfogando, ma in tutto quello che scrivi è un andazzo estremamente sbagliato. Sembra partire tutto da una situazione controllata dove anche le frasi da cult come quella del perderla è soltanto l'estremizzazione di frasi fatte e assolutamente insensate. 

Terribile perderla? ma cosa? ma chi? perchè? 
E se rispondi nel contesto di quello che hai scritto ti accorgi tu stesso che non ha senso. 

Le mie risposte lo so sono soltanto supposizioni, ma altro non riesco a scrivere visto che leggo tutto sbagliato e fuori luogo.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> tra alti e bassi


Oh bambolina.. Anche io tra alti e bassi... dopo un week end abbastanza malinconico, dovuto soprattutto ad un malessere fisico mi sento un pò meglio....C'è da dire che sono stata molto coccolata... 

Oggi qui c'è il sole.... li da te?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie della condivisione della tua esperienza. Mi fa sentire meno solo.
> Credo che questa storia debba essere un punto di partenza per una ricostruzione della nostra coppia.


Onestamente vorrei capire come pensi di ricostruire la coppia con una terza persona di mezzo. Al massimo potresti ottenere un terzetto, toh.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

p.s. Benvenuto,  e devo dire che io ti stimo per il tuo coraggio e per la tua lucidità....:up:


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

questo posto è come una calamita, attrae tutta la negatività. 

danny, anche se presumo viviamo a notevole distanza, potresti presentarmi tua moglie? vorrei parlarle a 4occhi.

magari potresti mandarmi via pm qualche foto, nuda s'intende, così da farmi un'idea e poterti dare dopo una giusta risposta al tuo problema.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Onestamente vorrei capire come pensi di ricostruire la coppia con una terza persona di mezzo. Al massimo potresti ottenere un terzetto, toh.


quoto
ecco, questo intendevo, che il terzo, se si vuole ripartire e capire, 
non ci dovrebbe stare, non centra nulla ...


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io non credo che sia così.... Non  detto che lui non conoscesse sua moglie, semplicemente, sua moglie ha sviluppato una parte di se che prima magari non c'era... Le persone cambiano... la vita le cambia, non necessariamente in maniera radicale... Ma ci possono essere dei momenti di sbandamento... e non è detto che questi portino alla fine di un matrimonio o ad avere di fianco una persona totalmente diversa da quella che si è sposata..


Non sono daccordo. Le persone non cambiano, la vita può svelare e far uscire parti che prima erano dormienti. Ma sono sempre state lì.
Sua moglie è sempre stata così, semplicemente quel aspetto non è mai venuto fuori, ora alcuni eventi concomitanti lo hanno risvegliato. 
Ma non è cambiata, a solo mostrato un altro aspetto di sé che prima era a cuccia.
Che poi porti alla fine del matrimonio non credo neanche io. Nessuno dei due mi sembra interessato a terminare il matrimonio. Però gli si prospettano anni duri, per entrambi.
Però si, ha a fianco una donna diversa da come se la era immaginata, questo aspetto di lei, lui non lo conosceva. Manco lei lo conosceva probabilmente. Ora ci devono fare i conti entrambi.


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> quoto
> ecco, questo intendevo, che il terzo, se si vuole ripartire e capire,
> non ci dovrebbe stare, non centra nulla ...


Invece c'entra.. Il terzo (in)comodo rappresenta un bisogno di lei. Di cui va tenuto conto.. Il terzo fa parte della loro coppia in questo momento.
C'è da capire come farsi bastare loro due soli per tutti i loro bisogni. I suoi di lei quantomeno.
Ma non lo si può semplicemente elidere dall'equazione. Non ancora...
In questo ha fatto bene a farle continuare l'avventura.. IMHO..


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono daccordo. *Le persone non cambiano*, la vita può svelare e far uscire parti che prima erano dormienti. Ma sono sempre state lì.
> Sua moglie è sempre stata così, semplicemente quel aspetto non è mai venuto fuori, ora alcuni eventi concomitanti lo hanno risvegliato.
> Ma non è cambiata, a solo mostrato un altro aspetto di sé che prima era a cuccia.
> Che poi porti alla fine del matrimonio non credo neanche io. Nessuno dei due mi sembra interessato a terminare il matrimonio. Però gli si prospettano anni duri, per entrambi.
> Però si, ha a fianco una donna diversa da come se la era immaginata, questo aspetto di lei, lui non lo conosceva. Manco lei lo conosceva probabilmente. Ora ci devono fare i conti entrambi.



Ma tu pensi veramente che siamo sempre uguali a noi stessi? che le nostre esigenze non mutino nel tempo e che sostanzialmente rimaniamo statici per tutta la vita? 
io non credo sai... sarebbe davvero limitare la natura umana...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché non devi leggere gli sms e monitorare alcunché. Se ti fidi di lei e del vostro rapporto...
> Se hai deciso di lasciarle vivere quest'avventura.. devi lasciargliela vivere. Lascia che vada dove vuole e faccia quello che vuole. Se è te che vuole al suo fianco alla sera tornerà da te, ed è questo che conta. Se la ami la devi lasciare libera, anche di sbagliare.
> Non mi aspetto che la cosa ti riempia il cuore di gioia, ma legarla o controllarla non risolverà nulla.
> La palla è a lei adesso, lei deve capire cosa vuole fare. Continuare a ferire il marito e se stessa con i sensi di colpa o investire in un rinnovamente del rapporto con te?


quoto.


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi veramente che siamo sempre uguali a noi stessi?


Si, ne sono convinto.
E sono anche convinto che impieghiamo una vita intera a conoscere tutti gli aspetti di noi stessi. La gran parte manco inizia o arriva ben poco lontano.
Ma le persone non cambiano no, purtroppo...

La mia personalissima opinione, sia chiaro. Non voglio convincerti di nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Adolescenziale, sì, verissimo.
> Anche dal tono degli sms.
> Roba da quindicenni.
> Mia moglie ne ha 40, è una donna intelligente, matura.
> ...


Vero sulle personalità nascoste...
Vero...
E' che incontriamo chi ce le stana fuori no?

Poi dai su...
per quanto noi mariti facciamo
non possiamo certo essere il top per tutto no?

Ma credimi nel matrimonio tante volte impariamo che l'altro necessita di trovar balle per cautelare sè stesso no?

E più lo pressiamo più lo costringiamo a mentire...


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si, ne sono convinto.
> E sono anche convinto che impieghiamo una vita intera a conoscere tutti gli aspetti di noi stessi. La gran parte manco inizia o arriva ben poco lontano.
> Ma le persone non cambiano no, purtroppo...
> 
> La mia personalissima opinione, sia chiaro. Non voglio convincerti di nulla.


Chiaro figurati!... io penso che esistano degli aspetti costanti e immutanti, ma che una parte di noi sia invece in continua trasformazione, altrimenti, sapremmo già sempre, secondo la conoscenza di noi stessi, quali sono e sarebbero le nostre reazioni prima di vivere alcune situazioni, e invece, molto spesso, ne rimaniamo spiazzati


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le ultime due righe espongono un mio disappunto sull'intero post iniziale. Mi sembra una farsa, totalmente una farsa.
> 
> Scopro che mia moglie ha una tresca e scrivo in un forum quello che danny ha postato? Ma assolutamente no..! eventualmente se scopro che mia moglie ha una tresca e le concedo il brivido della tresca concedo alla coppia quell'apertura una tantum di sesso, ma non concedo a senso unico, non mi metto da parte ad aspettare, insomma come al solito è tutto un controsenso, la cosa che mi da fastidio è, la pigliata per il culo, perchè ribadisco, è soltanto una pigliata per il culo, e direi non una tantum. :carneval:. eventualmente mi si risponde, pliss mi si risponda per quello che sono i post di danny e non per fantasmagoriche invenzioni di persone a cui piace guardare ecc ecc ecc...insomma come al solito sta tutto scritto, il resto sono supposizioni, come la mia.



Ma tu sei tu
Danny è danny
No?

Come tu hai un certo rapporto con tua moglie
lui un altro no?

Ma statento
Sai come faccio io a giuocare lunaiena?

Lei mi piglia per il culo
io faccio finta di abboccare
e lei se la ride convinta di avermi nel sacco

alla fine scappo no?
Ma lei ha imparato la tecnica
e mi sta giuocando a dovere...

Per esempio
come fa ad esistere un uomo che crede sua moglie totalmente sincera?

Suvvia andiamo
Son donne no?

Cosa insegna Verdi?
Che mutano accento...

Poi dai hanno sempre ragione loro


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu sei tu
> Danny è danny
> No?
> 
> ...



Contuzzo  un conto è giocare facendo credere, un conto è scrivere parole che alla fine lasciano il segno su parole che rasentano il sadomasochismo e annullano l'essere uomo. Se è così ok ognuno ha la sua storia e ognuno è se stesso, basta dirlo però.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma tu sei vero? esisti?


temo di no.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> temo di no.


Scusa, ma sulla base di quale assunto non dovrebbe esistere? Che è troppo "strano"?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Contuzzo  un conto è giocare facendo credere, un conto è scrivere parole che alla fine lasciano il segno su parole che rasentano il sadomasochismo e annullano l'essere uomo. Se è così ok ognuno ha la sua storia e ognuno è se stesso, basta dirlo però.


voscenza concordo....sai ho letto,il primo scritto del cornuto cuckold,mi sembra una scemenza galattica.solo un senza palle,accetta che la moglie abbia il fidanzato.
E non dare retta al Contuzzo,....ehhhhh


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Contuzzo  un conto è giocare facendo credere, un conto è scrivere parole che alla fine lasciano il segno su parole che rasentano il sadomasochismo e annullano l'essere uomo. Se è così ok ognuno ha la sua storia e ognuno è se stesso, basta dirlo però.


Si ma anche sull'essere uomo
abbiamo concetti diversi no?

Cioè se sei in auto con tua moglie e guida lei
se vi fermano i carabinieri
non è che stanno mancando di rispetto alla tua signora

Ricorda che la tua ha dovuto sbatterci il muso
per capire la cagata che ha fatto

Cioè dai la moglie può anche fare lo spettacolo con un altro
Noi siamo quelli che ce la cucchiamo dietro le quinte.

Il nostro ruolo è enormemente più impegnativo.

Ma che cosa fai?
Si riesce a tenere una donna che si è incappriciata di qualcosa ? NO.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E tu quindi non pretendi la stessa libertà che concedi a lei?
> 
> 
> Tutto ciò perchè la ami?
> ...


mannò, perchè?
L'unica cosa che obbietterei io è la mancanza di fantasia, non ci sono più i fake di una volta.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> voscenza concordo....sai ho letto,il primo scritto del cornuto cuckold,mi sembra una scemenza galattica.solo un senza palle,accetta che la moglie abbia il fidanzato.
> E non dare retta al Contuzzo,....ehhhhh


Bon che fai se scopri che la tua moglie se la vede con un altro?
Che fai?


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò, perchè?
> L'unica cosa che obbietterei io è la mancanza di fantasia, non ci sono più i fake di una volta.



dici?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma anche sull'essere uomo
> abbiamo concetti diversi no?
> 
> Cioè se sei in auto con tua moglie e guida lei
> ...



In effetti le donne mi sono cadute tanto.... la stima è andata per loro, un sogno soltanto.:mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, fino a qualche giorno fa non avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum di tradimenti... invece, eccomi qui.
> Tutto è iniziato settimana scorsa, quando mia moglie è tornata a casa dall'ufficio, come ogni sera, e mi ha chiesto se poteva uscire la settimana successiva a cena con un amico.
> Mia moglie ed io siamo sposati da 15 anni e fidanzati dai tempi del liceo, poche altre esperienze sentimentali precedenti al matrimonio, e quindi decisamente poco recenti. Entrambi abbiamo superato la quarantina, pur essendo giovanili e esteticamente carini. Mia moglie è una donna abbastanza schiva, e finora abbiamo frequentato solo pochi amici condivisi.
> Siamo da anni la classica coppia che sembra inseparabile, siamo sempre stati sinceri e diretti l'uno con l'altro, ci siamo detti tutto, qualche litigata ogni tanto. Negli ultimi anni poi, non più giovanissimi, siamo diventati una famiglia. Nostra figlia ha cinque anni, è allegra, serena, bella. Lavoriamo entrambi, vicino a casa. Qualche problema di salute, negli ultimi anni, qualche stress di lavoro, come tutti. Una routine faticosa, la mattina ci si alza presto, e di notte siamo stati svegliati per anni da nostra figlia. Un po' inclini alla depressione anche in conseguenza di questo ma soprattutto per morte nel giro di poco tempo di entrambi di genitori di mia moglie, che ha addolorato profondamente anche me, che li conoscevo fin da ragazzo. Il sesso, buono ma senza slanci. Mia moglie, un po più fredda di me, decideva i tempi. Io mi adeguavo: l'attrazione fisica verso di lei però è sempre stata grande. Una mia passione è fotografarla spesso nuda.
> ...



certe volte io ringrazio il cielo di avere talmente tanto da fare da non poter leggere e quindi commentare queste storie :condom:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò, perchè?
> L'unica cosa che obbietterei io è la mancanza di fantasia, non ci sono più i fake di una volta.



In effetti è talmente palese che c'è da vergognarsi. Leggi il resto... anzi no evita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegato poco e male.
> Mia moglie non ha problemi col nudo.
> Neppure al mare. E' stata anche modella per scuole d'arte, di fotografia.
> La foto che ha inviato aveva vinto un concorso anni fa.
> ...


più che altro se non si ha la volontà di sembrare una cosa che è tutt'altro da una maestra di seduzione.
La seduzione non si opera mostrando il c... ehm, non avviene con messaggi così smaccatamente espliciti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti è talmente palese che c'è da vergognarsi. Leggi il resto... anzi no evita.


no no ho letto e ho visto la virata a 180 gradi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> dici?


ehhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no ho letto e ho visto la virata a 180 gradi...



Meno male va.. pensavo d'essere stato l'unico.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più che altro se non si ha la volontà di sembrare una cosa che è tutt'altro da una maestra di seduzione.
> La seduzione non si opera mostrando il c... ehm, non avviene con messaggi così smaccatamente espliciti.


Oddio. Dipende.


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, fino a qualche  giorno fa non avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum di tradimenti... invece, eccomi qui.
> Tutto è iniziato settimana scorsa, quando mia moglie è tornata a casa dall'ufficio, come ogni sera, e mi ha chiesto se poteva uscire la settimana successiva a cena con un amico.
> Mia moglie ed io siamo sposati da 15 anni e fidanzati dai tempi del liceo, poche altre esperienze sentimentali precedenti al matrimonio, e quindi decisamente poco recenti. Entrambi abbiamo superato la quarantina, pur essendo giovanili e esteticamente carini. Mia moglie è una donna abbastanza schiva, e finora abbiamo frequentato solo pochi amici condivisi.
> Siamo da anni la classica coppia che sembra inseparabile, siamo sempre stati sinceri e diretti l'uno con l'altro, ci siamo detti tutto, qualche litigata ogni tanto. Negli ultimi anni poi, non più giovanissimi, siamo diventati una famiglia. Nostra figlia ha cinque anni, è allegra, serena, bella. Lavoriamo entrambi, vicino a casa. Qualche problema di salute, negli ultimi anni, qualche stress di lavoro, come tutti. Una routine faticosa,  la mattina ci si alza  presto, e di notte siamo stati svegliati per anni da nostra figlia. Un po' inclini alla depressione anche in conseguenza di questo ma soprattutto per morte nel giro di poco tempo di entrambi di genitori di mia moglie, che ha addolorato profondamente anche me, che li conoscevo fin da ragazzo. Il sesso, buono ma senza slanci. Mia moglie, un po più fredda di me, decideva i tempi. Io mi adeguavo: l'attrazione fisica verso di lei però è sempre stata grande. Una mia passione è fotografarla spesso nuda.
> ...


Caro danny,non credo per te debba essere così difficile questo ruolo da cornutone,anzi,ti ci vedo parecchio portato....Cosa dirti?ho la tua età,ma questa generazione di maschi è stomachevole,mi chiedo che educazione tu possa aver avuto?cosa ti hanno insegnato i tuoi genitori?Parlane con tuo padre sarei curioso di conoscere il suo pensiero...!Ecco un genitore ti prenderebbe a calci in culo per tutto l'appartamento...se fossi tuo padre mi chiederei dove ho sbagliato,uno sconosciuto si scopa tua moglie e tu gli dai anche il consenso,e magari quando torna a casa la sera claudicante con il plesso anale sfranto,tu pronto a fargli anche un bidè rinfrescante...!Però chiosi questo tuo 3d triste e deplorevole,con la speranza che le ingroppate che si fa tua moglie fuori casa finiscano presto e che il vostro rapporto ne esca rinsaladato.Faccio ancora due considerazioni.La prima è che le donne nostre coetanee, fanno bene a farsi desciappare le chiappe da sconosciuti se hanno sposato mariti come te,la seconda è che sono molto preoccupato per una bimba di 5 anni che crescerà con due genitori simili,con una madre che affronta le depressioni ciappando cazzi,ed un padre che è ben contento e gli da pure il consenso.Ecco se questo è il quadretto familiare sono stracontento di non essermi sposato,e di essere comunque un uomo libero.Danny senza offesa mi fai letteralmente schifo!


----------



## Gian (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La cosa più terribile di questa storia è svegliarsi all'improvviso un giorno dopo 25 anni e scoprire che la persona che hai accanto non la riconosci più
> Lei non ha mai amato uscire fuori a cena.
> *E mi ha chiesto di uscire con un amico*. Sapeva che l'avrei sgamata subito, con questa richiesta.
> Non ha mai amato il cellulare, ma avevo notato da un mese che se lo portava anche in bagno.
> ...


è importante questo post....credo che la storia sia vera e che non si tratti della solita burla .
L'amico sta parlando di "gioco"....ciò significa che c'era un minimo di accordo moglie-marito,
che vi era un "plafond" quanto meno senza particolari dettagli al momento della sua richiesta
(evidenzio neretto), che qualche "accordo non scritto" è stato violato.
con conseguente ansia per lui, destabilizzazione del rapporto, 
imbarazzo (forse) di lei.
Nelle ultime due frasi hai detto già tutto, non si è in grado di quantificare i rischi e come si può
evolvere una situazione di questo tipo, se non opportunamente "disinnescata",
resa neutra in modo che nessuno si faccia del male, e se ne esca magari di slancio
dentro un rapporto rinnovato.
In bocca al lupo !


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Quest'anno abbiamo visto tante coppie di nostri amici finire.
Tutti nella stessa maniera.
Incomprensioni, l'altro che opprime, la necessità degli spazi, la mancanza di brividi -  facile confondere l'innamoramento con l'amore - il tradimento.
Tutte finite allo stesso modo perché in tutti si sono applicati i soliti comportamenti, le solite deduzioni.
Mi tradisce? Aut-aut, me o lui/lei.
Prima di qui ho letto altri forum, e tutti o quasi concludevano: se ti tradisce una donna è perché non ti ama più, se lo fa un uomo è per la sua natura.
La fiera delle ovvietà, l'impero dell'orgoglio. Mi ha tradito? Vergogna sia a lei. E poi?
Cosa resta? 
Ovvio che in una lunga vita di coppia ci si imbatta in difficoltà. Sfido chiunque a credere che sia una passeggiata stare insieme alla stessa persona tutta una vita, condividendo anche la noia, il dolore, le malattie, i problemi.
Lavare i piatti, pulire la casa, portare i figli alle feste dell'oratorio non sono propriamente attività afrodisiache.
Non lo è alzarsi presto tutte le mattine e passare tutto il giorno a lavorare, tornare a casa stanchi, guardarsi in faccia a cena cercando di essere al contempo moglie marito mamma papà.
Per riuscire a farlo bisogna crederci, e volerlo.
E cercare di capire l'altro. Tutti sbagliamo, e un errore quando si è una coppia lo si deve comprendere insieme perché non è mai esclusivo di uno solo dei due.
Questo impone il dialogo, e pensare che l'altro individuo che è con te ed è destinato a invecchiare al tuo fianco ha delle esigenze, dei problemi, una sua vita.
Io ho scelto di uscire dagli schemi, che hanno fatto fallire tutti gli altri matrimoni e le coppie che conosciamo.
Il mio obiettivo non era chiudere qui. Non mi interessa affatto.


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Quest'anno abbiamo visto tante coppie di nostri amici finire.
> Tutti nella stessa maniera.
> Incomprensioni, l'altro che opprime, la necessità degli spazi, la mancanza di brividi -  facile confondere l'innamoramento con l'amore - il tradimento.
> Tutte finite allo stesso modo perché in tutti si sono applicati i soliti comportamenti, le solite deduzioni.
> ...


No!Tu sei uscito dagli schemi perchè non hai le palle per affrontale la fine del tuo matrimonio,e ti racconti questa storiella che del penoso,pensando che hai anche una figlia di 5 anni.Il dialogo si impone prima di prendere un altro strufolone non dopo.Puoi raccontarti tutte le storielle che vuoi,non sei per nulla convincente.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro danny,non credo per te debba essere così difficile questo ruolo da cornutone,anzi,ti ci vedo parecchio portato....Cosa dirti?ho la tua età,ma questa generazione di maschi è stomachevole,mi chiedo che educazione tu possa aver avuto?cosa ti hanno insegnato i tuoi genitori?Parlane con tuo padre sarei curioso di conoscere il suo pensiero...!Ecco un genitore ti prenderebbe a calci in culo per tutto l'appartamento...se fossi tuo padre mi chiederei dove ho sbagliato,uno sconosciuto si scopa tua moglie e tu gli dai anche il consenso,e magari quando torna a casa la sera claudicante con il plesso anale sfranto,tu pronto a fargli anche un bidè rinfrescante...!Però chiosi questo tuo 3d triste e deplorevole,con la speranza che le ingroppate che si fa tua moglie fuori casa finiscano presto e che il vostro rapporto ne esca rinsaladato.Faccio ancora due considerazioni.La prima è che le donne nostre coetanee, fanno bene a farsi desciappare le chiappe da sconosciuti se hanno sposato mariti come te,la seconda è che sono molto preoccupato per una bimba di 5 anni che crescerà con due genitori simili,con una madre che affronta le depressioni ciappando cazzi,ed un padre che è ben contento e gli da pure il consenso.Ecco se questo è il quadretto familiare sono stracontento di non essermi sposato,e di essere comunque un uomo libero.Danny senza offesa mi fai letteralmente schifo!


Soluzione da macho.
La stessa che adotta mia padre da anni, dopo il suo divorzio:
la donna la si comanda, non la si capisce. Una o l'altra al fianco non cambia nulla.
L'importante è averne una che ti faccia compagnia, il più possibile bella e giovane, senza impegno.
In tanti anni ne ho viste tante. 
Non fa per me: voglio un rapporto vero, una famiglia unita. 
Sicuramente tu hai fatto bene a non sposarti.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon che fai se scopri che la tua moglie se la vede con un altro?
> Che fai?


Intanto questa storia e'falsa,e lo sai benissimo pure tu,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Poi mia moglie non e'una troia...
Infine cosa farei??semplice....me ne vado di casa...ovvio no???


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*No*



danny ha detto:


> Soluzione da macho.
> La stessa che adotta mia padre da anni, dopo il suo divorzio:
> la donna la si comanda, non la si capisce. Una o l'altra al fianco non cambia nulla.
> L'importante è averne una che ti faccia compagnia, il più possibile bella e giovane, senza impegno.
> ...


E l'avevo capito caro mio....!No, hai sbagliato tu a sposarti....!La donna va capita fino a quando c'è da capire qualcosa.Quando va per altri piselli caro il mio cantastorie cosa vuoi capire?cosa?Il dialolgo deve esserci prima,non dopo,quando diventa un dialogo di comodo.Adesso siamo anche arrivati a pensare che un altro cazzo sia la soluzione del problema?ma non ti fai schifo?


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

è da un po di tempo che qui arrivano uomini coglioni. non si potrebbe mettere un filtro? 

menomale che non si è soliti fare di tutta l'erba un fascio. 

almeno spero.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no ho letto e ho visto la virata a 180 gradi...


A me non sembra così strana
Incomprensibile per me certo, ma non impossibile
Mi dici perchè sei certa sei un fake. Io sono torda


----------



## Gian (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non sembra così strana
> Incomprensibile per me certo, ma *non impossibile*
> Mi dici perchè sei certa sei un fake. Io sono torda


esatto :up: è tutt'altro che impossibile.
non si riesce a capire perchè dovrebbe essere un fake, così a punto fisso.
diciamo una cosa, è una storia che qui dentro non ci sta a fare nulla. 
ecco tutto.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Soluzione da macho.
> La stessa che adotta mia padre da anni, dopo il suo divorzio:
> la donna la si comanda, non la si capisce. Una o l'altra al fianco non cambia nulla.
> L'importante è averne una che ti faccia compagnia, il più possibile bella e giovane, senza impegno.
> ...



Scusa eh, hai rotto la minchia. Perchè? perchè un divorzio non è negativo, un divorzio è ben altro che negatività. e dare un messaggio totalmente sbagliato mi sta sulla minchia.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Non sono un fake, non sono un coglione.
Sono una persona che ama un'altra persona.
Esistono ancora anche se a molti maschi il testosterone impedisce di ammetterlo e impone
giudizi inutili.
Tutti possiamo sbagliare: buttare all'aria una famiglia per un errore è da idioti.
Quanti lo fanno?
Quanto durano le coppie oggi?
Credete che esistano persone che non sono mai tentate da un'avventura extraconiugale?
Ma dove vivete?
Forse non avete mai capito chi avete al vostro fianco, o vi accontentate di rapporti superficiali, e non avete il coraggio di pensare che anche a voi potrebbe accadere. 
Anch'io ho pensato sempre che a me no, non poteva capitare. Attorno a me ho persone che flirtano ovunque. Ma io no, credevo di essere immune.
Cosa ti resta? L'illusione di credere di essere l'unico non cornuto (che parola idiota) della terra.
Beato chi ci crede. 
Ma che scrive a fare su questo forum, allora?


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa eh, hai rotto la minchia. Perchè? perchè un divorzio non è negativo, un divorzio è ben altro che negatività. e dare un messaggio totalmente sbagliato mi sta sulla minchia.



Sono figlio di un divorzio.
E non posso che parlarne male.
E' una sconfitta che brucia tutta la vita.
Specie se sei un bambino.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> esatto :up: è tutt'altro che impossibile.
> non si riesce a capire perchè dovrebbe essere un fake, così a punto fisso.
> diciamo una cosa, *è una storia che qui dentro non ci sta a fare nulla.
> *ecco tutto.


Perchè?
e' un uomo che cerca un confronto su un tradimento. ha semplicemente fatto una scelta diversa da quasi tutti qui dentro.
Credo ci si possa confrontare anche con chi non affronta le cose come piacerebbe a noi.
:smile:


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



danny ha detto:


> Non sono un fake, non sono un coglione.
> Sono una persona che ama un'altra persona.
> Esistono ancora anche se a molti maschi il testosterone impedisce di ammetterlo e impone
> giudizi inutili.
> ...


A te manca il testosterone,la dignità,l'amor proprio,e purtroppo sei pure coglione!L'illusione è solo la tua che credi ancora in un matrimonio,quando non è proprio più il caso...!Vai a parlare da tuo padre vai....!


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te manca il testosterone,la dignità,l'amor proprio,e purtroppo sei pure coglione!L'illusione è solo la tua che credi ancora in un matrimonio,quando non è proprio più il caso...!Vai a parlare da tuo padre vai....!


caro, la mattina metti la sveglia pure per lui e ricordati di ricordare a bendere che è un coglione. mi pare che tu l'abbia un po trascurato in questi gironi.


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> è una storia che qui dentro non ci sta a fare nulla.
> ecco tutto.





farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè?
> e' un uomo che cerca un confronto su un tradimento. ha semplicemente fatto una scelta diversa da quasi tutti qui dentro.


Infatti qui non ho capito.. ma non era un forum sui tradimenti questo??


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Difatti ho sbagliato forum.
Credo.
Avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e comprensione e ho creduto fosse un forum dei traditi.
Se c'è un traditore c'è sempre un tradito, e la cosa si ripete cambiando solo i ruoli, ma forse sono
finito nella tana del lupo .
Chiudo qua: mia moglie mi ha scritto una mail bellissima.
A certi rapporti del cazzo che vedo in giro, preferisco questo mio, con tutti gli errori che può avere.
A voi che avete risposto con insulti gratuiti lascio il testosterone e il cervello nel pene.
Finché prostata non vi separi.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sono figlio di un divorzio.
> E non posso che parlarne male.
> E' una sconfitta che brucia tutta la vita.
> Specie se sei un bambino.



Bhe il divorzio un bambino non può viverlo bene visto che i genitori si separano, ma c'è altro che s'impara e ci sono genitori che sono responsabili e spiegano ai bambini e stanno accanto ai bambini e vivono per i bambini anche se separati. 

Poi ci stanno le testazze di minchia e queste stanno un po dappertutto, in questo caso il bambino soffre più del dovuto e la colpa è del genitore. 

E comunque non brucia per tutta la vita. brucia giusto il periodo che serve a diventare maturi, e devo dire che leggendo qua dentro ho letto di persone che per la maggior parte hanno dei figli da crescere nel miglior modo possibile assieme oppure da divorziati.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Difatti ho sbagliato forum.
> Credo.
> Avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e comprensione e* ho creduto fosse un forum dei traditi.
> *Se c'è un traditore c'è sempre un tradito, e la cosa si ripete cambiando solo i ruoli, ma forse sono
> ...


Eh, ma lo è. Per lo più. Mi spiace se ci stai rimanendo male, ma qua funziona che se sei tradito e ti presenti in un pozza di sangue e lacrime è un conto, altrimenti ti prendi più o meno quello che capita.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma lo è. Per lo più. Mi spiace se ci stai rimanendo male, ma qua funziona che se sei tradito e ti presenti in un pozza di sangue e lacrime è un conto, altrimenti ti prendi più o meno quello che capita.



Che faccia tosta che hai. Sei il primo che scassa la minchia a chi si lamenta di essere stato tradito e hai il coraggio di scrivere quello sopra? Essù un po di autoironia non guasta la vita è bella e le cassiere anche.  Quasi tutte a parte quelle.....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, fino a qualche  giorno fa non avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum di tradimenti... invece, eccomi qui.


Sei un grande. Chapeau. Finalmente uno coi coglioni di ferro che non ha paura di essere uomo e mette le cose importanti (famiglia, rapporti pluriennali, affetto, amore, figli, ecc.) davanti ai giochi (avventure, flirt, sms, trombate, innamoramenti adolescenziali, ecc.).

Faccio 2 considerazioni: la perdita dei genitori credo sia uno stress enorme. Non sei più figlio, con tutte le implicazioni che ciò comporta nella testa di una persona. Se tua moglie si è comportata in modo "non conforme" a quello che avevi immaginato, non biasimarla e continua a starle vicino.

La sua scappatella è nata per giocare ed è probabile che il gioco abbia vita relativamente breve: possibile che, come speri, finirà per noia o per esaurimento della componente trasgressiva e della "novità". Il problema a quel punto sarà semplice: sarai capace di non spronarla a trovare un altro flirt?


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe il divorzio un bambino non può viverlo bene visto che i genitori si separano, ma c'è altro che s'impara e ci sono genitori che sono responsabili e spiegano ai bambini e stanno accanto ai bambini e vivono per i bambini anche se separati.
> 
> Poi ci stanno le testazze di minchia e queste stanno un po dappertutto, in questo caso il bambino soffre più del dovuto e la colpa è del genitore.
> 
> E comunque non brucia per tutta la vita. brucia giusto il periodo che serve a diventare maturi, e devo dire che leggendo qua dentro ho letto di persone che per la maggior parte hanno dei figli da crescere nel miglior modo possibile assieme oppure da divorziati.



Per me è stato un trauma, non è stato vissuto bene.
Avevo 4 anni e per anni sono stato in mezzo a rancori e rivalse.
Alla fine non ho mai avuto una famiglia.
Credo sia per questo che voglio solo rapporti veri e solidi, non mi interessano i rapporti superficiali, giusto per fare numero.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Difatti ho sbagliato forum.
> Credo.
> Avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e comprensione e ho creduto fosse un forum dei traditi.
> Se c'è un traditore c'è sempre un tradito, e la cosa si ripete cambiando solo i ruoli, ma forse sono
> ...


Noi hai sbagliato forum. Quello a cui la moglie salta addosso sei tu. Si rassegneranno a questa triste (per loro) verità.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che faccia tosta che hai. Sei il primo che scassa la minchia a chi si lamenta di essere stato tradito e hai il coraggio di scrivere quello sopra? Essù un po di autoironia non guasta la vita è bella e le cassiere anche.  Quasi tutte a parte quelle.....


Mah, "scasso la minchia" trasversalmente, diciamo, non è che vado a cacci di traditi o che. Comunque, io mi riferivo al resto del forum, mica a me stesso.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Difatti ho sbagliato forum.
> Credo.
> Avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e comprensione e ho creduto fosse un forum dei traditi.
> Se c'è un traditore c'è sempre un tradito, e la cosa si ripete cambiando solo i ruoli, ma forse sono
> ...



No tranne il sottoscritto,sono tutti tutti cornuti come te...ciao alce ...onore e gloria al collega che riempie tua moglie.:carneval::carneval::carnevalcio quando la baci...potresti sentire uno strano sapore


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*No*



danny ha detto:


> Difatti ho sbagliato forum.
> Credo.
> Avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e comprensione e ho creduto fosse un forum dei traditi.
> Se c'è un traditore c'è sempre un tradito, e la cosa si ripete cambiando solo i ruoli, ma forse sono
> ...


Tu non cercavi comprensione ma condivisione.Non posso condividere le tue scelte malsane,e son contento per te che tua moglie ti scrive  mail bellissime e poi finisce a gambe all'aria con un pisello incastrato fra le gambe!Se vuoi vedere un rapporto del cazzo non c'è bisogno di guardarti in giro,guardati dentro casa,fai bene a chiudere,finisce sempre così quando allo specchio vediamo quello che non ci piace.Parlane a tuo padre,filosofo delle corna...!


----------



## viola di mare (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Difatti ho sbagliato forum.
> Credo.
> Avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e comprensione e ho creduto fosse un forum dei traditi.
> Se c'è un traditore c'è sempre un tradito, e la cosa si ripete cambiando solo i ruoli, ma forse sono
> ...


probabilmente questo accade perchè qui c'è gente che è stata tradita, ha sofferto e c'ha messo tempo a rialzarsi.
probabilmente questo accade perchè le cose non vengono viste da tutti nello stesso identico modo , ma la domanda che io mi pongo è che per come tu dici di amarla, come fai a non stare male al solo pensiero che lei pensi ad un altro, come fai a preferire questa tua storia a certi rapporti del cazzo che ci sono in giro? 
sono peggio della tua storia? o sono migliori invece?
come fa a bastarti una mail bellissima, quando dietro tu sai perfettamente cosa c'è?
gli insulti che tu definisci gratuiti sono il risultato di una sofferenza nella gestione di una situazione come la tua, possibile che tu riesca ad accettare tutto questo?
sai che penso: tu non la ami, tu hai solo paura di perdere una routine di oltre 20 anni, perchè veramente non sapresti che fare ritrovandoti da solo e assumendoti la responsabilità delle decisioni che dovresti prendere
non la ami, vuoi crederci tu per primo che sia così, ma hai solo paura di restare solo.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sei un grande. Chapeau. Finalmente uno coi coglioni di ferro che non ha paura di essere uomo e mette le cose importanti (famiglia, rapporti pluriennali, affetto, amore, figli, ecc.) davanti ai giochi (avventure, flirt, sms, trombate, innamoramenti adolescenziali, ecc.).
> 
> Faccio 2 considerazioni: la perdita dei genitori credo sia uno stress enorme. Non sei più figlio, con tutte le implicazioni che ciò comporta nella testa di una persona. Se tua moglie si è comportata in modo "non conforme" a quello che avevi immaginato, non biasimarla e continua a starle vicino.
> 
> La sua scappatella è nata per giocare ed è probabile che il gioco abbia vita relativamente breve: possibile che, come speri, finirà per noia o per esaurimento della componente trasgressiva e della "novità". Il problema a quel punto sarà semplice: sarai capace di non spronarla a trovare un altro flirt?



Grazie, una bella risposta. 
Sto valutando tutti i miei errori: ne ho commessi, e ne sono consapevole.
Lei ha capito la cosa, me l'ha scritto. Ora dobbiamo ripartire col piede giusto.


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sei un grande. Chapeau. Finalmente uno coi coglioni di ferro che non ha paura di essere uomo e mette le cose importanti (famiglia, rapporti pluriennali, affetto, amore, figli, ecc.) davanti ai giochi (avventure, flirt, sms, trombate, innamoramenti adolescenziali, ecc.).
> 
> Faccio 2 considerazioni: la perdita dei genitori credo sia uno stress enorme. Non sei più figlio, con tutte le implicazioni che ciò comporta nella testa di una persona. Se tua moglie si è comportata in modo "non conforme" a quello che avevi immaginato, non biasimarla e continua a starle vicino.
> 
> La sua scappatella è nata per giocare ed è probabile che il gioco abbia vita relativamente breve: possibile che, come speri, finirà per noia o per esaurimento della componente trasgressiva e della "novità". Il problema a quel punto sarà semplice: sarai capace di non spronarla a trovare un altro flirt?


La depressione da lutto,ti porta a tutto tranne  che a sfogarsi su altri cazzi....fidati!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Per me è stato un trauma, non è stato vissuto bene.
> Avevo 4 anni e per anni sono stato in mezzo a rancori e rivalse.
> Alla fine non ho mai avuto una famiglia.
> Credo sia per questo che voglio solo rapporti veri e solidi, non mi interessano i rapporti superficiali, giusto per fare numero.


Il problema sta nel come si affrontano le situazioni. Hai notato il conte che mi riprendeva no? lui ha una coppia aperta, lo hanno deciso assieme e ci stanno bene.

Se la tua storia fosse vera cosa di cui dubito, un minimo di palle, dico, un minimo usciamole..! ma stai a scherzare che per salvare un rapporto si fa quello che tu scrivi? 
Ma tua moglie che pensa di te ? ( non rispondermi perchè nel contesto di ciò che scrivi gli sta bene eccome) 
Tu cosa pensi di un uomo che lascia libera la moglie di tradire? racconterai questo ai tuoi figli? dirai che le corna prima chieste al partner fanno parte di una situazione che s'insegna come luogo comune in un rapporto di coppia? eddai smetila.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> probabilmente questo accade perchè qui c'è gente che è stata tradita, ha sofferto e c'ha messo tempo a rialzarsi.
> probabilmente questo accade perchè le cose non vengono viste da tutti nello stesso identico modo , ma la domanda che io mi pongo è che per come tu dici di amarla, come fai a non stare male al solo pensiero che lei pensi ad un altro, come fai a preferire questa tua storia a certi rapporti del cazzo che ci sono in giro?
> sono peggio della tua storia? o sono migliori invece?
> come fa a bastarti una mail bellissima, quando dietro tu sai perfettamente cosa c'è?
> ...



La amo: altrimenti non starei soffrendo. Probabilmente le mie risposte si perdono nelle pagine. Non leggere solo il primo intervento. L'ho scritto in fretta. E non dice tutto.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La depressione da lutto,ti porta a tutto tranne  che a sfogarsi su altri cazzi....fidati!



Guarda che non ci ha fatto niente.
E' un rapporto solo tramite sms.


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*No*



danny ha detto:


> Per me è stato un trauma, non è stato vissuto bene.
> Avevo 4 anni e per anni sono stato in mezzo a rancori e rivalse.
> Alla fine non ho mai avuto una famiglia.
> Credo sia per questo che voglio solo rapporti veri e solidi, non mi interessano i rapporti superficiali, giusto per fare numero.


Forse è per questo che sei così imbelle invece...!Rapporti solidi e veri?come il tuo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Ma cacchio! un pò di elasticità mentale!!!!!!!!!!

ma come si fa in 3 post ad inquadrare una persona, il suo sentire, giudicare addirittura il suo modo di agire!!!
ma che palle! basta con questa aggressività. e non è perchè qualcuno reagisce in maniera diversa dagli schemi pre costituiti deve essere un fake. 

Ma lo sapete o no che esistono punti di vista diversi? 

Un minimo di apertura mentale, e magari un pò meno di arroganza e cattiveria gratuita a volte non guasterebbero.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, "scasso la minchia" trasversalmente, diciamo, non è che vado a cacci di traditi o che. Comunque, io mi riferivo al resto del forum, mica a me stesso.



Che vuoi dire che gli altri vanno a caccia di chi e di cosa...


Elloso comunque che parlavi trasversalmente, appunto perchè tu hai fatto lo stesso io trasversalmente non posso perchè sono un tradito? o posso perchè tradito, vabbè ok ....


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Guarda che non ci ha fatto niente.
> E' un rapporto solo tramite sms.


Si certo...e tu ci credi?:rotfl:Andranno avanti a baci e pippette...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei patetico!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No tranne il sottoscritto,sono tutti tutti cornuti come te...ciao alce ...onore e gloria al collega che riempie tua moglie.:carneval::carneval::carnevalcio quando la baci...potresti sentire uno strano sapore


Micione, se un giorno dovessi scoprire di essere uber cornuto avrai sempre e comunque una lettiera ed i croccantini, anche se dovessi andartene di casa, promesso.


----------



## viola di mare (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La amo: altrimenti non starei soffrendo. Probabilmente le mie risposte si perdono nelle pagine. Non leggere solo il primo intervento. L'ho scritto in fretta. E non dice tutto.



io non ho letto solo il primo intervento...

è il motivo della sofferenza che mi lascia perplessa: dovresti stare male per la mancanza di rispetto che lei ha verso di voi come famiglia non perchè sei terrorizzato dal perderla.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> probabilmente questo accade perchè qui c'è gente che è stata tradita, ha sofferto e c'ha messo tempo a rialzarsi.
> probabilmente questo accade perchè le cose non vengono viste da tutti nello stesso identico modo , ma la domanda che io mi pongo è che per come tu dici di amarla, come fai a non stare male al solo pensiero che lei pensi ad un altro, come fai a preferire questa tua storia a certi rapporti del cazzo che ci sono in giro?
> sono peggio della tua storia? o sono migliori invece?
> come fa a bastarti una mail bellissima, quando dietro tu sai perfettamente cosa c'è?
> ...


Ma quale routine? Lei gli salta addosso e se lo sbatte al muro. E' allegra e più attiva sessualmente. Alzi la mano a chi succede ancora dopo 20 anni (dico la mano perchè il pisello ce l'ha già perennemente alzato).


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io non ho letto solo il primo intervento...
> 
> è il motivo della sofferenza che mi lascia perplessa: *dovresti stare male per la mancanza di rispetto che lei ha verso di voi come famiglia non perchè sei terrorizzato dal perderla*.


Che stiamo facendo esattamente qui, la pesa dei sentimenti?


----------



## viola di mare (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda che non ci ha fatto niente.
> E' un rapporto solo tramite sms.



il mio ex marito è stato un anno dopo che li ho scoperti, a dirmi che non era come pensavo...
erano solo messaggini, email scherzose...
che carini... che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma cacchio! un pò di elasticità mentale!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ma come si fa in 3 post ad inquadrare una persona, il suo sentire, giudicare addirittura il suo modo di agire!!!
> ma che palle! basta con questa aggressività. e non è perchè qualcuno reagisce in maniera diversa dagli schemi pre costituiti deve essere un fake.
> ...


Un po' di luce nelle tenebre di questa cappa di lacrime e grugni moralisti. Pare di stare a guardare "Dumbo".


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io non ho letto solo il primo intervento...
> 
> è il motivo della sofferenza che mi lascia perplessa: dovresti stare male per la mancanza di rispetto che lei ha verso di voi come famiglia non perchè sei terrorizzato dal perderla.



Ciao Bimba  io credo che sia tutto l'insieme... e al momento, visto che la ama e la ama molto, il suo primo pensiero è quello di rischiare di perderla. 
Lui stesso ha riconosciuto delle mancanze avute verso di lei... è per questo che non riesce a vedere solo la mancanza di rispetto e ha questo atteggiamento comprensivo. 
Ci sono persone che reagiscono in maniera più fredda, che riescono a controllare il possesso e la gelosia, che vanno oltre, pur di comprendere ragionare e rimettere insieme i pezzi dove possibile...


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Un po' di luce nelle tenebre di questa cappa di lacrime e grugni moralisti. Pare di stare a guardare "Dumbo".




oh... Pres, e per una volta siamo d'accordo! ma che è??? e basta con ste accuse e presunzioni!!!!!!


----------



## viola di mare (5 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma quale routine? Lei gli salta addosso e se lo sbatte al muro. E' allegra e più attiva sessualmente. Alzi la mano a chi succede ancora dopo 20 anni (dico la mano perchè il pisello ce l'ha già perennemente alzato).



ah ok la soluzione di tutto!



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che stiamo facendo esattamente qui, la pesa dei sentimenti?


tu invece che stai a fa esattamente qui?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma quale routine? Lei gli salta addosso e se lo sbatte al muro. E' allegra e più attiva sessualmente. Alzi la mano a chi succede ancora dopo 20 anni (dico la mano perchè il pisello ce l'ha già perennemente alzato).


President, se è più attiva perchè pensa ad un altro in realtà non è che sia proprio tutta sta figata, sai com'è.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tu invece che stai a fa esattamente qui?


Tento di mediare, in effetti.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ah ok la soluzione di tutto!


Non è la soluzione di tutto. La passione è senza dubbio la medicina per cominciare a guarire un rapporto e rafforzarlo.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> President, se è più attiva perchè pensa ad un altro in realtà non è che sia proprio tutta sta figata, sai com'è.


Io non credo che lei gli salti addosso più frequentemente perchè pensa ad un altro...
Al contrario se sei tanto presa di qualcuno rallenti i tuoi rapporti con il partner ufficiale.... 

e che ne sapete voi che lei abbia rischiato e che adesso, nonostante la sua possibile scappatella e proprio per la libertà concessa da Danny non sia più eccitata proprio perchè anche lei ha paura di perderlo....? Proprio perchè anche lei è spiazzata dalla sua reazione? Proprio perchè anche lei non si aspettava di rendersi magari conto che questo è un gioco pericoloso?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Difatti ho sbagliato forum.
> Credo.
> Avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e comprensione e ho creduto fosse un forum dei traditi.
> Se c'è un traditore c'è sempre un tradito, e la cosa si ripete cambiando solo i ruoli, ma forse sono
> ...



Io non credo tu abbia sbagliato forum
Purtroppo a volte le realtà lontane dal nostro modo di pensare creano dubbi sulla possibilità che esistano
Porta pazienza un attimo e continua pure a sfogarti.
Qualcuno che ti ascolta lo trovi
Magari non solo pacche sulle spalle, ma quelle a volte servono a poco. Qualche critica costruttiva aiuta di più


----------



## viola di mare (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Bimba  io credo che sia tutto l'insieme... e al momento, visto che la ama e la ama molto, il suo primo pensiero è quello di rischiare di perderla.
> Lui stesso ha riconosciuto delle mancanze avute verso di lei... è per questo che non riesce a vedere solo la mancanza di rispetto e ha questo atteggiamento comprensivo.
> Ci sono persone che reagiscono in maniera più fredda, che riescono a controllare il possesso e la gelosia, che vanno oltre, pur di comprendere ragionare e rimettere insieme i pezzi dove possibile...


bambolina :inlove:
ognuno fa quel che vuole, in 20 anni e più è normale che ci siano mancanze da entrambe le parti, non è la giustificazione però a trasgredire e sopratutto se sta trasgressione ti rende più focosa, non va usata come cura...

oh se no ditemelo, io ho sbaglato tutto nella mia vita.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> President, se è più attiva perchè pensa ad un altro in realtà non è che sia proprio tutta sta figata, sai com'è.


Il fine (riaccendere la passione e rilanciare un rapporto di coppia) non giustifica più i mezzi (vivere una situazione trasgressiva)?


----------



## viola di mare (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tento di mediare, in effetti.


ed io invece? per te?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> *Io non credo che lei gli salti addosso più frequentemente perchè pensa ad un altro...
> Al contrario se sei tanto presa di qualcuno rallenti i tuoi rapporti con il partner ufficiale....
> *
> e che ne sapete voi che lei abbia rischiato e che adesso, nonostante la sua possibile scappatella e proprio per la libertà concessa da Danny non sia più eccitata proprio perchè anche lei ha paura di perderlo....? Proprio perchè anche lei è spiazzata dalla sua reazione? Proprio perchè anche lei non si aspettava di rendersi magari conto che questo è un gioco pericoloso?


A parte che non è una legge di natura quella per la quale se sei preso da qualcuno rallenti con l'ufficiale, ma ammesso che sia vera è vera quando hai EFFETTIVAMENTE dei rapporti con quest'altra persona, per la quale invece la mogli del nostro amico ha esclusivamente, per ora, fantasie. E dove pensi che le sfoghi, esattamente, queste fantasie? Sotto la doccia? Anche. Ma non mi vorrete far credere che la coincidenza tra la passionalità dei rapporti col marito e la frequentazione col tizio siano, appunto, solo una coincidenza, no?


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> bambolina :inlove:
> ognuno fa quel che vuole, in 20 anni e più è normale che ci siano mancanze da entrambe le parti, non è la giustificazione però a trasgredire e sopratutto se sta trasgressione ti rende più focosa, non va usata come cura...
> 
> oh se no ditemelo, io ho sbaglato tutto nella mia vita.



Capisco perfettamente il tuo punto di vista... però secondo me qui siamo ancora ad uno step diverso da un vero e proprio tradimento...e da una trasgressione vera e propria... è più un giochetto... pericoloso.. ma un giochetto.. Non a caso quest'uomo non è raggiungibile in 2 minuti di passeggiata, secondo me...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma cacchio! un pò di elasticità mentale!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *ma come si fa in 3 post ad inquadrare una persona, il suo sentire, giudicare addirittura il suo modo di agire!!!
> ma che palle! basta con questa aggressività. e non è perchè qualcuno reagisce in maniera diversa dagli schemi pre costituiti deve essere un fake*.
> ...


quoto:up:


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Bimba  io credo che sia tutto l'insieme... e al momento, visto che la ama e la ama molto, il suo primo pensiero è quello di rischiare di perderla.
> Lui stesso ha riconosciuto delle mancanze avute verso di lei... è per questo che non riesce a vedere solo la mancanza di rispetto e ha questo atteggiamento comprensivo.
> Ci sono persone che reagiscono in maniera più fredda, che riescono a controllare il possesso e la gelosia, che vanno oltre, pur di comprendere ragionare e rimettere insieme i pezzi dove possibile...


Ci sono persone che si raccontano verità di comodo per non dover affrontare il fallimento di un matrimonio...!


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I
> Se la tua storia fosse vera cosa di cui dubito,



Perché dubitate in tanti che non sia vera?
Perché segue un percorso diverso dalle vostre?
Dobbiamo ragionare tutti nella stessa maniera?
No, siamo diversi. Diverse le situazioni.Diverse le persone.
Ognuna richiede una risposta diversa.
Se a mia moglie dicessi "Brutta troia molla subito quello là" e la menassi, 
cosa otterrei?
Il mio sfogo del momento, la preservazione della solita immagine dell'uomo che si ritiene forte (anche se io ritengo che per accettare la mia soluzione si debba essere forse più forti, perché richiede di mettersi in discussione nel solito ruolo di maschio dominante, e non tutti ci riescono, perché mina nel profondo l'autostima) e poi...?
Se a lei interessa comunque  la storia la porterebbe avanti comunque, di nascosto, come fanno tutte. Non basta la voce grossa del marito per mettere paura a una donna.
Io sarei ugualmente "cornuto" ma inconsapevole, con un'estranea che impara a raccontarmi balle al mio fianco.
E si allontana di più da me nel farlo.
In questa maniera invece io mi metto in gioco, in una partita che so di vincere.
Io sono l'uomo che la ama, l'altro è quello che spera di portarsela a letto.
Io la persona con cui può dialogare veramente, l'altro uno che è capace solo di parlare di cose superficiali senza conoscerla.
Una donna che ama non ha difficoltà a scegliere.
Accetto la scommessa.
Da quello che scrive lei ora credo di avere avuto ragione a comportarmi così.
Vi saprò dire nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente il tuo punto di vista... però secondo me qui siamo ancora ad uno step diverso da un vero e proprio tradimento...e da una trasgressione vera e propria... è più un giochetto... pericoloso.. ma un giochetto.. Non a caso quest'uomo non è raggiungibile in 2 minuti di passeggiata, secondo me...


Riquoto


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il fine (*riaccendere la passione e rilanciare un rapporto di coppia*) non giustifica più i mezzi (vivere una situazione trasgressiva)?


Il fine della signora non penso fosse quello, all'inizio. Anzi. E manco di lui. Che poi ci siano ritrovati è un altro discorso.


----------



## viola di mare (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente il tuo punto di vista... però secondo me qui siamo ancora ad uno step diverso da un vero e proprio tradimento...e da una trasgressione vera e propria... è più un giochetto... pericoloso.. ma un giochetto.. Non a caso quest'uomo non è raggiungibile in 2 minuti di passeggiata, secondo me...



a me darebbe fastidio esattamente allo stesso modo se il mio compagno si trastullasse davanti a sms o mail, non vedrei la differenza... nella sua mente sempre un altro c'è ed è a lui che vengono rivolte le fantasie


ma io so strana faccio la pesa dei sentimenti.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che si raccontano verità di comodo per* non dover affrontare il fallimento di un matrimonio*...!



Oscuro ma cazzo! prima di definire fallito un matrimonio ce ne passa!!!!!!!!!!!!! Qua non è che lui ha scoperto una relazione di anni....!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ed io invece? per te?


Tu gli stai scrivendo per cosa dovrebbe eventualmente indignarsi, che è un altra cosa. Stai dando un giudizio morale, io no.


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Perché dubitate in tanti che non sia vera?
> Perché segue un percorso diverso dalle vostre?
> Dobbiamo ragionare tutti nella stessa maniera?
> No, siamo diversi. Diverse le situazioni.Diverse le persone.
> ...


Ma chi ti ha consigliato di menare a tua moglie?si aggiornali,io da questo 3d insulso mi tiro fuori serenamente,lascio a menti brillanti e moderne la disquisizione su questo matrimonio,su questi giochini innocui a 40anni...!Professoroni il caso è vostro.


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> Oscuro ma cazzo! prima di definire fallito un matrimonio ce ne passa!!!!!!!!!!!!! Qua non è che lui ha scoperto una relazione di anni....!!!


Calipso quando cerchi cazzi altrove non sarà la fine ma è un buon punto di partenza!


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che non è una legge di natura quella per la quale se sei preso da qualcuno rallenti con l'ufficiale, ma ammesso che sia vera è vera quando hai EFFETTIVAMENTE dei rapporti con quest'altra persona, per la quale invece la mogli del nostro amico ha esclusivamente, per ora, fantasie. E dove pensi che le sfoghi, esattamente, queste fantasie? Sotto la doccia? Anche. Ma non mi vorrete far credere che la coincidenza tra la passionalità dei rapporti col marito e la frequentazione col tizio siano, appunto, *solo una coincidenza, no*?


No, ma magari è solo la situazione oltretutto aleatoria e non reale che ha riacceso la passione... non la persona in se, l'altro è in secondo piano... 
è l'idea... è il diversivo NON REALE che può averla scrollata.. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi...


----------



## Gian (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè?
> e' un uomo che cerca un confronto su un tradimento. ha semplicemente fatto una scelta diversa da quasi tutti qui dentro.
> Credo ci si possa confrontare anche con chi non affronta le cose come piacerebbe a noi.
> :smile:


ciao Farfalla....volevo dire prima che non mi sembra un tradimento in senso "classico",
se c'era un minimo di accordo, e il resto lo sanno lui e la moglie,
non è quel comportamento particolarmente riprovevole che da sempre costituisce
il tema di discussione/scontro di questo forum.

non mi pare che lui si stia mostrando particolarmente risentito della relazione extra di sua moglie.
sul resto ti quoto, sono atteggiamenti diversi,piuttosto scottanti
direi, scelte di vita che possono sembrare strane, assurde, improbabili
o addirittura schifose....ma saranno sempre affari personali di questo Denny :up: .
ripeto, in bocca al lupo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Se a mia moglie dicessi "Brutta troia molla subito quello là" e la menassi, cosa otterrei?


Il tributo di Daniele e Ultimo, una causa di separazione e poco altro.



danny ha detto:


> Il mio sfogo del momento, la preservazione della solita immagine dell'uomo che si ritiene forte (anche se io ritengo che per accettare la mia soluzione si debba essere forse più forti, perché richiede di mettersi in discussione nel solito ruolo di maschio dominante, e non tutti ci riescono, perché mina nel profondo l'autostima) e poi...?
> Se a lei interessa comunque  la storia la porterebbe avanti comunque, di nascosto, come fanno tutte. Non basta la voce grossa del marito per mettere paura a una donna.
> Io sarei ugualmente "cornuto" ma inconsapevole, con un'estranea che impara a raccontarmi balle al mio fianco.
> E si allontana di più da me nel farlo.
> ...


Sei il numero 1. Ti nomino mio degnissimo erede e appendo la tastiera al chiodo.:umiledue::umile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono un fake, non sono un coglione.
> Sono una persona che ama un'altra persona.
> Esistono ancora anche se a molti maschi il testosterone impedisce di ammetterlo e impone
> giudizi inutili.
> ...


ah certo.
Ma vedi.
Se mescoli acqua e olio... riesci solo ad ottenere un'emulsione tra due elementi che sono incompatibili.
E si li guardi quando hai finito di scuotere ... te ne accorgi.
Quindi, indipendentemente da quando durano le coppie oggi che nello specifico a te in questo momento non dovrebbe fregare una cippa:
allora non sei un fake... va bene.
Sei uno sportivo.
Perchè... dopo 25 anni di vita di coppia con una donna freddina... ti accorgi un giorno che lei usa da un mese la metà del suo tempo per chattare con uno che ha presumibilmente conosciuto in rete, che ha incontrato una volta ma al quale ha già mandato una foto di lei nuda perchè tanto 'non ha problemi con il nudo' perchè ha fatto la modella(???), che ha visto solo una volta e si sono scambiati un bacetto(allora la foto di nudo che gliel'ha mandata a fare?), in un periodo in cui tua moglie era depressa ed anche convinta di avere problemi di salute che fortunatamente in realtà non aveva.
Il flirt nel frattempo ha ravvivato la vostra vita sessuale, ok. 
Fino qui ho seguito.
Tu scopri la magagna ed invece di, come è ragionevole pensare, chiederle di fermarsi prima di trasformare una stronzata che in 25 anni ci può sicuramente stare, in una cosa che avrebbe potuto fare solo il vostro male, visto che sei convinto che lei non sia neppure attratta da quell'uomo ma abbia imbastito 'sta scappatella perchè viveva un momento di malessere da cui voleva una fuga, di parlare dei vostri problemi, di affrontare le cose che sono alla radice di questo malessere... le dai il placet alla condizione che* lei poi sia sincera con te*.
Oddio. Già questo mi dà i brividi. Avrei capito se lei ti avesse detto di essere innamorata e tu ti fossi fatto da parte... ma questo è invero abbastanza simile al chuckoldismo... ma ci sta anche quello.
Invece tu sei geloso. Ma di cosa? di una foto che non ha il normale significato che chiunque le darebbe(ovvero, stai mandando una tua foto nuda a uno che manco conosci, non è proprio difficile intravvedere un rischio e non sto parlando della sua reazione emotiva) di 800 sms di pucci pucci e ti farei questo e quell'altro?
Se tua moglie sta battendo in testa e sta facendo una stronzata, la fermi e la fai ragionare adesso... o mai più.
Quando ti parla di psicoterapia... e continua la storia... tu le scrivi una lettera d'amore? (Anzi la inizia, perchè fino ad ora era un giochino, con la tua benedizione )
Quindi sono andata avanti a leggere: perchè parli di divorzio... quando adesso con quello non c'è stato nulla e se ci fosse qualcosa sarebbe solo una distrazione?
E come mai questa storia ha all'improvviso un'accelerazione temporale tale per cui, partendo dal post iniziale in cui TUTTA LA STORIA era stata raccontata per sommi capi, la donna che tu avevi già autorizzato a tradirti(oddio... visto che tu lo sai non è corretto, meglio ad avere una relazione extra-coniugale autorizzata) diventa all'improvviso, dopo aver scoperto che aveva cancellato degli sms :
- una falsa
- che forse non ti ama
e adesso la separazione è sul tavolo?
dalle 18:55 di ieri alle 07:23 di stamattina la storia aveva una direzione.
poi c'è stato il deus ex-machina, ore 07:23, voce narrante che avverte del cambiamento di una situazione
alle 08:07 la direzione era invertita di 180 gradi, parlavi di separazione.
Ora, a me tutto questo appare un tantinello incongruente.
Ecco perchè parlo di fake, ma è chiaramente solo il mio punto di vista, umanamente fallibile.
In ogni caso, non volevo essere offensiva e mi scuso se lo sono stata.


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ma sei certo che sia il primo? forse è il primo di cui sei al corrente. certo che tua moglie di te deve avere una bella idea se ti chiede di andare a trombare con un altro e tu oltre tutto acconsenti. Cioè capisco che ti tradisca ma almeno che lo facesse in silenzio. Non ti considera proprio. anzi ti considera una merdaccia. Non è che non funziona più il pistolino e lei si è data da fare altrove? di la verità.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> No, ma magari è solo la situazione oltretutto aleatoria e non reale che ha riacceso la passione... non la persona in se, l'altro è in secondo piano...
> è l'idea... è il diversivo NON REALE che può averla scrollata.. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi...


Ho capito, il punto è che esiste sempre UN TERZO, reale od immaginario che sia. Che poi sia Giovanni piuttosto che Mario è ininfluente, perchè se non ci fosse, se non ci fosse nessuno, non ci sarebbe passione.


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco perchè parlo di fake, ma è chiaramente solo il mio punto di vista, umanamente fallibile.


secondo me corri troppo: cioè hai tolto il bello alla storia troppo presto, non vedi il successo che ha avuto? ora saranno tutti contro di te. io no, se ti può far piacere.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, il punto è che esiste sempre UN TERZO, reale od immaginario che sia. Che poi sia Giovanni piuttosto che Mario è ininfluente, perchè se non ci fosse, se non ci fosse nessuno, non ci sarebbe passione.



Ma dopo 25 anni non potrebbe essere solo un momento?

Scusa... guarda Lolapal... anche la sua esperienza l'ha portata a desiderare e amare ancora di più suo marito...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah certo.
> Ma vedi.
> Se mescoli acqua e olio... riesci solo ad ottenere un'emulsione tra due elementi che sono incompatibili.
> E si li guardi quando hai finito di scuotere ... te ne accorgi.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il tributo di Daniele e Ultimo, una causa di separazione e poco altro.
> 
> 
> Sei il numero 1. Ti nomino mio degnissimo erede e appendo la tastiera al chiodo.:umiledue::umile:


Ci abbandoni così?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, il punto è che esiste sempre UN TERZO, reale od immaginario che sia. Che poi sia Giovanni piuttosto che Mario è ininfluente, perchè se non ci fosse, se non ci fosse nessuno, non ci sarebbe passione.


Perchè? Non c'entra il terzo o una terza. Potrebbe essere tutto la causa che scatena il riaccendersi la passione: anche farsi la pipì addosso. O giocare a dottore e paziente. O una vacanza. O il viagra. O il semplice esercizio del potere.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> *Ma dopo 25 anni non potrebbe essere solo un momento?
> *
> Scusa... guarda Lolapal... anche la sua esperienza l'ha portata a desiderare e amare ancora di più suo marito...


Ah, non lo metto certo in dubbio, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci abbandoni così?


Sì, ormai di cazzate ne ho scritte a sufficienza. Spazio alle nuove leve. Pure Andreotti s'è levato dai coglioni. :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'gigantesca bufala.....nn puo'esistere un simil coglione


Madonna Micione, ma c'è gente, uomini e donne, che hanno sopportato storie di tradimenti per anni, per DECENNI. Essù, ma che minchia dici.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Riquoto




:rock:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, *ormai di cazzate ne ho scritte a sufficienza*. Spazio alle nuove leve. Pure Andreotti s'è levato dai coglioni. :rotfl:


Neanche tante a mio parere


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna Micione, ma c'è gente, uomini e donne, che hanno sopportato storie di tradimenti per anni, per DECENNI. Essù, ma che minchia dici.



OHHHHH! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Neanche tante a mio parere


Neanche poche però...!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè? *Non c'entra il terzo o una terza.* Potrebbe essere tutto la causa che scatena il riaccendersi la passione: anche farsi la pipì addosso. O giocare a dottore e paziente. O una vacanza. O il viagra. O il semplice esercizio del potere.


Non nel caso specifico. Qui parliamo di una rinnovata sessualità proprio per una terza persona nel rapporto, mi pare evidente.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Neanche poche però...!:rotfl:


Su President abbiamo idee diverse


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Vi saprò dire nei prossimi giorni.


Prossimi -mesi- temo...


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> a me darebbe fastidio esattamente allo stesso modo se il mio compagno si trastullasse davanti a sms o mail, non vedrei la differenza... nella sua mente sempre un altro c'è ed è a lui che vengono rivolte le fantasie
> 
> 
> ma io so strana faccio la pesa dei sentimenti.



Lo capisco....ma io credo che sia diversa la questione qui... come ho già detto non è LUI, è la situazione .. torniamo agli sms...
cosa c'è di più evanescente di scriversi via sms... ? non sono lunghe telefonate o eterne passeggiate...

il messaggino in se, proprio perchè a 40 anni, è una maniera per esulare dalla situazione normale per entrare in un gioco di seduzione psicologico sottile o volgare che sia... 

ma l'sms non implica nemmeno l'ascolto di una voce.... ci puoi leggere chi vuoi dietro...e lei magari adesso si sente più seduttiva... non ha avuto grandi rapporti prima di suo marito... sta riscoprendo la sua femminilità...

un pò come l'uomo che con la crisi di mezza età cerca conferme...


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> Su President abbiamo idee diverse


A me sta simpaticissimo president,ha uno stile niente male,non è mai banale.:up:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Lo capisco....ma io credo che sia diversa la questione qui... come ho già detto non è LUI, è la situazione .. torniamo agli sms...
> cosa c'è di più evanescente di scriversi via sms... ? non sono lunghe telefonate o eterne passeggiate...
> 
> il messaggino in se, proprio perchè a 40 anni, è una maniera per esulare dalla situazione normale per entrare in un gioco di seduzione psicologico sottile o volgare che sia...
> ...


E poi dicono che quoto e basta 
come faccio a non quotarti?


oscuro ha detto:


> A me sta simpaticissimo president,ha uno stile niente male,non è mai banale.:up:


:up:


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> ciao Farfalla....volevo dire prima che non mi sembra un tradimento in senso "classico",
> se c'era un minimo di accordo, e il resto lo sanno lui e la moglie,
> non è quel comportamento particolarmente riprovevole che da sempre costituisce
> il tema di discussione/scontro di questo forum.
> ...



Ciao Gian... secondo me lui è risentito... ed è anche nel panico in cuor suo... ma sta cercando di razionalizzare... Ci sono persone che sono in grado di controllare i propri sentimenti e le proprie paure meglio degli altri..
Poi magari crollano dopo.. ma nell'immediato hanno il sangue freddo per farlo...


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> No, ma magari è solo la situazione oltretutto aleatoria e non reale che ha riacceso la passione... non la persona in se, l'altro è in secondo piano...
> è l'idea... è il diversivo NON REALE che può averla scrollata.. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi...



Compreso.
In effetti la cosa può avere tante spiegazioni, le stesse che avete elencate voi, e che avevo pensato anch'io.
Ne manca una: il tentativo di bilanciare con il sesso il senso di colpa per quello che sta facendo.
Ma ovviamente finora non so capire quale sia la vera ragione.
Comunque grazie a tutti, anche il solo scriverne su queste pagine mi fa stare meglio.
Ho bisogno di sentirmi meno solo in questa cosa.
Grazie.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi dicono che quoto e basta
> come faccio a non quotarti?
> 
> 
> ...


Hihih è che siamo affini Farfy,....! anche quando mi dai i consigli per la mia storia squinternata!!!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Compreso.
> In effetti la cosa può avere tante spiegazioni, le stesse che avete elencate voi, e che avevo pensato anch'io.
> Ne manca una:* il tentativo di bilanciare con il sesso il senso di colpa per quello che sta facendo.
> *Ma ovviamente finora non so capire quale sia la vera ragione.
> ...


Non credo sia questo il motivo


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Compreso.
> In effetti la cosa può avere tante spiegazioni, le stesse che avete elencate voi, e che avevo pensato anch'io.
> Ne manca una: il tentativo di bilanciare con il sesso il senso di colpa per quello che sta facendo.
> Ma ovviamente finora non so capire quale sia la vera ragione.
> ...


Tranquillo già siete in 3.:up:


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo tu abbia sbagliato forum
> Purtroppo a volte le realtà lontane dal nostro modo di pensare creano dubbi sulla possibilità che esistano
> Porta pazienza un attimo e continua pure a sfogarti.
> Qualcuno che ti ascolta lo trovi
> Magari non solo pacche sulle spalle, ma quelle a volte servono a poco. Qualche critica costruttiva aiuta di più


Quoto totalmente! :up:
Soprattutto la parte della critica costruttiva!


ot: perché pensate sia un fake?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Compreso.
> In effetti la cosa può avere tante spiegazioni, le stesse che avete elencate voi, e che avevo pensato anch'io.
> *Ne manca una: il tentativo di bilanciare con il sesso il senso di colpa per quello che sta facendo*.
> Ma ovviamente finora non so capire quale sia la vera ragione.
> ...


Ma neanche per striscio.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Compreso.
> In effetti la cosa può avere tante spiegazioni, le stesse che avete elencate voi, e che avevo pensato anch'io.
> Ne manca una: *il tentativo di bilanciare con il sesso il senso di colpa per quello che sta facendo*.
> Ma ovviamente finora non so capire quale sia la vera ragione.
> ...



mmmmm non credo.... è alla luce del sole, il senso di colpa si manifesterebbe se tu non sapessi. Lei,  potrebbe nascondersi dietro un'attività sessuale più spiccata per coprire una magagna... All'inizio ripeto poi probabilmente se il tradimento fosse duraturo e conclamato questo nuovo vigore sessuale scemerebbe...
Secondo me è più il comportamento di una donna che si sta riscoprendo tale... Non ti ha voluto tagliare fuori. Non lo vuole fare... Ragiona.. ti manda le mail d'amore...
Una donna innamorata di un altro... o anche infatuata... non fa certe cose..

Qui siamo una manica di squinternati... ma ciò che ci accomuna sono le esperienze più o meno belle con il cuore, i sentimenti e i tradimenti. Non importa se li abbiamo subiti, li abbiamo compiuti o ne siamo stati il terzo attore...

sfogati.. siamo qui.


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

*Danny (sto nick mi sa un po da frocio, comunque)*

fatti passare in mp dal capo, il num di cell. di bender, vedrai che con lui vi capirete.  :rotfl:


che tipi, menomale che ci siete voi a portate allegria al forum. altrimenti che palle.


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Qui siamo una manica di squinternati... ma ciò che ci accomuna sono le esperienze più o meno belle con il cuore, i sentimenti e i tradimenti. Non importa se li abbiamo subiti, li abbiamo compiuti o ne siamo stati il terzo attore...
> 
> sfogati.. siamo qui.


ma parla per te!


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma parla per te!


Ok.. te sei tutto finito???

e allora che ci fai quaaaaaa???? 


:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Vero. E' la paura che mi fa agire così.
> In effetti si sta male da morire.
> *Non riesco a capirla, non la conosco più.*


No, danny, è sempre la stessa... anche se è sicuramente cambiata!
Contraddittorio? Sì, forse... se la tua sensazione è questa, allora, cerca di conoscerla di nuovo.
Mio marito sta cercando di fare questo, di conoscermi di nuovo, perché io sono diversa, anche se sono sempre la stessa...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Lo capisco....ma io credo che sia diversa la questione qui... come ho già detto non è LUI, è la situazione .. torniamo agli sms...
> cosa c'è di più evanescente di scriversi via sms... ? non sono lunghe telefonate o eterne passeggiate...
> 
> il messaggino in se, proprio perchè a 40 anni, è una maniera per esulare dalla situazione normale per entrare in un gioco di seduzione psicologico sottile o volgare che sia...
> ...


Non e'proprio cosi',fidati perche'parlo con cognizione di causa,noi stiamo anche tanti giorni senza telefonare.ma sms sempre...e sono tutt'altro che evanescenti.E come se ci vedessimo...


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'proprio cosi',fidati perche'parlo con cognizione di causa,noi stiamo anche tanti giorni senza telefonare.ma sms sempre...e sono tutt'altro che evanescenti.E come se ci vedessimo...



Si ma miciotto... voi siete AMANTI VERI E PROPRI.... il rapporto secondo è diverso...


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, danny, è sempre la stessa... anche se è sicuramente cambiata!
> Contraddittorio? Sì, forse... se la tua sensazione è questa, allora, cerca di conoscerla di nuovo.
> Mio marito sta cercando di fare questo, di conoscermi di nuovo, perché io sono diversa, anche se sono sempre la stessa...



Ohh!!! qui ci volevi te!! Bene...


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ohh!!! qui ci volevi te!! Bene...


Ciao utente deliziosa!

:inlove:


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao utente deliziosa!
> 
> :inlove:


Ciao Lol, mi sono permessa di "portarti ad esempio" , con le dovute cautele ovviamente....


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ok.. te sei tutto finito??? che significa?
> 
> e allora che ci fai quaaaaaa???? rompo le palle, che non lo sai?


:sonar:


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> :sonar:


Hihihiii 
tutto finito? ti sembri una persona definibile canonicamente NORMALE? 

in effetti ti viene benisssimo rompere le palle :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *In effetti le donne mi sono cadute tanto.... la stima è andata per loro, un sogno soltanto.*:mrgreen:


:incazzato: potrei dir lo stesso per gli uomini... solo che poi distinguo che ci sono maschi e uomini, femmine e donne...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, danny, è sempre la stessa... anche se è sicuramente cambiata!
> Contraddittorio? Sì, forse... se la tua sensazione è questa, allora, cerca di conoscerla di nuovo.
> *Mio marito sta cercando di fare questo, di conoscermi di nuovo, perché io sono diversa, anche se sono sempre la stessa...
> *


Per la verità mi sembrano situazioni piuttosto differenti.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :incazzato: potrei dir lo stesso per gli uomini... solo che poi distinguo che ci sono maschi e uomini, femmine e donne...


quotisssimo!


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Hihihiii
> tutto finito? ti sembri una persona definibile canonicamente NORMALE?
> 
> in effetti ti viene benisssimo rompere le palle :rotfl::rotfl:


Apro un DDD apposito, non mi va di sporcare cotanta bellezza.

vieni di là su libero.


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ma l'sms non implica nemmeno l'ascolto di una voce.... ci puoi leggere chi vuoi dietro...


Interessantissima questa lettura. Molto interessante. Non ci avevo mai pensato.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah certo.
> Ma vedi.
> Se mescoli acqua e olio... riesci solo ad ottenere un'emulsione tra due elementi che sono incompatibili.
> E si li guardi quando hai finito di scuotere ... te ne accorgi.
> ...



Sì capito le ragioni.
la verità è che non ci sto capendo niente neanch'io, la situazione è talmente assurda anche per me da non sapere cosa fare. Sono qui perché se mi tengo tutto dentro impazzisco.
Compreso?
Alcune cose ti sembrano strane, ma solo perché non ci conosci.
La questione della foto che ha tanto fatto discutere, e forse è un particolare che potevo omettere, visto che ha fatto pensare a un fake, ognuno può leggerci quello che vuole.
Noi da 20 anni andiamo su spiagge nudiste francesi. Quindi di foto anche belle di nudo ne abbiamo.
Non siamo trasgressivi per niente, non fatevi strane idee. Si prende il sole e basta, stop. Ci piace così.
Cozza col profilo di tutto il resto? Perché?
Le spiagge naturiste dove andiamo sono frequentate da famiglie, tedesche soprattutto, come noi. Forse in Italia la cosa la si vede diversamente, in Europa generalmente il nudo su tante spiagge non è un problema.
Perché gli ha mandato la foto? Perché il marpione quando ha saputo che era nudista ha insistito per avere una foto delle vacanze. E lei in tutto questo gioco in cui cerca soprattutto, spero, gratificazioni personali, lo ha fatto.
Forse voleva solo sentirsi fare qualche complimento, o desiderata.
Come tutte le donne, o quasi.
Giustifico la cosa?
No, ha fatto una cazzata e glielo ho detto.
In Italia una cosa del genere viene letta solo in un modo.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Prossimi -mesi- temo...



Spero di no, al limite vi aggiorno.


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*No*



danny ha detto:


> Sì capito le ragioni.
> la verità è che non ci sto capendo niente neanch'io, la situazione è talmente assurda anche per me da non sapere cosa fare. Sono qui perché se mi tengo tutto dentro impazzisco.
> Compreso?
> Alcune cose ti sembrano strane, ma solo perché non ci conosci.
> ...


Ma io su quelle che sono le vostre attitudini non ho nulla da dire e non mi permetto di dire nulla.Per me potreste essere scambisti,quello che volete.Trovo assurdo il tuo comportamento,punto!


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Così ho richiesto che la sincerità fosse il valore da ricostruire tra noi.
> Voleva una storia per ristabilire la sua autostima?
> Questo la rendeva più serena?
> Bene, poteva viverla ma non doveva escludermi.
> ...


Hai preso atto che il tuo primo matrimonio con tua moglie è finito,perchè la donna che hai conosciuto fino a ieri non esiste più.

adesso stai provando a costruire un secondo matrimonio,con una donna che è rimasta la stessa (forse) nella profondità del sentimento,ma è che completamente diversa nella sua essenza,nella sua femminilità.

hai deciso che la monogamia non è il valore più importante della vostra unione,ma vuoi essere edotto delle avventure di tua moglie (perchè fattene una ragione,saranno ben più di una) sia per capire se si sta allontanando col cuore e la mente o solo col corpo.   Sia perchè...."giustamente"...avendo ancora rapporti con lei,vuoi sapere se lei ti sta tutelando,dal punto di vista sanitario.

Stai salendo la scala molto velocemente.    sei assolutamente certo di non soffrire di vertigini?


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Lo capisco....ma io credo che sia diversa la questione qui... come ho già detto non è LUI, è la situazione .. torniamo agli sms...
> cosa c'è di più evanescente di scriversi via sms... ? non sono lunghe telefonate o eterne passeggiate...
> 
> il messaggino in se, proprio perchè a 40 anni, è una maniera per esulare dalla situazione normale per entrare in un gioco di seduzione psicologico sottile o volgare che sia...
> ...




Mi stai convincendo.


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> quotisssimo!


:inlove: bellissima, come va?


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì capito le ragioni.
> la verità è che non ci sto capendo niente neanch'io, la situazione è talmente assurda anche per me da non sapere cosa fare. Sono qui perché se mi tengo tutto dentro impazzisco.
> Compreso?
> Alcune cose ti sembrano strane, ma solo perché non ci conosci.
> ...


parla per la tua... senza offesa... ma qui oggi, forse, troppe generalizzazioni... io voglio sentirmi desiderata dal mio compagno... non certo da altri...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mi stai convincendo.


Male. Con questo tizio tua moglie ci ha scambiato tipo ottocento messaggi in un mese. Oltre che foto nuda, si sono anche visti e c'è scappato pure un bacio. Tipo. E la cosa, amico mio, va avanti. Quindi non è tutta questa nebbia fumosa di seduzione che dice Calippa, quella dove potrebbe esserci chiunque (o anche nessuno) dietro gli sms. Non so se è chiaro.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Secondo me è più il comportamento di una donna che si sta riscoprendo tale... Non ti ha voluto tagliare fuori. Non lo vuole fare... Ragiona.. ti manda le mail d'amore...
> Una donna innamorata di un altro... o anche infatuata... non fa certe cose..
> 
> Qui siamo una manica di squinternati... ma ciò che ci accomuna sono le esperienze più o meno belle con il cuore, i sentimenti e i tradimenti. Non importa se li abbiamo subiti, li abbiamo compiuti o ne siamo stati il terzo attore...
> ...


Grazie! Queste parole le condivido.


----------



## Eliade (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah certo.
> Ma vedi.
> Se mescoli acqua e olio... riesci solo ad ottenere un'emulsione tra due elementi che sono incompatibili.
> E si li guardi quando hai finito di scuotere ... te ne accorgi.
> ...


posso solo dire:







e aggiungere:


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Male. Con questo tizio tua moglie ci ha scambiato tipo ottocento messaggi in un mese. Oltre che foto nuda, si sono anche visti e c'è scappato pure un bacio. Tipo. E la cosa, amico mio, va avanti. Quindi non è tutta questa nebbia fumosa di seduzione che dice Calippa, quella dove potrebbe esserci chiunque (o anche nessuno) dietro gli sms. Non so se è chiaro.


Danny cerca condivisione non confronto.Si lascia convincere da quello che gli fa comodo credere...!


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Male. Con questo tizio tua moglie ci ha scambiato tipo ottocento messaggi in un mese. Oltre che foto nuda, si sono anche visti e c'è scappato pure un bacio. Tipo. E la cosa, amico mio, va avanti. Quindi non è tutta questa nebbia fumosa di seduzione che dice Calippa, quella dove potrebbe esserci chiunque (o anche nessuno) dietro gli sms. Non so se è chiaro.


Chiaro. Mi è tornata l'ansia.
Forse sto cercando di nascondermi la verità.
L'ho detto, sono sconvolto.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny cerca condivisione non confronto.Si lascia convincere da quello che gli fa comodo credere...!


Ma per quanto mi riguarda può pure condividere, mica no. Capirai qui c'è posto per tutti. L'importante, per come la vedo io, è avere le idee chiare.


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Lol, mi sono permessa di "portarti ad esempio" , con le dovute cautele ovviamente....


Beh, io sono sempre dell'idea che ognuno è diverso e reagisce in maniera diversa, proprio per questo le esperienze degli altri possono essere utili...


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*E vabbè*



danny ha detto:


> Chiaro. Mi è tornata l'ansia.
> Forse sto cercando di nascondermi la verità.
> L'ho detto, sono sconvolto.


E vabbè ma tu sei quello moderno no?quello che va fuori gli schemi no?Adesso perchè l'ansia?magari non sarà stato solo un bacio e vabbè succede,l'importante è la famiglia unita....!No?


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sei un grande. Chapeau. Finalmente uno coi coglioni di ferro che non ha paura di essere uomo e mette le cose importanti (famiglia, rapporti pluriennali, affetto, amore, figli, ecc.) davanti ai giochi (avventure, flirt, sms, trombate, innamoramenti adolescenziali, ecc.).
> 
> Faccio 2 considerazioni: la perdita dei genitori credo sia uno stress enorme. Non sei più figlio, con tutte le implicazioni che ciò comporta nella testa di una persona. Se tua moglie si è comportata in modo "non conforme" a quello che avevi immaginato, non biasimarla e continua a starle vicino.
> 
> La sua scappatella è nata per giocare ed è probabile che il gioco abbia vita relativamente breve: possibile che, come speri, finirà per noia o per esaurimento della componente trasgressiva e della "novità". Il problema a quel punto sarà semplice: sarai capace di non spronarla a trovare un altro flirt?


non credo.   se come intuisco tanno ricostruendo il loro rapporto escludendo dalle fondamenta la monogamia,il problema non avrà più senso d'essere posto


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

Non ti voglio criticare, e anzi sono felice che hai trovato la tua dimensione... se vuoi sfogarti è giusto che tu lo faccia... purtroppo qui incontri gente che ha diversi vissuti, fosse per me, ti direi che viste certe cose dei miei che oggi mi fanno dubitare sull'amore, forse avrei preferito un divorzio da parte loro... quindi è un passo davvero labile, dipende da come si vive e soprattutto a 5 anni si è molto perspicaci, non far trasparire  nulla a vostra figlia... anche se sarà difficile! Io spero per te che tua moglie si ravveda, però sinceramente non penso che riuscirei ad accettare la storia parallela... ma se pensi che vuoi percorrere questa strada fai bene... quali sono le tue speranze?

E una cosa che proprio non capisco... cosa c'entra con tutto questo il fatto che siete dei nudisti??  cosa  c'entra per noi capire, a cosa porta? scusa forse limite mio...


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per la verità mi sembrano situazioni piuttosto differenti.


Certo che sono differenti! Come le persone che le vivono!
Ma se lui sente di non riconoscere più la donna che ha accanto, la cosa migliore da fare, secondo il mio modestissimo parere, è provare a conoscerla di nuovo, se vuole stare con lei... potrebbe anche scoprire che non gli va più...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Chiaro. Mi è tornata l'ansia.
> Forse sto cercando di nascondermi la verità.
> L'ho detto, sono sconvolto.


La verità è che tua moglie s'è presa una cotta per un'altra persona. Che ci sta pure, voglio dire: state insieme dai tempi del Liceo, e siete oltre la quarantina. Praticamente non ha (avete) avuto altre esperienze.


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non ti voglio criticare, e anzi sono felice che hai trovato la tua dimensione... se vuoi sfogarti è giusto che tu lo faccia... purtroppo qui incontri gente che ha diversi vissuti, fosse per me, ti direi che viste certe cose dei miei che oggi mi fanno dubitare sull'amore, forse avrei preferito un divorzio da parte loro... quindi è un passo davvero labile, dipende da come si vive e soprattutto a 5 anni si è molto perspicaci, non far trasparire  nulla a vostra figlia... anche se sarà difficile! Io spero per te che tua moglie si ravveda, però sinceramente non penso che riuscirei ad accettare la storia parallela... ma se pensi che vuoi percorrere questa strada fai bene... quali sono le tue speranze?
> 
> E una cosa che proprio non capisco... cosa c'entra con tutto questo il fatto che siete dei nudisti??  cosa  c'entra per noi capire, a cosa porta? scusa forse limite mio...


Come che c'entra?la moglie è abituata a stare senza mutande,quindi non è voglia di altro pisello.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per la verità mi sembrano situazioni piuttosto differenti.


alla faccia del caciocavallo, se lo sono!


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non ti voglio criticare, e anzi sono felice che hai trovato la tua dimensione... se vuoi sfogarti è giusto che tu lo faccia... purtroppo qui incontri gente che ha diversi vissuti, fosse per me, ti direi che viste certe cose dei miei che oggi mi fanno dubitare sull'amore, forse avrei preferito un divorzio da parte loro... quindi è un passo davvero labile, dipende da come si vive e soprattutto a 5 anni si è molto perspicaci, non far trasparire nulla a vostra figlia... anche se sarà difficile! Io spero per te che tua moglie si ravveda, però sinceramente non penso che riuscirei ad accettare la storia parallela... ma se pensi che vuoi percorrere questa strada fai bene... quali sono le tue speranze?
> 
> *E una cosa che proprio non capisco... cosa c'entra con tutto questo il fatto che siete dei nudisti??  cosa c'entra per noi capire, a cosa porta? scusa forse limite mio..*.


in realta rende l idea su un sacco di cose....
tu permetteresti a 3/4 di mondo nudo di vedere il tuo ragazzo nudo?
io si....che me ne frega.....il menu lo puoi guardare se stai a dieta.... einfatti io la penso in un certo modo sul tradimento...
il mio compagno non mi mettere nemmeno il costume brasileiro.....e difatti ha le idee opposte alle mie...

potrebbe essere uno spunto ultile...


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non ti voglio criticare, e anzi sono felice che hai trovato la tua dimensione... se vuoi sfogarti è giusto che tu lo faccia... purtroppo qui incontri gente che ha diversi vissuti, fosse per me, ti direi che viste certe cose dei miei che oggi mi fanno dubitare sull'amore, forse avrei preferito un divorzio da parte loro... quindi è un passo davvero labile, dipende da come si vive e soprattutto a 5 anni si è molto perspicaci, non far trasparire  nulla a vostra figlia... anche se sarà difficile! Io spero per te che tua moglie si ravveda, però sinceramente non penso che riuscirei ad accettare la storia parallela... ma se pensi che vuoi percorrere questa strada fai bene... quali sono le tue speranze?
> 
> E una cosa che proprio non capisco... cosa c'entra con tutto questo il fatto che siete dei nudisti??  cosa  c'entra per noi capire, a cosa porta? scusa forse limite mio...


perchè nell'immaginario collettivo il nudista è un porco/una ninfomane che si scoperebbe pure le caprette di Heidi.

  prova a spiegare al popolo bue i concetti di ricongiungimento alla Natura e di serenità data dalla bellezza del corpo nudo della Donna è come se mi provassero a spiegare la geometria differenziale.

o come se io provassi a spiegare le mie posizioni sul diritto penale.    

resterebbe un dialogo tra sordi


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come che c'entra?la moglie è abituata a stare senza mutande,quindi non è voglia di altro pisello.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:ridere: inutile sempre più perspicace di me quando si tratta di... :carneval:


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *alla faccia del caciocavallo*, se lo sono!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sbri, mi fai spaccare!!!

:bacio:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più che altro se non si ha la volontà di sembrare una cosa che è tutt'altro da una maestra di seduzione.
> La seduzione non si opera mostrando il c... ehm, non avviene con messaggi così smaccatamente espliciti.


Vero infatti stanotte vedevo una pubblicità di mutande speciali...
Avessi visto che forma perfetta ai glutei...
Ma poi come una si cala le mutande crolla anche il palco eh?

Al che l'uomo si dice...eh ma allora ditelo eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> in realta rende l idea su un sacco di cose....
> tu permetteresti a 3/4 di mondo nudo di vedere il tuo ragazzo nudo?
> io si....che me ne frega.....il menu lo puoi guardare se stai a dieta.... einfatti io la penso in un certo modo sul tradimento...
> il mio compagno non mi mettere nemmeno il costume brasileiro.....e difatti ha le idee opposte alle mie...
> ...


io si glielo permetterei... ho avuto anche uno stripper una volta... io non sono gelosa di lui... io sono gelosa solo quando le attenzioni di lui non sono per me... cioè gli permetterei di far lo stripper solo se lui non guarda le altre...  ho avuto anche una storia con un cantante tedesco, e gli lanciavano le mutandine sul palco da quanto lo volevano sc.... eppure mai stata gelosa... il mio compagno invece, eccome se è geloso...


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Tu Oscuro non hai capito nulla o forse, anzi sicuramente, non mi sono spiegato io.
A me non piace che mia moglie abbia questa tresca
Non mi piace.
E' una cosa che mi ha distrutto.
OK?
Perché ho voluto portarla alla luce del sole, perché ho preteso fosse così?
Per capire che cosa rappresenta per lei questa cosa.
Una cazzata per sentirsi donna a 40 anni? Un brivido alle porte della menopausa? 
Un gioco?
Se le cose stanno così, il matrimonio non si mette in discussione. Si cerca insieme di capire cosa non andava prima, e non nascondo di avere fatto anch'io tanti errori. Si riporta tutto alla sincerità che c'era tra noi prima, e ovviamente all'esclusività. Cercando ovviamente di riattivare la mia fiducia verso lei, che al momento è 0.
OK?
Se è invece una storia più importante, beh, almeno evito così di scoprirmi ugualmente cornuto tra due anni con lei con le valigie e mia figlia sulla porta.
O molto probabilmente, con le mie valigie.
Compreso?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Certo che sono differenti! Come le persone che le vivono!
> Ma se lui sente di non riconoscere più la donna che ha accanto, la cosa migliore da fare, secondo il mio modestissimo parere, è provare a conoscerla di nuovo, se vuole stare con lei... potrebbe anche scoprire che non gli va più...


Ma non è che ci sia molto da scoprire se improvvisamente a tua moglie che conosci da più di vent'anni viene sta inusitata foga di scoparti a nastro e, guardacaso, nello stesso periodo ha preso una sbandata per un altro. Quello che dovrebbe tentare di capire non è tanto se la moglie è cambiata o meno, e se la situazione, così com'è,  può andargli bene o no.


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè nell'immaginario collettivo il nudista è un porco/una ninfomane che si scoperebbe pure le caprette di Heidi.
> 
> prova a spiegare al popolo bue i concetti di ricongiungimento alla Natura e di serenità data d*alla bellezza del corpo nudo della Donna* è come se mi provassero a spiegare la geometria differenziale.
> 
> ...


E DELL'UOMO!!! non dimentichiamoci che i bronzi di riace rappresentano la bellezza fisica maschile, non della donna un perchè ci sarà...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Quest'anno abbiamo visto tante coppie di nostri amici finire.
> Tutti nella stessa maniera.
> Incomprensioni, l'altro che opprime, la necessità degli spazi, la mancanza di brividi -  facile confondere l'innamoramento con l'amore - il tradimento.
> Tutte finite allo stesso modo perché in tutti si sono applicati i soliti comportamenti, le solite deduzioni.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Grande il trucco è trovare sempre nuove strategie
Ci vuole fantasia
altrimenti si finisce con l'aut aut
e può finir male...

Se non fai come dico io ti mollo...
Ok..allora mollami.

E ci resti lì come un baccalà.


----------



## gas (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> *Tu Oscuro non hai capito nulla *o forse, anzi sicuramente, non mi sono spiegato io.
> A me non piace che mia moglie abbia questa tresca
> Non mi piace.
> E' una cosa che mi ha distrutto.
> ...


davvero? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Tu Oscuro non hai capito nulla o forse, anzi sicuramente, non mi sono spiegato io.
> A me non piace che mia moglie abbia questa tresca
> Non mi piace.
> E' una cosa che mi ha distrutto.
> ...


Io ho compreso benissimo.La questione che tu fatichi a comprendere è che la tua signore non si è posta il problema.Compreso?Comunque stiano le cose dovresti mettere in discussione tutto,ma hai una paura fottuta....!


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che ci sia molto da scoprire se improvvisamente a tua moglie che conosci da più di vent'anni viene sta inusitata foga di scoparti a nastro e, guardacaso, nello stesso periodo ha preso una sbandata per un altro. Quello che dovrebbe tentare di capire non è tanto se la moglie è cambiata o meno, e se la situazione, così com'è,  può andargli bene o no.


Questo lo sa solo danny...
Io volevo semplicemente dire che se lui non la riconosce, la deve ri-conoscere e vedere se gli sta ancora bene...
Più o meno quello che dici anche tu... mi pare...

:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Intanto questa storia e'falsa,e lo sai benissimo pure tu,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Poi mia moglie non e'una troia...
> Infine cosa farei??semplice....me ne vado di casa...ovvio no???


Tu senza di lei 
in due mesi ti troviamo a fare il barbone alla dozza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> davvero? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Gas,quando gli sbatti in faccia verità scomode,non capisci un cazzo,quando gli dici,si bravo sei un grande,si convince strano?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì capito le ragioni.
> la verità è che non ci sto capendo niente neanch'io, la situazione è talmente assurda anche per me da non sapere cosa fare. Sono qui perché se mi tengo tutto dentro impazzisco.
> Compreso?
> Alcune cose ti sembrano strane, ma solo perché non ci conosci.
> ...


ma guarda... di foto ogni tanto immagino ne farete anche vestiti, magari sai... come prima si manda un primo piano. Se mandi una foto nuda a uno col quale stai flirtando via chat o sms salti l'antipasto, le portate principali e vai dritto al dessert. Non è che vuoi far sognare, vuoi dare materiale per autoerotismo.  Non solo per noi provincialotti italiani, le cose funzionano più o meno così dappertutto.
Ma a parte quello... nel caso non ha mica fatto del male a nessuno... oltre a te.
Quello che mi perplime oltremodo in effetti è questo: leggendoti si evince che tu hai messo in dubbio il tuo matrimonio non alla scoperta del flirt(e mi sarebbe parso esagerato), non alla sua dichiarazione di voler continuare la storia e se vanno avanti così secondo la sera della cena... non fanno solo conversazione. Tu ti sei incazzato quando lei ti ha impedito di leggere gli sms.
Voglio dire... che vuoi fare, spiarli dal buco della serratura? Farti raccontare i particolari dei rapporti sessuali? E' questo il rispetto che cerchi?


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E DELL'UOMO!!! non dimentichiamoci che i bronzi di riace rappresentano la bellezza fisica maschile, non della donna un perchè ci sarà...


ma...quando i bronzi di riace erano definiti simbolo maschile per eccelleza, la donna era indentificata nella venere di milo...non so se ce l hai presente.....ecco....

dipende che intendi per bellezza...
io una volta mi sono infatuata di brutto di un ragazza un po obeso..non tanto....e lui mi ha rifiutata!!!!!!!!
ho sofferto un casino......
la bellezza e la sensualita sono cose soggettive....


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E DELL'UOMO!!! non dimentichiamoci che i bronzi di riace rappresentano la bellezza fisica maschile, non della donna un perchè ci sarà...


gli uomini puzzano  come fa ad essere bella una cosa che puzza?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono un fake, non sono un coglione.
> Sono una persona che ama un'altra persona.
> Esistono ancora anche se a molti maschi il testosterone impedisce di ammetterlo e impone
> giudizi inutili.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Grandioso
Tieni duro
Non sono disposti ad aprire gli occhi
su come vanno effettivamete le cose a sto mondo

Hanno bisogno di credere
che sia sempre e solo come dicono loro

Il diverso spaventa...
Tieni duro...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sono figlio di un divorzio.
> E non posso che parlarne male.
> E' una sconfitta che brucia tutta la vita.
> Specie se sei un bambino.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu senza di lei
> in due mesi ti troviamo a fare il barbone alla dozza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non lo permetterei mai:incazzato::incazzato: lo adotto io:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè?
> e' un uomo che cerca un confronto su un tradimento. ha semplicemente fatto una scelta diversa da quasi tutti qui dentro.
> Credo ci si possa confrontare anche con chi non affronta le cose come piacerebbe a noi.
> :smile:


Lo credi possibile?
Visto il branco?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas,quando gli sbatti in faccia verità scomode,non capisci un cazzo,quando gli dici,si bravo sei un grande,si convince strano?:rotfl::rotfl:


già...
però già il suo titolo la dice alla grande, non trovi?


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli uomini puzzano  come fa ad essere bella una cosa che puzza?



:rotfl::rotfl:
ma anche le donne puzzano perpli...che dici??


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te manca il testosterone,la dignità,l'amor proprio,e purtroppo sei pure coglione!L'illusione è solo la tua che credi ancora in un matrimonio,quando non è proprio più il caso...!Vai a parlare da tuo padre vai....!


Sei sempre troppo offensivo con i nuovi.
Ed è un gioco che diverte solo te.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Infatti qui non ho capito.. ma non era un forum sui tradimenti questo??


Vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questo lo sa solo danny...
> Io volevo semplicemente dire che se lui non la riconosce, la deve ri-conoscere e vedere se gli sta ancora bene...
> Più o meno quello che dici anche tu... mi pare...
> 
> :smile:


Quello che dico io è un po' diverso. Se tu prendi una sbandata per qualcuno non è che diventi improvvisamente un'altra persona o ti accorgi di essere cambiata chissà a quali livelli. Sei sempre la stessa, solo che ad un certo punto, la consuetudine, l'ormone, quello che vuoi, ti porta a cambiare uccello nel mirino. Non è che ti scopri diversa, sei sempre tu. Mica siamo pc programmati per una ed una sola persona la mondo. I sentimenti cambiano, le situazioni pure.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Difatti ho sbagliato forum.
> Credo.
> Avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e comprensione e ho creduto fosse un forum dei traditi.
> Se c'è un traditore c'è sempre un tradito, e la cosa si ripete cambiando solo i ruoli, ma forse sono
> ...


No!
Non sta badarghe e premia chi ti ha dato retta seriamente.
Per favore.
SOno io in persona che te lo chiedo.


----------



## gas (5 Novembre 2013)

Voglio dire... che vuoi fare, spiarli dal buco della serratura? Farti raccontare i particolari dei rapporti sessuali? E' questo il rispetto che cerchi?[/QUOTE]
mi hai preceduto


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma...quando i bronzi di riace erano definiti simbolo maschile per eccelleza, la donna era indentificata nella venere di milo...non so se ce l hai presente.....ecco....
> 
> dipende che intendi per bellezza...
> io una volta mi sono infatuata di brutto di un ragazza un po obeso..non tanto....e lui mi ha rifiutata!!!!!!!!
> ...


mi riferivo solo alla bellezza oggettiva... perplesso ribadisce da tanto che il corpo femminile è bello e quello maschile no... sono belli entrambi...ma preferisco alla lunga in quanto etero la bellezza di quello maschile...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe il divorzio un bambino non può viverlo bene visto che i genitori si separano, ma c'è altro che s'impara e ci sono genitori che sono responsabili e spiegano ai bambini e stanno accanto ai bambini e vivono per i bambini anche se separati.
> 
> Poi ci stanno le testazze di minchia e queste stanno un po dappertutto, in questo caso il bambino soffre più del dovuto e la colpa è del genitore.
> 
> E comunque non brucia per tutta la vita. brucia giusto il periodo che serve a diventare maturi, e devo dire che leggendo qua dentro ho letto di persone che per la maggior parte hanno dei figli da crescere nel miglior modo possibile assieme oppure da divorziati.


Basta.
I figli non accettano un divorzio.
LO SUBISCONO.

E a loro tocca farsene una ragione.

Un bambino non è un coglione
Se la medicina è amara
puoi cercare in tutti i modi di dirgli che è dolce.

Non ti crederà mai, e in cuor suo, si dirà ma perchè mi raccontano ste balle eh?


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No!
> Non sta badarghe e premia chi ti ha dato retta seriamente.
> Per favore.
> *SOno io in persona che te lo chiedo*.


baciamo la mano


----------



## gas (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mi riferivo solo alla bellezza oggettiva... perplesso ribadisce da tanto che il corpo femminile è bello e quello maschile no... sono belli entrambi...ma preferisco alla lunga in quanto etero la bellezza di quello maschile...


se mi permetti devo dare ragione a Perplesso
perchè c'è una bella differenza tra un corpo maschile e uno femminile
un corpo femminile è molto più raffinato, dolce, sinuoso


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Noi hai sbagliato forum. Quello a cui la moglie salta addosso sei tu. Si rassegneranno a questa triste (per loro) verità.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma per quanto mi riguarda può pure condividere, mica no. Capirai qui c'è posto per tutti. L'importante, per come la vedo io, è avere le idee chiare.



E io non le ho.
Non ci sto capendo niente.
Da venerdì che l'ho scoperto.
E' un masso, non una tegola che mi è caduta in testa.
Siamo insieme da quando eravamo al liceo, pochissime esperienze al di fuori prima... 
E che cazzo! Mi è crollata una montagna addosso. Molti vostri consigli sono stati preziosi.
Ho una confusione assurda in testa. E sono disperato. Si capisce?


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli uomini puzzano  come fa ad essere bella una cosa che puzza?


ecco e qui casca l'asino... :rotfl:

hai ragione, gli uomini puzzano, puzzano di virilità, di testosterone, di potenza... di quelle spalle larghe che ti proteggono... di quel bacino bellissimo al quale ti avvicinano, di quei glutei scolpiti, che puoi sentire, di quelle gambe scattanti... e slanciate ma che trasmettono forza... l'uomo è quel mistero, ha quello sguardo che paralizza, quelle labbra che baceresti, che ti attraversano il corpo... quelle mani forti, ti prendono... l'uomo ah il mio uomo... :inlove: puzza, si trasuda il nostro amore, ed è bellissimo.....

perplesso inutile che mi tocchi i maschi... se così la pensassero anche le donne ci sarebbe un mucchio di lesbiche e tu rimarresti fuori dai giochi... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:almeno che diventi un trans... :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il problema sta nel come si affrontano le situazioni. Hai notato il conte che mi riprendeva no? lui ha una coppia aperta, lo hanno deciso assieme e ci stanno bene.
> 
> Se la tua storia fosse vera cosa di cui dubito, un minimo di palle, dico, un minimo usciamole..! ma stai a scherzare che per salvare un rapporto si fa quello che tu scrivi?
> Ma tua moglie che pensa di te ? ( non rispondermi perchè nel contesto di ciò che scrivi gli sta bene eccome)
> Tu cosa pensi di un uomo che lascia libera la moglie di tradire? racconterai questo ai tuoi figli? dirai che le corna prima chieste al partner fanno parte di una situazione che s'insegna come luogo comune in un rapporto di coppia? eddai smetila.


Non lo abbiamo nè deciso nè scelto
ci siamo arresi all'evidenza dei fatti no?

A me non va di pigliarla per il culo
Perchè la amo?

No...perchè non voglio seccature da moglie mogliosa che mi fa a fettine l'oselin della comare...


----------



## gas (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E io non le ho.
> Non ci sto capendo niente.
> Da venerdì che l'ho scoperto.
> E' un masso, non una tegola che mi è caduta in testa.
> ...


è una storia molto strana la tua e per certi versi direi assurda


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma cacchio! un pò di elasticità mentale!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ma come si fa in 3 post ad inquadrare una persona, il suo sentire, giudicare addirittura il suo modo di agire!!!
> ma che palle! basta con questa aggressività. e non è perchè qualcuno reagisce in maniera diversa dagli schemi pre costituiti deve essere un fake.
> ...


Sono anni che invoco ciò...
Ma niente eh?
Ma confido in voi.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E io non le ho.
> Non ci sto capendo niente.
> Da venerdì che l'ho scoperto.
> E' un masso, non una tegola che mi è caduta in testa.
> ...



Ciao danny

e certo, che si capisce ... figuriamoci!
sarebbe strano, se non fosse così ... 

la confusione è normalissima ... 
troppe domande in una volta ... 

abbi pazienza con te stesso ... 

sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se mi permetti devo dare ragione a Perplesso
> perchè c'è una bella differenza tra un corpo maschile e uno femminile
> un corpo femminile è molto più raffinato, dolce, sinuoso


ovvio che tu la pensi così... sei etero come me... però appunto essendo etero io la penso così degli uomini... 
un corpo maschile trasmette tutt'altro, ma di una bellezza unica...


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo abbiamo nè deciso nè scelto
> ci siamo arresi all'evidenza dei fatti no?
> 
> A me non va di pigliarla per il culo
> ...


e l oselin della comare,
s'e' poggiato sulla mona....
l'oselin che non perdona....
e che sia la volta buona...
propio li...
volea volare...
l oselin della comare


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei sempre troppo offensivo con i nuovi.
> Ed è un gioco che diverte solo te.


Mi sono scocciato di essere offensivo con te...!


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non ti voglio criticare, e anzi sono felice che hai trovato la tua dimensione... se vuoi sfogarti è giusto che tu lo faccia... purtroppo qui incontri gente che ha diversi vissuti, fosse per me, ti direi che viste certe cose dei miei che oggi mi fanno dubitare sull'amore, forse avrei preferito un divorzio da parte loro... quindi è un passo davvero labile, dipende da come si vive e soprattutto a 5 anni si è molto perspicaci, non far trasparire  nulla a vostra figlia... anche se sarà difficile! Io spero per te che tua moglie si ravveda, però sinceramente non penso che riuscirei ad accettare la storia parallela... ma se pensi che vuoi percorrere questa strada fai bene... quali sono le tue speranze?
> 
> E una cosa che proprio non capisco... cosa c'entra con tutto questo il fatto che siete dei nudisti??  cosa  c'entra per noi capire, a cosa porta? scusa forse limite mio...



Non c'entra nulla, era solo per spiegare la storia della foto, mannaggia a me a quando l'ho scritta, che non si è capito niente di quello che volevo dire. Colpa mia.


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello che dico io è un po' diverso. Se tu prendi una sbandata per qualcuno non è che diventi improvvisamente un'altra persona o ti accorgi di essere cambiata chissà a quali livelli. Sei sempre la stessa, solo che ad un certo punto, la consuetudine, l'ormone, quello che vuoi, ti porta a cambiare uccello nel mirino. Non è che ti scopri diversa, sei sempre tu. Mica siamo pc programmati per una ed una sola persona la mondo. I sentimenti cambiano, le situazioni pure.


Vedi, io non so niente della moglie di danny...
Posso parlare per me, il mio cambiamento non è iniziato dal bagnino, ma era iniziato prima, molto prima...


----------



## gas (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ovvio che tu la pensi così... sei etero come me... però appunto essendo etero io la penso così degli uomini...
> un corpo maschile trasmette tutt'altro, ma di una bellezza unica...


se lo dici tu....


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla, era solo per spiegare la storia della foto, mannaggia a me a quando l'ho scritta, che non si è capito niente di quello che volevo dire. Colpa mia.


Ciao danny

no, non è colpa tua. lo hai già spiegato ... 
e non sempre si legge tutto il thread, anche questo è normale ... 
e bisogna o ripetere o dire, che è già stato spiegato ... 
non farti dei problemi, che non ci sono ... 

sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla, era solo per spiegare la storia della foto, mannaggia a me a quando l'ho scritta, che non si è capito niente di quello che volevo dire. Colpa mia.


eh forse hai sbagliato proprio, si capiva anche senza... qui purtroppo a chi arriva, leggiamo i particolari importanti, quindi subito si presuppone che questa cosa della foto era collegata...ma non c'entrandoci nulla, forse si è virato al 3d proprio per questo... prova a rispiegarti, forse ti leggeremo con più chiarezza... anche se so che è difficile in quanto non sai spiegarti neppure per te stesso ora... è questa la difficoltà iniziale del forum, ma non scappare...


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La verità è che tua moglie s'è presa una cotta per un'altra persona. Che ci sta pure, voglio dire: state insieme dai tempi del Liceo, e siete oltre la quarantina. Praticamente non ha (avete) avuto altre esperienze.



E' quello che temo. E che continuo a negarmi.


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mi riferivo solo alla bellezza oggettiva... perplesso ribadisce da tanto che il corpo femminile è bello e quello maschile no... sono belli entrambi...ma preferisco alla lunga in quanto etero la bellezza di quello maschile...


io sono certo che sai apprezzare e valorizxzare anche la bellezza del corpo della Donna.

ma tornando IT,il punto è che Danny ha bisogno di tempo e di prove per capire se la nuova donna che ha accanto è ancora la donna che vuole accanto.

quello che lo sta fregando è la fretta di avere una risposta certa,cosa che non è possibile al momento


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sono scocciato di essere offensivo con te...!



Perchè
Non ci riesci
E hai solo che scartele in mano...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E' quello che temo. E che continuo a negarmi.


E se anche fosse...
Sarebbe molto normale e comprensibile.
E fatalità capita a molte
che neanche MAI si erano posto il problema.

Sai cosa dicevano i latini?
Una volta all'anno è lecito insanire

Io ti consiglio di temporeggiare e di vedere che cosa accade...


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

La storia della foto... è quella parte che va oltre gli sms.
In quelli c'è una conversazione.
Mi sono incazzato quando ho scoperto che lei ha mandato la foto.
Negli sms che ho letto c'erano i commenti di lui "che bel sederino" e roba così.
Perché lei l'ha fatto?
Perché omnia munda mundi?
non sapeva delle conseguenze? Non le capiva?
L'ha fatto come dice lei perché non ci vedeva nulla di così malizioso?
Come si fa a non capire che dall'altra parte si legge la cosa in modo diverso?
Anche se da 20 anni sei nudista sai che in Italia la cosa ha un altro significato!
cazzo, è ovvio che mandi una tua foto nuda al mare l'altro si faccia delle idee ovvie che tu sei 
disponibile. Anche se lei in tutti gli sms non l'ha mai detto esplicitamente.
Lo so, lo so, continuo a negarmi la verità.
Sto reagendo così.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se anche fosse...
> Sarebbe molto normale e comprensibile.
> E fatalità capita a molte
> che neanche MAI si erano posto il problema.
> ...



Infatti, lo sto facendo.
Con molta ansia.
Spero di riuscire a dormire stanotte e di lavorare nei prossimi giorni.
Sto da schifo.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

[


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

il significato che si dà con certe foto, 
dipende dal contesto ... e mi sembra,
che non parlavano di arte, o di quant'altro ... 
perciò ... anche io che sono "testa dura",
una cosa così la capisco ... collegandola al contesto ...

sienne


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Sì, è la dura verità.


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> *io sono certo che sai apprezzare e valorizxzare anche la bellezza del corpo della Donna.
> *
> ma tornando IT,il punto è che Danny ha bisogno di tempo e di prove per capire se la nuova donna che ha accanto è ancora la donna che vuole accanto.
> 
> quello che lo sta fregando è la fretta di avere una risposta certa,cosa che non è possibile al momento


tanto quanto tu apprezzi quello maschile! 

lui vuole certezza, cosa che ora non ha, e temo che fantasmi del suo passato si scontrano col suo presente, e anche se sa cosa fare, agisce diversamente condizionato dal passato che ha vissuto e non vuole rivivere!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti, lo sto facendo.
> Con molta ansia.
> Spero di riuscire a dormire stanotte e di lavorare nei prossimi giorni.
> Sto da schifo.


Si lo so come si sta.
Ma poi passa.
E ridimensioni molto la cosa.

Ma ti do una dritta
Quando lei torna dalla serata
non dirle niente ma saltale addosso
e dacci dentro come non mai.

Ti passa l'ansia.


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La storia della foto... è quella parte che va oltre gli sms.
> In quelli c'è una conversazione.
> Mi sono incazzato quando ho scoperto che lei ha mandato la foto.
> Negli sms che ho letto c'erano i commenti di lui "che bel sederino" e roba così.
> ...


ma tu sei straniero o italiano? per curiosità... 
cmq il significato, nudista o non nudista, a tua moglie piaceva accendere le fantasie di un altro uomo... è tornata adolescente, forse complice il fatto della scomparsa dei genitori! E ora sa che non è più figlia e quindi nello stato confusionale, ha deciso, a modo suo di tornare figlia...
però ci sono dei limiti della dignità umana che non possono essere varcati, una volta superati, anche se ci fosse un ritorno.. sarebbe difficile ricostruire... rimarrebbero ferite troppo gravi....
ma è tutto troppo soggettivo da esser giudicato!


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> tanto quanto tu apprezzi quello maschile!
> 
> lui vuole certezza, cosa che ora non ha, e temo che fantasmi del suo passato si scontrano col suo presente, e anche se sa cosa fare, agisce diversamente condizionato dal passato che ha vissuto e non vuole rivivere!


io credo abbia più paura del futuro che del passato.

Perchè non vedo elementi che inducano a pensare che la moglie voglia troncare,anzi.

Ammetto che è la prima volta che mi viene voglia di chiedere ad un utente se gli va di invitare la moglie sul forum.

Non so se sia una buona idea,ma mi piacerebbe veramente sentire l'altra campana


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io sono certo che sai apprezzare e valorizxzare anche la bellezza del corpo della Donna.
> 
> ma tornando IT,il punto è che Danny ha bisogno di tempo e di prove per capire se la nuova donna che ha accanto è ancora la donna che vuole accanto.
> 
> quello che lo sta fregando è la fretta di avere una risposta certa,cosa che non è possibile al momento


Ci vuole tempo, sono d'accordo con il timido...


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io credo abbia più paura del futuro che del passato.
> 
> Perchè non vedo elementi che inducano a pensare che la moglie voglia troncare,anzi.
> 
> ...


ha paura del futuro perchè non è così rassicurante come il passato, che gli permetteva di non rivivere il Suo passato... il divorzio dei genitori...


----------



## danielacala (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si va là mona...
> Se le chiedessi questo la me mostraria il dito medio
> come prova d'amore...
> 
> ...


ti consiglio di aspettare 20 anni...se ci arrivi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e poi grandi feste.

Ma no guarda la SANTA:carneval:FURBA:carnevalONNA festeggiala subito.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*

se le conseguenza di quello che si fa fossero davvero ponderate oggi non avremmo traditori...
o meglio...anche se ponderate....
in quelle circostanze, tu danny, non ci sei, non hai spazio e posto.....
e' tua moglie che agiva....tu non c'eri ...nel sesno.....non era il tuo spazio quello.....
sicuramente avra pensato a te....e' tua moglie dopotutto, ma per far si che certe situazione si presentino, non doveva pensare alle cosenguenze.....e se ci ha pensato.....in quel momento era un bel :"chissenefrega"...
scusa ma secondo me e' cosi.....leggendo la tua storia ovviamente....


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> ti consiglio di aspettare 20 anni...se ci arrivi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e poi grandi feste.
> 
> Ma no guarda la SANTA:carneval:FURBA:carnevalONNA festeggiala subito.


Ma nooo
per esempio ora è lì che dormicchia sul divano...
Adesso è troppo stressata magari stasera...


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ha paura del futuro perchè non è così rassicurante come il passato, che gli permetteva di non rivivere il Suo passato... il divorzio dei genitori...


come detto,sta a Danny decidere se la nuova donna che ha accanto è ancora la donna che vuole accanto.

lui teme di non riuscire ad accettarla e di finire come i suoi genitori.     ma la palla è tutta nel suo campo,dev'essere lui a giocarsela bene


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> come detto,sta a Danny decidere se la nuova donna che ha accanto è ancora la donna che vuole accanto.
> 
> lui teme di non riuscire ad accettarla e di finire come i suoi genitori.     ma la palla è tutta nel suo campo,dev'essere lui a giocarsela bene


insomma, lui non avrebbe fatto traballare la famiglia, la scelta l'ha fatta lei, lui può decidere, ma cosa? 

penso che vorrebbe cancellare tutto, o comunque far tornare la storia di un tempo, la fiducia di un tempo, ma sono scelte che non può fare, quindi non credo che abbia molto da "giocarsi"...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La storia della foto... è quella parte che va oltre gli sms.
> In quelli c'è una conversazione.
> Mi sono incazzato quando ho scoperto che lei ha mandato la foto.
> Negli sms che ho letto c'erano i commenti di lui "che bel sederino" e roba così.
> ...


Te lo spiego io.
Non era tanto una dichiarazione di disponibilità. Voleva eccitarlo sessualmente. E' una donna adulta, sapeva perfettamente quello che faceva. Non ci vedeva nulla di malizioso un par de ciufoli. Diversamente avrebbe mandato una foto in cui stava per scendere da una nera, con tanto di occhialoni.
Ma mica perchè siamo in Italia, sai?
Anche in Scandinavia funziona così.
Chiederei conferma a Nordica.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La storia della foto... è quella parte che va oltre gli sms.
> In quelli c'è una conversazione.
> Mi sono incazzato quando ho scoperto che lei ha mandato la foto.
> Negli sms che ho letto c'erano i commenti di lui "che bel sederino" e roba così.
> ...


Fa parte del gioco.
Se vuole sedurlo, stuzzicarlo è un modo come un altro. Forse un tantino più diretto..


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te lo spiego io.
> Non era tanto una dichiarazione di disponibilità. Voleva eccitarlo sessualmente. E' una donna adulta, sapeva perfettamente quello che faceva. Non ci vedeva nulla di malizioso un par de ciufoli. Diversamente avrebbe mandato una foto in cui stava per scendere da una nera, con tanto di occhialoni.
> *Ma mica perchè siamo in Italia, sai?
> Anche in Scandinavia funziona così.
> Chiederei conferma a Nordica*.


è confuso, ora come ora si attaccherebbe anche alle leggi di Darwin per giustificarla...


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Asolutamente poco o nulla da giocare.
Mia moglie dice che la storia si risolverà da sola.
Dice che ci siamo buttati per tanto tempo addosso i nostri problemi - vicendevolmente - che lei si
è aggrappata a questa storia come a un sogno.
Credo che intenda dire che prima o poi si risveglierà.

Sulle motivazioni ha ragione.
I problemi esterni ci hanno indotto a trascurare noi stessi.
E' una fuga.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Asolutamente poco o nulla da giocare.
> Mia moglie dice che la storia si risolverà da sola.
> Dice che ci siamo buttati per tanto tempo addosso i nostri problemi - vicendevolmente - che lei si
> è aggrappata a questa storia come a un sogno.
> ...


la famosa boccata d'aria... che qui abbiamo visto tante di quelle volte trasformarsi in polmonite.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La storia della foto... è quella parte che va oltre gli sms.
> In quelli c'è una conversazione.
> Mi sono incazzato quando ho scoperto che lei ha mandato la foto.
> Negli sms che ho letto c'erano i commenti di lui "che bel sederino" e roba così.
> ...


Secondo me non stai facendo questo... sei altalenante ed è comprensibile... In questo momento però come diceva perplesso vuoi delle risposte certe che non puoi avere... 
mantieniti psicologicamente in una situazione di grigio al momento senza avere l'ossessione di dare delle verità definitive a questa storia.. Non hai gli strumenti e rischi di non imbroccare la strada giusta. 
Siediti e aspetta. 
Ti sei messo in questa posizione tu stesso e secondo me in alcuni casi è la scelta più giusta. 
Ora non esiste il "prendo delle decisioni" o " le cose stanno così sicuramente".
Ora esiste il: bene ho preso un pungo nello stomaco... vediamo come fare a ricominciare a respirare senza reagire con violenza....


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Asolutamente poco o nulla da giocare.
> *Mia moglie dice che la storia si risolverà da sola.
> Dice che ci siamo buttati per tanto tempo addosso i nostri problemi - vicendevolmente - che lei si
> è aggrappata a questa storia come a un sogno.
> ...


*

*ne sei sicuro?
potrebbe essere un modo per addolcirti la pillola e basta.....


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fa parte del gioco.
> Se vuole sedurlo, stuzzicarlo è un modo come un altro. Forse un tantino più diretto..



e mo ti quoto io!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> è confuso, ora come ora si attaccherebbe anche alle leggi di Darwin per giustificarla...



HAi ragione.
Mi state aiutando a vedere quello che non VOGLIO vedere.
E' difficile, ci devo arrivare.
Sembra quasi che io stia nascondendomi quello che è accaduto.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La storia della foto... è quella parte che va oltre gli sms.
> In quelli c'è una conversazione.
> Mi sono incazzato quando ho scoperto che lei ha mandato la foto.
> Negli sms che ho letto c'erano i commenti di lui "che bel sederino" e roba così.
> ...


Eccome no.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la famosa boccata d'aria... che qui abbiamo visto tante di quelle volte trasformarsi in polmonite.



Sbriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> [/B]ne sei sicuro?
> potrebbe essere un modo per addolcirti la pillola e basta.....



Sicuro no. E' quello che dice lei
Non sono più sicuro di niente.
Potrebbe essere quello che tu dici.
Forse mia moglie è cotta di questa persona, ha preso una sbandata,
o forse le piace solo la situazione, come afferma, e se la vuole godere, vuole
sentirsi desiderata.
in effetti ci siamo trascurati a vicenda per un po'. Abbiamo anteposto i problemi del lavoro e di altre faccende di cui ci eravamo presi la responsabilità a noi stessi. E prima che moglie e marito ci siamo ritrovati sempre mamma e papà.
Lei mi diceva da un po' che non ce la faceva più, non aveva un momento bello, non riuscivamo mai a stare da soli veramente, ci erano capitate solo cose brutte. Io le dicevo di stringere i denti, che sarebbe passata, dobbiamo essere forti e superare i momenti difficili.
I problemi di salute per entrambi dell'ultimo anno ci hanno dato il colpo di grazia.
Dimentico l'ultima cosa. Chi è il terzo.
Un cliente della sua ditta, che conosce da anni, visto saltuariamente insieme ad altri durante le fiere.
Ha 12 anni più di lei, è più brutto e vecchio di me, convive con una, non si è mai sposato, ha sempre avuto donne diverse per tutta la vita, uno a cui non interessa avere famiglia. Un "piacione"; simpatico e sicuramente farfallone. 
Falso abbastanza da scriverle delle idiozie sugli sms a livello di terza media.
Che cosa c'entri con mia moglie non l'ho ancora capito, ma questo è lapalissiano.


----------



## oceansize (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Un cliente della sua ditta, che conosce da anni, visto saltuariamente insieme ad altri durante le fiere.
> Ha 12 anni più di lei, è più brutto e vecchio di me, convive con una, non si è mai sposato, ha sempre avuto donne diverse per tutta la vita, uno a cui non interessa avere famiglia. Un "piacione"; simpatico e sicuramente farfallone.
> Falso abbastanza da scriverle delle idiozie sugli sms a livello di terza media.
> Che cosa c'entri con mia moglie non l'ho ancora capito, ma questo è lapalissiano.


ci vuole poco per uno abituato a farlo, ad entrare nella mente di una donna sfruttando una falla.
e questo tipo di uomini mi fa abbastanza schifo, ma tant'è, hanno il loro fascino.
penso che se tua moglie è intelligente e avendo te al fianco, si renderà conto da sola di quanto questo sia un castello in aria.
è dura per te, ma mi sembri un tipo tosto, parlate parlate parlate.
tanti auguri


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuro no. E' quello che dice lei
> Non sono più sicuro di niente.
> Potrebbe essere quello che tu dici.
> Forse mia moglie è cotta di questa persona, ha preso una sbandata,
> ...


non credo che si sia prese una cotta senza via d uscita...
credo sia piu divertita dalla cosa......eccitata......
non giustificare questa cosa di tua moglie con: ci siamo tradcurati.....le cose della vita...la routine.....bagianate....
io se il mio compagno mi trascuro mi impunto e finche A non mi dicie perche mi trascura e B non rinizia a cagarmi.....io lo punisco.....a modo mio che ne so cazzate.....ma mai mi metterei a ricnorrere un altro.....mi roderebbe talmente tabnto il culo che mi darebbero pure fastidio le attenmzioni di un altro....
io credo che sia solo....posso: voglia di fare l amore con un altro uomo....
state insieme dal liceo......mi sembra nmormale....
ripeto: escludo la cotta senza ritorno....


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> ci vuole poco per uno abituato a farlo, ad entrare nella mente di una donna sfruttando una falla.
> e questo tipo di uomini mi fa abbastanza schifo, ma tant'è, hanno il loro fascino.
> penso che se tua moglie è intelligente e avendo te al fianco, si renderà conto da sola di quanto questo sia un castello in aria.
> è dura per te, ma mi sembri un tipo tosto, parlate parlate parlate.
> tanti auguri



E' quello che penso anch'io.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non credo che si sia prese una cotta senza via d uscita...
> credo sia piu divertita dalla cosa......eccitata......
> non giustificare questa cosa di tua moglie con: ci siamo tradcurati.....le cose della vita...la routine.....bagianate....
> io se il mio compagno mi trascuro mi impunto e finche A non mi dicie perche mi trascura e B non rinizia a cagarmi.....io lo punisco.....a modo mio che ne so cazzate.....ma mai mi metterei a ricnorrere un altro.....mi roderebbe talmente tabnto il culo che mi darebbero pure fastidio le attenmzioni di un altro....
> ...



E' quello che dice anche lei. Lei dà una scadenza alla cosa anche negli SMS con lui "Ricorderò questa cosa come un piacevole ricordo...".
Sul fare l'amore... non lo so. Può darsi: lei nega di essere interessata alla cosa, ovviamente. 
Ne abbiamo parlato. Personalmente mi spaventa più un suo coinvolgimento sentimentale che sessuale.
Un notte di sesso passa in una notte. Una cotta in qualche settimana/mese.
Altre cose non passano più.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E' quello che dice anche lei. Lei dà una scadenza alla cosa anche negli SMS con lui "Ricorderò questa cosa come un piacevole ricordo...".
> Sul fare l'amore... non lo so. Può darsi: lei nega di essere interessata alla cosa, ovviamente.
> Ne abbiamo parlato.* Personalmente mi spaventa più un suo coinvolgimento sentimentale che sessuale.
> *Un notte di sesso passa in una notte. Una cotta in qualche settimana/mese.
> Altre cose non passano più.


io questo lo escluderei


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E' quello che dice anche lei. Lei dà una scadenza alla cosa anche negli SMS con lui "Ricorderò questa cosa come un piacevole ricordo...".
> Sul fare l'amore... non lo so. Può darsi: lei nega di essere interessata alla cosa, ovviamente.
> Ne abbiamo parlato. Personalmente mi spaventa più un suo coinvolgimento sentimentale che sessuale.
> *Un notte di sesso passa in una notte.* Una cotta in qualche settimana/mese.
> Altre cose non passano più.


Dipende dalla supercazzola che si deve raccontare tua moglie per concedersi quella notte: succede a volte che ci piaccia di più qualcosa che non approveremmo se lo giustifichiamo con un sentimento così forte da renderci irresponsabili delle nostre azioni.


----------



## morfeo78 (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Compreso.
> In effetti la cosa può avere tante spiegazioni, le stesse che avete elencate voi, e che avevo pensato anch'io.
> Ne manca una: il tentativo di bilanciare con il sesso il senso di colpa per quello che sta facendo.
> Ma ovviamente finora non so capire quale sia la vera ragione.
> ...


Non so se è una ipotesi che ti hanno già dato, ci sono una marea di pagine e non ho tempo di leggerle tutte.....

ma non è che si sente "su di giri" e si sta risvegliando il suo lato passionale assopito, ma con la testa non è con te che sta facendo sesso?


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipende dalla supercazzola che si deve raccontare tua moglie per concedersi quella notte: succede a volte che ci piaccia di più qualcosa che non approveremmo se lo giustifichiamo con un sentimento così forte da renderci irresponsabili delle nostre azioni.



 Vero!

In ogni caso in questi giorni ho notato comportamenti sessuali "anomali".
I rapporti con mia mogie sono  abbastanza nella "norma", intendo dire  quasi puritani, e non per scelta mia. E' un concetto difficile da comprendere perché ognuno
di noi ha una valutazione personale della materia sessuale.
Mai sesso anale per dire  e il sesso orale non le piaceva per cui da anni si rifiutava di farlo. In questi giorni è stato invece un indulgere al sesso orale, con ingoio, cosa che a lei faceva schifo  e che ora invece ha apprezzato. La prima volta ha gioito quando sono venuto come fosse di fronte a una conquista!
Inoltre si è depilata le parti intime, cosa che non le è mai piaciuta (glielo avevo chiesto io tempo fa e si era rifiutata). Scusate se vado nei particolari, ma tutto questo, se mi è piaciuto comunque,
mi ha spaventato. In questi momento mi sembra che non sia fatto per me anche se lo fa a me.
E' una sensazione terribile in un contesto ovviamente piacevole.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Vero!
> 
> In ogni caso in questi giorni ho notato comportamenti sessuali "anomali".
> I rapporti con mia mogie sono abbastanza nella "norma", intendo dire quasi puritani, e non per scelta mia. E' un concetto difficile da comprendere perché ognuno
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Vero!
> 
> In ogni caso in questi giorni ho notato comportamenti sessuali "anomali".
> I rapporti con mia mogie sono abbastanza nella "norma", intendo dire quasi puritani, e non per scelta mia. E' un concetto difficile da comprendere perché ognuno
> ...


Ho avuto un brutto pensiero


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Dipende dalla supercazzola che si deve raccontare tua moglie per concedersi quella notte:* succede a volte che ci piaccia di più qualcosa che non approveremmo se lo giustifichiamo con un sentimento così forte da renderci irresponsabili delle nostre azioni.


Ma magari non è che debba raccontarsi chissà cosa, eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Vero!
> 
> In ogni caso in questi giorni ho notato comportamenti sessuali "anomali".
> I rapporti con mia mogie sono abbastanza nella "norma", intendo dire quasi puritani, e non per scelta mia. E' un concetto difficile da comprendere perché ognuno
> ...


...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> danny ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vero!
> ...



stesso mio pensiero


----------



## devastata (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> danny ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vero!
> ...


----------



## malox_70 (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Vero!
> 
> In ogni caso in questi giorni ho notato comportamenti sessuali "anomali".
> I rapporti con mia mogie sono  abbastanza nella "norma", intendo dire  quasi puritani, e non per scelta mia. E' un concetto difficile da comprendere perché ognuno
> ...


Devi prendere una posizione. O biasimi il tradimento, lo condanni e spacchi tutto (famiglia compresa,come hai sagacemente ipotizzato) oppure surfi l'onda delle corna, ti ci diverti e prendi tutto quello che di positivo ti porta (moglie sessualmente iperattiva, complicità, etc. etc.) .Se resti a metà strada, vieni travolto e basta. Io non condanno nessuno dei due atteggiamenti. Tu, Danny, che pensi di fare?


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> stesso mio pensiero


e' orribile come cosa....
davvero una mancanza di rispetto....
quibb, puoi mettere questo mio intervento di la? nella cosa del rispetto? grazie...

no dico davvero....
ma che gli dice il cervello a certa gente.....
evidentemente sta a 1000...
ma non per l uomo nuovo, per la situazione......

danny la prossima volta che vuole fare del sesso orale, scusa la brutalita, mettile in bocca un banana e dille: ecco, cosi manco il problema dei denti.....

scusa, ma e' davvero inconcepibile......soprattutto se tu dici che con te non le ha mai fatte....

non si fa cosi


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Devi prendere una posizione. O biasimi il tradimento, lo condanni e spacchi tutto (famiglia compresa,come hai sagacemente ipotizzato) oppure surfi l'onda delle corna, ti ci diverti e prendi tutto quello che di positivo ti porta (moglie sessualmente iperattiva, complicità, etc. etc.) .Se resti a metà strada, vieni travolto e basta. Io non condanno nessuno dei due atteggiamenti. Tu, Danny, che pensi di fare?



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' orribile come cosa....
> davvero una mancanza di rispetto....
> quibb, puoi mettere questo mio intervento di la? nella cosa del rispetto? grazie...
> 
> ...


sta a 1000 per la situazione
Vuole verificare se può essere all'altezza e si prepara. Verifica se può essere sexy e provocatoria a letto visto che non lo è mai stata
Ora perchè abbia sempre riufiutato le richeiste del marito è da capire, vero anche che ci sono uomini in grado di stimolare certe cose molto meglio di altri. Scusa Danny non vuole essere un'offesa nei tuoi confromnti


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> miss acacia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ossignore mio, io invece temo che abbia fatto scuola con l'altro e messo in pratica 'anche' con il marito.
> ...


----------



## devastata (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> devastata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho paura di chiedere a cosa ti riferisci.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

Io non vi capisco proprio forumisti, o ci siete o ci fate.

Mah.. la moglie gli fa un pompino con ingoio per motivi che solo a pensarli me lo fanno ammosciare per 100 anni e voi ancora gli andate dietro? e quando lo capite che si sta divertendo prendendovi per il culo. 

A ,meno cheeeeeeeee non ci sia altro dietro...! disse il folle al cretino..!


Edit: lo chiamano amore.























auahahaahhaahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Joey Blow ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Finte pudiche che 'sono le prime a darla via'.
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sta a 1000 per la situazione
> Vuole verificare se può essere all'altezza e si prepara. Verifica se può essere sexy e provocatoria a letto visto che non lo è mai stata
> Ora perchè abbia sempre riufiutato le richeiste del marito è da capire, vero anche che ci sono uomini in grado di stimolare certe cose molto meglio di altri. Scusa Danny non vuole essere un'offesa nei tuoi confromnti


tutto vero, pero una donna per essere stimolata deve essere predisposta....se tu ti chiudi a riccio e dici: ah! questo no, no quest altro manco....io che sono tuo marito....un paio di volte ci provo, poi non ti forzo mica....se dalla posizione missionaria siamo felici entrambi,,,,e missionaria a vita sia.....
mo invece.....tutto sto ormone e' inutile chiedersi da dove salta fuori.....lo sappiamo....va bloccato! nei confronti del marito dico!
perche cosi lo uccide.....cioe''' tu mi stai praticando una fellatio per la prima volta in anni e anni (senti come sono educata) ma io so che tu pensi a un altro....io ne morirei...non mi si alzerebbe...
invece danny se tu gia sapevi....e nonostante tutto ti sei lasciato molestare dalla moglie....allora forse inizia a considerare anche altre possibilita -


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

non so chi quotare tra Farfalla, JB, Miss e tuttti gli altri.
mamma mia.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

Già quello che fa smuovere le donne è l'amore.. dopo che lo scoprono nell'amante sanno fare i pompini.

Ma era la donna che sentimentalmente ed emozionalmente rispetto all'uomo ha molto di più? 

Vabbè ma la storia è diversa chiedo scusa.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Già quello che fa smuovere le donne è l'amore*.. dopo che lo scoprono nell'amante sanno fare i pompini.
> 
> Ma era la donna che sentimentalmente ed emozionalmente rispetto all'uomo ha molto di più?
> 
> Vabbè ma la storia è diversa chiedo scusa.


ma non credo proprio


e ho capito che sei ironico:mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Vero!
> 
> In ogni caso in questi giorni ho notato comportamenti sessuali "anomali".
> I rapporti con mia mogie sono abbastanza nella "norma", intendo dire quasi puritani, e non per scelta mia. E' un concetto difficile da comprendere perché ognuno
> ...




Ok... questo è troppo anche per me.................... comincio a non essere più tanto dell'idea di vederla solo come un'affermazione personale.........
un cambiamento così radicale... mi lascia perplessa..


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tutto vero, pero una donna per essere stimolata deve essere predisposta....se tu ti chiudi a riccio e dici: ah! questo no, no quest altro manco....io che sono tuo marito....un paio di volte ci provo, poi non ti forzo mica....se dalla posizione missionaria siamo felici entrambi,,,,e missionaria a vita sia.....
> mo invece.....tutto sto ormone e' inutile chiedersi da dove salta fuori.....lo sappiamo....va bloccato! nei confronti del marito dico!
> *perche cosi lo uccide.....cioe''' tu mi stai praticando una fellatio per la prima volta in anni e anni (senti come sono educata) ma io so che tu pensi a un altro....io ne morirei...non mi si alzerebbe...
> *invece danny se tu gia sapevi....e nonostante tutto ti sei lasciato molestare dalla moglie....allora forse inizia a considerare anche altre possibilita -



Non per tutti è così.....


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè
> Non ci riesci
> E hai solo che scartele in mano...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


E che ci riesci serenamente da solo ad offenderti...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per tutti è così.....


per la carità... de gustibus non est sputazzandum, dicevano gli antichi


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per tutti è così.....


infatti ho scritto anche che se invece lui si e' eccitato ugualmente allora forse dovrebbe fare come suggeriva perpli....


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



danny ha detto:


> La storia della foto... è quella parte che va oltre gli sms.
> In quelli c'è una conversazione.
> Mi sono incazzato quando ho scoperto che lei ha mandato la foto.
> Negli sms che ho letto c'erano i commenti di lui "che bel sederino" e roba così.
> ...


E vabbè dai ha mandato la sua foto nuda per amicizia....!


----------



## Gian (5 Novembre 2013)

e la Madonna....ho letto.
:rotfl:
Denny guarda che esistono un sacco di forum trasgressivi & godericci
anche cuckold, dove questi atteggiamenti vengono spiegati "ex professo"


oppure apri un post in svacco forum, così diciamo tutti la nostra
sull'argomento "specifico".
ripeto che siamo off topic e forse fuori forum (PERDONAMI Mod ! :up


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> infatti ho scritto anche che se invece lui si e' eccitato ugualmente allora forse dovrebbe fare come suggeriva perpli....



scusa ho perso il pezzo


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ok... questo è troppo anche per me.................... comincio a non essere più tanto dell'idea di vederla solo come un'affermazione personale.........
> un cambiamento così radicale... mi lascia perplessa..


oh... se cambi il punto di osservazione la prospettiva muta totalmente.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> scusa ho perso il pezzo


figurati.....


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*

Adesso dove cazzo sono finiti quelli che scrivevano che ho esagerato?la verità è che ci vuole poco ad inquadrare certe situazioni....!Bella cosa sta storia....!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ok... questo è troppo anche per me.................... comincio a non essere più tanto dell'idea di vederla solo come un'affermazione personale.........
> un cambiamento così radicale... mi lascia perplessa..


Tu nel dubbio conta fino a dieci e poi dammi ragione.


----------



## devastata (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> devastata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Oddio, magari pudica lo sarà davvero, e tanto prima forse no che ci ha messo, occhio e croce, una venticinquina d'anni.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

cioè da venticinque anni non si depilava;ha usato il rasoio o il tagliaerba?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma non credo proprio
> 
> 
> e ho capito che sei ironico:mrgreen:



:festa::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè da venticinque anni non si depilava;ha usato il rasoio o il tagliaerba?


ha chiamato la forestale direttamente


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè da venticinque anni non si depilava;ha usato il rasoio o il tagliaerba?


auhauahahahaaaahaahaah


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Questo è quello che pensa lui.


Mannò, questo è quello che è. A meno che non si abbiano prove del contrario, e non mi pare, per un quarto di secolo sta tizia non si è depilata, nè ha fatto pompini con l'ingoio ed è sempre stata fedele. Cioè, non è esattamente la finta pudica che apre le gambe alla prima occasione di cui parli, eh.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu nel dubbio conta fino a dieci e poi dammi ragione.


E non esageriamo adesso.. 
però ecco..
allora scusate, vedendola così mi chiedo: com'è che non è mai venuta fuori questa parte? 
Cioè è diventata allegrotta e disinibita tutta d'un colpo?

va bene cambiare le esigenze, ma la propria sessualità non credo si cambi così in "la'"....

non so eh... poi a questo punto manco di esperienza anche in questo...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè da venticinque anni non si depilava;ha usato il rasoio o il tagliaerba?


grande maestra!!!!

Ma Mini,per quel che sento dire eh....perche'sn anima candida.La prima regola del cornificio,non recita non cambiare niente di niente????abitudini,modo di fare sesso,orari,vestiti..etc etc...sta fagiana,se davvero esiste,fa l'esatto contrario.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> E non esageriamo adesso..
> però ecco..
> allora scusate, vedendola così mi chiedo: com'è che non è mai venuta fuori questa parte?
> Cioè è diventata allegrotta e disinibita tutta d'un colpo?
> ...


Si invece cambia magari non in un la ma con la persona giusta cambia eccome


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh... se cambi il punto di osservazione la prospettiva muta totalmente.



e alla faccia del punto di osservazione... qua si parla di una che è passata da:

no, io quel coso li rosa in bocca non lo voglio... 

a che sete ho fammi bere tutto quello che c'è.... 

ok... sto scadendo nel volgare....

e per di più si è fatta fare la ceretta... (spero, altrimenti sai la ricrescita) improvvisamente? (poinon era nudista? una nudista che non fa la ceretta?? )


Oddio............. non ho capito una fava :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> E non esageriamo adesso..
> però ecco..
> allora scusate, vedendola così mi chiedo: com'è che non è mai venuta fuori questa parte?
> Cioè è diventata allegrotta e disinibita tutta d'un colpo?
> ...


Ma non è questione di cambiare sessualità, ma di cambiare abitudini. E' un po' come l'alimentazione: se sei abituata a mangiare tutti i giorni minestrina pensi che il mondo offra solo quello, e magari sai, ma solo per sentito dire, che ci sono pure altre cose magari più buone o anche molto più buone. Ma è, appunto, per sentito dire. Epperò poi ti capita che prima di fanno vedere una foto, poi ti fanno fare un assaggino piccolo piccolo e ad un certo punto, pure se è sempre la solita minestrina quella che ti tocca, provi ad insaporirla. Non è difficile.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si invece cambia magari non in un la ma con la persona giusta cambia eccome


tu dici? può essere si... ma credevo che raggiunta una certa maturità sessuale... 

aspetta però! loro sono fidanzati da una vita...

no, allora in questo caso ci sta...

pensavo alle esperienze di una 35 enne single, più o meno standard...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> e alla faccia del punto di osservazione... qua si parla di una che è passata da:
> 
> no, io quel coso li rosa in bocca non lo voglio...
> 
> ...


Probabilmente parlava di una depilazione totale. Non sono pratica, tutti i nudisti si depilano totalmente?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> tu dici? può essere si... ma credevo che raggiunta una certa maturità sessuale...
> 
> aspetta però! loro sono fidanzati da una vita...
> 
> ...


Che saresti tu?


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente parlava di una depilazione totale. Non sono pratica, tutti i nudisti si depilano
> totalmente?



ok, mi ero persa la depilazione totale... comodissima tra l'altro...


sono sempre più basita.... sono davvero un'ingenua.............


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2013)

ciao Danny,
ma al di là di tutto, tu che vuoi?

Non da lei. 

Per te.

Perchè ti interroghi su di lei? 

Interrogati su di te, su quello che vuoi, su quello che ti fa stare bene o male, su cosa ti da piacere e cosa no. 
E' questo che conta che tu abbia chiaro. 

Perchè sì, si è coppia, ma dentro nella coppia ci sono due entità separate.

E dovrebbero essere le due entità separate ognuna ad interrogare se stessa per portare nello spazio comune una qualche forma di chiarezza. 

Io sono convinta che se si vuole davvero ascoltare l'altro serve silenzio interiore, e per avere silenzio interiore è necessario lasciare fuori se stessi dall'ascolto per far spazio all'altro. In caso contrario non sto ascoltando davvero l'altro, ma le reazioni che le sue parole provocano dentro di me.

A questo punto, io penso, piuttosto che far finta di ascoltare, meglio andare a bersi una birra.

Fai chiarezza, ma con calma e prima dentro di te.
Idea mia:smile:


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che saresti tu?



si...e non solo... perchè?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> tu dici? può essere si... ma credevo che raggiunta una certa maturità sessuale...
> 
> *aspetta però! loro sono fidanzati da una vita*...
> 
> ...


Ecco brava:up:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ok, mi ero persa la depilazione totale... comodissima tra l'altro...
> 
> 
> sono sempre più basita.... sono davvero un'ingenua.............


e' una mia supposizione, lui non ha specificato, non che lo debba fare eh


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> si...e non solo... perchè?


Nel senso che a trentacinque anni se ti reputi sessualmente matura capirai bene che magari certe cose sono belle con una persona e le stesse cose con un'altra persona può essere di no. Non sono mai stato un teorico della scopata standard, francamente.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che a trentacinque anni se ti reputi sessualmente matura capirai bene che magari certe cose sono belle con una persona e le stesse cose con un'altra persona può essere di no. Non sono mai stato un teorico della scopata standard, francamente.




Ma difatti Joey, l'errore è stato proprio questo... Io ho valutato la sua "Possibile maturazione sessuale" sui miei parametri, che corrispondono al pensiero per cui _"certe cose sono belle con una persona e le stesse cose con un'altra persona può essere di no".
_Non ho valutato, esprimendo il mio pensiero, l'esperienza della moglie in questione, ovvero la _scarsa esperienza_... per questo mi lasciava basita l'inversione di atteggiamento totale. 

Nel senso: io a 35 so che cosa e con chi mi piace.. non è che improvvisamente scopro delle cose che prima non mi piaceva fare con quella persona li e adesso scopro che mi piacciono... e le faccio...

qui non è un problema di persona... è un problema di conoscersi sessualmente... 

 spero di essermi spiegata...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente parlava di una depilazione totale. Non sono pratica, tutti i nudisti si depilano totalmente?


no. c'è chi non si depila affatto, chi totalmente, chi ha la sfumatura alta. Non è che ci si fa caso, è proprio quello lo spirito.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. c'è chi non si depila affatto, chi totalmente, chi ha la sfumatura alta. Non è che ci si fa caso, è proprio quello lo spirito.


Grazie
Da come era stato detto sembrava che ci fosse una contraddizione tra non depilazione e nudista


----------



## Hellseven (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, fino a qualche  giorno fa non avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum di tradimenti... invece, eccomi qui.
> Tutto è iniziato settimana scorsa, quando mia moglie è tornata a casa dall'ufficio, come ogni sera, e mi ha chiesto se poteva uscire la settimana successiva a cena con un amico.
> Mia moglie ed io siamo sposati da 15 anni e fidanzati dai tempi del liceo, poche altre esperienze sentimentali precedenti al matrimonio, e quindi decisamente poco recenti. Entrambi abbiamo superato la quarantina, pur essendo giovanili e esteticamente carini. Mia moglie è una donna abbastanza schiva, e finora abbiamo frequentato solo pochi amici condivisi.
> Siamo da anni la classica coppia che sembra inseparabile, siamo sempre stati sinceri e diretti l'uno con l'altro, ci siamo detti tutto, qualche litigata ogni tanto. Negli ultimi anni poi, non più giovanissimi, siamo diventati una famiglia. Nostra figlia ha cinque anni, è allegra, serena, bella. Lavoriamo entrambi, vicino a casa. Qualche problema di salute, negli ultimi anni, qualche stress di lavoro, come tutti. Una routine faticosa,  la mattina ci si alza  presto, e di notte siamo stati svegliati per anni da nostra figlia. Un po' inclini alla depressione anche in conseguenza di questo ma soprattutto per morte nel giro di poco tempo di entrambi di genitori di mia moglie, che ha addolorato profondamente anche me, che li conoscevo fin da ragazzo. Il sesso, buono ma senza slanci. Mia moglie, un po più fredda di me, decideva i tempi. Io mi adeguavo: l'attrazione fisica verso di lei però è sempre stata grande. Una mia passione è fotografarla spesso nuda.
> ...


Cerca di sopravvivere contenendo la rabbia, resistendo alla tentazione di mollare tutto, gestendo il dolore in maniera da renderlo sopportabile e superando la delusione. Ci vorrà del tempo, non poco forse, ma mi sembri positivamente determinato a farlo. In bocca al lupo :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie
> Da come era stato detto sembrava che ci fosse una contraddizione tra non depilazione e nudista


almeno... io ci sono capitata un paio di volte ed era così... ma non sono una praticante, ci arrivavo in barca per altri motivi.
Magari ci sono campi dove se non sei depilato non entri... quello non era un posto da fighetti.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ha chiamato la forestale direttamente


ricompensandoli ?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che a trentacinque anni se ti reputi sessualmente matura capirai bene che magari certe cose sono belle con una persona e le stesse cose con un'altra persona può essere di no. Non sono mai stato un teorico della scopata standard, francamente.


ma la persona è fisicamente la stessa, nello specifico.
Almeno... quella che le è fisicamente davanti.
Io ho un'altra idea.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tutto vero, pero una donna per essere stimolata deve essere predisposta....se tu ti chiudi a riccio e dici: ah! questo no, no quest altro manco....io che sono tuo marito....un paio di volte ci provo, poi non ti forzo mica....se dalla posizione missionaria siamo felici entrambi,,,,e missionaria a vita sia.....
> mo invece.....tutto sto ormone e' inutile chiedersi da dove salta fuori.....lo sappiamo....va bloccato! nei confronti del marito dico!
> perche cosi lo uccide.....cioe''' tu mi stai praticando una fellatio per la prima volta in anni e anni (senti come sono educata) ma io so che tu pensi a un altro....io ne morirei...non mi si alzerebbe...
> invece danny se tu gia sapevi....e nonostante tutto ti sei lasciato molestare dalla moglie....allora forse inizia a considerare anche altre possibilita -



Perdonatemi: sarò ingenuo.
Le mi esperienze sono tali da non essere arrivato alle vostre conclusioni con certezza, ora forse quello che temevo si sta rivelando vero.
Era una mia paura, un terrore. 
Cazzo.
Sono messo male, mi sa. 
Ma porca la miseria. Mi viene da piangere.
Spero ancora non sia così.
Sono venuto qui per sfogarmi e invece mi trovo distrutto, o quasi.
Meglio però cominciare a vedere le cose come stanno che credere agli asini che volano.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Perdonatemi: sarò ingenuo.
> Le mi esperienze sono tali da non essere arrivato alle vostre conclusioni con certezza, ora forse quello che temevo si sta rivelando vero.
> Era una mia paura, un terrore.
> Cazzo.
> ...



Ciao

ma parla con lei!
chiedi, cosa le capita ... perché all'improvviso si ... 
cosa è accaduto ... cosa le ha fatto cambiare in tal modo idea ... 
ecc. 

risposte, che solo con un dialogo tra voi, 
trovano le risposte ... 

sienne


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sta a 1000 per la situazione
> Vuole verificare se può essere all'altezza e si prepara. Verifica se può essere sexy e provocatoria a letto visto che non lo è mai stata
> Ora perchè abbia sempre riufiutato le richeiste del marito è da capire, vero anche che ci sono uomini in grado di stimolare certe cose molto meglio di altri. Scusa Danny non vuole essere un'offesa nei tuoi confromnti


Siamo insieme da quando era ragazzina.
Quello che faceva allora ha continuato a farlo nel tempo.
Era puritana, è rimasta tale.
A me andava comunque bene, o perlomeno, non l'ho mai forzata, ovviamente, a fare cose che non le andavano.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non vi capisco proprio forumisti, o ci siete o ci fate.
> 
> Mah.. la moglie gli fa un pompino con ingoio per motivi che solo a pensarli me lo fanno ammosciare per 100 anni e voi ancora gli andate dietro? e quando lo capite che si sta divertendo prendendovi per il culo.
> 
> ...


Magari, ultimo, fosse come dici tu. Non importa se non mi credi. Gli altri mi stanno dando una mano comunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo insieme da quando era ragazzina.
> Quello che faceva allora ha continuato a farlo nel tempo.
> Era puritana, è rimasta tale.
> A me andava comunque bene, o perlomeno, non l'ho mai forzata, ovviamente, a fare cose che non le andavano.


Ma puritana ed andavate sulle spiagge per nudisti?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma la persona è fisicamente la stessa, nello specifico.
> Almeno... quella che le è fisicamente davanti.
> Io ho un'altra idea.


Infatti ho esemplificato il caso specifico in un post precedente con un'ardita parabola a base di minestrina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Perdonatemi: sarò ingenuo.
> Le mi esperienze sono tali da non essere arrivato alle vostre conclusioni con certezza, ora forse quello che temevo si sta rivelando vero.
> Era una mia paura, un terrore.
> Cazzo.
> ...


Stai calmo. Non è detto.
L'adrenalina gioca strani scherzi a letto.
Potrebbe essere che il tipo abbia svegliato in tua moglie 'La puttana che è dentro ogni donna' (cit. Oscuro) e che lei stia sperimentando un lato che aveva represso, messo da parte.
Non è detto che faccia sesso con te pensando al vecchio laido(che messa così in effetti non scatena la libido)
Può darsi invece che lui l'abbia fatta sentire porcellina e lei stia 'facendo le prove' .
Non è bello comunque... ma aspetta a piangere.
Però, davvero: parla con tua moglie e dille come stai.
Lascia stare divorzio e robe varie che sono ancora lontani dall'orizzonte.
Parla con lei di come ti stai sentendo tu e delle tue paure.
E se è una cazzata e lei non è un'idiota il giochino lo fa finire da sola.
Ovvio che se tu le dici: amore vai e sperimenta... beh, che t'aspetti? manco pare che te ne freghi qualcosa, anzi...


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Devi prendere una posizione. O biasimi il tradimento, lo condanni e spacchi tutto (famiglia compresa,come hai sagacemente ipotizzato) oppure surfi l'onda delle corna, ti ci diverti e prendi tutto quello che di positivo ti porta (moglie sessualmente iperattiva, complicità, etc. etc.) .Se resti a metà strada, vieni travolto e basta. Io non condanno nessuno dei due atteggiamenti. Tu, Danny, che pensi di fare?



Non lo so, sto prendendo tempo.
Dal momento che non sto capendo nulla, sono solo a gravarmi di questo fardello, non posso parlarne con genitori, amici o altri - tutte persone che ci conoscono entrambi da tanti anni, sono qui a chiarirmi le idee.
Vi terrò sicuramente aggiornati. Per ora sto da schifo, ho le mani gelide da giorni, i brividi, non mangio, non penso ad altro. Una condizione che non mi fa essere razionale nella maniera più assoluta per prendere la decisione migliore.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti ho esemplificato il caso specifico in un post precedente con un'ardita parabola a base di minestrina.


originale, per altro


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Perdonatemi: sarò ingenuo.
> Le mi esperienze sono tali da non essere arrivato alle vostre conclusioni con certezza, ora forse quello che temevo si sta rivelando vero.
> Era una mia paura, un terrore.
> Cazzo.
> ...


Sei venuto qui probabilmente perche sapevi di non aver da solo le risposte....
noi non te le stiamo dando.....cerchiamo tramite esperienza personale e indiretta di guidarti in un senso e in un altro...
dandoti una vasta gamma di possibilita.....ma solo tu sai qual'e' la scelta giusta e la strada giusta da prendere....
qui piu o meno chi in un modo chi un altro ci siamo passati tutti....
io, parlo per me....
io sono fidanzata da 6 anni. ho 25 anni. il mio compagno 35. oggi, dopo sei anni, ogni tanto mi vengono certe curiosita....ma cosi restano sia in teoria che in pratica....proprio perche le attribuisco a curiosita, non so, voglia ancora di scoprire, cose che potrei fare benissimo e che faccio cvol mio compagno, ma ovviamente hanno un sapore diverso.
qusto per farti capire che e' comprensibile che stando insieme da sempre oggi lei abbia voglia di scoprire cose che non ha fatto quando era piu giovane perche magari era gia impegnata con te e ti e' stata fedele.
io pero ti dico, il mio compgano al posto tuo mi avrebbe prima fucilata e poi buttata nel tamigi...
no scherzo.....mi avrebbe cacciata di casa questo si, SENZA RITORNO.
ora lui e' un estremo, sbagliato, perche mi fa paura e non mi sento libera di fare le mie esperienze che non ho fatto prima perche sto da tanto con lui.....
tu pero sei l altro.....va bene che lei abbia delle pulsioni....le circostanze lo consentono purtroppo.....strano che non le abbia pure tu...
ma da li....a lasciar che lei passi sopra tutto e tutti no. 
tu devi solo capire che sei psicologicamente pronto (perche fisicamente mi sembra che lo sei) ad accettare questa botta di vita che si sta concendendo tua moglie, oppure no.e con tanto amore le dici: amica del sole, io non ti impedisco nulla perche la vita e' la tua ma queste cose le fai lontana da me e dalla mia casa....o non so di chi sia la casa.....
per me (che sono quella non contro il tradimento) e' inaccettabile....
certe cose dell intimita devono restare tra voi.....e basta cazzo. 
se lei vuole fare sesso con quello la e tu vuoi ancora stare con lei, molto bene.....non farci sesso......
oppure ti ripeto: se ti eccita lo stesso la cosa.....prova altre strade....
dopotutto tu non mi sembri manco incazzato.....quando invece te sarebbe dovuto salire il pacciani!!!


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per tutti è così.....


Io in quel momento ho visto solo la fellatio.
E' stato alla mattina, mi ha svegliato così.
Mai capitato in tanti anni, non ho certo pensato ai risvolti della cosa.
E' dopo che mi sono fatto delle pare mentali.
Forse a ragione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo insieme da quando era ragazzina.
> Quello che faceva allora ha continuato a farlo nel tempo.
> *Era puritana, è rimasta tale*.
> A me andava comunque bene, o perlomeno, non l'ho mai forzata, ovviamente, a fare cose che non le andavano.


eh ma le ragazzine, almeno un tempo, erano tutte puritane.
Poi siamo cresciute, chi più chi meno abbiamo fatto esperienzE.
Lei no.
Ma qualche documentario magari le ha fatto venire qualche curiosità.
Prova a parlargliene.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, questo è quello che è. A meno che non si abbiano prove del contrario, e non mi pare, per un quarto di secolo sta tizia non si è depilata, nè ha fatto pompini con l'ingoio ed è sempre stata fedele. Cioè, non è esattamente la finta pudica che apre le gambe alla prima occasione di cui parli, eh.



Esatto. Credo che di donne così ce ne siano, o no?

Sto parlando di depilazione integrale, quella che va di moda adesso, non della minima cura che ogni donna
mette nelle parti intime. 25 anni fa non si usava.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma puritana ed andavate sulle spiagge per nudisti?


Ma questo non significa niente perdonami.... dai nn facciamo i provinciali... il nudismo non ha nulla a che vedere con la disinibizione sessuale..


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Perdonatemi: sarò ingenuo.
> Le mi esperienze sono tali da non essere arrivato alle vostre conclusioni con certezza, ora forse quello che temevo si sta rivelando vero.
> Era una mia paura, un terrore.
> Cazzo.
> ...



io rimango cmq dell'idea che ti ho scritto in mp  non perdere di vista quello!


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo non farti prendere la mano...
> Rileggi Danny
> e vi troverai dei germi contiani...
> 
> ...


che culo


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto. Credo che di donne così ce ne siano, o no?
> 
> Sto parlando di depilazione integrale, quella che va di moda adesso, non della minima cura che ogni donna
> mette nelle parti intime. 25 anni fa non si usava.


erano i famosi anni 80, hai ragione:rotfl:. Scusa Danny, non ti sto prendendo in giro, assolutamene, ma i forumisti qui mi hanno capita:rotfl::rotfl: MUORO:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Perdonatemi: sarò ingenuo.
> Le mi esperienze sono tali da non essere arrivato alle vostre conclusioni con certezza, ora forse quello che temevo si sta rivelando vero.
> Era una mia paura, un terrore.
> Cazzo.
> ...


No fermo.
FERMO.
Non farti fregare dalle proiezioni.
L'unica che sa le cose come stanno è il cuore di tua moglie.
Di quello ti deve importare, e del resto goditela.
Se accetti hai sbagliato a postare certe cose intime.

Ma io ho sempre visto che moltissime donne dopo i 40 si appigliano a qualcosa per vivere una nuova giovinezza.

Ma per esempio a me andò che tutto si sgonfiò come una bolla di sapone, tra le mie risate.
Porco can non so come dirtelo senza fare incazzare mia moglie che qui legge.

Quell'esperienza mi fece vincere ogni insicurezza.
La mia atavica insicurezza di fare qualcosa di sbagliato che porti una donna a lasciarmi no?

Sta attento a non usare il forum come un amplificatore di ansie.

Insomma come faccio a spiegarti che le mie amiche hanno sempre migliorato il mio rapporto con mia moglie?
Cos'hanno fatto?
Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi...
Mi hanno sempre detto tutto quello che si sarebbero aspettato da un uomo e non hanno invece avuto e mi hanno detto tu comportati così con lei, siam donne, e sappiamo come fare.

Insomma con l'amico non andò bene e successe quel che successe come a certi qui dentro...
Cito: " Far sesso con te mi ha fatto subito rimpiangere mio marito!".

Ricorda la molla
Per il buon sesso ci vuole molta confidenza.
Noi non sappiamo come mai ha aperto sti spiragli, ma si è aperta una vena 
Sfruttela...

Danny, tutto sarebbe diverso per te, se tu avessi un'amica.

L'amica serve a relativizzare l'assoluto: la moglie.

E non esiste nessuna donna sulla faccia della terra che sia riuscita a porsi davanti a me come l'assoluto.
Sono speciale a rompere gambe alle statue...
Essendo nano
colpisco in basso.

Ma non posso essere troppo esplicito: mia moglie è del forum.

Fammi un piacere coltiva questa sua nuova dimensione.

Noi non possiamo essere TUTTO per una donna ok?
Pappiamoci però la parte migliore.
QUella profonda...

Un giorno tu riderai di queste cagate.

Fa finta che sia vittima di un incantesimo.
Poi qui ti mancano certe voci, Eagle, Niko...persone che ci sono passate...

Tu la vedresti capace di piantare baracca e burattini e andarsene con un'altro?
E se la vedi capace
che te ne fai di una donna così?

Danny guarda potessi potremmo andare via una sera io e te
e ti mostro quante donne "integerrime" fan le pazze in giro...

Guai se i mariti sapessero.

Non vale la pena di darsi pensiero di ste cose.
Come è ora?
Allegra, pimpante, lavora, lava stira te la molla?

O è svampita?

Uff...


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma questo non significa niente perdonami.... *dai nn facciamo i provinciali*... il nudismo non ha nulla a che vedere con la disinibizione sessuale..


mio padre me lo dice sempre: non fare la provincialotta :rotfl:


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di cambiare sessualità, ma di cambiare abitudini. E' un po' come l'alimentazione: se sei abituata a mangiare tutti i giorni minestrina pensi che il mondo offra solo quello, e magari sai, ma solo per sentito dire, che ci sono pure altre cose magari più buone o anche molto più buone. Ma è, appunto, per sentito dire. Epperò poi ti capita che prima di fanno vedere una foto, poi ti fanno fare un assaggino piccolo piccolo e ad un certo punto, pure se è sempre la solita minestrina quella che ti tocca, provi ad insaporirla. Non è difficile.



Le tue osservazioni sono sempre acute e interessanti.
Grazie dell'aiuto.


----------



## devastata (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo insieme da quando era ragazzina.
> Quello che faceva allora ha continuato a farlo nel tempo.
> Era puritana, *è rimasta tale.*
> A me andava comunque bene, o perlomeno, non l'ho mai forzata, ovviamente, a fare cose che non le andavano.



Ne dubito, almeno non ho mai dato al termine puritana l'immagine di una che fa esperimenti orali con l'amante e pratica con il marito.

Giusto per chiarire io non sono una puritana, ma mi occorre molto tempo per sperimentare 'fuori casa'.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma parla con lei!
> chiedi, cosa le capita ... perché all'improvviso si ...
> ...




quoto!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so, sto prendendo tempo.
> Dal momento che non sto capendo nulla, sono solo a gravarmi di questo fardello, non posso parlarne con genitori, amici o altri - tutte persone che ci conoscono entrambi da tanti anni, sono qui a chiarirmi le idee.
> Vi terrò sicuramente aggiornati. Per ora sto da schifo, ho le mani gelide da giorni, i brividi, non mangio, non penso ad altro. Una condizione che non mi fa essere razionale nella maniera più assoluta per prendere la decisione migliore.


Ma dai sai quante puritane da giovani perdono sillabe negli anni...perdono la ri...e paffete...ti dici...ah grandio...
Ma sai quante dopo i 40 finalmente perdono ogni inbizione...uff...sono lente a maturare...credimi...


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> e la Madonna....ho letto.
> :rotfl:
> Denny guarda che esistono un sacco di forum trasgressivi & godericci
> anche cuckold, dove questi atteggiamenti vengono spiegati "ex professo"
> ...



Non me ne frega nulla della trasgressione. Non si è capito ancora?
Dovrei omettere i particolari?
Una relazione qualsiasi è fatta di testa e corpo.
Un matrimonio prevede il sesso.
Che faccio, taccio se l'argomento è intimo?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo insieme da quando era ragazzina.
> Quello che faceva allora ha continuato a farlo nel tempo.
> Era puritana, è rimasta tale.
> A me andava comunque bene, o perlomeno, non l'ho mai forzata, ovviamente, a fare cose che non le andavano.



Forzare non va mai bene
Stimolarla non so come, ogni donna credo che reagisca a stimoli diversi, si
Purtroppo o per fortuna (io credo la seconda) quell'uomo ci è riuscito
Ora, dipende da lei e da te portare questo nel vostro rapporto.
Altrimenti resto convinta che questo non sarà l'ultima volta che capiterà


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma le ragazzine, almeno un tempo, erano tutte puritane.
> Poi siamo cresciute, chi più chi meno abbiamo fatto esperienzE.
> Lei no.
> Ma qualche documentario magari le ha fatto venire qualche curiosità.
> Prova a parlargliene.


Ma infatti
Cosa vengono da me a fare eh?
Conte conte toglimi la ri...toglimi la ri...

E dicono ah finalmente libere dalla ri...adesso si che se godemo...


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

ma scusa ... immagino il pratico ... 

non ti è venuto spontaneo, dopo che ha fatto,
visto che stavi mezzo addormentato all'inizio,
di chiedere ... perché questa sorpresa? ... 

o ha finito e muti ... a lavarsi, colazione ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ne dubito, almeno non ho mai dato al termine puritana l'immagine di una che fa esperimenti orali con l'amante e pratica con il marito.
> 
> Giusto per chiarire io non sono una puritana, ma mi occorre molto tempo per sperimentare 'fuori casa'.


Se prima di allora non l'ha fatto nemmeno con il marito come la chiami?
io la definirei inesperta, puritana non mi piace


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che culo



Un giorno tu vedrai tuo marito con una che ha meno della metà dei tuoi anni.
E non avrai armi per combatterla.

E io riderò nel vederti sbriciolare.

Passa per dove sta passando Danny e poi parla.

TU non ci riusciresti MAI.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma questo non significa niente perdonami.... dai nn facciamo i provinciali... il nudismo non ha nulla a che vedere con la disinibizione sessuale..


Scusami, ma non è questione di provincialismo, ma di puritanesimo. Io non sono puritano, e neanche provinciale, ma una che si reputa, o viene reputata dal marito, puritana non ce la vedo su una spiaggia per nudisti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma scusa ... immagino il pratico ...
> 
> ...


stavo pensando la stessa cosa.
mai in 25 anni, uno chiede cos'è successo... magari con il sorriso sulle labbra, ma chiede.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma parla con lei!
> chiedi, cosa le capita ... perché all'improvviso si ...
> ...



E' la prima cosa che ho fatto, lo sto facendo sempre, il dialogo è la prima cosa che cerco.ù
Le ho chiesto come mai questo cambiamento.
Non c'è stata una vera risposta. 
In realtà si è aperta su alcuni argomenti, su altri si chiude a riccio. E' sulla difensiva.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusami, ma non è questione di provincialismo, ma di puritanesimo. Io non sono puritano, e neanche provinciale, ma una che si reputa, o viene reputata dal marito, puritana non ce la vedo su una spiaggia per nudisti.


Forse il termine non è corretto... come diceva Farfy, le si addicerebbe più inesperta...

ci sono delle signorine che definire "zoccole" è far loro un complimento che non andrebbero mai e poi mai in una spiaggia di nudisti... Secondo me quello è più in relazione al rapporto che si ha con il proprio corpo... non necessariamente legato alla sfera sessuale...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusami, ma non è questione di provincialismo, ma di puritanesimo. Io non sono puritano, e neanche provinciale, ma una che si reputa, o viene reputata dal marito, puritana non ce la vedo su una spiaggia per nudisti.


io che non mi intendo di puritanesimo invece chiedo: ma nei paesi nordici, dove spesso praticano il nudismo, non sono spesso puritani?


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E' la prima cosa che ho fatto, lo sto facendo sempre, il dialogo è la prima cosa che cerco.ù
> Le ho chiesto come mai questo cambiamento.
> Non c'è stata una vera risposta.
> In realtà si è aperta su alcuni argomenti, su altri si chiude a riccio.* E' sulla difensiva*.



Per forza... forse manco lei sa veramente cosa le sta capitando.. figurati se riesce a descriverlo a suo marito.........


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E' la prima cosa che ho fatto, lo sto facendo sempre, il dialogo è la prima cosa che cerco.ù
> Le ho chiesto come mai questo cambiamento.
> Non c'è stata una vera risposta.
> In realtà si è aperta su alcuni argomenti, su altri si chiude a riccio. E' sulla difensiva.


Ma non potevi solo dirle...
Ah grandio era ora che ti svegliassi un po....
Casso...

Dai...non starle addosso...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Forse il termine non è corretto... come diceva Farfy, le si addicerebbe più inesperta...
> 
> *ci sono delle signorine che definire "zoccole" è far loro un complimento che non andrebbero mai e poi mai in una spiaggia di nudisti... Secondo me quello è più in relazione al rapporto che si ha con il proprio corpo... non necessariamente legato alla sfera sessuale*...


quoto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Per forza... forse manco lei sa veramente cosa le sta capitando.. figurati se riesce a descriverlo a suo marito.........


Ecco appunto...


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un giorno tu vedrai tuo marito con una che ha meno della metà dei tuoi anni.
> E non avrai armi per combatterla.
> 
> E io riderò nel vederti sbriciolare.
> ...


 puoi farmi le carte anche per gli affari e la salute?anzi, lascia stare:mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io che non mi intendo di puritanesimo invece chiedo: ma *nei paesi nordici*, dove spesso praticano il nudismo, *non sono spesso puritani*?



Non mi sembra che i nordici e le nordiche siano puritani per difinizione.. almeno... mi sembra l'opposto.. ma magari è un'esperienza mia sfalsata


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Forse il termine non è corretto... come diceva Farfy, le si addicerebbe più inesperta...
> 
> ci sono delle signorine che definire "zoccole" è far loro un complimento che non andrebbero mai e poi mai in una spiaggia di nudisti... Secondo me quello è più in relazione al rapporto che si ha con il proprio corpo... non necessariamente legato alla sfera sessuale...


Non so, io mi rapportavo al termine che ha utilizzato il marito. C'è da dire che "inesperta" non credo, visto che non è che non sapeva cosa fosse un pompino con l'ingoio o il sesso anale. E' che, molto banalmente, non gli piaceva. Forse anche per puritanesimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io che non mi intendo di puritanesimo invece chiedo: ma nei paesi nordici, dove spesso praticano il nudismo, non sono spesso puritani?


Non mi risulta. Anzi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E' la prima cosa che ho fatto, lo sto facendo sempre, il dialogo è la prima cosa che cerco.ù
> Le ho chiesto come mai questo cambiamento.
> Non c'è stata una vera risposta.
> In realtà si è aperta su alcuni argomenti, su altri si chiude a riccio. E' sulla difensiva.


ah ops scusa avevi risposto a Sienne. Evvabbè il lato maialino la imbarazza. magari le hai posto male la domanda e non sei riuscito a fare in modo che si lasciasse andare. Scusa Danny... ma questa cosa tienila presente: non sei riuscito a fare in modo che si lasciasse andare.
Troppo moglie
Troppo figlia
Troppo mamma
Poco donna.
E' l'uomo che tira fuori certe cose dalla donna, lo sapevi?


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma puritana ed andavate sulle spiagge per nudisti?



Il naturismo non c'entra nulla col sesso.
Anzi. Direi che le spiagge naturiste sono l'antitesi del sesso.
Non per niente ci trovi bambini, nonne, nonni, famiglie.
I tedeschi, popolo non certo noto per la passionalità nel mondo, sono tra i più assidui frequentatori.
E noi andiamo in un villaggio tedesco da anni.
E' solo una concezione diversa del corpo.
Ma non vorrei deviare l'argomento parlando di questo, scusami. 
Grazie lo stesso.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

sulle difensive? Perché fai accuse o insinuazioni?

cioè, immagino ... curiosità, solletico ecc. e ti sorprendo,
ho da rispondere ... non è una cosa che mi cade dal cielo.
uno spirito prendo possesso o che ne so io ... non è uno stato così ... è pratica. 
cioè, almeno ... pura curiosità e mi andava di provare ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ops scusa avevi risposto a Sienne. Evvabbè il lato maialino la imbarazza. magari le hai posto male la domanda e non sei riuscito a fare in modo che si lasciasse andare. Scusa Danny... ma questa cosa tienila presente: non sei riuscito a fare in modo che si lasciasse andare.
> Troppo moglie
> Troppo figlia
> Troppo mamma
> ...


verde mio


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il naturismo non c'entra nulla col sesso.
> Anzi. Direi che le spiagge naturiste sono l'antitesi del sesso.
> Non per niente ci trovi bambini, nonne, nonni, famiglie.
> I tedeschi, popolo non certo noto per la passionalità nel mondo, sono tra i più assidui frequentatori.
> ...


Allora forse "puritana" non è esattamente il termine esatto per definirla. Anche perchè "puritano" implica atteggiamenti che vanno oltre la sfera sessuale ed abbracciano il vivere quotidiano in toto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi risulta. Anzi.


wikipedia mi darebbe ragione, ma non importa perchè non mi fido di wiki, mi dovrei andare a rivedere le teorie di Calvino ma ho orrore, spero passi Tebe.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so, io mi rapportavo al termine che ha utilizzato il marito. C'è da dire che "inesperta" non credo, visto che non è che non sapeva cosa fosse un pompino con l'ingoio o il sesso anale. E' che, molto banalmente, non gli piaceva. Forse anche per puritanesimo.



Mica è detto che lei fosse inesperta nel sapere che certe cose si fanno, solo era inesperta nel metterle in pratica lei...
magari era solo una questione di tabù mentale dovuto ad educazione e a tutta una serie di condizionamenti...tipo la depilazione integrale... 
anni fa non usava...e anni fa... nell'immaginario erano le prostitute o le "pornostar" a depilarsi completamente... che ne sappiamo di che cosa le è scattato nella testolina insieme al risveglio ormonale...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Mica è detto che lei fosse inesperta nel sapere che certe cose si fanno, solo era inesperta nel metterle in pratica lei...
> magari era solo una questione di tabù mentale dovuto ad educazione e a tutta una serie di condizionamenti...tipo la depilazione integrale...
> anni fa non usava...e anni fa... nell'immaginario erano le prostitute o le "pornostar" a depilarsi completamente... che ne sappiamo di che cosa le è scattato nella testolina insieme al risveglio ormonale...


A me pareva di aver capito che più che non sapere come metterle in pratica non le piaceva farle col marito.


----------



## devastata (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se prima di allora non l'ha fatto nemmeno con il marito come la chiami?
> io la definirei inesperta, puritana non mi piace



Questa storia mi ha fatto venire in mente una vecchia amica, circa  diciassette anni, era da un paio d'anni con il suo attuale marito, e durante una festa, allora si usavano, è uscita in lacrime dalla camera, era disperata, io non capivo, sapevo che andava a letto con lui da mesi e mesi, per farla breve l'aveva sverginata, al che le chiesi cosa ci aveva fatto fino ad allora a letto e lei disse che aveva sempre preferito dargli il c.... perchè aveva promesso alla madre di restare vergine.

Non volevo crederci, allora ero io puritana io, ero ferma ai baci, nel senso che al  c... proprio non ci pensavo proprio, era fuori da ogni logica per me.

Vai a capirle le persone.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

mmhh, però, velocina ... 
nel riprendersi o ristabilire la sua autostima. 

chiedi e parla con lei ... 
non quadra tanto con ciò che hai spiegato all'inizio ... 

forse è tutto semplice semplice ... e niente di che. 
Parla ... chiedi ... senza premura o strane idee ... 
Ascoltala ... 

sienne


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sei venuto qui probabilmente perche sapevi di non aver da solo le risposte....
> noi non te le stiamo dando.....cerchiamo tramite esperienza personale e indiretta di guidarti in un senso e in un altro...
> dandoti una vasta gamma di possibilita.....ma solo tu sai qual'e' la scelta giusta e la strada giusta da prendere....
> qui piu o meno chi in un modo chi un altro ci siamo passati tutti....
> ...


Non mi vedi incazzato adesso perché sono in paranoia completa.
E perché con lei mi sono straincazzato già buttandola giù dal letto di notte quando l'ho scoperto.
ne abbiamo parlato, ma la situazione mi ha sconvolto, perché è stato un assoluto cambio di prospettive nella nostra vita, nell'immagine che lei mi aveva sempre dato, e che lei continua, imperversa a dare, pur buttandomi lì indizi comportamentali che smentiscono le sue parole, mille contraddizioni che mi fanno incazzare dentro e che non butto fuori.
Lo so, forse sto facendo delle stronzate: cerco di usare la razionalità in un momento in cui dovrei semplicemente buttare fuori la rabbia.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me pareva di aver capito che più che non sapere come metterle in pratica non le piaceva farle col marito.


vabbè io ho dato per scontato, la sua inesperienza prendendo per buono il rapporto esclusivo che da anni ha con il marito...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Questa storia mi ha fatto venire in mente una vecchia amica, circa diciassette anni, era da un paio d'anni con il suo attuale marito, e durante una festa, allora si usavano, è uscita in lacrime dalla camera, era disperata, io non capivo, sapevo che andava a letto con lui da mesi e mesi, per farla breve l'aveva sverginata, al che le chiesi cosa ci aveva fatto fino ad allora a letto e lei disse che aveva sempre preferito dargli il c.... perchè aveva promesso alla madre di restare vergine.
> 
> Non volevo crederci, allora ero io puritana io, ero ferma ai baci, nel senso che al c... proprio non ci pensavo proprio, era fuori da ogni logica per me.
> 
> Vai a capirle le persone.


Una tizia una volta mi raccontò che dalle parti della versilia fossero le nonne che lo suggerissero alle nipoti. Però non so se sia vero, ripeto.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma scusa ... immagino il pratico ...
> 
> ...



Glielo ho chiesto.
Voleva provare cosa si prova.


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Questa storia mi ha fatto venire in mente una vecchia amica, circa diciassette anni, era da un paio d'anni con il suo attuale marito, e durante una festa, allora si usavano, è uscita in lacrime dalla camera, era disperata, io non capivo, sapevo che andava a letto con lui da mesi e mesi, per farla breve l'aveva sverginata, al che le chiesi cosa ci aveva fatto fino ad allora a letto e lei disse che aveva sempre preferito dargli il c.... perchè aveva promesso alla madre di restare vergine.
> 
> Non volevo crederci, allora ero io puritana io, ero ferma ai baci, nel senso che al c... proprio non ci pensavo proprio, era fuori da ogni logica per me.
> 
> Vai a capirle le persone.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> vabbè io ho dato per scontato, la sua inesperienza prendendo per buono il rapporto esclusivo che da anni ha con il marito...


Ma tu per esperienza intendi il numero di persone con cui si è stati? Perchè in quel caso avresti ragione. Io per esperienza intendo cosa fai effettivamente, anche con una singola persona. E quindi, per come la vedo io, più che mancanza di esperienza era mancanza di voglia.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Per forza... forse manco lei sa veramente cosa le sta capitando.. figurati se riesce a descriverlo a suo marito.........



Quoto.
Ottima osservazione.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Glielo ho chiesto.
> Voleva provare cosa si prova.


questo è tutto il dialogo che avete?
se è davvero così non si tratta di inesperienza sua (che poi tu dove stavi?) quanto di mancanza totale di intimità di coppia.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ops scusa avevi risposto a Sienne. Evvabbè il lato maialino la imbarazza. magari le hai posto male la domanda e non sei riuscito a fare in modo che si lasciasse andare. Scusa Danny... ma questa cosa tienila presente: non sei riuscito a fare in modo che si lasciasse andare.
> Troppo moglie
> Troppo figlia
> Troppo mamma
> ...



Sì, e non ci sono mai riuscito.
A me il sesso piace, ma lei di fronte a richieste più in là ha sempre opposto resistenza.
Quando parlavamo della cosa, rispondeva che non le piaceva neppure l'idea.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Glielo ho chiesto.
> Voleva provare cosa si prova.



Ciao

bene, e cosa ha provato?

cioè ... ho veramente difficoltà, scusami tanto. 
è la prima volta ... si alza le maniche e fa ... 
cioè, non chiede? se così va bene o come lo vorresti o ecc.?
è un atto per l'uomo ... è una cosa che si dà a lui, cioè del piacere ... 

cosa ha provato? ... in corrispondenza a cosa? 

sienne


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Mica è detto che lei fosse inesperta nel sapere che certe cose si fanno, solo era inesperta nel metterle in pratica lei...
> magari era solo una questione di tabù mentale dovuto ad educazione e a tutta una serie di condizionamenti...tipo la depilazione integrale...
> anni fa non usava...e anni fa... nell'immaginario erano le prostitute o le "pornostar" a depilarsi completamente... che ne sappiamo di che cosa le è scattato nella testolina insieme al risveglio ormonale...



Vero!
Le famiglia era un po' bacchettona, molto tradizionale.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Vero!
> Le famiglia era un po' bacchettona, molto tradizionale.


ma cosa c'entra?
in tutti questi anni tu non hai mai avuto la minima influenza ?
parli di lei come una che ha fatto sesso fino ad oggi con un fantasma che non ha mai avuto voce in capitolo


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu per esperienza intendi il numero di persone con cui si è stati? Perchè in quel caso avresti ragione. Io per esperienza intendo cosa fai effettivamente, anche con una singola persona. E quindi, per come la vedo io, più che mancanza di esperienza era mancanza di voglia.


ho escluso l'esperienza con la singola persona in questione, perchè danny ci ha detto che con lui certe cose non le ha mai volute fare... va da se che in questo caso bisogna considerare questo aspetto... se non conosci non sai se ti piace o no... se qualcuno ti solletica in maniera inaspettata magari ti fa venire voglia, specialmente dopo un momento di buio nero....


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra?
> in tutti questi anni tu non hai mai avuto la minima influenza ?
> parli di lei come una che ha fatto sesso fino ad oggi con un fantasma che non ha mai avuto voce in capitolo


ma lei è passata, secondo il racconto, dalla prigione al via senza ritirare le 20 mila lire... e lui...lo stesso...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Questa storia mi ha fatto venire in mente una vecchia amica, circa diciassette anni, era da un paio d'anni con il suo attuale marito, e durante una festa, allora si usavano, è uscita in lacrime dalla camera, era disperata, io non capivo, sapevo che andava a letto con lui da mesi e mesi, per farla breve l'aveva sverginata, al che le chiesi cosa ci aveva fatto fino ad allora a letto e lei disse che aveva sempre preferito dargli il c.... perchè aveva promesso alla madre di restare vergine.
> 
> Non volevo crederci, allora ero io puritana io, ero ferma ai baci, nel senso che al c... proprio non ci pensavo proprio, era fuori da ogni logica per me.
> 
> Vai a capirle le persone.


Questo è un altro discorso
Banalizzo per un attimo. Se tu conosci tuo marito da adolescente e lui fa sesso con te alla missionaria o al massimo con una variante, il sesso orale si conclude senza ingoio, il lato B non ti viene chiesto per motivi che non sto a sindacare.
Tu cresci, ti sposi fai figli e continui. Per te il sesso è quello. Senti parlare gli altri, ma tuo marito è sereno e felice così e tu non chiedi per paura di un "giudizio". 
Domani picchi la testa contro uno e scopri il sesso. Mille cose che avresti giurato non avresti mai fatto ti scopri che nel modo più naturale ti piace farle ecc ecc
Bel cambiamento non credi?


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi vedi incazzato adesso perché sono in paranoia completa.
> E perché con lei mi sono straincazzato già buttandola giù dal letto di notte quando l'ho scoperto.
> ne abbiamo parlato, ma la situazione mi ha sconvolto, perché è stato un assoluto cambio di prospettive nella nostra vita, nell'immagine che lei mi aveva sempre dato, e che lei continua, imperversa a dare, pur buttandomi lì indizi comportamentali che smentiscono le sue parole, mille contraddizioni che mi fanno incazzare dentro e che non butto fuori.
> Lo so, forse sto facendo delle stronzate: cerco di usare la razionalità in un momento in cui dovrei semplicemente buttare fuori la rabbia.


credo che per buttare fuori la rabbia in modo sano e costruttivo tu debba restare razionale....
lei deve levarsi dalla testa i grilli per un ora...sedersi a tavola con te e vomitarti tutto addosso, tutta la verita, su cio che vuole o no.
tipo: voglio solo provare, fammi cazzeggiare un po...ti amo ma ho bisogno di fare sta cosa...la verita non c'e'....ti amo ma ne ho bisogno...
oppure|: guarda avevo paura a dirtelo ma io voglio provare a vivermi questa storia con questa persona...
oppure ancora: no senti ho fatto una cxazzata lo sto capendo piano, ho bisogno di tempo ti prego perdonami...

non lo so....a me sembra che manchi il dialogo...se ci fosse un vero dialogo e sincero le risposte che cerchi te le darebbe lei....
o forse tu anche ha puara di conoscere la verita...

non so...


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Ottima osservazione.



Perdonami ma io non credo che sia la scaltrona che si potrebbe pensare... anzi, la trovo anche abbastanza sciocchina...nel gestire tutta questa cosa..

passami il termine che non vuole essere offensivo


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è un altro discorso
> Banalizzo per un attimo. Se tu conosci tuo marito da adolescente e lui fa sesso con te alla missionaria o al massimo con una variante, il sesso orale si conclude senza ingoio, il lato B non ti viene chiesto per motivi che non sto a sindacare.
> Tu cresci, ti sposi fai figli e continui. Per te il sesso è quello. Senti parlare gli altri, ma tuo marito è sereno e felice così e tu non chiedi per paura di un "giudizio".
> Domani picchi la testa contro uno e scopri il sesso. Mille cose che avresti giurato non avresti mai fatto ti scopri che nel modo più naturale ti piace farle ecc ecc
> Bel cambiamento non credi?


Quoto! oggi e un pomeriggio di quotamenti a vicenda :rotfl:


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bene, e cosa ha provato?
> 
> ...



Sì, mi ha chiesto come mi piaceva, e altre cose "tecniche".
Poi era orgogliosa di esserci riuscita.
Come se avesse sbloccato una parte di sè.
Forse è vero. L'educazione bacchettona l'ha bloccata per anni e 
solo il sentirsi "donna" conquistatrice, un ruolo che sta ora recitando col flirt, in 
un'età di maturità sessuale, è riuscito a forzare un blocco.
Non si se mi sono spiegato correttamente.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è un altro discorso
> Banalizzo per un attimo. Se tu conosci tuo marito da adolescente e lui fa sesso con te alla missionaria o al massimo con una variante, il sesso orale si conclude senza ingoio, il lato B non ti viene chiesto per motivi che non sto a sindacare.
> Tu cresci, ti sposi fai figli e continui. Per te il sesso è quello. Senti parlare gli altri, ma tuo marito è sereno e felice così e tu non chiedi per paura di un "giudizio".
> Domani picchi la testa contro uno e scopri il sesso. Mille cose che avresti giurato non avresti mai fatto ti scopri che nel modo più naturale ti piace farle ecc ecc
> Bel cambiamento non credi?


come si fa ad avere paura del giudizio di un marito?
anche questa è mancanza di intimità.
il sesso va curato anche con l'estrema confidenza ...si arriva all'assurdo da fare con altri quello che ci piacerebbe fare...non è meglio aprirsi?


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, mi ha chiesto come mi piaceva, e altre cose "tecniche".
> Poi era orgogliosa di esserci riuscita.
> Come se avesse sbloccato una parte di sè.
> Forse è vero. L'educazione bacchettona l'ha bloccata per anni e
> ...



Ciao 

così l'insieme assume un'altra luce ... 

bene, hai più possibilità come affrontarla ... 
perché a quanto pare, non fai da manichino da prova,
ma ti include ... nel suo percorso ... forse non quanto vorresti,
o quanto vorrebbe o riesce ... l'educazione, può fare brutti scherzi,
a volte ... forse è questa la strada ... 
parla comunque con lei ... 

sienne


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tipo: voglio solo provare, fammi cazzeggiare un po...ti amo ma ho bisogno di fare sta cosa...la verita non c'e'....ti amo ma ne ho bisogno...
> ancora: no senti ho fatto una cxazzata lo sto capendo piano, ho bisogno di tempo ti prego perdonami...
> 
> 
> non so...



No, no, è proprio quello che mi ha detto.
La cosa è venuta fuori tra una bugia e l'altra, una cosa negata e altre contraddizioni sue, che ci
hanno allontanato da un vero dialogo, soprattutto all'inizio.
Probabilmente non riesce neppure lei ad ammettere quello che sta facendo, anche se io le ho fatto domande dirette, cercando di comprendere le ragioni etc.
E probabilmente neppure io riesco a credere che tutto questo stia avvenendo.
Lo vedo e non voglio ammetterlo.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai sai quante puritane da giovani perdono sillabe negli anni...perdono la ri...e paffete...ti dici...ah grandio...
> Ma sai quante dopo i 40 finalmente perdono ogni inbizione...uff...sono lente a maturare...credimi...




Cazzate amico,non esistono donne puritane,ma uomini,in questo caso fidanzati, impediti.Il cornone di sta cavolo dui storia,perche'non l'ha ''convinta''a suo tempo??e cosa ci vuole scusa???altro che maturare........


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si fa ad avere paura del giudizio di un marito?
> anche questa è mancanza di intimità.
> il sesso va curato anche con l'estrema confidenza ...si arriva all'assurdo da fare con altri quello che ci piacerebbe fare...non è meglio aprirsi?



Non lo so come si faccia ma ti assicuro che capita eccome. 
sul resto quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

Un riassunto di 49 pagine si può?:singleeye: Chi è che si sacrifica di scrivermi un sunto di 3 righe?:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un riassunto di 49 pagine si può?:singleeye: Chi è che si sacrifica di scrivermi un sunto di 3 righe?:singleeye:


Lei ha una storia agli inzi
Lui l'ha beccata e gliela lascia vivere
A letto si è trasformata da pudica a donna esperta


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un riassunto di 49 pagine si può?:singleeye: Chi è che si sacrifica di scrivermi un sunto di 3 righe?:singleeye:


Ciao! fidanzati e sposati da sempre.
lui scopre marea di messaggi della moglie a un tipo che abita distante da loro.
lui comprende e le concede questo feeling ma che sia alla luce del sole
lei improvvisamente si lancia in pratiche sessuali mai provate con il marito
lui ora nn capisce più chi ha davanti.
lui la ama, lei sembrerebbe anche.
tradimento non ancora avvenuto completamente. 
solo bacetto


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

se la storia è vera questa donna non aspettava altro che scoprire u na sessualità disinibita:doveva arrivare un tizio qualsiasi per liberarla?
non solo, questo marito continua a dormire invece di prendere il toro per le corna (ops, scusa) e farle sperimentare qualche cosa di sua sponte  





farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so come si faccia ma ti assicuro che capita eccome.
> sul resto quoto


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao! fidanzati e sposati da sempre.
> lui scopre marea di messaggi della moglie a un tipo che abita distante da loro.
> lui comprende e le concede questo feeling ma che sia alla luce del sole
> lei improvvisamente si lancia in pratiche sessuali mai provate con il marito
> ...


3 righe non fare la furba
così siamo capaci tutti


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, è proprio quello che mi ha detto.
> La cosa è venuta fuori tra una bugia e l'altra, una cosa negata e altre contraddizioni sue, che ci
> hanno allontanato da un vero dialogo, soprattutto all'inizio.
> Probabilmente non riesce neppure lei ad ammettere quello che sta facendo, anche se io le ho fatto domande dirette, cercando di comprendere le ragioni etc.
> ...


ma danny se lei ti ha detto che vuole e ha bisogno di fare sta cosa...allora di che stiamo parlando scusa?
cioe'.....anche se tra contraddizioni e bugie yi ha detto quello che pensa di volere...ora tu devi capire se sei pronto ad accettare....
solo questo....
io mi comporterei da marito e non da amico confidente....ma non per come sono fatta io intendiamoci....
se fossi uomo dico.....
sicuramente le direi che no non posso accettare e sopportare una cosa del genere.....
devi avlutare se vuoi far parte di questo percorso suo di ritrovamento dell io intimo, oppure se vuoi restarne fuori e guardare da lontano
o chiamarti fuori alla grande...della serie: separazione.

pero mi sembra che si sta parlando di questa donna come di uan bambina che deve fare le sue prime esperienze....
non e' cosi...
e' una donna, e' una madre.....una donna e' tale non solo perche sa fare le pompe o perche si cura nell imtino....
una donna si vede da altre cose....
quello e' essere femmine......

bo......aiuto...non mi tornano le cose


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

un po' di fantasia, brio e vigore, perbacco


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> 3 righe non fare la furba
> così siamo capaci tutti


hihihihihi così almeno tra tutte e due ha visione più completa


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se la storia è vera questa donna non aspettava altro che scoprire u na sessualità disinibita:*doveva arrivare un tizio qualsiasi per liberarla?
> *non solo, questo marito continua a dormire invece di prendere il toro per le corna (ops, scusa) e farle sperimentare qualche cosa di sua sponte



a quanto pare si


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao! fidanzati e sposati da sempre.
> lui scopre marea di messaggi della moglie a un tipo che abita distante da loro.
> lui comprende e le concede questo feeling ma che sia alla luce del sole
> lei improvvisamente si lancia in pratiche sessuali mai provate con il marito
> ...


Oddio se lei si è scatenata a letto, dubito del semplice bacetto :singleeye: Però lui che dice va bene così ? Per quanto tempo ?


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> a quanto pare si


era retorica


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> era retorica


ti odio:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se la storia è vera questa donna non aspettava altro che scoprire u na sessualità disinibita:doveva arrivare un tizio qualsiasi per liberarla?
> non solo, questo marito continua a dormire invece di prendere il toro per le corna (ops, scusa) e farle sperimentare qualche cosa di sua sponte



Ciao

vero,

ma a quanto pare, lei sta provando con il marito, 
non con l'altro ... con l'altro sono sms e stuzzichino.

strano, ma posso immaginarmi che ciò può accadere,
se il dialogo o certi meccanismi o aspettative o o ... bloccano. 

sienne


----------



## Calipso (5 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio se lei si è scatenata a letto, dubito del semplice bacetto :singleeye: *Però lui che dice va bene così* ? Per quanto tempo ?


lui al momento temporeggia, cercando di mantenere la calma... 
lei sembrerebbe stia prendendo "confidenza con certe pratiche"... il che ci fa pensare ad un consumo con l'altro, non ancora avvenuto...
è da un paio di mesi che va avanti....


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sta a 1000 per la situazione
> Vuole verificare se può essere all'altezza e si prepara. Verifica se può essere sexy e provocatoria a letto visto che non lo è mai stata
> Ora perchè abbia sempre riufiutato le richeiste del marito è da capire, vero anche che ci sono uomini in grado di stimolare certe cose molto meglio di altri. Scusa Danny non vuole essere un'offesa nei tuoi confromnti


sicura che si stia preparando e non che invece stia facendo ripetizioni col marito di cose apprese col ganzo?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vero,
> 
> ...


No scusa mi suona strana la cosa .... Fa l'amore con lui in modo pudico per Tot anni poi si invaghisce di un altro che non frequenta sessualmente ma si scatena a letto con il marito... Toh bene che vada usano la webcam ( voglio esser ottimista)


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sicura che si stia preparando e non che invece stia facendo ripetizioni col marito di cose apprese col ganzo?


fa i compiti a casa


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sicura che si stia preparando e non che invece stia facendo ripetizioni col marito di cose apprese col ganzo?


Può essere
Io mi baso sul fatto che lui mi sembra certo che non si sono ancora incontrati


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un riassunto di 49 pagine si può?:singleeye: Chi è che si sacrifica di scrivermi un sunto di 3 righe?:singleeye:


Lui:Non accetta la nuova vita della mogliettina...!Lei si è specializzata in pratiche orali,e manda foto osè!lui fa il moderno è scrive che è normale....!Normale un cazzo!


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può essere
> Io mi baso sul fatto che lui mi sembra certo che non si sono ancora incontrati


a questo punto credo sia improbabile che non si siano già visti.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui:Non accetta la nuova vita della mogliettina...!Lei si è specializzata in pratiche orali,e manda foto osè!lui fa il moderno è scrive che è normale....!Normale un cazzo!


Ah si avevo letto la foto fatta dal marito inviata all'altro ... :singleeye: Ah danny io mi incazzerei a palla XD


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> a questo punto credo sia improbabile che non si siano già visti.


Almeno per webcam :blank: Se proprio ma proprio vogliamo esser buoni


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Professore*



perplesso ha detto:


> a questo punto credo sia improbabile che non si siano già visti.


Mi permetta:io sento odore di altro pisello...altro che bacio.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ho escluso l'esperienza con la singola persona in questione, perchè danny ci ha detto che con lui certe cose non le ha mai volute fare... va da se che in questo caso bisogna considerare questo aspetto... se non conosci non sai se ti piace o no... se qualcuno ti solletica in maniera inaspettata magari ti fa venire voglia, specialmente dopo un momento di buio nero....


Ma qua torniamo però al discorso della minestrina. Non è questione di poca o tanta esperienza, ma di tanta o
poca VOGLIA. E' un po' diverso.


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma qua torniamo però al discorso della minestrina. Non è questione di poca o tanta esperienza, ma di tanta o
> poca VOGLIA. E' un po' diverso.


Si pure sta storia del culo poi....non mi convince!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma qua torniamo però al discorso della minestrina. Non è questione di poca o tanta esperienza, ma di tanta o
> poca VOGLIA. E' un po' diverso.


E da dove sono arrivate le nuove idee esplorative :carneval: Le ha  proposte il marito o lei ?.... Scusate ma non ho letto


----------



## devastata (5 Novembre 2013)

Lei. Lui ci aveva rinunciato da decenni.


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2013)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi permetta:io sento odore di altro pisello...altro che bacio.


stavo pensando di chiedere la convocazione della moglie di Danny,perchè ci racconti la sua versione dei fatti.

e ovviamente per un'analisi del soggetto.   tenderei a notare un che di arrizzacazzismo,concorda?


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> E da dove sono arrivate le nuove idee esplorative :carneval: Le ha  proposte il marito o lei ?.... Scusate ma non ho letto


Lei,da lei.....mhhhhh!


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...5RooKU7tsww1rscEHCxcJPQ&bvm=bv.55980276,d.bGE


devastata ha detto:


> Lei. Lui ci aveva rinunciato da decenni.


brilla per iniziativa e passione.
io visualizzo il medico di viaggi di nozze interpretato da verdone


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lei. Lui ci aveva rinunciato da decenni.


Ovvia ma allora  a meno che non si è abbonata a youporn negli ultimi 2 mesi queste sacrosante idee innovative da qualche parte le saran giunte no?


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Professore*



perplesso ha detto:


> stavo pensando di chiedere la convocazione della moglie di Danny,perchè ci racconti la sua versione dei fatti.
> 
> e ovviamente per un'analisi del soggetto.   tenderei a notare un che di arrizzacazzismo,concorda?


Prendo atto della sua considerazione,condivisibile e inappuntabile,altresì la mia conclusionse si attesta più su un soggetto da sindrome analis bipolaris.Questa donna ha paura del giudizio del marito,si conoscono da giovani,quindi elargisce i suoi languori ad un terzo soggetto con il quale esprime la propria libertà sessuale.Credo che dall'arrizzacazzismo si stia transitando nello sgonfiacappelismo.Quindi non siamo nella fase di gratificazione nel addrizzare un cazzo,ma siamo transitati nella fase di gratificazione nel vederlo ammosciarsi dopo averlo scartavetrato per bene!Da qui i rimorsi da cui l'analis bipolaris e quindi i rapporti orali con spruzzata interna!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...5RooKU7tsww1rscEHCxcJPQ&bvm=bv.55980276,d.bGE
> brilla per iniziativa e passione.
> io visualizzo il medico di viaggi di nozze interpretato da verdone


Mado' allucinante parlava con la paziente al cell mentre faceva l'ammmmorrre con la pivetti :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No scusa mi suona strana la cosa .... Fa l'amore con lui in modo pudico per Tot anni poi si invaghisce di un altro che non frequenta sessualmente ma si scatena a letto con il marito... Toh bene che vada usano la webcam ( voglio esser ottimista)



Ciao

perciò, lui deve parlare con lei ... 
solo lei può dire, spiegare e rispondere ecc. 

è tutto un po' strano. ma sai come'è ... non si sa mai. 
è strano già solo il fatto, che un altro la stuzzichi e lei
prova quella attrazione e stimolo con il marito ... 
un uomo, che lei per anni e anni non ha voluto esplorare ... 
dove sta il collegamento esattamente? ... 

ma forse, lei voleva e qualcosa la bloccava? 
anche ben probabile ... 

che parli con la moglie ... 
ma poi, che ci racconti ... 

sienne


----------



## marietto (5 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ovvia ma allora  a meno che non si è abbonata a youporn negli ultimi 2 mesi queste sacrosante idee innovative da qualche parte le saran giunte no?


Mah, a dire il vero avevo letto in uno dei post che lei aveva ammesso che un incontro c'era già stato e che c'era scappato un bacetto...

Però viste le nuove informazioni sull'improvvisa conversione sessuale della moglie e considerando la descrizione del "terzo incomodo" (classico playboy navigato di provincia), mi risulta difficile pensare che un tipo così si faccia tre ore di macchina per "due chiacchiere e un bacetto". 

Non credo che stia "facendo pratica sul marito", non vorrei distruggere le illusioni di nessuno ma temo che stia facendo i compiti a casa e che a scuola ci sia già stata...


----------



## sheldon (5 Novembre 2013)

*Potrebbe essere*

un compensare il suo senso di colpa.
Non l'ha fatto per farti piacere,è proprio il caso di dirlo,l'ha fatto per sentirsi meglio lei,in questa maniera anche tu,secondo lei,trai un vantaggio da questa situazione.
E' un tacitare la propria coscienza,d'altronde perchè proprio adesso,in questa situazione?
Non certo per amore,perchè una persona innamorata capirebbe subito che stai soffrendo,che non sai che pesci pigliare,che la cosa non ti sta bene,che la stai accettando perchè sei disperato.
una persona innamorata quindi smetterebbe,lei no,si ti dice che finira',..vorrei ben vedere.
Caro Danny,smettila di fare citazioni dai Promessi Sposi e prendi in mano la situazione,non è comportandoti come stai facendo che salverai il tuo matrimonio.
Ad una persona,che per motivi anche comprensibili,vive una fase di immaturita' non vanno "concesse" troppe liberta',bisogna tenere atteggiamenti diversi,anche rischiando....tu invece ti comporti come quei genitori che per troppa bonta',per non litigare,perchè tanto poi capiscono da soli, rovinano i figli permettendogli troppo e poi è troppo tardi.
Con questo atteggiamento condiscendente e remissivo non otterrai nulla,tranne qualche bella risvegliata al mattino,ma anche quelle fra poco finiranno,cambia registro,hai il tuo matrimonio in mano e lo stai a poco a poco perdendo.
Guarda che te lo dice uno che si ritiene normale,non certo un  intransigente decisionista,anzi in diverse occasioni sono stato definito "politico",ma in certe situazioni,come la tua, la fase di attesa,il tanto poi finira',lei comunque ama me,non sono sufficienti,devi farti rispettare,ecco il rispetto è quello che lei non ha piu' nei tuoi confronti....ma sei stato tu a permetterglielo...reagisci


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

sheldon ha detto:


> un compensare il suo senso di colpa.
> Non l'ha fatto per farti piacere,è proprio il caso di dirlo,l'ha fatto per sentirsi meglio lei,in questa maniera anche tu,secondo lei,trai un vantaggio da questa situazione.
> E' un tacitare la propria coscienza,d'altronde perchè proprio adesso,in questa situazione?
> Non certo per amore,perchè una persona innamorata capirebbe subito che stai soffrendo,che non sai che pesci pigliare,che la cosa non ti sta bene,che la stai accettando perchè sei disperato.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

Danny è sparito:sonar: ...ok vado a organizzarmi per la cena :smile: buon proseguimento


----------



## marietto (5 Novembre 2013)

sheldon ha detto:


> un compensare il suo senso di colpa.
> Non l'ha fatto per farti piacere,è proprio il caso di dirlo,l'ha fatto per sentirsi meglio lei,in questa maniera anche tu,secondo lei,trai un vantaggio da questa situazione.
> E' un tacitare la propria coscienza,d'altronde perchè proprio adesso,in questa situazione?
> Non certo per amore,perchè una persona innamorata capirebbe subito che stai soffrendo,che non sai che pesci pigliare,che la cosa non ti sta bene,che la stai accettando perchè sei disperato.
> ...


quoto + verde


----------



## devastata (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...5RooKU7tsww1rscEHCxcJPQ&bvm=bv.55980276,d.bGE
> brilla per iniziativa e passione.
> io visualizzo il medico di viaggi di nozze interpretato da verdone



Fortunatamente non sono tutti cosi, ne gli uomini, e meno male, ne le donne.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...5RooKU7tsww1rscEHCxcJPQ&bvm=bv.55980276,d.bGE
> brilla per iniziativa e passione.
> io visualizzo il medico di viaggi di nozze interpretato da verdone



infatti.ma da quel che mi racconta una mia amica,che avendo 48 anni ed essendo single,del sesso ne sa...un 80% maschile e'cosi'


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti.ma da quel che mi racconta una mia amica,che avendo 48 anni ed essendo single,del sesso ne sa...un 80% maschile e'cosi'


  tu fai parte del 20....ça va sans dire


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Novembre 2013)

L'interessante esperienza formativa che traspare da questa discussione mi invita a fare un paio di semplici e brevi considerazioni.
La prima è sul tempo e sul luogo della formazione, intesa come rappresentazione sempre più dettagliata della propria forma, che ha l'ostinazione propria delle virtù instabili e la creanza che attanaglia anche gli spiriti incoscientoi altre a quelli che si stagliano alti.
Il tempo pare essere relegato ad una frazione della gioventù, periodo che, a onor del vero, si estende ormai senza soluzione di continuità da quando si abbandona il girello per imparare a camminare a quando lo si riprende perchè le anche sono consumate dall'osteoporosi, ma che si ferma di fronte alla maturità, che è quel concetto nebuloso e orrido nel quale non sono racchiuse tutte le cose serie e importanti, ma solo quelle senza ritorno, o meglio, senza ritrno indolore.
E' della maturità quindi il matrimonio ed un rapporto paritario, come se altri rapporti di socialità fra i sessi fossero una perenne forma di allenamento e palestra a questa definitiva forma di legame e se la parità e la reciprocità in un rapporto non fossero solo ed unicamente una rarissima e difficilmente funzionale fase relazionale entro un ventaglio di dominazioni e sottomissioni diversificate e contemporanee che funzionano benissimo e sono di una solidità e durata meravigliose.
Fare qualcosa fuori tempo è sconcertante, disturbante e persino ridicolo agli occhi di chi non capisce che ha un giusto e funzionale conformismo senziente senza saperne la ragione e, di conseguenza, un pessimo e geometricamente sbagliato anticonformismo nel tendere a qualcosa e nel manifestare una presunta originalità che è più disordine e cedimento alle circostanze che sintomo e fine di un'ìidea organica e alternativa di riorganizzazione intima e sociale.
In questo senso, sperimentare tregicomiche evoluzioni sessuali quando si è vicine alla menopausa è per le donne un indice ed un campanello d'allarme al tempo stesso per chi estrapola dati, senza avere un campione rappresentativo adeguato di valori, e ne proietta futuribili stravaganti conseguenze, sia di difformità dalle poche modalità sicure di interazione copulativa, sia della loro precarietà e, in questo senso, propedeuticità per la deflagrazione della attuale conformazione sentimental affettiva come concordata negli atti ufficiali ed accettata dal consorzio umano.
Il luogo ha le medesime caratteristiche ed assume connotati di scorrettezza e disfunzionalità simili al tempo, aggiungendovi una connotazione di subitanea e imprescindibile castigazione che non può essere procrastinata né negata.
Il talamo deve essere quello giusto e non va consumato qualsiasi genere di acrobatesco amplesso su un altro materasso, fra altre lenzuola e gualcendo cuscini diversi.
Esso poi deve essere al riparo da sguardi discreti ed indiscreti, quasi che soddisfare la propria fregola in metropolitana, nella sala d'aspetto del veterinario o sul banco di scuola del proprio figlio durante i colloqui rituali con gli insegnanti possa essere fonte di imbarazzo per i presenti e di discredito per i copulanti.
E questo solo per quanto riguarda le più semplici condizioni al contorno.

In merito alla questione più rilevante ed importante, cioè le modalità di formazione, il discorso si fa invece assolutamente più semplice.
In primo luogo, infatti, per ogni cammino che si intraprende è necessario che il primo passo prenda in considerazione una specie di regalità suprema che squarci i veli del negativo e includa in sé, comprendendole, ma mantenendole distinte e mutuamente esclusive le logiche dell'attivo e del passivo.
In questo senso è sempre una grande gioia e deve conseguentemente essere redarguita ogni forma palese od occulta di sua castrazione allorquando una donna si accinga a spogliarsi dei vecchi panni, non per restare ignuda, ma per indossarne di nuovi e di foggia più consona.
Secondariamente vi è la sapienza, intesa come conoscenza del principio maschile, nella sua forma positiva e mistica di grande megalite fallico che, piantato profondamente in terra, feconda con la sua punta il cielo tutto e tutti coloro che vivono fra questi due estremo ne traggono giovamento e fecondità.
Il vaso della femminilità che è il ventre della donna deve essere ben felice di raccogliere il rigoglioso e sprizzante succo che l'emanazione maschile della forma umana gli regala con nobiltà di gesti ed eleganza formale.
In terzo luogo va presa in considerazione la comprensione, quella forma contrappuntistica che è il principio passivo che ben si configura in un immobilismo fecondo e fruttoso, un po' come il placido mare che tutto contiene e tutto copre.
Il marito è quindi il più alto rappresentante e fattore di questa accettazione assolutamente passiva e dal significato così vasto e benigno, esso si fregia del titolo di comprensivo, sotto qualunque forma e destinazione.
In quarto luogo non può che esservi l'amore, una forza che protegge e costruisce, che ordina e dà e regola la giustizia degli atti e di ciò cui ben si ottempera nell'ottica di una forma che mai cede il passo alla sostanza.
Qui è facile ricoscere il ruolo di padre che presiede, quale Giove seduto sul suo trono, alla pace con piglio deciso e folgore in pugno, ma anche con un senso di equilibrio e prudenza che protegge e tutela chi ne ha bisogno.
In quinto luogo deve esserci, per forza, la bellezza che è il cuore del corpo in crescita e fusione di ciò che ha potestà con ciò che ha benevolenza.
Questa è senz'altro simboleggiata dal figlio, la vita generata che si alimenta e può venir inaridita se manca il cuore, il centro motore della creazione che tanto è stato artefice della sostanza quanto può esserne la terminatrice.
In sesto ed ultimo luogo bisogna tenere come punto fermo la pazienza, con le sie temperanze degli impulsi primordiali e delle inclinazioni bestiali, con tutta la sensualità e la passionalità della carne e della pancia, dell'istinto e del desiderio.
E c'è davvero da aver pazienza quando occorre perseverare nel contenere un impulso che è l'eco rafforzato di un altro che giunge per chissà quale ragione nel proprio letto con vigore e modalità inusitate.
Ma queste tappe che si rincorrono ciclicamente e talora si sovrappongono nei vari momenti della formazione hanno perlomeno quattro campi da gioco sui quali correre e librarsi.
Un mondo divino, di archetipi o di idee come lo definirebbe Paltone, ed in esso è difficile rispecchiare le umili ragioni dei sensi e le abiette tolleranze della carne, un continente creativo, con tutto il suo desiderio di esplicare le idee e le immagini perfette in atti concreti, incuneati nella realtà fattiva, uno stato di strutturazione, un etere createvo e alchemico che guarda con doppio occhio alla perfezione ed all'approssimazione con la quale esplicarsi e, infine, il mondo della materia, quello che si tocca e che si assaggia.
E non con una sola anima si periglia in queste forme ed in questi mondi, ma con tre.
Quella della vitalità psicofisica, che tanto ha in comune con le bestue che scodinzolano e con quelle che ruminano, quella dell0intelletto, che pesa e pondera col bilancino e si destreggia col pallottoliere ed infina quella trascendente che si regola coi concetti e dà natura etica a tutto il rimanente.

Ciò non toglie che la moglie di danny possa essere semplicemente una sguappola che non si fa di questi problemi.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si fa ad avere paura del giudizio di un marito?
> anche questa è mancanza di intimità.
> il sesso va curato anche con l'estrema confidenza ...si arriva all'assurdo da fare con altri quello che ci piacerebbe fare...non è meglio aprirsi?


Invece si dovrebbe averne molta paura.
Pensa quando è il marito a uscirsene con
Mi fai schifo perchè sei una troia
ora vattene dalla mia vita.

Pensa a passar di lì.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'interessante esperienza formativa che traspare da questa discussione mi invita a fare un paio di semplici e brevi considerazioni.
> La prima è sul tempo e sul luogo della formazione, intesa come rappresentazione sempre più dettagliata della propria forma, che ha l'ostinazione propria delle virtù instabili e la creanza che attanaglia anche gli spiriti incoscientoi altre a quelli che si stagliano alti.
> Il tempo pare essere relegato ad una frazione della gioventù, periodo che, a onor del vero, si estende ormai senza soluzione di continuità da quando si abbandona il girello per imparare a camminare a quando lo si riprende perchè le anche sono consumate dall'osteoporosi, ma che si ferma di fronte alla maturità, che è quel concetto nebuloso e orrido nel quale non sono racchiuse tutte le cose serie e importanti, ma solo quelle senza ritorno, o meglio, senza ritrno indolore.
> E' della maturità quindi il matrimonio ed un rapporto paritario, come se altri rapporti di socialità fra i sessi fossero una perenne forma di allenamento e palestra a questa definitiva forma di legame e se la parità e la reciprocità in un rapporto non fossero solo ed unicamente una rarissima e difficilmente funzionale fase relazionale entro un ventaglio di dominazioni e sottomissioni diversificate e contemporanee che funzionano benissimo e sono di una solidità e durata meravigliose.
> ...


Wow ancora ti prego..


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se la storia è vera questa donna non aspettava altro che scoprire u na sessualità disinibita:doveva arrivare un tizio qualsiasi per liberarla?
> non solo, questo marito continua a dormire invece di prendere il toro per le corna (ops, scusa) e farle sperimentare qualche cosa di sua sponte


E anche qui
Non è mai un tizio qualsiasi.
MAI.


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Wow ancora ti prego..


Tu sei relativamente niubba e non lo sai, ma non mi sarebbe così difficile continuare...


----------



## malox_70 (5 Novembre 2013)

danny, una mia curiosità...a prescindere dal pathos e dallo sconcerto che ora giustamente ti pervade e ti confonde, tua moglie ti piace/attizza di più ora o la preferivi  prima? Bada che il mio non vuol essere un subdolo inno al libertinaggio più sfacciato. E' solo una curiosità. Seriamente: se tu potessi, metteresti indietro le lancette dell'orologio per tornare a quando era (uso i termini che hai usato tu nei vari post) disperata e inesperta, financo poco interessata al sesso, ma fedele?


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già quello che fa smuovere le donne è l'amore.. dopo che lo scoprono nell'amante sanno fare i pompini.
> 
> Ma era la donna che sentimentalmente ed emozionalmente rispetto all'uomo ha molto di più?
> 
> Vabbè ma la storia è diversa chiedo scusa.


te sei il mio ragazzo... dimmi la verità... :clava:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> te sei il mio ragazzo... dimmi la verità... :clava:


Nenti sacciu..! 

mi spieghi perchè associ il tuo ragazzo alla "mazza" ? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nenti sacciu..!
> 
> mi spieghi perchè associ il tuo ragazzo alla "mazza" ? :rotfl::rotfl:


miii tu si che capisci...  se è il mio ragazzo un motivo c'è.... non mi sveglierò a 40 anni... ne ho la metà...ma.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ragazzo fortunato.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu sei relativamente niubba e non lo sai, ma non mi sarebbe così difficile continuare...


Meno male infatti che non c'è quell'altro vecchio intollerante tetraplegico in giro.


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

ho letto tutto... mah io lo trovo tutto molto squallido, senza offesa... ma qui forse se volete continuare a stare insieme, il 3o deve SPARIRE... leggi bene SPA RI RE... e ritrovarvi sessualmente e come coppia soprattutto... capire chi siete, cosa volete, e cosa vi piace, riscoprirvi... magari con l'aiuto di un terapeuta, che si occupi anche di sessuologia...

io non penso proprio che da un flirt questa si sveglia dal sonno... che prima sembra quasi una lesbo, e poi diventa la dea del sesso... ci credo poco, soprattutto se tu prima chiedevi...


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meno male infatti che non c'è quell'altro vecchio intollerante tetraplegico in giro.


So che apprezzi.
Grazie.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu sei relativamente niubba e non lo sai, ma non mi sarebbe così difficile continuare...


E' quello che ti ho chiesto...


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece si dovrebbe averne molta paura.
> Pensa quando è il marito a uscirsene con
> Mi fai schifo perchè sei una troia
> ora vattene dalla mia vita.
> ...


perché volano piatti dalla finestra?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché volano piatti dalla finestra?


No finta tonta
perchè quando arriviamo a quegli strali che ti ho descritto

Non c'è via di ritorno.

Poi i piatti te li spaccherai da sola in testa.

Piangendo che lui se n'è andato via perchè non ne poteva più di te.

Accade.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2013)

Meglio una donna avventurosa
che non na rompicojoni.

Rompi oggi e rompi domani
uno si gira e ti manda a fare in culo.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No finta tonta
> perchè quando arriviamo a quegli strali che ti ho descritto
> 
> Non c'è via di ritorno.
> ...


sento il tuo amore che mi scalda, grazie


----------



## Leda (5 Novembre 2013)

*Sì, ma...*

... povero Danny, eccheccazzo.
Gli è piovuto questo meteorite dal cielo e ha fatto quel che riusciva a mettere insieme con due-neuroni-due totalmente disastrati dalla sorpresa. Dategli un attimo di tempo per prendere fiato, e dai!

Danny, ci sono novità?
Benvenuto, intanto


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> ... povero Danny, eccheccazzo.
> Gli è piovuto questo meteorite dal cielo e ha fatto quel che riusciva a mettere insieme con due-neuroni-due totalmente disastrati dalla sorpresa. Dategli un attimo di tempo per prendere fiato, e dai!
> 
> Danny, ci sono novità?
> Benvenuto, intanto


ma di attimi gliene si da anche 2-3.    sarebbe già importante,per permettergli di realizzare,che entri nell'ordine delle idee che la moglie.... il tipo non l'ha visto solo per un bacino......al 99% diciamo

e che se conferma il placet alla "cena romantica" rischia di far rotolare una pietra che non tornerà al suo posto mai più


----------



## Leda (5 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma di attimi gliene si da anche 2-3. sarebbe già importante,per permettergli di realizzare,che entri nell'ordine delle idee che la moglie.... il tipo non l'ha visto solo per un bacino......al 99% diciamo
> 
> e che se conferma il placet alla "cena romantica" rischia di far rotolare una pietra che non tornerà al suo posto mai più



Guarda, Perplè, che più leggo cose qui dentro e più mi rendo conto che le considerazioni che noi tutti (io inclusa, sia ben chiaro) facciamo e le previsioni che ne traiamo seguono una linea che potrei definire 'probabilistica', mentre la vita, quella vera, se ne frega di risultare verosimile. E meno male, vorrei aggiungere, chè altrimenti ci ridurremmo tutti a cloni, interpreti di realtà prevedibili e tutto sommato identiche (e anche interscambiabili e impersonali).
Vivaddio non è così che vanno le cose.
Non sempre.
Quindi va bene, ci sono elevate probabliltà che accada e che sia già accaduto quel che molti pensano.
Ma non è detto. E comunque se Danny ha pensato che la linea migliore da tenere fosse quella che ha adottato avrà sicuramente avuto le sue motivazioni, e altrettanto sicuramente sarà disposto ad ammettere che si sia trattato di una scelta infelice, qualora i fatti lo dimostrassero.


----------



## marietto (5 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Guarda, Perplè, che più leggo cose qui dentro e più mi rendo conto che le considerazioni che noi tutti (io inclusa, sia ben chiaro) facciamo e le previsioni che ne traiamo seguono una linea che potrei definire 'probabilistica', mentre la vita, quella vera, se ne frega di risultare verosimile. E meno male, vorrei aggiungere, chè altrimenti ci ridurremmo tutti a cloni, interpreti di realtà prevedibili e tutto sommato identiche (e anche interscambiabili e impersonali).
> Vivaddio non è così che vanno le cose.
> Non sempre.
> Quindi va bene, ci sono elevate probabliltà che accada e che sia già accaduto quel che molti pensano.
> Ma non è detto. E comunque se Danny ha pensato che la linea migliore da tenere fosse quella che ha adottato avrà sicuramente avuto le sue motivazioni, e altrettanto sicuramente sarà disposto ad ammettere che si sia trattato di una scelta infelice, qualora i fatti lo dimostrassero.


Tutto è possibile, diciamo che gli indizi non sono proprio incoraggianti...
Magari la linea adottata da Danny si rivelerà migliore di altre, però dallo sviluppo del 3D ho un po' l'impressione che lui l'abbia adottata tenendo la testa ben piantata nella sabbia...


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Guarda, Perplè, che più leggo cose qui dentro e più mi rendo conto che le considerazioni che noi tutti (io inclusa, sia ben chiaro) facciamo e le previsioni che ne traiamo seguono una linea che potrei definire 'probabilistica', mentre la vita, quella vera, se ne frega di risultare verosimile. E meno male, vorrei aggiungere, chè altrimenti ci ridurremmo tutti a cloni, interpreti di realtà prevedibili e tutto sommato identiche (e anche interscambiabili e impersonali).
> Vivaddio non è così che vanno le cose.
> Non sempre.
> Quindi va bene, ci sono elevate probabliltà che accada e che sia già accaduto quel che molti pensano.
> Ma non è detto. *E comunque se Danny ha pensato che la linea migliore da tenere fosse quella che ha adottato avrà sicuramente avuto le sue motivazioni, e altrettanto sicuramente sarà disposto ad ammettere che si sia trattato di una scelta infelice, qualora i fatti lo dimostrassero*.


perché, lo conosci?


----------



## Leda (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché, lo conosci?


Non lo conosco: vado ad intuito.
Ma non mi serve conoscere una persona per pensare che meriti un po' di rispetto in un momento di merda della sua vita.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non lo conosco: vado ad intuito.
> Ma non mi serve conoscere una persona per pensare che meriti un po' di rispetto in un momento di merda della sua vita.


dici?
ognuno evidentemente ha il proprio intuito e la facoltà di rispettare chi ritiene lo meriti


----------



## Leda (5 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dici?
> ognuno evidentemente ha il proprio intuito e la facoltà di rispettare chi ritiene lo meriti


Beh, è sempre facile fare i forti quando si è in una posizione di forza 

Noto che in questo posto sono soprattutto gli uomini a non potersi permettere debolezze.
Userò la mia facoltà per dissociarmi dall'andazzo generale.
E anche per augurare la buonanotte, che si è fatta una certa :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, è sempre facile fare i forti quando si è in una posizione di forza
> 
> Noto che in questo posto sono soprattutto gli uomini a non potersi permettere debolezze.
> Userò la mia facoltà per dissociarmi dall'andazzo generale.
> E anche per augurare la buonanotte, che si è fatta una certa :singleeye:


aborro l'andazzo....son sempre dissociata a prescindere.
notte


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

*le ho parlato*

Stasera, dopo la giornata passata - quasi - sul forum con le idee mediamente più chiare - si fa per dire, le ho parlato.
Le ho chiesto di finire quella storia, io non reggevo più alla cosa. Mi sembrava che ormai un muro stesse sorgendo tra noi.
Lei ha accettato. Però subito ribattendo che tornare alla vita di sempre le avrebbe pesato.
Una prigione in cui lei non ha un minimo spazio per essere se stessa, contesa tra il lavoro, la casa (anche se i mestieri sono esattamente divisi a metà), la bimba (anche qui, tempi divisi equamente, comunque), senza un momento per se stessa, con un marito musone (probabile, ultimamente ho avuto parecchi problemi di vario tipo che mi hanno reso un po' assente). La vita di sempre, con la solita tristezza di sempre.
"Se non fossi andato a curiosare nei miei sms, che tra l'altro non è neppure legale, non avresti scoperto nulla. Io sarei stata contenta di vivere una cosa così, tu avresti avuto a casa una moglie più allegra, e la cosa sarebbe finita presto senza dolore per nessuno. Così invece, nessuno dei due è stato bene".
Poi le critiche nei miei confronti. Che sono assente, poco affettuoso, non la sorprendo mai.
Insomma le solite cose, credo, di quando un rapporto è arrivato a un momento di rottura o di crisi. Di quando una persona si sente soffocare dalla routine e dalla negatività, dall'essere prima che persona, mamma, moglie, un ruolo per qualcun altro.
Questo per lei.
Già, ma anche la mia vita è la stessa che conduce lei. Tra l'altro questa è la vita adeguata ai suoi ritmi, più pantofolaia: prima di sposarmi uscivo ancora e parecchio con gli amici, tutte le sere, ne avevo parecchi. Dopo il matrimonio abbiamo visto solo quelli che piacevano ad entrambi, nei tempi decisi insieme. Giustamente, perché se si è una coppia si deve decidere di essere in due, ma ovviamente io ho messo da parte gran parte della mia individualità perché lei mi voleva sempre al fianco, non voleva restare sola. Anche in palestra, dovevamo andare negli stessi orari, insieme. Un'esclusività che pian piano comunque aveva riempito la mia vita, che come avete compreso, si è svuotata di colpo in questi giorni in maniera, per me, traumatica.
Così lei a un certo punto, dopo qualche mese di malattie come ho raccontato, ha ribaltato la situazione e piuttosto che tentare di risolvere i problemi dal di dentro, ha trovato una soluzione al di fuori.
"Mi è capitata", ha detto.
La discussione è andata avanti, ma ho capito che a lei infrangere il "sogno" (come dice lei) a cui si era aggrappata e tornare a me soltanto le avrebbe pesato.
A queste condizioni ovviamente la cosa mi è sembrata umiliante.
"Fai quel che ti pare. Se io sono la prigione, vattene da lui, fai quel che vuoi, goditi sta cazzo di storia. Non me ne frega niente di averti  a queste condizioni, col  rancore come se io fossi un peso. Vorrà dire che troverò anch'io i miei spazi. "
Siamo genitori, lo saremo. La cosa è stata umiliante, non so quanto questa storia le interessi, di sicuro più del fatto di farmi male. A questo punto le cose non vanno più. Sicuramente tra di loro potrà finire, potrà interrompersi, ma tra me e lei la fiducia e il rispetto si sono incrinati per sempre.
Ripartire da capo come se nulla fosse stato successo, è impossibile.
Non sto parlando di separazione o altro, è prematuro. Di sicuro potrebbero esserci sviluppi ulteriori, lei vuole tenere il piede in due scarpe, da un alto il marito rassicurante, dall'altro l'amante divertente. ma di sicuro una grossa pietra tombale è stata messa sui pilastri che ci tenevano insieme come coppia. La nostra storia se proseguirà -c'è sempre una bambina di mezzo, bisogna andare con i piedi di piombo, io adoro mia figlia, per cui non prendo decisioni al momento-non sarà più come prima. Anche se dovessimo stare insieme, anche tutta la vita come da promessa,  e lei tornasse a cinguettare con me meglio di prima senza lui, io avrò tutta questa storia sempre dentro che farò fatica a dimenticare.


Poi alla fine uno cerca una spiegazione a tutto questo.
Ci sta la famiglia bacchettona, lei un po' repressa, la storia con me iniziata ai tempi del liceo e tutta la vita successiva passata insieme a me. 
Ci sta che passati gli anni ci si confronta col mondo che va avanti, mentre tu ti raffronti con i problemi e con le insoddisfazioni.
Ricordo la sua collega che lei criticava sempre,  quella carina sposata con prole, che messaggiava in ufficio con un flirt conosciuto per caso col quale poi ancora esce adesso di nascosto dal marito. Flirti al quale se ne erano aggiunti altri che gestiva perfettamente.
Questa cosa l'aveva disgustata, mi diceva, le dava fastidio. Me lo diceva mesi fa.
Poi mi ha spiegato stasera, dal fastidio iniziale, è subentrata l'invidia.
Per il fatto che lei era ancora capace di sedurre. E che si divertiva, mentre lei, mia moglie, aveva la sua vita grigia, sempre uguale.
E si è detta, perché no? Perché non devo riuscirci anch'io? E' capitata l'occasione e ha cominciato a giocare, per vedere come andava. Ovviamente il tipo in questione ha preso la palla al balzo. Mia moglie ha cambiato piano tariffario (ne ha preso uno scontato a forfait), e via a messaggiarsi.
Questa rinnovata carica seducente l'aveva gasata, rompendo anche alcuni suoi tabù, come per la fellatio, come ho raccontato. Io la vedevo diversa, ma più piacevole, perché no, era diventata capace di sorprendermi nelle piccole abitudini che modificava. Faceva shopping di più, ponendo attenzione agli abiti (prima era molto dimessa), e anche a me aveva consigliato un cambio di look, nuovi abiti, una nuova macchina. L'adolescente degli anni 80 rimasta tale per decenni ora si ritrovava donna. 
Io l'ho scoperto per caso venerdì, come ho detto, quale era la complessità della trasformazione in atto.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2013)

*@Danny*

Danny, sei disperato. Non capisci più niente. Sei sull'orlo di una caduta nel non-senso, o già ci sguazzi. Bene. Cioè, non bene, ma stai a sentire. Cosa farei io al tuo posto, con il cervello che rumina come sta facendo il tuo e ovviamente scoppia...

Io mi guarderei da fuori. Guarderei me, lei e l'altro e considererei le posizioni. Tu e lui siete rivali. Bada che non ce ne frega nulla di come si sente lui, cioè se lui si senta rivale tuo. Tu senti lui rivale tuo e questo basta.
Che si fa con un rivale? O lo combatti o ci diventi amico. Guarda che qui la posta in gioco conta poco, alla fine, ma non lo dico per svalutare tua moglie. Diciamo che lei dovrebbe cessare per un po' di essere per te tua moglie, ma solo una _posta in gioco_. Io mi preparerei con cura, mi farei bello, armato della migliore lucidità -quella dei folli- e cercherei di incontrarlo con una scusa. Un'invenzione qualsiasi, anche che ne so, che sei un esattore del fisco, o un assicuratore, vedi tu... Informati su questo rivale molto accuratamente. 
Poi lo incontri in un luogo anche pubblico, ma con tempo a disposizione, almeno una mezz'ora, e lì sorridendo anche con gli occhi, sorridendo con tutta la persona, con complicità da feroci alleati, -dopo aver cercato di vedere in lui nient'altro che uno che ha risvegliato l'animale che sopito stava dentro la tua donna, e non un essere vecchio, brutto, magari anche un po' puzzolente, o tutti i difetti che sicuramente gli scopriresti anche se fosse Adone-, gli direi: "ma hai visto la [Nome della Posta in Gioco] che pompini che sa fare? E come si concede quando..., ecc. e il languore del suo sguardo quando... ecc ecc. " insomma, lo coinvolgerei in una conversazione ammiccante e complice sull'argomento _Sesso con [Nome della Posta in Gioco]. _Non sarebbe tanto interessante a quel punto scoprire la reazione del tizio, che potrebbe anche negare tutto (ma tu dovresti insistere con quel neo che lei ha sulla coscia sinistra, e con ecc.. ecc., un'infinità di settagli che come marito dovresti conoscere benisismo), ma servirebbe immensamente a te per guadagnare la giusta prospettiva, senza arrivare alla misurazione di chi ce l'ha più lungo o gagliardo.
Fai dei begli esercizi di respirazione e concentrati solo su questo. Ne trarrai immensi benefici, che non sto ad elencare, ma credo immagini senza sforzo. Se vuoi l'elenco e la spiegazione dell'esperimento comunque te li do. 
Non vedo altre ipotesi di _azione sensata_, visto dove ti sei cacciato.


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2013)

*caro Danny*

Devo dire che la cosa s'è consumata ad una velocità supersonica........di storie simili alla tua ne abbiamo lette qui,ma nessuna s'è mai "risolta" così velocemente

direi che a sto punto procedere appena possibile ad una separazione consensuale sia la mossa più conveniente prima che arriviate a tirarvi i piatti dietro


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un riassunto di 49 pagine si può?:singleeye: Chi è che si sacrifica di scrivermi un sunto di 3 righe?:singleeye:



Allora, io sono il marito. Cerco di fare un riassunto, per modo di dire.
Insieme da 25 anni. Poche esperienze precedenti, nessuna successiva, una bimba di 5 anni.
Una vita tranquilla inseguiti da problemi e conseguenti frustrazioni, la morte dei genitori di lei.
una coppia "inseparabile", lei schiva, riservata ma sincera e schietta.
Poi venerdì mi chiede di uscire a cena con un amico.
Noi abbiamo solo amici in comune, lei non  ama andare per ristoranti.
Roba da mangiare la foglia subito. Cosa che ho fatto. Lei ha negato dicendo che era un cliente a cui aveva fatto un lavoro che si voleva sdebitare. Una scusa tremenda.
Va a dormire, scopro sul suo cellulare 800 messaggi tra di loro in un mese.
La sveglio, le faccio una scenata, lei mi racconta tutto, finora si sono visti una sola volta.
Lui abita a 3 ore da noi, è un gioco nato per gratificazione, doveva restare segreto, per farla stare bene dopo un lungo periodo di malattia e depressione.
Io la metto alla prova, conscio del fatto che se le avessi proibito di gestire quella storia l'avrebbe fatto ugualmente ancora di nascosto (col rischio di trovarmi sulla porta di casa con le valigie tra un anno senza neppure essermi accorto), per capire a che livello era questa storia. Le concede di continuare questo flirt telefonico a condizione che mi racconti tutto e mi faccia leggere gli sms e di uscire a cena con lui nel caso avesse rispettato questo patto. Lei accetta, ma poi cancella questi ultimi nei giorni successivi. Io mi incazzo, e si arriva a stasera con i post precedenti che la situazione è da vaffanculo. A lei si intende.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Allora, io sono il marito. Cerco di fare un riassunto, per modo di dire.
> Insieme da 25 anni. Poche esperienze precedenti, nessuna successiva, una bimba di 5 anni.
> Una vita tranquilla inseguiti da problemi e conseguenti frustrazioni, la morte dei genitori di lei.
> una coppia "inseparabile", lei schiva, riservata ma sincera e schietta.
> ...


Sintetizzando sei "guarito" da solo, ok dovresti leggere la storia di eagle


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, è sempre facile fare i forti quando si è in una posizione di forza
> 
> Noto che in questo posto sono soprattutto gli uomini a non potersi permettere debolezze.
> :singleeye:


Una brutta cosa per gli uomini dover fingere di essere sempre forti, in ogni momento.
Cazzo, piangiamo anche noi, abbiamo i nostri momenti di merda anche noi, amiamo anche noi.
Perché a tanti costa così tanto ammetterlo? Niente, questa cosa è Off Topic.
io credo che il miglior modo di dimostrare la propria forza sia essere sinceri.
Io sto cercando di farlo il più possibile.
Poi c'è chi ha visto altre cose in questa storia, ognuno di noi ragiona con la sua testa, e d'altronde non posso pretendere di essere compreso quando la realtà di una coppia è più complessa di qualsiasi descrizione si possa fare. Un forum non è purtroppo una conversazione a 4 occhi. Le cose poco credibili per alcuni di questa storia sarebbero comprensibili se ne parlassimo  dal vivo, seduti a un tavolo.
Magari sarebbe una serata piacevole, anzi sicuramente,  io comunque qui oggi mi sono sentito meno solo leggendovi.


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Una brutta cosa per gli uomini dover fingere di essere sempre forti, in ogni momento.
> Cazzo, piangiamo anche noi, abbiamo i nostri momenti di merda anche noi, amiamo anche noi.
> Perché a tanti costa così tanto ammetterlo? Niente, questa cosa è Off Topic.
> io credo che il miglior modo di dimostrare la propria forza sia essere sinceri.
> ...


non centra nulla ma ti volevo dire che legger la tua storia mi ha aiutata molto sul personale!! Sei un uomo splendido, sappilo!  scusa ma ti volevo ringraziare anche se non sai perché,ovviamente sono dispiaciuta per i fatti accaduti,però sei un uomo che ha un gran cuore e un gran senso di famiglia e questo ti fa onore, almeno ai miei occhi


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una tizia una volta mi raccontò che dalle parti della versilia fossero le nonne che lo suggerissero alle nipoti. Però non so se sia vero, ripeto.


le famose vergini dai candidi manti. Come no. Mica solo in versilia.


----------



## tenebroso67 (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ossignore mio, io invece temo che abbia fatto scuola con l'altro e messo in pratica 'anche' con il marito.
> 
> A me sembra la classica figlia di Maria.


Daccordissimo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un po' di fantasia, brio e vigore,* perbacco*


----------



## tenebroso67 (6 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sta a 1000 per la situazione
> Vuole verificare se può essere all'altezza e si prepara. Verifica se può essere sexy e provocatoria a letto visto che non lo è mai stata
> Ora perchè abbia sempre riufiutato le richieste del marito è da capire, *vero anche che ci sono uomini in grado di stimolare certe cose molto meglio di altri*. Scusa Danny non vuole essere un'offesa nei tuoi confromnti


Penso che le cose stiano proprio cosi'.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Danny, sei disperato. Non capisci più niente. Sei sull'orlo di una caduta nel non-senso, o già ci sguazzi. Bene. Cioè, non bene, ma stai a sentire. Cosa farei io al tuo posto, con il cervello che rumina come sta facendo il tuo e ovviamente scoppia...
> 
> Io mi guarderei da fuori. Guarderei me, lei e l'altro e considererei le posizioni. Tu e lui siete rivali. Bada che non ce ne frega nulla di come si sente lui, cioè se lui si senta rivale tuo. Tu senti lui rivale tuo e questo basta.
> Che si fa con un rivale? O lo combatti o ci diventi amico. Guarda che qui la posta in gioco conta poco, alla fine, ma non lo dico per svalutare tua moglie. Diciamo che lei dovrebbe cessare per un po' di essere per te tua moglie, ma solo una _posta in gioco_. Io mi preparerei con cura, mi farei bello, armato della migliore lucidità -quella dei folli- e cercherei di incontrarlo con una scusa. Un'invenzione qualsiasi, anche che ne so, che sei un esattore del fisco, o un assicuratore, vedi tu... Informati su questo rivale molto accuratamente.
> ...


Lui abita a 3 ore da qui, finora, con certezza, non vi è stato null'altro che un brevissimo bacio. La cosa è confermata dalla lettura di alcuni degli 800 sms. La cosa più erotica tra loro che è avvenuta è lo scambio della foto, lei nuda di sedere su una  spiaggia africana, una foto di nudo comunque casta che l'anno scorso aveva vinto un concorso fotografico (non metto il link ma è anche in rete), ma lei non ha mai fatto alcuna dichiarazione, e la cosa è particolare perché in quegli sms si dicono di tutto, lui è esplicito anche se usa terminologie da terza media, e lei sembra che lo prenda in giro, negandosi.
La dichiarazione più esplicita è stata un "va bene, te lo dico, mi piaci e mi manchi", alle sue insistenze.
Malgrado questo panorama assurdo, 800 sms in cui lui dice cose tipo "se un giorno forse faremo l'amore, ti donerò la maglietta che indosserò quella sera" e cazzate del genere, a livello di ragazzini, a lei questa cosa interessa, la vuole portare avanti, è una fuga dal solito ruolo di mamma, moglie. Lei uscirà con lui prossimamente. Il 15. Ogni tanto passa per lavoro nella nostra zona, non più di 6 volte l'anno.
A me sembra di vedere un adolescente con un filarino. Smessi i panni di moglie, di mamma, si mette a recitare la single con una relazione impossibile, del tutto mediatica, preferibile comunque alla noiosa routine della nostra famiglia. Il fatto che non rinunci in alcun modo della cosa, anche se ha sensi colpa nei miei confronti, ma la porti avanti come fosse ragione di vita è la cosa più preoccupante. E' una fuga, sicuramente, da un matrimonio, dalla famiglia (anche con nostra figlia è diventata impaziente, non la sopporta più), dagli impegni, dalle solite cose.
Qui forse più che pensare alla separazione, anche se effettivamente la sua reazione è stata umiliante, occorrerebbe una buona dose di psicanalisi per aiutarla a capire qualcosa della sua vita.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sintetizzando sei "guarito" da solo, ok dovresti leggere la storia di eagle



Guarito è una parola grossa. Non siamo una coppia, ma una famiglia, questo impone i piedi di piombo.
Fossimo stati solo una coppia ero già via. 
Leggerò la storia di eagle. Grazie.


----------



## tenebroso67 (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Vero!
> 
> In ogni caso in questi giorni ho notato comportamenti sessuali "anomali".
> I rapporti con mia mogie sono  abbastanza nella "norma", intendo dire  quasi puritani, e non per scelta mia. E' un concetto difficile da comprendere perché ognuno
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> .....Ora perchè abbia sempre riufiutato le richieste del marito è da capire, *vero anche che ci sono uomini in grado di stimolare certe cose molto meglio di altri.* Scusa Danny non vuole essere un'offesa nei tuoi confronti


Penso che le cose stiano proprio cosi'.

Terribile quando un'altro al posto tuo riesce a raggiungere quegli obiettivi sessuali che a te erano sempre stati negati........
Oltre alle corna pure lo sberleffo.....

Ma non voglio prestarti la mia katana per farti il harakiri....
Penso e spero piu' ad un'evoluzione di tua moglie (crisi dei 40 anni ?) in una nuova veste piu' trasgressiva, a prescindere dalla presenza dell'aspirante amante....


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se la storia è vera questa donna non aspettava altro che scoprire u na sessualità disinibita:doveva arrivare un tizio qualsiasi per liberarla?
> non solo, questo marito continua a dormire invece di prendere il toro per le corna (ops, scusa) e farle sperimentare qualche cosa di sua sponte


Non uno qualsiasi... ma quello che ha stuzzicato la sua femminilità e le ha fatto abbandonare il ruolo passivo e svogliato. Ha ragione JB ( che gli dèi mi perdonino) ma quello che è cambiato è il desiderio.
Denny... io parlo di desiderio non di amore.
E il desiderio che lei prova adesso non è detto che non sia per te, ma ho la sensazione che lei adesso... non so come dire... fai conto che abbia scoperto di avere dei superpoteri.
Fino ad ora era una persona sopraffatta dalla fatica quotidiana... e adesso ferma i treni con la mano.
Il sesso è tante cose, oltre a piacere: autoaffermazione, gratificazione... il sesso dà anche sensazioni di potere.
E per una persona che era in uno stato di sofferenza e di depressione è un grande cambiamento.


----------



## andrea53 (6 Novembre 2013)

*Ciao Danny.*

Scusa, faccio sempre un po' fatica a intromettermi in discussioni dove mi ritrovo ad essere un po' "estraneo". 
Mi dispiace sinceramente per le persone come te, uomini o donne, alle prese con questo genere di "lutti". 
Ho letto un po' i tuoi post e - sebbene ti trovi in una situazione estremamente confusa - vedo che conservi una non indifferente dose di lucidità. 
Posto qui due righe per quello che hai scritto ora: lei è insofferente a te e anche a tua figlia, come hai scritto. Bene, anzi, malissimo. 
Allora.
Falle provare un po' quella che lei inconsciamente insegue, la sua "liberazione". Quanti anni ha la ragazzina? 
Da quanto non trascorri una giornata da solo con lei? Portala via, dalla mattina alla sera, oppure per un giorno o due. Un sabato, una domenica. Prova a dire a tua moglie che vuoi stare (altrove) qualche giorno da solo con la bimba. Falle provare quella solitudine, quello stacco da voi che dice di voler inseguire. Falle trovare casa vuota, qualche sera, magari proprio quella del prossimo quindici. E' quel che dice di volere adesso, in fondo. 
La famiglia, la casa, il marito, la figlia, sono le pesantezze della sua vita? Così, tanto per vedere come reagisce. Falle sperimentare le conseguenze del suo comportamento. 
Secondo me il giochino con questo mister X funziona finché lei è sicura di tornare a casa e trovarvi lì, docili alla fine, e al vostro posto. 
In bocca al lupo, e solidarietà!


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Scusa, faccio sempre un po' fatica a intromettermi in discussioni dove mi ritrovo ad essere un po' "estraneo".
> Mi dispiace sinceramente per le persone come te, uomini o donne, alle prese con questo genere di "lutti".
> Ho letto un po' i tuoi post e - sebbene ti trovi in una situazione estremamente confusa - vedo che conservi una non indifferente dose di lucidità.
> Posto qui due righe per quello che hai scritto ora: lei è insofferente a te e anche a tua figlia, come hai scritto. Bene, anzi, malissimo.
> ...


sul grossetto e' troppo comodo lasciare la strada spianata solo quando serve. 
Per fare come dici tu dovrebbe partire domani con la bambina per una breve vacanza. Ed eventualmente di ritorno il 15. Sara' lei a decidere se esserci o meno al rientro. 
Mi rendo conto che con una bambina le cose sono piu' facili da dire che a fare...


----------



## marietto (6 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Scusa, faccio sempre un po' fatica a intromettermi in discussioni dove mi ritrovo ad essere un po' "estraneo".
> Mi dispiace sinceramente per le persone come te, uomini o donne, alle prese con questo genere di "lutti".
> Ho letto un po' i tuoi post e - sebbene ti trovi in una situazione estremamente confusa - vedo che conservi una non indifferente dose di lucidità.
> Posto qui due righe per quello che hai scritto ora: lei è insofferente a te e anche a tua figlia, come hai scritto. Bene, anzi, malissimo.
> ...


Ma anche no!
In questo momento non ha nessun rispetto nei confronti del marito e della famiglia. Esce con il "moroso" tranquillamente "in faccia" al marito che le ha chiesto di non farlo... Sarebbe capacissima di portarsi il tizio a casa, se tanto mi da tanto.
Anzi, la sera del quindici rientra dal lavoro il più tardi possibile, che debba prepararsi in fretta e furia e magari uscire in ritardo... Che se la sudi fino in fondo la sua serata trasgressiva...


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Novembre 2013)

In tutta questa storia, sento l'insofferenza di lei che si sta aggrappando a quel bagliore a costo di passare sopra a lui con uno schiaccia sassi. Una assoluta mancanza di dialogo probabilmente finito molto prima della crisi. E nessuno dei due che fa tabula rasa affrontando i problemi della coppia nella coppia e per ricominciare insieme da 0.


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

Boh sarà l'ora... Sarà, ma secondo me la soluzione è solo una... Niente bimbi in casa, tu e lei da soli e dacci dentro... Vai con le tue fantasie più spinte, prendila e "sbattila" proprio... Quando lei non se lo aspetta... Fallo in una maniera che lei non conosce!! Falle sentire il tuo odore di maschio.... Ogni maschio marca il suo territorio,no? Lei è tua!! Falle vedere che le "emozioni" che l'altro le da tu gliele dai... L'altro non chiede l'altro ha preso,lei non si è concessa a te forse proprio per questo!! Per una sera dimenticati che è moglie, lei è lì e sfoga tutte le fantasie, mi sembra che lei voglia questo... Non lasciarti più sorprendere da lei...ma sorprendila tu "uscendo la parte animalesca che è in te..." se ti aiuta anche la rabbia usa... Insomma lei mi pare che cerchi questo... E non fotografare solo lei... Fotografati anche tu...magari nel momento in cui pensi a lei...  so che è adolescente...ma lei vuole questo...tu la vuoi... Prenditi di forza questo momento!! 
Cioè lei non vuole la pesantezza della famiglia tu se le chiudi i giochi senza farla parlare lei ovvio che scappa...diventi anche petulante poi!! Insomma non le dire nulla...sorprendila in casa... Cm detto sopra... Poi per un week end concedetevi qualche trasgressione!! Lei vuole eccitazione in maniera "rozza" e tu le chiedi per favore... Così vi perdete... Insomma parola d'ordine ora kamasutra...falle capire che tu non dormi...era lei che non voleva,ma ora che sai che è uscita dal letargo prendila prendila prendila...senza chiedere per piacere


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

ovvio in tutto questo aggiungerei anche un flirt...insomma lei non è piu quella che conoscevi... Corteggiala,un messaggio mentre è a lavoro...una rosa a colazione...ecc...ma attento...lei ora non è l'unica...fa capitare anche un caffè al bar con una tua collega..mentre lei non sa nulla che sai che poi ti chiama dicendo"ah si amore sono al bar con tizia...a dopo ora nn posso"... Lei insegue un qualcosa che lattira perché non può avere...tu le piangi che la vuoi...lo so che tu la ami...ma per inesperienza lei non ha questa maturità di sentimenti...per cui secondo me così facendo lei potrà ricredersi.. Ti rendi sfuggente,virile e desiderabile al punto che secondo me sarete 10 a 0 rispetto all'altro... Insomma lei vuole distrazione...e tu la trovi sempre desiderabile...dimpstraglielo e non darti scontato!!


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ovvio in tutto questo aggiungerei anche un flirt...insomma lei non è piu quella che conoscevi... Corteggiala,un messaggio mentre è a lavoro...una rosa a colazione...ecc...ma attento...lei ora non è l'unica...fa capitare anche un caffè al bar con una tua collega..mentre lei non sa nulla che sai che poi ti chiama dicendo"ah si amore sono al bar con tizia...a dopo ora nn posso"... Lei insegue un qualcosa che lattira perché non può avere...tu le piangi che la vuoi...lo so che tu la ami...ma per inesperienza lei non ha questa maturità di sentimenti...per cui secondo me così facendo lei potrà ricredersi.. Ti rendi sfuggente,virile e desiderabile al punto che secondo me sarete 10 a 0 rispetto all'altro... Insomma lei vuole distrazione...e tu la trovi sempre desiderabile...dimpstraglielo e non darti scontato!!


tutto molto bello,ma

bisogna vedere quanta voglia hanno loro 2 di fare tutto questo.

le premesse non mi paiono buone


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto molto bello,ma
> 
> bisogna vedere quanta voglia hanno loro 2 di fare tutto questo.
> 
> le premesse non mi paiono buone


lui è qui perché la vuole...secondo me si deve giocare tutte le carte...a lei lui le piace perché è "leggero" lui invece la richiama col fischietto all'ordine... Mi sembra come u generale solo per abitudine...se è venuto vuole una mano...qui lo "sforzo" sta a lui...se vuole provarle di tutte per averla.... Credo che questa sia la cosa più logica da far...
In parole povere lei è una bambina che ha trovato un giochino nuovo interessante perché più semplice e apparentemente più bello del vecchio...invece di fasciarsi la testa... Beh che prenda la leggerezza che lei vuole e che se la prenda come lei vuole esser presa!! Da parte di lei non ci deve esser nulla,è lui che la deve riemozionare..e non piagnucolare o sgridarla...è proprio quello che lei non vuole cribbio


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Falle provare un po' quella che lei inconsciamente insegue, la sua "liberazione".


Molto pericoloso però.. Se poi scopre che è davvero quello che vuole?


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma parla con lei!
> chiedi, cosa le capita ... perché all'improvviso si ...
> ...


Già ma se, come penso, lei non ha idea di cosa sta facendo e soprattutto del perché, il risultato di queste domande sarà un mutismo che lui riempirà di millemila spiegazioni autoprodotte e contrastanti...


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E' stato alla mattina, mi ha svegliato così.


Wow! Al netto del contorno è un sogno! Se il paradiso esiste me lo immagino così..


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai quante dopo i 40 finalmente perdono ogni inbizione...


È verissimo, l'ho notato anch'io. Dopo i 40 hanno una metamorfosi che le fa fiorire. Mai capito come, perché e perché proprio a quell'età. Ma è vero.


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'è stata una vera risposta.
> In realtà si è aperta su alcuni argomenti, su altri si chiude a riccio. E' sulla difensiva.


Ah ecco, volevo ben dire.. 
Secondo me non è sulla difensiva, semplicemente 50% non sa la risposta e 50% non la vuole cercare perché intuisce che non le piacerà.


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Glielo ho chiesto.
> Voleva provare cosa si prova.


Ma non ha risposto alla domanda..
La domanda era: "ma perché ORA?"


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'interessante esperienza formativa che traspare da questa discussione mi invita a fare un paio di semplici e brevi considerazioni.


Una curiosità: ma il tuo cervello pensa allo stesso modo in cui scrivi?

Nota: non vuole essere un'offesa. Semplice curiosità.


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> diciamo che gli indizi non sono proprio incoraggianti...


E perché? La moglie è ancora là, che dice di amarlo e che gli fa i pompini con l'ingoio come sveglia. Non mi sembra vada proprio così male male... 
Poi per carità, c'è il terzo (in)comodo ma non si può avere tutto. 

Secondo me, la linea probabilistica come la chiama Leda è che la moglie si faccia qualche esperienza che non ha mai avuto la possibilità di fare e sbocci come donna. Perché proprio ora non saprei.


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Boh sarà l'ora... Sarà, ma secondo me la soluzione è solo una... Niente bimbi in casa, tu e lei da soli e dacci dentro... Vai con le tue fantasie più spinte, prendila e "sbattila" proprio... Quando lei non se lo aspetta... Fallo in una maniera che lei non conosce!! Falle sentire il tuo odore di maschio.... Ogni maschio marca il suo territorio,no? Lei è tua!! Falle vedere che le "emozioni" che l'altro le da tu gliele dai... L'altro non chiede l'altro ha preso,lei non si è concessa a te forse proprio per questo!! Per una sera dimenticati che è moglie, lei è lì e sfoga tutte le fantasie, mi sembra che lei voglia questo... Non lasciarti più sorprendere da lei...ma sorprendila tu "uscendo la parte animalesca che è in te..." se ti aiuta anche la rabbia usa... Insomma lei mi pare che cerchi questo... E non fotografare solo lei... Fotografati anche tu...magari nel momento in cui pensi a lei...  so che è adolescente...ma lei vuole questo...tu la vuoi... Prenditi di forza questo momento!!
> Cioè lei non vuole la pesantezza della famiglia tu se le chiudi i giochi senza farla parlare lei ovvio che scappa...diventi anche petulante poi!! Insomma non le dire nulla...sorprendila in casa... Cm detto sopra... Poi per un week end concedetevi qualche trasgressione!! Lei vuole eccitazione in maniera "rozza" e tu le chiedi per favore... Così vi perdete... Insomma parola d'ordine ora kamasutra...falle capire che tu non dormi...era lei che non voleva,ma ora che sai che è uscita dal letargo prendila prendila prendila...senza chiedere per piacere





Scaredheart ha detto:


> ovvio in tutto questo aggiungerei anche un flirt...insomma lei non è piu quella che conoscevi... Corteggiala,un messaggio mentre è a lavoro...una rosa a colazione...ecc...ma attento...lei ora non è l'unica...fa capitare anche un caffè al bar con una tua collega..mentre lei non sa nulla che sai che poi ti chiama dicendo"ah si amore sono al bar con tizia...a dopo ora nn posso"... Lei insegue un qualcosa che lattira perché non può avere...tu le piangi che la vuoi...lo so che tu la ami...ma per inesperienza lei non ha questa maturità di sentimenti...per cui secondo me così facendo lei potrà ricredersi.. Ti rendi sfuggente,virile e desiderabile al punto che secondo me sarete 10 a 0 rispetto all'altro... Insomma lei vuole distrazione...e tu la trovi sempre desiderabile...dimpstraglielo e non darti scontato!!


Superquotone! 

Magari nel parlare con tua moglie non ti sei espresso come hai scritto qui, ma effettivamente sei sembrato l'arbitro che fischia il fallo o decide di far proseguire il gioco. Entra in campo e giocala questa partita.
Parola d'ordine: sorprendila!
E in bocca al lupo.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

*aggiornamento*

Dopo una notte quasi insonne con i pensieri più foschi - anche le conseguenze di una separazione, con una figlia, e tutti i problemi, anche economici, annessi - il risveglio mi riporta su un'altra dimensione.
Mia moglie mi abbraccia, mi saluta "ciao amore", mi bacia.
"Dormito bene?"
"No, quasi insonne"
"Basta, chiudo la storia, non voglio vederti così".
Sorridendomi e abbracciandomi aggiunge altri tasselli a questa storia mentre facciamo colazione.
Adesso dà il giusto peso a una cosa che si è ormai sgonfiata. 
Il fatto che io l'abbia saputo ha cancellato il bella della situazione, il fatto di avere una tresca, di avere dei segreti, di fare qualcosa di nascosto. Per un po' questa cosa l'aveva eccitata tantissimo.
Da ragazzina nel bozzolo rimasta tale per 25 anni, ora si ritrovava donna che provava piacere a sedurre un uomo.
Tutto questo spiegava i suoi comportamenti mutati anche con me, la voglia di uscire dal guscio di una rigida immutabilità che era crollata con i 40 anni e la morte dei genitori.
Ora mi trovo di fronte una donna diversa, con cui fare i conti.
Non mi spiace affatto questa sua crescita sotto gli aspetti che più riguardano la sfera sessuale, almeno quando è tra le mie braccia, si intende. 
Ovviamente sono consapevole che provato il brivido della tresca una volta, e imparato come funziona, lei possa ripeterlo con altre persone.
La cosa mi preoccupa, ma a parte sforzarmi il più possibile di migliorare il mio rapporto con lei, e con me stesso, cercando di essere più attraente, meno rigido, meno uguale a me stesso, magari aumentando la mia autostima o cercando a mia volta con qualche donna qualche "tresca" come la sua che alleggerisca le mie aspettative nei confronti di mia moglie, non vedo altre soluzioni che non implichino una perdita ben peggiore, di tutto quello che ho, una famiglia, una moglie, una figlia, la casa.
Si sta assieme, ci si capisce, si comprendono le esigenze.
In ogni caso trovarsi a baciarsi alle 6 del mattino con la stessa intensità di quando eravamo al liceo, non è affatto negativo. Anzi.
Io ringrazio tutti quelli che mi hanno risposo, chi mi ha scritto privatamente, chi mi ha aiutato con le sue parole.
Mi scuso se sono stato poco comprensibile, specie nel testo che ho scritto all'inizio, che ha dato luogo a equivoci, ho scritto cose poco chiare.
La cosa è accaduta venerdì, son passati pochi giorni, ho avuto un forte crollo psicologico, ho assimilato pian piano una situazione che pretendevo di comprendere subito, maledetta ansia.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non centra nulla ma ti volevo dire che legger la tua storia mi ha aiutata molto sul personale!! Sei un uomo splendido, sappilo!  scusa ma ti volevo ringraziare anche se non sai perché,ovviamente sono dispiaciuta per i fatti accaduti,però sei un uomo che ha un gran cuore e un gran senso di famiglia e questo ti fa onore, almeno ai miei occhi


Grazie, ci tiriamo su a vicenda allora!
Questa è una bella cosa.


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> cercando a mia volta con qualche donna qualche "tresca" come la sua che alleggerisca le mie aspettative nei confronti di mia moglie


Lascia stare, giochino mooolto pericoloso. Per tutti i coinvolti.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E il desiderio che lei prova adesso non è detto che non sia per te, ma ho la sensazione che lei adesso... non so come dire... fai conto che abbia scoperto di avere dei superpoteri.
> 
> E per una persona che era in uno stato di sofferenza e di depressione è un grande cambiamento.



Esattamente. Ottima sintesi.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> In parole povere lei è una bambina che ha trovato un giochino nuovo interessante perché più semplice e apparentemente più bello del vecchio...invece di fasciarsi la testa... Beh che prenda la leggerezza che lei vuole e che se la prenda come lei vuole esser presa!! Da parte di lei non ci deve esser nulla,è lui che la deve riemozionare..e non piagnucolare o sgridarla...è proprio quello che lei non vuole cribbio


Hai ragione!


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E perché? La moglie è ancora là, che dice di amarlo e che gli fa i pompini con l'ingoio come sveglia. Non mi sembra vada proprio così male male...
> Poi per carità, c'è il terzo (in)comodo ma non si può avere tutto.
> 
> Secondo me, la linea probabilistica come la chiama Leda è che la moglie si faccia qualche esperienza che non ha mai avuto la possibilità di fare e sbocci come donna. Perché proprio ora non saprei.



Sicuramente è così. 
il fatto che capiti ora credo sia dovuto a diversi fattori:
1) età (a 40 si fanno i conti con gli anni che restano)
2) perdita dei genitori e differente ruolo
3) una malattia e precedente depressione
4) l'emulazione di persone a lei vicine sul lavoro


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo una notte quasi insonne con i pensieri più foschi - anche le conseguenze di una separazione, con una figlia, e tutti i problemi, anche economici, annessi - il risveglio mi riporta su un'altra dimensione.
> Mia moglie mi abbraccia, mi saluta "ciao amore", mi bacia.
> "Dormito bene?"
> "No, quasi insonne"
> ...


Non abbassare mai la guardia! Sopratutto adesso. Le cause scatenanti ci sono ancora tutte.  
I consigli di Scaredheart sono sempre validi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Una brutta cosa per gli uomini dover fingere di essere sempre forti, in ogni momento.
> Cazzo, piangiamo anche noi, abbiamo i nostri momenti di merda anche noi, amiamo anche noi.
> Perché a tanti costa così tanto ammetterlo? Niente, questa cosa è Off Topic.
> io credo che il miglior modo di dimostrare la propria forza sia essere sinceri.
> ...


Adesso io leggo un uomo,adesso!Rileggiti quello che hai scritto quando sei entrato e rileggi quello che scrivi ora.Adesso possiamo interagire seriamente.:up:


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Superquotone!
> 
> Magari nel parlare con tua moglie non ti sei espresso come hai scritto qui, ma effettivamente sei sembrato l'arbitro che fischia il fallo o decide di far proseguire il gioco. Entra in campo e giocala questa partita.
> Parola d'ordine: sorprendila!
> E in bocca al lupo.



Avete tutti ragione.
E sono anche le parole di mia moglie.
"Sorprendimi", mi ha detto.
Negli anni mi sono concentrato più su altre attività, lavorative, sugli impegni, sul mio ruolo di papà, e alla fine sono diventato sì un arbitro in famiglia. Cosa che non ero una volta, me lo dice anche lei.
Penso che mia moglie mi voglia ancora, ma ha bisogno di qualche brivido, lei sta uscendo dal bozzolo, io al contrario me lo sono creato.
Devo riconquistarla.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Mh*



danny ha detto:


> Avete tutti ragione.
> E sono anche le parole di mia moglie.
> "Sorprendimi", mi ha detto.
> Negli anni mi sono concentrato più su altre attività, lavorative, sugli impegni, sul mio ruolo di papà, e alla fine sono diventato sì un arbitro in famiglia. Cosa che non ero una volta, me lo dice anche lei.
> ...


Anche lei deve riconquistare te.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Avete tutti ragione.
> E sono anche le parole di mia moglie.
> "Sorprendimi", mi ha detto.
> Negli anni mi sono concentrato più su altre attività, lavorative, sugli impegni, sul mio ruolo di papà, e alla fine sono diventato sì un arbitro in famiglia. Cosa che non ero una volta, me lo dice anche lei.
> ...


Bravissimo


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Lascia stare, giochino mooolto pericoloso. Per tutti i coinvolti.


Sì, infatti, poi sono cose che si dicono per tirarsi un po' su. Non sono il tipo, non ce la farei.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso io leggo un uomo,adesso!Rileggiti quello che hai scritto quando sei entrato e rileggi quello che scrivi ora.Adesso possiamo interagire seriamente.:up:



Sono entrato a pezzi.
Parlare con voi mi aperto gli occhi su molte cose, sono riuscito a rasserenarmi e a guardare
la cosa con il distacco sufficiente per comprenderla.
Ieri e i giorni precedenti ero proprio fuori.


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Una curiosità: ma il tuo cervello pensa allo stesso modo in cui scrivi?
> 
> Nota: non vuole essere un'offesa. Semplice curiosità.


Lo scrivere costringe, per forza di cose, a semplificare.


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Le cause scatenanti ci sono ancora tutte.


Questo purtroppo è verissimo...


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lo scrivere costringe, per forza di cose, a semplificare.


Chissà come si vive con un cervello così...


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Avete tutti ragione.
> E sono anche le parole di mia moglie.
> "Sorprendimi", mi ha detto.
> Negli anni mi sono concentrato più su altre attività, lavorative, sugli impegni, sul mio ruolo di papà, e alla fine sono diventato sì un arbitro in famiglia. Cosa che non ero una volta, me lo dice anche lei.
> ...


Il prezzo per trattenerla diventerà verosimilmente sempre più alto.
Certe richieste incongrue vanno derise e rigettate come giustamente meritano.
Sul mercato si trova di meglio a meno.
E' bene che lo sappia fin da subito.


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

*il mio personalissimo contributo*

...se può servire...

Per quanto io possa essere stata presa da un rigurgito adolescenziale, da una crisi di mezza età, da un picco ormonale o semplicemente mi sia resa conto, dopo tre anni di analisi, di chi io sia veramente, nonostante il cambiamento, di cui il bagnino è stato solo la punta dell'iceberg, io non ho mai smesso, neanche un secondo, di amare profondamente mio marito.
Nonostante il mio svarione e la mia "confessione" (di aver desiderato un altro), nonostante il suo essere abitudinario, nonostante il suo di svarione (di aver desiderato un altra), nonostante il suo bisogno di essere al centro del mio mondo (che ora è un po' più ampio), mio marito non ha mai smesso, neanche un secondo, di amarmi profondamente.

Il punto è proprio quello: sentite di amarvi, nonostante tutto? Mio marito ha fatto e sta facendo di tutto per tenermi con sè. Io sto facendo di tutto per restare con lui.

Non credo di poter aggiungere altro, ci vogliono dei punti di vista più distaccati del mio...

Vi auguro il meglio!


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Chissà come si vive con un cervello così...


Come con una moglie logorroica e petulante: basta non acoltarla...


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Come con una moglie logorroica e petulante: basta non acoltarla...


 Difficile quando te la porti dietro e ti suona direttamente nella testa come un iPod bloccato..


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il prezzo per trattenerla diventerà verosimilmente sempre più alto.
> Certe richieste incongrue vanno derise e rigettate come giustamente meritano.
> Sul mercato si trova di meglio a meno.
> E' bene che lo sappia fin da subito.


Mah.. Non necessariamente. Può anche essere che lei abbia bisogno di una vita un po' diversa da come è ora. Semplicemente.
Il problema a mio avviso è semmai capire se lui, per quella che è la sua natura, possa darle quel tipo di vita oppure no.


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Difficile quando te la porti dietro e ti suona direttamente nella testa come un iPod bloccato..


Il cervello ama la realpolitik: il nostro è un rapporto puramente d'interesse.


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. Non necessariamente. Può anche essere che lei abbia bisogno di una vita un po' diversa da come è ora. Semplicemente.
> Il problema a mio avviso è semmai capire se lui, per quella che è la sua natura, possa darle quel tipo di vita oppure no.


Ciò di cui le mogli hanno bisogno è sensibilmente diverso da ciò di cui credono di aver bisogno, il che, a sua volta è ancora piuttosto diverso da ciò che è sufficiente ad un marito per trattenerle con soddisfazione per entrambi.
Abbassando con arte le di lei pretese e facendo qualche innocua concessione non è impossibile patteggiare lunghi e favorevoli trattati di pace.


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciò di cui le mogli hanno bisogno è sensibilmente diverso da ciò di cui credono di aver bisogno,


Perché dai per assunto che TUTTE le donne si conoscano così poco? Esperienza personale o generalizzazione?


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> ...se può servire...
> 
> Per quanto io possa essere stata presa da un rigurgito adolescenziale, da una crisi di mezza età, da un picco ormonale o semplicemente mi sia resa conto, dopo tre anni di analisi, di chi io sia veramente, nonostante il cambiamento, di cui il bagnino è stato solo la punta dell'iceberg, io non ho mai smesso, neanche un secondo, di amare profondamente mio marito.
> Nonostante il mio svarione e la mia "confessione" (di aver desiderato un altro), nonostante il suo essere abitudinario, nonostante il suo di svarione (di aver desiderato un altra), nonostante il suo bisogno di essere al centro del mio mondo (che ora è un po' più ampio), mio marito non ha mai smesso, neanche un secondo, di amarmi profondamente.
> ...


questo di certo non è semplice ma a volte è la soluzione migliore. 
ma tu e lui avete ancora questo mondo ampio o l'avete ristretto, nel frattempo?


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché dai per assunto che TUTTE le donne si conoscano così poco? Esperienza personale o generalizzazione?


Se è vero che sul tempio dell'oracolo di Delfi c'era scritto Γνῶθι σεαυτόν e se è vero che per Socrate, il quale non era l'ultimo degli zebedei, il concetto di conoscenza era tanto lontano dall'appartenere al genere umano che, al più, ci si poteva chiamar contenti circondando con uno steccato ciò che non si sapeva ed ammetterlo candidamente, e, pur senza ricorrere al principio di indeterminazione di Heisemberg (giusto perchè spaventerebbe il povero gatto di Scroedinger), nessuno, ma proprio nessuno, uomo donna o feino che sia, ha il privilegio di conoscersi.
E vogliamo parlare della differenza tra fenomeno e noumeno o del teorema di incompletezza di Godel?
No, meglio non parlarne...


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> nessuno, ma proprio nessuno, uomo donna o feino che sia, ha il privilegio di conoscersi.


Indi vale per ambo i sessi.
Ma sbaglio o mi sembri sottolineare che la cosa sia un problema più per la donna..? E conseguentemente per l'uome che le sta al fianco?
O ho inteso male?

Per il resto, lungi da me argomentare con Socrate!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se è vero che sul tempio dell'oracolo di Delfi c'era scritto Γνῶθι σεαυτόν e se è vero che per Socrate, il quale non era l'ultimo degli zebedei, il concetto di conoscenza era tanto lontano dall'appartenere al genere umano che, al più, ci si poteva chiamar contenti circondando con uno steccato ciò che non si sapeva ed ammetterlo candidamente, e, pur senza ricorrere al principio di indeterminazione di Heisemberg (giusto perchè spaventerebbe il povero gatto di Scroedinger), nessuno, ma proprio nessuno, uomo donna o feino che sia, ha il privilegio di conoscersi.
> E vogliamo parlare della differenza tra fenomeno e noumeno o del teorema di incompletezza di Godel?
> No, meglio non parlarne...



Scriviamolo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Indi vale per ambo i sessi.
> *Ma sbaglio o mi sembri sottolineare che la cosa sia un problema più per la donna..? E conseguentemente per l'uome che le sta al fianco?*
> O ho inteso male?
> 
> Per il resto, lungi da me argomentare con Socrate!


In questo caso sì.



Ultimo ha detto:


> Scriviamolo.


Ma anche no.


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Come con una moglie logorroica e petulante: basta non acoltarla...



basta non sposarla...


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> basta non sposarla...


Ma allora come fa a diventare moglie?


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma allora come fa a diventare moglie?



appunto, perchè mai dovrebbe?:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

:rotfl:





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lo scrivere costringe, per forza di cose, a semplificare.


:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma di attimi gliene si da anche 2-3.    sarebbe già importante,per permettergli di realizzare,che entri nell'ordine delle idee che la moglie.... il tipo non l'ha visto solo per un bacino......al 99% diciamo
> 
> e che se conferma il placet alla "cena romantica" rischia di far rotolare una pietra che non tornerà al suo posto mai più


Tu hai moglie?


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> appunto, perchè mai dovrebbe?:singleeye:


La vuoi dunque far vivere come una concubina per tutta la vita?
Non vuoi che diventi una donna onesta?
Sei senza cuore!


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La vuoi dunque far vivere come una concubina per tutta la vita?
> Non vuoi che diventi una donna onesta?
> Sei senza cuore!



una radio onesta, al limite...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Guarda, Perplè, che più leggo cose qui dentro e più mi rendo conto che le considerazioni che noi tutti (io inclusa, sia ben chiaro) facciamo e le previsioni che ne traiamo seguono una linea che potrei definire 'probabilistica', mentre la vita, quella vera, se ne frega di risultare verosimile. E meno male, vorrei aggiungere, chè altrimenti ci ridurremmo tutti a cloni, interpreti di realtà prevedibili e tutto sommato identiche (e anche interscambiabili e impersonali).
> Vivaddio non è così che vanno le cose.
> Non sempre.
> Quindi va bene, ci sono elevate probabliltà che accada e che sia già accaduto quel che molti pensano.
> Ma non è detto. E comunque se Danny ha pensato che la linea migliore da tenere fosse quella che ha adottato avrà sicuramente avuto le sue motivazioni, e altrettanto sicuramente sarà disposto ad ammettere che si sia trattato di una scelta infelice, qualora i fatti lo dimostrassero.


Ma va?
:up::up::up::up:
Già la vita quella vera
non quella degli altri
che ci immaginiamo con saccenza inaudita
nella nostra testa...

Ma comunque osserviamo come i Soloni della vita altrui
sono l'emblema della sfiga nella propria...

Da cui uno ti dice
Ma te vorresti risolvere i miei problemi?

ma casso guardati
mostrami come risolvi i tuoi e poi parliamo no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La vuoi dunque far vivere come una concubina per tutta la vita?
> Non vuoi che diventi una donna onesta?
> Sei senza cuore!


perchè? Non sono forse oneste le concubine Rabbyinlove?
Dove vedi la disonestà del dare amore senza nulla poter pretendere in cambio?:smile:


----------



## danielacala (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più che altro se non si ha la volontà di sembrare una cosa che è tutt'altro da una maestra di seduzione.
> La seduzione non si opera mostrando il c... ehm, non avviene con messaggi così smaccatamente espliciti.


QUOTO forse siamo oltre la seduzione...Ma sai quando si è belli tutto è piu' facile

Chi ci chiede un aiutino in questo FORUM dice spesso siamo BELLI...buon per VOI

La vanita' e' una serpe che ti conduce nel girone sbagliato...state attenti ex giovani.


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> una radio onesta, al limite...


Sono disgustato dalla tua muliebre misoginia...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Lui abita a 3 ore da qui, finora, con certezza, non vi è stato null'altro che un brevissimo bacio. La cosa è confermata dalla lettura di alcuni degli 800 sms. La cosa più erotica tra loro che è avvenuta è lo scambio della foto, lei nuda di sedere su una  spiaggia africana, una foto di nudo comunque casta che l'anno scorso aveva vinto un concorso fotografico (non metto il link ma è anche in rete), ma lei non ha mai fatto alcuna dichiarazione, e la cosa è particolare perché in quegli sms si dicono di tutto, lui è esplicito anche se usa terminologie da terza media, e lei sembra che lo prenda in giro, negandosi.
> La dichiarazione più esplicita è stata un "va bene, te lo dico, mi piaci e mi manchi", alle sue insistenze.
> Malgrado questo panorama assurdo, 800 sms in cui lui dice cose tipo "se un giorno forse faremo l'amore, ti donerò la maglietta che indosserò quella sera" e cazzate del genere, a livello di ragazzini, a lei questa cosa interessa, la vuole portare avanti, è una fuga dal solito ruolo di mamma, moglie. Lei uscirà con lui prossimamente. Il 15. Ogni tanto passa per lavoro nella nostra zona, non più di 6 volte l'anno.
> A me sembra di vedere un adolescente con un filarino. Smessi i panni di moglie, di mamma, si mette a recitare la single con una relazione impossibile, del tutto mediatica, preferibile comunque alla noiosa routine della nostra famiglia. Il fatto che non rinunci in alcun modo della cosa, anche se ha sensi colpa nei miei confronti, ma la porti avanti come fosse ragione di vita è la cosa più preoccupante. E' una fuga, sicuramente, da un matrimonio, dalla famiglia (anche con nostra figlia è diventata impaziente, non la sopporta più), dagli impegni, dalle solite cose.
> Qui forse più che pensare alla separazione, anche se effettivamente la sua reazione è stata umiliante, occorrerebbe una buona dose di psicanalisi per aiutarla a capire qualcosa della sua vita.


Ma come la maglietta?
E che me ne faccio della maglietta?

Tu mi devi donare le tue mutandine...
Casomai...

E che caspita
uno si fa tre ore di macchina....
per na maglietta?

Ma in che mondo viviamo...


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sono disgustato dalla tua muliebre misoginia...



...grazie:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Guarito è una parola grossa. Non siamo una coppia, ma una famiglia, questo impone i piedi di piombo.
> Fossimo stati solo una coppia ero già via.
> Leggerò la storia di eagle. Grazie.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
E nota come qui dentro a volte chi la fa facile
non è nè sposato, ma convive
e non ha figli...

Occhio che siamo pieni di gay esperti di culi altrui...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se è vero che sul tempio dell'oracolo di Delfi c'era scritto Γνῶθι σεαυτόν e se è vero che per Socrate, il quale non era l'ultimo degli zebedei, il concetto di conoscenza era tanto lontano dall'appartenere al genere umano che, al più, ci si poteva chiamar contenti circondando con uno steccato ciò che non si sapeva ed ammetterlo candidamente, e, pur senza ricorrere al principio di indeterminazione di Heisemberg (giusto perchè spaventerebbe il povero gatto di Scroedinger), nessuno, ma proprio nessuno, uomo donna o feino che sia, ha il privilegio di conoscersi.
> E vogliamo parlare della differenza tra fenomeno e noumeno o del teorema di incompletezza di Godel?
> No, meglio non parlarne...


Dai oh. Ma che è. La moglie del nostro simpatico amico sa benissimo quello che vuole, e non è, purtroppo, suo marito.


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè? Non sono forse oneste le concubine Rabbyinlove?
> Dove vedi la disonestà del dare amore senza nulla poter pretendere in cambio?:smile:


Nulla è più spaventoso che ricevere qualcosa gratis.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come la maglietta?
> E che me ne faccio della maglietta?
> 
> Tu mi devi donare le tue mutandine...
> ...


Ma è lui che l'ha scritto a lei, mica il contrario. O t'hanno chiesto le mutande in pegno, dopo?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> È verissimo, l'ho notato anch'io. Dopo i 40 hanno una metamorfosi che le fa fiorire. Mai capito come, perché e perché proprio a quell'età. Ma è vero.


Diventano finalmente donne
hanno completato l'esplorazione di sè stesse...

Ma se osservi è più facile parar torno una donna giovane
che una che passa dalla metamorfosi...

QUella più pazze sono quelle che hanno figliato a 20 e 25 anni...
Si ritrovano a 40 con i figli grandi e un mucio de tempo libero...


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh. Ma che è. La moglie del nostro simpatico amico sa benissimo quello che vuole, e non è, purtroppo, suo marito.


Non è detto che non voglia tenere *anche* il marito.


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dove vedi la disonestà del dare amore senza nulla poter pretendere in cambio?


Qualcosa in cambio ricevono....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma allora come fa a diventare moglie?


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*E*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> E nota come qui dentro a volte chi la fa facile
> non è nè sposato, ma convive
> e non ha figli...
> ...


E si,magari sono stati più coerenti di te,che sei sposata con figli e fai il cazzo che ti pare fottendotene di tutto e tutti.Sei un pessimo esempio oltre ad essere una pessima persona!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più che altro se non si ha la volontà di sembrare una cosa che è tutt'altro da una maestra di seduzione.
> La seduzione non si opera mostrando il c... ehm, non avviene con messaggi così smaccatamente espliciti.


Ah ma dici che sia per quelo che mandando in giro a destra e a manca la foto del mio ciccio...in erezion...non ho raccolto proprio niente?

Forse dovevo mandare quela con il ciccio molo...ma lì mi vergogno da morire

perchè non c'è nulla da vedere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> ...se può servire...
> 
> Per quanto io possa essere stata presa da un rigurgito adolescenziale, da una crisi di mezza età, da un picco ormonale o semplicemente mi sia resa conto, dopo tre anni di analisi, di chi io sia veramente, nonostante il cambiamento, di cui il bagnino è stato solo la punta dell'iceberg, io non ho mai smesso, neanche un secondo, di amare profondamente mio marito.
> Nonostante il mio svarione e la mia "confessione" (di aver desiderato un altro), nonostante il suo essere abitudinario, nonostante il suo di svarione (di aver desiderato un altra), nonostante il suo bisogno di essere al centro del mio mondo (che ora è un po' più ampio), mio marito non ha mai smesso, neanche un secondo, di amarmi profondamente.
> ...


 Sì, ci amiamo.
Malgrado tutto siamo molto uniti ancora. 
Io mi ero appiattito, diventando un ciabattone.
Lei invece in questo momento sta vivendo una rinascita, ha gli ormoni a mille, così dice lei, e dalla ragazza/donna schiva che è sempre stata si sta mutando in farfalla. Questa cosa ovviamente ha creato uno squilibrio, che adesso va risanato. Ovvero, devo cambiare anch'io come deve cambiare il nostro rapporto, e non è affatto detto che quanto avvenuto sia stato negativo, a tal fine.
Scoprire mia moglie diversa da come credevo è stato uno shock, che mi ha permesso di esaminare la situazione sotto tutti i punti di vista.
Io mi sono visto per quello che ero realmente e ho osservato  il mio appiattimento degli ultimi tempi.
Lei mi ha lasciato invece incredulo e traumatizzato.
Tanto che, lo si è visto anche qui, ho faticato a realizzare questo suo cambiamento, e questo mi ha gettato nell'ansia estrema per qualche giorno.
Oggi le ho scritto una mail, perdendo il mio ruolo di "generale delle sue emozioni" e lasciandomi andare con toni decisamente più affini a una relazione amorosa - la lettura degli 800 sms sarà servita a qualcosa, neh?  - e la sua risposta è stata diciamo intrigante. 
Non sarà facile ma le basi credo ci siano.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è lui che l'ha scritto a lei, mica il contrario. O t'hanno chiesto le mutande in pegno, dopo?


No a me mai...
Chiedono sempre
Contastro per caso mi hai sgraffignato le mutandine?

E io Certoooooooooooooooooooooo

Così siamo sicuri che c'è un'altra occasione per rivederci no?

Mi pare un'iniziativa simpatica no?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,magari sono stati più coerenti di te,che sei sposata con figli e fai il cazzo che ti pare fottendotene di tutto e tutti.Sei un pessimo esempio oltre ad essere una pessima persona!


Ma io posso dire di avere una moglie.
Io posso dire di avere una figlia.
E non mi sogno di giudicare il matrimonio altrui
o la genitorialità.

Si sono un pessimo esempio, non seguite il mio esempio...per carità

che mi portate via la torta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ma dici che sia per quelo che mandando in giro a destra e a manca la foto del mio ciccio...in erezion...non ho raccolto proprio niente?
> 
> Forse dovevo mandare quela con il ciccio molo...ma lì mi vergogno da morire
> 
> perchè non c'è nulla da vedere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


C'è differenza fra il tuo ciccio in tiro e non?non credo...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come la maglietta?
> E che me ne faccio della maglietta?
> 
> Tu mi devi donare le tue mutandine...
> ...


però pensavo: un signore, eh?
eccheè, un evento sportivo che uno si porta a casa la maglietta?
Il festival dell'unità?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non è detto che non voglia tenere *anche* il marito.


Ma che voglia tenere anche il marito è chiaro. Il fatto è che però vuole l'altro. Non ANCHE l'altro. Vuole proprio quest'altra persona. Che poi il marito faccia comodo a casa è, ripeto, evidente.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> C'è differenza fra il tuo ciccio in tiro e non?non credo...!


Enorme...
Chiedi a Quintina...o  nausicaa...o alla Matra....o...oddio non posso ricordarmi di tutte quelle che lo hanno visto...
Poi molto aprezzato per il sesso anale...pensa un po te...

Aspetta chiedi pure a Tebe...ma lei non ha visto la foto di quello molo...quindi non può ragionevolmente parlartene...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No a me mai...
> Chiedono sempre
> Contastro per caso mi hai sgraffignato le mutandine?
> 
> ...


Oddio, se devi tenerti le mutandine in ostaggio pur di constringerle a rivederti mica tanto.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io posso dire di avere una moglie.
> Io posso dire di avere una figlia.
> E non mi sogno di giudicare il matrimonio altrui
> o la genitorialità.
> ...


Avere una moglie come la tua per me significa essere single....,non è che c'è da vantarsene,ma vivendo nel tuo piccolo mondo è normale.Ti piace tanto fare lo sborone,avresti più credibilità nell'uscire di casa e farti i beati cazzi tuoi,ma ci vuole coraggio e dignità,vocaboli a te perfettamente sconosciuti!


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che voglia tenere anche il marito è chiaro. Il fatto è che però vuole l'altro. Non ANCHE l'altro. Vuole proprio quest'altra persona. Che poi il marito faccia comodo a casa è, ripeto, evidente.


Se si accontenta del suo ruolo porebbe anche goderne (a tempo perso).


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se si accontenta del suo ruolo porebbe anche goderne (a tempo perso).


Infatti era l'ipotesi ventilata da qualcuno, anche dal marito stesso, ad inizio thread.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però pensavo: un signore, eh?
> eccheè, un evento sportivo che uno si porta a casa la maglietta?
> Il festival dell'unità?


Il mio guaio oramai è questo...
Mia moglie mi chiede...
Ma come mai ti soffi il naso con delle mutandine fgemminili?
Come mai al posto di usare fazzoletti usi mutandine?

E io a lei...

Perchè fa fetish no?
Fa in....

E lei...
Ma cavoli c'era un perizoma rosso dentro la tasca della giacca del vestito da concerto...

E io donna...
Quello è il talismano...siccome oramai organista è sinonimo di gay...io tengo a ribadire le distanze giuste da quel mondo....


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma allora come fa a diventare moglie?


ma perché dovrebbe diventarlo?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avere una moglie come la tua per me significa essere single....,non è che c'è da vantarsene,ma vivendo nel tuo piccolo mondo è normale.Ti piace tanto fare lo sborone,avresti più credibilità nell'uscire di casa e farti i beati cazzi tuoi,ma ci vuole coraggio e dignità,vocaboli a te perfettamente sconosciuti!


Non la cambierei con NESSUNA al mondo...
Se mi guardo in giro
Mi è andata proprio da culo...

E se osservo l'invidia dei mariti altrui....

Me sfregolo le man...


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Ah*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Enorme...
> Chiedi a Quintina...o  nausicaa...o alla Matra....o...oddio non posso ricordarmi di tutte quelle che lo hanno visto...
> Poi molto aprezzato per il sesso anale...pensa un po te...
> 
> Aspetta chiedi pure a Tebe...ma lei non ha visto la foto di quello molo...quindi non può ragionevolmente parlartene...


Che fai hai paura adesso?fai l'uomo no?perché trovare la scusa delle foto?paura che tua moglie possa leggere?e dai mi sembra cosa risaputa.... che hanno visto quello spettacolo deprimente dal vivo!O no?


----------



## Calipso (6 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Scusa, faccio sempre un po' fatica a intromettermi in discussioni dove mi ritrovo ad essere un po' "estraneo".
> Mi dispiace sinceramente per le persone come te, uomini o donne, alle prese con questo genere di "lutti".
> Ho letto un po' i tuoi post e - sebbene ti trovi in una situazione estremamente confusa - vedo che conservi una non indifferente dose di lucidità.
> Posto qui due righe per quello che hai scritto ora: lei è insofferente a te e anche a tua figlia, come hai scritto. Bene, anzi, malissimo.
> ...




Quoto tutto...! secondo me potrebbe essere mossa corretta!


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché dovrebbe diventarlo?


Voi ragazze radical chic avete reazioni simili...


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non la cambierei con NESSUNA al mondo...
> Se mi guardo in giro
> Mi è andata proprio da culo...
> 
> ...


Invidia?vi compatiscono.Certo capisco che tu intenda la cosa come fortuna,una donna dentro casa che ti lascia fare il cazzo che ti pare,facendo a sua volte il cazzo che gli pare,per come sei tu è una fortuna.Per come sono io prenderei una domestica e vivrei le mie storiacce coerentemente........Capisco che il sacramento del matrimonio per te che frequenti le chiese è una cosa seria...:rotfl:!A me diverti e non poco,un giullare ne più ne meno!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invidia?vi compatiscono.Certo capisco che tu intenda la cosa come fortuna,una donna dentro casa che ti lascia fare il cazzo che ti pare,facendo a sua volte il cazzo che gli pare,per come sei tu è una fortuna.Per come sono io prenderei una domestica e vivrei le mie storiacce coerentemente........Capisco che il sacramento del matrimonio per te che frequenti le chiese è una cosa seria...:rotfl:!A me diverti e non poco,un giullare ne più ne meno!


Ma perchè? Compatire? Ma sti cazzi, voglio dire: sono affari loro. Sta bene a loro, non vedo esattamente perchè la cosa possa dar fastidio a chicchessia.


----------



## Calipso (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ci amiamo.
> Malgrado tutto siamo molto uniti ancora.
> Io mi ero appiattito, diventando un ciabattone.
> Lei invece in questo momento sta vivendo una rinascita, ha gli ormoni a mille, così dice lei, e dalla ragazza/donna schiva che è sempre stata si sta mutando in farfalla. Questa cosa ovviamente ha creato uno squilibrio, che adesso va risanato. Ovvero, devo cambiare anch'io come deve cambiare il nostro rapporto, e non è affatto detto che quanto avvenuto sia stato negativo, a tal fine.
> ...



Certo che sei un tesoro.... lo voglio anch'io un marito così!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Enorme...
> Chiedi a Quintina...o nausicaa...o alla Matra....o...oddio non posso ricordarmi di tutte quelle che lo hanno visto...
> Poi molto aprezzato per il sesso anale...pensa un po te...
> 
> Aspetta chiedi pure a Tebe...ma lei non ha visto la foto di quello molo...quindi non può ragionevolmente parlartene...


Lo so che giochi ma comunque sta cosa che hai scritto è molto poco elegante.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che fai hai paura adesso?fai l'uomo no?perché trovare la scusa delle foto?paura che tua moglie possa leggere?e dai mi sembra cosa risaputa.... che hanno visto quello spettacolo deprimente dal vivo!O no?


Ma tu sei così scemo da credere che mia moglie non abbia il MMS con quella foto?
Fu la prima a cui lo inviaii no?

E le dissi guarda cara finalmente posso certificarmi e dire
sono questo non un millimetro in più e non uno in meno...

Non sto parlandao dal vivo
sto parlando di un MMS.

Su dal vivo, non ne parlerei con nessuno, perchè sono cose intime.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Compatire? Ma sti cazzi, voglio dire: sono affari loro. Sta bene a loro, non vedo esattamente perchè la cosa possa dar fastidio a chicchessia.


Ma certo sta bene a loro...,ma che venga qui ad elargire opinioni o a vantarsi del suo matrimonio mi sembra ridicolo oltre che patetico.C'è molto poco da invidiarlo un matrimonio così!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Certo che sei un tesoro.... lo voglio anch'io un marito così!


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invidia?vi compatiscono.Certo capisco che tu intenda la cosa come fortuna,una donna dentro casa che ti lascia fare il cazzo che ti pare,facendo a sua volte il cazzo che gli pare,per come sei tu è una fortuna.Per come sono io prenderei una domestica e vivrei le mie storiacce coerentemente........Capisco che il sacramento del matrimonio per te che frequenti le chiese è una cosa seria...:rotfl:!A me diverti e non poco,un giullare ne più ne meno!


Intanto noi entriamo nel ventesimo anno, 
Abbiamo una figlia che cresce
e stiamo bene.

Non ci manca nulla.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu sei così scemo da credere che mia moglie non abbia il MMS con quella foto?
> Fu la prima a cui lo inviaii no?
> 
> E le dissi guarda cara finalmente posso certificarmi e dire
> ...


No ma son sicuro che magari non ti sei fermato alle foto...o no?


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che voglia tenere anche il marito è chiaro. Il fatto è che però vuole l'altro. Non ANCHE l'altro. Vuole proprio quest'altra persona. Che poi il marito faccia comodo a casa è, ripeto, evidente.



Sicuramente non vuole me com'ero prima.
Mi sono rivisto in un film e comprendo come gli ultimi anni sia stato parecchio distratto.
Sai quante volte mi ha detto "Non mi telefoni mai, non mi mandi mai una mail".
E io,  coglione
"Beh, ma tanto ci vediamo a casa, la sera, che abbiamo da dirci per telefono".
Ecco.
Poi capita uno che ti fa 4 complimenti, e parte la tresca.
Ovvio. Dopo anni della solita minestra che non si accorge quasi più di te, ecco il brivido della novità.
Questa cosa me la sono voluta, non basta amare per essere amati, e avere la garanzia dell'esclusività.
Ma ovviamente, io potrei, anzi devo, cambiare. E non mi farà certo male.
Ero felice prima? A volte ero sereno, ma indubbiamente felice no, non mi accorgevo di ciò che avevo.
Distratto, ero distratto.
Quello che farà con l'altro mi interessa relativamente ora. Vuol provare a fare sesso con lui? 
Chissenefrega, è il minimo dei problemi in una coppia comunque già con dei problemi.
Mi ama ancora? Certo, me ne accorgo, lo capisco, lo dice, lo manifesta.
Ama l'altro? No, la intriga.
Abita lontano, quante volte avrà la possibilità di vederlo e di sganciarsi dagli impegni familiari per farlo.
4? 5 volte l'anno?
Una cosa così muore nel giro di poco. E qui devo esserci io, per evitare che ancora lei cerchi altrove quello che nella sua vita coniugale non trova. 
Si può fare.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Be careful what you wish for.


ahhh buongionro, scusa potresti esprimerti in italiano?
grazie...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo so che giochi ma comunque sta cosa che hai scritto è molto poco elegante.


Cercavo di adeguarmi al livello di Oscuro...no?
Si ne convengo comunque...

Una caduta di stile...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ma son sicuro che magari non ti sei fermato alle foto...o no?


Sono cose che tu non puoi sapere
Nè dimostrare...

Quindi ciupa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente non vuole me com'ero prima.
> Mi sono rivisto in un film e comprendo come gli ultimi anni sia stato parecchio distratto.
> Sai quante volte mi ha detto "Non mi telefoni mai, non mi mandi mai una mail".
> E io, coglione
> ...


attento che dalla teoria alla pratica c'è la sua porca differenza. Tutti sportivi, in teoria.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> attento che dalla teoria alla pratica c'è la sua porca differenza. Tutti sportivi, in teoria.



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non la cambierei con NESSUNA al mondo...
> Se mi guardo in giro
> Mi è andata proprio da culo...
> 
> ...


fa piacere ogni tanto leggere queste cose


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Certo che sei un tesoro.... lo voglio anch'io un marito così!


Potrei clonarmi 
Grazie!!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto noi entriamo nel ventesimo anno,
> Abbiamo una figlia che cresce
> e stiamo bene.
> 
> Non ci manca nulla.


Ma 20 anni dei tuoi lasciano il tempo che trovano,non hanno un senso,passare 20 anni con una che ti fa fare gli stracazzi tuoi e si fa i cazzi suoi che peso hanno?Avete firmato un contratto e basta,sentimenti al minimo,calate di mutande a iosa,rispetto nullo,ma che cazzo ci vuoi raccontare?Avete solo pensato di non potere avere di più e vi siete accontentati punto!E fin quando sta bene a voi a me non frega un cazzo,ma che vieni qui ad elargire giudizi su chi non è sposato e non ha figli mi viene da ridere, tu non sei nella posizione di giudicare nessuno!:mrgreen:


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ritrovano a 40 con i figli grandi e un mucio de tempo libero...


Eh si, ma c'è sempre l'amore per il marito a renderle irraggiungibili.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono cose che tu non puoi sapere
> Nè dimostrare...
> 
> Quindi ciupa.


Paura è?Non siamo in un'aula di tribunale,quindi al posto tuo farei meno lo spaccone.:rotfl:


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> attento che dalla teoria alla pratica c'è la sua porca differenza. Tutti sportivi, in teoria.



Eh, certo.
E' proprio in teoria che si scrivono queste cose. 
Nella pratica, non lo so.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente non vuole me com'ero prima.
> Mi sono rivisto in un film e comprendo come gli ultimi anni sia stato parecchio distratto.
> Sai quante volte mi ha detto "Non mi telefoni mai, non mi mandi mai una mail".
> E io,  coglione
> ...


se riesci a fare autocritica potresti uscirne migliorato costruendo un rapporto migliore per entrambi.
ci voleva questa botta per svegliarti?
succede comunque


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fa piacere ogni tanto leggere queste cose


Si ma non è nel senso che immagini tu...
Lei non è la donna giusta
Ma è funzionale a...


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se riesci a fare autocritica potresti uscirne migliorato costruendo un rapporto migliore per entrambi.
> ci voleva questa botta per svegliarti?
> succede comunque



Ci voleva sì.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma non è nel senso che immagini tu...
> Lei non è la donna giusta
> Ma è funzionale a...


te pareva.
non fare lo splendido, sarà il tuo modo ma non puoi più fare a meno di lei


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma 20 anni dei tuoi lasciano il tempo che trovano,non hanno un senso,passare 20 anni con una che ti fa fare gli stracazzi tuoi e si fa i cazzi suoi che peso hanno?Avete firmato un contratto e basta,sentimenti al minimo,calate di mutande a iosa,rispetto nullo,ma che cazzo ci vuoi raccontare?Avete solo pensato di non potere avere di più e vi siete accontentati punto!E fin quando sta bene a voi a me non frega un cazzo,ma che vieni qui ad elargire giudizi su chi non è sposato e non ha figli mi viene da ridere, tu non sei nella posizione di giudicare nessuno!:mrgreen:


Si capisco che tu dall'esterno la possa vedere così.
Infatti per noi due fedeltà è tenersi per noi due, solo per noi due,
quel mare di cose che io e lei chiamiamo cose solo nostre.
E credimi il sapere che dall'esterno siamo visti così
ci dà la piacevole conferma che siamo stati bravi a preservare la nostra intimità.

No io non elargisco giudizi su chi non è sposato e non ha figli
dico solo che che chi non è sposato o genitore non è la persona più deputata
per consigliare su certe tematiche no?

Infatti io non giudico nessuno.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> te pareva.
> non fare lo splendido, sarà il tuo modo ma non puoi più fare a meno di lei


Si che potrei fare a meno di lei
perchè io non vivo in funzione di lei.

Ma non capisco perchè dovrei
e dovrei inventarmi tutta un'altra vita.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Eh si, ma c'è sempre l'amore per il marito a renderle irraggiungibili.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

*danny*

io sono sicura che te la caverai benissimo e ne uscirai (uscirete) alla grande...
in un modo o nell altro....


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

sinceramente il conte mi pare che viva nella chiarezza e sincerità  il suo rapporto e , per questo motivo, trovo tutto molto rispettabile.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sinceramente il conte mi pare che viva nella chiarezza e sincerità  il suo rapporto e , per questo motivo, trovo tutto molto rispettabile.


E sai siamo in molti a vivere così...
Ma ovvio non scriviamo in un forum come questo.
Ma esistiamo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, certo.
> E' proprio in teoria che si scrivono queste cose.
> Nella pratica, non lo so.


guarda uno dei tanti 3d  e fatti un'idea.
Pure quello nuovo nuovo... avete alcuni aspetti in comune.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente non vuole me com'ero prima.
> Mi sono rivisto in un film e comprendo come gli ultimi anni sia stato parecchio distratto.
> Sai quante volte mi ha detto "Non mi telefoni mai, non mi mandi mai una mail".
> E io,  coglione
> ...


Senti invornito,io non ho mai mandato email(x dire che poi???) o sms alla moglie...ovvio se e'qua'.
E ti diro'di piu',per lavoro vede giornalmente un sacco di uomini,so che le sbavano dietro...ma li tiene a distanza,
manco ci pensa.Figuriamoci,poi uscire con un'uomo....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:Tu sei fuori amico....


----------



## Calipso (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Be careful what you wish for.


............


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senti invornito,io non ho mai mandato email(x dire che poi???) o sms alla moglie...ovvio se e'qua'.
> E ti diro'di piu',per lavoro vede giornalmente un sacco di uomini,so che le sbavano dietro...ma li tiene a distanza,
> *manco ci pensa*.Figuriamoci,poi uscire con un'uomo....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:Tu sei fuori amico....


che ne sai, micio mao, che ne sai


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si capisco che tu dall'esterno la possa vedere così.
> Infatti per noi due fedeltà è tenersi per noi due, solo per noi due,
> quel mare di cose che io e lei chiamiamo cose solo nostre.
> E credimi il sapere che dall'esterno siamo visti così
> ...


Conte non è così,chi vi vede vi giudica in ben altro modo,ma ti lascio credere quello che vuoi.....!Ma è vero che ti metti a fare lo spaccone sulla piazza del paese a riprendere le bambine di altri genitori?Ma hai una gran faccia da culo sai?Per il resto penso che chi ha un matrimono come il tuo non è nella condizione di consigliare nulla a nessuno.....Da quando in qua chi non si droga non può consigliare di non drogarsi?


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma li tiene a distanza,
> manco ci pensa.Figuriamoci,poi uscire con un'uomo....


Questo te lo ha detto lei?


----------



## lothar57 (6 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ne sai, micio mao, che ne sai


semplice tesoro..troia si nasce,non si diventa.la moglie di Cornelio,chissa'da quanto lo fa alce....


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> semplice tesoro..*troia si nasce,non si diventa.la* moglie di Cornelio,chissa'da quanto lo fa alce....


mah.
chiami cornelio lui ...dovremmo forse chiamare cornelia tua moglie? non mi pare carino.
come definirti porco un po' mi spiacerebbe


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente non vuole me com'ero prima.
> Mi sono rivisto in un film e comprendo come gli ultimi anni sia stato parecchio distratto.
> Sai quante volte mi ha detto "Non mi telefoni mai, non mi mandi mai una mail".
> E io, coglione
> ...


Non è detto che la "colpa" dell'attrazione di tua moglie per questo tizio sia tua. Affatto. Questo è un errore in cui spesso molti traditi cadono. E non è neanche detto, peraltro, che tu possa farci alcunchè, che quando i buoi sono scappati è inutile chiudere il recinto.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è detto che la "colpa" dell'attrazione di tua moglie per questo tizio sia tua. Affatto. Questo è un errore in cui spesso molti traditi cadono. E non è neanche detto, peraltro, che tu possa farci alcunchè, che quando i buoi sono scappati è inutile chiudere il recinto.


Perfetto,io poi non capisco perchè quando c'è un malessere si debba sempre finire a piangere su un altro pisello...!Come se fosse normale.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah.
> chiami cornelio lui ...dovremmo forse chiamare cornelia tua moglie? non mi pare carino.
> come definirti porco un po' mi spiacerebbe


e come lo vuoi chiamare Cornarin da Cornaredo??
certo che sono porco e me ne vanto.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte non è così,chi vi vede vi giudica in ben altro modo,ma ti lascio credere quello che vuoi.....!Ma è vero che ti metti a fare lo spaccone sulla piazza del paese a riprendere le bambine di altri genitori?Ma hai una gran faccia da culo sai?Per il resto penso che chi ha un matrimono come il tuo non è nella condizione di consigliare nulla a nessuno.....Da quando in qua chi non si droga non può consigliare di non drogarsi?


No non è vero...
Perchè non ci sono mai in piazza del paese.

Sai cosa diceva mia moglie?
Che chi non si sposa è perchè vuole scansare delle responsabilità e non prendersi dei seri impegni.
Vuoi che venga a vivere con te? Ok...ma tu mi devi sposare, altrimenti ciccia.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

non si tratta di colpe.magari di omissioni, logorii , accidia etc.e questo magari vale per tutti e due.se entrambi riescono a fare autocritica rielaborando quello che potevano fare e dire (e baciare lettera-testamento)potrebbero ricominicare su basi ben diverse.
anche no, dopende dal degrado eventuale al quale è arrivata la relazione.
in pratica o la coppia scoppia o potrebbe acquisire stimoli considerevoli per rinnovarsi.
comunque tu tra il tradito che si piange addosso e quello che si mette in gioco chi preferisci?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è detto che la "colpa" dell'attrazione di tua moglie per questo tizio sia tua. Affatto. Questo è un errore in cui spesso molti traditi cadono. E non è neanche detto, peraltro, che tu possa farci alcunchè, che quando i buoi sono scappati è inutile chiudere il recinto.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si tratta di colpe.magari di omissioni, logorii , accidia etc.e questo magari vale per tutti e due.se entrambi riescono a fare autocritica rielaborando quello che potevano fare e dire (e baciare lettera-testamento)potrebbero ricominicare su basi ben diverse.
> anche no, dopende dal degrado eventuale al quale è arrivata la relazione.
> in pratica o la coppia scoppia o potrebbe acquisire stimoli considerevoli per rinnovarsi.
> comunque tu tra il tradito che si piange addosso e quello che si mette in gioco chi preferisci?


Ma non è proprio detto che il tradito abbia qualche responsabilità, o colpa, chiamala come ti pare. Io sto parlando in generale e non del caso specifico, comunque. Non è detto non vuol dire che non ce l'ha mai, è che non si può dire ce l'abbia sempre, in qualche misura. 
Io preferisco il tradito che si mette in gioco, ma più che altro perchè detesto i piagnoni in genere.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è proprio detto che il tradito abbia qualche responsabilità, o colpa, chiamala come ti pare. Io sto parlando in generale e non del caso specifico, comunque. Non è detto non vuol dire che non ce l'ha mai, è che non si può dire ce l'abbia sempre, in qualche misura.
> Io preferisco il tradito che si mette in gioco, ma più che altro perchè detesto i piagnoni in genere.


ok


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Mhh*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No non è vero...
> Perchè non ci sono mai in piazza del paese.
> 
> Sai cosa diceva mia moglie?
> ...


Io invece credo sia vero....!Quindi sposarsi è fare gli stracazzi propri è prendersi una responsabilità,non essere sposati ma comportarsi seriamente e correttamente e scansare responsabilità?L'importante è la facciata.Adesso capisco come mai sono 20 che state insieme,effettivamente siete fatti uno per l'altro!Sposiamoci per dare una parvenza di normalità ed avere una tutela legale,poi caliamoci le mutande con chi cazzo ci pare,tanto siamo sposati.QUESTO PER VOI è avere rispetto per i sacramenti,ed assumersi le proprie responsabilità?Poi ci meravigliamo se questo paese va di merda....:rotfl:e non potrebbe essere diversamente se la gente ragiona in questi termini.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io invece credo sia vero....!Quindi sposarsi è fare gli stracazzi propri è prendersi una responsabilità,non essere sposati ma comportarsi seriamente e correttamente e scansare responsabilità?L'importante è la facciata.Adesso capisco come mai sono 20 che state insieme,effettivamente siete fatti uno per l'altro!Sposiamoci per dare una parvenza di normalità ed avere una tutela legale,poi caliamoci le mutande con chi cazzo ci pare,tanto siamo sposati.QUESTO PER VOI è avere rispetto per i sacramenti,ed assumersi le proprie responsabilità?Poi ci meravigliamo se questo paese va di merda....:rotfl:e non potrebbe essere diversamente se la gente ragiona in questi termini.


L'importante è che io sia coerente con gli impegni presi con lei.
Perchè sono presi solo con lei.
Di tutto il resto, scusaci, non ce ne può fregare di meno.

La tutela legale è una cosa così da poco
che
i conviventi la esigono anche per loro...

Pacs, Dico...no?

Ma come mai vogliono solo i diritti e scansano i doveri?


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senti invornito,io non ho mai mandato email(x dire che poi???) o sms alla moglie...ovvio se e'qua'.
> E ti diro'di piu',per lavoro *vede giornalmente un sacco di uomin*i,so che le sbavano dietro...ma li tiene a distanza,
> manco ci pensa.


Era quello che pensavo anch'io, prima di venerdì.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io invece credo sia vero....!Quindi sposarsi è fare gli stracazzi propri è prendersi una responsabilità,non essere sposati ma comportarsi seriamente e correttamente e scansare responsabilità?L'importante è la facciata.*Adesso capisco come mai sono 20 che state insieme,effettivamente siete fatti uno per l'altro*!Sposiamoci per dare una parvenza di normalità ed avere una tutela legale,poi caliamoci le mutande con chi cazzo ci pare,tanto siamo sposati.QUESTO PER VOI è avere rispetto per i sacramenti,ed assumersi le proprie responsabilità?Poi ci meravigliamo se questo paese va di merda....:rotfl:e non potrebbe essere diversamente se la gente ragiona in questi termini.


Buongiorno.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Haha*



contepinceton ha detto:


> L'importante è che io sia coerente con gli impegni presi con lei.
> Perchè sono presi solo con lei.
> Di tutto il resto, scusaci, non ce ne può fregare di meno.
> 
> ...


Se l'importante è essere coerente con impegni presi con lei che ti sei sposato a fare?Io non so se ti rendi conto,ma i tuoi discorsi fanno acqua da tutte le parti,sembri un bimbo preso con le mani nelle marmellata che nega ogni evidenza e cerca scuse puerili.....Io credo che fondamentalmente tu sia solo un grande irresponsabile,ed hai ragione quando parli di tua moglie come una donna non amata ma giusta per i tuoi fini....!Ripeto contenti voi,certo è che sei  nella posizione dove tacere sarebbe sempre il minimo.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Buongiorno.


E buonanotte.Ma questo pretende pure di consigliare altri...,per fortuna fa parte di una sparuta minoranza.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Era quello che pensavo anch'io, prima di venerdì.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:la differenza e' che,a parte quest'ultimo mese,io a letto mi sono sempre dato moltissimo da fare.
senza paletti.quindi non le serve,un'''integratore''.........


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se l'importante è essere coerente con impegni presi con lei che ti sei sposato a fare?Io non so se ti rendi conto,ma i tuoi discorsi fanno acqua da tutte le parti,sembri un bimbo preso con le mani nelle marmellata che nega ogni evidenza e cerca scuse puerili.....Io credo che fondamentalmente tu sia solo un grande irresponsabile,ed hai ragione quando parli di tua moglie come una donna non amata ma giusta per i tuoi fini....!Ripeto contenti voi,certo è che sei  nella posizione dove tacere sarebbe sempre il minimo.


Mi sono sposato perchè se non facevo così lei non veniva a vivere con me.
Perchè anche lei si lavava il culo con i miei sentimenti, e diceva, si si bello mio, tu un bel giorno ti stanchi di me e mi mandi a quel paese.
Trovo che la cosa più importante sul matrimonio, ( ma parliamo di matrimoni con la m minuscola), l'abbia scritta Anna A, e non a caso una sua frase è la prima sulla mia firma.
Proprio perchè sono un grande irresponsabile mia moglie mi chiese di assumermi degli impegni seri no?

Tu piuttosto che faresti se domani mattina la tua compagna si sveglia e ti dice...
O mi sposi entro l'anno o io me ne vado?

Si mia moglie se ne frega di essere amata.
Lei preferisce stare bene.
E dice che certi amori sono solo stress e basta.

Cioè lei preferisce che io le tiri fuori le robe dall'asciugatrice e che gliele pieghi, magari finchè so al telefono che so con lunaiena, che non che arrivi a casa con i fiori e poi non muova un dito.

Comunque so che mia moglie venerava Anna A...e che si sono molto scritte.
Oddio magari sparlavano di te no?


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:la differenza e' che,a parte quest'ultimo mese,io a letto mi sono sempre dato moltissimo da fare.
> senza paletti.quindi non le serve,un'''integratore''.........


la moglie di danny era svogliata...pensa quelle che non lo sono che appetiti possono avere


mentre tu qui ti vanti potrebbe esserci una moglie volpe che se la ride sotto i baffi.non c'è nulla di più comodo che avere a che fare con uno che è troppo impegnato a non farsi beccare per controllare sua volta



:serpe:il seme del dubbio sia con te


----------



## danielacala (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuro no. E' quello che dice lei
> Non sono più sicuro di niente.
> Potrebbe essere quello che tu dici.
> Forse mia moglie è cotta di questa persona, ha preso una sbandata,
> ...


piu' vecchio e piu' brutto di me...CHE VANESIO...povera donna


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Ehh*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sono sposato perchè se non facevo così lei non veniva a vivere con me.
> Perchè anche lei si lavava il culo con i miei sentimenti, e diceva, si si bello mio, tu un bel giorno ti stanchi di me e mi mandi a quel paese.
> Trovo che la cosa più importante sul matrimonio, ( ma parliamo di matrimoni con la m minuscola), l'abbia scritta Anna A, e non a caso una sua frase è la prima sulla mia firma.
> Proprio perchè sono un grande irresponsabile mia moglie mi chiese di assumermi degli impegni seri no?
> ...


Se accadesse a me  chiederei il motivo di questa richiesta,e se i motivi fossero gli stessi della tua signora mi girerebbero i coglioni a 3000 perchè vedrei un grosso atto di sfiducia nei miei confronti,non è certo un matrimonio in chiesa che mi fermerebbe un domani non dovessi stare più bene con lei....!Che tua moglie se ne frega di essere amata mi sembra evidente,a me il tuo matrimonio sembra decisamente avvilente,ma avvilente per davvero.Credo ancora nei sentimenti,e in alcuni valori.Ti dice male anche su Anna a,mi adorava per davvero...a tua moglie è sfuggito di metterti al corrente.:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

anna a. non era donna che sparlava


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Anna a*



Minerva ha detto:


> anna a. non era donna che sparlava


Era unica nella sua semplicità!


----------



## Calipso (6 Novembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> piu' vecchio e piu' brutto di me...CHE VANESIO...povera donna


Nooo, dai... Danny vanesio proprio no.... Io credo che se le cose non stessero davvero così non avrebbe scritto una cosa del genere...


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questo di certo non è semplice ma a volte è la soluzione migliore.
> ma tu e lui avete ancora questo mondo ampio o l'avete ristretto, nel frattempo?


Scusa, lui... non ho capito la tua domanda... 

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ci amiamo.
> Malgrado tutto siamo molto uniti ancora.
> Io mi ero appiattito, diventando un ciabattone.
> Lei invece in questo momento sta vivendo una rinascita, ha gli ormoni a mille, così dice lei, e dalla ragazza/donna schiva che è sempre stata si sta mutando in farfalla. Questa cosa ovviamente ha creato uno squilibrio, che adesso va risanato. Ovvero, devo cambiare anch'io come deve cambiare il nostro rapporto, e non è affatto detto che quanto avvenuto sia stato negativo, a tal fine.
> ...


:smile:
Ripeto: vi auguro il meglio!

Ma... un po' meno parole scritte e un po' più di colloqui vis à vis?


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si tratta di colpe.magari di omissioni, logorii , accidia etc.e questo magari vale per tutti e due.se entrambi riescono a fare autocritica rielaborando quello che potevano fare e dire (e baciare lettera-testamento)potrebbero ricominicare su basi ben diverse.
> anche no, dopende dal degrado eventuale al quale è arrivata la relazione.
> in pratica o la coppia scoppia o potrebbe acquisire stimoli considerevoli per rinnovarsi.
> comunque tu tra il tradito che si piange addosso e quello che si mette in gioco chi preferisci?


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era unica nella sua semplicità!


Infatti tra loro due si intendevano...
Fede nella concretezza e nella semplicità.
Piuttosto che credere alla chiacchere di chiaccheroni.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti tra loro due si intendevano...
> Fede nella concretezza e nella semplicità.
> Piuttosto che credere alla chiacchere di chiaccheroni.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E vabbè sei fatto così non colpevolizzarti!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se accadesse a me  chiederei il motivo di questa richiesta,e se i motivi fossero gli stessi della tua signora mi girerebbero i coglioni a 3000 perchè vedrei un grosso atto di sfiducia nei miei confronti,non è certo un matrimonio in chiesa che mi fermerebbe un domani non dovessi stare più bene con lei....!Che tua moglie se ne frega di essere amata mi sembra evidente,a me il tuo matrimonio sembra decisamente avvilente,ma avvilente per davvero.Credo ancora nei sentimenti,e in alcuni valori.Ti dice male anche su Anna a,mi adorava per davvero...a tua moglie è sfuggito di metterti al corrente.:rotfl:


E' questione di mentalità.
Mia moglie non crede mai alle parole: guarda solo i fatti.
Come dicevano i suoi avi.
Mi vardo i pagliari e i numeri dei campi.

Ripeto nel mio mondo i sentimenti e i valori sono solo cose campate per aria.
Contano solo le sostanze con cui avere di che sfamarsi.

Non è donna che si compera con le paroline.
Anzi si innervosisce molto con i piaccioni...


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti tra loro due si intendevano...
> Fede nella concretezza e nella semplicità.
> Piuttosto che credere alla chiacchere di chiaccheroni.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


conte ho una domanda per te.
se, per assurdo, la signora moglie ti dicesse: basta, da oggi in poi si sta solo noi due...
basta altre donne. 

tu che fai?
accetti?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè sei fatto così non colpevolizzarti!


Infatti io sono uomo salvato dai fatti che ha fatto.
Nell'ora del bisogno.


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa, lui... non ho capito la tua domanda...
> 
> :smile:


in mp, guarda li, forse sono più chiaro.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*E si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E' questione di mentalità.
> Mia moglie non crede mai alle parole: guarda solo i fatti.
> Come dicevano i suoi avi.
> Mi vardo i pagliari e i numeri dei campi.
> ...


Si,però che cazzo di mentalità...!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> conte ho una domanda per te.
> se, per assurdo, la signora moglie ti dicesse: basta, da oggi in poi si sta solo noi due...
> basta altre donne.
> 
> ...


SI.
E l'abbiamo fatto.
E' lei che in due mesi è flippata e ha detto per carità e amor del cielo, torniamo a stare "distanti"...
Che io non ce la faccio a reggerti tutto.

Che cosa credi ci abbiano detto gli esperti?
Tu moglie sforzati di darti una mossa altrimenti lo perdi di vista.
Tu marito sforzati di rallentare e di andare con i suoi ritmi.

Credimi cosa credi che capiti?
Capita che io inizio a chiedere a te di darmi tutto quello di cui io ho bisogno.
E non è certo poco.

L'unica cosa seria che io ho imparato dalle relazioni
è di non misurare più o valutare quello che mi dai con il mio metro.

Tu non hai la più pallida idea di cosa succeda quando io mi butto dentro su una cosa...
Esempio...adesso non dormo la notte perchè ho in mente di sviscerare l'analisi della fuga che conclude le variazioni Brahms Handel. 
Vuoi condividere ok?
Adesso stai qui con me e passiamo la notte assieme che ti mostro io com'è fatta sta fuga...dato che i pianisti la suonano senza mostrare di sapere come è fatta...

Guarda che io ci metto un attimo a diventare questo...
[video=youtube;k9loKSd9Yro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9loKSd9Yro[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,però che cazzo di mentalità...!


Embè anche a me la tua sembra un cazzo di mentalità...no?
I fatti quali sono?
Oltre a chiaccherare e insultare non sai fare.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè anche a me la tua sembra un cazzo di mentalità...no?
> I fatti quali sono?
> Oltre a chiaccherare e insultare non sai fare.


I fatti sono quello che sono,basta e avanza!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> I fatti sono quello che sono,basta e avanza!


Fuffa.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Dici?*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Fuffa.


Bè come fuffa ho un discreto successo non credi?E siamo nel virtuale...,figurati fuori no?Mi sa che di me sai veramente poco.Ma non è che devo dimostrare nulla a te.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè come fuffa ho un discreto successo non credi?E siamo nel virtuale...,figurati fuori no?Mi sa che di me sai veramente poco.Ma non è che devo dimostrare nulla a te.


Beh come dire
ti accontenti di poco...
No di te non so proprio niente
e manco, sinceramente, mi interessa...


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come dire
> ti accontenti di poco...
> No di te non so proprio niente
> e manco, sinceramente, mi interessa...


No,no,a differenza tua io non ho secondi fini qui dentro,si sarebbe già saputo no?Dici di non sapere niente di me però credi di sapere.....!Si, forse sono pure uno che si accontenta di poco,perchè non voglio perdermi il gusto delle cose semplici,dei piccoli gesti,delle piccole gioie!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,no,a differenza tua io non ho secondi fini qui dentro,si sarebbe già saputo no?Dici di non sapere niente di me però credi di sapere.....!Si, forse sono pure uno che si accontenta di poco,perchè non voglio perdermi il gusto delle cose semplici,dei piccoli gesti,delle piccole gioie!


Che per te sono...
Insultare da un monitor
I nuovi utenti no?
Spece se vittima di adulterio no?

Le cose semplici
Parlare delle dita nel culo no?

E sentiamo quali sarebbero i secondi fini del conte?

Io non ho nessun fine...
Ma solo tanti inizi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Che per te sono...
> Insultare da un monitor
> I nuovi utenti no?
> Spece se vittima di adulterio no?
> ...


Ma quello è solo l'aspetto che vuoi vedere tu,sono anche quello,e d'altronde se fosse come dici tu,qui dentro sono tutti stupidi?credo di essere stimato e rispettato no?E non uso sto posto per secondi fini.Tu aduli tanto per scoparti qualche forumista,sono fini nobili i tuoi?Puoi solo che da baciarmi il culo bello mio.:rotfl:


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> piu' vecchio e piu' brutto di me...CHE VANESIO...povera donna


Vecchio è vecchio e il resto lo ha detto lei


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> credo di essere stimato e rispettato no?E non uso sto posto per secondi fini.Tu aduli tanto per scoparti qualche forumista,sono fini nobili i tuoi?Puoi solo che da baciarmi il culo bello mio.:rotfl:


Ma questo è solo quello che vedi tu.
Sono un pessimo adulatore io.
Ed è l'aspetto che più fa incazzare le donne con me.
Chiedi a lunaiena.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> :smile:
> Ripeto: vi auguro il meglio!
> 
> Ma... un po' meno parole scritte e un po' più di colloqui vis à vis?


 Ci sono anche quelli, ci sono.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2013)

*Notevole*



danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente non vuole me com'ero prima.
> Mi sono rivisto in un film e comprendo come gli ultimi anni sia stato parecchio distratto.
> Sai quante volte mi ha detto "Non mi telefoni mai, non mi mandi mai una mail".
> E io,  coglione
> ...


Trovo davvero notevole la velocità con cui ti è capitato tutto.  se non ricordo male,la cosa ti è scoppiata in mano da nemmeno una settimana.

è come se avessi girato fino a ieri con la bianchina di Fantozzi e ora fossi appena sceso dalla Red Bull di Vettel dopo il giro veloce a Montecarlo.

Infatti ti trovo ancora scombussolato,parecchio e questo post lo dimostra.    stai cercando una direzione,mi pare,ma ancora non l'hai trovata


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' questione di mentalità.
> Mia moglie non crede mai alle parole: guarda solo i fatti.
> Come dicevano i suoi avi.
> Mi vardo i pagliari e i numeri dei campi.
> ...


però è strano...quasi mi somiglia


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Trovo davvero notevole la velocità con cui ti è capitato tutto.  se non ricordo male,la cosa ti è scoppiata in mano da nemmeno una settimana.
> 
> è come se avessi girato fino a ieri con la bianchina di Fantozzi e ora fossi appena sceso dalla Red Bull di Vettel dopo il giro veloce a Montecarlo.
> 
> Infatti ti trovo ancora scombussolato,parecchio e questo post lo dimostra.    stai cercando una direzione,mi pare,ma ancora non l'hai trovata


Che danny sia confuso mi sembra normale. E' probabile che per la moglie è stato un processo più lento e graduale, mentre lui non era preparato ed è come se gli fosse scoppiata una bomba sulla testa...

Se parlano tra loro, capiranno cosa vorranno fare...


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Che danny sia confuso mi sembra normale. E' probabile che per la moglie è stato un processo più lento e graduale, mentre lui non era preparato ed è come se gli fosse scoppiata una bomba sulla testa...
> 
> Se parlano tra loro, capiranno cosa vorranno fare...


sì certo,però sarebbe meglio prima ognuno dei 2 si guardasse allo specchio e provasse a capire cosa vuole.

Mi pare che Danny ci stia provando,ma è alquanto sbarellato,al momento.  se riguardi il post che ho quotato c'è una contraddizione in termini evidente che va risolta,se si vuole trovare un nuovo equilibrio alla situazione


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì certo,però sarebbe meglio prima ognuno dei 2 si guardasse allo specchio e provasse a capire cosa vuole.
> 
> Mi pare che Danny ci stia provando,ma è alquanto sbarellato,al momento.  se riguardi il post che ho quotato c'è una contraddizione in termini evidente che va risolta,se si vuole trovare un nuovo equilibrio alla situazione


Parli del fatto che lui non dà molta importanza al tradimento fisico di lei con l'altro?
Credo che quello sia un solo un modo diverso di sentire e lui è certo che lei lo ama e vuole riconquistarla perché lui l'ama...

:smile:


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Parli del fatto che lui non dà molta importanza al tradimento fisico di lei con l'altro?
> Credo che quello sia un solo un modo diverso di sentire e lui è certo che lei lo ama e vuole riconquistarla perché lui l'ama...
> 
> :smile:


parlo di questo passaggio in particolare:

Quello che farà con l'altro mi interessa relativamente ora. Vuol provare a fare sesso con lui? 
Chissenefrega, è il minimo dei problemi in una coppia comunque già con dei problemi.
Mi ama ancora? Certo, me ne accorgo, lo capisco, lo dice, lo manifesta.
Ama l'altro? No, la intriga.

soprattutto il fatto che usi il futuro.    pensando alla tresca della moglie


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Trovo davvero notevole la velocità con cui ti è capitato tutto.  se non ricordo male,la cosa ti è scoppiata in mano da nemmeno una settimana.
> 
> è come se avessi girato fino a ieri con la bianchina di Fantozzi e ora fossi appena sceso dalla Red Bull di Vettel dopo il giro veloce a Montecarlo.
> 
> Infatti ti trovo ancora scombussolato,parecchio e questo post lo dimostra.    stai cercando una direzione,mi pare,ma ancora non l'hai trovata



No, non l'ho trovata.
Come avete detto, la bomba è ancora in mano. Sto cercando di far subentrare la razionalità all'emotività, e sulla base anche di quanto trovo scritto qui e delle vostre esperienze che andrò a leggere, ragionare per prendere delle decisioni. Per ora sto cercando di rientrare nella normalità e magari di evitare di cadere nella figura del "lagnoso, iroso e noioso cornuto", sulla scia delle emozioni, che ho mostrato nei giorni scorsi, che di certo non è risultata né vincente con lei né adeguata alla situazione.
Con mia moglie stiamo parlando parecchio. Al momento la sua storia continua, ma mia moglie mi si è riavvicinata e si confronta, il che farebbe presupporre un percorso di elaborazione insieme di quanto sta accadendo.
Dire però che siamo arrivati a un punto di svolta, mi sembra arduo.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> parlo di questo passaggio in particolare:
> 
> Quello che farà con l'altro mi interessa relativamente ora. Vuol provare a fare sesso con lui?
> Chissenefrega, è il minimo dei problemi in una coppia comunque già con dei problemi.
> ...



Sto esorcizzando la cosa, non che non mi importi davvero di questo.
Il futuro ha questo significato. Non è successo finora, potrà succedere? Non lo so, lo metto in conto, è un'eventualità,
se accade, prevista. Non è l'eventualità peggiore.
Potrebbero non fare sesso loro ma comunque noi continuare ad avere dei problemi per altre ragioni.
Ora mi devo concentrare sulla nostra coppia, e il resto andrà di conseguenza.


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> parlo di questo passaggio in particolare:
> 
> Quello che farà con l'altro mi interessa relativamente ora. Vuol provare a fare sesso con lui?
> Chissenefrega, è il minimo dei problemi in una coppia comunque già con dei problemi.
> ...


Avevo capito bene allora... 
Io credo che loro debbano ancora elaborare parecchio...
Vedi sotto:



danny ha detto:


> No, non l'ho trovata.
> Come avete detto, la bomba è ancora in mano. Sto cercando di far subentrare la razionalità all'emotività, e sulla base anche di quanto trovo scritto qui e delle vostre esperienze che andrò a leggere, ragionare per prendere delle decisioni. Per ora sto cercando di rientrare nella normalità e magari di evitare di cadere nella figura del "lagnoso, iroso e noioso cornuto", sulla scia delle emozioni, che ho mostrato nei giorni scorsi, che di certo non è risultata né vincente con lei né adeguata alla situazione.
> Con mia moglie stiamo parlando parecchio. Al momento la sua storia continua, ma mia moglie mi si è riavvicinata e si confronta, il che farebbe presupporre un percorso di elaborazione insieme di quanto sta accadendo.
> Dire però che siamo arrivati a un punto di svolta, mi sembra arduo.


Ci vuole tempo e pazienza...


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> No, non l'ho trovata.
> Come avete detto, la bomba è ancora in mano. Sto cercando di far subentrare la razionalità all'emotività, e sulla base anche di quanto trovo scritto qui e delle vostre esperienze che andrò a leggere, ragionare per prendere delle decisioni. Per ora sto cercando di rientrare nella normalità e magari di evitare di cadere nella figura del "lagnoso, iroso e noioso cornuto", sulla scia delle emozioni, che ho mostrato nei giorni scorsi, che di certo non è risultata né vincente con lei né adeguata alla situazione.
> Con mia moglie stiamo parlando parecchio. Al momento la sua storia continua, ma mia moglie mi si è riavvicinata e si confronta, il che farebbe presupporre un percorso di elaborazione insieme di quanto sta accadendo.
> Dire però che siamo arrivati a un punto di svolta, mi sembra arduo.


io penserei a quello che hai scritto della sua trasformazione fisica,erotica e sessuale.

ne hai parlato come di una farfalla uscita dal bozzolo.   ora dovresti riflettere su questo: riesci a gestire questa nuova farfalla?

Proprio chiederti brutalmente se a letto puoi essere quello che lei sta cercando e si illude di aver trovato nel ganzo


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io penserei a quello che hai scritto della sua trasformazione fisica,erotica e sessuale.
> 
> ne hai parlato come di una farfalla uscita dal bozzolo.   ora dovresti riflettere su questo: riesci a gestire questa nuova farfalla?
> 
> *Proprio chiederti brutalmente se a letto puoi essere quello che lei sta cercando e si illude di aver trovato nel ganzo*


Questa è proprio una domanda brutale... vogliamo lanciare un'altra bomba?


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questa è proprio una domanda brutale... vogliamo lanciare un'altra bomba?


sì è brutale.  ma va fatta,visto che pare essere una delle cose che alla moglie di Danny mancano


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì è brutale.  ma va fatta,visto che pare essere una delle cose che alla moglie di Danny mancano


Difficile capire, così, che cosa le manca veramente e se c'è qualcosa che le manca... magari lei lo crede pure, potrebbe scoprire che, invece, non le manca niente... oppure che le manca proprio tutto...


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente non vuole me com'ero prima.
> Mi sono rivisto in un film e comprendo come gli ultimi anni sia stato parecchio distratto.
> Sai quante volte mi ha detto "Non mi telefoni mai, non mi mandi mai una mail".
> E io,  coglione
> ...


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:ecco quello che devi far te l'ho già detto...


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Difficile capire, così, che cosa le manca veramente e se c'è qualcosa che le manca... magari lei lo crede pure, potrebbe scoprire che, invece, non le manca niente... oppure che le manca proprio tutto...


per questo bisogna cominciare a parlarne....magari meno brutalmente di come lo farei io (ma la sensazione generale è che a sta donna manchi il maschio ruvido proprio),ma bisogna capire che le manca o cosa crede le manchi.....


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto,io poi non capisco perchè quando c'è un malessere si debba sempre finire a piangere su un altro pisello...!Come se fosse normale.


:up:ecco ti quoterei così tante volte che con una baciata di chiul se fa pari... :carneval:


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> per questo bisogna cominciare a parlarne....magari meno brutalmente di come lo farei io (ma la sensazione generale è che a sta donna manchi il maschio ruvido proprio),ma bisogna capire che le manca o cosa crede le manchi.....


Potrebbe anche essere che le manchi il "maschio ruvido" (e meno male che dici in giro di essere timido... ), ma se il marito non lo incarna? Che fanno? Che fa danny? Forse, proprio quello che sta già facendo, dà il permesso alla moglie di andare con un altro, ma poi sta male come un cane...
E forse, dico, forse, c'è qualcosa di più in questa donna...


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la moglie di danny era svogliata...pensa quelle che non lo sono che appetiti possono avere
> 
> 
> mentre tu qui ti vanti potrebbe esserci una moglie volpe che se la ride sotto i baffi.non c'è nulla di più comodo che avere a che fare con uno che è troppo impegnato a non farsi beccare per controllare sua volta
> ...


:up:non per esser cattiva ma quoto... quando lui va a farsi i cavoli suoi, lei ne ha di tempo........
e anche lei non sa nulla, perciò magari dice "toh come sono... il mio uomo è bravo lavora con tante, ma non ci pensa a loro... io invece"...magari su un altro forum...  :carneval:


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Difficile capire, così, che cosa le manca veramente e se c'è qualcosa che le manca... magari lei lo crede pure, potrebbe scoprire che, invece, non le manca niente... oppure che le manca proprio tutto...



Ecco, è proprio questo.
Credo che neppure lei sappia cosa le manca o se le manca. E questa è una domanda a cui credo voglia dare una risposta.
Il brivido della tresca nascosta è finito, ora è alla luce del sole, ed è quindi ora è solo un confronto tra due persone.
Potrebbe finire che lei scopre che non le manca niente, o al contrario che le manca qualcosa.
Da qui al 15 c'è abbastanza tempo anche per approfondire questa cosa con lei.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche essere che le manchi il "maschio ruvido" (e meno male che dici in giro di essere timido... ), ma se il marito non lo incarna? Che fanno? Che fa danny? Forse, proprio quello che sta già facendo, dà il permesso alla moglie di andare con un altro, ma poi sta male come un cane...
> E forse, dico, forse, c'è qualcosa di più in questa donna...


Una cosa che avevo omesso di raccontare perché risale alla notte dei tempi e non mi sembrava importante, ma ora, leggendo i vostri commenti, potrebbe risultare interessante.
Quando iniziai a frequentarla, lei aveva contemporaneamente a me altri due ragazzi.
Uno piacione, come questo di oggi, uno ruvido come dite voi, e me.
La storia a tre, di cui tutti noi eravamo consapevoli, andò avanti per più di un anno.
Io nel frattempo avevo mollato un'altra ragazza e frequentavo anche una di quelle che oggi viene indicata come trombamica e sopravvissi ugualmente.
Alla fine lei scelse me, più rassicurante, e affidabile.
Questa che sto vivendo oggi in alcuni aspetti sembra una situazione già vista, la riedizione di una storia vissuta decenni fa, quando lei aveva 16/17 anni.


----------



## Calipso (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Una cosa che avevo omesso di raccontare perché risale alla notte dei tempi e non mi sembrava importante, ma ora, leggendo i vostri commenti, potrebbe risultare interessante.
> Quando iniziai a frequentarla, lei aveva contemporaneamente a me altri due ragazzi.
> Uno piacione, come questo di oggi, uno ruvido come dite voi, e me.
> La storia a tre, di cui tutti noi eravamo consapevoli, andò avanti per più di un anno.
> ...



opcorn:..ok.. adesso aspetto le risposte degli ometti.............


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2013)

*vabbeh Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Una cosa che avevo omesso di raccontare perché risale alla notte dei tempi e non mi sembrava importante, ma ora, leggendo i vostri commenti, potrebbe risultare interessante.
> Quando iniziai a frequentarla, lei aveva contemporaneamente a me altri due ragazzi.
> Uno piacione, come questo di oggi, uno ruvido come dite voi, e me.
> La storia a tre, di cui tutti noi eravamo consapevoli, andò avanti per più di un anno.
> ...


vanno bene le sterzate,ma le curve ad angolo retto alla fine di ogni chicane no.....altrimenti nessuno di noi riuscirà più a capirti.

adesso ci dici che tua moglie ti sta proponendo un dejà vù?


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Una cosa che avevo omesso di raccontare perché risale alla notte dei tempi e non mi sembrava importante, ma ora, leggendo i vostri commenti, potrebbe risultare interessante.
> Quando iniziai a frequentarla, lei aveva contemporaneamente a me altri due ragazzi.
> Uno piacione, come questo di oggi, uno ruvido come dite voi, e me.
> La storia a tre, di cui tutti noi eravamo consapevoli, andò avanti per più di un anno.
> ...


e lei per te era una "pudica"??
a me sembra un'isola inesplorata.... e l'avventuriero è stato un altro... tu ti sei smosso solo grazie a lui... 
mai errore è stato fatale...


----------



## danielacala (6 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un riassunto di 49 pagine si può?:singleeye: Chi è che si sacrifica di scrivermi un sunto di 3 righe?:singleeye:


Tesoro io solo ora ho letto 49 pagine:unhappy: ma nel frattempo sono giunti alla 75 no 76

oddio ....aspettatemi

 Caro Danny si è triste perchè la moglie riceve 800 sms,

 Lui si incazza ma rispetta i nuovi desideri di lei con la speranza che 

 la scappatella finisca presto...aiutiamo prima lui perchè sta' peggio di me

.............mentre scrivevo le pagine sono aumentate....visto non ci arrivo piu'

.........e devo anche andare al lavoro.....oddio

CORNUTA E CONFUSA


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> e lei per te era una "pudica"??
> a me sembra un'isola inesplorata.... e l'avventuriero è stato un altro... tu ti sei smosso solo grazie a lui...
> mai errore è stato fatale...


santamariadileuca, Scared... avevano 16 anni!!!  essù! che io a quell'età tenevo l'agenda per non confondermi!


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca, Scared... avevano 16 anni!!! essù! che io a quell'età tenevo l'agenda per non confondermi!


santamariadileuca
sono allibito :mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (6 Novembre 2013)

Danny, ma voi come nudisti frequentate anche Cap D'Adge per caso?


----------



## Calipso (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *santamariadileuca,* Scared... avevano 16 anni!!! essù! che io a quell'età tenevo l'agenda per non confondermi!




stupendabellissimarendelideaintoto!


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Una cosa che avevo omesso di raccontare perché risale alla notte dei tempi e non mi sembrava importante, ma ora, leggendo i vostri commenti, potrebbe risultare interessante.
> Quando iniziai a frequentarla, lei aveva contemporaneamente a me altri due ragazzi.
> Uno piacione, come questo di oggi, uno ruvido come dite voi, e me.
> La storia a tre, di cui tutti noi eravamo consapevoli, andò avanti per più di un anno.
> ...


Le esperienze passate sono quelle che ci hanno portati fin qui...
Però, questa cosa non è che sia poco importante, danny...

Stai attento a come guidi, credo che perplesso soffra il mal d'auto. :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Danny, ma voi come nudisti frequentate anche* Cap D'Adge *per caso?


la conosci :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca, Scared... avevano 16 anni!!!  essù! che io a quell'età tenevo l'agenda per non confondermi!



ma anche io... però che lui si sorprenda che lei abbia un lato più spinto... visti i primi eventi, cioè si doveva sveglià lui prima... lei ha fatto bene, ma se lui premeva il piede nell'acceleratore... magari quei risvolti sessuali li scopriva anche lui... voglio dire se si erano conosciuti timidamente... ma così...(non è un'accusa che non doveva farlo) ma lui aveva tanti indizi per capire come voleva esser presa la moglie...
il mio ragazzo ha avuto tante esperienze, non è che ora lo si fa solo una volta alla settimana e il missionario e lui mi dice "no non mi va..." voglio dire... non so se mi spiego... 
a 16 anni avevo la mia migliore amica che mi segnava... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi  scoprii che era lesbica...


----------



## Calipso (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> la conosci :rotfl:


uno dei miei più cari amici ci va tutte le estati, con fidanzata a seguito e non! 
io non ci sono mai stata... non è il mio genere.. troppo promiscuo.
dai puoi andare a far la spesa al supermercato completamente nudo???????''


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> santamariadileuca
> sono allibito :mrgreen:


eh Gas Gas... troppi colpi ti stanno dando le tue donne??


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> uno dei miei più cari amici ci va tutte le estati, con fidanzata a seguito e non!
> io non ci sono mai stata... non è il mio genere.. troppo promiscuo.
> dai* puoi andare a far la spesa al supermercato completamente nudo???????*''


e non solo.......


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Danny, ma voi come nudisti frequentate anche Cap D'Adge per caso?



No, spiagge e villaggi decisamente più tranquilli.
Corsica, Croazia, Grecia, Canarie.


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh Gas Gas... troppi colpi ti stanno dando le tue donne??


già...
mi stanno lasciando senza parole


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> già...
> mi stanno lasciando senza parole


siete voi che continuate a dire che siamo solo delle chiaccherone


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> già...
> mi stanno lasciando senza parole


quelle non ci servono a noi due.... :lipstick:


----------



## Calipso (6 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> siete voi che continuate a dire che siamo solo delle chiaccherone





:up::up::up:


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> siete voi che continuate a dire che siamo solo delle chiaccherone


:tv:


----------



## Calipso (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> No, spiagge e villaggi decisamente più tranquilli.
> Corsica, Croazia, Grecia, Canarie.



ok grazie


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca, Scared... avevano 16 anni!!!  essù! che io a quell'età tenevo l'agenda per non confondermi!


E ma infatti, a quell'età credo sia normale.
Tra ormoni e curiosità credo che sia poco confrontabile con età mature come la nostra.


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> quelle non ci servono a noi due.... :lipstick:


praparati che collaudiamo l'anello vibrante


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> praparati che collaudiamo l'anello vibrante


ancora a caro amico quindi state...............


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca, Scared... avevano 16 anni!!!  essù! che io a quell'età tenevo l'agenda per non confondermi!


A mio modestissimo avviso, credo che le esperienze adolescenziali abbiano un peso diverso se il rapporto esclusivo inzia a quell'età, rispetto a chi ha incontrato il proprio partner in età più matura, 20/25, e ha avuto modo di fare esperienze diverse e più mature, sia emotivamente che fisicamente...

:smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> praparati che collaudiamo l'anello vibrante


non solo quello...


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non solo quello...


tutto quello che vuoi....
tu la maestra e io tanta voglia di imparare 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma anche io... però che lui si sorprenda che lei abbia un lato più spinto... visti i primi eventi, cioè si doveva sveglià lui prima... lei ha fatto bene, ma se lui premeva il piede nell'acceleratore... magari quei risvolti sessuali li scopriva anche lui... voglio dire se si erano conosciuti timidamente... ma così...(non è un'accusa che non doveva farlo) ma lui aveva tanti indizi per capire come voleva esser presa la moglie...
> il mio ragazzo ha avuto tante esperienze, non è che ora lo si fa solo una volta alla settimana e il missionario e lui mi dice "no non mi va..." voglio dire... non so se mi spiego...
> a 16 anni avevo la mia migliore amica che mi segnava... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi  scoprii che era lesbica...


In realtà per me l'avremmo fatto tutti i giorni, luoghi e posizioni, era lei che stabiliva i tempi e le modalità.
Diciamo che negli ultimi tempi, malattie escluse, eravamo a settimane alternate.
Quella che non lo si faceva, quella che lo si faceva tutte le sere, la volta che lo si faceva anche due volte per notte ,dipendeva dal tempo a disposizione, dall'orario in cui andava a letto la bimba, dalla nostra stanchezza, ci si alza tutte le mattine alle 6 e mezza..
La posizione del missionario non è la mia preferita. Ne abbiamo provate altre, ma lei ritorna sempre a quella.
tempi e durata... col tempo si sono allungati. Diciamo una mezz'ora escluso preliminari? Luogo... con una bimba si sta in camera da letto, anche se personalmente io avrei gradito anche altri luoghi e situazioni. Qualche sex toy, biancheria sexy, qualche pornetto nostro in casa.  Forse la questione è solo che forse si cerca un altro uomo per fare altre esperienze.
Quando dico che era pudica è che comunque non usciva dal seminato, zero sesso orale, zero messa in pratica delle fantasie che ci raccontavamo, zero sesso anale, zero scoperta di posizioni diverse, zero ricerca della seduzione attraverso gli abiti.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> uno dei miei più cari amici ci va tutte le estati, con fidanzata a seguito e non!
> io non ci sono mai stata... non è il mio genere.. troppo promiscuo.
> dai puoi andare a far la spesa al supermercato completamente nudo???????''


Ma no, da noi invece ci si mette il pareo.
Per il resto si sta nudi tutto il giorno. Una bella sensazione di libertà.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma anche io... però che lui si sorprenda che lei abbia un lato più spinto... visti i primi eventi, cioè si doveva sveglià lui prima... lei ha fatto bene, ma se lui premeva il piede nell'acceleratore... magari quei risvolti sessuali li scopriva anche lui... voglio dire se si erano conosciuti timidamente... ma così...(non è un'accusa che non doveva farlo) ma lui aveva tanti indizi per capire come voleva esser presa la moglie...
> il mio ragazzo ha avuto tante esperienze, non è che ora lo si fa solo una volta alla settimana e il missionario e lui mi dice "no non mi va..." voglio dire... non so se mi spiego...
> a 16 anni avevo la mia migliore amica che mi segnava... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi  scoprii che era lesbica...


ma un conto è "l'agenda dei filarini"...un conto è tenere per 1 anno 3 uomini sulla stessa corda in attesa di decidere quale dei 3 ti torna meglio.....


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà per me l'avremmo fatto tutti i giorni, luoghi e posizioni, era lei che stabiliva i tempi e le modalità.
> Diciamo che negli ultimi tempi, malattie escluse, eravamo a settimane alternate.
> Quella che non lo si faceva, quella che lo si faceva tutte le sere, la volta che lo si faceva anche due volte per notte ,dipendeva dal tempo a disposizione, dall'orario in cui andava a letto la bimba, dalla nostra stanchezza, ci si alza tutte le mattine alle 6 e mezza..
> La posizione del missionario non è la mia preferita. Ne abbiamo provate altre, ma lei ritorna sempre a quella.
> ...


ma avendo conosciuto che usciva con tre, non credi che gli garbava sperimentare eccome? I tempi li decideva lei?? Oh che noia.... sorpresa... prese di posizione... qualcosa di nuovo... di tua iniziativa, ma forse parlo così perchè io preferisco che sia "lui a prendermi" per prima... ovvio che a volte faccio "no no... "ma se li ascoltasse non saremmo alla nostra media che siamo... vabbè che siamo giovani... però se ci si attira... la passione non si deve far scemare... anzi...


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma un conto è "l'agenda dei filarini"...un conto è tenere per 1 anno 3 uomini sulla stessa corda in attesa di decidere quale dei 3 ti torna meglio.....


:maestra: fammi controllare in agenda.... va bene se erano 5 e non 3? poi ovvio ho scelto il peggio... il mio ex.... :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma anche io... però che lui si sorprenda che lei abbia un lato più spinto... visti i primi eventi, cioè si doveva sveglià lui prima... lei ha fatto bene, ma se lui premeva il piede nell'acceleratore... magari quei risvolti sessuali li scopriva anche lui... voglio dire se si erano conosciuti timidamente... ma così...(non è un'accusa che non doveva farlo) ma lui aveva tanti indizi per capire come voleva esser presa la moglie...
> il mio ragazzo ha avuto tante esperienze, non è che ora lo si fa solo una volta alla settimana e il missionario e lui mi dice "no non mi va..." voglio dire... non so se mi spiego...
> a 16 anni avevo la mia migliore amica che mi segnava... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi scoprii che era lesbica...


stiamo parlando di avvenimenti accaduti oltre vent'anni fa: era un altro secolo, un altro millennio, altri usi, altri costumi.
Il fatto che lei ne tenesse 3 sulla corda non significa che a 16 anni fosse sessualmente attiva.
Mi ricordo una mia amica che era oltremodo pudica ma si divertiva a farli correre e aveva innocenti storie parallele o quasi, come capita ai ragazzini.
Si vede che era carina... e magari un po' stronza... ma lo fui anche io, ai miei tempi.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :maestra: fammi controllare in agenda.... va bene se erano 5 e non 3? poi ovvio ho scelto il peggio... il mio ex.... :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


voglio solo dire che hai conosciuto una persona in un certo modo,non puoi cascare dal pero se anche a distanza di tempo ripropone i soliti schemi.

o li propone in una salsa diversa,ma mantenendo la medesima attitudine.  

ribadisco che sarei curiosissimo di sentire sta donna che pensa veramente


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> voglio solo dire che hai conosciuto una persona in un certo modo,non puoi cascare dal pero se anche a distanza di tempo ripropone i soliti schemi.
> 
> o li propone in una salsa diversa,ma mantenendo la medesima attitudine.
> 
> *ribadisco che sarei curiosissimo di sentire sta donna che pensa veramente*


pure io


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> voglio solo dire che hai conosciuto una persona in un certo modo,non puoi cascare dal pero se anche a distanza di tempo ripropone i soliti schemi.
> 
> o li propone in una salsa diversa,ma mantenendo la medesima attitudine.
> 
> ribadisco che sarei curiosissimo di sentire sta donna che pensa veramente


ma ti riferisci a me?


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma avendo conosciuto che usciva con tre, non credi che gli garbava sperimentare eccome? I tempi li decideva lei?? Oh che noia.... sorpresa... prese di posizione... qualcosa di nuovo... di tua iniziativa, ma forse parlo così perchè io preferisco che sia "lui a prendermi" per prima... ovvio che a volte faccio "no no... "ma se li ascoltasse non saremmo alla nostra media che siamo... vabbè che siamo giovani... però se ci si attira... la passione non si deve far scemare... anzi...


Fosse stato un no, no... OK, era un no diretto, anzi direttissimo.


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di avvenimenti accaduti oltre vent'anni fa: era un altro secolo, un altro millennio, altri usi, altri costumi.
> Il fatto che lei ne tenesse 3 sulla corda non significa che a 16 anni fosse sessualmente attiva.
> Mi ricordo una mia amica che era oltremodo pudica ma si divertiva a farli correre e aveva innocenti storie parallele o quasi, come capita ai ragazzini.
> Si vede che era carina... e magari un po' stronza... ma lo fui anche io, ai miei tempi.


no ma che gli piace sperimentare si... penso...  una che è quasi distante a letto non penso che voglia 3 ragazzi, ma non parlo per sesso...


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma ti riferisci a me?


no


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma ti riferisci a me?


ovvio che no,sto riferendomi alla moglie di Danny  perchè pensavi mi riferissi a te?


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Fosse stato un no, no... OK, era un no diretto, anzi direttissimo.


azz... e per me è questo il tradimento... cioè io ti sopporto per le malattie ecc ecc e ti consolo, e non ti tradisco mi accontento dei tuoi no e tu diventi il mio sogno erotico con altre....ma vaf..... 

scusa storia personale vissuta... ti uccide dentro... non il gesto, ma perchè ti neghi a me, che ti sto accanto e poi fai le peggio vaccate con altri... :unhappy:
mi fermo mi tira fuori brutti ricordi...


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovvio che no,sto riferendomi alla moglie di Danny  perchè pensavi mi riferissi a te?


so ragazzi....lo fanno....


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> voglio solo dire che hai conosciuto una persona in un certo modo,non puoi cascare dal pero se anche a distanza di tempo ripropone i soliti schemi.
> 
> o li propone in una salsa diversa,ma mantenendo la medesima attitudine.
> 
> ribadisco che sarei curiosissimo di sentire sta donna che pensa veramente


Diciamo che 20 e più anni di intermezzo credevo portassero un cambiamento... anch'io all'epoca ne giravo qualcuna contemporaneamente.


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovvio che no,sto riferendomi alla moglie di Danny  perchè pensavi mi riferissi a te?


avevi quotato il mio post...


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> azz... e per me è questo il tradimento... *cioè io ti sopporto per le malattie ecc ecc e ti consolo*, e non ti tradisco mi accontento dei tuoi no e tu diventi il mio sogno erotico con altre....ma vaf.....
> 
> scusa storia personale vissuta... ti uccide dentro... non il gesto, ma perchè ti neghi a me, che ti sto accanto e poi fai le peggio vaccate con altri... :unhappy:
> mi fermo mi tira fuori brutti ricordi...


questo non c entra nulla....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma ti riferisci a me?


Scusa se mi intrometto ma tu e Perplesso state dicendo la stessa cosa


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> no ma che gli piace sperimentare si... penso... una che è quasi distante a letto non penso che voglia 3 ragazzi, ma non parlo per sesso...


mannò, è vanità.
Ohi, averne 3 che ti ronzano attorno è divertente di suo e fanno tutto loro, non c'è molto da sperimentare.
E anche se sperimenti... ma che vuoi sperimentare con un 16enne, che dalla sua ha solo Priapo che lo protegge.
Eros sta da un'altra parte.
Il problema, semmai, è nato dopo.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che 20 e più anni di intermezzo credevo portassero un cambiamento... anch'io all'epoca ne giravo qualcuna contemporaneamente.


l'età ti fa modificare le modalità (infatti tua moglie cercava di fartela sotto il naso) ma non fa cambiare le nature profonde delle persone.

quello che (dovrebbe) frenare è la coscienza di quello che si rischia di mettere in gioco facendo determinate cose.

ma sono tutte cose che andranno affrontate,se la vostra volontà sarà quella di ricucire in qualche modo,anche se lo dico pure a te,sarebbe davvero stimolante sentire qui anche la versione di tua moglie


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'età ti fa modificare le modalità (infatti tua moglie cercava di fartela sotto il naso) ma non fa cambiare le nature profonde delle persone.
> 
> quello che (dovrebbe) frenare è la coscienza di quello che si rischia di mettere in gioco facendo determinate cose.
> 
> ma sono tutte cose che andranno affrontate,se la vostra volontà sarà quella di ricucire in qualche modo,anche se lo dico pure a te,sarebbe davvero stimolante sentire qui anche la versione di tua moglie


Sarebbe stimolante sì, nella realtà credo che gradirebbe poco anche che io sia qui a raccontare la cosa, per cui.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'età ti fa modificare le modalità (infatti tua moglie cercava di fartela sotto il naso) ma non fa cambiare le nature profonde delle persone.
> 
> quello che (dovrebbe) frenare è la coscienza di quello che si rischia di mettere in gioco facendo determinate cose.
> 
> ma sono tutte cose che andranno affrontate,se la vostra volontà sarà quella di ricucire in qualche modo,anche se lo dico pure a te,sarebbe davvero stimolante sentire qui anche la versione di tua moglie



No, no, neppure la modalità, all'inizio nessuno di noi sapeva dell'altro... lo abbiamo scoperto strada facendo.


----------



## Calipso (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sarebbe stimolante sì, nella realtà credo che gradirebbe poco anche che io sia qui a raccontare la cosa, per cui.




quoto... ma alla fine te gradisci che lei mandi gli sms al ganzo?
non mi pare.. e allora chissene!


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sarebbe stimolante sì, nella realtà credo che gradirebbe poco anche che io sia qui a raccontare la cosa, per cui.


be ma magari si parla tutti insieme e si cerca di capire meglio...
a me sembra che tu abbia capito qualcosa parlando qui coin noi in soli 2 giorni
o uno?
potrebbe fare chiarezza anche lei.....e potrebbe anche lei avere un posto dove sfogarsi senza che nessuno sappia chi e'....
mica sappiamo chi sei tu.....


----------



## viola di mare (6 Novembre 2013)

premetto che non ho letto tutto, non ho fatto proprio in tempo, ma posso dire la mia? è in generale e non necessariamente riferita a danny e sopratutto premetto che io sono talebana ma ogni volta che sento e leggo consigli tipo, falle vedere che tu puoi darle quello che lei cerca, dimostrargli che sei l'uomo che vuole ecc ecc mi sale una carogna che levate!!!
ma che cazzo me ne frega di dimostrarti cosa???? tu me lo devi dimostrare, tu mi devi cercare, tu mi devi riconquistare, perchè io non ti ho fatto nulla, o meglio io non mi sono cercarta un altro perchè la routine mi stava stretta, io mi sono fatta un culo così per la mia famiglia, ho fatto un processo di lunga crescita per essere quello che sono ora e non è che non avrei potuto trovarmi uno e divertirmi, non l'ho fatto per rispetto, lo stesso che io pretendo dal mio compagno... lei deve stare male, deve capire che il tempo di fare l'adolescente è finito e che se invece si è innamorata di un altro allora si prende tutte le responsabilità e conseguenze del caso, o ve pensate che basta dire: bon mi sono innamorata, voglio stare con l'altro ma mi riservo di tornare se le cose non vanno...
certo come no!!! una volta la mia ex suocera mi disse: fagli fare quello che vuole basta che la sera torni da te e aggiunse: truccati fatti sempre trovare figa per lui vedrai che non cercherà l'altra... ma sti cazzi non ce li metti??? ma se ne andasse con l'altra, io non lo voglio uno così...


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> quoto... ma alla fine te gradisci che lei mandi gli sms al ganzo?
> non mi pare.. e allora chissene!


daje!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'età ti fa modificare le modalità (infatti tua moglie cercava di fartela sotto il naso) ma non fa cambiare le nature profonde delle persone.
> 
> quello che (dovrebbe) frenare è la coscienza di quello che si rischia di mettere in gioco facendo determinate cose.
> 
> ma sono tutte cose che andranno affrontate,se la vostra volontà sarà quella di ricucire in qualche modo,anche se lo dico pure a te,sarebbe davvero stimolante sentire qui anche la versione di tua moglie


Perplè, ma come te vengono. Gesù.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perplè, ma come te vengono. Gesù.


come gli antichi


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sarebbe stimolante sì, nella realtà credo che gradirebbe poco anche che io sia qui a raccontare la cosa, per cui.


sì certo,era più un'idea mia.     ovvio che non la prenderebbe benissimo


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> come gli antichi


Senescenza?


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senescenza?


aspetta - vocabolario e rispondo


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senescenza?


ok.
no.
e' per dire, come fan tutti


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok.
> no.
> e' per dire, come fan tutti


Spero proprio di no.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spero proprio di no.


perche? ha il cervello stereo come il mio.....che male c'e'?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche? ha il cervello stereo come il mio.....che male c'e'?


Stereo? C'è l'hai il megabass? E com'è equalizzato? No, perchè poi stringi stringi e tutto lì.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stereo? C'è l'hai il megabass? E com'è equalizzato? No, perchè poi stringi stringi e tutto lì.


invece no. il cervello stereo e' un cervello che fa piu cose insieme e si sintonizza su tanti canali....pena in grande, pensa tanto....pensa a tutto.....e il tuo com'e'?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> invece no. il cervello stereo e' un cervello che fa piu cose insieme e si sintonizza su tanti canali....pena in grande, pensa tanto....pensa a tutto.....e il tuo com'e'?


Ha il megabass e memorizza sette stazioni in fm.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ha il megabass e memorizza sette stazioni in fm.



basta coglionarmi
io e te non avremo mai un futuro insieme. questo mi sembra OVVIO!


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> premetto che non ho letto tutto, non ho fatto proprio in tempo, ma posso dire la mia?




*NO.*


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2013)

Ciao miss,

questo è essere multi-task ...
è risaputo che le "donne" sono più forti in questo ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> basta coglionarmi
> io e te non avremo mai un futuro insieme. questo mi sembra OVVIO!


Ma sai che non è che mi sia mai realmente posto il problema? Però: io ho un cervello, tu hai un cervello. Ce l'abbiamo tutti, di base. Il punto non è tanto che sia multitasking (stereo) o meno, ma che faccia le cose per bene, anche se di cose dovesse farne una alla volta. Non è importante quanto riesci a fare contemporaneamente ma la qualità di quello che fai. E per lavorare bene il cervello dev'essere a punto, ovverosia equalizzato bene. Non ti sto perculando, ti sto parlando (in forma scritta, ma comunque).


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sai che non è che mi sia mai realmente posto il problema? Però: io ho un cervello, tu hai un cervello. Ce l'abbiamo tutti, di base. Il punto non è tanto che sia multitasking (stereo) o meno, ma che faccia le cose per bene, anche se di cose dovesse farne una alla volta. Non è importante quanto riesci a fare contemporaneamente ma la qualità di quello che fai. E per lavorare bene il cervello dev'essere a punto, ovverosia equalizzato bene. Non ti sto perculando, ti sto parlando (in forma scritta, ma comunque).


non sei galante...io invece me lo posi il problema....ma quello che tu dici ovviamente cambia tutto......cioe'.....sono sempre una ragazza.....una donna quasi.....un po di galanteria....
cmq...il mio cervello lavora bene anche su una sola cosa...
stavo solo sottolinenando che in caso di necessita puo lavorare in modalita multitasking....tutto qui....
ma tu mi hai spezzato il cuore.....
e adesso il cervello si e' spento....per un po'...poi si riattiva non preoccuparti


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> premetto che non ho letto tutto, non ho fatto proprio in tempo, ma posso dire la mia? è in generale e non necessariamente riferita a danny e sopratutto premetto che io sono talebana ma ogni volta che sento e leggo consigli tipo, falle vedere che tu puoi darle quello che lei cerca, dimostrargli che sei l'uomo che vuole ecc ecc mi sale una carogna che levate!!!
> ma che cazzo me ne frega di dimostrarti cosa???? tu me lo devi dimostrare, tu mi devi cercare, tu mi devi riconquistare, perchè io non ti ho fatto nulla, o meglio io non mi sono cercarta un altro perchè la routine mi stava stretta, io mi sono fatta un culo così per la mia famiglia, ho fatto un processo di lunga crescita per essere quello che sono ora e non è che non avrei potuto trovarmi uno e divertirmi, non l'ho fatto per rispetto, lo stesso che io pretendo dal mio compagno... lei deve stare male, deve capire che il tempo di fare l'adolescente è finito e che se invece si è innamorata di un altro allora si prende tutte le responsabilità e conseguenze del caso, o ve pensate che basta dire: bon mi sono innamorata, voglio stare con l'altro ma mi riservo di tornare se le cose non vanno...
> certo come no!!! una volta la mia ex suocera mi disse: fagli fare quello che vuole basta che la sera torni da te e aggiunse: truccati fatti sempre trovare figa per lui vedrai che non cercherà l'altra... ma sti cazzi non ce li metti??? ma se ne andasse con l'altra, io non lo voglio uno così...


le cose sono molto più complicate , in realtà.
bisogna vedere come e perché si arriva a certe crisi; a volte è senz'altro come dici tu, altre sono il risultato di frammenti di vita scomposti che a un certo punto fan saltare il puzzle...e la responsabilità è di tutti e due


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

ovviamente lascia perdere il discorso della suocera:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non sei galante...io invece me lo posi il problema....ma quello che tu dici ovviamente cambia tutto......cioe'.....sono sempre una ragazza.....una donna quasi.....un po di galanteria....
> cmq...il mio cervello lavora bene anche su una sola cosa...
> stavo solo sottolinenando che in caso di necessita puo lavorare in modalita multitasking....tutto qui....
> ma tu mi hai spezzato il cuore.....
> e adesso il cervello si e' spento....per un po'...poi si riattiva non preoccuparti


Ma non lo sapevi che io sono una gran brutta persona, cattiva e maligna? Figurati se con sto
pedigree puoi aspettarti galanterie assortite.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non lo sapevi che io sono una gran brutta persona, cattiva e maligna? Figurati se con sto
> pedigree puoi aspettarti galanterie assortite.


no non lo sapevo....
e non mi sembra di averti mai letto in quei termini......mi sei sempre sembrato educato ....con me anche gentile una volta...
ma se dici cosi.....ti credo mi attengo e affermo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non lo sapevi che io sono una gran brutta persona, cattiva e maligna? Figurati se con sto
> pedigree puoi aspettarti galanterie assortite.


gioi...mi sa che sei rimasto solo un bravo ometto .togli marlon e mettiti lino banfi


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

*Cioè*

Avete scritto altre 40 pagine oggi sull'argomento DANNY?!?! gna posso fa ... Cedo la mano e benedico Danny e la dolce metà :mrgreen:


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2013)

senti Danny...io continuo a chiedermi, ma perchè continui a parlare di lei?

Senza che sia presente, e sapendo che non gradirebbe, esponendo e svendendo la sua storia di vita, alla ricerca di cosa?
Il fatto che possa aver usato il suo corpo con un altro corpo che non è il tuo, ti mette nelle condizioni di farlo?

Un tradimento ne autorizza un altro? chè sempre di intimità si tratta.

Cosa pensi di raccogliere parlando di lei, se non le proiezioni di chi scrive? 
Proiezioni da cui non puoi trarre nulla per te, perchè l'unica che può riconoscersi o meno, è tua moglie e non tu.
L'unica che può usarle, è lei. 

Ma qui ci sei tu.

A cosa ti servono le proiezioni su tua moglie? 

non capisco.

Non è polemica, me lo chiedo, e  te lo chiedo, seriamente.



Perchè non parli di te? Perchè non provi a metterti nella condizione di ragionare su te, su ciò che vuoi da lei, su ciò che sei disposto a tollerare, su cosa vuoi per te?


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Avete scritto altre 40 pagine oggi sull'argomento DANNY?!?! gna posso fa ... Cedo la mano e benedico Danny e la dolce metà :mrgreen:


Fiamma è quasi, e sottolineo quasi, lo specchio della mia, la visuale di Marito, anche se con molti distinguo...



Come stai? :bacio:


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> senti Danny...io continuo a chiedermi, ma perchè continui a parlare di lei?
> 
> Senza che sia presente, e sapendo che non gradirebbe, esponendo e svendendo la sua storia di vita, alla ricerca di cosa?
> Il fatto che possa aver usato il suo corpo con un altro corpo che non è il tuo, ti mette nelle condizioni di farlo?
> ...


:up:
e un po' me lo chiedevo anch'io...
Mi sembra che perplesso auspicava l'iscrizione della moglie di danny al forum...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Fiamma è quasi, e sottolineo quasi, lo specchio della mia, la visuale di Marito, anche se con molti distinguo...
> 
> 
> 
> Come stai? :bacio:


Sto benaccio :mrgreen: Be i distinguo talvolta sono importanti anzi direi posson fare la differenza Ciao tesoro :bacio:Tu invece tutto ok?


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non lo sapevi che io sono una gran brutta persona, cattiva e maligna? Figurati se con sto
> pedigree puoi aspettarti galanterie assortite.


Ma no, dai Joey, non ti buttare giù così! Lo sai che sei tenero dentro!


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sto benaccio :mrgreen: Be i distinguo talvolta sono importanti anzi direi posson fare la differenza Ciao tesoro :bacio:Tu invece tutto ok?


Beh sì... per fortuna siamo tutti diversi... 

Benaccio? :rotfl:
Io benuccio...


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> :up:
> e un po' me lo chiedevo anch'io...
> Mi sembra che perplesso auspicava l'iscrizione della moglie di danny al forum...



:smile:

tu scriveresti dopo aver letto?

riusciresti a confrontarti con tuo marito, e con te stessa, dopo aver letto?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh sì... per fortuna siamo tutti diversi...
> 
> Benaccio? :rotfl:
> Io benuccio...


Specifico in mp


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> tu scriveresti dopo aver letto?
> 
> riusciresti a confrontarti con tuo marito, e con te stessa, dopo aver letto?


Logico è che adesso, dopo tutte queste pagine di post, sarebbe molto difficile confrontarsi... bisognerebbe avere le palle, per farlo. Poi, non so lei come ne uscirebbe alla lettura anche solo dei post di danny...
Non so... sono cose complicate...
Anche per questo io ho cercato di parlare di Marito il meno possibile, anche perché è sempre e comunque la mia visuale della situazione, per quanto dialogo tra noi ci possa essere.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma no, dai Joey, non ti buttare giù così! Lo sai che sei tenero dentro!


Ma proprio per niente.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma no, dai Joey, non ti buttare giù così! Lo sai che sei tenero dentro!


Mica lo dico io.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma proprio per niente.


Visto?


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Logico è che adesso, dopo tutte queste pagine di post, sarebbe molto difficile confrontarsi... bisognerebbe avere le palle, per farlo. Poi, *non so lei come ne uscirebbe alla lettura anche solo dei post di danny..*.
> Non so... sono cose complicate...
> Anche per questo io ho cercato di parlare di Marito il meno possibile, anche perché è sempre e comunque la mia visuale della situazione, per quanto dialogo tra noi ci possa essere.




esatto.
anche se non so se sarebbe solo questione di palle. 

e se fossi in danny rifletterei sul neretto..perchè lei l'ha tradito, ma lui dice di voler ricostruire. 
E se la base della ricostruzione è tradire a sua volta, svendendo l'intimità e la storia di vita della moglie..boh 


Io credo che già aver chiaro cosa succede dentro di sè sia una conquista, capire l'altro tramite proiezioni di qualcun altro ancora...la vedo impossibile.

E in ogni caso non ne capisco l'utilità. Lo vedo uno spreco di energia. 

Che potrebbe essere più produttivamente diretta sul comprendere i propri di bisogni e desideri, per poterli poi confrontare con quelli dell'altro. Se è questo che interessa fare.

Può essere che a volte si abbia invece solo bisogno di sfogare rabbia e dolore, e lo si fa usando chi ci ha ferito. 
Ma anche così non si raggiunge il proprio nucleo, e si scarica sull'altro.
E sarebbe comunque bene esserne consapevoli, anzichè raccontarsi di voler provare a comprendere.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> senti Danny...io continuo a chiedermi, ma perchè continui a parlare di lei?
> 
> Senza che sia presente, e sapendo che non gradirebbe, esponendo e svendendo la sua storia di vita, alla ricerca di cosa?
> Il fatto che possa aver usato il suo corpo con un altro corpo che non è il tuo, ti mette nelle condizioni di farlo?
> ...


E come disse quella volta...
Se la do via do via del mio 
e non del tuo....

Parleremmo di più di noi stessi e delle nostre gesta
se sapessimo rispondere come la moglie di Lothar 
quella volta...

MI faccio un bagnino per ogni sms che becco nel tuo telefono.

Questo è parlare.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Logico è che adesso, dopo tutte queste pagine di post, sarebbe molto difficile confrontarsi... bisognerebbe avere le palle, per farlo. Poi, non so lei come ne uscirebbe alla lettura anche solo dei post di danny...
> Non so... sono cose complicate...
> Anche per questo io ho cercato di parlare di Marito il meno possibile, anche perché è sempre e comunque la mia visuale della situazione, per quanto dialogo tra noi ci possa essere.


Capisci perchè io sono un uomo pratico?
Non voglio casini.
Questa è l'unica ragione per cui io posto qui
sapendo che lei legge.

Così come dire
Non sono a briglie sciolte
Ma mordo il freno.

Il vantaggio immane è che io non ho bisogno di ricorrere a balle per uscire con qualcuna del forum.


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisci perchè io sono un uomo pratico?
> Non voglio casini.
> Questa è l'unica ragione per cui io posto qui
> sapendo che lei legge.
> ...


Conte, ognuno reagisce come meglio riesce.
Io di questo posto a Marito non gliene ho parlato e lui sa praticamente tutto di me.
Ma questo perché, è probabile, io un posticino mio ho bisogno di averlo, un posto di cui non rendergli conto...


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mica lo dico io.





Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma proprio per niente.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Visto?


Tu usa di più le faccine...

:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Conte, ognuno reagisce come meglio riesce.
> Io di questo posto a Marito non gliene ho parlato e lui sa praticamente tutto di me.
> Ma questo perché, è probabile, io un posticino mio ho bisogno di averlo, un posto di cui non rendergli conto...


Si mi rendo conto...
Sai io come posticino mio
sai ho l'intero universo...
quindi si mi rendo conto che..

Ma ricorda per non dover rendere conto bisogna anticipare...no?
E parlare tanto tanto tanto...
Così uno si stanca di stare a sentire no?

E tu puoi agire indisturbata...


----------



## lolapal (7 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si mi rendo conto...
> Sai io come posticino mio
> sai ho l'intero universo...
> quindi si mi rendo conto che..
> ...


Beh io a Marito gli parlo tanto, tanto, tanto... significa che mi sto avvantaggiando, casomai dovessi cambiare idea?


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> quoto... ma alla fine te gradisci che lei mandi gli sms al ganzo?
> non mi pare.. e allora chissene!



Sì, infatti, hai ragione. Sono ancora nella fase intermedia in cui non so aggiornare i miei comportamenti.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> premetto che non ho letto tutto, non ho fatto proprio in tempo, ma posso dire la mia? è in generale e non necessariamente riferita a danny e sopratutto premetto che io sono talebana ma ogni volta che sento e leggo consigli tipo, falle vedere che tu puoi darle quello che lei cerca, dimostrargli che sei l'uomo che vuole ecc ecc mi sale una carogna che levate!!!
> ma che cazzo me ne frega di dimostrarti cosa???? tu me lo devi dimostrare, tu mi devi cercare, tu mi devi riconquistare, perchè io non ti ho fatto nulla, o meglio io non mi sono cercarta un altro perchè la routine mi stava stretta, io mi sono fatta un culo così per la mia famiglia, ho fatto un processo di lunga crescita per essere quello che sono ora e non è che non avrei potuto trovarmi uno e divertirmi, non l'ho fatto per rispetto, lo stesso che io pretendo dal mio compagno... lei deve stare male, deve capire che il tempo di fare l'adolescente è finito e che se invece si è innamorata di un altro allora si prende tutte le responsabilità e conseguenze del caso, o ve pensate che basta dire: bon mi sono innamorata, voglio stare con l'altro ma mi riservo di tornare se le cose non vanno...
> certo come no!!! una volta la mia ex suocera mi disse: fagli fare quello che vuole basta che la sera torni da te e aggiunse: truccati fatti sempre trovare figa per lui vedrai che non cercherà l'altra... ma sti cazzi non ce li metti??? ma se ne andasse con l'altra, io non lo voglio uno così...



Tu hai perfettamente ragione ed è quello che mi viene più spontaneo di fare.
Se avessi 30 anni e non fossi papà l'avrei già fatto.
Di anni ne ho 46, una bambina, una casa al 50% con mia moglie, amici solo in comune.
Da solo non avrei più nulla di quello che ho costruito in questi anni. 
Conosco una coppia al quale è capitata la stessa cosa, nelle nostre stesse condizioni.
E han fatto quello che dici tu.
La coppia non è più ripartita, tra rancori di entrambi, sfiducia. Il tutto con condizioni economiche che impedivano
una separazione fisica. Il matrimonio è diventato un carcere. Sono miei vicini di casa e quando li sento litigare pesantemente a anni di distanza, credo non vi sia condizione peggiore di quella per finire una vita insieme. Anche loro sono cambiati, in peggio. Tenere legata a sè una persona solo perché vi è un vincolo matrimoniale e patrimoniale penso sia la peggior cosa. Il mio scopo è quello di far sì che sia mia moglie a accorgersi della stronzata che sta facendo, di quanto sta facendo male a me, di quanto potrebbe far male a nostra figlia.
Mia moglie deve imparare da sola a essere matura, adulta, responsabile. Questa cosa la deve far crescere.
Ho la certezza, perché la conosco bene, che se la obbligassi a interrompere ora questa storia in lei coverebbe un rancore che porterebbe comunque a far andare male il nostro matrimonio.
Per quella persona forse si è presa una cotta, di sicuro sta vivendo un momento che la fa star bene dopo due mesi di depressione e di problemi fisici (successivi purtroppo a 6 mesi in cui sono stato io a stare male).
Purtroppo all'infatuazione si aggiunge una situazione di benessere che lei lega solo all'altro.
Se ricadesse nuovamente in depressione perché io la costringo a lasciarlo, a essere imputato sarei io.
Questa è un'occasione per farla crescere, per farle comprendere le responsabilità che ha , ora da donna adulta.
Per questo in questi giorni abbiamo ricominciato a parlare e molto.
Lei si è aperta e mi racconta tutto spontaneamente, io ascolto come mi stesse parlando di qualsiasi altro argomento, o fingo, più che altro, dal momento che non so certo radioso per quanto sta avvenendo.
Ragionando insieme spero, e ripeto spero, che si renda conto lentamente di quanto sta facendo, prendendo in maniera autonoma le decisioni più responsabili.
Non lo so se è la soluzione migliore, sicuramente è quella che richiede lo sforzo maggiore da parte mia.
Se tutto questo riuscirà nell'intento non so dirlo, soprattutto in questo momento di estrema confusione: io lo spero.
Come spero che nel minor tempo possibile si renda conto di chi si trova davanti realmente: un marito che la ama tanto da lasciarla libera per essere "felice", un amante che invece abbandona la moglie malata in camera per scrivere a mia moglie.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> senti Danny...io continuo a chiedermi, ma perchè continui a parlare di lei?
> 
> Senza che sia presente, e sapendo che non gradirebbe, esponendo e svendendo la sua storia di vita, alla ricerca di cosa?
> Il fatto che possa aver usato il suo corpo con un altro corpo che non è il tuo, ti mette nelle condizioni di farlo?
> ...



Sono approdato su queste pagine in preda alla disperazione. Lo si è visto.
Sono arrivato incapace di comprendere quello che stava accadendo, che mi era accaduto da due/tre giorni. E soprattutto di capire mia moglie in questo momento.
Parlo di lei come comunque ho parlato di me perché lei è parte di me, una parte importantissima di me, da tanti anni. E' la mia vita, è tutta la mia vita adulta, come lo sono io per lei, perché nessuno di noi due nega quanto siamo importanti l'uno per l'altra.
Sono arrivato per sfogarmi e cercare di capire cosa stava succedendo. Scrivere ha avuto un effetto liberatorio, mi ha calmato, ha ridotto le pulsioni negative.
Senza tutti quelli che mi hanno risposto e in fin dei conti mi sono stati vicino, io ora sarei ancora a brancolare in preda all'ansia. Io ringrazio tutte queste persone che sino all'altro giorno sono state sconosciute perché mi hanno aiutato in un momento che comunque è molto brutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Tu hai perfettamente ragione ed è quello che mi viene più spontaneo di fare.
> Se avessi 30 anni e non fossi papà l'avrei già fatto.
> Di anni ne ho 46, una bambina, una casa al 50% con mia moglie, amici solo in comune.
> Da solo non avrei più nulla di quello che ho ucostruito in questi anni.
> ...


Cioè l'altro ha una moglie malata? E tua moglie non riflette su questo indizio direi lampante su che tipo d'uomo potrebbe avere accanto in futuro? Hai letto eagle? Se non lo hai fatto spendici un pò di tempo ti sarà utile


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> esatto.
> anche se non so se sarebbe solo questione di palle.
> 
> e se fossi in danny rifletterei sul neretto..perchè lei l'ha tradito, ma lui dice di voler ricostruire.
> ...



Tutto quello che ho scritto l'ho scritto in un momento di totale irrazionalità, di perdita del mio controllo.
Come quando si urla di dolore. Perché si urla? 
Per sfogarsi e sentire meno dolore. La mia vita e quella di mia moglie coincidono. Non riesco a separarle.
Quando parlo di lei è come parlassi di me. 
Non cerco di capire lei attraverso voi: non è possibile e neppure lo pretendo. Sarebbe ingenuo, o stupido pensarlo.
Cerco invece di capire me stesso, i miei comportamenti, come metabolizzare la situazione, cercando di osservarla col distacco che avete voi che la vedete dal di fuori.
Ecco: cerco di capire com'è questa storia vista dal di fuori. Questo sto cercando, per evitare io di non vedere quello che mi si palesa davanti, per non autoingannarmi, per non crearmi illusioni. Cosa che fin dall'inizio ho fatto.
E' la prima volta nella mia vita che mi trovo a fare i conti con questa situazione.
Ora sì, mi vergogno di avere messo in piazza tutto, hai ragione, sto facendo io stesso degli errori di cui non mi rendo conto.
In effetti nel tentativo di controllarmi con lei, ho perso il controllo qui.
Difficile controllare le pulsioni. 
Ti verrebbe naturalmente voglia di fare cose antipatiche.
Come telefonare all'altro e urlargli dietro di smetterla.
Questa è stata la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente, per dire, e che non ho fatto.
Sto temporeggiando cercando di vedere se i miei nervi tengono a sufficienza.
Perché accada ho bisogno di sfogarmi in qualche modo.
Scusatemi se vi sto usando.
Me ne rendo conto solo ora. Vi ringrazio davvero. Tutto quello che dite mi serve: è uno specchio necessario per rendermi conto degli errori che ho fatto e migliorarmi.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè l'altro ha una moglie malata? E tua moglie non riflette su questo indizio direi lampante su che tipo d'uomo potrebbe avere accanto in futuro? Hai letto eagle? Se non lo hai fatto spendici un pò di tempo ti sarà utile


Ma io non credo minimamente che questa donna pensi a un futuro con quest'uomo


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto quello che ho scritto l'ho scritto in un momento di totale irrazionalità, di perdita del mio controllo.
> Come quando si urla di dolore. Perché si urla?
> Per sfogarsi e sentire meno dolore. La mia vita e quella di mia moglie coincidono. Non riesco a separarle.
> Quando parlo di lei è come parlassi di me.
> ...


Non stai usando nessuno. Ti stai sfogando come la maggioranza di noi ha fatto prima di te.
E sinceramente non mi sembra tu abbia fatto nessun grande torto verso tua moglie raccontando certe cose.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Tu hai perfettamente ragione ed è quello che mi viene più spontaneo di fare.
> Se avessi 30 anni e non fossi papà l'avrei già fatto.
> Di anni ne ho 46, una bambina, una casa al 50% con mia moglie, amici solo in comune.
> Da solo non avrei più nulla di quello che ho costruito in questi anni.
> ...


Non deve...
Ma può..
Danny abbiamo la stessa età...
Bon mio caro
Più difficile accettare la donna che abbiamo accanto così come è...
Che non cercare di cambiarla secondo il nostro gusto...

Sai meglio di me come è impegnativo mandar vanti una famiglia ai giorni nostri!

Ma siamo sicuri che la amiamo così tanto da?
Lasciarla libera...?

Guarda che se la mia mi chiedesse, ma tu mi ami così tanto da lasciarmi fare quello che voglio...
Le risponderei: no...è che a me non interessa cosa fai, a me interessa solo che vai d'accordo con me e non rogni.

Per esempio
Sai ricordo i primi anni di matrimonio, guarda...
Ogni giorno la santa conferenza di lamenti sul suo capo al lavoro...

E io zitto no?
Che altro puoi fare?
Se non ascoltare le duemilacinquecentoparole che spara al minuto?

In più s'incazzava perchè mi mettevo a sbadigliare...

Un giorno senza dirle nulla aspettai quest'uomo fuori dal lavoro e lo incarnai a dovere.

Mia moglie s'indignò e si ricoperse di livore nei miei confronti...

Ma non mi parlò mai più del suo capo.

Fa come me, ritieni che certe cose sono SOLO cose sue...nelle quali tu non vuoi entrarci...

Tu tirati in disparte e ignorala...

Credimi NON LO SOPPORTANO.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non credo minimamente che questa donna pensi a un futuro con quest'uomo


Nemmeno io in realtà la mia osservazione era una forzatura, da donna non posso immaginare come si possa intrecciare una pseudo relazione con un uomo la cui moglie malata è


----------



## sienne (7 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè l'altro ha una moglie malata? E tua moglie non riflette su questo indizio direi lampante su che tipo d'uomo potrebbe avere accanto in futuro? Hai letto eagle? Se non lo hai fatto spendici un pò di tempo ti sarà utile



Ciao 

non ci credi? ... ehhhh ... 
e in alcuni casi, arrivano anche a fare piani, 
come togliere di mezzo la moglie malata ... :unhappy: ... 

basta(va) ... dirlo. 
nessuna donna di buon senso, impone la propria presenza! 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Tu usa di più le faccine...
> 
> :smile:


...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nemmeno io in realtà la mia osservazione era una forzatura, da donna non posso immaginare come si possa intrecciare una pseudo relazione con un uomo la cui moglie malata è



Cerco un modo per dirti quello che penso cercando di farlo in un modo che non ferisca nessuno anche se so già di non riuscirci.
Senza nulla togliere alla gravità del tradimento
Io posso anche pensare che un uomo (donna che sia) con una situazione "pesante" in famiglia in cui magari spende tutte le energie cerchi un momento di leggerezza per evadere per un tempo limitato. Un po' come negare a se stesso la difficoltà del momento, dimenticare la realtà per poi ributtarcisi a capofitto
Ora stabilito che non è la cosa migliore da fare, io posso anche capire.



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ci credi? ... ehhhh ...
> e in alcuni casi, arrivano anche a fare piani,
> ...


Credo che nel tuo caso sia molto diverso
Quella donna voleva sostituirsi a te.
Qui non percepisco questo rischio


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

Io non capisco più nulla
Sto facendo qsto percorso di psicoterapia e mi è utile
poi vedo che i problemi ci sono anche in quelle coppie in cui pareva funzionare pareva ci fosse un equilibrio
Invece anche li...forse davvero l essere umano non e'faticoso x stare in coppia come intendo io condividendo appoggiandosi ed alloStesso tempo lasciandosi liberi
È più normale cercare confronto e conforto fuori

Danny tu sei un bravo uomo penso
Ma io da donna ci vedrei una gran debolezza nel " lasciarmi
" fare e addirittura viversi l amante

Ma lei cosa dice?
Di lui?

Sulla mogli e malata non mi esprimo avevo vissuto io una cosa simile che sapete mi ha devastata
Non era malata questo  no una roba pesante

Eppure iniziato come un aiuto e finita come sappiamo

Io non giudicò più nessuno
Ci sono situazioni sentim cose più delicate che una scopata e basta


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cerco un modo per dirti quello che penso cercando di farlo in un modo che non ferisca nessuno anche se so già di non riuscirci.
> Senza nulla togliere alla gravità del tradimento
> Io posso anche pensare che un uomo (donna che sia) con una situazione "pesante" in famiglia in cui magari spende tutte le energie cerchi un momento di leggerezza per evadere per un tempo limitato. Un po' come negare a se stesso la difficoltà del momento, dimenticare la realtà per poi ributtarcisi a capofitto
> Ora stabilito che non è la cosa migliore da fare, io posso anche capire.
> ...


ma nessuno vuole ssostituirsia nessuno ameno che non si sia cattivi dentro
eppure io ho fatto credo del male cmq

il mio amante era in una situazione pesante
io lo sapevo 
x assurdo è iniziata che mi chiedeva consigili e io a dirgli come fare non fare di tenere duro di provare a capire
vi giuro mai mi era passato per la testa di sostituirmi anche solo per una frazione di secondo
lui si confidava
io mi confidavo
anche lui mi dava consigli su come fare qnd mi sentiva sfinita i tre bimbi il lavoro
tutto qui
mesi e mesi di mail, nemmeno telefonate nemmeno vedersi x una pizza..solo scirverci di tutto

il resto è venuto molto tempo dopo
forse tutti quelli scambi di pensieri avevavo cmq alimentato un intesse dovevo capirlo 
la mia colpa è + x questa storia che per il mio matrimonio dove tutto sommato siamo stati due incapaci e basta

poi è andata come è andata

e lui si è separato
indipendentemente da me , dice.
non so
lo reputo intelligente da crederci ma sicuramente era ed e preso di me

io provavo in tutti i modi ad allontanarlo am evidentemene mai da decisa questo si

orse qui uguale
la moglie di danny si è fatta predenere era depressa anche lei
non sono giustificazioni ma tentativi di capire cosa succede nella testa di una donna che era tranquilla ecc
io mai avrei messo in discussione il mio matrimonio figuriamoci quello di un a ltro


----------



## devastata (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto quello che ho scritto l'ho scritto in un momento di totale irrazionalità, di perdita del mio controllo.
> Come quando si urla di dolore. Perché si urla?
> Per sfogarsi e sentire meno dolore. La mia vita e quella di mia moglie coincidono. Non riesco a separarle.
> Quando parlo di lei è come parlassi di me.
> ...


Il forum serve proprio per raccontare ascoltare cercare di capure il perche''ci sta capitando tutto questo.

Se non si racconta non si riesce ne a spiegarsi ne ad ottenere un parere e conforti.

Inoltre nessuno conosce te ne tua mooglie.

L'unico consiglio mio, che vale niente, e' di dire a tua moglie che pur restando insieme non ti va bene la promiscuita' sessuale, che quabdo capira' cosa vuole tu sarai ancora disponibile. Che proprio perche' la ami non puoi condividerla.

Lascia stare l'altro. Non tanto per lui ma per la moglie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Per quella persona forse si è presa una cotta, di sicuro sta vivendo un momento che la fa star bene dopo due mesi di depressione e di problemi fisici (successivi purtroppo a 6 mesi in cui sono stato io a stare male).
> Purtroppo all'infatuazione si aggiunge una situazione di benessere che lei lega solo all'altro.
> Se ricadesse nuovamente in depressione perché io la costringo a lasciarlo, a essere imputato sarei io.
> Lei si è aperta e mi racconta tutto spontaneamente, io ascolto come mi stesse parlando di qualsiasi altro argomento, o fingo, più che altro, dal momento che non so certo radioso per quanto sta avvenendo.
> ...


ho tirato via un po' di roba ma riprendo il cuore del tuo post perchè secondo me tu stai andando in discesa senza freni e alla fine della discesa c'è un tornante su uno strapiombo.
Allora: capisco bene la tua posizione ed il tuo ragionamento.
Ma c'è una cosa che tu non hai messo in conto, secondo me.
E la cosa che non hai messo in conto è che tua moglie adesso è in botta.
Per cui si trova da un lato davanti un bel gelato e dall'altro tu che le dai in mano il cucchiaino, fiducioso che, davanti a tanto altruismo nonchè dimostrazione di amore, lei dica no grazie.
Invece... probabilmente lei prenderà il cucchiaino e si strafogherà di gelato, tieni conto che lui si è pure giocato la carta del povero marito martire con la moglie malata.
E tu resti lì ancora con la mano oramai vuota che le porge il cucchiaino e ti chiedi come cacchio ti è venuto in mente di usare della benzina per spegnere un fuocherello.
Guarda che in certi momenti ogni supercazzola viene assunta come verità assoluta rivelata direttamente da un cespuglio in fiamme... per cui...
Io avevo capito che lei ci avesse messo una pietra sopra, cosa che qualunque persona con un minimo di buonsenso farebbe quando ti svelano il giochino prima che sia iniziato.
Se non è così... sempre secondo me ci sono due possibilità: o lei il giochino l'aveva iniziato già da tempo, oppure non ha un minimo di buonsenso.
Probabilmente un 'ma che cazzo stai facendo, sei stupida? Secondo te io devo stare a casa ad aspettarti mentre tu sei con l'amante?' avrebbe sortito effetto migliore di un 'vai pure cara, poi fammi sapere se ti sei divertita'.
Perchè quando sono in botta hanno un corto circuito tra l'apparato uditivo ed il cervello.
Ma forse tu pensi di starci dentro, quando lei uscirà con lui: ti avviso, sono lacrime e sangue e so di cosa sto parlando.
Mentre per lei sarà solo un bel giro di giostra... che adesso deve assolutamente fare.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*

Continuo a leggere di associazioni mentali decisamente discutibili del tipo:depressione=altro cazzo.....Quando subentra una forte depressione certi pensieri non ti vengono proprio in  mente.Non confondiamo la depressione che è una cosa molto seria con SPORADICI ATTACCHI DI"MANICO"!


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

Oscuro hai ragione pure tu

Forse che sto manico aiuti?
La butto li nell 800 l isteria la curavano con una sorta di vibratore da no e nato infatti

Non so
Credo che ridurre tutto a voglia di manico ( che sicuro c'è ) così come dare colpa e resp a stati pseudo depressivi sia un po' riduttivo

Ma tant'è in molte e molti si cerca fuori cose che a casa non si hanno più
Nel mio caso pure manico ahimè 
Ma non solo 

Io trovo assurdo accettarlo x un marito o moglie che sia
Anche il mio ha accettato e dice capito

Invece avrei preferito una reazione forte

Bah

Comunque oscuro ripeto non hai tutti i torti
Il sesso l attrazione il piaceresi ha il potere di farti tornare il sorriso
Poi chiamare emozioni chiamalo manico ....


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè l'altro ha una moglie malata? E tua moglie non riflette su questo indizio direi lampante su che tipo d'uomo potrebbe avere accanto in futuro? Hai letto eagle? Se non lo hai fatto spendici un pò di tempo ti sarà utile



Ho iniziato a leggerla, salvo rendermi conto che in questo momento non ho il tempo necessario per arrivare alla fine.
La storia assomiglia in alcuni punti alla mia, fatto salvo che gli attori, con i loro caratteri e le storie personali, sono diversi.
Non sono arrivato alla fine, ma guardando nelle ultime pagine mi sembra di aver capito che la coppia sia poi finita con una separazione, vero?


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Rosa3*



rosa3 ha detto:


> Oscuro hai ragione pure tu
> 
> Forse che sto manico aiuti?
> La butto li nell 800 l isteria la curavano con una sorta di vibratore da no e nato infatti
> ...


Rosa l'associazione forte depressione=voglia di altre scopate proprio non sta in terra capisci?Sono stanco di leggere,storie tipo:mia moglie era depressa quindi....!Posso capire momenti di sbandamento,di transizione,ma gli"attacchi di manico"sono ben altra cosa...!La depressione è una cosa seria!


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Invece... probabilmente lei prenderà il cucchiaino e si strafogherà di gelato,


Secondo me ha fatto bene invece.
Quello che farei io, se ne avessi la forza, è dirle: "Cara, fai un po' quel cazzo che ti pare, io sono qui e ti amo. Fai le cazzate che devi fare e poi fammi sapere cosa hai deciso. Ti do' x tempo e poi voglio una risposta. E nel frattempo abbi la decenza però di non dirmi un cazzo. Non lo voglio sapere e non mi serve saperlo. Voglio solo sapere quale viso vuoi vedere la mattina quando ti alzi."


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io non capisco più nulla
> Sto facendo qsto percorso di psicoterapia e mi è utile
> poi vedo che i problemi ci sono anche in quelle coppie in cui pareva funzionare pareva ci fosse un equilibrio
> Invece anche li...forse davvero l essere umano non e'faticoso x stare in coppia come intendo io condividendo appoggiandosi ed alloStesso tempo lasciandosi liberi
> ...



Cosa dice di lui?
Non è scevra di critiche. Dice che parla solo di se stesso, l'ha anche criticato per la questione della moglie malata, che lui lascia sola anche per coltivare un suo hobby che richiede parecchio tempo. Lei dice che non ha alcuna intenzione di farci una storia seria, lo esclude totalmente.
Poi sta in ansia aspettando i suoi sms, per la consueta telefonata con lui.
E' sicuramente una sbandata, non riesco però oggi a figurarmi dove possa portare.


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rosa l'associazione forte depressione=voglia di altre scopate proprio non sta in terra capisci?Sono stanco di leggere,storie tipo:mia moglie era depressa quindi....!Posso capire momenti di sbandamento,di transizione,ma gli"attacchi di manico"sono ben altra cosa...!La depressione è una cosa seria!



hai ragione oscuro
oscuro ne ho sofferto io e davvero
non facevo che piangere x nulla
avevo attacchi di panico al punto da fermare auto
paura x me e le èersone che amavo 
anche paura di fare loro del male di essere incapace di sostenere tutto lavoro tre figli e tutto da sola

mi ha aiutato il training autogeno
lo xanax
il lexotan
anche robe un filo + serie come medicine e una psicologa

un gg mi sono guardata allo specchioe mis onod etta basta
basta cons te schifezze chimiche deve esserci una ragione che sia le gravidanze il lutto tutto insieme
un marito sempre smepre via e ognis era ritorvarsi incasa sola con i bimbi
allora mi pareva durissima adesos mi chiedo eprchè avessi tutta quell'ansia..


mi sono trovata un nuovo lavoro ho trovato un aiuto  xi ragazzi ho smesso di sentirmi resp di tutto

in tutto questo mio marito c'era ma non c'era

inutile dirti che il mio amante mi ha aiutato e tanto e non solo dandoci di manico credimi


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa dice di lui?
> Non è scevra di critiche. Dice che parla solo di se stesso, l'ha anche criticato per la questione della moglie malata, che lui lascia sola anche per coltivare un suo hobby che richiede parecchio tempo. Lei dice che non ha alcuna intenzione di farci una storia seria, lo esclude totalmente.
> Poi sta in ansia aspettando i suoi sms, per la consueta telefonata con lui.
> E' sicuramente una sbandata, non riesco però oggi a figurarmi dove possa portare.


boh

non lo stima nemmeno quindi sto qui? e aspetta tremolante un sms?

ha dato di matto si

non si spiega se no


io le darei una pedata in culo a tua moglie altrochè aspettare e capire


----------



## erab (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Secondo me ha fatto bene invece.
> Quello che farei io, se ne avessi la forza, è dirle: "Cara, fai un po' quel cazzo che ti pare, io sono qui e ti amo. Fai le cazzate che devi fare e poi fammi sapere cosa hai deciso. Ti do' x tempo e poi voglio una risposta. E nel frattempo abbi la decenza però di non dirmi un cazzo. Non lo voglio sapere e non mi serve saperlo. Voglio solo sapere quale viso vuoi vedere la mattina quando ti alzi."


Farei solo una variazione:

"....Fai le cazzate che devi fare e poi fammi sapere cosa hai deciso, magari mi trovi qui ad aspettarti o forse no..... "

si chiama rischio imprenditoriale.


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Secondo me ha fatto bene invece.
> Quello che farei io, se ne avessi la forza, è dirle: "Cara, fai un po' quel cazzo che ti pare, io sono qui e ti amo. Fai le cazzate che devi fare e poi fammi sapere cosa hai deciso. Ti do' x tempo e poi voglio una risposta. E nel frattempo abbi la decenza però di non dirmi un cazzo. Non lo voglio sapere e non mi serve saperlo. Voglio solo sapere quale viso vuoi vedere la mattina quando ti alzi."


mio amrito ha fatto cosi

nemmeno tempo mi ha chiesto
dice se sceglierai dia ndare avanti lo capirò

a me sta cosa ha dato sui nervi perchè mi ha rimandato l idea di un uomo debole che non mi prende non mi tiene

che è sempre stato il ns problema

però magari x donne diciamo + mansuete puo essere un'alternatva

a me sa di uomo "molle"
ad altre sapra di amore ma conoscendo le donne dubito assai


----------



## lothar57 (7 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> boh
> 
> non lo stima nemmeno quindi sto qui? e aspetta tremolante un sms?
> 
> ...


Brava Rosa!!!!!!!!!!ma cosa vuoi che dia 1 pedata,e un'uomo senza palle,uno zerbino da 1 cent.
Ma possibile??puo'esistere un dialogo piu'allucinante,tra marito e moglie???parlare dell'amante....:smile::smile::smile::smile:
ma perche'non anche dei pompini che la zoccola gli fa'???


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> a me sta cosa ha dato sui nervi
> 
> a me sa di uomo "molle"


A me sta cosa sa di libertà invece. Libertà data (e ricevuta). In contrapposizione a un incasellamento educativo che non appartiene alla natura della persona.


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> A me sta cosa sa di libertà invece. Libertà data (e ricevuta). In contrapposizione a un incasellamento educativo che non appartiene alla natura della persona.


puo essere

io credo però che le sonne vogliano un uomo che sappia contenerle
credimi ho tante amiche tutte tra i 35 45 anni di età

stringi stringi pure la libertà puo essere deleteria se letta del tipo.."ti frega poco allora"

non so io los to provando sulla mia pelle per quello parlo cosi
ma forse nonc apisco la maturità di mio marito nel fare questa cosa e le leggo come quieto vviere x i figli

quindi ancora una volta "non coppia"


----------



## erab (7 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> mio amrito ha fatto cosi
> 
> nemmeno tempo mi ha chiesto
> dice se sceglierai dia ndare avanti lo capirò
> ...


Messa così, ti amo, ti aspetto, fai quello che vuoi io soffrirò in silenzio sa effettivamente di "molle"


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Messa così, ti amo, ti aspetto, fai quello che vuoi io soffrirò in silenzio sa effettivamente di "molle"


anche del tipo

me lo sono meritato ti ho dato x scontata

la odio sta cazzo di frase

se mi hai data cosi tano x scontata mo' mi ai alla follia di nuovo

perchè ho vuto un altro???

no
bleah

non riesco a farmela piacere ne apprezzarla sta roba qui scusatemi
ne vederci terreno fertile da coltivare di nuovo


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho tirato via un po' di roba ma riprendo il cuore del tuo post perchè secondo me tu stai andando in discesa senza freni e alla fine della discesa c'è un tornante su uno strapiombo.
> Allora: capisco bene la tua posizione ed il tuo ragionamento.
> Ma c'è una cosa che tu non hai messo in conto, secondo me.
> E la cosa che non hai messo in conto è che tua moglie adesso è in botta.
> ...


Quello che dici è assolutamente interessante.
Quello che sto facendo io forse è sbagliato, non lo so: capire quale dovrebbe essere l'atteggiamento giusto sarebbe già l'inizio di una soluzione, ma purtroppo finora non ho alcuna sicurezza su questo.
Io sto aspettando che il gelato si sciolga.
Quando la "botta" finisce - ma quando finisce? - ti trovi davanti le persone.
Io, il marito che resta a casa con la bimba e le ha concesso lo spazio che pretendeva, e l'altro, che pure un uomo è, e quindi manifesterà pure lui dei difetti, prima o poi.
Spero che a quel punto cominci a guardare le cose con più lucidità e magari a dirsi "ma quanto sono stronza a fare questo all'uomo che mi ama e a mia figlia?".
Sto cercando di arrivare a questo, conoscendo mia moglie potrebbe essere probabile.
Il problema al quale non riesco a dare una risposta è la durata della "botta".
Probabilmente in questo momento neppure lei si rende conto di quello che prova per lui o non vuole rendersene conto. Con me è sincera quanto con se stessa.


----------



## oceansize (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che dici è assolutamente interessante.
> Quello che sto facendo io forse è sbagliato, non lo so: capire quale dovrebbe essere l'atteggiamento giusto sarebbe già l'inizio di una soluzione, ma purtroppo finora non ho alcuna sicurezza su questo.
> Io sto aspettando che il gelato si sciolga.
> Quando la "botta" finisce - ma quando finisce? - ti trovi davanti le persone.
> ...


mi sono persa un pezzo: 
quando vi siete svegliati e si è resa conto che non avevi dormito e che stavi soffrendo, non aveva detto che avrebbe interrotto la cosa con l'altro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Secondo me ha fatto bene invece.
> Quello che farei io, se ne avessi la forza, è dirle: "Cara, fai un po' *quel cazzo che ti pare*, io sono qui e ti amo. Fai le *cazzate che devi fare *e poi fammi sapere cosa hai deciso. Ti do' x tempo e poi voglio una risposta. E nel frattempo abbi la decenza però di *non dirmi un cazzo*. Non lo voglio sapere e non mi serve saperlo. Voglio solo sapere quale viso vuoi vedere la mattina quando ti alzi."


fiorellino pure tu:mrgreen:.
A parte le battute....

Tu faresti... io ho fatto.
E so di cosa sto parlando.
Se tua moglie lo avesse detto a te quando eri in botta ed eravate ancora micini miciò(cit.)... tu che avresti fatto?
Ti saresti fatto degli scrupoli... o l'avresti interpretato come istigazione a delinquere?
Lo sai, no, che in quei momenti le parole sono diversamente interpretate... quelle dell'amante... ma anche le altre.
Perchè in quei momenti l'egoismo impera.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Farei solo una variazione:
> 
> "....Fai le cazzate che devi fare e poi fammi sapere cosa hai deciso, magari mi trovi qui ad aspettarti o forse no..... "
> 
> si chiama rischio imprenditoriale.



Sì, ultimamente le ho prospettato la possibilità che possa fare anch'io quello che sta facendo lei.
Non so quanto sia intelligente la cosa, ma mi è balzato per la testa di sorprenderla anch'io con dei cambiamenti inaspettati, di presentarmi insospettabilmente felice e allegro, o indifferente alla sua cosa, insomma di fingere di avere anch'io una storiella. Può servire a farla tornare sulla terra, facendole capire che anch'io non sono scontato, oppure può garantirle solo l'assoluzione per quello che sta facendo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> mi sono persa un pezzo:
> quando vi siete svegliati e si è resa conto che non avevi dormito e che stavi soffrendo, non aveva detto che avrebbe interrotto la cosa con l'altro?


pure io avevo capito così.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fiorellino pure tu:mrgreen:.
> A parte le battute....
> 
> Tu faresti... io ho fatto.
> ...


Qua bisogna che cominciate a pagare i diritti.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2013)

Ma scusa na roba Danny
Ma na dona depressa non ha forse la libido a zero?
Mi pare che ci sia un forte collegamento tra depression mentale e secchezza vaginale no?

O mi sbaglio?

Sono le represse o le compresse che hanno la libido a mille...

O no?


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> puo essere
> 
> io credo però che le sonne vogliano un uomo che sappia contenerle
> credimi ho tante amiche tutte tra i 35 45 anni di età
> ...



La libertà che le sto dando le viene motivata, nei gesti e nelle parole, dal fatto che "amandola io voglio vederla felice.
Questa cosa mi costa tanto, ma per te sono disposto a fare questo sacrificio. ".

Letta così è se si vuole è "a me frega talmente tanto di te che sono disposto a buttarmi sul fuoco".


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che dici è assolutamente interessante.
> Quello che sto facendo io forse è sbagliato, non lo so: capire quale dovrebbe essere l'atteggiamento giusto sarebbe già l'inizio di una soluzione, ma purtroppo finora non ho alcuna sicurezza su questo.
> Io sto aspettando che il gelato si sciolga.
> Quando la "botta" finisce - ma quando finisce? - ti trovi davanti le persone.
> ...


le botte vanno avanti mesi, minimo. Mesi in cui tu starai a casa ad aspettare che lei torni dopo essere stata con l'altro. E per tutto il tempo penserai a quello che lei sta facendo con lui. E probabilmente quando tornerà a casa avrà scritto in faccia che non è contenta di esserci tornata, per svariate ragioni.
E magari sentirai addosso a lei l'odore dell'altro.
Immolarsi così perchè l'altro sia felice sembra un gran bel gesto nobile ma dato che io l'ho fatto so cosa significa...
(Scusa feather, non leggere il seguito) Fai conto di doverti mangiare un bel piattone di cacca per mesi.
Con lei non solo consapevole di fartelo mangiare, ma amche contenta perchè così lei può mangiare il gelato.
Quando è successo a me almeno mio marito non sospettava neppure che io sapessi.
Magari poi torna da te... ma sei sicuro di volerlo a questo prezzo?  
Sei sicuro di riuscire a guardarla con gli stessi occhi, dopo? 
Pensaci adesso, perchè la sofferenza è tanta.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> mi sono persa un pezzo:
> quando vi siete svegliati e si è resa conto che non avevi dormito e che stavi soffrendo, non aveva detto che avrebbe interrotto la cosa con l'altro?


Sì, l'ha detto. 
Più volte ha detto di farlo. 
Poi dopo un po' parte con lamentazioni sulla sua vita, che si sente oppressa, che io qui, io lì etc.
Al che io conclludo "fai quello che vuoi, vuoi uscire con lui? Esci, divertiti, fai quel che cazzo ti pare. Sei adulta, dovresti essere matura per scegliere e capire quello che vuoi dalla vita. Non voglio che tu dica che sia io il responsabile delle tue scelte. Questa cosa la vuoi portare avanti? E' quello che vuoi? Io non voglio decidere per te. Non sei una bambina e io non sono tuo padre. Sono tuo marito."
Il giorno dopo era già a messaggiare.
L'avrebbe fatto ugualmente in qualsiasi caso, anche se avesse promesso a me di interrompere.
Le pesa moltissimo farmi soffrire, ma le pesa altrettanto mollare lui.
Quindi all'aperto o di nascosto, lei continuerebbe ugualmente la storia.
Il nodo sta tutto qui.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che dici è assolutamente interessante.
> Quello che sto facendo io forse è sbagliato, non lo so: capire quale dovrebbe essere l'atteggiamento giusto sarebbe già l'inizio di una soluzione, ma purtroppo finora non ho alcuna sicurezza su questo.
> Io sto aspettando che il gelato si sciolga.
> Quando la "botta" finisce - ma quando finisce? - ti trovi davanti le persone.
> ...



Quello di cui stai parlando si chiama libertà sessuale, tu gliela stai concedendo.  Non gli stai dando una possibilità di scelta basata sull'amore ma sul sesso. Lei assaggiando la libertà vorrà assaggiare altro appena stanca di ciò che è diventato nuovamente vecchio.
Facendo questo tipo di discorso l'amore che citi o hai citato non centra una cippa, si sta parlando di libertà sessuale, si sta parlando di arrangiamento della propria persona che valuta dei principi delle morali delle emozioni che passano soltanto attraverso dei concetti sbagliati e che stai puntualmente stravolgendo in ogni post che scrivi.


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se tua moglie lo avesse detto a te quando eri in botta ed eravate ancora micini miciò(cit.)... tu che avresti fatto?
> Ti saresti fatto degli scrupoli... o l'avresti interpretato come istigazione a delinquere?


Non posso esserne sicuro perché non è successo ma credo avrei continuato e mi sarei vissuto la storia tanto come ho fatto. 
Non sarebbe cambiato nulla.


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La libertà che le sto dando le viene motivata, nei gesti e nelle parole, dal fatto che "amandola io voglio vederla felice.
> Questa cosa mi costa tanto, ma per te sono disposto a fare questo sacrificio. ".
> 
> Letta così è se si vuole è "a me frega talmente tanto di te che sono disposto a buttarmi sul fuoco".




Penso anch'io che ci sia il rischio che lei se ne approfitti di questa libertà che le dai.
Il concetto di amore che esprimi a sostegno del tuo dono è quello di un amore all'ennesima potenza!
Quasi un amore non terreno, ma grandioso, devi amarla proprio tanto...ma tua moglie in questo momento non lo vede neanche, invece sarebbe un tesoro da custodire!
Darei anch'io un termine di tempo perché possa rinsavirsi, sii più rigido facendo leva sul tuo amor proprio.


----------



## andrea53 (7 Novembre 2013)

*Buongiorno a tutti...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io avevo capito che lei ci avesse messo una pietra sopra, cosa che qualunque persona con un minimo di buonsenso farebbe quando ti svelano il giochino prima che sia iniziato.
> Se non è così... sempre secondo me ci sono due possibilità: o lei il giochino l'aveva iniziato già da tempo, oppure non ha un minimo di buonsenso.
> Probabilmente un 'ma che cazzo stai facendo, sei stupida? Secondo te io devo stare a casa ad aspettarti mentre tu sei con l'amante?' avrebbe sortito effetto migliore di un 'vai pure cara, poi fammi sapere se ti sei divertita'.
> *Perchè quando sono in botta hanno un corto circuito tra l'apparato uditivo ed il cervello.*
> ...


Sottoscrivo. Era quello che intendevo con l'idea di lasciarla da sola... A sperimentare il suo futuro senza di te e forse con una figlia più "distante". Forse un'ipotesi iperbolica. Secondo me questa situazione  la rende sorda e cieca, in qualche modo. Non valuta lucidamente quello che sta infliggendo alla sua famiglia. Io non faccio il moralista, per carità. Ma pretendere di essere capita e lasciata andare a farsi un giro è una pretesa un po' assurda o sbaglio? Il punto è che in queste situazioni, certi traditori (reali o in pectore che siano) sentono di poter tenere in mano il gioco finché sono certi di ritrovare a casa quel che hanno lasciato, mogli, mariti, figli. in paziente attesa che l'estro del fedifrago si sia esaurito o consumato. Una certezza (mica tanto giustificata) di poter riprendere, come se niente fosse stato, il ménage familiare solido e rassicurante che avevano inteso sospendere. Secondo me in questi casi si dovrebbe far capire *invece* che non è scontato che la famiglia, il matrimonio, i figli possano reggere all'urto. E un domani questa ragazzina potrebbe coltivare dei pesanti rancori verso sua madre, oppure riversare la rabbia verso suo padre o - peggio ancora - su tutti e due. Vale la pena? Io glielo chiederei.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le botte vanno avanti mesi, minimo. Mesi in cui tu starai a casa ad aspettare che lei torni dopo essere stata con l'altro. E per tutto il tempo penserai a quello che lei sta facendo con lui. E probabilmente quando tornerà a casa avrà scritto in faccia che non è contenta di esserci tornata, per svariate ragioni.
> E magari sentirai addosso a lei l'odore dell'altro.
> Immolarsi così perchè l'altro sia felice sembra un gran bel gesto nobile ma dato che io l'ho fatto so cosa significa...
> (Scusa feather, non leggere il seguito) Fai conto di doverti mangiare un bel piattone di cacca per mesi.
> ...


Fortunatamente lui sta a 3 ore da qui.
Ha una moglie, un lavoro, quindi gli appuntamenti sono complessi, dal punto di vista organizzativo.
Spero che questo sia un motivo per far scemare la storia. Spero.
Comunque ho capito cosa intendi dire. 
Lei uscirà il 15, perché lui ha una fiera da noi, quindi si trova in zona. Dopo dovrebbero passare mesi perché ce ne siano altre. Teoricamente non dovrebbero vedersi per un bel po'.
Teoricamente, credo.
Prendendo tempo spero poi che il giochino sms/telefonate (sì ci sono anche queste) finisca per consunzione.
Spero.


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La libertà che le sto dando le viene motivata, nei gesti e nelle parole, dal fatto che "amandola io voglio vederla felice.
> Questa cosa mi costa tanto, ma per te sono disposto a fare questo sacrificio. ".
> 
> Letta così è se si vuole è "a me frega talmente tanto di te che sono disposto a buttarmi sul fuoco".


io la leggo invece come terrore tuo di perdere una donna e tutto quello legato a lei
che ci sta
cazzo se ci sta

ma se fosse cos i nche per lei provato un paiodi volte l'ebrezza dell'altro sarebbe  tornata all'ovile e non lo fa

anche solo far soffrire chi ami ma come cazzo è possibile?

ti parlo x esperienza
a casa ho molto e questo molto è quasi 90%  legato ai bimbi e sapevo cosa rischiavo ammettendo e ho messo in conto che potesse finire e che io a livello di coppia non avrei perso nulla perchè c'era poco

c'è molto come coppia genitioriale

è così anche li?

diversamente è anche vero che alla lunga possano venie fuori di difetti dell altro
ma io preferire fossero cosi forte i pregi dell'uomo che amo da non farmi andare in giroa  fare sti test

cmq forse sarò io poco comprensiva


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa dice di lui?
> Non è scevra di critiche. Dice che parla solo di se stesso, l'ha anche criticato per la questione della moglie malata, che lui lascia sola anche per coltivare un suo hobby che richiede parecchio tempo. Lei dice che non ha alcuna intenzione di farci una storia seria, lo esclude totalmente.
> Poi sta in ansia aspettando i suoi sms, per la consueta telefonata con lui.
> E' sicuramente una sbandata, non riesco però oggi a figurarmi dove possa portare.


dipende dalla tua di reazione,non dalla sua.

lei ha preso una sbandata,se non s'è bevuta del tutto il cervello sa che quell'altro è un'avventura da chiudere dopo 1-2-3 giri di giostra.

il problema è che lei possa prenderci gusto alle sbandate,se vede che tu non hai reazioni che debba temere.

e quando scrivo temere intendo che sia tu a non voler più vedere il suo viso la mattina quando ti svegli


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Fortunatamente lui sta a 3 ore da qui.
> Ha una moglie, un lavoro, quindi gli appuntamenti sono complessi, dal punto di vista organizzativo.
> Spero che questo sia un motivo per far scemare la storia. Spero.
> Comunque ho capito cosa intendi dire.
> ...


Non so più come dirtelo. Se lei non fosse in botta e avesse i piedi minimamente vicini al terreno, avrebbe rinunciato a quell'uscita di sua sponte. Se non lo fa ora non lo farà in seguito, perdipiù con l'autorizzazione scritta.
Quando sono in botta non ci sono kilometri che tengono: abbiamo qui una testimonianza di qualcuno che ha valicato OCEANI per andare dall'amante.
Arriverà il momento in cui non ne potrai più e ti prenderai a sberle per non avere fermato quella palla di neve che si è poi trasformata in valanga, secondo me.
Ti giuro, spero tanto tanto di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Fortunatamente lui sta a 3 ore da qui.
> Ha una moglie, un lavoro, quindi gli appuntamenti sono complessi, dal punto di vista organizzativo.
> Spero che questo sia un motivo per far scemare la storia. Spero.
> Comunque ho capito cosa intendi dire.
> ...




Non riesco a credere che tu possa lasciarla andare tranquilla all'incontro del 15...
Questo è masochismo puro.
Se vuole continuare la tresca col tipo la continui fuori di casa, sta facendo già troppo male a te e alla tua famiglia, non credi?


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa na roba Danny
> Ma na dona depressa non ha forse la libido a zero?
> Mi pare che ci sia un forte collegamento tra depression mentale e secchezza vaginale no?
> 
> ...



Sì, è vero. Mia moglie ha avuto spesso alternanze di periodi depressivi - tra xanax, lexotan - e periodi di stabilità. E' stata male da agosto per due mesi, senza entrare nei particolari della cosa, le han dato degli ormoni a settembre.
Però il primo contatto con questa persona - contatto ancora amichevole, la storia è comiciata a ottobre - è avvenuto prima che lei stesse male veramente, a luglio. Prima comunque aveva altri problemi legati al ciclo che la abbattevano particolarmente. Purtroppo io ero appena uscito da 6 mesi di problemi di salute, ci siamo dati il cambio.


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non stai usando nessuno. Ti stai sfogando come la maggioranza di noi ha fatto prima di te.
> E sinceramente non mi sembra tu abbia fatto nessun grande torto verso tua moglie raccontando certe cose.


BRAVA FARFY!!! condivido a pieno!
Ma stiamo scherzando?
Adesso uno non può più nemmeno sfogarsi nell'anonimato dopo che la propria moglie si è presa una sbandata per un altro?
Oltretutto lui non la sta "sputtanando"... Sta raccontando, ragionando, valutando....
Eh su dai... 
questo forum non ci sarebbe altrimenti!


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso anch'io che ci sia il rischio che lei se ne approfitti di questa libertà che le dai.
> Il concetto di amore che esprimi a sostegno del tuo dono è quello di un amore all'ennesima potenza!
> Quasi un amore non terreno, ma grandioso, devi amarla proprio tanto...ma tua moglie in questo momento non lo vede neanche, invece sarebbe un tesoro da custodire!
> Darei anch'io un termine di tempo perché possa rinsavirsi, sii più rigido facendo leva sul tuo amor proprio.



Sì, il termine è opportuno. Libertà per un certo periodo... ovviamente poi basta.
Deve comprendere, da sola spero, sarebbe un gesto di maturità, altrimenti toccherà a me farglielo capire, che non è possibile andare avanti senza assumersi responsabilità, o senza pensare che nulla muti.
Se non sarà lei a farlo, sarò io a imporglielo.


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa na roba Danny
> Ma na dona depressa non ha forse la libido a zero?
> Mi pare che ci sia un forte collegamento tra depression mentale e secchezza vaginale no?
> 
> ...




Spetta.... non generalizzare Conte.... Non è così automatico...Oltretutto lei si sta riprendendo... Potrebbe essere una reazione... Anche ai medicinali...
Lo xanax e il lexotan sono degli ansiolitici, non degli psicotropi... 
Non alterano la percezione della realtà.... Nè modificano l'umore...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non so più come dirtelo. Se lei non fosse in botta e avesse i piedi minimamente vicini al terreno, avrebbe rinunciato a quell'uscita di sua sponte. Se non lo fa ora non lo farà in seguito, perdipiù con l'autorizzazione scritta.
> Quando sono in botta non ci sono kilometri che tengono: abbiamo qui una testimonianza di qualcuno che ha valicato OCEANI per andare dall'amante.
> Arriverà il momento in cui non ne potrai più e ti prenderai a sberle per non avere fermato quella palla di neve che si è poi trasformata in valanga, secondo me.
> Ti giuro, spero tanto tanto di sbagliarmi.


ovvio.poi 3 ore di macchina,diventano una e mezza,se ci si trova a meta'strada....poi se trovano casello tipo Carpi,con motel subito li'.e'troppo comodo.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio.poi 3 ore di macchina,diventano una e mezza,se ci si trova a meta'strada....poi se trovano casello tipo Carpi,con motel subito li'.e'troppo comodo.....


ecco, bravo Micione, spiegaglielo tu che 3 ore non fermano nessuno.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non so più come dirtelo. Se lei non fosse in botta e avesse i piedi minimamente vicini al terreno, avrebbe rinunciato a quell'uscita di sua sponte. Se non lo fa ora non lo farà in seguito, perdipiù con l'autorizzazione scritta.
> Quando sono in botta non ci sono kilometri che tengono: abbiamo qui una testimonianza di qualcuno che ha valicato OCEANI per andare dall'amante.
> Arriverà il momento in cui non ne potrai più e ti prenderai a sberle per non avere fermato quella palla di neve che si è poi trasformata in valanga, secondo me.
> Ti giuro, spero tanto tanto di sbagliarmi.



Lucidissima.


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

Danny staifacendo una grande grande cazzata 

Falle prendere paura mi pare unica soluzione
Lo avesse fatto mio marito
Invece io nel suo aspettare che mi passi ci ho letto un ammissione del fatto che fosse finita

Io col cavolo
La farei andare il 15

Boh

Mi stupisco ancora
Comunque il
Mio stava a 500 km ed è durata due anni 

Non è mai finita dire il vero

Fai te


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende dalla tua di reazione,non dalla sua.
> 
> lei ha preso una sbandata,se non s'è bevuta del tutto il cervello sa che quell'altro è un'avventura da chiudere dopo 1-2-3 giri di giostra.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Ragazzi*

Ma io vi invidio tutti!Fai tutte le cazzate che devi fare poi fammi sapere quale viso vuoi vedere????Senti bella mia tu di cazzate ne hai fatte pure troppe,a pensarci bene anche io,scegliendo una come te.Se ti sei persa qualche ingroppata giovanile problema tuo,non starò certo qui ad aspettarti la sera dopo che ti avranno scotennato il sedere per bene.Quindi tu cerca di recuperare il tempo perduto prendendo schiaffi con il pisello ovunque,io sono un uomo e non ho intenzione di assistere a questo spettacolo insulso e patetico!Ti saluto!


----------



## erab (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ultimamente le ho prospettato la possibilità che possa fare anch'io quello che sta facendo lei.
> Non so quanto sia intelligente la cosa, ma mi è balzato per la testa di sorprenderla anch'io con dei cambiamenti inaspettati, di presentarmi insospettabilmente felice e allegro, o indifferente alla sua cosa, insomma di fingere di avere anch'io una storiella. Può servire a farla tornare sulla terra, facendole capire che anch'io non sono scontato, oppure può garantirle solo l'assoluzione per quello che sta facendo?


Non è sorprenderla, non è minacciare un tradimento, è ufficializzare che quello che è stato ormai non sarà più.
Quello che dovete entrambi capire è che ormai il danno è fatto, se anche tornerete ad essere una coppia 
(perché ora non lo siete) potrete essere una coppia migliore o peggiore ma sicuramente non sarete mai 
più la coppia che eravate prima.
Detto questo tu devi iniziare il tuo percorso, pensare a te e solo a te, capire che prima di lei devi amare 
te stesso.
E nel mentre (e di questo lei è giusto che sia consapevole) potresti anche arrivare alla conclusione che 
non è lei la donna che vuoi.


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> io credo però che le sonne vogliano un uomo che sappia contenerle
> credimi ho tante amiche tutte tra i 35 45 anni di età


Ti credo. Ma non ti sembra un po' la bambina che cerca il papà che la sculaccia e la tiene in riga?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco, bravo Micione, spiegaglielo tu che 3 ore non fermano nessuno.


Io ho rischiato di beccarne una in Trentino....oltretutto tra le montagne,quindi sarebbe stata lunghina.
Ma niente ferma gli amanti..................chissa'se capisce.........


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> presentarmi insospettabilmente felice e allegro, o indifferente alla sua cosa, insomma di fingere di avere anch'io una storiella. Può servire a farla tornare sulla terra, facendole capire che anch'io non sono scontato?


Lascia stare le recite di natale..
Fai invece quello che ti senti di fare. Non quello che pensi sia la condotta più corretta. Tu cosa vuoi fare? Vuoi davvero portarti a letto una? Se si fallo. Se no lascia perdere.
Le recite le lascerei stare.. Stanno bene a teatro..


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ultimamente le ho prospettato la possibilità che possa fare anch'io quello che sta facendo lei.
> Non so quanto sia intelligente la cosa, ma mi è balzato per la testa di sorprenderla anch'io con dei cambiamenti inaspettati, di presentarmi insospettabilmente felice e allegro, o indifferente alla sua cosa, insomma di fingere di avere anch'io una storiella. Può servire a farla tornare sulla terra, facendole capire che anch'io non sono scontato, oppure può garantirle solo l'assoluzione per quello che sta facendo?


ma per l'amore per il mio alluce sinistro...
ma insomma...
ma che cos'è , il gioco di Barbie?
Il monopoli del tradimento con le amanti finte?
facciamo finta che ho l'amante anche io così si ingelosisce?
ma io non so, sarò strana io.


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ti credo. Ma non ti sembra un po' la bambina che cerca il papà che la sculaccia e la tiene in riga?


ma zero casomai cosi
il papa che aspetta a casa che la ragazzina metta la testa a posto

un marito che ti ama e ti vuole ti tira una pedata in culo
poi al limite ti riprende

ma non aspetta che rientri las era dal parco giochi eh scusa

io la vedo cosi


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma per l'amore per il mio alluce sinistro...
> ma insomma...
> ma che cos'è , il gioco di Barbie?
> Il monopoli del tradimento con le amanti finte?
> ...


Sì, era proprio una cazzata la mia, mi sa...
Sto portando avanti questa cosa in maniera assurda.
Come pure assurdo è il comportamento di lei.
In questi due giorni è dolcissima, mi scrive, mi parla, mi bacia, mi tocca, mi cerca, mi dice che mi ama,
mi abbraccia, mi vuole vicino, è sincera (questo lo capisco)... insomma è la donna più innamorata del mondo.
E poi...
Io non ci sto capendo più niente!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ultimamente le ho prospettato la possibilità che possa fare anch'io quello che sta facendo lei.
> *Non so quanto sia intelligente la cosa, ma mi è balzato per la testa di sorprenderla anch'io con dei cambiamenti inaspettati, di presentarmi insospettabilmente felice e allegro, o indifferente alla sua cosa, insomma di fingere di avere anch'io una storiella.* Può servire a farla tornare sulla terra, facendole capire che anch'io non sono scontato, oppure può garantirle solo l'assoluzione per quello che sta facendo?


Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahah! Ma a sto punto fattela davvero una storiella, magari ti fa pure bene. Dirai tu: a trovarne una. Però puoi sempre chiedere ar Micione.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, era proprio una cazzata la mia, mi sa...
> Sto portando avanti questa cosa in maniera assurda.
> Come pure assurdo è il comportamento di lei.
> E' dolcissima, mi scrive, mi parla, mi bacia, mi tocca, mi cerca, mi dice che mi ama,
> ...


Tua moglie vive due vite parallele
Da una parte tu e dall'altra una finta realtà che le da qualcosa che le manca (Oscuro non fare battute) o semplicemente la completa.
Mi sento solo di dirti che quegli abbracci e quelle parole non sono finte o almeno possono non essere finte.


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ultimamente le ho prospettato la possibilità che possa fare anch'io quello che sta facendo lei.
> Non so quanto sia intelligente la cosa, ma mi è balzato per la testa di sorprenderla anch'io con dei cambiamenti inaspettati, di presentarmi insospettabilmente felice e allegro, o indifferente alla sua cosa, insomma di fingere di avere anch'io una storiella. Può servire a farla tornare sulla terra, facendole capire che anch'io non sono scontato, oppure può garantirle solo l'assoluzione per quello che sta facendo?



perchè non compri un borsello e ci metti dentro un bel vibratore? vedrai la sua faccia non appena frugandovi dentro lo sente con la manina, vedrai.


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Arriverà il momento in cui non ne potrai più e ti prenderai a sberle per non avere fermato quella palla di neve che si è poi trasformata in valanga, secondo me.
> Ti giuro, spero tanto tanto di sbagliarmi.





Diletta ha detto:


> Non riesco a credere che tu possa lasciarla andare tranquilla all'incontro del 15...
> Questo è masochismo puro.
> Se vuole continuare la tresca col tipo la continui fuori di casa, sta facendo già troppo male a te e alla tua famiglia, non credi?


Ma perché una RELAZIONE deve essere sempre una prigione piena di regole e regolamenti?  Se lei fa così la pena è colà e così via?
C'è un prontuario..?


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> non è possibile andare avanti senza assumersi responsabilità, o senza pensare che nulla muti.


Più che altro la cosa non può andare avanti se non sei tu l'uomo che vuole al suo fianco e nel letto. E se sei tu l'altro non serve. Se non sei tu... inutile continuare un matrimonio che non esiste.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché una RELAZIONE deve essere sempre una prigione piena di regole e regolamenti? Se lei fa così la pena è colà e così via?
> C'è un prontuario..?


ma non dire fregnacce(ops). Un conto sono regole e regolamenti. Un conto è dire caro il 15 stai tu a casa con la bimba che vado a trombare con un altro?
Sì cara, fai pure, che le faccio per cena?
Andiamo su, che regole. Siamo al minimo sindacale del rispetto.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non dire fregnacce(ops). Un conto sono regole e regolamenti. Un conto è dire caro il 15 stai tu a casa con la bimba che vado a trombare con un altro?
> Sì cara, fai pure, che le faccio per cena?
> Andiamo su, che regole. *Siamo al minimo sindacale del rispetto*.


Sono d'accordo con te
Però decidiamoci, qui c'è gente che è per la sincerità a tutti i costi
Questa donna è stata sincera e a quanto pare non va bene nemmeno così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te
> Però decidiamoci, qui c'è gente che è per la sincerità a tutti i costi
> Questa donna è stata sincera e a quanto pare non va bene nemmeno così.


questa donna è stata sgamata, che è diverso. Torno di là, meglio.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa donna è stata sgamata, che è diverso. Torno di là, meglio.


Questo non lo so ma sarà sbagliato ma continuo a credere che se devi tradire non lo fai in questo modo. Non umili na persona lasciandolo a casa consapevole del fatto che vai a scopare. Almeno che non si sia d'accordo e la cosa piaccia ad entrambi.
Per questo mi indispettisce lo sbandierare la sincerità a tutti i costi che pulisce la coscienza e uccide l'altro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Novembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Farei solo una variazione:
> 
> "....Fai le cazzate che devi fare e poi fammi sapere cosa hai deciso, magari mi trovi qui ad aspettarti o forse no..... "
> 
> si chiama rischio imprenditoriale.


quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo non lo so ma sarà sbagliato ma continuo a credere che se devi tradire non lo fai in questo modo. Non umili na persona lasciandolo a casa consapevole del fatto che vai a scopare. Almeno che non si sia d'accordo e la cosa piaccia ad entrambi.
> Per questo mi indispettisce lo sbandierare la sincerità a tutti i costi che pulisce la coscienza e uccide l'altro


ti lovvo ma adesso resto di là. Se mi vedi ancora qua cazziami.


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Farei solo una variazione:
> 
> "....Fai le cazzate che devi fare e poi fammi sapere cosa hai deciso, magari mi trovi qui ad aspettarti o forse no..... "
> 
> si chiama rischio imprenditoriale.




Tutta la vita! 
Grande


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti lovvo ma adesso resto di là. Se mi vedi ancora qua cazziami.


Basta che stai lontana da chi sai chi


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto


Sono giorni che non ti si legge,arrivi qui con uno squallido quoto?Ma quotami un pò sta.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo non lo so ma sarà sbagliato ma continuo a credere che *se devi tradire non lo fai in questo modo*. Non umili na persona lasciandolo a casa consapevole del fatto che vai a scopare. Almeno che non si sia d'accordo e la cosa piaccia ad entrambi.
> *Per questo mi indispettisce lo sbandierare la sincerità a tutti i costi che pulisce la coscienza e uccide l'altro*


:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono giorni che non ti si legge,arrivi qui con uno squallido quoto?Ma quotami un pò sta.....:mrgreen:


squallido? :mrgreen:

le chiappe e le m...  di rilievo vanno quotate alla grande, quindi lo faccio ben volentieri


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :umile::umile::umile:



Mi scusi signora, ma in quella posizione ... minchia papà come si muove la testa..!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi scusi signora, ma in quella posizione ... minchia papà* come si muove la testa*..!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Andiamo su, che regole. Siamo al minimo sindacale del rispetto.


Quindi se invece ci va senza farsi sgamare invece lo rispetta?? 
Su dai.. 
Ma che c'entra il rispetto qui? Questa c'ha bisogno come l'aria di un colpo di belino foresto. O glielo lascia fare o lo fa lo stesso. Se non stavolta la prossima. L'aut aut sai come va a finire vero?


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tua moglie vive due vite parallele
> Da una parte tu e dall'altra una finta realtà che le da qualcosa che le manca (Oscuro non fare battute) o semplicemente la completa.
> Mi sento solo di dirti che quegli abbracci e quelle parole non sono finte o almeno possono non essere finte.



Infatti non sono finti. Non sta recitando.
E' per questo che sono confuso. Ho letto la storia di Eagle... è molto più tradizionale, comprensibile.
Ci sono punti di analogia, la psicologia dei tradimenti sembra sempre la stessa. Anche a me mia moglie ha incolpato di tutto questo perché sono andato a sbriciare negli sms. Mi ha detto che se non l'avessi fatto la cosa sarebbe iniziata e finita senza conseguenze. In realtà è stata lei con la richiesta di uscire a cena a confessarmi praticamente la cosa. Io ho solo trovato le prove. Poi però dopo qualche giorno, con la mia apertura nei suoi confronti, la reazione è stata questa. Ora non si litiga, si sta bene insieme, si dialoga moltissimo, la sua "storia" è entrata nella nostra vita di coppia apparentemente (solo apparentemente) senza distruggerla. Sul qualcosa che le manca... esattamente, lei ha usato il termine "riempitivo".
La confusione che regna in questi post è la stessa che regna a casa nostra.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Infatti non sono finti. Non sta recitando.
> E' per questo che sono confuso. Ho letto la storia di Eagle... è molto più tradizionale, comprensibile.
> Ci sono punti di analogia, la psicologia dei tradimenti sembra sempre la stessa. Anche a me mia moglie ha incolpato di tutto questo perché sono andato a sbriciare negli sms. Mi ha detto che se non l'avessi fatto la cosa sarebbe iniziata e finita senza conseguenze. In realtà è stata lei con la richiesta di uscire a cena a confessarmi praticamente la cosa. Io ho solo trovato le prove. Poi però dopo qualche giorno, con la mia apertura nei suoi confronti, la reazione è stata questa. Ora non si litiga, si sta bene insieme, si dialoga moltissimo, la sua "storia" è entrata nella nostra vita di coppia apparentemente (solo apparentemente) senza distruggerla. Sul qualcosa che le manca... esattamente, lei ha usato il termine "riempitivo".
> La confusione che regna in questi post è la stessa che regna a casa nostra.


Quando una donna usa il termine riempitivo...io mi preoccupo sempre...!


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi se invece ci va senza farsi sgamare invece lo rispetta??
> Su dai..
> Ma che c'entra il rispetto qui? Questa c'ha bisogno come l'aria di un colpo di belino foresto. O glielo lascia fare o lo fa lo stesso. Se non stavolta la prossima. L'aut aut sai come va a finire vero?



Detto in poche parole credo sia proprio questo il punto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi se invece ci va senza farsi sgamare invece lo rispetta??
> Su dai..
> Ma che c'entra il rispetto qui? Questa c'ha bisogno come l'aria di un colpo di belino foresto. O glielo lascia fare o lo fa lo stesso. Se non stavolta la prossima. L'aut aut sai come va a finire vero?


Ma perchè dire ste robe?
Ma come è messa una persona come quella che hai descritto tu, che non riesce a contenere i suoi bisogni?
E' forse una persona cosciente?
Cos'è, una dipendenza?
Si deve trombare uno che non sia il marito a costo di distruggere il medesimo?
Ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?
Il problema, nel caso, sarebbe il colpo di belino, secondo te?
Non so... Matra, ti prego, dì qualcosa.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma perchè dire ste robe?
> Ma come è messa una persona come quella che hai descritto tu, che non riesce a contenere i suoi bisogni?
> E' forse una persona cosciente?
> Cos'è, una dipendenza?
> ...


Matra fai qualcosa.....!


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi se invece ci va senza farsi sgamare invece lo rispetta??
> Su dai..
> Ma che c'entra il rispetto qui? Questa c'ha bisogno come l'aria di un colpo di belino foresto. O glielo lascia fare o lo fa lo stesso. Se non stavolta la prossima. L'aut aut sai come va a finire vero?



L'aut aut è stat la prima cosa che le ho detto quella notte, la prima notte che ho scoperto la tresca.
Le ho detto che dovevamo separarci, che non sarebbe mai uscita con lui e le solite cose.
Ma mi sono accorto che non funzionava.
Lei era in botta e io le stavo interrompendo il giochino.
Saremmo andati avanti a litigare per giorni.
Infatti lei ricordo disse che non potevo impedirle di uscire, che l'avrebbe fatto lo stesso.
Una coppia che conosciamo noi è finita così, dopo 7 anni di matrimonio.
Lei era uscita lo stesso malgrado lui glielo avesse proibito.
E poi l'ha mollato. Mi son detto che era molto meglio non arrivare ai ferri corti.
Seppellire l'orgoglio. Che te ne fai del tuo orgoglio se poi perdi moglie, figlia, casa, amici?
Funzionerà? Per ora invece che essere ai ferri corti, lei si è riavvicinata tantissimo.
Vediamo con l'avanzare dei giorni cosa accadrà.


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma perchè dire ste robe?
> Ma come è messa una persona come quella che hai descritto tu, che non riesce a contenere i suoi bisogni?
> E' forse una persona cosciente?
> Cos'è, una dipendenza?
> ...


Ma perché bisogna farsi violenza, imprigionarsi e impedirsi di soddisfare i propri bisogni, che pure esistono?
Ma perché una relazione deve sempre portare a fare violenza su se stessi e auto-ingabbiarsi per soddisfare le aspettative DELL'ALTRO?
E il problema si, secondo me è solo il colpo di belino, non mi pare perdutamente innamorata di quell'altro..


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma perchè dire ste robe?
> Ma come è messa una persona come quella che hai descritto tu, che non riesce a contenere i suoi bisogni?
> E' forse una persona cosciente?
> Cos'è, una dipendenza?
> ...



Credo che con belino si possa intendere anche "un altro uomo", sesso o meno presente, ovvero un altra storia con tutte le piacevolezze che questa comporta.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



danny ha detto:


> L'aut aut è stat la prima cosa che le ho detto quella notte, la prima notte che ho scoperto la tresca.
> Le ho detto che dovevamo separarci, che non sarebbe mai uscita con lui e le solite cose.
> Ma mi sono accorto che non funzionava.
> Lei era in botta e io le stavo interrompendo il giochino.
> ...


Perchè così non pensi di perderla?E magari ti rinfaccerà pure il tuo consenso....!Credo sia più onesto assumersi la paternità dell proprie stronzate.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi se invece ci va senza farsi sgamare invece lo rispetta??
> Su dai..
> Ma che c'entra il rispetto qui? Questa c'ha bisogno come l'aria di un colpo di belino foresto. O glielo lascia fare o lo fa lo stesso. Se non stavolta la prossima. L'aut aut sai come va a finire vero?


Allora perché quando uscivi a scopare cob l'amante non lo dicevi a tua moglie?
La mancanza di rispetto c'é in qyalunque caso, la distruzione dell'autostima e l'umiliazione puó e deve essere evitata.
E ti assicuro che le ultime due sono molto peggio della prima


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè così non pensi di perderla?E magari ti rinfaccerà pure il tuo consenso....!Credo sia più onesto assumersi la paternità dell proprie stronzate.


Sai che lo penso anch'io?
Se dovessi dire a mio marito che esco a scopare con un altro e lui mi desse il permesso capirei che la ns coppia é finita. 
Forse si aspettava una reazione diversa, quella di lui puó passare per indifferenza...


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora perché quando uscivi a scopare cob l'amante non lo dicevi a tua moglie?
> La mancanza di rispetto c'é in qyalunque caso, la distruzione dell'autostima e l'umiliazione puó e deve essere evitata.
> E ti assicuro che le ultime due sono molto peggio della prima


Ti sei risposta da sola. Per non distruggere l'auto stima e umiliarla. In generale per non farla soffrire inutilmente. 
Ma nel suo caso ormai la pentola è scoperchiata.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ti sei risposta da sola. Per non distruggere l'auto stima e umiliarla. In generale per non farla soffrire inutilmente.
> Ma nel suo caso ormai la pentola è scoperchiata.


Perchè lei la scoperchiata
Bastava evitare di dire che andava a cena con un amico e di chiedere il permesso come se fosse una cosa fuori del mondo, insospettendolo


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché bisogna farsi violenza, imprigionarsi e impedirsi di soddisfare i propri bisogni, che pure esistono?
> Ma perché una relazione deve sempre portare a fare violenza su se stessi e auto-ingabbiarsi per soddisfare le aspettative DELL'ALTRO?
> E il problema si, secondo me è solo il colpo di belino, non mi pare perdutamente innamorata di quell'altro..


per lo stesso motivo per cui non facciamo la cacca nel primo posto che ci capita, ma andiamo in bagno e prima di uscire puliamo. La tua libertà finisce dove comincia quella dell'altro, si chiama rispetto.
Lo stesso motivo per cui TU, nonostante abbia detto a tua moglie che non la ami più, non le hai detto dell'amante.
Perchè sarebbe un accanimento che va oltre il tuo diritto alla libertà, la mancanza di rispetto peggiore perchè infligge dolore consapevolmente.
E quel rispetto lei a suo marito lo deve, non tanto perchè ha firmato un pezzo di carta in cui si impegnava a rispettarlo, quanto perchè è la persona con la quale ha vissuto e vive tutt'ora, e con la quale ha un figlio.
Se non si fosse fatta sgamare... sarebbe una traditrice.
Ma adesso mostra solo di essere una persona senza scrupoli.


E non direi parole grosse come fare violenza su sè stessi, che se fosse violenza ogni colpo di belino al quale si è rinunciato vedremmo gente accasciata sui marciapiedi ovunque.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che lo penso anch'io?
> Se dovessi dire a mio marito che esco a scopare con un altro e lui mi desse il permesso capirei che la ns coppia é finita.
> Forse si aspettava una reazione diversa, quella di lui puó passare per indifferenza...


Io sono strano...ma come fa un uomo a concepire una porcata simile.Ma può essere?io devo dare il consenso alla mia DONNA di farsi fare il sedere da un altro???????Per cosa?per non rovinare il matrimonio?ma cazzo il matrimonio è già rovinato cristo santo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè così non pensi di perderla?E magari ti rinfaccerà pure il tuo consenso....!Credo sia più onesto assumersi la paternità dell proprie stronzate.


quotone, l'ha pure deresponsabilizzata.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quotone, l'ha pure deresponsabilizzata.


Ora lei ha anche l'alibi per farsi le sue ingroppate out house!Danny senza offesa sta cosa è imbarazzante.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quotone, l'ha pure deresponsabilizzata.


Ora lei ha anche l'alibi per farsi le sue ingroppate out house!Danny senza offesa sta cosa è imbarazzante.


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La tua libertà finisce dove comincia quella dell'altro, si chiama rispetto.
> 
> Ma adesso mostra solo di essere una persona senza scrupoli.


Tu stai equiparando quello che sta passando lei a un'improvvisa voglia di succo di pompelmo. A me sembra più complessa e profonda di così la cosa.


----------



## erab (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> *L'aut aut è stat la prima cosa che le ho detto quella notte, la prima notte che ho scoperto la tresca.
> Le ho detto che dovevamo separarci, che non sarebbe mai uscita con lui e le solite cose.
> Ma mi sono accorto che non funzionava.
> Lei era in botta e io le stavo interrompendo il giochino.*
> ...


Perché la tua era la minaccia di un padre alla figlia capricciosa mentre doveva essere il gesto
consapevole di un uomo maturo, ti dico che la situazione non mi sta bene e stando così
le cose voglio la separazione, te ne freghi, vado dall' avvocato.
Non è una escalation è l' applicazione del principio azione/reazione.
Quello che stai facendo tu è semplicemente proteggerla dai danni che lei stessa sta facendo.


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Quello che stai facendo tu è semplicemente proteggerla dai danni che lei stessa sta facendo.


I danni in un matrimonio si fanno in due. Il divorzio si fa in due. La famiglia si disfa in due. Lui può darle una mano a sfasciare tutto o tentare quello che può per invece proteggere quello a cui tiene.


----------



## erab (7 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> I danni in un matrimonio si fanno in due. Il divorzio si fa in due. La famiglia si disfa in due. Lui può darle una mano a sfasciare tutto o tentare quello che può per invece proteggere quello a cui tiene.


Dicendole "cara, fai pure come ti pare, tanto stai tranquilla che mi ritrovi qui?"
Questo non è aiutare, questo è prendere il proprio rapporto e sminuirlo ad una morbosa 
cotta pre-adolescenziale in cui non importa come stiamo insieme, basta che non mi lasci.

PS: contattare un avvocato non è scappare su marte, il percorso della (eventuale) separazione si interrompe 
in un attimo.


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

Addirittura e tenera con te e ti fa le coccole ??
Ma qui siamo ai matti

Boh danny
Contento te

A me pure saprebbe di indifferenza
O coniglieria 
Ad ogni modo niente di entusiasmante in un uomo


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Addirittura e tenera con te e ti fa le coccole ??
> Ma qui siamo ai matti
> 
> Boh danny
> ...


A me questo non sembra strano. Io non ho mai smesso di cocxolare mio marito o di dirgli ti amo durante la mia relazione. Era quello che sentivo e mi veniva spontaneo fare


----------



## erab (7 Novembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Dicendole "cara, fai pure come ti pare, tanto stai tranquilla che mi ritrovi qui?"
> Questo non è aiutare, questo è prendere il proprio rapporto e sminuirlo ad una morbosa
> cotta pre-adolescenziale in cui non importa come stiamo insieme, basta che non mi lasci.
> 
> ...


E aggiungo, mettiamo che succeda a me, mi parte la brocca.
Mia moglie fa quello che fa danny.
Poi mi sveglio e mi rendo contro che lei è rimasta li a coccolarmi, buttando la propria dignità mentre la 
cornificavo come un indemoniato.
Beh..... mi farebbe fra la pena, lo schifo e la rabbia, la considererei una donnicciola e non sarebbe certo una 
persona con cui vorrei vivere.

Opinione e gusto assolutamente personale, ovviamente.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

Tutte le coppie che conosco si sono separate quando alla prima difficoltà, al primo sbandamento si è messo in mezzo l'orgoglio, il principio, il mancato rispetto, la colpa, la minaccia, la rabbia verso l'altro, il rancore.
Tutte.
Per questo non sono convito che funzioni sempre con tutti il solito approccio (aut-aut).
Lei ha cercato e trovato uno.
Perché?
Se rifiuto di pormi questa domanda, e pretendo da lei solo e soltanto l'adesione al vincolo matrimoniale, il rispetto verso il marito, la fedeltà per imposizione, rendo il matrimonio la sua prigione. 
E da una prigione chiunque ha voglia di scappare, non di restare.
Il mio sembra un approccio molle, ma ci vuole in realtà molta più forza e determinazione per gestire questa cosa, e difatti sono qui a scaricare le energie che reprimo, per non scaricarle su di lei a casa, per non renderle più giustificabile una fuga, non dall'impegno preso, che da qualunque impegno si può recedere, ma da me.
Siamo sull'orlo di un baratro: lei non o vede, io sì.
Io sto cercando di farglielo vedere, di fargli capire cosa lascia - e qui devo dare il meglio - e cosa trova, e qui confido sul fatto che tutti gli uomini sono imperfetti.
In questo momento sto guardando quello che ho, non quello che mi manca.
E io ho ancora tutto.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



danny ha detto:


> Tutte le coppie che conosco si sono separate quando alla prima difficoltà, al primo sbandamento si è messo in mezzo l'orgoglio, il principio, il mancato rispetto, la colpa, la minaccia, la rabbia verso l'altro, il rancore.
> Tutte.
> Per questo non sono convito che funzioni sempre con tutti il solito approccio (aut-aut).
> Lei ha cercato e trovato uno.
> ...


Hai tutto?A me il tuo tutto sembra veramente poco!Sei avvilente!


----------



## erab (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Tutte le coppie che conosco si sono separate quando alla prima difficoltà, al primo sbandamento si è messo in mezzo l'orgoglio, il principio, il mancato rispetto, la colpa, la minaccia, la rabbia verso l'altro, il rancore.
> Tutte.
> Per questo non sono convito che funzioni sempre con tutti il solito approccio (aut-aut).
> Lei ha cercato e trovato uno.
> ...


Ma stai rinunciando alla tua dignità e al tuo amor proprio.
E credimi, quando ti sveglierai da questo incubo sarà la cosa che ti farà più male.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Ma stai rinunciando alla tua dignità e al tuo amor proprio.
> E credimi, quando ti sveglierai da questo incubo sarà la cosa che ti farà più male.


:up:non lo fare... tradire se stessi cadendo così in basso è molto peggio....


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Ma stai rinunciando alla tua dignità e al tuo amor proprio.
> E credimi, quando ti sveglierai da questo incubo sarà la cosa che ti farà più male.



Dignità, amor proprio... le solite parole.
Tutti quanti quando vengono traditi si sentono offesi, e reagiscono di conseguenza, pretendendo che
l'altro li capisca in questa loro richiesta, che si adegui prontamente ai dictat della promessa matrimoniale. Ma all'altro non gliene frega niente della dignità vostra, della dignità mia, all'altro preme divertirsi con l'amante, questa cosa prima di tutto.
Che si fa allora? Per orgoglio ferito si butta via l'acqua con tutta la pentola.
Io so solo una cosa: non voglio arrivare a una separazione, che sia ufficiale, che sia in casa come fanno tanti.
Questa è probabilmente una sbandata, una coda adolescenziale...
Quello che mi preme è che mia moglie ci arrivi da sola a capire la cazzata che sta facendo, non che sia io a impedirgli di farlo. Non è mia figlia a cui posso dire "non fare questo". E' una persona adulta che deve gestire in autonomia la propria vita assumendosi le responsabilità di ciò che fa.
Vuole avere una storiella perché cerca dei brividi adolescenziali? Vuole solo questo? Bene, che ce l'abbia: mi cambia qualcosa se poi mi trovo a casa una moglie più attiva sessualmente, meno rompicoglioni (che se gliela proibissi), con qualche senso di colpa che non guasta, magari riconoscente nei miei confronti?
Sì, mi cambia, ma in meglio.
Glielo proibisco? Beh, lì sono sicuro che lei alla prossima occasione si farà più furba e mi nasconderà meglio le cose. Perché se vuole fuggire dalla prigione ora o domani lo farà, non sarò io a poterglielo impedire, in qualsiasi maniera.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dignità, amor proprio... le solite parole.
> Tutti quanti quando vengono traditi si sentono offesi, e reagiscono di conseguenza, pretendendo che
> l'altro li capisca in questa loro richiesta, che si adegui prontamente ai dictat della promessa matrimoniale. Ma all'altro non gliene frega niente della dignità vostra, della dignità mia, all'altro preme divertirsi con l'amante, questa cosa prima di tutto.
> Che si fa allora? Per orgoglio ferito si butta via l'acqua con tutta la pentola.
> ...


sì.
Ne riparliamo poi il 16.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

E spero infatti che lei al 15 non ci arrivi...
E' su quello che sto lavorando.
Che sia lei a dire no all'incontro.
Sto cercando di indurla a ragionare perché ci arrivi da sola.
Non deve sembrare che sia io che le impongo di farlo.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dignità, amor proprio... le solite parole.
> Tutti quanti quando vengono traditi si sentono offesi, e reagiscono di conseguenza, pretendendo che
> l'altro li capisca in questa loro richiesta, che si adegui prontamente ai dictat della promessa matrimoniale. Ma all'altro non gliene frega niente della dignità vostra, della dignità mia, all'altro preme divertirsi con l'amante, questa cosa prima di tutto.
> Che si fa allora? Per orgoglio ferito si butta via l'acqua con tutta la pentola.
> ...


ok ma tu in qualche maniera questo negare te stesso per amore di un altro... lo vorrai risarcito, se non tu, il tuo Io più profondo... io ho fatto lo stesso sbaglio, mi sono fatta calpestare, ma a quella persona non è fregato nulla... anzi ha continuato a calpestarmi anche nel lasciarmi... anche io la pensavo come te "tutti si lasciano per orgoglio e dignità, ma per me prima la coppia" fatto sta che ancora ne pago le conseguenze, anche se quella persona mi ha lasciata da 2 anni e da 1 anno sto con un altro....


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E spero infatti che lei al 15 non ci arrivi...
> E' su quello che sto lavorando.
> Che sia lei a dire no all'incontro.
> Sto cercando di indurla a ragionare perché ci arrivi da sola.
> Non deve sembrare che sia io che le impongo di farlo.


e se questo risultato non arriverà, ci starai male il doppio....


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

Il problema sta tutto nel carattere di mia moglie, che ha una sua rigidità.
E' una vita che per decidere qualcosa con lei, e indurla a farlo assecondando anche i miei gusti, devo evitare confronti diretti ma utilizzare l'astuzia facendo il giro del mondo per arrivare alla partenza.
Se ci si imbatte in un confronto diretto di solito la risposta è una chiusura a riccio.
Ora, con lei l'aut aut è l'inizio della fine, qualunque conseguenza iniziale comporti.
Che lei lasci subito l'altro o meno, tutta la vita mi troverò a gestire il fatto che sia io ad averglielo fatto fare.
Ora, a me tocca lavorare perché sia lei a volerlo fare.
Il succo della questione è questo.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> e se questo risultato non arriverà, ci starai male il doppio....



Ci starò male in qualsiasi caso.
Non dico che sia una strategia vincente, dico che le altre più impositive con lei risulterebbero perdenti.
E' forse utile tornare a pensare a cosa successe quando eravamo giovani. Le situazioni erano diverse, e lei ora ha una famiglia.
Ma tra i 3 suoi uomini "vinsi" io perché fui l'unico a non pretendere continuamente da lei in maniera diretta e impositiva una scelta.
Anzi. Quando lo feci una volta, all'inizio, ottenni come reazione che lei se andò dall'altro.
E' così. Sto adattando la questione al suo carattere-
Posso sbagliarmi, di sicuro, però.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema sta tutto nel carattere di mia moglie, che ha una sua rigidità.
> E' una vita che per decidere qualcosa con lei, e indurla a farlo assecondando anche i miei gusti, devo evitare confronti diretti ma utilizzare l'astuzia facendo il giro del mondo per arrivare alla partenza.
> Se ci si imbatte in un confronto diretto di solito la risposta è una chiusura a riccio.
> Ora, con lei l'aut aut è l'inizio della fine, qualunque conseguenza iniziale comporti.
> ...


ma ti rendi conto? come è triste? tu vuoi indurre a lei a lasciare stare, lei per esser tua moglie dovrebbe volerlo per prima... le persone devono volerlo, non puoi circuirla, per convincerla, lo trovo triste... lei ti deve scegliere... così mi sa di farsa... e un giorno se torna questo problema con un altro, continui tutta la vita così perchè lei ha questo carattere??? contento tu....

cmq sai sono depressa anche io, e come dice Oscuro, non mi vengono certe voglie... anzi mi riesce difficile alzarmi dal letto in questi gg ed ho continui attacchi d'ansia... in questo invidio tua moglie... che si rialza in altri modi.. mi sembra che trovi scusanti in lei come se fosse tua figlia, non tua moglie... e non mi piace, ma poi ognuno è libero di fare come vuole!


----------



## Leda (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, era proprio una cazzata la mia, mi sa...
> Sto portando avanti questa cosa in maniera assurda.
> Come pure assurdo è il comportamento di lei.
> In questi due giorni è dolcissima, mi scrive, mi parla, mi bacia, mi tocca, mi cerca, mi dice che mi ama,
> ...


Danny, sarò breve: tua moglie è tutta trullallera perchè ha questo giochino che la acchiappa un casino, la manda su di giri e ha anche il *tuo* placet per godersela fino in fondo, senza limiti di nessun tipo, nè di tempo nè di vergogna. 
Perchè non dovrebbe essere felice? E' il paese della cuccagna! 
Stai creando un precedente pericoloso. Se vuoi che tua moglie rimanga con te perchè avrà sempre il tuo permesso di fare tutto quello che le pare, allora va bene, ti stai muovendo nel modo giusto. Se invece speri che lei si ravveda, sarebbe il caso di invertire la rotta.
Pensa a quello che vuoi tu veramente.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto? come è triste? tu vuoi indurre a lei a lasciare stare, lei per esser tua moglie dovrebbe volerlo per prima... le persone devono volerlo, non puoi circuirla, per convincerla, lo trovo triste... lei ti deve scegliere... così mi sa di farsa... e un giorno se torna questo problema con un altro, continui tutta la vita così perchè lei ha questo carattere??? contento tu....
> 
> cmq sai sono depressa anche io, e come dice Oscuro, non mi vengono certe voglie... anzi mi riesce difficile alzarmi dal letto in questi gg ed ho continui attacchi d'ansia... in questo invidio tua moglie... che si rialza in altri modi.. mi sembra che trovi scusanti in lei come se fosse tua figlia, non tua moglie... e non mi piace, ma poi ognuno è libero di fare come vuole!


Non è circuirla ma indurla a ragionare.
Certe cose si fanno d'impulso tralasciando la razionalità.
Ecco: mia moglie è impulsiva, rigidamente impulsiva.
Diamole tempo e strumenti per ragionare.

Più che scusanti in lei cerco di capirla: prima che mia moglie (o mia figlia) è una persona. Capirla non vuol dire giustificarla, ma vedere lei come un individuo: Spesso moglie e marito si vedono come una proprietà. A volte non si vedono affatto.
Mi dispiace per i tuoi attacchi d'ansia. Anch'io ne ho sofferto in questi giorni parecchio e ti capisco.
Anche a me verrebbe da invidiare mia moglie. Ma l'invidia non è esattamente quello che provo.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non è circuirla ma indurla a ragionare.
> Certe cose si fanno d'impulso tralasciando la razionalità.
> Ecco: mia moglie è impulsiva, rigidamente impulsiva.
> Diamole tempo e strumenti per ragionare.


scusa ma mi sembra la storia del papà che scopre la figlia fa le marachelle.... l'unica cosa che lei non è tua figlia, ma una donna di 40 anni... ma se sei contento di avere due figli bene!!se è questa la donna che ti è sempre piaciuto avere al tuo fianco bene.... però ho tante amiche 20enni anche più belle, e con la stessa testa... potresti avere di più....

inutile dire che l'ultima parte è sarcastica... cmq non mi sorprende che lei faccia così, tu sembri più suo padre che il suo uomo... e lei vuole un uomo, un pò adolescenziale... ma così.... detto da una 22enne, che palle! scusa la franchezza... ma essendo che lei ragiona ancor più "piccola" di me... capisco che possa scappare!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Danny, sarò breve: tua moglie è tutta trullallera perchè ha questo giochino che la acchiappa un casino, la manda su di giri e ha anche il *tuo* placet per godersela fino in fondo, senza limiti di nessun tipo, nè di tempo nè di vergogna.
> Perchè non dovrebbe essere felice? E' il paese della cuccagna!
> Stai creando un precedente pericoloso. Se vuoi che tua moglie rimanga con te perchè avrà sempre il tuo permesso di fare tutto quello che le pare, allora va bene, ti stai muovendo nel modo giusto. Se invece speri che lei si ravveda, sarebbe il caso di invertire la rotta.
> Pensa a quello che vuoi tu veramente.


Grazie, Giove Pluvio.:mrgreen:


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Tutte le coppie che conosco si sono separate quando alla prima difficoltà, al primo sbandamento si è messo in mezzo l'orgoglio, il principio, il mancato rispetto, la colpa, la minaccia, la rabbia verso l'altro, il rancore.
> Tutte.
> Per questo non sono convito che funzioni sempre con tutti il solito approccio (aut-aut).
> Lei ha cercato e trovato uno.
> ...


ciao...questo intendevo per parlare di te. e non di lei. 

Io sono in una coppia che ha scelto di non promettersi "per sempre" e "per sempre fedele".

Partendo dal presupposto che nessuno dei due potrà sempre soddisfare i bisogni dell'altro, e dandosi la libertà di scegliere se soddisfarli in altro modo o meno.

E non solo bisogni sessuali, che sono il meno, ma di bisogni di percorso di crescita personale, per avere due Io da far incontrare in un Noi, declinato su di Noi.

Partendo dal presupposto che siamo due mondi, che si sono incontrati ad un certo punto della vita ed in determinate situazioni, e che i mondi cambiano.

L'unico impegno è tenere quotidianamente presente il cambiamento, ognuno il suo, e dirselo, quando è chiaro e mano a mano che accade, per quanto possibile.

L'idea di fondo è che nessuno dei due, per quanto possa aver fatto o fare male all'altro, abbia programmato di farlo. Questa è la nostra fiducia l'uno nell'altro. L'unica. Quella della comprensione del percorso che ha portato a...

Questo significa darsi la libertà di fare e sperimentare, assumendosene la responsabilità, che nei fatti significa assumersi il rischio di non trovare l'altro al ritorno a casa.

Per questo motivo, la fiducia nella non belligeranza dell'altro ma l'impegno a comprendere il percorso (che non significa giustificare), io non esporrei se non con persone di grande fiducia i comportamenti del compagno, e quando è stato il tempo così ho fatto...con una maggiore cura di quella messa nell'esporre i miei, perchè di quelli posso rispondere direttamente e anche le bastonate possono tornare utili. 
Ma solo se le prendo io, non se le prendo per interposta persona.

E da lui pretendo, e so di avere, la stessa identica cura.

Ho scelto con cura il con chi urlare, perchè sapevo che finito di urlare sarei dovuta tornare da lui e avrei voluto farlo avendo comunque avuto cura. 
E non per lui. 
Per me. 
Perchè urlare con la persona sbagliata avrebbe potuto implicare o il non poterlo dire, o il doverlo dire chiedendo scusa. 
Per non cadere in meccanismi tali per cui la mia lucidità sarebbe stata sporcata dalla consapevolezza di averlo esposto necessariamente anche in cose che riguardavano la sua storia e la sua intimità, di averlo anche io tradito sul punto che è fondamentale per noi: la fiducia nella comprensione dei vissuti che portano alle azioni.
Per non dover rimpiangere di avere re-agito con la rabbia.

Per tenere comunque presente che lui non è mio, e io non sono sua, e nessuno dei due deve rendere conto all'altro ma semmai ha il dovere di raccontare di sè all'altro, assumendosi il carico delle azioni di rimando.

Questi i motivi dei miei post precedenti.

Hai tutto il diritto di urlare, di te. 
Ma cerca di aver cura nella scelta del con chi urli e del cosa urli, perchè non penso che una o più stronzate possano cancellare un percorso che vi ha visti crescere insieme, faticare insieme, proteggervi reciprocamente. 
Essere l'uno il riparo dell'altro. 
Il presente non cancella il passato. Ma costruisce il futuro. 

E il futuro costruito sul tradimento dell'intimità dell'altro, dal mio punto di vista, è un futuro che non vorrei e che non accetterei. Io ovviamente.



Tu che coppia vorresti con lei ora? In cosa ti stai sentendo tradito davvero? In cosa ti senti umiliato e non protetto da lei? Di cosa hai bisogno per te?

Io se fossi in te, ragionerei su questo. Per poter andare da lei e ascoltare avendo chiari i paletti entro cui muoverti per appropriarti del tuo stare male, e non viverlo solo come una conseguenza delle azioni di lei. 
Per poter vedere se questa donna che sta diventando è ancora la tua donna o non lo è più. O perlomeno per aprire dentro di te lo spazio per poterlo capire poi.


----------



## Leda (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Grazie, Giove Pluvio.:mrgreen:


Credo però che dovrei cazziarti duramente


----------



## erab (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dignità, amor proprio... le solite parole.
> Tutti quanti quando vengono traditi si sentono offesi, e reagiscono di conseguenza, pretendendo che
> l'altro li capisca in questa loro richiesta, che si adegui prontamente ai dictat della promessa matrimoniale. Ma all'altro non gliene frega niente della dignità vostra, della dignità mia, all'altro preme divertirsi con l'amante, questa cosa prima di tutto.
> Che si fa allora? Per orgoglio ferito si butta via l'acqua con tutta la pentola.
> ...


Scusa ma a questo punto devi spiegarmi perché sei qui.

Non si tratta di orgoglio ferito ma di amor proprio, come ho già scritto (ma è personale) non condividerei mai
la vita con una persona che si lascia umiliare senza reagire.
Non si tratta di dictat ma di assumersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni.
Il punto è che più scrivi e più mi sembra che non rispetti tua moglie.
La tratti come una ragazzina capricciosa, non ragioni con lei ma cerchi di indirizzarla, stai gestendo la situazione
come un manipolatore esterno e non come parte attiva della vicenda.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> o. Se vuoi che tua moglie rimanga con te perchè avrà sempre il tuo permesso di fare tutto quello che le pare, allora va bene, t.


Ma il problema non è il mio permesso, ma il fatto che lei venga a chiedermelo.
Quando lei mi ha chiesto di uscire con lui, il problema era già sorto, qualunque decisione prendessi io.
Per questo sto cercando di andare ab ovo della questione.
Non devo gestirla semplicemente de imperio.
Lei mi ha chiesto di uscire con un altro.
Qualunque sia la mia risposta, il problema è solo quello.


----------



## Leda (7 Novembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Scusa ma a questo punto devi spiegarmi perché sei qui.
> 
> Non si tratta di orgoglio ferito ma di amor proprio, come ho già scritto (ma è personale) non condividerei mai
> la vita con una persona che si lascia umiliare senza reagire.
> ...


Condivido.
Sembra che alla fine della storia a Danny prema solo che sua moglie non lo lasci e di non dover ricominciare tutto da capo. Qualunque mossa (anche autolesiva) è lecita pur di non correre questo rischio.
Mah.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> c
> 
> Tu che coppia vorresti con lei ora? In cosa ti stai sentendo tradito davvero? In cosa ti senti umiliato e non protetto da lei? Di cosa hai bisogno per te?
> 
> ...



Ip credo che vorrei semplicemente una coppia sincera. Due persone che sanno capirsi e si dicono tutto e hanno comunque bisogno l'uno dell'altra qualsiasi cosa succeda.


----------



## Leda (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il problema non è il mio permesso, ma il fatto che lei venga a chiedermelo.
> Quando lei mi ha chiesto di uscire con lui, il problema era già sorto, qualunque decisione prendessi io.
> Per questo sto cercando di andare ab ovo della questione.
> Non devo gestirla semplicemente de imperio.
> ...



Ma niente affatto.
Il problema è SOLO che tu non sai nemmeno cosa desideri dal tuo matrimonio e da tua moglie.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il problema non è il mio permesso, ma il fatto che lei venga a chiedermelo.
> Quando lei mi ha chiesto di uscire con lui, il problema era già sorto, qualunque decisione prendessi io.
> Per questo sto cercando di andare ab ovo della questione.
> Non devo gestirla semplicemente de imperio.
> ...


Ma cosa hai nelle vene..l'acqua??Sai gia'che il tipo viene per infilzarla,da tutte le parti,se gia'non l'ha fatto..e tu che fai?porgi la tua donna su un piatto d'argento....e magari ,che fai l'aspetti sulla poltrona??...aahahahha..immagino la scena''allora amore scopato bene''?ehm ehm prima di baciarla,ocio....sara'talmente piena che.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Credo però che dovrei cazziarti duramente





erab ha detto:


> Scusa ma a questo punto devi spiegarmi perché sei qui.
> 
> Non si tratta di orgoglio ferito ma di amor proprio, come ho già scritto (ma è personale) non condividerei mai
> la vita con una persona che si lascia umiliare senza reagire.
> ...


ma secondo me Danny è in preda alla paura di perderla, di perdere la sua famiglia. 
E' così tanta quella paura che non vede in rischio di poter perdere ben altro.
Ed io lo capisco... ma..
Un amore può finire... e per quanto sia stato grande e per quanto sia doloroso prenderne atto... si va avanti.
Ma quando si perde il rispetto per sè stessi, che nulla ha a che vedere con l'orgoglio, ci si ritrova davvero con il culo per terra.
Diventa poi difficile anche solo rimettersi in piedi... e le cose cambiano il loro sapore.
Inoltre è una grande verità il fatto che nessuno ti rispetta se tu per primo manchi di rispetto a te stesso.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma niente affatto.
> Il problema è SOLO che tu non sai nemmeno cosa desideri dal tuo matrimonio e da tua moglie.


Ho risposto esattamente sopra.


----------



## morfeo78 (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema sta tutto nel carattere di mia moglie, che ha una sua rigidità.
> E' una vita che per decidere qualcosa con lei, e indurla a farlo assecondando anche i miei gusti, devo evitare confronti diretti ma utilizzare l'astuzia facendo il giro del mondo per arrivare alla partenza.
> Se ci si imbatte in un confronto diretto di solito la risposta è una chiusura a riccio.
> Ora, con lei l'aut aut è l'inizio della fine, qualunque conseguenza iniziale comporti.
> ...


Quello che secondo me è la condizione di causa ed effetto. 
Io non ti tengo legata, non ti impedisco nulla. Sei una donna libera di fare quello che vuoi.....e pagarne le conseguenze.  
A forza di mostrarti tutto d'un pezzo pronto a farti frustare senza battere ciglio ho l'impressione che non percepisca il tuo dolore. È normale che ci sia. È l'effetto del suo comportamento. Dovrebbe sentirsi una merda per il dolore che provoca.  Penso che se una sua azione facesse male a vostra figlia non esiterebbe a fermarsi. 
Ora da qui al 15 devi cambiare tu e riconquistarla, poi lei farà quello che sente di dover fare. Ma deve essere consapevole che la sua scelta sarà determinante per il tuo futuro, il suo e quello di vostra figlia e se ne deve assumere la responsabilità. 
Magari una valutazione insieme di come gestire una eventuale rottura potrebbe essere utile.... possibilmente che non sia un separati in casa come hanno fatto i vostri amici.

Ps: telefonate sue all'amante davanti a te??? Aaaaaaaaah! Come fa a non scatenare nulla???


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao...questo intendevo per parlare di te. e non di lei.
> 
> Io sono in una coppia che ha scelto di non promettersi "per sempre" e "per sempre fedele".
> 
> ...



Molto interessante.
Credo sia il percorso di crescita che sto intraprendendo con lei. 
Grazie.


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Scusa ma a questo punto devi spiegarmi perché sei qui.
> 
> Non si tratta di orgoglio ferito ma di amor proprio, come ho già scritto (ma è personale) *non condividerei mai
> la vita con una persona che si lascia umiliare senza reagire.
> ...


Ciao Erab....
Io trovo che lui stia facendo tutto meno che farsi umiliare senza reagire. 
Lui cosa fa: ha riconosciuto il problema e piano piano lo sta sminuendo agli occhi di sua moglie. 
La conosce e sa che, da quello che ho capito io, è un bastian contrario. Detto questo sta semplicemente giocando di astuzia e razionalità comportandosi all'esatto opposto di come farebbe buona parte della popolazione... 
Se per lei è un capriccio e un diversivo... ha ragione lui nell'agire come sta facendo... 
Non la prende di punta, semplicemente "sgonfia" l'attraenza dell'altro. Nel momento in cui lui ha scoperto, il giochetto è diventato molto meno stuzzicante... 

L'ultimo neretto è una contraddizioni in termini... Tu non manipoli dall'esterno... Tu una situazione la manipoli proprio quando sei all'interno. 
Se lui le avesse detto: devi lasciar perdere tutto!! te lo impongo... Allora si che sarebbe stato tagliato fuori. 

Questo a mio modesto parere...


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Erab....
> Io trovo che lui stia facendo tutto meno che farsi umiliare senza reagire.
> Lui cosa fa: ha riconosciuto il problema e piano piano lo sta sminuendo agli occhi di sua moglie.
> La conosce e sa che, da quello che ho capito io, è un bastian contrario. Detto questo sta semplicemente giocando di astuzia e razionalità comportandosi all'esatto opposto di come farebbe buona parte della popolazione...
> ...



Mi hai compreso perfettamente. Grazie della spiegazione!


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mi hai compreso. Grazie!



 conosco uomini pragmatici e donne capricciose....


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ip credo che vorrei semplicemente una coppia sincera. Due persone che sanno capirsi e si dicono tutto e hanno comunque bisogno l'uno dell'altra qualsiasi cosa succeda.


E cosa ci metti in quel tutto?

Cosa significa?...a volte neanche si riesce a dire tutto a se stessi...

Che è anche un po' chiedersi, cosa sei disposto a tollerare avendo cura di te stesso in primis?
Cosa puoi ascoltare senza morirci dentro? 
Senza perdere ciò che ti rende vitale in te per te? ( e questo è importante secondo me, sennò cosa scambi con lei...)

E quanto sei disposto ad accettare di non poter capire, ma accettare comunque?

E cosa vuol dire "aver bisogno"? 

Quanto sei, e solo poi, siete disposti a tollerare pur di continuare ad aver bisogno?

Sul qualsiasi cosa...ecco, io ci andrei cauta (se prima non è ben chiaro il significato di "qualsiasi" dentro di te).

E che donna vuoi accanto in questo? una che si lascia dire da te quello che è più giusto per lei, o una che ti sa dire ciò di cui ha bisogno? E che di conseguenza ti sa dire "ho sbagliato, per questo e quest'altro motivo".

Sono idee...perchè, scusami, mi dai la sensazione di essere avvitato sul fare in modo di non perdere il controllo di una situazione di cui hai già in realtà perso il controllo...hai perso il controllo Danny, accettalo. E riparti da qui e da te. davvero. 

Non cercare di controllare lei, che tanto non puoi, lei è fuori controllo in questo momento, fuori dal suo e fuori dal tuo...riprendi in mano te stesso. 
Poi forse vi potrete incontrare, se anche lei sarà riuscita a fare altrettanto...ma tutti questi permessi "improvvisati", non costruiti su una riflessione di coppia intorno al discorso fedeltà, alla sincerità, alle proprie tolleranze del dolore che può dare l'altro...a mio parere vi portano solo fuori strada.

Mica che ci si promette fedeltà eterna, anche fisica, e poi d'amblè cade la fedeltà fisica, un pilastro per voi, mi sembra di capire..e questo non porta nessun dolore.

Ne sta portando tanto, è una rivoluzione...quanto dolore sei disposto a tollerare da tua moglie? e quanto è disposta a tollerarne lei?


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Molto interessante.
> Credo sia il percorso di crescita che *sto intraprendendo con lei*.
> Grazie.


E lei?

grazie di che...sono solo opinioni


----------



## morfeo78 (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il problema non è il mio permesso, ma il fatto che lei venga a chiedermelo.
> Quando lei mi ha chiesto di uscire con lui, il problema era già sorto, qualunque decisione prendessi io.
> Per questo sto cercando di andare ab ovo della questione.
> Non devo gestirla semplicemente de imperio.
> ...


Infatti.  Non sei tu che devi autorizzare o non autorizzare. Gli deve bastare che se va fa del male a te in modo magari anche irreversibile sui tuoi sentimenti.  La scelta deve farla lei. Ed essere responsabile delle sue azioni


----------



## Leda (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ip credo che vorrei semplicemente una coppia sincera. *Due persone che sanno capirsi e si dicono tutto e hanno comunque bisogno l'uno dell'altra qualsiasi cosa succeda*.





danny ha detto:


> Molto interessante.
> Credo sia il percorso di crescita che sto intraprendendo con lei.
> Grazie.



Dimmi se ho capito giusto: se per ipotesi tu non riuscissi a far desistere tua moglie dal proposito di vedere il lumacone a cena il 15, se lei ci andasse e cominciassero una relazione, a te interesserebbe solo che continuaste a parlarvi e a dirvi tutto e che rimaneste insieme, solo non più col vincolo di essere fedeli?


----------



## Leda (7 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> E cosa ci metti in quel tutto?
> 
> Cosa significa?...a volte neanche si riesce a dire tutto a se stessi...
> 
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> E lei?



Grande Ipazia, era esattamente quello che intendevo suggerire anch'io, ma tu hai argomentato ottimamente :up:


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Grande Ipazia, era esattamente quello che intendevo suggerire anch'io, ma tu hai argomentato ottimamente :up:


:up:

....grazie Leda, sono contenta di essere riuscita a spiegarmi

Danny è in una rivoluzione, adesso deve decidere se è voluta, e quanto, o subita, e quanto


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> E cosa ci metti in quel tutto?
> 
> Cosa significa?...a volte neanche si riesce a dire tutto a se stessi...
> 
> ...




Ipaizia, io quoto a pieno tutto quello che tu dici... ma secondo me tu sei troppo oltre...  
Il ragionamento è sulla base di un qualcosa che probabilmente si fonda su un capriccio e sulla classica crisi di mezza età di una donna, immatura (perdonami Danny) che sta giocando, senza un vero e proprio trasporto. 
Lui sta facendo come si fa con i bambini. 
Invece di dirle no, cerca di responsabilizzarla e nel frattempo di attirarla nella sua "rete" usando la tecnica del vai.. sei libera. 
è ovviamente molto pericoloso... ma in ogni caso, almeno saprà chi ha davvero davanti e potrà valutare su dati oggettivi e non su paure, ricominciando, qualora lo ritenesse opportuno, da loro come coppia senza filtri e senza bugie.
Doloroso? Tantissimo
Rischioso? Anche di più.
Coerente? Io credo di si.


----------



## Leda (7 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> ....grazie Leda, sono contenta di essere riuscita a spiegarmi
> 
> Danny è in una rivoluzione, adesso deve decidere *se è voluta, e quanto, o subita, e quanto*



Esattamente! 


:good:


----------



## erab (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Erab....
> Io trovo che lui stia facendo tutto meno che farsi umiliare senza reagire.
> Lui cosa fa: ha riconosciuto il problema e piano piano lo sta sminuendo agli occhi di sua moglie.
> La conosce e sa che, da quello che ho capito io, è un bastian contrario. Detto questo sta semplicemente giocando di astuzia e razionalità comportandosi all'esatto opposto di come farebbe buona parte della popolazione...
> ...


Qui non c'è niente da sminuire.
L' atteggiamento della moglie è un chiaro messaggio, non ti stimo non ti respetto sto meglio con lui, la cosa 
ti disturba?
E lui risponde no.
A questo punto lei non ha nemmeno più colpe.

Per manipolatore esterno intendevo un Dalema, sempre al comando ma mai in prima linea, c'è ma non si vede.


----------



## Leda (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ipaizia, io quoto a pieno tutto quello che tu dici... ma secondo me tu sei troppo oltre...
> Il ragionamento è sulla base di un qualcosa che probabilmente si fonda su un capriccio e sulla classica crisi di mezza età di una donna, immatura (perdonami Danny) che sta giocando, senza un vero e proprio trasporto.
> Lui sta facendo come si fa con i bambini.
> Invece di dirle no, cerca di responsabilizzarla e nel frattempo di attirarla nella sua "rete" usando la tecnica del vai.. sei libera.
> ...


Se prima però non si chiarisce le idee su di sè, rimarrà su questo ottovolante impazzito chissà per quanto, o per lo meno fintanto che lo guiderà lei... Questo sì, che è davvero pericoloso, per la sua salute emotiva e mentale come uomo, e per la sua coppia.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Il problema sta tutto nel carattere di mia moglie, che ha una sua rigidità.
> E' una vita che per decidere qualcosa con lei, e indurla a farlo assecondando anche i miei gusti, devo evitare confronti diretti ma utilizzare l'astuzia facendo il giro del mondo per arrivare alla partenza.
> Se ci si imbatte in un confronto diretto di solito la risposta è una chiusura a riccio.
> Ora, con lei l'aut aut è l'inizio della fine, qualunque conseguenza iniziale comporti.
> ...


Tu non stai bene?ma di cosa stai parlando?tua moglie ha un carattere rigido?ma che cazzo dici?si è trovata uno per scoparci fuori casa ed ha un carattere rigido?tu ti stai raccontando un silos di cazzate e ci sta,la questione è che  cistai pure credendo!ma chi ti dice che tua moglie stia facendo una cazzata?il fatto che tu sei bello e lui è meno bello?a me l'adolescente sembri tu,lei la fase adolescenziale la sta superando a randellate fra le gambe....!


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Ci starò male in qualsiasi caso.
> Non dico che sia una strategia vincente, dico che le altre più impositive con lei risulterebbero perdenti.
> E' forse utile tornare a pensare a cosa successe quando eravamo giovani. Le situazioni erano diverse, e lei ora ha una famiglia.
> Ma tra i 3 suoi uomini "vinsi" io perché fui l'unico a non pretendere continuamente da lei in maniera diretta e impositiva una scelta.
> ...


Hai vinto tu?Hai perso tu....,ritrovarti una così dentro casa,allora tua moglie già da giovane aveva queste crisi di manico....!


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Qui non c'è niente da sminuire.
> L' atteggiamento della moglie è un chiaro messaggio, *non ti stimo non ti respetto sto meglio con lui*, la cosa
> ti disturba?
> E lui risponde no.
> ...



sono in disaccordo... lei non solo gli dice certe cose e si comporta in un certo modo tutto meno che rifiutandolo... ma l'altro non è nemmeno un amante vero e proprio...! 
L'atteggiamento della moglie è quello di una sciocchina che non ha visto un uomo in vita sua a parte il marito, che ha trovato un farfallone che dopo mesi di buio le ha riacceso l'ormone. 
Molto meno profondo di come tu l'hai visto... 

Perdona Danny... non volevo essere offensiva verso tua moglie


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Se prima però non si chiarisce le idee su di sè, rimarrà su questo ottovolante impazzito chissà per quanto, o per lo meno fintanto che lo guiderà lei... Questo sì, che è davvero pericoloso, per la sua salute emotiva e mentale come uomo, e per la sua coppia.




Lui le idee chiare le ha. Al momento non vuole perderla e vuole vedere chi ha davvero davanti.
 Sta rischiando proprio perchè sa di volerla, almeno per tutto quello che hanno costruito insieme.


----------



## erab (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ipaizia, io quoto a pieno tutto quello che tu dici... ma secondo me tu sei troppo oltre...
> Il ragionamento è sulla base di un qualcosa che probabilmente si fonda su un capriccio e sulla classica crisi di mezza età di una donna, immatura (perdonami Danny) che sta giocando, senza un vero e proprio trasporto.
> *Lui sta facendo come si fa con i bambini. *
> Invece di dirle no, cerca di responsabilizzarla e nel frattempo di attirarla nella sua "rete" usando la tecnica del vai.. sei libera.
> ...


Ma non la fa ragionare, se anche lei decidesse di troncare con l' altro e restare con danny non 
sarebbe una scelta consapevole e ragionata, sarebbe solo questione di tempo prima di trovare 
un' altro svago.
Tieni poi presente che l' assioma, lo incontra, capisce e si ravvede non è per nulla certo.
Lei ha una famiglia, lui pure, si vedranno inevitabilmente poso, possono viversi tranquillamente 
la vita da fidanzatini per i prossimi vent'anni.


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Ma non la fa ragionare, se anche lei decidesse di troncare con l' altro e restare con danny non
> sarebbe una scelta consapevole e ragionata, sarebbe solo questione di tempo prima di trovare
> un' altro svago.
> Tieni poi presente che l' assioma, lo incontra, capisce e si ravvede non è per nulla certo.
> ...




mmm... ok.. a allora tu consigli di imporsi? vietarle questa cosa? buttarla fuori di casa?...
così credi che lei non se la vivrà lo stesso e ancora più con libertà?...
non credo...


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*SI*

Non c'è cosa peggiore di una donna che non rispetta più il suo uomo.Sto leggendo cose surreali.Leggo di giochetti,capricci,ma andare a scopare fuori casa non è una partita di scopetta.E che cazzo e basta no.Ma adesso diventa pure normale che una moglie di 40 anni va dal marito a chiedere il permesso per andare a cena con il collega per il quale ha perso la testa?ma state scherzando o cosa?il prossimo permesso per cosa sarà?Una pecora fra le fratte?un pompino?ma siamo arrivati a questo adesso?Ma questo è peggio di bender,io posso capire che non  vuole perdere la donna amata,ma a questo punto sta donna ci ama?e che cazzo c'è un limite a tutto,a tutto,sti uomini rasentano il patetico e il ridicolo!


----------



## erab (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> sono in disaccordo... lei non solo gli dice certe cose e si comporta in un certo modo tutto meno che rifiutandolo... ma l'altro non è nemmeno un amante vero e proprio...!
> L'atteggiamento della moglie è quello di *una sciocchina che non ha visto un uomo in vita sua a parte il marito, che ha trovato un farfallone che dopo mesi di buio le ha riacceso l'ormone. *
> Molto meno profondo di come tu l'hai visto...
> 
> Perdona Danny... non volevo essere offensiva verso tua moglie


E con una donna così si può costruire una vita?
Sono sempre più perplesso, non capisco se danny l'ha sposata o adottata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Dimmi se ho capito giusto: se per ipotesi tu non riuscissi a far desistere tua moglie dal proposito di vedere il lumacone a cena il 15, se lei ci andasse e cominciassero una relazione, a te interesserebbe solo che continuaste a parlarvi e a dirvi tutto e che rimaneste insieme, *solo non più col vincolo di essere fedeli*?


... per lei. Lui mica cerca altre.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> Lui le idee chiare le ha. Al momento non vuole perderla e vuole vedere chi ha davvero davanti.
> Sta rischiando proprio perchè sa di volerla, almeno per tutto quello che hanno costruito insieme.


Lui vuole una donna così?o la donna che pensava che fosse?Pensi che esista un uomo che voglia una moglie che gli chiede il permesso di farsi i cazzi suoi?


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non c'è cosa peggiore di una donna che non rispetta più il suo uomo.Sto leggendo cose surreali.Leggo di giochetti,capricci,ma andare a scopare fuori casa non è una partita di scopetta.E che cazzo e basta no.Ma adesso diventa pure normale che una moglie di 40 anni va dal marito a chiedere il permesso per andare a cena con il collega per il quale ha perso la testa?ma state scherzando o cosa?il prossimo permesso per cosa sarà?Una pecora fra le fratte?un pompino?ma siamo arrivati a questo adesso?Ma questo è peggio di bender,io posso capire che non vuole perdere la donna amata,ma a questo punto sta donna ci ama?e che cazzo c'è un limite a tutto,a tutto,sti uomini rasentano il patetico e il ridicolo!



Oscù ascolta, io non dico che farei lo stesso. Nè che giustifico la moglie. Dico però che l'atteggiamento, in questo caso, secondo le informazioni che Danny ci ha dato, potrebbe non essere così folle per il fine preposto.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Erab*



erab ha detto:


> E con una donna così si può costruire una vita?
> Sono sempre più perplesso, non capisco se danny l'ha sposata o adottata.


Sposo la tua linea e sono francamente nauseato da tutto il resto!


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> E con una donna così si può costruire una vita?
> Sono sempre più perplesso, non capisco se danny l'ha sposata o adottata.



Ma ormai lui l'ha già costruita la vita... e al momento, continua a volere lei.... il problema è una questione di fini. 
Non come lei sia o meno. 
Lui la vuole? sta cercando, al momento di tenersela usando le "armi" in suo possesso....


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui vuole una donna così?o la donna che pensava che fosse?Pensi che esista un uomo che voglia una moglie che gli chiede il permesso di farsi i cazzi suoi?



Ancora! lui al momento la vuole ok? sta cercando di tenersela e di capire fin dove lei arriva... dopo, prenderà eventuali decisioni. 
Ripeto... dico che lo posso capire.


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ipaizia, io quoto a pieno tutto quello che tu dici... ma secondo me tu sei troppo oltre...
> Il ragionamento è sulla base di un qualcosa che probabilmente si fonda su un capriccio e sulla classica crisi di mezza età di una donna, immatura (perdonami Danny) che sta giocando, senza un vero e proprio trasporto.
> Lui sta facendo come si fa con i bambini.
> Invece di dirle no, cerca di responsabilizzarla e nel frattempo di attirarla nella sua "rete" usando la tecnica del vai.. sei libera.
> ...


Calipso...io ragiono su Danny, perchè della moglie non so nulla in realtà.

Noi non sappiamo se la base si fonda su un capriccio, crisi di mezza età. Perchè lei non è qui a spiegarsi.
E' solo una supposizione. Non è la realtà.Può esserlo? forse sì, forse no.

Cosa ne so di quello che le si sta muovendo dentro? Cosa ne so del percorso che l'ha portata, dopo tot anni, a ribaltare completamente i piani nel suo matrimonio? Cosa sta pensando lei? Cosa vuole lei? Cosa sente lei?

qui noi abbiamo la versione di Danny, che è confuso, arrabbiato, ondivago nelle sue posizioni di fronte alla questione, che si dibatte alla ricerca di trovare il modo di far tornare tutto come prima.

E Danny non è nella testa della moglie. 

Già comprendersi è difficile quando si è lucidi, già basta dare alla stessa parola due sfumature diverse per cadere nell'incomprensione, come si può comprendere l'altro quando si è immersi nel bel mezzo di una rivoluzione che impedisce di comprendere anche i propri pensieri?

Ragionare sulla moglie di Danny, dal mio punto di vista significa ragionare sul pre-giudizio di un pre-giudizio costruito su un post-giudizio...non so se riesco a spiegarmi.

Ognuno di noi può interpretare i comportamenti della moglie, ma li interpreta secondo il suo vissuto...noi non sappiamo se lei è immatura, per dire, sappiamo solo che Danny la sta descrivendo in questi termini.

Ma qui c'è Danny, che deve, a mio parere, capire che donna vuole avere accanto e in quale relazione la vuole accanto.

Se poi la troverà in sua moglie, in un altra donna...solo il tempo.

Ma è lui che deve capire se la moglie, come la sta vivendo in questo presente, è la donna con cui vuole ancora investire, è lui che deve capire.

E a me sembra che lui sia talmente preso a governare lei, da aver perso il governo di se stesso.
E anzichè fermarsi e riflettere su se stesso, stia provando a tutti i costi a mantenere immutata una situazione in mutamento.

Ecco perchè continuo a sostenere che è dentro di sè che dovrebbe guardare. 
Per poi andare dalla moglie e saper ascoltare.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> Oscù ascolta, io non dico che farei lo stesso. Nè che giustifico la moglie. Dico però che l'atteggiamento, in questo caso, secondo le informazioni che Danny ci ha dato, potrebbe non essere così folle per il fine preposto.


Oltre che folle è anche penoso.Deve autorizzare le uscite della moglie con uno che gli interessa? io posso amare la mia donna ma se mi chiede di andare a rapinare una banca,o di andarla a rapinare lei non ci vado e gli faccio presente che sono contrario.Ma vi rendete conto cosa sta scrivendo questa persona?definirlo uomo mi sembra troppo!Che stima potrei avere della mia donna davanti ad una richiesta talmente idiota?ma sono richieste da farsi poi?Volete giocare a fare i moderni,e va bene,ma quando è troppo è troppo,e qui state scantonando veramente tutti!


----------



## erab (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> mmm... ok.. a allora tu consigli di imporsi? vietarle questa cosa? buttarla fuori di casa?...
> così credi che lei non se la vivrà lo stesso e ancora più con libertà?...
> non credo...


No, il fatto di essere suo marito non gli da il permesso di vietare nulla, ma lei ha comunque l'obbligo
e in un certo senso il diritto, di essere trattata da adulta e di assumersi la responsabilità delle sue azioni.
Danny non è un paio di scarpe che possono essere messe in un angolo in attesa di decidere se buttarle 
o tenerle, se lui vuole frequentare un altro lo deve fare da separata (anche solo temporaneamente)
deve avere la possibilità di vivere la realtà e non un sogno, con tutti i pregi e i difetti della situazione.
E non vale solo per lei ma anche (forse sopratutto) per Danny.


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Se prima però non si chiarisce le idee su di sè, rimarrà su questo ottovolante impazzito chissà per quanto, o per lo meno fintanto che lo guiderà lei... Questo sì, che è davvero pericoloso, per la sua salute emotiva e mentale come uomo, e per la sua coppia.


esatto! :up:

..come mi piacerebbe avere il dono della sintesi


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> Ancora! lui al momento la vuole ok? sta cercando di tenersela e di capire fin dove lei arriva... dopo, prenderà eventuali decisioni.
> Ripeto... dico che lo posso capire.


Ma che vuole lui?Lui ha solo il terrore di finire con il culo per terra,ha paura di perderla e basta.Si chiama sindrome d'abbandono!Un uomo pietoso,vuole vedere,vuole sapere,ma scherziamo?Io sono bello lui è meno bello,fra tre maschi ho vinto io....si bel premio che ha vinto...!


----------



## zanna (7 Novembre 2013)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che vuole lui?Lui ha solo il terrore di finire con il culo per terra,ha paura di perderla e basta.Si chiama sindrome d'abbandono!Un uomo pietoso,vuole vedere,vuole sapere,ma scherziamo?Io sono bello lui è meno bello,fra tre maschi ho vinto io....si bel premio che ha vinto...!


" ... *Tutto è iniziato settimana scorsa*, quando mia moglie è tornata a casa  dall'ufficio, come ogni sera, e mi ha chiesto se poteva uscire la  settimana successiva a cena con un amico ... " è troppo fresca la tranvata ... stà ancora barcollando cerchiamo di capire che a caldo ognuno reagisce come è abituato a fare ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Calipso...io ragiono su Danny, perchè della moglie non so nulla in realtà.
> 
> Noi non sappiamo se la base si fonda su un capriccio, crisi di mezza età. Perchè lei non è qui a spiegarsi.
> E' solo una supposizione. Non è la realtà.Può esserlo? forse sì, forse no.
> ...


hai perfettamente ragione. Potrebbe scoprire che quello che vogliono entrambi è una coppia aperta. Invece lui le dice una cosa, in realtà ne pensa un'altra e non si pone affatto il problema di chiedersi cosa vuole.
Anzi.
Lui sa che non vuole separarsi.
Per questo non si oppone al fatto che lei inizi una relazione con un altro.
Perchè fino ad ora è stato un giochino, ok?
Se lei il 15 esce con Maglietta Kid... 99% non vanno a giocare a freccette.
La relazione vera inizia semmai DOPO il 15.
... detta così non sembra logicissima, ma io sono una ragazza di campagna ...


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

*.... Probabilmente avete ragione voi....*

Ma in questa fase c'è anche un bambino di mezzo... 
cosa fa la manda fuori di casa? 
va via lui?
se lui cerca di imporsi le continuerà comunque a cercare l'altro. 
Lui non è abbastanza lucido in questo momento per agire ....
Sta cercando non di mantenere ferma una situazione che è in movimento, sta cercando di controllare un cambiamento, ed io non mi sento di biasimarlo troppo. 

Come fa in questo momento a chiarirsi le idee? Ha troppi dubbi, le gli da indicazioni contrastanti su tutta la linea... Lui sta cercando di mantenere un equilibrio... ma hanno passato una vita insieme... Ha preso una botta pazzesca... non può prendere una decisione secca, ha scoperto tutto da pochi giorni. Un tutto che non è neanche definito come un tradimento conclamato o una relazione parallela...

 Ragazzi quella è sua moglie e la sua fidanzata dal liceo...

E' chiaro che cerchi di comprenderla....

io lo capisco.


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> " ... *Tutto è iniziato settimana scorsa*, quando mia moglie è tornata a casa dall'ufficio, come ogni sera, e mi ha chiesto se poteva uscire la settimana successiva a cena con un amico ... " è troppo fresca la tranvata ... stà ancora barcollando cerchiamo di capire che a caldo ognuno reagisce come è abituato a fare ....




quotissimo! io ho appena scritto proprio questo..


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione. Potrebbe scoprire che quello che vogliono entrambi è una coppia aperta. Invece lui le dice una cosa, in realtà ne pensa un'altra e non si pone affatto il problema di chiedersi cosa vuole.
> Anzi.
> Lui sa che non vuole separarsi.
> Per questo non si oppone al fatto che lei inizi una relazione con un altro.
> ...


esatto! :up:

mi sembra logicissima invece, e centrata.:smile:


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Wolf*

Caro mio,barcollare è un discorso qui si esagera...!Vuole fare pure quello che conosce il carattere della moglie,quello è brutto io sono bello....fra tre maschi ho vinto io...., la mia patner manda una sua foto nuda ad un collega ed io che cazzo faccio?la faccio andare a cena perchè voglio vedere dove vuole arrivare?e dove vuole arrivare secondo voi?Ma se girano certe donne è proprio perchè esistono certi uomini.....,e scandaliziamoci una volta tanto coraggio!E diciamolo che è una situazione borderline no?e diciamolo che questo danny è ridicolo quanto patetico no?Che altro deve fare questa moglie per far capire che si vuole fare o si è fatta una scopata fuori casa?E vuole pure il benestare dal marito?E cazzo mi sembra troppo no?Capisco tutto ma farsi umiliare così no,e faccio pure fatica a leggere certi post dove si avvalora il suo zerbinaggio!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma in questa fase c'è anche un bambino di mezzo...
> cosa fa la manda fuori di casa?
> va via lui?
> se lui cerca di imporsi le continuerà comunque a cercare l'altro.
> ...


Ma certo.
Però pure lei qualcosina deve capirla.
Non è che le debba dare un aut aut.
Ma neppure farsi camminare sui gioielli di famiglia.
Erab mi pare abbia dato un consiglio sensatissimo.


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma in questa fase c'è anche un bambino di mezzo...
> cosa fa la manda fuori di casa?
> va via lui?
> se lui cerca di imporsi le continuerà comunque a cercare l'altro.
> ...


E se lui anzichè far qualcosa su di lei, facesse qualcosa per se stesso?

se si fermasse a prendere fiato, anzichè aver fretta di prendere decisioni?

La capisco la sua ansia di capire, ma deve in un qualche modo riprenderne il controllo.

Proprio perchè c'è di mezzo una bambina, devono fare attenzione a prendere decisioni affrettate, non riflettute, non volute, sulla spinta della paura e dell'emotività...per garantire alla bambina che dopo gli scossoni, ci sarà comunque una chiarezza d'intenti e di emozioni tali da poter essere spiegate e tradotte. 

Come fa a mantenere un equilibrio che si è spezzato? 

Sono in un momento di squilibrio, ed è lo squilibrio da gestire. Da guardare. Da capire. Da vivere.

Per comprendere lei, è necessario che lui riesca ad ascoltarla. Che la smetta di interpretarla.

Questo comporta chiedersi se ha voglia e forza di darle il tempo che le serve per comprendere se stessa e poi tradurglielo.

Ascoltare significa avere dentro lo spazio di accogliere la parola, senza rincorrere i propri pensieri che pensano alla risposta e ad altre parole da dire. Per ascoltare serve silenzio.

Io credo che nella testa di Danny e di sua moglie in questo momento ci sia invece un gran rumore, e echi e fantasmi del passato e del futuro.


----------



## Calipso (7 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> E se lui anzichè far qualcosa su di lei, facesse qualcosa per se stesso?
> 
> se si fermasse a prendere fiato, anzichè aver fretta di prendere decisioni?
> 
> ...


gran bell'intervento!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> E se lui anzichè far qualcosa su di lei, facesse qualcosa per se stesso?
> 
> se si fermasse a prendere fiato, anzichè aver fretta di prendere decisioni?
> 
> ...


Sì. Io infatti fossi in lui farei una valigina ed andrei via qualche giorno.


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> gran bell'intervento!


grazie Calipso





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì. Io infatti fossi in lui farei una valigina ed andrei via qualche giorno.


Sì, potrebbe essere un'ipotesi. 

Serve un attimo di distanza. Riprendere fiato. Ritornare a ruotare sul proprio asse.

E serve spazio per farlo. Serve proprio. 

:smile:


----------



## danielacala (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma certo.
> Però pure lei qualcosina deve capirla.
> Non è che le debba dare un aut aut.
> Ma neppure farsi camminare sui gioielli di famiglia.
> Erab mi pare abbia dato un consiglio sensatissimo.


Danny ti prego DICCI LA VERITA'.....se sei cosi' indulgente nei confronti

della tua cara mogliettina è perchè forse sai di aver TOPPATO GRAVEMENTE
in questi anni....ti diceva :cosi non va ....cosi' non va ...e tu sordo sordo.

Adesso sei solo nel tuo dolore...ma diglielo:

SONO  STATO UN CRETINO IN QUESTI ANNI....
....MA TI PREGO AMORE MIO GRANDE IMMENSO
NON ANDARE A CENA IL 15 O DISTRUGGERAI
IL NOSTRO AMORE PER SEMPRE.....


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2013)

*altre 40 pagine ma come cacchio fate ?!?!?! *:sbatti::sbatti::infelice::infelice:Non vi sto dietro


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2013)

*Tutor*

Richiedo formalmente un tutor che mi aggiorni sugli sviluppi dei 3D logorroici ... Help me :embolo:


----------



## danielacala (7 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Richiedo formalmente un tutor che mi aggiorni sugli sviluppi dei 3D logorroici ... Help me :embolo:


ahahahahah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflddio io ho letto 50 pagine poi sono saltata alla 104:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## andrea53 (7 Novembre 2013)

*Ecco...*



danny ha detto:


> Cosa dice di lui?
> Non è scevra di critiche. Dice che parla solo di se stesso, l'ha anche criticato per la questione della moglie malata, che lui lascia sola anche per coltivare un suo hobby che richiede parecchio tempo. Lei dice che non ha alcuna intenzione di farci una storia seria, lo esclude totalmente.
> Poi sta in ansia aspettando i suoi sms, per la consueta telefonata con lui.
> E' sicuramente una sbandata, non riesco però oggi a figurarmi dove possa portare.


Questo è quel che ti dice, e probabilmente è tutto vero. Allora le ragioni della "sbandata" stanno nelle attenzioni che quest'uomo le riserva, nella messe di sms, nelle telefonate e nello scambio delle frasi puerili che hai riportato.
Scusa tanto ma... non può darsi che lei sia in preda ad una forma di narcisismo acutissimo? Se è la situazione, più che la persona, ad attrarla, se si sente lusingata da tutte queste attenzioni, potresti ragionare su questo. 
Il narcisismo a questi livelli è un pessimo consigliere e (anche) una mezza patologia. 
Per quel che attiene a questo Humprhey Bogart da viaggio, invece ti dico che se in una relazione (o presunta tale, in nuce o in pectore) fossi costretto per mesi a scartavetrarmi le parti basse al ritmo trenta/quaranta messaggini al giorno per arrivare al sodo, mi sentirei - soprattutto - un idiota. 
Per cui il mio giudizio su di lui, in base agli elementi che fornisci, al fatto che abbia una famiglia e una moglie con problemi di salute, che non si preoccupi né di lei e neppure di mettere a repentaglio le famiglie altrui, è ovviamente pessimo. 
Potresti dirle questo, che non ti interesserà mai più avere accanto una donna narcisista che perde la testa per un cretino, tanto da non riuscire a valutare quanto di grave ne potrà conseguire per suo marito e per sua figlia, e per tutto quello che avete costruito sino ad oggi. Insomma scuotila da questa specie di follia, coi suoi sms e le telefonatine all'altro davanti a te. Mettila davanti allo specchio, perché dentro questa situazione così drammatica e pesante per te, lei si sta persino rendendo ridicola. Scusami.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> ahahahahah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflddio io ho letto 50 pagine poi sono saltata alla 104:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Mamma mia c'hai un coraggio che io non ho :carneval::carneval::carneval: Quindi ti autoescludi come possibile tutor  Sarà dura trovare un'anima che si presti


----------



## Fantastica (7 Novembre 2013)

...............................
@danny

... al di là dei bellissimi consigli di Sbriciolata, di cui farei tesoro, a me pare da quello che racconti, -problemi di salute alternati tra te e tua moglie compresi-, solare una cosa: l'amore tra te e tua moglie è finito da tempo, se mai c'è stato; per amore intendo quel fuoco, o anche focherello che comunque arde nel cuore, che dà energia e fa stare bene. Lei ti tradisce sputando su entrambi i piatti in cui sta mangiando, veramente un bello spettacolo. Tu ti permetti di ingoiare 'ste schifezze e chiami "amore" la ragione per cui lo fai, che ipocrisia!...
Lei tradendoti alla luce del sole ti sta dando l'occasione d'oro di riconoscere che tra voi è finita anche nei fatti, perché nemmeno c'è più quel pudore che porta a nascondere certe storie per non ferire... ma qui nessuno ferisce nessuno! Perché non c'è uno straccio di sentimento, solo emozioni e una voragine di immaturità; tu dici che non sei suo padre, ma stai facendo quello, ridicolmente! Stai facendo il padre buono, quello che dà i permessi. Ma che roba... Si ama quando si è parimenti e paritariamente adulti e soprattutto quando c'è di mezzo il cuore, che qui làtita ovunque e in te per primo. Essere deboli non è una colpa, ma chiamare amore questa roba è proprio insultante.


----------



## sheldon (7 Novembre 2013)

Credo che comunque Danny debba  fare assumere le proprie responsabilita' a sua moglie,anche in maniera decisa,anche rischiando,anche con toni duri.
Argomento del perchè: finora si è solo parlato del presente,ma secondo voi come evolvera' la storia?
Pensate che dopo la cena sia finita..no,no non parlo del dopocena,parlo dell'evolversi della situazione.

Pensate che dopo, la moglie di Danny dira' che per lei è finita,perche' si è tolta lo sfizio che voleva togliersi,che è rimasta appagata nel sentirsi di nuovo al centro della attenzione come da anni non le capitava e che questo le basta...no!anche se non ci fosse sesso,penserebbe che la serata è stata magnifica,che ha una totale sintonia,che lui si è comportato da vero gentleman e che per tutti questi motivi non ha alcuna intenzione di interrompere.

 Se invece ci fosse del sesso,evidentemente fortemente voluto anche da lei ,   sarebbe quindi del "bel" sesso come da tanto non capitava,finalmente di nuovo le farfalle,finalmente di nuovo quello che non provava da anni ed anche in questo caso la storia non finirebbe.

Purtroppo in questo caso il "giocare" d'attesa non è profiquo,il tutto puo' solo peggiorare,piu' questa situazione si trascina piu' lei sara' presa,piu ' Danny sara' in para.

Il tenere questo atteggiamento non serve a nulla,la speranza che lei capisca da sola senza metterla davanti alle proprie responsabilita', ha le stesse possibilita' di una vincita al Superenalotto .

Non puoi pensare solamente di rimanere fermo in questa situazione perchè altrimenti lei si arrabbia ed allora è peggio,sbagli a ragionare cosi', tu devi pensare a che cosa portera' questo tuo atteggiamento,quali saranno gli scenari futuri che andranno a delinarsi da questa tua decisione e purtroppo gli scenari ,senza essere Cassandra,sono facilmente individuabili,e ,senza essere il mago Otelma, sono solo peggiorativi.

Realmente,quanto pensi di "tenere" ancora,dopo che lei sara' tornata dall'incontro e ti dira' che non ha minimamente intenzione di troncare questa conoscenza?


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, era proprio una cazzata la mia, mi sa...
> Sto portando avanti questa cosa in maniera assurda.
> Come pure assurdo è il comportamento di lei.
> In questi due giorni è dolcissima, mi scrive, mi parla, mi bacia, mi tocca, mi cerca, mi dice che mi ama,
> ...


lei è tornata a quando avevate....18 anni?........e lei si divideva tra te e altri 2-3.

un'epoca evidentemente per lei felice.     e si aspetta che tu ti comporti come allora.

solo che da allora sono passati oltre 20 anni e di mezzo ci sta una bimba cui magari non è particolarmente indicato mostrare che i sentimenti sono una cosa che si possa calpestare impunemente.

ma come ti ha scritto a suo modo Ipazia,sarebbe il caso di smettere di parlare di lei e cominciassi a guardarti tu allo specchio.   per capire che vuoi fare da grande con questo matrimonio e questa donna.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Spetta.... non generalizzare Conte.... Non è così automatico...Oltretutto lei si sta riprendendo... Potrebbe essere una reazione... Anche ai medicinali...
> Lo xanax e il lexotan sono degli ansiolitici, non degli psicotropi...
> Non alterano la percezione della realtà.... Nè modificano l'umore...


:diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi:

Sai che appena compiuto un disastro...
Vado di là e chiamo mia moglie per farmi dire che gocce prende per dormire...

E s'incazza perchè l'ho svegliata..

Comunque prende Lexotan....

Ma a me sembra che più ne prende manco dorme...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

ma lavorate tutti su tradinet??  è impossibile stare dietro ai 3d di sto passo... :incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma lavorate tutti su tradinet??  è impossibile stare dietro ai 3d di sto passo... :incazzato:


Ti insegno un trucco fai come me...
C'è un bottone che dice segna come già letti
io ogni tanto schiaccio lì e non ho più discussioni da visualizzare no?
Così mi levo il pensiero no?


----------



## Leda (7 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ragazzi quella è sua moglie e la sua fidanzata dal liceo...
> 
> E' chiaro che cerchi di comprenderla....
> 
> io lo capisco.





ipazia ha detto:


> E se lui anzichè far qualcosa su di lei, facesse qualcosa per se stesso?
> 
> se si fermasse a prendere fiato, anzichè aver fretta di prendere decisioni?
> 
> ...





andrea53 ha detto:


> Questo è quel che ti dice, e probabilmente è tutto vero. *Allora le ragioni della "sbandata" stanno nelle attenzioni che quest'uomo le riserva, nella messe di sms, nelle telefonate e nello scambio delle frasi puerili che hai riportato.
> *Scusa tanto ma... non può darsi che lei sia in preda ad una forma di narcisismo acutissimo? Se è la situazione, più che la persona, ad attrarla, se si sente lusingata da tutte queste attenzioni, potresti ragionare su questo.
> Il narcisismo a questi livelli è un pessimo consigliere e (anche) una mezza patologia.
> Per quel che attiene a questo Humprhey Bogart da viaggio, invece ti dico che se in una relazione (o presunta tale, in nuce o in pectore) fossi costretto per mesi a scartavetrarmi le parti basse al ritmo trenta/quaranta messaggini al giorno per arrivare al sodo, mi sentirei - soprattutto - un idiota.
> ...





Fantastica ha detto:


> ...............................
> @danny
> 
> ... al di là dei bellissimi consigli di Sbriciolata, di cui farei tesoro, a me pare da quello che racconti, -problemi di salute alternati tra te e tua moglie compresi-, solare una cosa: l'amore tra te e tua moglie è finito da tempo, se mai c'è stato; per amore intendo quel fuoco, o anche focherello che comunque arde nel cuore, che dà energia e fa stare bene. Lei ti tradisce sputando su entrambi i piatti in cui sta mangiando, veramente un bello spettacolo. Tu ti permetti di ingoiare 'ste schifezze e chiami "amore" la ragione per cui lo fai, che ipocrisia!...
> Lei tradendoti alla luce del sole ti sta dando l'occasione d'oro di riconoscere che tra voi è finita anche nei fatti, perché nemmeno c'è più quel pudore che porta a nascondere certe storie per non ferire... ma qui nessuno ferisce nessuno! Perché *non c'è uno straccio di sentimento, solo emozioni e una voragine di immaturità*; tu dici che non sei suo padre, ma stai facendo quello, ridicolmente! Stai facendo il padre buono, quello che dà i permessi. Ma che roba... Si ama quando si è parimenti e paritariamente adulti e soprattutto quando c'è di mezzo il cuore, che qui làtita ovunque e in te per primo. Essere deboli non è una colpa, ma chiamare amore questa roba è proprio insultante.



Mettendo insieme tutti questi vostri interventi illuminanti, mi è balenata alla mente una sintesi estrema, ed è che Danny, il quale ha anch'egli, come la moglie, pochissimo passato relazionale alle spalle, stia vivendo di riflesso una botta di emozioni e vitalità - sotto forma di emozioni negative, ma non solo - di cui ha evidentemente bisogno e per il quale è disposto a correre rischi di cui ora non è in grado di valutare la portata, nè gli interessa farlo.
Ma, esattamente come lei, ha molto bisogno di vita, di scuotimento e di esperienze.


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> tu dici che non sei suo padre, ma stai facendo quello, ridicolmente! Stai facendo il padre buono, quello che dà i permessi. Ma che roba... Si ama quando si è parimenti e paritariamente adulti


Ma certo che gli sta facendo da padre. Lei è emotivamente una 16enne adesso. Di conseguenza lui fa il papà che cerca di portarla sulla retta via. 
Che il suo di lui non sia amore.. non saprei dirlo. Sicuramente non lo è quello di lei. Una adolesente non è in grado di amare per definizione. 
C'è da capire se lui vuole un'adolescente a fianco o se ci sono margini di crescita per lei. O magari è solo un temporaneo ritorno all'adolescenza che guarirà da solo come un raffreddore. Non lo so.

Tutto questo, ovviamente, IMHO.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Quello che secondo me è la condizione di causa ed effetto.
> Io non ti tengo legata, non ti impedisco nulla. Sei una donna libera di fare quello che vuoi.....e pagarne le conseguenze.
> A forza di mostrarti tutto d'un pezzo pronto a farti frustare senza battere ciglio ho l'impressione che non percepisca il tuo dolore. È normale che ci sia. È l'effetto del suo comportamento. Dovrebbe sentirsi una merda per il dolore che provoca.  Penso che se una sua azione facesse male a vostra figlia non esiterebbe a fermarsi.
> Ora da qui al 15 devi cambiare tu e riconquistarla, poi lei farà quello che sente di dover fare. Ma deve essere consapevole che la sua scelta sarà determinante per il tuo futuro, il suo e quello di vostra figlia e se ne deve assumere la responsabilità.
> ...


No, no, non davanti a me.
Per il resto, sta andando esattamente come dici tu.
Ieri abbiamo parlato ancora proprio di questo. Ma nn solo di questo: si parla, si ride, si scherza di tutto il resto per creare un clima tranquillo che permetta di fare anche a lei valutazioni razionali di sua sponte.
La cosa si sta spegnendo, dice, dopo la mia scoperta, ha perso l'attrazione della tresca nascosta, lui non le piace poi così tanto... Ieri sera però mi è venuto un attacco di ansia e son stato maluccio.
Lei ha intuito "devo smettere con questa storia", ha detto.
Da qui al 15 c'è modo per spegnere ancora il fuoco - dopo potrebbe probabilmente riaccendersi.
Il mio ragionamento riporta all'adolescenza... quando i genitori impedivano alla ragazza di uscire con un tipo... lui diventava il più desiderabile di tutti... mentre magari quelli che piacevano ai genitori erano i più noiosi...
A volte, in certe situazioni, certe dinamiche giovanili possono essere utili...
La mia ambizione è riuscire a far scendere l'amante dall'empireo - proprio parlando delle sue conversazioni mentre si stende il bucato, si lavano i piatti, si rifanno i letti... insomma questi amanti in fin dei conti sono anche loro uomini con la loro percentuale di difetti. Non siamo solo noi mariti in ciabatte...
L'ideale sarebbe che li si arrivasse a immaginare seduti sulla tazza del cesso mentre scrivono sms d'amore.
In fin dei conti nessuno è perfetto )))))
Speriamo.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Dimmi se ho capito giusto: se per ipotesi tu non riuscissi a far desistere tua moglie dal proposito di vedere il lumacone a cena il 15, se lei ci andasse e cominciassero una relazione, a te interesserebbe solo che continuaste a parlarvi e a dirvi tutto e che rimaneste insieme, solo non più col vincolo di essere fedeli?



No, lei deve lasciarlo. La cosa nel tempo distruggerebbe senza dubbio il nostro rapporto, introducendo dinamiche conflittuali.
I sensi di colpa di lei verrebbero trasferiti su di me - diventerei io la causa scatenante delle sua azioni - e io difficilmente riuscirei a stare tranquillo a lungo. Il nostro rapporto entrerebbe in crisi sicuramente.


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*No vabbè*



danny ha detto:


> No, no, non davanti a me.
> Per il resto, sta andando esattamente come dici tu.
> Ieri abbiamo parlato ancora proprio di questo. Ma nn solo di questo: si parla, si ride, si scherza di tutto il resto per creare un clima tranquillo che permetta di fare anche a lei valutazioni razionali di sua sponte.
> La cosa si sta spegnendo, dice, dopo la mia scoperta, ha perso l'attrazione della tresca nascosta, lui non le piace poi così tanto... Ieri sera però mi è venuto un attacco di ansia e son stato maluccio.
> ...


No ,vabbè adesso speri che tuo moglie immagini il suo amante seduto sulla tazza che scrive sms d'amore nella speranza che gli crolli il mito?Tu hai il potere di farmi vergognare di questa categoria maschile,non è accettabile.Non mi frega un cavolo di quello che possono pensare qui dentro,ma sei veramente una vergogna.Intanto sulla tazza del cesso ci sei tu,e se tua moglie dovesse tornare non sarà certo per amore.Ti accontenti di una domestica dentro casa,ma cosa cazzo ci fai con una  donnadentro casa che sogna un altro cazzo?Ma tuo padre è ancora vivo?hai un fratello?ma vacci a parlare cazzo,magari ti tirano fuori quel briciolo di dignità,ma vergognati cazzo!


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> No, lei deve lasciarlo. La cosa nel tempo distruggerebbe senza dubbio il nostro rapporto, introducendo dinamiche conflittuali.
> I sensi di colpa di lei verrebbero trasferiti su di me - diventerei io la causa scatenante delle sua azioni - e io difficilmente riuscirei a stare tranquillo a lungo. Il nostro rapporto entrerebbe in crisi sicuramente.


Il tuo rapporto già è in crisi,bambacione!


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> ...............................
> @danny
> 
> ... al di là dei bellissimi consigli di Sbriciolata, di cui farei tesoro, a me pare da quello che racconti, -problemi di salute alternati tra te e tua moglie compresi-, solare una cosa: l'amore tra te e tua moglie è finito da tempo, se mai c'è stato; per amore intendo quel fuoco, o anche focherello che comunque arde nel cuore, che dà energia e fa stare bene. Lei ti tradisce sputando su entrambi i piatti in cui sta mangiando, veramente un bello spettacolo. Tu ti permetti di ingoiare 'ste schifezze e chiami "amore" la ragione per cui lo fai, che ipocrisia!...
> Lei tradendoti alla luce del sole ti sta dando l'occasione d'oro di riconoscere che tra voi è finita anche nei fatti, perché nemmeno c'è più quel pudore che porta a nascondere certe storie per non ferire... ma qui nessuno ferisce nessuno! Perché non c'è uno straccio di sentimento, solo emozioni e una voragine di immaturità; tu dici che non sei suo padre, ma stai facendo quello, ridicolmente! Stai facendo il padre buono, quello che dà i permessi. Ma che roba... Si ama quando si è parimenti e paritariamente adulti e soprattutto quando c'è di mezzo il cuore, che qui làtita ovunque e in te per primo. Essere deboli non è una colpa, ma chiamare amore questa roba è proprio insultante.


E cosa devo dirti?tanto di cappella,quest'uomo è una cosa insulsa!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> No, lei deve lasciarlo. La cosa nel tempo distruggerebbe senza dubbio il nostro rapporto, introducendo dinamiche conflittuali.
> I sensi di colpa di lei verrebbero trasferiti su di me - diventerei io la causa scatenante delle sua azioni - e io difficilmente riuscirei a stare tranquillo a lungo. Il nostro rapporto entrerebbe in crisi sicuramente.


Abbi pazienza ma il tuo rapporto è entrato in..crisi già da prima che cercasse conforto altrove . Se tu e tua moglie non realizzate questo dato di fatto come potete recuperare?


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ,vabbè adesso speri che tuo moglie immagini il suo amante seduto sulla tazza che scrive sms d'amore nella speranza che gli crolli il mito?Tu hai il potere di farmi vergognare di questa categoria maschile,non è accettabile.Non mi frega un cavolo di quello che possono pensare qui dentro,ma sei veramente una vergogna.Intanto sulla tazza del cesso ci sei tu,e se tua moglie dovesse tornare non sarà certo per amore.Ti accontenti di una domestica dentro casa,ma cosa cazzo ci fai con una  donnadentro casa che sogna un altro cazzo?Ma tuo padre è ancora vivo?hai un fratello?ma vacci a parlare cazzo,magari ti tirano fuori quel briciolo di dignità,ma vergognati cazzo!


:up::up::up::up::up:Bravissimo!!!!!Stra concordo...ma sei troppo buono,con sto eunuco zerbino.
Mi viene da ridere,io che nn sono un frate,ieri ho ''cazziato''mia moglie,perche'in pausa ha preso il caffe'con un collega..ahahahah..questo cretino manda la moglie al motel...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:Bravissimo!!!!!Stra concordo...ma sei troppo buono,con sto eunuco zerbino.
> Mi viene da ridere,io che nn sono un frate,ieri ho ''cazziato''mia moglie,perche'in pausa ha preso il caffe'con un collega..ahahahah..questo cretino manda la moglie al motel...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


A tutti è finita una storia,tutti siamo stati male per amore,TUTTI!Ma cazzo testa alto e petto in fuori,non ti vuole?starò male ma la mia dignità non me la faccio certo calpestare.....Magari dopo qualche mese tornerà capendo che ha perso un UOMO  vero,con i suoi difetti e con i suoi pregi.Avrò avuto fortuna ma spesso le mie son tornate,ed è stata la saga del calcio in culo....!Sono finito qui dentro per questo.E invece no,tattiche assurde,voli pindarici,questo gli da pure il permesso di uscire l'importante è sapere?sapere cosa quante volte gli devasta le natiche?Ascolta lothar la mia generazione rispetto alla tua è vergognosa,io mi chiedo anche che cazzo di educazione ci è stata data per avere questi risultati.Ma come cazzo crescerà poi sta bambina?Ci sono persone che si lasciano dopo 30 anni di matromonio con rispetto e dignità,con responsabilità,e guarda tu questo che scempio che racconta e cosa è disposto a subire!


----------



## danielacala (8 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:Bravissimo!!!!!Stra concordo...ma sei troppo buono,con sto eunuco zerbino.
> Mi viene da ridere,io che nn sono un frate,ieri ho ''cazziato''mia moglie,perche'in pausa ha preso il caffe'con un collega..ahahahah..questo cretino manda la moglie al motel...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Non giudichiamolo,,lui e'TERRORIZZATO da una probabile separazione....

e per separazione intende TRASLOCO del papa' la pupa e' piccola...

Caro Danny ma se lei ha un altro non siete separati?

Siete separati solo con la valigia sullo zebino?

Ma dai..dovevi controllare che non prendesse il caffe' con il collega.

Adesso almeno proibiscigli la CENETTA

Avevano ragione i tuoi suoceri ad opporsi se frequentava un pirla.:up::up::up:


----------



## Leda (8 Novembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Non giudichiamolo,,lui e'TERRORIZZATO da una probabile separazione....
> 
> e per separazione intende TRASLOCO del papa' la pupa e' piccola...
> 
> ...


Ehm... hai fatto un mash-up tra Lothar e Danny, cara.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Mettendo insieme tutti questi vostri interventi illuminanti, mi è balenata alla mente una sintesi estrema*, ed è che Danny, il quale ha anch'egli, come la moglie, pochissimo passato relazionale alle spalle, stia vivendo di riflesso una botta di emozioni e vitalità -* sotto forma di emozioni negative, ma non solo - di cui ha evidentemente bisogno e per il quale è disposto a correre rischi di cui ora non è in grado di valutare la portata, nè gli interessa farlo.
> Ma, esattamente come lei, ha molto bisogno di vita, di scuotimento e di esperienze.


grande analisi, lo penso anch'io


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ,vabbè adesso speri che tuo moglie immagini il suo amante seduto sulla tazza che scrive sms d'amore nella speranza che gli crolli il mito?Tu hai il potere di farmi vergognare di questa categoria maschile,non è accettabile.Non mi frega un cavolo di quello che possono pensare qui dentro,ma sei veramente una vergogna.Intanto sulla tazza del cesso ci sei tu,e se tua moglie dovesse tornare non sarà certo per amore.Ti accontenti di una domestica dentro casa,ma cosa cazzo ci fai con una  donnadentro casa che sogna un altro cazzo?Ma tuo padre è ancora vivo?hai un fratello?ma vacci a parlare cazzo,magari ti tirano fuori quel briciolo di dignità,ma vergognati cazzo!




'Mazza oscuro, che tragedie ti ha riservato la vita per avere un orgoglio così tracimante?
Come diceva Vasco "Corri e fottitene dell'orgoglio, ne ha rovinati più lui del petrolio"
Vedi, a me mia moglie piace, ma tanto. 
Non chiedermi perché, non lo capiresti e io te lo spiegherei invano, ma capita che con certe persone nella vita ci stai bene molto più che con altre.
E qualche volta capita che ci stai anche male, e cerchi di capire perché e superare il momento.
Allo stesso tempo adoro mia figlia e il fatto di essere padre, e non rinuncerei per nulla al mondo al fatto di vederla crescere accanto a me, tutti i giorni.
E' una cosa che mi dà gioia.
Se la categoria degli uomini che citi è quella della vecchia pubblicità del profumo Denim, quelli che non devono chiedere mai, ma soprattutto non devono sforzarsi di capire mai nulla, trincerandosi dietro schematismi paraviriloidi, allora mi pregio di non appartenervi.
Soprattutto perché non mi sento parte di alcuna categoria: io sono io. E basta. Ti piaccia o no. (e la cosa non mi tange, non devo piacere a te e la cosa può essere reciproca)


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:Bravissimo!!!!!Stra concordo...ma sei troppo buono,con sto eunuco zerbino.
> Mi viene da ridere,io che nn sono un frate,ieri ho ''cazziato''mia moglie,perche'in pausa ha preso il caffe'con un collega..ahahahah..questo cretino manda la moglie al motel...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Cazziala, cazziala.
Credi che basti per non farla andare al motel?


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> grande analisi, lo penso anch'io



...potrebbe avere anche ragione Leda.
In effetti questo turbinio è stato uno shock che potrebbe, nella sua apparente negatività, avere anche conseguenze positive.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> 'Mazza oscuro, che tragedie ti ha riservato la vita per avere un orgoglio così tracimante?
> Come diceva Vasco "Corri e fottitene dell'orgoglio, ne ha rovinati più lui del petrolio"
> Vedi, a me mia moglie piace, ma tanto.
> Non chiedermi perché, non lo capiresti e io te lo spiegherei invano, ma capita che con certe persone nella vita ci stai bene.
> ...


Ma piuttosto chiedigli
che cosa farebbe lui al tuo posto no?

Che ti dia soluzioni pratiche
del tipo
Schiaffa la moglie con il pisello
Spaccale il culo
Mettile un dito nel culo
Prendila a calci in culo

Cose così insomma...
Prendila a randellate in testa...

Appunto tu sei tu.
Ora Danny ragioniamo a mente fredda.
La tua vita con lei è una storia molto lunga.
Non è umanamente facile credere che in un percorso così lungo la classica sbandata non possa essere che contemplata?

Danny vedi un conto sono i valori astratti.
Un conto le persone.

Io sono diverso da te, perchè non ho mai avuto la morosetta dal liceo che poi è diventata mia moglie, però la mia prima morosetta da liceo, è stata la mia testimone di nozze per esempio.
Però allora cavoli ok, ci sposiamo.

ma non è che per questo fatto le altre donne possano essere meno appetitose per noi no?
E' che non le vedi, o non le consideri...
O non hai tempo per loro, tutto dedito ai tuoi doveri di lavoratore e padre di famiglia no?

Ma tu danny, non consideri minimamente che quel che è capitato a lei possa capitare anche a te?

Occhio Danny, perchè potresti cadere vittima di un certo tipo di donne, che io evito come la peste bubbonica...
Loro si presentano così..." Sento che non sei felice con tua moglie!"...questa è la loro cartina tornasole...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Cazziala, cazziala.
> Credi che basti per non farla andare al motel?


Uhm...uhm...
Ho la grazia di conoscere la signora Lothar...
Uhm...

Lothar è un domatore con una tigre...


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma non è che per questo fatto le altre donne possano essere meno appetitose per noi no?
> E' che non le vedi, o non le consideri...
> O non hai tempo per loro, tutto dedito ai tuoi doveri di lavoratore e padre di famiglia no?
> 
> ...


Avrebbe potuto capitare a me, certo.
Per tutte le considerazioni che hai fatto.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...uhm...
> Ho la grazia di conoscere la signora Lothar...
> Uhm...
> 
> Lothar è un domatore con una tigre...



Tutta un'altra cosa, allora.
Io al limite ho a che fare con un micetto.
Detto con ironia, si intende


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> *'Mazza oscuro, che tragedie ti ha riservato la vita per avere un orgoglio così tracimante?
> *Come diceva Vasco "Corri e fottitene dell'orgoglio, ne ha rovinati più lui del petrolio"
> Vedi, a me mia moglie piace, ma tanto.
> Non chiedermi perché, non lo capiresti e io te lo spiegherei invano, ma capita che con certe persone nella vita ci stai bene molto più che con altre.
> ...


Madonna mia, non chiedere, NON CHIEDERE per l'amore di Gesù che sennò riattacchiamo con le paranoie sulla vita dura del diciassettenne disadattato da marciapiede a quaranta e picco anni. No eh. NO.


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Cazziala, cazziala.
> Credi che basti per non farla andare al motel?


tu credi che lasciarla libera di decidere se andare o meno al motel,ti cambi qualcosa?

è su di te che devi lavorare,devi essere tu che devi tornare desiderabile per lei,non sperare che lei se lo immagini con la canottiera bianca con le costine,plaid,frittatone di cipolle e pinta di peroni gelata mentre guarda la partita.....

quello che vuole lei lo sa lei,eventualmente chiedile davvero di venire qui a spiegarcelo,che cosa vuole.

tu inizia una buona volta a pensare a come stai messo e a come vuoi rimediare,per te stesso.   una volta che hai rimediato per te stesso,scommettici quello che vuoi che tua moglie smetterà di pensare alle avventure


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2013)

Danny tu dimostri  forse un amore ed una compresione che vanno oltre
Quasi un amore genitore figlio che è quel sentimento  che ti fa amare x sempre ed in maniera incondizionata il tuo ragazzo
Insomma quasi tutto quello che fa e farà non ti fa diminuire il sentimento per lui o lei che sia
Ma si tratta di figli

X me qsto amore all’interno di una coppia è deleterio

Non dico di mandare affanculo tutto e andare oggi dall’avvocato

Ma essere piu uomo e meno papà

Noi donne non vogliamo chi ci capisce come un amichetto
Non siamoa ttrattae da quelli così

Devi tornare desiderabile
E non un fantoccio nelel sue mani 
Se lei percepisce che hai il terrore di perderla al punto da passare sopra tutto..è finita sai.

scusa ma temo di veda come un burattino...qualsiasi filo lei tiri tu rispondi

e la giustifichi troppo sai
pure con noi


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Cazziala, cazziala.
> Credi che basti per non farla andare al motel?


la valigia per la strada...via la corrente daìi cancelli..telefoni staccati...e chiavi nella toppa.
La vedo dura,che rientri...fai cosi'amico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Danny tu dimostri forse un amore ed una compresione che vanno oltre
> Quasi un amore genitore figlio che è quel sentimento che ti fa amare x sempre ed in maniera incondizionata il tuo ragazzo
> Insomma quasi tutto quello che fa e farà non ti fa diminuire il sentimento per lui o lei che sia
> Ma si tratta di figli
> ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Noi donne non vogliamo chi ci capisce come un amichetto
> Non siamoa ttrattae da quelli così
> 
> Devi tornare desiderabile


Questo è il lavoro che sto facendo,
Il fatto che stamattina alle cinque mi abbia svegliato per fare l'amore magari mi dice che sono sulla strada giusta.
Posso sbagliarmi, ma non mi interrogo sul perché: mi ha fatto comunque piacere.
La categoria delle donne e quella degli uomini non esiste, è una semplificazione che tende a introdurre dinamiche oggettive per lo più superficiali.
Non ho mai visto grande solidarietà per sesso, specie tra donne: esistono individui, ai quale rapportarsi in maniera diversa, quindi ogni situazione va valutata per quello che è.
Esistono uomini che sono dei leoni, e la loro forza traspare a prima vista, tanto che ti fai già un'idea di cosa ti puoi aspettare da loro appena li vedi.
Altri che sono dei ragni, tessono tele invisibili per catturare la preda, restando noiosamente immobili in attesa che vi caschi.
E alla fine ci sono gli scorpioni, che ti colpiscono a morte quando meno te lo aspetti.
Mai sottovalutare uno scorpione.
E  questo mia moglie lo sa.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è il lavoro che sto facendo,
> Il fatto che stamattina alle cinque mi abbia svegliato per fare l'amore magari mi dice che sono sulla strada giusta.
> Posso sbagliarmi, ma non mi interrogo sul perché: mi ha fatto comunque piacere.
> La categoria delle donne e quella degli uomini non esiste, è una semplificazione che tende a introdurre dinamiche oggettive per lo più superficiali.
> ...


Lei ti ha detto che sa di dover chiudere questa "storia". Quando tu hai avuto l attacco d ansia.
E' consapevole che tu stai male. lo vede, lo sente, lo ammette.
Una volta ho letto un testo di Galimberti in cui spiega che il tradimento sotto qualunque forma esso sia, andrebbe lasciato cosi com'e'. intatto, crudo, cattivo, doloroso. Il traditore non dovrebbe scusarsi. Dovrebbe ammettere a se stesso le ragioni che lo hanno spinto a tradire, ad accettare che l uomo come la donna sono esseri singoli e come tali sono sempre alla ricerca del loro io piu intimo. se questo comporta che un membro della coppia si spinga fino al tradimento, esso allora e' giustificato in un certo qualmodo e da li si riparte. E'parte del percorso di vita dei singoli e della coppia.
Tu la ami, ci stai bene, ti piace. Fai l amore con lei, quindi sei a tuo agio, continui a sentirla, percepirla. la vuoi. state ricomiciando. piano, ma lo state gia facendo.
lascia le paranoie altrove, fai entrare buoni propositi e positivita in queste gornate di tormento. Tu hai gia deciso di perdonarla e ricomnciare e' la tua donna. DEVI fare tutto quello che ti senti, perche quello che tu senti arriva da dentro, da un posto dentro di te dove non esistono se, a e perche. tutto esiste, tutto e' possibile. ed e' quella la parte che secondo me deve restare viva e felice in una persona....quella parte sa cosa fare....
non andra? non sara andata, ci avrai provato, avrai fatto quello che volevi e sentivi per dare il meglio....
tutto quello che dai, che doni nella vita in realta resta a te. e' tuo e ti appartiene, e fa parte del tuo bagaglio di emozioni e feelings.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Lei ti ha detto che sa di dover chiudere questa "storia". Quando tu hai avuto l attacco d ansia.
> E' consapevole che tu stai male. lo vede, lo sente, lo ammette.
> Una volta ho letto un testo di Galimberti in cui spiega che il tradimento sotto qualunque forma esso sia, andrebbe lasciato cosi com'e'. intatto, crudo, cattivo, doloroso. Il traditore non dovrebbe scusarsi. Dovrebbe ammettere a se stesso le ragioni che lo hanno spinto a tradire, ad accettare che l uomo come la donna sono esseri singoli e come tali sono sempre alla ricerca del loro io piu intimo. se questo comporta che un membro della coppia si spinga fino al tradimento, esso allora e' giustificato in un certo qualmodo e da li si riparte. E'parte del percorso di vita dei singoli e della coppia.
> Tu la ami, ci stai bene, ti piace. Fai l amore con lei, quindi sei a tuo agio, continui a sentirla, percepirla. la vuoi. state ricomiciando. piano, ma lo state gia facendo.
> ...


Mi sento di condividerti in pieno.
Grazie.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sento di condividerti in pieno.
> Grazie.


e di che?


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

*DANNY*

per favore, togli quel cazzo di avatar, non ti si addice proprio. Meglio se metti un bel cono panna cotta e fragola.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è il lavoro che sto facendo,
> Il fatto che stamattina alle cinque mi abbia svegliato per fare l'amore magari mi dice che sono sulla strada giusta.
> Posso sbagliarmi, ma non mi interrogo sul perché: mi ha fatto comunque piacere.
> La categoria delle donne e quella degli uomini non esiste, è una semplificazione che tende a introdurre dinamiche oggettive per lo più superficiali.
> ...


ma non deve farti piacere...lo dovevi fare tu!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è il lavoro che sto facendo,
> Il fatto che stamattina alle cinque mi abbia svegliato per fare l'amore magari mi dice che sono sulla strada giusta.
> Posso sbagliarmi, ma non mi interrogo sul perché: mi ha fatto comunque piacere.
> *La categoria delle donne e quella degli uomini non esiste, è una semplificazione che tende a introdurre dinamiche oggettive per lo più superficiali.
> ...



Wuau, su questo sono d'accordo.


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è il lavoro che sto facendo,
> Il fatto che stamattina alle cinque mi abbia svegliato per fare l'amore magari mi dice che sono sulla strada giusta.
> Posso sbagliarmi, ma non mi interrogo sul perché: mi ha fatto comunque piacere.
> La categoria delle donne e quella degli uomini non esiste, è una semplificazione che tende a introdurre dinamiche oggettive per lo più superficiali.
> ...


a me pari più il maritozzo con la panna di cui si discorre in altro 3d.    tua moglie ti ha svegliato alle 5 per fare sesso perchè essendole scattato il releè mentale,ora vuole recuperare 20 anni di noiose missionarie.

invece di fare filosofia,prova a sveglarla tu domattina alle 5 col sesso e vediamo come reagisce


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è il lavoro che sto facendo,
> Il fatto che stamattina alle cinque mi abbia svegliato per fare l'amore magari mi dice che sono sulla strada giusta.
> Posso sbagliarmi, ma non mi interrogo sul perché: mi ha fatto comunque piacere.
> La categoria delle donne e quella degli uomini non esiste, è una semplificazione che tende a introdurre dinamiche oggettive per lo più superficiali.
> ...



ecco io questa cosa temo che non la capirò mai
intendo dire: non capisco come si faccia a stare con una persona con il dubbio che possa "pugnalarti" alla schiena
o cosa intendevi esattamente? perchè colpire l'altro (lasciamo stare per un momento "a morte") quando meno se lo aspetta mi pare una delle cose più lontane in assoluto dall'idea di coppia...

comunque sia, concordo con chi ti ha già detto di fare attenzione che questi tuoi atteggiamenti "morbidi" riguardo al vedere il tipo, vengano percepiti da tua moglie come sintomo di menefreghismo da parte tua


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è il lavoro che sto facendo,
> *Il fatto che stamattina alle cinque mi abbia svegliato per fare l'amore magari mi dice che sono sulla strada giusta.
> *Posso sbagliarmi, ma non mi interrogo sul perché: mi ha fatto comunque piacere.
> La categoria delle donne e quella degli uomini non esiste, è una semplificazione che tende a introdurre dinamiche oggettive per lo più superficiali.
> ...



Saresti sulla strada giusta se fossi stato tu a svegliarla....Questa cosa proprio non ti entra in testa


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me pari più il maritozzo con la panna di cui si discorre in altro 3d. tua moglie ti ha svegliato alle 5 per fare sesso perchè essendole scattato il releè mentale,ora vuole recuperare 20 anni di noiose missionarie.
> 
> invece di fare filosofia,prova a sveglarla tu domattina alle 5 col sesso e vediamo come reagisce


sempre cattivi consigli. Gli mollerà come minimo un ceffone.  Poi dovremo sopportarci altre 100 pagine per spiegargli il perchè lui sia un cazzone.


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Saresti sulla strada giusta se fossi stato tu a svegliarla...


Disapprovo. L'avresti forzata a fare qualcosa che non le veniva spontaneo fare, che non sentiva. A che pro..? Per marcare il territorio? 
Per farle sentire "donna, tu sei mia e io ti possiedo quando voglio?" Tipo i gorilla della foresta?


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

temo , da quel che ho letto fino ad oggi, che se lui decidesse di farlo: imposterebbe la sveglia innervosendola e non contento farebbe formale domanda . se non ti spiace copulerei .a quel punto il ceffone è il minimo


Lui ha detto:


> sempre cattivi consigli.* Gli mollerà come minimo un ceffone.*  Poi dovremo sopportarci altre 100 pagine per spiegargli il perchè lui sia un cazzone.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Disapprovo. L'avresti forzata a fare qualcosa che non le veniva spontaneo fare, che non sentiva. A che pro..? Per marcare il territorio?
> Per farle sentire "donna, tu sei mia e io ti possiedo quando voglio?" Tipo i gorilla della foresta?


per fare un gesto passionale che la sorprendesse


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Disapprovo. L'avresti forzata a fare qualcosa che non le veniva spontaneo fare, che non sentiva. A che pro..? Per marcare il territorio?
> Per farle sentire "donna, tu sei mia e io ti possiedo quando voglio?" Tipo i gorilla della foresta?


:up:


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> :up:


perché lei può farlo, secondo te?


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per fare un gesto passionale che la sorprendesse


Si, è lei si sarebbe lasciata 'fare', magari pensando a quell'altro. 
Invece il fatto che sia partito da lei dice che lo ha voluto, proprio lei e proprio con lui. O quantomeno è più probabile.


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché lei può farlo, secondo te?


Perché lei non ha nessun dubbio che lui la ami e la deisderi. Inoltre sa che ha bisogno di rassicurazioni ora. Sa benissimo che gli avrebbe fatto cosa gradita.
Il contrario invece non era così certo.


----------



## erab (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sempre cattivi consigli. Gli mollerà come minimo un ceffone.  Poi dovremo sopportarci altre 100 pagine per spiegargli il perchè lui sia un cazzone.


Non è un cazzone, è un borg! la resistenza è vana..... arrendiamoci e diamogli tutti ragione!!!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Disapprovo*. L'avresti forzata *a fare qualcosa che non le veniva spontaneo fare, che non sentiva. A che pro..? Per marcare il territorio?
> Per farle sentire "*donna, tu sei mia e io ti possiedo quando voglio*?" Tipo i gorilla della foresta?




Cioè sei infoita per un altro e se ti cerco io, che sono tuo marito, non ti posso svegliare per fare sesso?
Andiamo bene,,,,,

Ecco bravo il grassetto è perfetto in questa situazione


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> temo , da quel che ho letto fino ad oggi, che se lui decidesse di farlo: imposterebbe la sveglia innervosendola e non contento farebbe formale domanda . se non ti spiace copulerei .a quel punto il ceffone è il minimo





Minerva ha detto:


> per fare un gesto passionale che la sorprendesse


quoto


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché lei non ha nessun dubbio che lui la ami e la deisderi. Inoltre sa che ha bisogno di rassicurazioni ora. Sa benissimo che gli avrebbe fatto cosa gradita.
> Il contrario invece non era così certo.


ma tu sei troppo preparato, io sono intelligente ma non mi applico:unhappy:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Non è un cazzone, è un borg! la resistenza è vana..... arrendiamoci e diamogli tutti ragione!!!


ciao non so chi sei io sono miss acacia tanto piavcere...
dobbiamo parlare della regola 4.....
non credi sia un po troppo bambacione?


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè sei infoita per un altro e se ti cerco io, che sono tuo marito, non ti posso svegliare per fare sesso?


Esatto!
O meglio posso ma sarebbe stupido farlo.


----------



## erab (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ciao non so chi sei io sono miss acacia tanto piavcere...
> dobbiamo parlare della regola 4.....
> non credi sia un po troppo bambacione?


Ti rispondo in priv se no andiamo in OT


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Esatto!
> O meglio posso ma sarebbe stupido farlo.



Ma esatto un corno
Se lei lo respingesse o fosse infastitida sarebbe la dimostrazione che di lui poco gliene frega


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu sei troppo preparato, io sono intelligente ma non mi applico:unhappy:


Lo vedi che ci completiamo a vicenda? Io sono il contrario..


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Ti rispondo in priv se no andiamo in OT


bene


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma esatto un corno
> Se lei lo respingesse o fosse infastitida sarebbe la dimostrazione che di lui poco gliene frega


Lascia stare le corna... 
E se invece lei fa la trota bollita, sta ferma e lo lascia fare, magari pensando a cosa mettersi il 15 sera nel frattempo.. cosa dimostrerebbe invece?


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Lascia stare le corna...
> E se invece lei fa la trota bollita, sta ferma e lo lascia fare, magari pensando a cosa mettersi il 15 sera nel frattempo.. cosa dimostrerebbe invece?


che del marito le frega ancora di meno.   e che lui dovrebbe trarne le debite conclusioni


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e che lui dovrebbe trarne le debite conclusioni


se lui se ne accorge... bisogna vedere quanto brava è a fare i mugolii di piacere finti...
È questo il punto. Mentre invece il fatto che abbia fatto lei il primo passo elimina il guess work..


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Lascia stare le corna...
> *E se invece lei fa la trota bollita, sta ferma e lo lascia fare, magari pensando a cosa mettersi il 15 sera nel frattempo.. cosa dimostrerebbe invece*?


La stessa cosa
Mi aspetto che se lui la cerca lei reagisce con il medesimo entusiasmo con cui mando foto all'altro


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> se lui se ne accorge... bisogna vedere quanto brava è a fare i mugolii di piacere finti...
> È questo il punto. Mentre invece il fatto che abbia fatto lei il primo passo elimina il guess work..


Se Danny non s'è bevuto il cervello,dovrebbe accorgersi se la donna con cui sta da una vita sta fingendo o meno

il fatto che lei abbia preso l'iniziativa può significare tante cose....ripeto,non abbiamo il punto di vista di lei.

abbiamo solo il concetto che il 15 si avvicina e lei non ha ancora disdetto l'appuntamento col ganzo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> se lui se ne accorge... bisogna vedere quanto brava è a fare i mugolii di piacere finti...
> È questo il punto. Mentre invece il fatto che abbia fatto lei il primo passo elimina il guess work..


ma qui non si tratta di mugolii....
con l'altro parla di acrobazie, e tutto il campionario e con il marito finge i mugolii?
Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?

Stai cercando un uomo che ti appici alla parete? Bene ti dimostro che ce l'hai in casa e non hai bisogno di trovarlo fuori


----------



## morfeo78 (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Disapprovo. L'avresti forzata a fare qualcosa che non le veniva spontaneo fare, che non sentiva. A che pro..? Per marcare il territorio?
> Per farle sentire "donna, tu sei mia e io ti possiedo quando voglio?" Tipo i gorilla della foresta?


Semplicemente sorprenderla come sta suggerendo di fare. Fargli cominciare la giornata facendola sentire una donna desiderata, prima che mamma, casalinga ecc...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Semplicemente sorprenderla come sta suggerendo di fare. Fargli cominciare la giornata facendola sentire una donna desiderata, prima che mamma, casalinga ecc...


ecco bravo


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai cercando un uomo che ti appici alla parete? Bene ti dimostro che ce l'hai in casa e non hai bisogno di trovarlo fuori


Quindi lui dovrebbe mettersi a gareggiare con l'altro e fare cose che, evidentemente, non gli vengono naturali, altrimenti già le farebbe, e questo per quanto tempo? Per sempre? Cioè fingere il ruolo di gorilla strappamutandine che non fa parte di lui o perde la donna che va con un altro gorilla più focoso? 
Ho capito giusto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è il lavoro che sto facendo,
> *Il fatto che stamattina alle cinque mi abbia svegliato per fare l'amore magari mi dice che sono sulla strada giusta*.
> Posso sbagliarmi, ma non mi interrogo sul perché: mi ha fatto comunque piacere.
> La categoria delle donne e quella degli uomini non esiste, è una semplificazione che tende a introdurre dinamiche oggettive per lo più superficiali.
> ...


per il primo neretto: a me dice che si è svegliata con l'ormone mosso e lì c'eri tu. Ormone mosso non è sinonimo di amore, a casa mia.
Secondo neretto: ah sì? e che le fai, sentiamo, dopo averla autorizzata ad uscire con Maglietta Kid? le fai a pezzi la maglietta, tenero pegno d'amore?(non so se si è capita che a me 'sta storia della maglietta... vabbè) eddai, essù. Sì, lo so ... guardati dall'ira dei mansueti... ma se i mansueti mi hanno autorizzato a ballare con i tacchi a spillo sui loro zebedei... non è che poi hanno diritto di incazzarsi, eh?


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi lui dovrebbe mettersi a gareggiare con l'altro e fare cose che, evidentemente, *non gli vengono naturali, altrimenti già le farebbe, e* questo per quanto tempo? Per sempre? Cioè fingere il ruolo di gorilla strappamutandine che non fa parte di lui o perde la donna che va con un altro gorilla più focoso?
> Ho capito giusto?


e allora mi sa che la storia è chiusa, visto che lei ha bisogno di questo.
ci sono cose per le quali dopo un iniziale piccolo sforzo si sta meglio tutti. un matrimonio vale un po' di buona volontà?
stiamo parlando di sesso...non di mazzate sulla schiena eh?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi lui dovrebbe mettersi a gareggiare con l'altro e fare cose che, evidentemente, non gli vengono naturali, altrimenti già le farebbe, e questo per quanto tempo? Per sempre? Cioè fingere il ruolo di gorilla strappamutandine che non fa parte di lui o perde la donna che va con un altro gorilla più focoso?
> Ho capito giusto?


Guarda che è lui che si lamentava che la moglie non voleva fare determinate cose per poi scoprire che invece si esercita a dea del sesso per stupire l'altro
Forse è ora di mettere le carte in tavola e smettere di accettare un rifiuto o accettare che il rifiuto è solo per lui.


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> accettare un rifiuto o accettare che il rifiuto è solo per lui.


I fatti dicono che era la seconda..


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi lui dovrebbe mettersi a gareggiare con l'altro e fare cose che, evidentemente, non gli vengono naturali, altrimenti già le farebbe, e questo per quanto tempo? Per sempre? Cioè fingere il ruolo di gorilla strappamutandine che non fa parte di lui o perde la donna che va con un altro gorilla più focoso?
> Ho capito giusto?


ma in Italia è scoppiata un'epidemia di Fantozzite,che di botto gli uomini si sfiniscono l'ugola a lamentarsi delle fighe di legno,salvo poi andare in crisi d'identità quando una moglie,ovvero la Femmina che dovremmo desiderare più di ogni altra, ci mostra di volere quello che a parole aneleremmo quando stiamo al pub?

da cosa deriva quest'ansia da prestazione? dal dover ammettere che la moglie modello suorina delle clarisse ci stava tutto sommato meglio perchè non ci costringeva ad impegnarci,mentre la moglie modello Michelle Ferrari ci mostrerebbe la nostra piccolezza,in tutti i sensi?


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma in Italia è scoppiata un'epidemia di Fantozzite,che di botto gli uomini si sfiniscono l'ugola a lamentarsi delle fighe di legno,salvo poi andare in crisi d'identità quando una moglie,ovvero la Femmina che dovremmo desiderare più di ogni altra, ci mostra di volere quello che a parole aneleremmo quando stiamo al pub?
> 
> da cosa deriva quest'ansia da prestazione? dal dover ammettere che la moglie modello suorina delle clarisse ci stava tutto sommato meglio perchè non ci costringeva ad impegnarci,mentre la moglie modello Michelle Ferrari ci mostrerebbe la nostra piccolezza,in tutti i sensi?


Non è questo il punto. Il punto, fossi nei panni del povero danny, per me, sarebbe il dubbio se la mia donna, tigre da materasso o suora in libera uscita che sia, è interessata a scopare CON ME o con un'altro. Chiarito questo, se piace a entrambi, possono strapparsi gli abiti a morsi anche tutti i giorni.


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2013)

Il dubbio qui semmai, non è come le piaccia il sesso, è con CHI le piaccia..


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> I fatti dicono che era la seconda..


Ecco allora se ne accerti e prende le sue decisioni


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non è questo il punto. Il punto, fossi nei panni del povero danny, per me, sarebbe il dubbio se la mia donna, tigre da materasso o suora in libera uscita che sia, è interessata a scopare CON ME o con un'altro. Chiarito questo, se piace a entrambi, possono strapparsi gli abiti a morsi anche tutti i giorni.


quell'uomo e gl'enno 120 pagine di 3d che stiamo discutendo di questo e sono 120 pagine che Danny invece di porsi questo dilemma, aspetta e spera che la moglie si stufi da sola del ganzo


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quell'uomo e gl'enno 120 pagine di 3d che stiamo discutendo di questo e sono 120 pagine che Danny invece di porsi questo dilemma, aspetta e spera che la moglie si stufi da sola del ganzo


... immaginandolo seduto sulla tazza del cesso. Perchè poi dovrebbe immaginarselo così è un MISTERO. Se non le è morto l'ormone con la maglietta...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

Che è successo di nuovo ??? :mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (8 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... immaginandolo seduto sulla tazza del cesso. Perchè poi dovrebbe immaginarselo così è un MISTERO. Se non le è morto l'ormone con la maglietta...



Perchè lo fanno davvero!


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco io questa cosa temo che non la capirò mai
> intendo dire: non capisco come si faccia a stare con una persona con il dubbio che possa "pugnalarti" alla schiena
> o cosa intendevi esattamente? perchè colpire l'altro (lasciamo stare per un momento "a morte") quando meno se lo aspetta mi pare una delle cose più lontane in assoluto dall'idea di coppia...
> 
> comunque sia, concordo con chi ti ha già detto di fare attenzione che questi tuoi atteggiamenti "morbidi" riguardo al vedere il tipo, vengano percepiti da tua moglie come sintomo di menefreghismo da parte tua



Traduco: nel tradimento c'è chi urla, comanda e pretende tutto o niente (leone)
Chi se ne sta fermo e rigido nelle sue posizioni senza muoversi di un millimetro (io ho ragione e l'altro ha torto) aspettando che sia l'altro a fare tutto - il ragno
Chi ti lascia fare concedendoti la libertà di sbagliare. Fino a un certo punto, però. Se non si capiscono i limiti, prende e se ne va, facendoti più male degli altri. Questo è lo scorpione.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Saresti sulla strada giusta se fossi stato tu a svegliarla....Questa cosa proprio non ti entra in testa



Credi che in tanti anni non ci abbia provato?
Mia moglie se la svegli di notte morde.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> temo , da quel che ho letto fino ad oggi, che se lui decidesse di farlo: imposterebbe la sveglia innervosendola e non contento farebbe formale domanda . se non ti spiace copulerei .a quel punto il ceffone è il minimo



Ti sei fatta un'idea un po' strana di me...


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per favore, togli quel cazzo di avatar, non ti si addice proprio. Meglio se metti un bel cono panna cotta e fragola.



Perché tu hai invece una scimmia?


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché lei non ha nessun dubbio che lui la ami e la deisderi. Inoltre sa che ha bisogno di rassicurazioni ora. Sa benissimo che gli avrebbe fatto cosa gradita.
> Il contrario invece non era così certo.


:up::up::up:


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Credi che in tanti anni non ci abbia provato?
> Mia moglie se la svegli di notte morde.


ci hai provato quando?  quando lei era ancora in modalità suorina delle clarisse o ci hai provato adesso che s'è depilata ovunque e si sveglia con l'ormone in fiamme?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Credi che in tanti anni non ci abbia provato?
> Mia moglie se la svegli di notte morde.


Quindi ora ti da il contentino oppure l'ormone sta a palla per l'altro che in mancanza si sfoga con te?
Contento tu...


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Traduco: nel tradimento c'è chi urla, comanda e pretende tutto o niente (leone)
> Chi se ne sta fermo e rigido nelle sue posizioni senza muoversi di un millimetro (io ho ragione e l'altro ha torto) aspettando che sia l'altro a fare tutto - il ragno
> Chi ti lascia fare concedendoti la libertà di sbagliare. Fino a un certo punto, però. Se non si capiscono i limiti, prende e se ne va, facendoti più male degli altri. Questo è lo scorpione.


ascolta Suprema Guida degli invorniti.... facile pronostico.dalla sera del 15,la tua vita sara'finita.Lei scopera'con l'amante,e tu sarai accantonato.Fai l'uomo, e''persuadila''anche con la forza........e non intendo menarla.anche se gli starebbe bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*

Ricapitoliamo: lei ancora pensa a lui  e il 15 ci esce a cena  E per consolarsi ti sveglia la mattina arrapata :mrgreen: Tu non la svegli con lo stesso intento perché ... Perché... Perché'?


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ricapitoliamo: lei ancora pensa a lui  e il 15 ci esce a cena  E per consolarsi ti sveglia la mattina arrapata :mrgreen: Tu non la svegli con lo stesso intento perché ... Perché... Perché'?


no lei penso SOLO al ganzo e più si avvicina il 15, più sta andando in botta......il vero perchè è capire come mai si contenti di fare da cavia


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi lui dovrebbe mettersi a gareggiare con l'altro e fare cose che, evidentemente, non gli vengono naturali, altrimenti già le farebbe, e questo per quanto tempo? Per sempre? Cioè fingere il ruolo di gorilla strappamutandine che non fa parte di lui o perde la donna che va con un altro gorilla più focoso?
> Ho capito giusto?



Il fatto che mia moglie stia insieme a me da 25 anni non significa forse che io, come tipo di uomo, le piaccia esattamente come sono?
Perché dovrei essere diverso, rispettivamente un gorilla, un orso, una iena, quando so che questi animali a lei non piacciono e che io sarei semplicemente ridicolmente falso nell'imitarli? Quale uomo che finge di essere qualcun altro può dirsi un uomo?
Forse mia moglie vuole da me solo la presenza, l'esserci per davvero, che in questi anni è mancata.
Per 5 anni siamo stati genitori esclusivi.
Provate voi a svegliarvi una, due, tre volte per notte per anni con la bimba che piange, che ha sete, che mi chiama, che deve fare la pipì, che le scappa la cacca, che devi coccolarla per farla addormentare.
Per anni.
E poi alla mattina alle sei meno un quarto suona la sveglia.
E poi c'è la figlia che a tavola parla racconta e ti interrompe, e poi la devi portare a giocare, etc... e poi c'è tutto il resto... Io amo mia figlia e faccio tutto questo con gioia, ma la fatica non la nego.
Quanto siamo stati coppia in questi anni? Abbiamo fatto l'amore quando mia figlia si addormentava, se non crollavamo prima noi. Dalle 10 in poi se andava bene. Prima di lei  si faceva di tutto, passavamo i we a letto a casa mia per due giorni. Altro che strappare mutandine e cose così, qui si tratta solo di tentare di essere ancora coppia e non solo genitori a tempo pieno.
A me mia moglie eccita ancora dopo 25 anni. Vedete voi. Fisicamente parlando ha quasi lo stesso fisico di quando ne aveva 16, e allora aveva un bel fisico, da ballerina.
Ma mettere tutto sotto il profilo del sesso però è comunque stupido. Ma secondo voi si flirta scrivendo 800 sms solo per scoparsi una o uno?
Ma che cazzo... e io dovrei perdere tutto sto tempo per portarmi a letto una che sta pure a 3 ore di auto? E' evidente che questo flirt, almeno da mia moglie, è portato avanti perché è eccitante nella sua dinamica, perché ci si diverte lentamente a sedurre un'altra persona. Almeno fino ad adesso.
Una seduzione che fa bene alla psiche, che diverte - a quale donna non piace?
O si pretende che alle donne piaccia solo aprire le gambe in un rapporto con un uomo, giusto quella mezz'ora ogni tanto, finché orgasmo non vi separi? E che palle. Se l'erotismo è solo questo per voi, siamo proprio su un'altra strada.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

E lo ripeto: a me mia moglie piace.
Mi piace fisicamente, mi piace come persona.
Per come è.
Il mio obiettivo ora è stare con lei.
Eliminare l'amante per sempre.
Evitare che se ne trovi un altro in futuro.
Punto.
Quello che sto facendo è per arrivare a questi obiettivi.
Tutto il resto sono seghe mentali.


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna mia, non chiedere, NON CHIEDERE per l'amore di Gesù che sennò riattacchiamo con le paranoie sulla vita dura del diciassettenne disadattato da marciapiede a quaranta e picco anni. No eh. NO.


Sai ora mi incominci a rompere il cazzo e di brutto!Hai st'atteggiamento da bulletto der tufello che cela chissà quali grandi verità,ma brutto coglione hai più di 40anni e  non sai neanche come approcciare una commessa con una moglie dentro casa e due figli e stai qui a giudicare che a 17 già ne sapeva più di te...tu hai bisogno di essere decisamente ridimensionato,il fatto di fare pappa e ciccia con quel demente del conte ti cataloga per quello che sei!Insomma che cazzo ci vorresti insegnare tu che sei entrato qui dentro tremolante e piagnucolone perché non sapevi come cazzo fare ad avvicinare una commessa?cosa?piantala di fare il santone di questa minchia disagiato qui, disagiato li,l'unico disagiato sei tu!


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*danny*



danny ha detto:


> E lo ripeto: a me mia moglie piace.
> Mi piace fisicamente, mi piace come persona.
> Per come è.
> Il mio obiettivo ora è stare con lei.
> ...


Ho solo avuto un minimo di educazione,che tu evidentemente non hai avuto!Sei patetico in tutte le tue esternazioni.Non ho altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto che mia moglie stia insieme a me da 25 anni non significa forse che io, come tipo di uomo, le piaccia esattamente come sono?
> Perché dovrei essere diverso, rispettivamente un gorilla, un orso, una iena, quando so che questi animali a lei non piacciono e che io sarei semplicemente falso nell'imitarli?
> *Forse mia moglie vuole da me solo la presenza, l'esserci per davvero, che in questi anni è mancata*.
> Per 5 anni siamo stati genitori esclusivi.
> ...



Primo grassetto:E il resto lo cerca fuori.
Secondo grassetto: e la deve avere da altri?
Ti assicuro che so di cosa sto parlando. Quando si stuferà di questo e tu continuerai ad essere questo lei ne troverà un altro o sentirà il bisogno di cercarlo.
Ora non ti dico di trasformarti ma perchè quello che facevi prima del figlio non lo fai più?
Perchè non lasci tua figlia ai nonni o a qualcuno e ti chiudi due giorni in casa con lei?


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> *Il fatto che mia moglie stia insieme a me da 25 anni non significa forse che io, come tipo di uomo, le piaccia esattamente come sono?
> Perché dovrei essere diverso, rispettivamente un gorilla, un orso, una iena, quando so che questi animali a lei non piacciono e che io sarei semplicemente ridicolmente falso nell'imitarli? Quale uomo che finge di essere qualcun altro può dirsi un uomo?*
> Forse mia moglie vuole da me solo la presenza, l'esserci per davvero, che in questi anni è mancata.
> Per 5 anni siamo stati genitori esclusivi.
> ...


hai ragione ma fino ad un certo punto.
perché portare avanti un matrimonio per lunghi anni vuole anche dire rinnovarsi, che non è diventare qualcos'altro ma semplicemente non perdere la curiosità del'altro stimolando quella per noi.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E lo ripeto: a me mia moglie piace.
> Mi piace fisicamente, mi piace come persona.
> Per come è.
> Il mio obiettivo ora è stare con lei.
> ...



Bravi Danny 
anche se non lo capiranno mai 
a me e successa la stessa cosa 
ma al contrario...
quindi fai cosa pensi sua giusto 
poi se lo sarà , se avrai fatti la cosa giusta o sbagliata 
nessuno può dirlo ...


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E lo ripeto: a me mia moglie piace.
> Mi piace fisicamente, mi piace come persona.
> Per come è.
> Il mio obiettivo ora è stare con lei.
> ...


l'obbiettivo mi va benissimo.   il problema è che facendo come fai tu,ottieni il risultato opposto.  e non te lo si dice per supponenza,ma perchè casi come il tuo se ne sono visti qui sul forum e nella vita reale in quantità industriali.

e hanno avuto sempre lo stesso risultato,quando il marito perseverava nell'inazione


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Bravi Danny
> anche se* non lo capiranno mai *
> a me e successa la stessa cosa
> ma al contrario...
> ...


chi?


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi?


Gli alieni....
brrrr


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma piuttosto chiedigli
> che cosa farebbe lui al tuo posto no?
> 
> Che ti dia soluzioni pratiche
> ...


Farei quello che farebbe lothar,pendere in considerazione di chiudere il matrimonio!Tu che sei un ometto saresti capace di accompagnarla a scoparsi il tizio,magari ti faresti pure pagare...la prestazione!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Gli alieni....
> brrrr


che ridere ihihih


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

Perché i nonni sono morti... e altri non abitano qui.... ma vabbè, ci sono i baby sitter.
Ho capito il concetto ed è esattamente questa la strada che sto intraprendendo.
Riprendere la nostra dimensione di coppia, rimettendo l'eros all'interno - cosa che mi piace parecchio.
Ci stiamo scrivendo mail "sexy" stando al lavoro, parliamo e facciamo sesso, ci abbracciamo e baciamo molto di più quando ci incontriamo in casa... insomma ci riprendiamo tutte quelle attenzioni che avevamo una volta che ci fanno sentire vivi. E poi vedremo, cercheremo di continuare inserendo un po' di pepe nella vita di tutti i giorni.
Non c'è niente da fare: la vita coniugale con prole è tutto meno che afrodisiaca, e rischi di dimenticarti dell'altro coniuge. Salvo ricordartene a un certo punto, che a volte è troppo tardi.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E lo ripeto: a me mia moglie piace.
> Mi piace fisicamente, mi piace come persona.
> Per come è.
> Il mio obiettivo ora è stare con lei.
> ...


Quindi hai messo in conto che il 15 lei e lui ... Si conosceranno carnalmente ... Giusto?


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> l'obbiettivo mi va benissimo.   il problema è che facendo come fai tu,ottieni il risultato opposto.  e non te lo si dice per supponenza,ma perchè casi come il tuo se ne sono visti qui sul forum e nella vita reale in quantità industriali.
> 
> e hanno avuto sempre lo stesso risultato,quando il marito perseverava nell'inazione


Appunto,ma dove deve andare?Gli vendi tu un minimo di carattere?


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Perché i nonni sono morti... e altri non abitano qui.... ma vabbè, ci sono i baby sitter.
> Ho capito il concetto ed è esattamente questa la strada che sto intraprendendo.
> Riprendere la nostra dimensione di coppia, rimettendo l'eros all'interno - cosa che mi piace parecchio.
> Ci stiamo scrivendo mail "sexy" stando al lavoro, parliamo e facciamo sesso, ci abbracciamo e baciamo molto di più quando ci incontriamo in casa... insomma ci riprendiamo tutte quelle attenzioni che avevamo una volta che ci fanno sentire vivi. E poi vedremo, cercheremo di continuare i*nserendo un po' di pepe nella vita di tutti i giorni.*
> Non c'è niente da fare: la vita coniugale con prole è tutto meno che afrodisiaca, e rischi di dimenticarti dell'altro coniuge. *Salvo ricordartene a un certo punto, che a volte è troppo tard*i.


bravo, ora ci siamo


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi hai messo in conto che il 15 lei e lui ... Si conosceranno carnalmente ... Giusto?



Ma neanche per sogno.
Ho messo in conto che se accadrà, l'obiettivo che mi sono prefisso diventerà irraggiungibile.
Quindi devo riuscire a far sì che lei capisca che non deve accadere.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ridere ihihih



Per niente
c'e n'è ovunque ...
ovunque ti giri con chiunque parli 
e il bello ( o brutto) è che se non fai attenzione 
cercano di circuirti ...
fino a farti pensare di essere tu il diverso ...
brrrrrrr


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma neanche per sogno.


Che fai li segui, le infili la cintura di castità ??? Il tuo piano di azione quale è ? Non la fai andare ?


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che fai li segui, le infili la cintura di castità ??? Il tuo piano di azione quale è ? Non la fai andare ?


li segue,e quando è il momento si smanaccia pure...!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> li segue,e quando è il momento si smanaccia pure...!


Mi sforzo di comprendere cosa voglia in realtà ma ti giuro non lo capisco ... Sarò tarda io eehhhh per l'amore del cielo...


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che fai li segui, le infili la cintura di castità ??? Il tuo piano di azione quale è ? Non la fai andare ?



L'ho già detto.
Sarà lei, spero, a decidere di non andare. Se tutto va come dico io.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> li segue,e quando è il momento si smanaccia pure...!


Parli per esperienza?


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sforzo di comprendere cosa voglia in realtà ma ti giuro non lo capisco ... Sarò tarda io eehhhh per l'amore del cielo...


Ma infatti credo sia opportuno tirarsi fuori.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,ma dove deve andare?Gli vendi tu un minimo di carattere?



Io non lo vedo molto in te.
Sei un po' troppo rigido nelle tue posizioni. 
Ha presente la boxe? Non è boxando solo con la forza che si vince.
Bisogna anche capire dove vanno a segno i colpi e saper prevedere dove possono arrivare.
Io non ho detto che ce la farò.
Ho solo escluso di fare cose che sicuramente sarebbero state perdenti.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Per niente
> c'e n'è ovunque ...
> ovunque ti giri con chiunque parli
> e il bello ( o brutto) è che se non fai attenzione
> ...


hai ragione,spetta un po' qui che verrà un signora ad infilarti una camicina con le maniche lunghe lunghe


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> L'ho già detto.
> Sarà lei, spero, a decidere di non andare. Se tutto va come dico io.


La tua speranza da cosa è supportata ? Lei ha espresso dubbi? Perché siamo all'8 non è che hai molto tempo per sperare. Ti sei letto eagle perché la tua storia è simile per certi versi alla sua, diciamo per l'incaponimento che la moglie aveva per l'altro ma eagle ha scelto un'altra strada dialogo e corresponsabilità ... Mi sembra abbia dato i suoi frutti


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La tua speranza da cosa è supportata ? Lei ha espresso dubbi? Perché siamo all'8 non è che hai molto tempo per sperare. Ti sei letto eagle perché la tua storia è simile per certi versi alla sua, diciamo per l'incaponimento che la moglie aveva per l'altro ma eagle ha scelto un'altra strada dialogo e corresponsabilità ... Mi sembra abbia dato i suoi frutti



Sì, ha espresso dubbi.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ha espresso dubbi.


Bene allora alimentali con nonchalance


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



danny ha detto:


> Io non lo vedo molto in te.
> Sei un po' troppo rigido nelle tue posizioni.
> Ha presente la boxe? Non è boxando solo con la forza che si vince.
> Bisogna anche capire dove vanno a segno i colpi e saper prevedere dove possono arrivare.
> ...


Ma a 40anni stai messo veramente così?Ho scritto di usare la forza?
Non sono rigido io, sei molle tu,sembra che stai giocando una partita di poker,cosi vinco,così perdo,e ti convinci ti quello che ti conviene credere.Hai già perso,ma sei troppo imbelle per capirlo,e stai sulla strada di perdere ancora.Non è questione di rigidità,e questione di rispetto,tua moglie ti sta mancando di rispetto,e sinceramente fa pure bene,è quello che un uomo come te merita!


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Poi*

Elemosinare i sentimenti di una donna,che disgusto vero!


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a 40anni stai messo veramente così?Ho scritto di usare la forza?
> Non sono rigido io, sei molle tu,sembra che stai giocando una partita di poker,cosi vinco,così perdo,e ti convinci ti quello che ti conviene credere.Hai già perso,ma sei troppo imbelle per capirlo,e stai sulla strada di perdere ancora.Non è questione di rigidità,e questione di rispetto,tua moglie ti sta mancando di rispetto,e sinceramente fa pure bene,è quello che un uomo come te merita!


non ti pare di esagerare?


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a 40anni stai messo veramente così?Ho scritto di usare la forza?
> Non sono rigido io, sei molle tu,sembra che stai giocando una partita di poker,cosi vinco,così perdo,e ti convinci ti quello che ti conviene credere.Hai già perso,ma sei troppo imbelle per capirlo,e stai sulla strada di perdere ancora.Non è questione di rigidità,e questione di rispetto,tua moglie ti sta mancando di rispetto,e sinceramente fa pure bene,è quello che un uomo come te merita!



forse e'un cuckold???magari poi si eccita quando torna....che ne dici?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a 40anni stai messo veramente così?Ho scritto di usare la forza?
> Non sono rigido io, sei molle tu,sembra che stai giocando una partita di poker,cosi vinco,così perdo,e ti convinci ti quello che ti conviene credere.Hai già perso,ma sei troppo imbelle per capirlo,e stai sulla strada di perdere ancora.Non è questione di rigidità,e questione di rispetto,tua moglie ti sta mancando di rispetto,e sinceramente fa pure bene,è quello che un uomo come te merita!


Danny quoto oscuro per riallacciarmi al suo discorso, mi pongo nei panni di tua moglie e mi chiedo se intrecciassi una liason con un altro uomo che non è il mio compagno e venissi scoperta, sarei contenta che si adeguasse così tanto al mio volere??? Risposta no


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

pensa ai casi tuoi. ti pare che tu possa giudicare un altro marito?


lothar57 ha detto:


> forse e'un cuckold???magari poi si eccita quando torna....che ne dici?


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> forse e'un cuckold???magari poi si eccita quando torna....che ne dici?


Senza parole,senza parole!Che generazione di merda la mia,che vergogna!


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non ti pare di esagerare?


Speiegami dove?dove starei esagerando?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

Aggiungo che il no scaturisce dal fatto che se un uomo vuole me deve lottare per tenermi accanto e lo deve fare con determinazione il che non vuol dire minacce e violenze ma ricordarmi le mie responsabilità sul ruolo di moglie e madre e lo deve fare con sicurezza e senza tentennamenti ... Allora probabile lo guardo con occhi diversi e mi pongo domande ..


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza parole,senza parole!Che generazione di merda la mia,che vergogna!


e tu commenti con uno che cornifica continuamente la moglie, lo preferisci?


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*No*



Minerva ha detto:


> e tu commenti con uno che cornifica continuamente la moglie, lo preferisci?


No,io parlo della mia generazione e mi vergogno veramente!Lothar sa bene che non condivido neanche alcuni sui comportamenti!


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Speiegami dove?dove starei esagerando?


no dici una sacrosanta verita'...e'un povero fallito..io al suo posto,sbatto le corna contro al muro tutta la notte


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Speiegami dove?dove starei esagerando?


nei giudizi e nelle definizioni.
in molti hanno detto  certe cose a danny già dall'inzio....ma c'è modo e modo


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tu commenti con uno che cornifica continuamente la moglie, lo preferisci?


maestra parla se interrogata..io puo'


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



Minerva ha detto:


> nei giudizi e nelle definizioni.
> in molti hanno detto  certe cose a danny già dall'inzio....ma c'è modo e modo


Se si permette di scrivere che io non ho carattere,cosa vuoi che gli posso rispondere?


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> no dici una sacrosanta verita'...e'un povero fallito..io al suo posto,sbatto le corna contro al muro tutta la notte


Si ed è per scrivere certe verità che ho il tuo amico conte fra i coglioni...!Come cazzo fai ad essere amico di uno simile....!:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ed è per scrivere certe verità che ho il tuo amico conte fra i coglioni...!Come cazzo fai ad essere amico di uno simile....!:rotfl:


Ma sbagli Conte e'd'accordo con noi.....perche'non e'cretino....Danny e'squaliido cuckold


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Danny quoto oscuro per riallacciarmi al suo discorso, mi pongo nei panni di tua moglie e mi chiedo se intrecciassi una liason con un altro uomo che non è il mio compagno e venissi scoperta, sarei contenta che si adeguasse così tanto al mio volere??? Risposta no


Standig ovation


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma sbagli Conte e'd'accordo con noi.....perche'non e'cretino....Danny e'squaliido cuckold


Lothar mi sa che parliamo di due utenti diversi.Sono nauseato!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Standig ovation


Ci capiamo io e te ...  :up:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma sbagli Conte e'd'accordo con noi.....perche'non e'cretino....Danny e'squaliido cuckold


Ma perchè squallido?
Ma saranno cavoli suoi. Se fosse così credo che lui sarebbe contento e quindi non ci sarebbe nulla da discutere. 
Sai c'é chi potrebbe definire squallido il tuo modo fi tradire o il mio.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar mi sa che parliamo di due utenti diversi.Sono nauseato!


ma guarda che il Conte non e'cosi ''svedese''sai....lo devi interpretare...cque il coglionazzo e'Danny..giusto?


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*

Se usavo i termini che stai usando tu se ne cadeva il forum....!Seriamente se penso ai 40 anni del conte,di danny,ai 30 di bender,mi vergogno della categoria maschile!Sarà che sono cresciuto in un certo modo,ma mandare la mia patner a cena con uno che gli ha già allungato la lingua in bocca mi sembra assurdo!Ci sono dei limiti,ci devono essere,l'amore è anche rispetto,stima,considerazione,sono un idealista,e non va bene,ma questi hanno il vuoto nella mente!


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se usavo i termini che stai usando tu se ne cadeva il forum....!Seriamente se penso ai 40 anni del conte,di danny,ai 30 di bender,mi vergogno della categoria maschile!Sarà che sono cresciuto in un certo modo,ma mandare la mia patner a cena con uno che gli ha già allungato la lingua in bocca mi sembra assurdo!Ci sono dei limiti,ci devono essere,l'amore è anche rispetto,stima,considerazione,sono un idealista,e non va bene,ma questi hanno il vuoto nella mente!


Mi immedesimo...la mia nuova troietta,fregandosene del marito zerbino,gia'si e'fatta infilare la lingua in bocca,ovvio mentre me la sono palpate ben benino...poi mi ha mandato una foto nuda.Altro che cena..come la vedo la faccio inginocchiare cosi'le passa la sete no??poi il marito a casa la bacia perche' la ama no??ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh Danny la ama vero????e'un eroe........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## giampi63 (8 Novembre 2013)

ho seguito la discussione con molta attenzione,e devo dire che,a parte la crudezza e le cose dette in modo molto duro,oscuro ha ragione, alcune cose le  condivido  altre no.tua moglie si e rivelata un egoista non da poco,tu dici che ci tieni alla famiglia e saresti disposto a passare sopra anche ad un eventuale tradimento no?lei invece lei non ci tiene a questa famiglia? tu hai condiviso con lei i dolori ed i momenti brutti e ora invece le gioie lei le vuole condividere con un altro?e se queste cose le faccessi tu?se le diresti sai cara il giorno tot esco con una mia amica che mi piace molto posso?non mi venite a dire che le Donne sono sensibili e sentimentali gli uomini invece no,loro ragionano solo con il loro amico che hanno in mezzo alle gambe,che vi ricordo e lo stesso che cercate voi DONNE,ti sei scelto un UOMO e a meno che non ti alza le mani te lo tieni,non vedo cosa possa avere un altro che lui non ha,oggi il problema e che le persone ;vogliono;che cazzo vogliono,solo perchè sentono in giro quella così quella cosà,ma cosa vuoi ancora dalla vita?tanto alla fine con il passare del tempo siamo tutti uguali e facciamo piu o meno le stesse cose.vuoi provare nuove cose che magari non hai provato prima,si dialoga con il patner e se gradito ad entrambi si fa altrimenti nisba.veniamo al discorso matrimonio e paura separazione,vedi quando uno si sposa, si crea non solo un unione ma anche una società,dove si riversano tutte le nostre risorse,sentimenti,tempo,denaro si aquista casa si fanno mutui e prestiti ecc,ci sono figli che magari studiano ecc..non e che una puo arrivare a casa e dirti;non ti amo più, e quindi? io che cazzo faccio,me ne devo andare io ?se provi ad incazzarti ti buttano fuori di casa (tua)devi pagare ancora il mutuo,gli studi dei tuoi figli,gli alimenti,e tu dove cacchio vai?e tutto questo perchè lo ha deciso lei,perchè tu non vai piu bene c e un altro,voglio vedere se un giudice decidesse che chi lascia perde tutto,quante donne si separerebbero a queste condizioni,chiara ora la differenza tra  chi non e sposato o non convive con chi invece lo e,prendi tua moglie guardala in faccia e dille,sta famiglia e anche la tua famiglia e hai delle responsabilità,metti sta cazzo di testa a posto e dimenticati quel galletto,e se proprio non ci riesci allora vattene e rinuncia a tutto a mio favore.ricordati lei non si e fatta problemi e ha pensato solo a lei non a te non te lo dimenticare mai,sia che vi lasciate che se state insieme.


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Giamp*



giampi63 ha detto:


> ho seguito la discussione con molta attenzione,e devo dire che,a parte la crudezza e le cose dette in modo molto duro,oscuro ha ragione, alcune cose le  condivido  altre no.tua moglie si e rivelata un egoista non da poco,tu dici che ci tieni alla famiglia e saresti disposto a passare sopra anche ad un eventuale tradimento no?lei invece lei non ci tiene a questa famiglia? tu hai condiviso con lei i dolori ed i momenti brutti e ora invece le gioie lei le vuole condividere con un altro?e se queste cose le faccessi tu?se le diresti sai cara il giorno tot esco con una mia amica che mi piace molto posso?non mi venite a dire che le Donne sono sensibili e sentimentali gli uomini invece no,loro ragionano solo con il loro amico che hanno in mezzo alle gambe,che vi ricordo e lo stesso che cercate voi DONNE,ti sei scelto un UOMO e a meno che non ti alza le mani te lo tieni,non vedo cosa possa avere un altro che lui non ha,oggi il problema e che le persone ;vogliono;che cazzo vogliono,solo perchè sentono in giro quella così quella cosà,ma cosa vuoi ancora dalla vita?tanto alla fine con il passare del tempo siamo tutti uguali e facciamo piu o meno le stesse cose.vuoi provare nuove cose che magari non hai provato prima,si dialoga con il patner e se gradito ad entrambi si fa altrimenti nisba.veniamo al discorso matrimonio e paura separazione,vedi quando uno si sposa, si crea non solo un unione ma anche una società,dove si riversano tutte le nostre risorse,sentimenti,tempo,denaro si aquista casa si fanno mutui e prestiti ecc,ci sono figli che magari studiano ecc..non e che una puo arrivare a casa e dirti;non ti amo più, e quindi? io che cazzo faccio,me ne devo andare io ?se provi ad incazzarti ti buttano fuori di casa (tua)devi pagare ancora il mutuo,gli studi dei tuoi figli,gli alimenti,e tu dove cacchio vai?e tutto questo perchè lo ha deciso lei,perchè tu non vai piu bene c e un altro,voglio vedere se un giudice decidesse che chi lascia perde tutto,quante donne si separerebbero a queste condizioni,chiara ora la differenza tra  chi non e sposato o non convive con chi invece lo e,prendi tua moglie guardala in faccia e dille,sta famiglia e anche la tua famiglia e hai delle responsabilità,metti sta cazzo di testa a posto e dimenticati quel galletto,e se proprio non ci riesci allora vattene e rinuncia a tutto a mio favore.ricordati lei non si e fatta problemi e ha pensato solo a lei non a te non te lo dimenticare mai,sia che vi lasciate che se state insieme.


Non mi importa delle ragioni,sono nauseato,ormai passa il messaggio che tutto rientra nella normalità....!Grazie!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna mia, non chiedere, NON CHIEDERE per l'amore di Gesù che sennò riattacchiamo con le paranoie sulla vita dura del diciassettenne disadattato da marciapiede a quaranta e picco anni. No eh. NO.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl:

[video=youtube;3I-drdeIgFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I-drdeIgFM[/video]


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl:
> 
> [video=youtube;3I-drdeIgFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I-drdeIgFM[/video]


Questo è il conte lothar.....:rotfl:un cialtrone da niente....!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu credi che lasciarla libera di decidere se andare o meno al motel,ti cambi qualcosa?
> 
> è su di te che devi lavorare,devi essere tu che devi tornare desiderabile per lei,non sperare che lei se lo immagini con la canottiera bianca con le costine,plaid,frittatone di cipolle e pinta di peroni gelata mentre guarda la partita.....
> 
> ...



Scusami ma io al suo posto...ecchecazzo...non muoverei un dito...
Desiderabile decche^

Io sono questo 
Non ti vado più bene?

Aria....
tanto appena sarai nei guai
ti resto sempre e solo io no?

Il mona qua.

Boni tutti a fare gli splendidi con la moglie degli altri
Ma na volta al mese però.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è il conte lothar.....:rotfl:un cialtrone da niente....!


Sbagli io non sono questo...
Ma questo...
[video=youtube;bFp8uA5904g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFp8uA5904g[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La categoria delle donne e quella degli uomini non esiste, è una semplificazione che tende a introdurre dinamiche oggettive per lo più superficiali.


Vero le donne non sono tutte uguali...
ma una peggio dell'altra...


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagli io non sono questo...
> Ma questo...
> [video=youtube;bFp8uA5904g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFp8uA5904g[/video]


Se accadesse a lothar quello che è accaduto a danny...sai i calci nel sedere...!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai ora mi incominci a rompere il cazzo e di brutto!Hai st'atteggiamento da bulletto der tufello che cela chissà quali grandi verità,ma brutto coglione hai più di 40anni e  non sai neanche come approcciare una commessa con una moglie dentro casa e due figli e stai qui a giudicare che a 17 già ne sapeva più di te...tu hai bisogno di essere decisamente ridimensionato,il fatto di fare pappa e ciccia con quel demente del conte ti cataloga per quello che sei!Insomma che cazzo ci vorresti insegnare tu che sei entrato qui dentro tremolante e piagnucolone perché non sapevi come cazzo fare ad avvicinare una commessa?cosa?piantala di fare il santone di questa minchia disagiato qui, disagiato li,l'unico disagiato sei tu!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
a dai è goliardiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa----:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farei quello che farebbe lothar,pendere in considerazione di chiudere il matrimonio!Tu che sei un ometto saresti capace di accompagnarla a scoparsi il tizio,magari ti faresti pure pagare...la prestazione!:rotfl:


Perchè no?
Se caccio mia moglie di casa...
Ci rimetto no?

Ma io al posto di Danny me ne fregherei altamente...

Poi la prima volta che mi cerca perchè ha bisogno di qualcosa le dico...

a perchè chiedi a me? Chiedi al tuo amico del cuore no?
Io ho altro da fare adesso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Secondo me tu al posto di Danny ti DISPERERESTI.


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> a dai è goliardiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa----:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E si sono d'accordo,ma non è in grado di fare neanche quella.:rotfl:Ma ti pare normale che sto coglione si mette a fare il professorone dopo essersi presentato in quel modo?ma quale cazzo di credibilità può avere?Una cassiera...ma andasse affanculo!:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi importa delle ragioni,sono nauseato,ormai passa il messaggio che tutto rientra nella normalità....!Grazie!



Ciao Oscu,

non è proprio così ... 

quello che mi lascia sempre un po' sconcertata 
è il comportamento di alcuni quando vengono scoperti ... 

come si fa, a dimenticarsi di tutto ... come se tutto quello
che si ha costruito diventa un mucchietto di sabbia ... 
e qui sta il punto!: se lo è, anche chi ha tradito ha contribuito! 
No ... gli innocenti ... a causa di tanti condizionamenti ... 
Quante lagne! ... Non hanno fatto prima e poi si lagnano pure ... 

Quando è così ... rifletterei molto bene chi si ha accanto e se lo/la si vuole. 
E se lo si vuole ... una svegliata. O capisce cosa sta combinando e 
se non lo capisce, continua in fin dei conti come fino ad ora, 
fa e non sa cosa fa ... perché quello che ha, non gli piace ...  

sienne


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè no?
> Se caccio mia moglie di casa...
> Ci rimetto no?
> 
> ...


Si all,'inizio si,poi prenderei la mia strada,la parte del coglione mi si addice poco,tu sei perfetto!:up::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si all,'inizio si,poi prenderei la mia strada,la parte del coglione mi si addice poco,tu sei perfetto!:up::mrgreen:


Appunto: lei ti caccerebbe da casa tua.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscu,
> 
> non è proprio così ...
> 
> ...


Basta leggere il conte,conta il rimetterci,e pur di non rimetterci uno dimentica!capito che generazione di merda?Io per principio sono anche disposto a rimetterci e ci ho rimesso....!


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto: lei ti caccerebbe da casa tua.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No,venderemmo la casa  e ognuno per la sua strada,siamo due persone dignitose e a differenza tua!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

giampi63 ha detto:


> ho seguito la discussione con molta attenzione,e devo dire che,a parte la crudezza e le cose dette in modo molto duro,oscuro ha ragione, alcune cose le  condivido  altre no.tua moglie si e rivelata un egoista non da poco,tu dici che ci tieni alla famiglia e saresti disposto a passare sopra anche ad un eventuale tradimento no?lei invece lei non ci tiene a questa famiglia? tu hai condiviso con lei i dolori ed i momenti brutti e ora invece le gioie lei le vuole condividere con un altro?e se queste cose le faccessi tu?se le diresti sai cara il giorno tot esco con una mia amica che mi piace molto posso?non mi venite a dire che le Donne sono sensibili e sentimentali gli uomini invece no,loro ragionano solo con il loro amico che hanno in mezzo alle gambe,che vi ricordo e lo stesso che cercate voi DONNE,ti sei scelto un UOMO e a meno che non ti alza le mani te lo tieni,non vedo cosa possa avere un altro che lui non ha,oggi il problema e che le persone ;vogliono;che cazzo vogliono,solo perchè sentono in giro quella così quella cosà,ma cosa vuoi ancora dalla vita?tanto alla fine con il passare del tempo siamo tutti uguali e facciamo piu o meno le stesse cose.vuoi provare nuove cose che magari non hai provato prima,si dialoga con il patner e se gradito ad entrambi si fa altrimenti nisba.veniamo al discorso matrimonio e paura separazione,vedi quando uno si sposa, si crea non solo un unione ma anche una società,dove si riversano tutte le nostre risorse,sentimenti,tempo,denaro si aquista casa si fanno mutui e prestiti ecc,ci sono figli che magari studiano ecc..non e che una puo arrivare a casa e dirti;non ti amo più, e quindi? io che cazzo faccio,me ne devo andare io ?se provi ad incazzarti ti buttano fuori di casa (tua)devi pagare ancora il mutuo,gli studi dei tuoi figli,gli alimenti,e tu dove cacchio vai?e tutto questo perchè lo ha deciso lei,perchè tu non vai piu bene c e un altro,voglio vedere se un giudice decidesse che chi lascia perde tutto,quante donne si separerebbero a queste condizioni,chiara ora la differenza tra  chi non e sposato o non convive con chi invece lo e,prendi tua moglie guardala in faccia e dille,sta famiglia e anche la tua famiglia e hai delle responsabilità,metti sta cazzo di testa a posto e dimenticati quel galletto,e se proprio non ci riesci allora vattene e rinuncia a tutto a mio favore.ricordati lei non si e fatta problemi e ha pensato solo a lei non a te non te lo dimenticare mai,sia che vi lasciate che se state insieme.


Ok.
Ma ascolta una cosa.
Lei dice io al 15 ho bisogno di uscire con quest'uomo.
Io ti dico, ( e non è passare sopra), guarda che se fai questo, io proprio non lo so come andremo a finire, lo sai cara che potremmo anche rovinare tutto e lasciarci?
Tuttavia tu mi chiedi di andare oltre a questo, ok, ma sappi che dal sedici io non ho idea di quali scenari dipingerò.
Te la senti?

Io mia cara non sono disposto a scendere così in basso da sentirmi geloso per un tuo amico.
Perchè sono tuo marito.

Danny guarda il mio film preferito: Film Bianco di Kieslovsky


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Basta leggere il conte,conta il rimetterci,e pur di non rimetterci uno dimentica!capito che generazione di merda?Io per principio sono anche disposto a rimetterci e ci ho rimesso....!


Il Conte NON dimentica.
Ma mette via.

E alla prima occasione te la restituisce con tutti gli interessi.

Dammi una sola ragione perchè io debba rimetterci.

Ho i miei valori: sempre e comunque incula chiunque.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,venderemmo la casa  e ognuno per la sua strada,siamo due persone dignitose e a differenza tua!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Con il mercato che c'è adesso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Ah*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma ascolta una cosa.
> Lei dice io al 15 ho bisogno di uscire con quest'uomo.
> Io ti dico, ( e non è passare sopra), guarda che se fai questo, io proprio non lo so come andremo a finire, lo sai cara che potremmo anche rovinare tutto e lasciarci?
> ...


Ah ecco ok,peccato che giamp è in linea con quello che scrivo io,insomma tu proprio non riesci a star lontano dalle figure di merda un po' come jb vero?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Sai*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Con il mercato che c'è adesso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi chiedo se sei veramente così,o se scherzi,penoso!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco ok,peccato che giamp è in linea con quello che scrivo io,insomma tu proprio non riesci a star lontano dalle figure di merda un po' come jb vero?:rotfl:


Cos'è la normalità?
Che me frega a me delle figure di merda?
Piuttosto dei tuoi insulti, meglio quelle no?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se sei veramente così,o se scherzi,penoso!


NO.
Io sono un uomo PRATICO.
Tu solo un chiaccherone.
E parli e parli e parli di cose astratte.


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Con il mercato che c'è adesso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Meglio a casa dei miei ma con la mia dignità,ma tu che cazzo ne puoi sapere?


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Io sono un uomo PRATICO.
> Tu solo un chiaccherone.
> E parli e parli e parli di cose astratte.


No sei solo una persona senza alcuna dignità!Un povero inetto!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meglio a casa dei miei ma con la mia dignità,ma tu che cazzo ne puoi sapere?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
I miei MAI mi riprenderebbero a casa loro.
Perchè mi direbbero ehi ciccio sei un adulto e non un bamboccio.
Dovevi pensarci prima.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Io sono un uomo PRATICO.
> Tu solo un chiaccherone.
> E parli e parli e parli di cose astratte.


Potremmo fare un sondaggio qui dentro per vedere fra me e te chi è il chiaccherone e buono a nulla che dici come credi finirebbe?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No sei solo una persona senza alcuna dignità!Un povero inetto!


Si sono senza dignità e allora?
Problemi?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potremmo fare un sondaggio qui dentro per vedere fra me e te chi è il chiaccherone e buono a nulla che dici come credi finirebbe?:rotfl:


Che tu vinci il premio chiaccherone no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si sono senza dignità e allora?
> Problemi?


Fai pena, ti dovresti vergognare come i tuoi genitori che non ti hanno insegnato cosa sia la dignità della persona!Sei un povero giullare!


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*io*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Che tu vinci il premio chiaccherone no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io dico che faresti la solita figura penosa,cosa che sei abituato a fare,se vuoi apri il sondaggio e ci divertiamo....!Evitati sta figura di merda,almeno questa!Vai a fare lo sborone con le bimbe sulla piazza del paese....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fai pena, ti dovresti vergognare come i tuoi genitori che non ti hanno insegnato cosa sia la dignità della persona!Sei un povero giullare!


I miei genitori mi hanno insegnato
che la dignità è sapersela cavare da soli
senza gli aiuti di stato....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dico che faresti la solita figura penosa,cosa che sei abituato a fare,se vuoi apri il sondaggio e ci divertiamo....!Evitati sta figura di merda,almeno questa!Vai a fare lo sborone con le bimbe sulla piazza del paese....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Aprilo tu no?
Sei tu quello che apre 3d speciali no?


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I miei genitori mi hanno insegnato
> che la dignità è sapersela cavare da soli
> senza gli aiuti di stato....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


i tuoi genitori hanno parecchio di cui vergognarsi....!


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi immedesimo...la mia nuova troietta,fregandosene del marito zerbino,gia'si e'fatta infilare la lingua in bocca,ovvio mentre me la sono palpate ben benino...poi mi ha mandato una foto nuda.Altro che cena..come la vedo la faccio inginocchiare cosi'le passa la sete no??poi il marito a casa la bacia perche' la ama no??ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh Danny la ama vero????e'un eroe........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


questo sì che è squallore.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai ora mi incominci a rompere il cazzo e di brutto!Hai st'atteggiamento da bulletto der tufello che cela chissà quali grandi verità,ma brutto coglione hai più di 40anni e  non sai neanche come approcciare una commessa con una moglie dentro casa e due figli e stai qui a giudicare che a 17 già ne sapeva più di te...tu hai bisogno di essere decisamente ridimensionato,il fatto di fare pappa e ciccia con quel demente del conte ti cataloga per quello che sei!Insomma che cazzo ci vorresti insegnare tu che sei entrato qui dentro tremolante e piagnucolone perché non sapevi come cazzo fare ad avvicinare una commessa?cosa?piantala di fare il santone di questa minchia disagiato qui, disagiato li,l'unico disagiato sei tu!


Meno, meno.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meno, meno.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
[video=youtube;OZlxJNjbNvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZlxJNjbNvY[/video]


----------



## giampi63 (8 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma ascolta una cosa.
> Lei dice io al 15 ho bisogno di uscire con quest'uomo.
> Io ti dico, ( e non è passare sopra), guarda che se fai questo, io proprio non lo so come andremo a finire, lo sai cara che potremmo anche rovinare tutto e lasciarci?
> ...



io ho bisogno di uscire con quest'uomo...??ma bisogno di che?il marito sono io!!!
lo sai cara!!ma come questa vuole uscire con un altro uomo e vuole il consenso del marito del quale non e d accordo
e lui glielo deve dire con gentilezza che altrimenti...??ma di cosa stiamo parlando,io non sono per il divorzio sia chiaro
ma sapiate che chi decide di perdonare vivrà per sempre con qualcosa che gli brucerà sempre dentro,oggi ci si separa troppo facilmente e questo non va bene,hai preso un impegno lo rispetti,se tutti ci facciamo i cavoli nostri che ci sposiamo a fare?


----------



## sienne (8 Novembre 2013)

giampi63 ha detto:


> io ho bisogno di uscire con quest'uomo...??ma bisogno di che?il marito sono io!!!
> lo sai cara!!ma come questa vuole uscire con un altro uomo e vuole il consenso del marito del quale non e d accordo
> e lui glielo deve dire con gentilezza che altrimenti...??ma di cosa stiamo parlando,io non sono per il divorzio sia chiaro
> ma sapiate che chi decide di perdonare vivrà per sempre con qualcosa che gli brucerà sempre dentro,oggi ci si separa troppo facilmente e questo non va bene,hai preso un impegno lo rispetti,se tutti ci facciamo i cavoli nostri che ci sposiamo a fare?




Ciao

secondo me, non hai capito il Conte ... 
ha detto un'altra cosa ... 

se vai, ti assumi le conseguenze di quello che sarà dopo ... 
perché dopo, non sarà più come prima ... 

sienne


----------



## giampi63 (8 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, non hai capito il Conte ...
> ha detto un'altra cosa ...
> ...


non mi sono fatto capire io,se lui fosse un cuckold il problema non si porrebbe

neanche,ma lui dice di non essere d accordo quindi esci e poi quando torni vieni a prenderti la tua roba.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2013)

giampi63 ha detto:


> non mi sono fatto capire io,se lui fosse un *cuckold *il problema non si porrebbe
> 
> neanche,ma lui dice di non essere d accordo quindi esci e poi quando torni vieni a prenderti la tua roba.


Ma "guardone" pare brutto?


----------



## giampi63 (8 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma "guardone" pare brutto?


no se a lui piace:rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (8 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> la vita coniugale con prole è tutto meno che afrodisiaca, e rischi di dimenticarti dell'*altro coniuge*. Salvo ricordartene a un certo punto, che a volte è troppo tardi.


Che lapsus interessante...


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Elemosinare i sentimenti di una donna,che disgusto vero!


Non ho mai conosciuto una donna che facesse l'elemosina agli uomini.
Molto più spesso invece uomini che compravano i sentimenti convinti di aver fatto anche un affare.
Evidentemente vi sono parecchie persone che considerano il rapporto tra due persone in una coppia come una questione commerciale, do tu des.
E' probabile che in molti casi lo sia. Come è assolutamente certo che in moltissimi altri casi non lo sia.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma ascolta una cosa.
> Lei dice io al 15 ho bisogno di uscire con quest'uomo.
> Io ti dico, ( e non è passare sopra), guarda che se fai questo, io proprio non lo so come andremo a finire, lo sai cara che potremmo anche rovinare tutto e lasciarci?
> ...



Grande sintesi.


----------



## andrea53 (8 Novembre 2013)

*In effetti...*



danny ha detto:


> Non ho mai conosciuto una donna che facesse l'elemosina agli uomini.
> Molto più spesso invece uomini che compravano i sentimenti convinti di aver fatto anche un affare.
> Evidentemente vi sono parecchie persone che considerano il rapporto tra due persone in una coppia come una questione commerciale, do tu des.
> E' probabile che in molti casi lo sia. Come è assolutamente certo che in moltissimi altri casi non lo sia.


Mi sembra che la discussione sia un po' degenerata. Quello che ho capito io (ma forse sono tardo) è che Danny desidera far ragionare sua moglie per farla naturalmente desistere dal mettere in pratica un gesto che adesso pare per davvero insensato, e che si riserva di agire di conseguenza nel caso in cui lei voglia uscire con questo messaggero indefesso nonostante tutto. E' un rischio, ma non mi sembra la sua una forma di debolezza o accondiscendenza. In ogni caso fa bene (se lo fa) a preannunciarle con durezza che le conseguenze sarebbero particolarmente gravi. In questo, credo, debba essere assolutamente fermo e severo.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che la discussione sia un po' degenerata. Quello che ho capito io (ma forse sono tardo) è che Danny desidera far ragionare sua moglie per farla naturalmente desistere dal mettere in pratica un gesto che adesso pare per davvero insensato, e che si riserva di agire di conseguenza nel caso in cui lei voglia uscire con questo messaggero indefesso nonostante tutto. E' un rischio, ma non mi sembra la sua una forma di debolezza o accondiscendenza. In ogni caso fa bene (se lo fa) a preannunciarle con durezza che le conseguenze sarebbero particolarmente gravi. In questo, credo, debba essere assolutamente fermo e severo.



E mano male che c'è ancora qualcuno che capisce! 
Grazie a te e a tutti gli altri che hanno intuito il significato di quanto ho scritto...


----------



## andrea53 (9 Novembre 2013)

*forse*



danny ha detto:


> E mano male che c'è ancora qualcuno che capisce!
> Grazie a te e a tutti gli altri che hanno intuito il significato di quanto ho scritto...


è perché abbiamo lo stesso segno?


----------



## marietto (9 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che la discussione sia un po' degenerata. Quello che ho capito io (ma forse sono tardo) è che Danny desidera far ragionare sua moglie per farla naturalmente desistere dal mettere in pratica un gesto che adesso pare per davvero insensato, e che *si riserva di agire di conseguenza nel caso in cui lei voglia uscire con questo messaggero indefesso nonostante tutto. *E' un rischio, ma non mi sembra la sua una forma di debolezza o accondiscendenza. In ogni caso *fa bene (se lo fa) a preannunciarle con durezza che le conseguenze sarebbero particolarmente gravi.* In questo, credo, debba essere assolutamente fermo e severo.


Se è così (vedi neretto) la tattica è pericolosa, ma ha un senso.
Deve essermi sfuggito il post dove diceva che c'era anche questa parte (con 120 pagine di roba, è probabile).
Io avevo capito che oltre a darle la libertà di decidere se andare o no, le aveva anche praticamente garantito che lui l'avrebbe comunque riaccolta senza condizioni o conseguenze. E, messa in questo modo, mi sembrava sostanzialmente un harakiri.

Se la tua interpretazione è quella giusta sono contento di essermi sbagliato.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Grande sintesi.


Stasera ho sentito Biondina.

Lei dice che la situazione è intrigante.
Ti suggerisce di cercare di capire dove vanno al ristorante e di farti trovare là con una sventola da urlo, senza dire niente a tua moglie. Se capita qualcosa di mettersi tu un fondotinta di faccia da tolla stile contiano, che non lo batte nessuno e di dirle stupito: Cara anche tu qui stasera, ma non mi presenti al tuo amico, io sono qui con una collega.

E se lo dice lei....compagnia di mille mattane...c'è da credersi.

Perchè lei ha avuto un'esperienza con l'amore incredibile.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Se è così (vedi neretto) la tattica è pericolosa, ma ha un senso.
> Deve essermi sfuggito il post dove diceva che c'era anche questa parte (con 120 pagine di roba, è probabile).
> Io avevo capito che oltre a darle la libertà di decidere se andare o no, le aveva anche praticamente garantito che lui l'avrebbe comunque riaccolta senza condizioni o conseguenze. E, messa in questo modo, mi sembrava sostanzialmente un harakiri.
> 
> Se la tua interpretazione è quella giusta sono contento di essermi sbagliato.


Marietto nessuno conosce le conseguenze.
Ma tutti bravi teorici.
Per esempio facile dire facciamo gli scambisti.
Bon esiste un tot di coppie che dopo il fatidico scambio...
Non riescono più a guardarsi in faccia dalla vergogna.

Modernismo non è sinonimo di bestialità.

E' diversa quella che ti dice...
Caro mi sono presa una scuffia per un collega, sta roba non va bene, me ne rendo conto, tu dammi una mano.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo sì che è squallore.


Eppure nessuno come l'incommensurabile 
dipinge le cose del sesso e dell'amore
con crudo realismo.

Se rileggi con calma....

Scopri che ha ragione.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho mai conosciuto una donna che facesse l'elemosina agli uomini.
> Molto più spesso invece uomini che compravano i sentimenti convinti di aver fatto anche un affare.
> Evidentemente vi sono parecchie persone che considerano il rapporto tra due persone in una coppia come una questione commerciale, do tu des.
> E' probabile che in molti casi lo sia. Come è assolutamente certo che in moltissimi altri casi non lo sia.


Beh in coppia con me
Do ut des è basilare.

Mi stanco molto presto di dare a fondo perduto.
Mi sento stupido.

A me sembra invece che in molte coppie ci sia l'Hubris.
La superbia di pretendere.

AL che uno si gira e dice:
Lei dice...oh senti te l'ho data che cazzo vuoi ancora da me?
Lui risponde...oh senti ti ho dato un figlio...che cazzo vuoi ancora da me?
Sangue?


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh in coppia con me
> Do ut des è basilare.
> 
> Mi stanco molto presto di dare a fondo perduto.
> ...


no, casa, tutti i conti, la villa in Sardegna,quella a formentera, il tuo yatch da minimo 120 m., tutti i tuoi averi, la tua società...poi se nn mi basta mi vendo i tuoi organi, e caro poi forse sarò soddisfatta....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> no, casa, tutti i conti, la villa in Sardegna,quella a formentera, il tuo yatch da minimo 120 m., tutti i tuoi averi, la tua società...poi se nn mi basta mi vendo i tuoi organi, e caro poi forse sarò soddisfatta....


Visto?
Non mi hai chiesto di rinunciare....
Alle mie amiche no?

Ma hai anche spiegato come mai ho tante amiche.:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Grande sintesi.


Grande sintesi perché è l'unico cretino ad appoggiare la tua nullità caratteriale!


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Stasera ho sentito Biondina.
> 
> Lei dice che la situazione è intrigante.
> Ti suggerisce di cercare di capire dove vanno al ristorante e di farti trovare là con una sventola da urlo, senza dire niente a tua moglie. Se capita qualcosa di mettersi tu un fondotinta di faccia da tolla stile contiano, che non lo batte nessuno e di dirle stupito: Cara anche tu qui stasera, ma non mi presenti al tuo amico, io sono qui con una collega.
> ...


Alle 2 di notte sei qui a scrivere stronzate.ma quando cazzo lavori?Quando?


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2013)

*Sia*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meno, meno.


Sia chiaro che a differenza di quel cialtrone di vicenza tu mi sei sempre simpatico eh....!


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2013)

ma soprattutto chi è biondina:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma soprattutto chi è biondina:singleeye:


Ma soprattutto hai visto cosa ha combinato luciano?


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto hai visto cosa ha combinato luciano?


forse dici giuliano...con tutti quei profili falsi per avere più punti alle sfilate a più di sessantanni e passa ; in fondo un po' come qua dentro:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che lapsus interessante...



Dici? non bastava il primo post?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che la discussione sia un po' degenerata. Quello che ho capito io (ma forse sono tardo) è che Danny desidera far ragionare sua moglie per farla naturalmente desistere dal mettere in pratica un gesto che adesso pare per davvero insensato, e che si riserva di agire di conseguenza nel caso in cui lei voglia uscire con questo messaggero indefesso nonostante tutto. E' un rischio, ma non mi sembra la sua una forma di debolezza o accondiscendenza. In ogni caso fa bene (se lo fa) a preannunciarle con durezza che le conseguenze sarebbero particolarmente gravi. In questo, credo, debba essere assolutamente fermo e severo.



Quindi nel caso in cui un marito si accorge di una tresca della moglie "dove forse ancora non hanno copulato" questo dice alla moglie, prima copula quanto vuoi e dopo fammi sapere se ti basto io oppure copula meglio lui e ci lasciamo. eh? 
Oppure se hanno copulato gli si dice: cara moglie copula ancora fino a quando non hai capito se mi ami oppure no.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stasera ho sentito Biondina.
> 
> Lei dice che la situazione è intrigante.
> Ti suggerisce di cercare di capire dove vanno al ristorante e di farti trovare là con una sventola da urlo, senza dire niente a tua moglie. Se capita qualcosa di mettersi tu un fondotinta di faccia da tolla stile contiano, che non lo batte nessuno e di dirle stupito: Cara anche tu qui stasera, ma non mi presenti al tuo amico, io sono qui con una collega.
> ...


Conte spero che sia l'insolito caldo,a farti sragionare,oppure hai beccato la sindrome di Danny.
Perche' il cuckold zerbino,e'indifendibile,


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte spero che sia l'insolito caldo,a farti sragionare,oppure hai beccato la sindrome di Danny.
> Perche' il cuckold zerbino,e'indifendibile,


ma non sei certamente tu a poter giudicare il comportamento di un marito, l'ho già detto?
lo ripeto


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E mano male che c'è ancora qualcuno che capisce!
> Grazie a te e a tutti gli altri che hanno intuito il significato di quanto ho scritto...


Scusa ma io le fermezza che il buon Andrea ti concede nei tuoi scritti non l'ho letta ... O sono tarda io o tu non ti sai spiegare :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto hai visto cosa ha combinato luciano?


Luciano?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Se è così (vedi neretto) la tattica è pericolosa, ma ha un senso.
> Deve essermi sfuggito il post dove diceva che c'era anche questa parte (con 120 pagine di roba, è probabile).
> Io avevo capito che oltre a darle la libertà di decidere se andare o no, le aveva anche praticamente garantito che lui l'avrebbe comunque riaccolta senza condizioni o conseguenze. E, messa in questo modo, mi sembrava sostanzialmente un harakiri.
> 
> Se la tua interpretazione è quella giusta sono contento di essermi sbagliato.


forse non sono tarda :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma "guardone" pare brutto?


Vuoi mettere cuckold è più raffinato :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse dici giuliano...con tutti quei profili falsi per avere più punti alle sfilate a più di sessantanni e passa ; in fondo un po' come qua dentro:mrgreen:


E Giuliano ?  Ma che ho sbagliato forum ??? :singleeye:


----------



## free (9 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Traduco: nel tradimento c'è chi urla, comanda e pretende tutto o niente (leone)
> Chi se ne sta fermo e rigido nelle sue posizioni senza muoversi di un millimetro (io ho ragione e l'altro ha torto) aspettando che sia l'altro a fare tutto - il ragno
> Chi ti lascia fare concedendoti la libertà di sbagliare. Fino a un certo punto, però. Se non si capiscono i limiti, prende e se ne va, facendoti più male degli altri. Questo è lo scorpione.



ma se tu parli già di tradimento e di libertà di sbagliare, vuol dire che i limiti sono posti già "dopo" il tradimento, o ho capito male?
invece, da quanto scrivi qua e là, sembra che il limite sia se lei in giorno X deciderà o meno di uscire col tipo...

insomma: intendi che la libertà di sbagliare gliel'hai già data in relazione ai messaggi, e le hai ben scandito che questo è il limite che non va oltrepassato, cioè l'incontro del giorno X valicherebbe questo limite?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma se tu parli già di tradimento e di libertà di sbagliare, vuol dire che i limiti sono posti già "dopo" il tradimento, o ho capito male?
> invece, da quanto scrivi qua e là, sembra che il limite sia se lei in giorno X deciderà o meno di uscire col tipo...
> 
> insomma: intendi che la libertà di sbagliare gliel'hai già data in relazione ai messaggi, e le hai ben scandito che questo è il limite che non va oltrepassato, cioè l'incontro del giorno X valicherebbe questo limite?



Ha scordato un passaggio semplice, che se lo scorpione se ne va è doppiamente cornuto e mazziato, perchè lo scorpione è stato a tessere come il ragno, il ragno è stato a guardare come il toro che ha le corna. :sonar: tutto questo per amore. :sonar::sonar: e non dimentichiamoci il leone che rimane come un coglione.


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Luciano?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> E Giuliano ?  Ma che ho sbagliato forum ??? :singleeye:


quoto....  
 forse intendono.... [video=youtube;uunceS8sCbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uunceS8sCbo[/video]



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ha scordato un passaggio semplice, che se lo *scorpione* se ne va è doppiamente cornuto e mazziato, perchè lo scorpione è stato a tessere come* il ragno*, il ragno è stato a guardare come il *toro* che ha le corna. :sonar: tutto questo per amore. :sonar::sonar: e non dimentichiamoci il* leone* che rimane come un *coglione.*


ma che c'è anche l'arca di noè??? 

ah ops, coglione non è un animale, senza offesa..... per gli animali!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma soprattutto chi è biondina:singleeye:


Una che aveva il moroso dai tempi del liceo.
Innamoratissimi.
Dovevano sposarsi nel 2005 dopo la laurea di lui.
Ma lui poco prima della laurea è stato colpito da ictus cerebrale.
Vegeta dal 2005.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte spero che sia l'insolito caldo,a farti sragionare,oppure hai beccato la sindrome di Danny.
> Perche' il cuckold zerbino,e'indifendibile,


Ma quale cuckold...
Io ho detto che anche lui si faccia beccare di sorpresa con una sventola no?
Mica gli ho detto di stare con le mani in mano no?

Vuoi giocare?
Giochiamo no?


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ha scordato un passaggio semplice, che se lo scorpione se ne va è doppiamente cornuto e mazziato, perchè lo scorpione è stato a tessere come il ragno, il ragno è stato a guardare come il toro che ha le corna. :sonar: tutto questo per amore. :sonar::sonar: e non dimentichiamoci il leone che rimane come un coglione.



Due signore si trovano al cimitero quando ad un certo punto vengono colte entrambe da un forte attacco di diarrea. Allora si piazzano dietro un cipresso e cominciano a farla. Ad un certo punto una fa all’altra:
Peppina e ora come ci puliamo?
E l’altra: -Io mi pulisco con le mutande e poi le butto!
- No che schifo, io prendo un mazzetto di fiori da una tomba e mi pulisco con quello!


Il giorno dopo si incontrano i rispettivi mariti. Uno fa all\’altro:
Antonio comunque mia moglie non ci viene pi? in giro con la tua!
E perch??
Perch? ieri ? tornata a casa senza mutande!!
E ti lamenti? La mia ? tornata a casa con un bigliettino tra le chiappe con scritto -GLI AMICI DEL BAR NON TI DIMENTICHERANNO MAI!-


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Due signore si trovano al cimitero quando ad un certo punto vengono colte entrambe da un forte attacco di diarrea. Allora si piazzano dietro un cipresso e cominciano a farla. Ad un certo punto una fa all’altra:
> Peppina e ora come ci puliamo?
> E l’altra: -Io mi pulisco con le mutande e poi le butto!
> - No che schifo, io prendo un mazzetto di fiori da una tomba e mi pulisco con quello!
> ...


Ehi mela....
Due cuori e una capanna...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alle 2 di notte sei qui a scrivere stronzate.ma quando cazzo lavori?Quando?


Ascolta e medita...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl:

[video=youtube;ksbanIZJjJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksbanIZJjJo[/video]


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte spero che sia l'insolito caldo,a farti sragionare,oppure hai beccato la sindrome di Danny.
> Perche' il cuckold zerbino,e'indifendibile,


M
Ma quale caldo,questo ha sempre sragionato...!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> M
> Ma quale caldo,questo ha sempre sragionato...!


Beh ma come potrebbe ragionare a mente fredda?
Nelle sue condizioni?

Pensa a che fini ragionamenti potresti fare se ti senti dire.

Basta Oscuro
Io sono stanca di tenermi un bamboccione di 40 anni che si lamenta sempre.
Domani io me ne vado via di casa e ti lascio.

Sentiamo che ragionamenti faresti....
Ah lo dicevo io, che l'Italia è un paese di merda?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

Danny è solo un marito che cerca di salvare la rosa ferendosi con le spine.

Ovvio che quando uno è innamorato perso di una

Lei

Ne approfitta...

Una file dritto se ha un uomo di cui sa che ci mette un nanosecondo a fanculizzarla....

Allora si che fila dritto...

Provato nel campo no?

Pensa Danny...
Lei ti dice esco con un altro.
Tu taci e le arriva la raccomandata di un avvocato.

Vedi come si spaventa!
Provare per credere....

Invece no, loro si dicono, ma si dei lo tengo buono con il sesso, con le paroline....ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Fantastica (9 Novembre 2013)

Per un vago sospetto, e infondato, il mio uomo mi piantò in asso il giorno dle mio compleanno DOPO avermi fatto il regalo (un signore, eh!), infilando la porta e sparendo senza nessuna spiegazione. Dopo una settimana mi arrivò un pacco con dentro tutta la roba che avevo a casa sua. Questo è un uomo (innamorato e un tantino troppo orgoglioso, ma io li apprezzo solo così).


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ma come potrebbe ragionare a mente fredda?
> Nelle sue condizioni?
> 
> Pensa a che fini ragionamenti potresti fare se ti senti dire.
> ...


Ragionare con te,spesso è come provare a ragionare con un bimbo di 4 anni!Ok facciamo il caso mio.Intanto rispedirei il bamboccione alla mittente per ovvi motivi....,domani vai via di casa e mi lasci?perfetto quella è la porta,che cazzo dovrei fare?fare il coglione come te?farmi calpestare?ha deciso di andare via?che ci devo fare?DOVREI ELEMOSINARE I SUOI SENTIMENTI?O dovrei trattenerla perchè mi conviene così?CAZZO non mi ama più basta!Inutile paignucolare,dargli il permesso di prendere grappoli di cazzi è INUTILE!Mi tengo la mia dignità di persona e vado avanti!Magari torna sui suoi passi perché sarò sparito,come succede spesso!E poi si vede!Il mondo è pieno di possibilità e di donne e poi sai che c'è caro coglione di un conte?IO HO IMPARATO A VOLERMI BENE,mi voglio bene,e non sto qui a spiegarti i motivi,vediamo se riesci a scrivere qualcosa di sensato che non sia una battuta razzista,o le solite stronzate su mario merola!Insomma se anche lothar ti fa presente che stai scrivendo cazzate enormi ci sarà un motivo o no?E cazzo dai hai 46 anni...!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Due signore si trovano al cimitero quando ad un certo punto vengono colte entrambe da un forte attacco di diarrea. Allora si piazzano dietro un cipresso e cominciano a farla. Ad un certo punto una fa all’altra:
> Peppina e ora come ci puliamo?
> E l’altra: -Io mi pulisco con le mutande e poi le butto!
> - No che schifo, io prendo un mazzetto di fiori da una tomba e mi pulisco con quello!
> ...



auahauahaahhahahahahaha


----------



## andrea53 (9 Novembre 2013)

*Grazie*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma io le fermezza che il buon Andrea ti concede nei tuoi scritti non l'ho letta ... O sono tarda io o tu non ti sai spiegare :smile:



Per il "buon", anche se non lo sono mica tanto... 
Non saprei dirti, è un'interpretazione. 
Posso dirti che al suo posto non vieterei alla mia compagna di uscire, ma le farei presente che - nel caso - le conseguenze diverrebbero pesanti e con ogni probabilità senza una via di ritorno. 
Questo perché se lei intendesse stabilire una relazione extra coniugale, potrebbe farlo comunque a mia insaputa e senza le tante chiacchiere venute fuori in questa circostanza.
A me capitò una volta che una donna con cui avevo una relazione mi dicesse che sarebbe uscita con un altro, una stupida commedia per ingelosirmi. 
Quando fu sulla porta di casa mi disse: se vuoi posso rinunciare. Ma a quel punto, per me, era come se ci fosse già andata, per cui le feci presente che ogni sua scelta successiva mi sarebbe stata indifferente. 
Non ho idea di come si possa chiudere un partner, uomo o donna che sia, in una gabbia. E non penso che sia possibile. D'altra parte, se lei mette in atto una scelta di questo genere, il viaggio diventa a senso unico: dopo la porta resta chiusa, con la serratura immediatamente sostituita.


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma "guardone" pare brutto?


non è esattamente la stessa cosa.   il guardone guarda gli altri.....il cuckold guarda la moglie/fidanzata......


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Per il "buon", anche se non lo sono mica tanto...
> Non saprei dirti, è un'interpretazione.
> Posso dirti che al suo posto non vieterei alla mia compagna di uscire, ma le farei presente che - nel caso - le conseguenze diverrebbero pesanti e con ogni probabilità senza una via di ritorno.
> Questo perché se lei intendesse stabilire una relazione extra coniugale, potrebbe farlo comunque a mia insaputa e senza le tante chiacchiere venute fuori in questa circostanza.
> ...


Si credo si tratti di differenti interpretazione a me Danny non è sembrato così deciso come lo è il tuo post


----------



## marietto (9 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si credo si tratti di differenti interpretazione a me Danny non è sembrato così deciso come lo è il tuo post


Ah beh, allora non mi ero perso nessun passaggio...

@Andrea53:
Se non ho capito male io il punto su cui si discute da pagine non gira tanto intorno al fatto che Danny proibisca (in che modo potrebbe, poi?) alla moglie di uscire con il tizio, ma al fatto che non ha fatto presente nulla di eventuali conseguenze che lui potrebbe trarne, per cui, da quello che ho capito io, la moglie è convinta di avere un biglietto gratis per il luna-park... Senza responsabilità né conseguenze. 

Qualcuno mi corregga se mi sono perso qualcosa...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Ah beh, allora non mi ero perso nessun passaggio...
> 
> @Andrea53:
> Se non ho capito male io il punto su cui si discute da pagine non gira tanto intorno al fatto che Danny proibisca (in che modo potrebbe, poi?) alla moglie di uscire con il tizio, ma al fatto che non ha fatto presente nulla di eventuali conseguenze che lui potrebbe trarne, per cui, da quello che ho capito io, la moglie è convinta di avere un biglietto gratis per il luna-park... Senza responsabilità né conseguenze.
> ...


Anche a me è sembrato più che altro che Danny volesse stare alla finestra e guardare come si svolgeva la situazione e solo poi avrebbe deciso quale atteggiamento assumere


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si credo si tratti di differenti interpretazione a me Danny non è sembrato così deciso come lo è il tuo post


é incredibile come tutti appaiano così decisi con 
la vita degli altri però ...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Ah beh, allora non mi ero perso nessun passaggio...
> 
> @Andrea53:
> Se non ho capito male io il punto su cui si discute da pagine non gira tanto intorno al fatto che Danny proibisca (in che modo potrebbe, poi?) alla moglie di uscire con il tizio, ma al fatto che non ha fatto presente nulla di eventuali conseguenze che lui potrebbe trarne, per cui, da quello che ho capito io, la moglie è convinta di avere un biglietto gratis per il luna-park... Senza responsabilità né conseguenze.
> ...


secondo me invece Danny non fa presente perché vuole che la moglie 
ci arrivi da sola ...
se ci arriva vuol dire che lui ,Danny, si riterrà l'uomo più fortunato del mondo 
fortunato perché in tanti anni di convivenza la loro costruzione come famiglia può 
ritenersi solida...
In caso contrario dovrebbe rivalutare tutto il seminato ...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragionare con te,spesso è come provare a ragionare con un bimbo di 4 anni!Ok facciamo il caso mio.Intanto rispedirei il bamboccione alla mittente per ovvi motivi....,domani vai via di casa e mi lasci?perfetto quella è la porta,che cazzo dovrei fare?fare il coglione come te?farmi calpestare?ha deciso di andare via?che ci devo fare?DOVREI ELEMOSINARE I SUOI SENTIMENTI?O dovrei trattenerla perchè mi conviene così?CAZZO non mi ama più basta!Inutile paignucolare,dargli il permesso di prendere grappoli di cazzi è INUTILE!Mi tengo la mia dignità di persona e vado avanti!Magari torna sui suoi passi perché sarò sparito,come succede spesso!E poi si vede!Il mondo è pieno di possibilità e di donne e poi sai che c'è caro coglione di un conte?IO HO IMPARATO A VOLERMI BENE,mi voglio bene,e non sto qui a spiegarti i motivi,vediamo se riesci a scrivere qualcosa di sensato che non sia una battuta razzista,o le solite stronzate su mario merola!Insomma se anche lothar ti fa presente che stai scrivendo cazzate enormi ci sarà un motivo o no?E cazzo dai hai 46 anni...!


Rana rupta et bos.
Un uomo intelligente si direbbe
Che cosa ho fatto di male io per fare in modo che lei smettesse di amarmi?
Ovvio un balon gonfià si ama
e da noi si dice
lodate sesto che te ghe un bel manego....

Magari poi vai a piangere da mammà
e lei ti dice
visto?
Sei stato troppo pieno di te stesso e non vedevi come stava lei
ed ecco lei ti ha lasciato...
Figlio mio che cojon che te si!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> secondo me invece Danny non fa presente perché vuole che la moglie
> ci arrivi da sola ...
> se ci arriva vuol dire che lui ,Danny, si riterrà l'uomo più fortunato del mondo
> fortunato perché in tanti anni di convivenza la loro costruzione come famiglia può
> ...


Amore mio ti racconto una storia. Maritosa.
Mi annoiavo con la moglie mogliosa.

Ed ecco che sbirciando qui e lì
arrivai nel mondo delle lucine colorate.

E fui preso dalla necessità impellente di andare con una escort di lusso.

Comunicai a mia moglie il mio capriccio che mi sarebbe costato 750 euro per una notte.

Lei disse...ah va ben...

Alcuni giorni dopo eravamo io e lei a passeggiare in corso palladio a Vicenza
e lei mi mostrò in una vetrina un vestito che lei aveva assolutamente necessità di indossare...

Costava 1500 euro.

IO mi spaventai da morire...
Le dissi tutto preoccupato...ma come facciamo?
Tu sputtaneresti uno stipendio per un vil vestito?

Lei continuò dicendo e narrando quante cose le facevano gola
ma che non si poteva permettere....

Poi mi disse...
Tu vai dalla escort
e io mi compero il vestito ci stai?

Così siamo felici entrambi.

E io mi ridussi a più miti consigli.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amore mio ti racconto una storia. Maritosa.
> Mi annoiavo con la moglie mogliosa.
> 
> Ed ecco che sbirciando qui e lì
> ...


ma quale amore mio !!!
Ma poi a me ?!?
Non mi conquistano queste baggianate !


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma quale amore mio !!!
> Ma poi a me ?!?
> Non mi conquistano queste baggianate !


Ah si vero oramai abbiamo più di 40 anni....
anche se tu ne dimostri sempre 25...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (9 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Due signore si trovano al cimitero quando ad un certo punto vengono colte entrambe da un forte attacco di diarrea. Allora si piazzano dietro un cipresso e cominciano a farla. Ad un certo punto una fa all’altra:
> Peppina e ora come ci puliamo?
> E l’altra: -Io mi pulisco con le mutande e poi le butto!
> - No che schifo, io prendo un mazzetto di fiori da una tomba e mi pulisco con quello!
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Verde sberleffo per la parentesi surreale! 

Anche se, obiettivamente, di surreale qui c'è già molto... ma almeno la barza fa ridere, ecco :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2013)

*Io*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Rana rupta et bos.
> Un uomo intelligente si direbbe
> Che cosa ho fatto di male io per fare in modo che lei smettesse di amarmi?
> Ovvio un balon gonfià si ama
> ...


Ci rinuncio,non è possibile confrontarsi con te,detti veneti,divagazioni a cazzo, frasi razziste,slogan politici buttati a casaccio,il nulla.Non c'è un concetto di spessore,valori condivisibili,percorsi praticabili.E di questo mi scuso con tutto il forum costretto a leggere le tue nefandezze senza capo ne coda,il massimo che si deve leggere è"moglie mogliosa"un concetto così alto che ancora non ho capito cosa cazzo voglia dire.....Alla fine credo di aver capito la natura del tuo matrimonio,una donna normale ti avrebbe mandato affanculo dopo averti riempito di corna,per stare con un giullare come te bisognava fare per forza un contratto in chiesa e non poteva certe avere mire più alte, la donna di spessore che hai accanto.....!D'altronde abbiamo imparato tutti a conoscerti e tranne sporadici casi l'opinione cha abbiamo tutti di te è la medesima....!Divertiti a fare il buffone nella piazza del paese a rimbrottare le bambine di donne separate,magari uno di questi giorni trovi qualcuno che ti prende a ceffoni per tutto la piazza....!Persa era quello che era ma su te aveva solo che ragione,un cialtrone come te non si incontra facilmente.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci rinuncio,non è possibile confrontarsi con te,detti veneti,divagazioni a cazzo, frasi razziste,slogan politici buttati a casaccio,il nulla.Non c'è un concetto di spessore,valori condivisibili,percorsi praticabili.E di questo mi scuso con tutto il forum costretto a leggere le tue nefandezze senza capo ne coda,il massimo che si deve leggere è"moglie mogliosa"un concetto così alto che ancora non ho capito cosa cazzo voglia dire.....Alla fine credo di aver capito la natura del tuo matrimonio,una donna normale ti avrebbe mandato affanculo dopo averti riempito di corna,per stare con un giullare come te bisognava fare per forza un contratto in chiesa e non poteva certe avere mire più alte, la donna di spessore che hai accanto.....!D'altronde abbiamo imparato tutti a conoscerti e tranne sporadici casi l'opinione cha abbiamo tutti di te è la medesima....!Divertiti a fare il buffone nella piazza del paese a rimbrottare le bambine di donne separate,magari uno di questi giorni trovi qualcuno che ti prende a ceffoni per tutto la piazza....!Persa era quello che era ma su te aveva solo che ragione,un cialtrone come te non si incontra facilmente.


Ma chi cazzo cerca un confronto con te?
Sei tu il mona che continui a leggermi
e non vedi che sono io quello che ti tira in volta come un cagnolino....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzo cerca un confronto con te?
> Sei tu il mona che continui a leggermi
> e non vedi che sono io quello che ti tira in volta come un cagnolino....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'unico cagnolino fastidioso del forum sei tu,e ti ricordo che eri quello che ci avevi messo in ignore,46 anni....ma tua figlia che dice di te?cosa pensa?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giampi63 (10 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è esattamente la stessa cosa.   il guardone guarda gli altri.....il cuckold guarda la moglie/fidanzata......


quando lo fanno guardare...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: e comunque,cuckold uguale cornuto consapevole,e felice di esserlo

il guardone non e un cuckold


----------



## giampi63 (10 Novembre 2013)

leggendo le vostre risposte sembra che tutto si risolva cercando di scoraggiare sta Donna,

pochi si pongono il problema,che poi dovrebbe essere il vero problema,di come poi andrà avanti il rapporto

tra i due dopo lo scampato pericolo separazione,o questo non e un problema?ma io dico,cosa può provare per 

una che se poteva ti avrebbe mollato per un altro?come si deve sentire costui?


----------



## giampi63 (10 Novembre 2013)

o forse lei non lo vuole lasciare ma vuole solo (giocare) con un altroe il maritino buono buono a casa?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'unico cagnolino fastidioso del forum sei tu,e ti ricordo che eri quello che ci avevi messo in ignore,46 anni....ma tua figlia che dice di te?cosa pensa?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sai sembri Giorgio Gentilini contro Nichi Vendola:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Mia figlia dice che il papi passa il suo tempo a scrivere su un forum dove c'è un quarantenne che parla di pipì popò culetto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non so se hai notato
Non si sarebbe una donna a sto mondo che dice se mi lascio torno a vivere con i miei....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2013)

giampi63 ha detto:


> leggendo le vostre risposte sembra che tutto si risolva cercando di scoraggiare sta Donna,
> 
> pochi si pongono il problema,che poi dovrebbe essere il vero problema,di come poi andrà avanti il rapporto
> 
> ...


Ma come fare se ami incondizionatamente?
Io ti amo ma tu non mi devi lasciare?
Quindi ti amo perchè non mi lasci...

Insomma tradiscimi finchè ti pare
Ma l'importante per me è che non sia io a tradire te.


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2013)

*Bho*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai sembri Giorgio Gentilini contro Nichi Vendola:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Mia figlia dice che il papi passa il suo tempo a scrivere su un forum dove c'è un quarantenne che parla di pipì popò culetto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non so se hai notato
> Non si sarebbe una donna a sto mondo che dice se mi lascio torno a vivere con i miei....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


;
Io non capisco più neanche cosa scrivi,e non solo io:rotfl:....a te le corna ti danno alla testa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:E tua figlia sa che per scrivere su sto forum hai dovuto ricorrere a tua moglie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Che coppia di scienziati!


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2013)

*Giampi*



giampi63 ha detto:


> leggendo le vostre risposte sembra che tutto si risolva cercando di scoraggiare sta Donna,
> 
> pochi si pongono il problema,che poi dovrebbe essere il vero problema,di come poi andrà avanti il rapporto
> 
> ...


L'assurdo sai qual è?che danny vuole la moglie a qualsiasi costo,qualsiasi!


----------



## perplesso (10 Novembre 2013)

giampi63 ha detto:


> leggendo le vostre risposte sembra che tutto si risolva cercando di scoraggiare sta Donna,
> 
> pochi si pongono il problema,che poi dovrebbe essere il vero problema,di come poi andrà avanti il rapporto
> 
> ...


veramente non mi pare che qualcuno abbia scritto questo,magari si sono sbagliato io a leggere.

qui quello che tutti a proprio modo stiamo dicendo a Danny è che siamo al 10 sera e sua moglie l'appuntamento col ganzo ancora NON l'ha annullato.

questo è il fatto.  il resto è sofismo


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> veramente non mi pare che qualcuno abbia scritto questo,magari si sono sbagliato io a leggere.
> 
> qui quello che tutti a proprio modo stiamo dicendo a Danny è che siamo al 10 sera e sua moglie l'appuntamento col ganzo ancora NON l'ha annullato.
> 
> questo è il fatto.  il resto è sofismo


Quali sono le buone ragioni per cui lo potrebbe annullare?
Ognuno di noi insegna boudon
Ha buone ragioni per credere a idee false.

Tu che fai tanto el figo stile scatoletta di carne montana...

Sei mai stato 25 anni con una donna?


----------



## sienne (10 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

è una cosa, che non capisco ... 

cosa centrano gli anni passati assieme. 
non si vive nel passato. ma nel presente. 
e il futuro ancora dovrà venire. 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è una cosa, che non capisco ...
> 
> ...


Per tante coppie pesano come un macigno.
Tante persone dopo una vita assieme
Non sanno immaginarsi una vita senza lui o senza lei.
Non esiste uomo che sia solo e soltanto un fottuto presente.
Tutti hanno il fardello del passato.

In genere sono gli anni passati con la persona sbagliata
a fare desistere dall'agognare una nuova vita accanto ad una nuova persona.


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per tante coppie pesano come un macigno.
> Tante persone dopo una vita assieme
> Non sanno immaginarsi una vita senza lui o senza lei.
> Non esiste uomo che sia solo e soltanto un fottuto presente.
> ...


Beh, questa mi sembra una visione molto pessimistica... 

:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh, questa mi sembra una visione molto pessimistica...
> 
> :smile:


In genere ci si accorge di chi era
e cosa faceva per noi
quando viene a mancare di botto.


----------



## sienne (10 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per tante coppie pesano come un macigno.
> Tante persone dopo una vita assieme
> Non sanno immaginarsi una vita senza lui o senza lei.
> Non esiste uomo che sia solo e soltanto un fottuto presente.
> ...



Ciao,

Certo, siamo la somma del nostro passato. sia come individui, che come coppia. 
Ma se il passato assieme, porta ad un oggi, che una parte non vede ... 
O che non fa stare bene ... o tante cose di disagio ... 
Non so esattamente a cosa ci si aggrappi ... 

Solo se entrambi cercano una soluzione, da senso ... se si sta ad un certo punto.

Se no ... ok ... prolunghiamo il fardello ... è più comodo, è proprio il perfetto alibi. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (10 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In genere ci si accorge di chi era
> e cosa faceva per noi
> quando viene a mancare di botto.



Ciao

però, vedi ... potrebbe essere una possibile conseguenza, 
se lei non si sveglia ... non si rende conto ... 

Lui potrebbe in fin dei conti, anche già iniziare il discorso,
così in generale, del tipo ... ok, tu va pure, posso capirti, 
ma capisco anche me, che per me non va bene così ... 
allora, come vogliamo fare dopo? cosa pensi? ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, vedi ... potrebbe essere una possibile conseguenza,
> se lei non si sveglia ... non si rende conto ...
> ...


Sono d'accordo con sienne... il dialogo paga, confrontarsi, anche se può essere doloroso, è la cosa migliore da fare...


----------



## ipazia (10 Novembre 2013)

...io insisto...:smile:

ma su cosa ci si confronta, se ognuno non ha chiaro cosa vuole, di cosa ha bisogno?


----------



## sienne (10 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...io insisto...:smile:
> 
> ma su cosa ci si confronta, se ognuno non ha chiaro cosa vuole, di cosa ha bisogno?



Ciao

per iniziare, in questo caso, che per lui sarà difficile convivere, 
se lei va all'appuntamento ... ad esempio ... 

e tu stesso lo dici, perché fare cose, se non si sa bene, 
cosa si vuole e di cosa si ha bisogno? ... 

Perché, a seconda di ciò che scopri ... tutto può assumere un'altro colore. 
ma se colorisci già adesso ... e dopo il colore non ti piace, che fai?
Un Kandinsky? ... 

Meglio scoprire prima ... 

sienne


----------



## ipazia (10 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per iniziare, in questo caso, che per lui sarà difficile convivere,
> se lei va all'appuntamento ... ad esempio ...
> ...


Hai ragione sienne

è un inizio

ma lui mi pare anche piuttosto confuso su quello che davvero vuole
le dice "vai", ma poi è li che aspetta che lei non vada 

(almeno ero rimasta a questo punto..non so se è cambiato qualcosa)

poi si dice interessato a rivedere la coppia includendo una forma di libertà fisica

insomma, la vedo dura, con questi presupposti andare oltre l'inizio

la moglie..boh, va a sapere...se è in botta, con gli ormoni che le ballano in testa e non si è mai preoccupata di chiedersi come gestire una situazione di questo tipo...sarà anche lei bella confusa...

mi sembra, ripeto, mi sembra, che l'unica cosa che conti sia stare insieme, a qualunque costo...

e questo non è un presupposto per un dialogo che possa far bene ad entrambi


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione sienne
> 
> è un inizio
> 
> ...


Non è a qualunque costo.
E' che non si contempla l'alternativa no?
Tu salta pure la finestra, ma io continuerò a mangiare la minestra.

In un certo senso non è che dici, ti concedo di uscire con sto qua.
E' senti stronza esci con sto qua, e finiscila con sta storia.

Ma io sono sempre dell'opinione che le persone capiscono benissimo
quando riesci a metterle non a posto, ma nelle stesse condizioni che ti hanno messo loro no?

Quella volta come fu per me?
Cambiamo sta situazione tra di noi o io me ne cerco un'altra.
Figuriamoci chi trovi tu.

Io ho solo messo nasino fuori dalla porta eh?

E ho trovato, non perchè c'era...
C'è sempre ogni ben di dio, là fuori...

Ma ho trovato
perchè cercavo.

E avevo dei bisogni da soddisfare.

Capisci bene che quando si punta il carico, bisogna avere la briscola in man.
Se lui cala il carico e dice ok beccati sto asso qua, dicendole se ti azzardi uscire con un altro uomo io ti lascio....

C'è il rischio che lei dica...
Ah va ben caro...lasciami pure.
E con l'ultima scartela de briscola porta a casa l'asso.

( o il casso).

Poi c'è da considerare questo.
Ok mi metto in mezzo.

Lei comincia a dire a lui, mio marito ci ostacola, mio marito ci ha beccati e qui e lì.

Poi ti ritrovi una incazzata in casa che dice
Ecco visto mi hai rovinato una bella amicizia
Non c'era nulla di male e blablablablabla....

Facciamo sempre di nascosto le cose che sappiamo benissimo lui o lei non gradirebbero no?

Poi per me, e parlo per me, tutta sta ricerca di cause strambe tipo depression, mancanza di attenzioni ecc..ecc..ecc..

SONO TUTTE CAZZATE.

Da come conosco io le donne:
Quelle che non vogliono certi ordini di problemi, sono prudenti.

Io stesso, sono molto ruspio e ruvido, con le donne che potrebbero arrivare a piacermi, e io non voglio che mi piacciano perchè poi so come va a finire.

Se parte il fuochino e ci butti sopra l'acqua sopra...non ti succede niente...

Infine un guaio immenso dei tempi moderni
+ il virtuale...

Si costruiscono castelli comunicativi immensi: su: NULLA di fatto.

E' diverso quando ci si conosce come colleghi di lavoro, ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma è anche vero che con la storia delle cene di lavoro ne capitano di tutti i colori...qui mi fermo.

Forse bisognerebbe che Lolapal spiegasse a Danny come lei ha fatto a ridimensionare il bagnino. No?

Comunque se ad una certa età non siamo pronti a considerare certe cose come cazzate, per me, non siamo maturi affettivamente.

Cioè senti caro, mi sono presa un scuffia per un altro, un momento di mona, stammi vicino e vedrai che mi passa.

Mia moglie mi ha sempre detto.
Ci metto un nanosecondo a farme un uomo se voglio.
Il problema è dove lui va a toccare...
E se poi mi piace troppo?
E se poi mi ritrovo come na pora cretina innamorata?

Quindi lei dice, io non do confidenza agli uomini, e loro rigano dritto con me.


----------



## ipazia (10 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è a qualunque costo.
> E' che non si contempla l'alternativa no?
> Tu salta pure la finestra, ma io continuerò a mangiare la minestra.
> 
> ...


...Conte, io non ho in mente una soluzione che definisca una coppia.

sono convinta, fortemente, che ogni coppia abbia l'insindacabile diritto di essere ciò che meglio risponde alle esigenze di chi la compone.

Ma questo, dal mio punto di vista, significa aver ognuno chiaro chi si è, cosa si vuole, quanto si è disposti a tollerare, di piacere e di dolore.

E questo significa, sempre secondo me, interrogare innanzitutto se stessi. Ogni santissimo giorno. E provare a darsi delle risposte...sapendo che non sono mai definitive.

Poi, ciò che è giusto, ciò che non lo è....

io il grande libro non l'ho ancora trovato...e se lo trovassi, anche se lo leggessi, poi lo interpreterei comunque a modo mio. :smile:

Non so se mi spiego...

Danny e la sua donna devono trovare una via comune, da percorrere o su cui separarsi..ma io sono convinta che debba essere la loro, frutto di loro scelte, consapevoli.

Detto questo, se il mio uomo mi dicesse "vai", per me significa vai. 
Perchè lo stimo abbastanza da credere che se dice una parola intenda esattamente il suo significato.

Ma sono solo mie idee...

Ciò su cui insisto è l'intraprendere un percorso di consapevolezza personale, per poterla poi condividere con l'altro e viceversa:smile:


----------



## marietto (10 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...Conte, io non ho in mente una soluzione che definisca una coppia.
> 
> sono convinta, fortemente, che ogni coppia abbia l'insindacabile diritto di essere ciò che meglio risponde alle esigenze di chi la compone.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto, e ritengo che il neretto sia la parte più evidente che la "Soluzione di Danny" trascura di considerare.


----------



## sienne (11 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...Conte, io non ho in mente una soluzione che definisca una coppia.
> 
> sono convinta, fortemente, che ogni coppia abbia l'insindacabile diritto di essere ciò che meglio risponde alle esigenze di chi la compone.
> 
> ...




Ciao ipazia,

quoto pure io!

sai spiegare molto meglio! 

sottolineo un'altra cosa ... 

in questa storia, almeno per come la riporta Danny,
sembra, che proprio questo loro due per anni non lo abbiano fatto. 
anni di inconsapevolezze di se stessi e dell'altro ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (11 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...io insisto...:smile:
> 
> ma su cosa ci si confronta, se ognuno non ha chiaro cosa vuole, di cosa ha bisogno?


Proprio per capire, insieme, cosa si vuole. Quante volte parlando.. non solo si capisce meglio l'altra ma anche se stessi?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...Conte, io non ho in mente una soluzione che definisca una coppia.
> 
> sono convinta, fortemente, che ogni coppia abbia l'insindacabile diritto di essere ciò che meglio risponde alle esigenze di chi la compone.
> 
> ...


E sono idee bonissime...:up::up::up:
E quante volte bariamo nelle risposte
solo per paura di perdere l'altro?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Proprio per capire, insieme, cosa si vuole. Quante volte parlando.. non solo si capisce meglio l'altra ma anche se stessi?


Ma parlarsi è sempre un casino
Perchè mica è detto che ognuno dia lo stesso significato alle parole no?


----------



## oscuro (11 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è a qualunque costo.
> E' che non si contempla l'alternativa no?
> Tu salta pure la finestra, ma io continuerò a mangiare la minestra.
> 
> ...


Ma quali cazzo di donne può conoscere tu?Al massimo qualche femmina compresa quella che ti sei messo per contratto dentro casa!Tu continui ad avere una pessima opionione delle donne,ti assicuro che le donne non agiscono come la moglie di danny,non agiscono come la tua,le donne vere e per fortuna ce ne sono tante sono quelle che quando si stancano ti mandano affanculo,e non si chiedono se gli converrà o meno,anzi ti mandano affanculo mettendo nel conto che ci perderanno.Si rialzeranno sempre e comunque,non ricattano il proprio uomo della serie:se vuoi vivere con me devi sposarmi...!Tu delle donne non capisci un cazzo come di tutto il resto.Parla delle femmine che hai frequentato,le donne lasciale stare sono un mondo che non ti appartiene e con il quale proprio non puoi realazionarti....!Il quadretto della tua famiglia è qualcosa di stomachevole,per non dire altro!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quali cazzo di donne può conoscere tu?Al massimo qualche femmina compresa quella che ti sei messo per contratto dentro casa!Tu continui ad avere una pessima opionione delle donne,ti assicuro che le donne non agiscono come la moglie di danny,non agiscono come la tua,le donne vere e per fortuna ce ne sono tante sono quelle che quando si stancano ti mandano affanculo,e non si chiedono se gli converrà o meno,anzi ti mandano affanculo mettendo nel conto che ci perderanno.Si rialzeranno sempre e comunque,non ricattano il proprio uomo della serie:se vuoi vivere con me devi sposarmi...!Tu delle donne non capisci un cazzo come di tutto il resto.Parla delle femmine che hai frequentato,le donne lasciale stare sono un mondo che non ti appartiene e con il quale proprio non puoi realazionarti....!Il quadretto della tua famiglia è qualcosa di stomachevole,per non dire altro!


Al di là del caso specifico che non conosco, perchè separare l'essere donna dall'essere femmina?


----------



## oscuro (11 Novembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Al di là del caso specifico che non conosco, perchè separare l'essere donna dall'essere femmina?


Sono cose molto diverse!troppo!Una donna può essere anche femmina,una femmina non potrà mai essere donna....!


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Novembre 2013)

Credo che non sia sfuggita a nessuno la stretta analogia fra la situazione di danny e la battaglia di Varna.
Cioè lui è come il Voivoda di Transilvania Hunyadi, sua moglie come Ladislao terzo Jagellone ed il terzo incomodo somiglia molto al sultano Murad secondo.
Sarà altrettanto evidente a tutti che il loro matrimonio non è la crociata di Papa Eugenio quarto, come qualcuno potrebbe di primo acchito pensare, ma la riunificazione delle chiese orientali con quella romana volute, o meglio sopportate, da Giovanni ottavo Paleologo, mentre la crociata stessa non rappresenta altro che il linguaggio con cui si conduce il confronto, entro i limiti del quale, la partecipazione di danny al forum ha quasi i connotati dell'inutile trattato di pace di Adrianopoli.

Detto ciò, le persone che gesticolano mentre parlano mi sono sempre piaciute, perchè le trovo magniloquentemente più esplicative e dotate di una funzione fatica più efficiente, in questo senso le modalità di visualizzazione empatca della sua situazione risultano fortemente castrate da fatto di poterne vedere la gestualità che, per inciso, m'immagino remissiva e autoalienante.
Forte di una tale facoltà immaginativa, la sua lei, la moglie, la pietra dello scandalo nonchè la sula dai piedi azzurri della questione, assume la configurazione cinetica di una smanacciante dea Kalì dalle molteplici braccia roteanti e la stazza di una virago enorme e nerboruta che afferra con le mani enormi gli esausti naufraghi sulle spiagge del vicino oriente e gli spezza il collo per poi darli in pasto ai topi.
Se è vero ciò che mi si prefigura, cosa verosimilmente impossibile, allora ogni spazio comunicativo non solo è precluso, ma addirittura diviene impossibile, nella reciproca inconoscibilità, attraverso i significanti mutuamenti più inadatti e le disinteressate strategie esemplificative.
Certo, molte coppie sono felici anche così.
Soprattutto così, mi sempbra.
Solamente così, direi.


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...io insisto...:smile:
> 
> ma su cosa ci si confronta, se ognuno non ha chiaro cosa vuole, di cosa ha bisogno?


...magari proprio per capire di cosa si ha bisogno?


----------



## feather (11 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Credo che non sia sfuggita a nessuno la stretta analogia fra la situazione di danny e la battaglia di Varna.
> 
> Certo, molte coppie sono felici anche così.
> Soprattutto così, mi sempbra.
> Solamente così, direi.


Interessante analisi, qual'è quindi la linea d'azione più promettente che consiglieresti al povero danny?
Fossi il suo consigliere di guerra, cosa gli suggeriresti?


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Interessante analisi, qual'è quindi la linea d'azione più promettente che consiglieresti al povero danny?
> Fossi il suo consigliere di guerra, cosa gli suggeriresti?


Vedi, Machiavelli nel suo "De principatibus" sosteneva più o meno che chi voglia continuare a governare uno stato deve essere un figlio di buona donna senza scrupoli.
Cioè, lui lo scrisse per farsi passare le sbronze e gli ematomi da taverna e lo dedicò al condottiero paraculato più figlio di cane (in senso metaforico, non se abbia a male il povero Alessandro sesto...) della sua epoca, ma si può ben applicare anche alle persone comuni e non ai principi e, soprattutto, è ben adatto alla vita quotidiana ed alle sue intricate ed intriganti macchinazioni.

Se la moglie vien vista come un possedimento, allora i di lei cittadini si sono alleati col nemico per sottrarsi al suo legittimo sovrano, quindi essi vanno decimati (come facevano i saggi romani).
Se viene vista come un alleato, allora ha tradito i patti e diviene peggiore di un nemico.
Se viene vista invece come la legittima consorte del re, allora Enrico ottavo d'Inghilterra ha qualcosa da insegnare sulla concordia famigliare.


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vedi, Machiavelli nel suo "De principatibus" sosteneva più o meno che chi voglia continuare a governare uno stato deve essere un figlio di buona donna senza scrupoli.
> Cioè, lui lo scrisse per farsi passare le sbronze e gli ematomi da taverna e lo dedicò al condottiero paraculato più figlio di cane (in senso metaforico, non se abbia a male il povero Alessandro sesto...) della sua epoca, ma si può ben applicare anche alle persone comuni e non ai principi e, soprattutto, è ben adatto alla vita quotidiana ed alle sue intricate ed intriganti macchinazioni.
> 
> Se la moglie vien vista come un possedimento, allora i di lei cittadini si sono alleati col nemico per sottrarsi al suo legittimo sovrano, quindi essi vanno decimati (come facevano i saggi romani).
> ...


:rotfl: tagliare la testa... al toro? :carneval:


----------



## feather (11 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vedi, Machiavelli nel suo "De principatibus" sosteneva più o meno che chi voglia continuare a governare uno stato deve essere un figlio di buona donna senza scrupoli.


Peccato che il codice penale sia diventato così restrittivo nei secoli...
Tutte le opzioni che citi cozzano contro di esso violentemente.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Credo che non sia sfuggita a nessuno la stretta analogia fra la situazione di danny e la battaglia di Varna.
> Cioè lui è come il Voivoda di Transilvania Hunyadi, sua moglie come Ladislao terzo Jagellone ed il terzo incomodo somiglia molto al sultano Murad secondo.
> Sarà altrettanto evidente a tutti che il loro matrimonio non è la crociata di Papa Eugenio quarto, come qualcuno potrebbe di primo acchito pensare, ma la riunificazione delle chiese orientali con quella romana volute, o meglio sopportate, da Giovanni ottavo Paleologo, mentre la crociata stessa non rappresenta altro che il linguaggio con cui si conduce il confronto, entro i limiti del quale, la partecipazione di danny al forum ha quasi i connotati dell'inutile trattato di pace di Adrianopoli.
> 
> ...


Io ho in casa...
Non una dea kalì
Ma la moglie metti a posto qui
metti in ordine lì
pulisci qui
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Le amanti non ti danno di questi comandi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho in casa...
> Non una dea kalì
> Ma la moglie metti a posto qui
> metti in ordine lì
> ...


:rotfl:
Immagino che la cosa possa essere rigirata: stirami la camicia qui, preparami la cena lì...


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' diversa quella che ti dice...
> Caro mi sono presa una scuffia per un collega, sta roba non va bene, me ne rendo conto, tu dammi una mano.



Mirabile sintesi.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Immagino che la cosa possa essere rigirata: stirami la camicia qui, preparami la cena lì...


No...no...
Io non la comando eh?
Io chiedo...

COme mi vesto?
Cosa indosso?
Hai visto i miei calzini?

Cosa mangiamo stasera?


----------



## viola di mare (11 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quali cazzo di donne può conoscere tu?Al massimo qualche femmina compresa quella che ti sei messo per contratto dentro casa!Tu continui ad avere una pessima opionione delle donne,ti assicuro che le donne non agiscono come la moglie di danny,non agiscono come la tua,le donne vere e per fortuna ce ne sono tante sono quelle che quando si stancano ti mandano affanculo,e non si chiedono se gli converrà o meno,anzi ti mandano affanculo mettendo nel conto che ci perderanno.Si rialzeranno sempre e comunque,non ricattano il proprio uomo della serie:se vuoi vivere con me devi sposarmi...!Tu delle donne non capisci un cazzo come di tutto il resto.Parla delle femmine che hai frequentato,le donne lasciale stare sono un mondo che non ti appartiene e con il quale proprio non puoi realazionarti....!Il quadretto della tua famiglia è qualcosa di stomachevole,per non dire altro!




standing ovation


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma io le fermezza che il buon Andrea ti concede nei tuoi scritti non l'ho letta ... O sono tarda io o tu non ti sai spiegare :smile:



Non mi so spiegare, non so spiegarmi la cosa, sono ondivago, incerto, dubbioso, incostante.
Tutte caratteristiche tipiche del tradito principiante.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mirabile sintesi.


Sai Danny
Il mio intento è che prima che ti spaventi
o che tiri conclusioni affrettate

o peggio che abbracci certi consigli

è bene che tu consideri come sono messe

certe persone che ti danno certi consigli...

Osserva:
NON hanno figli
NON hanno una storia con una donna da 25 anni
NON sono sposati
NON convivono


Occhio ai maestri/e di vita altrui...

Impongono alla gente fardelli che loro non toccherebbero nemmeno con un dito.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mirabile sintesi.


Un consiglio così lo puoi chiedere, secondo me, a un amico. Non alla persona che stai danneggiando con il tuo atteggiamento. 
Perchè una confidenza come questa insinua dei dubbi, che poi diventa difficile levare anche se le cose rientrano.
Il consiglio ti arriva da una sposata con figli che ha tradito, visto che sembra che l'esperienza personale conta secondo qualcuno


----------



## viola di mare (11 Novembre 2013)

*caro Conte*

a me sembra che qui più o meno siano tutti sposati/conviventi, qualcuno senza figli molti invece con prole e che comunque per stare qui un pò di esperienza ce l'abbiano... a chi ti riferisci?


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> secondo me invece Danny non fa presente perché vuole che la moglie
> ci arrivi da sola ...
> se ci arriva vuol dire che lui ,Danny, si riterrà l'uomo più fortunato del mondo
> fortunato perché in tanti anni di convivenza la loro costruzione come famiglia può
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## viola di mare (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai Danny
> Il mio intento è che prima che ti spaventi
> o che tiri conclusioni affrettate
> 
> ...



 e poi sopratutto se io sono sola, triste, zitella acida e senza esperienza non potrei consigliare? e perchè?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e poi sopratutto se io sono sola, triste, zitella acida e senza esperienza non potrei consigliare? e perchè?


Non ho detto questo.
Ho solo detto che lui premetta questo di te.

Insomma tu potresti consigliare a me come fare le scale al pianoforte?
Quanto che so una donna che è trent'anni che fa concerti al piano?

Tu però puoi consigliare le donne che si ritrovano nella tua situazione no?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un consiglio così lo puoi chiedere, secondo me, a un amico. Non alla persona che stai danneggiando con il tuo atteggiamento.
> Perchè una confidenza come questa insinua dei dubbi, che poi diventa difficile levare anche se le cose rientrano.
> Il consiglio ti arriva da una sposata con figli che ha tradito, visto che sembra che l'esperienza personale conta secondo qualcuno


Per esempio tu si che puoi dire a Danny 
che sai come è finire in leto con un uomo che non è tuo marito.

Però devi anche dire
che tuo marito non lo sa.

E non ha mai saputo della doppia vita in cui ti sei scissa.

Bene o male la moglie di Danny
è da un lato sgamata
dall'altro vuole andare lo stesso fino in fondo.

Ora immagina tu che avessi detto certe cose a tuo marito
e come lui avrebbe reagito.

Allora può nascere qualcosa di buono per danny.


----------



## feather (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un consiglio così lo puoi chiedere, secondo me, a un amico.


Purtroppo concordo. 
Lei è troppo coinvolta e di parte per darti qualsiasi consiglio, per non menzionare il fatto che sembra più confusa di te..


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per esempio tu si che puoi dire a Danny
> che sai come è finire in leto con un uomo che non è tuo marito.
> 
> Però devi anche dire
> ...


La moglie di Danny per quel che mi riguarda ha tastato il terreno e l'ha trovato fertile. Fino a qui niente di sbagliato, per me non condivisibile ma questo non è importante
Se mi fossi comportata come lei e mio marito avesse avuto la stessa reazione di Danny avrei capito quanto poco gli importi di me. 
Ripeto che faccio questo discorso in una coppia che non ammette il tradimento come gioco che va bene a entrambi.
Mio marito l'ho già detto più volte, mi avrebbe preso a calci nel culo e paradossalmente lo farebbe ancora adesso.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

*Spiego meglio.*

Quando io ero seriamente intenzionato a separarmi sono andato a consigliarmi dalle persone che hanno fatto ciò.
E così mi ero fatto un quadro possibile e realistico di quanto andavo incontro.

E mi sono reso conto che io pensavo una cosa, invece nella realtà è un'altra.

Così io penso che Danny troverebbe conforto dalle persone che hanno avuto la moglie con l'avventura.

Esempio: Ultimo, Niko, Eagle, Chicco...ecc..ecc.ecc...

Oppure io fossi lui, chiederei cose alle donne sposate che loro malgrado si sono trovate nella situazione di sua moglie. 
No?

Stamattina ho chiesto ai miei se mi lascio con mia moglie se mi prendono in casa con loro.
Mio padre: Ti ho già detto che vado in un ospizio piuttosto di vivere ancora con te.
Mia madre: Anche questa disgrazia qui ci doveva capitare.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Purtroppo concordo.
> Lei è troppo coinvolta e di parte per darti qualsiasi consiglio, per non menzionare il fatto che sembra più confusa di te..



Non mi sono siegata mi riferivo a questo


contepinceton ha detto:


> E' diversa quella che ti dice...
> Caro mi sono presa una scuffia per un collega, sta roba non va bene, me ne rendo conto, *tu dammi una mano*.



Al marito?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La moglie di Danny per quel che mi riguarda ha tastato il terreno e l'ha trovato fertile. Fino a qui niente di sbagliato, per me non condivisibile ma questo non è importante
> Se mi fossi comportata come lei e mio marito avesse avuto la stessa reazione di Danny avrei capito quanto poco gli importi di me.
> Ripeto che faccio questo discorso in una coppia che non ammette il tradimento come gioco che va bene a entrambi.
> Mio marito l'ho già detto più volte, mi avrebbe preso a calci nel culo e paradossalmente lo farebbe ancora adesso.



Bon allora questo è un consiglio.

Danny, viusto?

Prendila a calci in culo.

Senno lei potrebbe pensare che in realtà non te ne frega niente di lei.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sono siegata mi riferivo a questo
> 
> 
> 
> Al marito?


SI.
Siamo uniti nella buona e cattiva sorte.

SI.
Io almeno ho sempre avuto le palle di dire a mia moglie certe cose.
E lei mi ha anche aiutato 
Coglionandomi

" Che scemo che te si a credere a tute le bale che te conta quela scema là!"

E adesso caro maritino ti sbatto in faccia le prove delle sue balle!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon allora questo è un consiglio.
> 
> Danny, viusto?
> 
> ...


Tanto per capirci, i calci in culo non vogliono dire buttarla fuori di casa
Ma far capire quanto una confidenza come questa può far star male e quanto possa fare incazzare.
Forse davanti a una sportellata in faccia una ha anche una reazione


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Siamo uniti nella buona e cattiva sorte.
> 
> SI.
> ...


A volte leggendoti sembra che parli di un figlio che chiede consiglio a una mamma:smile:
Ripeto Conte ognuno ha la sua idea di coppia e sai che ho sempre pensato che nel vostro caso le cose funzionini e anche bene perchè entrambi siete d'accordo.
Ma tu per primo quando parli di voi parli di convenienza, e male minore
Ci sono coppie, per fortuna a mio avviso, che ancora credono a qualcosa di più profondo riferendosi al loro matrimonio


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2013)

*aggiornamento*

Mia moglie ha annullato l'appuntamento del 15.

Ognuno ci può leggere tutte le ragioni, ma con questa scelta ha semplicemente fatto capire che tra me e lei ci sono ancora dei legami, possono essere i nostri anni insieme, nostra figlia, il nostro rapporto, che hanno ancora valore.
Che lei abbia una "scuffia" per il tipo è indubbio. 
Non rinuncia - e io come potrei proibirglielo? - a sentirlo tramite SMS o telefono, non lo ha lasciato  - la rinuncia all'incontro è motivata dall'intenzione di non farmi stare male - non ha preso una decisione.
E come potrebbe? Essendo comunque attratta da quella persona ugualmente?
Quello che si giocherà nei prossimi giorni/settimane/mesi? sarà una partita a 3.
Io, noi, la sicurezza e la tranquillità di una famiglia che si riteneva eterna, o perlomeno, di durata compatibile con quella umana -  in cui si amministrano ora sensi di colpa e paure.
Lei, loro, un mese di gioia, di sensazioni piacevoli, di desideri e di scoperte, ma un enorme incertezza, con un passato inesistente, sul futuro, lui in un'altra città, con un'altra moglie.
L'equilibrio altalenante tra gioia e sicurezza dei due rapporti antagonisti deciderà l'esito finale.
In parole povere, si dovrò lavorare su due fronti
1) paura di perdere la sicurezza offerta dalla famiglia
2) calo dela serenità e dei momenti di gioia offerti dalla relazione exraconiugale.

Il dialogo, un rinnovato rapporto tra me e lei, cercheranno di migliorare la situazione.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oppure io fossi lui, chiederei cose alle donne sposate che loro malgrado si sono trovate nella situazione di sua moglie.
> No?
> 
> Stamattina ho chiesto ai miei se mi lascio con mia moglie se mi prendono in casa con loro.
> ...


Ottima domanda.


PS Tornare dai miei?  Aiuto! Non ci ho mai vissuto tutto la vita! A 4 anni ero già dai nonni. Estinti.


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo.
> Ho solo detto che lui premetta questo di te.
> 
> Insomma tu potresti consigliare a me come fare le scale al pianoforte?
> ...


Non è così matematico ed è sempre molto soggettivo...
Per quanto mi riguarda, in realtà, molto mi ha aiutata l'esperienza di persone che hanno un vissuto differente dal mio.
Con la mia inesperienza, per esempio, non avevo gli strumenti per valutare Bagnino per quello che era in realtà... l'analisi di alcuni utenti, che hanno questi strumenti e quindi un vissuto molto diverso dal mio, mi è stata molto utile...


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sono siegata mi riferivo a questo
> 
> 
> 
> Al marito?


Beh, farfy... io l'ho fatto... dipende dal rapporto che hai... sono ancora convinta di aver fatto bene... tanti chiarimenti, anche sconvolgimenti, alla fine, ma, almeno, ora sappiamo cosa ci aspetta...


----------



## perplesso (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha annullato l'appuntamento del 15.
> 
> Ognuno ci può leggere tutte le ragioni, ma con questa scelta ha semplicemente fatto capire che tra me e lei ci sono ancora dei legami, possono essere i nostri anni insieme, nostra figlia, il nostro rapporto, che hanno ancora valore.
> Che lei abbia una "scuffia" per il tipo è indubbio.
> ...


questa è una buona notizia.   però resta il fatto che fa sempre tutto lei.

tu una cosa devi fare: chiederle che ha.   e starla a sentire,per davvero.


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per capirci, i calci in culo non vogliono dire buttarla fuori di casa
> Ma far capire *quanto una confidenza come questa può far star male* e quanto possa fare incazzare.
> Forse davanti a una sportellata in faccia una ha anche una reazione


Su questo sono d'accordo: condividere mica fa espiare tutto... si attraversano fasi dolorose... essere se stessi in pieno, accettarsi e accettare l'altro non è facile... non esiste una formula magica... magari


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A volte leggendoti sembra che parli di un figlio che chiede consiglio a una mamma:smile:
> Ripeto Conte ognuno ha la sua idea di coppia e sai che ho sempre pensato che nel vostro caso le cose funzionini e anche bene perchè entrambi siete d'accordo.
> Ma tu per primo quando parli di voi parli di convenienza, e male minore
> Ci sono coppie, per fortuna a mio avviso, che ancora credono a qualcosa di più profondo riferendosi al loro matrimonio


Ti appoggio il più profondo.
Ma dal mio punto di vista è troppo fragile.
E troppo casa costruita sulla sabbia...
Vennero i venti strariparono i fiumi....
E la casa cadde.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha annullato l'appuntamento del 15.
> 
> Ognuno ci può leggere tutte le ragioni, ma con questa scelta ha semplicemente fatto capire che tra me e lei ci sono ancora dei legami, possono essere i nostri anni insieme, nostra figlia, il nostro rapporto, che hanno ancora valore.
> Che lei abbia una "scuffia" per il tipo è indubbio.
> ...


Grandioso.:up::up::up::up::up:
Vedrai che ci arriverà da sola.
E riavrai una persona migliore di quella che hai sempre conosciuto.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh, farfy... io l'ho fatto... dipende dal rapporto che hai... sono ancora convinta di aver fatto bene... tanti chiarimenti, anche sconvolgimenti, alla fine, ma, almeno, ora sappiamo cosa ci aspetta...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ottima domanda.
> 
> 
> PS Tornare dai miei?  Aiuto! Non ci ho mai vissuto tutto la vita! A 4 anni ero già dai nonni. Estinti.


Infanzia dura eh?:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A volte leggendoti sembra che parli di un figlio che chiede consiglio a una mamma:smile:
> Ripeto Conte ognuno ha la sua idea di coppia e sai che ho sempre pensato che nel vostro caso le cose funzionini e anche bene perchè entrambi siete d'accordo.
> Ma tu per primo quando parli di voi parli di convenienza, e male minore
> Ci sono coppie, per fortuna a mio avviso, che ancora credono a qualcosa di più profondo riferendosi al loro matrimonio


Si a volte la moglie è mamma per noi mariti.
E a volte noi mariti siamo padri per loro mogli.

Perchè problemi?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh, farfy... io l'ho fatto... dipende dal rapporto che hai... sono ancora convinta di aver fatto bene... tanti chiarimenti, anche sconvolgimenti, alla fine, ma, almeno, ora sappiamo cosa ci aspetta...


Vero. Peccato che subito dopo lui è diventato geloso e tu piangevi quando era via e c'era la collega. Non parlandone con lui tutto questo si sarebbe evitato e tu comunque avresti preso la decisione di non vedere bagnino
Io resto dell'idea che al tuo posto non lo avrei fatto e che la reazione di tuo marito mi avrebbe fatto incazzare.
Bè almeno siamo un pochino diverse


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si a volte la moglie è mamma per noi mariti.
> E a volte noi mariti siamo padri per loro mogli.
> 
> Perchè problemi?


No figurati. 
ho solo detto come vedo dal di fuori il vostro rapporto
Mio marito per me è mio marito, non sostituisce alcuna figura paterna.
Vero è che per mio marito ultimamente io sto facendo da madre e questo mi sta facendo perdere la stima in lui.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No figurati.
> ho solo detto come vedo dal di fuori il vostro rapporto
> Mio marito per me è mio marito, non sostituisce alcuna figura paterna.
> *Vero è che per mio marito ultimamente io sto facendo da madre e questo mi sta facendo perdere la stima in lui*.


per favore spiega....


----------



## marietto (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha annullato l'appuntamento del 15.
> 
> Ognuno ci può leggere tutte le ragioni, ma con questa scelta ha semplicemente fatto capire che tra me e lei ci sono ancora dei legami, possono essere i nostri anni insieme, nostra figlia, il nostro rapporto, che hanno ancora valore.
> Che lei abbia una "scuffia" per il tipo è indubbio.
> ...


Bene, Danny, la cosa diventa meno "pressante" senza la spada di Damocle del 15.
In relazione alla tua analisi però mi sono permesso di nerettarti una frase.
Secondo me il pezzo che continua a mancare in tutta la storia sta tutto li; lei deve prendere decisioni, ma io credo che anche tu dovresti cercare di pensare al *tuo* punto di vista. A che tipo di rapporto vuoi (ri)costruire *tu*, e se sia ancora possibile, per quello che senti *tu, *che ne esca qualcosa in cui anche tu, oltre che lei, possa sentirti a tuo agio e soddisfatto.


----------



## Calipso (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha annullato l'appuntamento del 15.
> 
> Ognuno ci può leggere tutte le ragioni, ma con questa scelta ha semplicemente fatto capire che tra me e lei ci sono ancora dei legami, possono essere i nostri anni insieme, nostra figlia, il nostro rapporto, che hanno ancora valore.
> Che lei abbia una "scuffia" per il tipo è indubbio.
> ...


Direi che è un inizio... ! 
ecco, adesso, forse, come dire,... io stringerei un pochino le briglie.... delicatamente, in modo che lei non se ne accorga... Niente imposizioni dirette... ma sottili allusioni ironiche della serie... Ti è andata bene una volta.... non giocare troppo con il fuoco...
Cerca di rimetterla in carreggiata insomma... 
E santo cielo.... schiacciala pesantemente su materasso fino a sfinirla...

Sono stata un pò diretta... ma fidati che potrebbe aiutare non poco 
Lei vuole sentirsi donna? Tu dalle quello.... e siii uomo!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Direi che è un inizio... !
> ecco, adesso, forse, come dire,... io stringerei un pochino le briglie.... delicatamente, in modo che lei non se ne accorga... Niente imposizioni dirette... ma sottili allusioni ironiche della serie... Ti è andata bene una volta.... non giocare troppo con il fuoco...
> Cerca di rimetterla in carreggiata insomma...
> E santo cielo.... schiacciala pesantemente su materasso fino a sfinirla...
> ...



ricominicio a quotarti:up:


----------



## Calipso (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ricominicio a quotarti:up:





 Ciao bellissima... 
come andiamo? Io oggi so&so... sono un pò stufa di averne sempre una a cui pensare... Ma un pò di tranquillità mai???


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao bellissima...
> come andiamo? Io oggi so&so... sono un pò stufa di averne sempre una a cui pensare... Ma un pò di tranquillità mai???


Più o meno come te
Non sono grandi giornate ma le facciamo andare


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Direi che è un inizio... !
> ecco, adesso, forse, come dire,... io stringerei un pochino le briglie.... delicatamente, in modo che lei non se ne accorga... Niente imposizioni dirette... ma sottili allusioni ironiche della serie... Ti è andata bene una volta.... non giocare troppo con il fuoco...
> Cerca di rimetterla in carreggiata insomma...
> E santo cielo.... schiacciala pesantemente su materasso fino a sfinirla...
> ...



Quoto.
La strada intrapresa è proprio questa.


----------



## Calipso (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto.
> La strada intrapresa è proprio questa.



Bene  :up:


----------



## morfeo78 (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che si giocherà nei prossimi giorni/settimane/mesi? sarà una partita a 3.
> Io, noi, la sicurezza e la tranquillità di una famiglia che si riteneva eterna, o perlomeno, di durata compatibile con quella umana -  in cui si amministrano ora sensi di colpa e paure.
> Lei, loro, un mese di gioia, di sensazioni piacevoli, di desideri e di scoperte, ma un enorme incertezza, con un passato inesistente, sul futuro, lui in un'altra città, con un'altra moglie.
> L'equilibrio altalenante tra gioia e sicurezza dei due rapporti antagonisti deciderà l'esito finale.
> ...


Secondo me, forse mi ripeto, ma non basta stare a guardare e picchiare sullo stesso fronte, ma offrire oltre che la stabilita famigliare pure quella gioia e serenità che trova fuori. Quel pizzico di curiosità e novità rinnovandosi. 
Spezzare la monotonia. Per esempio, hai rinunciato all'appuntamento del 15? Grazie, non te ne farò pentire e ti riservo una bella sorpresa. Trovi una babysitter per l'intero giorno, prendi ferie e la stupisci!

Deve dimenticarsi che c'è l'altro e trovare fastidioso i suoi sms che interrompono l'atmosfera.


----------



## andrea53 (11 Novembre 2013)

*Buongiorno Danny.*



danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha annullato l'appuntamento del 15.
> 
> Ognuno ci può leggere tutte le ragioni, ma con questa scelta ha semplicemente fatto capire che tra me e lei ci sono ancora dei legami, possono essere i nostri anni insieme, nostra figlia, il nostro rapporto, che hanno ancora valore.
> Che lei abbia una "scuffia" per il tipo è indubbio.
> ...


Ecco una base da cui ripartire... finalmente.
Questa scuffia (sai cos'è? io sono un po' marinaio, scusa), non le passerà in un giorno, è umano. Si è sentita desiderata, ma soprattutto desiderabile. Forse una sensazione che non provava da tempo, forse anche per colpa tua. Succede, a stare tanti anni insieme. Darsi per scontati. Quindi la situazione (e non direttamente lui, credo), l'hanno intrigata. Magari tu non parlarne direttamente, se puoi, se non ci entra lei. 
Cerca di darle ora quello che l'ha spinta in queste acque un po' agitate. Sabato 16, magari non proprio venerdì, lo stesso giorno, portala fuori tu, in un bel posto. Forse proprio dove, in tempi diversi, avevate passato dei bei momenti. 
Falle capire che lo fai solo per lei. Il resto te lo hanno detto le signore. 
Un passo alla volta e se ne viene fuori.
Good night, and good luck!
:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha annullato l'appuntamento del 15.
> 
> Ognuno ci può leggere tutte le ragioni, ma con questa scelta ha semplicemente fatto capire che tra me e lei ci sono ancora dei legami, possono essere i nostri anni insieme, nostra figlia, il nostro rapporto, che hanno ancora valore.
> Che lei abbia una "scuffia" per il tipo è indubbio.
> ...


Ah bene, ma stai tranquillo che alla prima occasione disponibile lo vedrà senza dirti nulla e cercando di essere ben più accorta.


----------



## Calipso (11 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Secondo me, forse mi ripeto, ma non basta stare a guardare e picchiare sullo stesso fronte, ma offrire oltre che la stabilita famigliare pure quella gioia e serenità che trova fuori. Quel pizzico di curiosità e novità rinnovandosi.
> Spezzare la monotonia. *Per esempio, hai rinunciato all'appuntamento del 15*? *Grazie, non te ne farò pentire e ti riservo una bella sorpresa. Trovi una babysitter per l'intero giorno, prendi ferie e la stupisci!
> 
> *Deve dimenticarsi che c'è l'altro e trovare fastidioso i suoi sms che interrompono l'atmosfera.




Mmmm forse eviterei il grazie... che ancora lei si sente brava per non avergli messo le corna  

Sull'organizzare una serata fighissima e intrigante proprio quel giorno quoto però...

Dalle mie parti e non solo... ci sono dei "motel" particolari, hotel a ore, curati nei dettagli con stanza a tema... Non spaventarti perchè non hanno nulla a che vedere con gli alberghi a ore classici 
Io non so di dove tu sia, ma cerca magari una cosa del genere..
Le darebbe il senso di trasgressione senza fare assolutamente niente di esagerato o estremo...


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero. Peccato che subito dopo lui è diventato geloso e tu piangevi quando era via e c'era la collega. Non parlandone con lui tutto questo si sarebbe evitato e tu comunque avresti preso la decisione di non vedere bagnino
> Io resto dell'idea che al tuo posto non lo avrei fatto e che la reazione di tuo marito mi avrebbe fatto incazzare.
> Bè almeno siamo un pochino diverse


Sì, io avrei preso lo stesso la decisione di non cedere al bagnino, ma tutto quello che è uscito fuori dopo, oltre le gelosie, è molto utile al nostro rapporto. Per come siamo e come abbiamo sempre impostato tutto di noi, non parlarne sarebbe stato peggio...

Un pochino diverse... ... tu sei pure più giovane di me!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, io avrei preso lo stesso la decisione di non cedere al bagnino, ma tutto quello che è uscito fuori dopo, oltre le gelosie, è molto utile al nostro rapporto. Per come siamo e come abbiamo sempre impostato tutto di noi, non parlarne sarebbe stato peggio...
> 
> Un pochino diverse... ... *tu sei pure più giovane di me*!



sicura?Avrei detto il contrario


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> *Sì, io avrei preso lo stesso la decisione di non cedere al bagnino,* ma tutto quello che è uscito fuori dopo, oltre le gelosie, è molto utile al nostro rapporto. Per come siamo e come abbiamo sempre impostato tutto di noi, non parlarne sarebbe stato peggio...
> 
> Un pochino diverse... ... tu sei pure più giovane di me!


Ma dove? Quello non è successo giusto perchè l'amico con spiccate capacità natatorie non ne palesa altrettante cerebrali, sennò in un anonimo bungalow ti saresti tolta lo sfizio, e magari era pure meglio.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Mmmm forse eviterei il grazie... che ancora lei si sente brava per non avergli messo le corna


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dove? Quello non è successo giusto perchè l'amico con spiccate capacità natatorie non ne palesa altrettante cerebrali, sennò in un anonimo bungalow ti saresti tolta lo sfizio, e magari era pure meglio.


UFFA!
Questo è successo prima di venire qui e prendere la decisione di parlare con mio marito.

Breve riassunto: a giugno perdo la testa, ma il celebroleso non raccoglie la stessa occasione che lui aveva lanciato, forse a causa della troppa acqua nelle orecchie; dopo quel rifiuto io ci ho messo una pietra sopra e se lui non fosse venuto a cercarmi io non ci stavo pensando più; eccomi a cercare modi per non farmi turbare e allora arrivo su tradi; parlo con mio marito e il resto più o meno lo sapete...

JB cercane uno migliore, perché ti fissi su una cosa, mi sembri un ossessivo compulsivo...


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sicura?Avrei detto il contrario


mp


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah bene, ma stai tranquillo che alla prima occasione disponibile lo vedrà senza dirti nulla e cercando di essere ben più accorta.



Eventualità ovviamente da non escludere.
Ovvio che da qui si riparte con nuove regole, nuova vita, etc.
La prossima volta non ci sarà la medesima mia reazione: una volta si comprende, si perdona.
Oltre, è una presa in giro, e compresa l'antifona non vale la pena di continuare.
Questo è il messaggio che le è arrivato e che continuerò a ribadire.
Vuole continuare a messaggiare perché non ce la fa adesso a chiudere del tutto?
Bene, lascio che continui finché gli sms diverranno noiosi e lei capirà che può benissimo farne a meno.
Nel frattempo io metterò in atto tutti i vostri consigli per accelerare questo finale.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Eventualità ovviamente da non escludere.
> Ovvio che da qui si riparte con nuove regole, nuova vita, etc.
> La prossima volta non ci sarà la medesima mia reazione: una volta si comprende, si perdona.
> Oltre, è una presa in giro, e compresa l'antifona non vale la pena di continuare.
> ...


Secodno me a questo punto era meglio che lo incontrava e ridimensionava la cosa
Quei messaggi, te lo dico per esperienza, non diventeranno noiosi anzi alimenteranno la cosa. Poi posso anche sbagliarmi


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> UFFA!
> Questo è successo prima di venire qui e prendere la decisione di parlare con mio marito.
> 
> Breve riassunto: a giugno perdo la testa, ma il celebroleso non raccoglie la stessa occasione che lui aveva lanciato, forse a causa della troppa acqua nelle orecchie; dopo quel rifiuto io ci ho messo una pietra sopra e se lui non fosse venuto a cercarmi io non ci stavo pensando più; eccomi a cercare modi per non farmi turbare e allora arrivo su tradi; parlo con mio marito e il resto più o meno lo sapete...
> ...


Ma non è che mi ci fisso, semplicemente non è vero che non ci saresti andata. Poi oh, se ti da così fastidio non te lo scrivo più. Cioè, te lo scrivo il doppio.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secodno me a questo punto era meglio che lo incontrava e ridimensionava la cosa
> Quei messaggi, te lo dico per esperienza, non diventeranno noiosi anzi alimenteranno la cosa. Poi posso anche sbagliarmi



E' un'opinione.
Nessuna ha la verità a questo punto.
Io credo che il contatto fisico alimenti molto di più un rapporto, lo vedo come una crescita di una storia.
Esci, ci parli, lo baci, ci fai 'amore e per 3 mesi sogni quella serata, unica, sperando di ripeterla al più presto.
Gli sms costanti dopo un po' sono una comunicazione stancante. Soprattutto se ci si ferma solo a quelli.
Due/tre mesi si sms credo logorino oltre ai polpastrelli anche altro.
Almeno spero.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> *E' un'opinione.
> *Nessuna ha la verità a questo punto.
> Io credo che il contatto fisico alimenti molto di più un rapporto, lo vedo come una crescita di una storia.
> Gli sms costanti dopo un po' sono una comunicazione stancante. Soprattutto se ci si ferma solo a quelli.
> ...



Certo
Hai provato a scriverti per mesi con una persona? Intendo sms di un certo tipo


----------



## Carola (11 Novembre 2013)

Io sarò cinica
Ma se mio marito compagno quello che è' rinuncia per paura di farmi male mi Sa di tenerezza di un rapporto sbagliato e che alla prima occ me la gara sotto naso
Cosa significa non rinunciò a messaggi ste a sentirlo?
Ma sentiti con un amica amico non uno che desideri e stai buona solo

Ma sta donna mi sadi folle di quelle stile madonnina e poi ....
Lolapal tu mi sei simpatica ma anche qui avevo letto tua storia
Il bagnino era un mezzo fessachiotto
Stile rimorchio da riviera romagnola
Ha rifiutato lui
Poi ti ti sei fatta un mega film gli hai scritto hai desiderato chiarezza qnd io lo avrei mandato a pie pari a cacare

No perché o chiudi o te la chiudono sta porta poi fare tutti i bravi e consigliare e facile
Ma se uno rinuncia a te chiaro e facile chiudere
Se no uno sta lo a menarsela tipo moglie di danny
Io preferisci le donne più decise meno ipocrite ecco 

Ho detto la mia


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo
> Hai provato a scriverti per mesi con una persona? Intendo sms di un certo tipo



No, mai.
Neanche mia moglie,prima di questo.
Tu che opinioni hai, in merito?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> No, mai.
> Neanche mia moglie,prima di questo.
> Tu che opinioni hai, in merito?


Che non ti stanchi
Che alimenti ancora di più
Che se fosse successo ora che sono all'inizio poteva anche arrivargli davanti e non concludere
Più passa il tempo più questa cosa monta e  quando ti incontri, perchè stai certo che se continua a scrivergli la vogli a di vederlo aumenta, puoi scommettere sul finale


----------



## Carola (11 Novembre 2013)

Scusate sembrò straniera 
Sti touch li odio

Cmq scriversi sms non stufa danny
Anzi
Alimenta credimi
Di un certo tipo eh

Lola volevo dire che la penso tipo chi ti ha scritto che col cavolo avresti rinunciato
Ho amiche che mi dicono vedi?
Io ho chiuso x amore della famiglia
Invece il tipo
Sentito odore di pressioni
Si è dato alla macchia

Facile dire ho chiuso
Chiudi un po' qnd ricambiata
Diverso eh


----------



## devastata (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sicura?Avrei detto il contrario


A volte nascondismo a noi stesse quello che desidereremmo avere.


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che mi ci fisso, semplicemente non è vero che non ci saresti andata. Poi oh, se ti da così fastidio non te lo scrivo più. Cioè, te lo scrivo il doppio.


E' che in realtà mi preoccupo per la tua salute mentale...
Diciamo che se ti va di pensarla così, se ti fa stare meglio e più sereno, beh... fai pure
Io mi sono affezionata a te...

:smile:


----------



## morfeo78 (11 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Mmmm forse eviterei il grazie... che ancora lei si sente brava per non avergli messo le corna
> 
> Sull'organizzare una serata fighissima e intrigante proprio quel giorno quoto però...
> 
> ...


Il grazie era un po retorico 
La sovrapposizione delle date serve anche a metterla ad un bivio se pensava di tenere buono il marito e fare quello che voleva lo stesso.


----------



## Calipso (11 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Il grazie era un po retorico
> La sovrapposizione delle date serve anche a metterla ad un bivio se pensava di tenere buono il marito e fare quello che voleva lo stesso.



La mia era una battuta  eravamo sulla stella lunghezza d'onda....


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' che in realtà mi preoccupo per la tua salute mentale...
> Diciamo che se ti va di pensarla così, se ti fa stare meglio e più sereno, beh... fai pure
> Io mi sono affezionata a te...
> 
> :smile:


Povero me.


----------



## free (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando io ero seriamente intenzionato a separarmi sono andato a consigliarmi dalle persone che hanno fatto ciò.
> E così mi ero fatto un quadro possibile e realistico di quanto andavo incontro.
> 
> E mi sono reso conto che io pensavo una cosa, invece nella realtà è un'altra.
> ...



ma poveri genitori, ma li vuoi lasciare un po' tranquilli??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E sono idee bonissime...:up::up::up:
> E quante volte bariamo nelle risposte
> solo per paura di perdere l'altro?


Tante.

Ma alla lunga fa male....anche se non ce ne si accorge, fa male. A entrambi.

Che se si bara, almeno sarebbe bello saperlo e sceglierlo.

Ma anche questa è una scelta.

E ognuno fa come può.

Io punto sempre tutto sulla consapevolezza di se stessi, ed è lì che gioco...sapendo che non lo si è mai fino in fondo:smile:

mia idea, eh


----------



## ipazia (11 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Proprio per capire, insieme, cosa si vuole. Quante volte parlando.. non solo si capisce meglio l'altra ma anche se stessi?


Vero, non lo escludo. Lo considero solo un passaggio successivo all'aver parlato con se stessi.

Quante volte parlando senza avere chiaro ciò di cui si parla, anzichè semplificare si complica?



lolapal ha detto:


> ...magari proprio per capire di cosa si ha bisogno?


forse dipende dalle esperienze, dai vissuti.

Non mi è mai successo di capire con qualcun altro qualcosa che già prima, almeno in germe, non fosse dentro di me.

La comunicazione è uno specchio, e uno specchio rimanda chiaro solo ciò che si specchia chiaro. 
Non è lo specchio a chiarire, ma lo sguardo di chi guarda.

E l'affetto spesso annebbia anzichè chiarire.

idea mia eh


----------



## ipazia (11 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Bene, Danny, la cosa diventa meno "pressante" senza la spada di Damocle del 15.
> In relazione alla tua analisi però mi sono permesso di nerettarti una frase.
> Secondo me il pezzo che continua a mancare in tutta la storia sta tutto li; lei deve prendere decisioni, ma io credo che anche tu dovresti cercare di pensare al *tuo* punto di vista. A che tipo di rapporto vuoi (ri)costruire *tu*, e se sia ancora possibile, per quello che senti *tu, *che ne esca qualcosa in cui anche tu, oltre che lei, possa sentirti a tuo agio e soddisfatto.


pienamente d'accordo con te:up:


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero, non lo escludo. Lo considero solo un passaggio successivo all'aver parlato con se stessi.
> 
> Quante volte parlando senza avere chiaro ciò di cui si parla, anzichè semplificare si complica?
> 
> ...


E' tutto nel neretto... :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No figurati.
> ho solo detto come vedo dal di fuori il vostro rapporto
> Mio marito per me è mio marito, non sostituisce alcuna figura paterna.
> Vero è che per mio marito ultimamente io sto facendo da madre e questo mi sta facendo perdere la stima in lui.


Ma pensa...
Io mi godo un pasto
quando lei stana il bambino che c'è in me....no?

E se lei perdesse la stima di me per questo umanissimo fatto le direi...

Tu non sei normale moglie mia...
Tu non stai bene moglie mia....

E la costringerei a legnate ad andare dalla psicoterapeuta no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Povero me.


Non preoccuparti... io sono una torda, ricordi? :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti... io sono una torda, ricordi? :smile:


Io no ma tu sì, il che è decisamente inquietante.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> UFFA!
> 
> Breve riassunto: a giugno perdo la testa, ma il celebroleso non raccoglie la stessa occasione che lui aveva lanciato, forse a causa della troppa acqua nelle orecchie;
> JB, perché ti fissi su una cosa, mi sembri un ossessivo compulsivo...


Che post fantastico che salta fora!:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io no ma tu sì, il che è decisamente inquietante.


ok, questa è contorta anche per te...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secodno me a questo punto era meglio che lo incontrava e ridimensionava la cosa
> Quei messaggi, te lo dico per esperienza, non diventeranno noiosi anzi alimenteranno la cosa. Poi posso anche sbagliarmi


Secondo me lei è stata prudente.
Perchè finchè sono sms puoi sempre tirarti indietro.
Basta spegnere un cellulare.
La vedo più dura se passi il limite di uscire con un uomo 
che ti piace...in quel senso....

Magari si sarà detta: ma che casso sto facendo?
Sono una donna SPOSATA io.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> ok, questa è contorta anche per te...


Nel senso che io non mi ricordo esattamente quando e come t'ho dato della torda, tu invece pare di sì, il che è ripeto inquietante (per me).


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io sarò cinica
> Ma se mio marito compagno quello che è' rinuncia per paura di farmi male mi Sa di tenerezza di un rapporto sbagliato e che alla prima occ me la gara sotto naso
> Cosa significa non rinunciò a messaggi ste a sentirlo?
> Ma sentiti con un amica amico non uno che desideri e stai buona solo
> ...


A me sa solo di una donna che riuncia ad un piccolo bene.
Per un bene maggiore.
Soprattutto se c'è in ballo un matrimonio.

Pensa se si volta in schifo.
Tu torni dalla tua scopata pentita e sogni come farti perdonare.
Ti ritrovi però uno che ti dice: Mi fai schifo, non ti amo più e non voglio più saperne di te.
Fora dal paradiso terrestre. Arpega.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> E ognuno fa come può.
> 
> Io punto sempre tutto sulla consapevolezza di se stessi, ed è lì che gioco...sapendo che non lo si è mai fino in fondo:smile:
> 
> mia idea, eh


Vero!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che non ti stanchi
> Che alimenti ancora di più
> Che se fosse successo ora che sono all'inizio poteva anche arrivargli davanti e non concludere
> Più passa il tempo più questa cosa monta e  quando ti incontri, perchè stai certo che se continua a scrivergli la vogli a di vederlo aumenta, puoi scommettere sul finale


Mica è detto però.
Provato sulla mia pelle.
Man mano che lei avanzava
Io mi innervosivo.

Man man che avanzava
crollava il mio mito di donna super

Man man che mandava sms 
vedevo in lei una pecola insopportabile

Ovvio...
Le ho dato buca....

Capita eh?

Si è così incazzata
che non mi ha più scritto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che io non mi ricordo esattamente quando e come t'ho dato della torda, tu invece pare di sì, il che è ripeto inquietante (per me).


Veramente, torda me lo ha detto Lothar...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me lei è stata prudente.
> Perchè finchè sono sms puoi sempre tirarti indietro.
> Basta spegnere un cellulare.
> La vedo più dura se passi il limite di uscire con un uomo
> ...


Ciao Caro...ma la racconta daiiiiiii...scusa amico,se una  delle mie ''amiche''mi dicesse''ok Lothar ci vediamo,ma mio marito sa tutto'',scapperei come una lepre.
Cio'premesso,e'vero,sms e telefonate,emai,sono cazzate enormi.Da tanto,alle mie''fagiane''dico il virtuale lo lascio ai mai goduti,razza padrona qua'dentro.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Veramente, torda me lo ha detto Lothar...


Miao miao.Loletta bella..dove sei sparita?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Caro...ma la racconta daiiiiiii...scusa amico,se una  delle mie ''amiche''mi dicesse''ok Lothar ci vediamo,ma mio marito sa tutto'',scapperei come una lepre.
> Cio'premesso,e'vero,sms e telefonate,emai,sono cazzate enormi.Da tanto,alle mie''fagiane''dico il virtuale lo lascio ai mai goduti,razza padrona qua'dentro.


Lothar sai che non ti ci vedo
a scambiare sms di un certo tipo tutto il giorno?

Sul resto non ho dubbi...

Che ne dici?
Andiamo a mangiare a Cornate d'Adda?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (11 Novembre 2013)

Ciao ipazia,

verissimo, che non siamo consapevoli fino in fondo ... 

ma quel briciolo di consapevolezza, che si sta giocando con la base di un rapporto, 
vi dovrebbe essere ... che non include la consapevolezza di cosa si vuole realmente. 

qui vedo una grande differenza ... ed è ciò che mi dispiace per Danny, 
che prova veramente di capire, di andarle incontro ecc. ecc. perché di ciò
ne è consapevole ... e la botta l'ha ricevuta lui ... e nonostante tutto
tanto stordito su questo fatto non lo è ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Caro...ma la racconta daiiiiiii...scusa amico,se una  delle mie ''amiche''mi dicesse''ok Lothar ci vediamo,ma mio marito sa tutto'',scapperei come una lepre.
> Cio'premesso,e'vero,sms e telefonate,emai,sono cazzate enormi.Da tanto,alle mie''fagiane''dico il virtuale lo lascio ai mai goduti,razza padrona qua'dentro.


Però amico mio potremmo anche giocare no?
Io intorto tua moglie, tu la mia, e vediamo come si comportano no?

Vuoi una foto nuda di mia moglie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Miao miao.Loletta bella..dove sei sparita?


Ciao micione! Tutt'ok e tu? 

L'hai trovata quella che ti ha detto di no?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar sai che non ti ci vedo
> a scambiare sms di un certo tipo tutto il giorno?
> 
> Sul resto non ho dubbi...
> ...


invece e'pieno di deficentiche li mandano..tipo l'idiota amante della signora Danny...mi pare 800 al gg,se lessi bene....

no meglio Cervia....poi andiamo alla festa della Micizia,li'vicino.. a Gatteo  no?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invece e'pieno di deficentiche li mandano..tipo l'idiota amante della signora Danny...mi pare 800 al gg,se lessi bene....
> 
> no meglio Cervia....poi andiamo alla festa della Micizia,li'vicino.. a Gatteo  no?


Io li odio...
E come s'incazzano se non rispondi...


----------



## free (11 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao micione! Tutt'ok e tu?
> 
> L'hai trovata quella che ti ha detto di no?



no...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao micione! Tutt'ok e tu?
> 
> L'hai trovata quella che ti ha detto di no?


venerdi'notte ho beccato una moglie insoddisfatta,mi ha chiesto scambio foto.E che sia ....ma alla maniera lothariana,lei manda la sua foto.Dopo io la mia.Forse:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio che la situazione è assurda.
> Ho alternative?
> La lascio?
> Per una storiella del cavolo, giunta probabilmente solo per ovviare a un fase abbastanza lunga di problemi che ci sono calati dall'alto? Un matrimonio e una lunga storia d'amore possono finire per questo?
> ...


Bello.
Per quanto possa contare da una completa sconosciuta, faccio tanto di cappello a questo ragionamento.

Non so se avrei dato il benestare proprio così palesemente, ma cmq, in bocca al lupo.


----------



## oscuro (11 Novembre 2013)

*E tu?*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo.
> Ho solo detto che lui premetta questo di te.
> 
> Insomma tu potresti consigliare a me come fare le scale al pianoforte?
> ...


Ma con il cazzo di matrimonio che hai tu chi potresti consigliare?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Veramente, torda me lo ha detto Lothar...


Ecco perchè non me lo ricordavo. Che poi in genere è un termine che neanche uso. Oddio, non sai che inquietudine mi hai tolto. Ed io che t'ho detto?


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2013)

Mi sono andato a rileggere il  post mio iniziale... ma ero proprio fuori!
Ho scritto di quelle cagate... che non pensavo neppure... in realtà non pensavo proprio niente, non
capivo niente.
Potenza della... pareidolia, o meglio dell'autoinganno.
In una situazione di shock tendiamo a nascondere la realtà.
Scusate, mi sono presentato malissimo. 
Capisco tutti i commenti successivi.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sono andato a rileggere il  post mio iniziale... ma ero proprio fuori!
> Ho scritto di quelle cagate... che non pensavo neppure... in realtà non pensavo proprio niente, non
> capivo niente.
> Potenza della... pareidolia, o meglio dell'autoinganno.
> ...


Ma dai non preoccuparti...
Le cagate sono altre no?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sono andato a rileggere il  post mio iniziale... ma ero proprio fuori!
> Ho scritto di quelle cagate... che non pensavo neppure... in realtà non pensavo proprio niente, non
> capivo niente.
> Potenza della... pareidolia, o meglio dell'autoinganno.
> ...


Come stai adesso??


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Come stai adesso??



Molto meglio.
Cioè, ora sono lucido, ho assimilato la situazione, riesco a essere razionale il giusto.
Mi è rimasta un'ansia che si manifesta con attacchi tachicardici - prima o poi sparirà.
Mai l'avrei pensato che mi potesse venire!
Inoltre leggere i vari interventi su questo thread e altrove mi è piaciuto: mi ha fatto comprendere 
parecchie dinamiche di coppia che sembrano abbastanza comuni nei rapporti.
Da questo momento in poi... si cambia vita.
Ho modificato la mia personale scala delle priorità.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai non preoccuparti...
> Le cagate sono altre no?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Beh, sì, diciamo che è tutto relativo.
Quando si vuole esprimere una certa cosa, farne capire un'altra è una cagata.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, sì, diciamo che è tutto relativo.
> Quando si vuole esprimere una certa cosa, farne capire un'altra è una cagata.


Vero...
Ma volevo dirti che quando si è in certe situazioni
è normale dare di matto no?


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco perchè non me lo ricordavo. Che poi in genere è un termine che neanche uso. Oddio, non sai che inquietudine mi hai tolto. Ed io che t'ho detto?


Mah, guarda... sinceramente, adesso proprio non mi sovviene... :smile:


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Molto meglio.
> Cioè, ora sono lucido, ho assimilato la situazione, riesco a essere razionale il giusto.
> Mi è rimasta un'ansia che si manifesta con attacchi tachicardici - prima o poi sparirà.
> Mai l'avrei pensato che mi potesse venire!
> ...


:up:
Ascoltatevi...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mah, guarda... sinceramente, adesso proprio non mi sovviene... :smile:


Mmm.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*

Sai ho notato i tuoi commenti entusiastici ai post del conte,o a quelli che hanno scritto ciò che ti faceva piacere vedere scritto,la condivisione delle tue idee....!Purtroppo non tutti ragionano in termini di convenienza,e grazie a dio c'è anche chi mantiene un minimo di decoro personale e di dignità.Può anche aver annullato il suo appuntamento,resta il fatto che tua moglie ha in testa un altro, oggi è il suo collega un domani chissà...,buona fortuna,ne avrai proprio bisogno!


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

*aggiornamento*

Infatti non poteva andare tutto così liscio. Uno cerca di farsi iniezioni di ottimismo, ma sono solo una medicina, non la cura.
Ieri sera mia moglie mi confessa una cosa. 
Sabato l'ha visto. Passava di lì, alla mattina, si sono incontrati in una cafeteria un'ora. 
Mentre io andavo con nostra figlia a prendere gli addobbi per la sua festa di compleanno.
Lui le ha dato anche un regalo per nostra figlia.
Mi arrabbio.
La cosa del regalo poi la trovo ignobile.
Anche lei dice che non capisce perché, non le è piaciuta la cosa, la bimba è una cosa solo nostra, di noi due.
"Perché così compiace la mammina che sgancia la lacrimuccia e anche altro. Sfruttare una bimba per questo è disgustoso. (nome) deve essere lasciata fuori. Questa cosa non la tollero." I miei toni sono più alterati da quanto possa sembrare qui. 
Mia moglie è  affranta, le dispiace di procurarmi altro dolore.
"Questa cosa deve finire, solo così eviterai di farlo. Questo ora spetta a te. Stiamo andando troppo "oltre", perchè anche la nostra storia possa resistere. Ne vale la pena?".
Sembrerebbe di no, lei sembrerebbe aver capito e assimilato tutto, torna carina e gaudente, come al solito.
Ma è già qualche giorno che osservo che il suo cellulare è scomparso dalla scrivania, dove lei era solito appoggiarlo da anni. Tra i patti dell'altro giorno, tra le prove per riconquistare la mia fiducia, c'era anche quella, a qualcuno sembrerà oppressivo e lesivo della privacy, di consentirmi, quando voglio, di poter guardare nel suo cellulare. Lei lo fa con me da anni. Il mio cellulare è sempre lì, in bella vista. Quindi, la mia non era una richiesta univoca. Le chiedo carinamente se posso guardare il suo cellulare, che sembra sparito.
"No, non voglio".
La risposta dice tutto. 
"hai dei segreti?
"No, ma non è giusto che tu legga i miei messaggi"
"Tu puoi aver ragione, ma siccome lo fai anche tu con me, non vedo perché tu debba negarmi questa possibilità, visto che è reciproca. Se lo fai, significa che hai dei segreti con me e questo non va bene, in questo momento.  Ti ho chiesto di essere sincera. Come credi che possa rinascere la fiducia in te, che è crollata settimana l'altra, se continui a indurmi a pensare che tu abbia dei segreti?".
"Prendi e leggilo, però non dire niente davanti a nostra figlia".
Non sarei mai voluto arrivare a questo punto. Se avesse lasciato il cellulare sempre al solito post mi sarei convinto automaticamente che non c'era nulla da nascondere.
Leggo alcuni messaggi. Lui vuole venire venerdì 15 al mattino da lei in ufficio. Quando lei è da sola.
Lui pensa di passare anche venerdì 22, pomeriggio, quando lei non lavora (fa mezza giornata). Promette baci e abbracci (in sintesi). Le dice che è molto preso da lei. 
"Non volevo che li leggessi, perché ci saresti rimasto male. Ci siamo sentiti al telefono e poi gli ho detto che non si poteva e..."
"Come posso continuare a crederti? Ma ti rendi conto? Stai distruggendo la nostra storia. Abbiamo una bambina, di là, piantata davanti al televisore, e noi stiamo ancora qui a parlare di questo. Tu lo devi lasciare, se vuoi che il nostro matrimonio sopravviva. Altrimenti, è finita."
Questo è stato l'inizio di una serata assurda e di una nottata ancora peggiore.
Io ho capito che lei è persa per lui "Quando sono in casa io ti amo, ma quando esco fuori sono un'altra persona e non riesco a trattenermi. Lui mi piace."
"E' finita, sta finendo, non ha senso andare avanti così. Siete all'inizio. Ma la vostra storia sta crescendo. Non ingannarti, non dirmi che tra due mesi sarà finita perché non è vero. Fingi di crederti, ti illudi, ma sai bene anche tu a livello conscio o inconscio non importa, che ciò non accadrà. Lui ti starà dietro, combinerà altri incontri, farete l'amore, la vostra storia durerà anni.
Nel frattempo io non sarò qui. Non resisterò a questa cosa. Litigheremo. Questi bei giorni insieme saranno un ricordo. Tu non oserai guardarmi in faccia, io neppure, per diverse ragioni Devi decidere ora, che ancora ti amo, prima che arrivi a odiarti: lascialo".
Lei rimane zitta, un silenzio che sembra eterno. 
Mettiamo a letto la bimba.
Restiamo soli.
Nessuna risposta.
La serata prosegue male. Lei mi ricatta: lo lascia ma poi lascia me, perché non vuole sentirsi oppressa.
Va bene, io non voglio stare insieme a una persona che ama un altro
Abituiamoci all'idea. Lei si pente..
"vedi, se fai così è peggio, potevamo passare una bella serata a baciarci... devi riconquistarmi, non obbligarmi a fare una cosa".
"credo che anche tu debba riconquistarmi."
La serata prosegue tra alti e bassi, disperazione e lacrime.
Non credo lei voglia lasciarlo veramente e per sempre.
Non ci credo né spero più.
A questo punto, qual è il senso di qualsiasi azione si possa fare?
Questa storia deve finire prima che lei cominci a farmi pena, o anche schifo.
Perché se continua così, andrà a finire così.
Prima di distruggere tutti i 25 anni, tra menzogne e rancori.
Abbiamo una figlia. Che adoro.
Cazzo!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti non poteva andare tutto così liscio. Uno cerca di farsi iniezioni di ottimismo, ma sono solo una medicina, non la cura.
> Ieri sera mia moglie mi confessa una cosa.
> Sabato l'ha visto. Passava di lì, alla mattina, si sono incontrati in una cafeteria un'ora.
> Mentre io andavo con nostra figlia a prendere gli addobbi per la sua festa di compleanno.
> ...


Tua moglie si sta aprofuttando della tua disponibilità. Intanto ti ha detto che non lo vedeva e l'aveva giá visto. Nob si preoccupa nemmeno ti cancellare i messaggi tanto sa che tu la perdoni. Io credo che abbia ampiamente superato i limiti poi sei tu che sai cosa sei disposto a sopportare..
Ha fatto la cazzata, l'hai scoperta doveva dimostrarti che a te ci teneva e invece ha dimostrato il contrario


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Siete all'inizio. Ma la vostra storia sta crescendo. Non ingannarti, non dirmi che tra due mesi sarà finita perché non è vero. Fingi di crederti, ti illudi
> Cazzo!


Io invece credo che potrebbe tranquillamente finire tra qualche mese. Dopo qualche scopatina...
Il problema secondo me non è la storia con lui. Il problema è che lei cerca un altro! Quello di cui io mi preoccuperei, fossi in te, è di capire bene perché ha questo bisogno così forte di un amante.
E da lì potrai capire se c'è qualche margine d'azione o no. Se è un periodo temporaneo suo di crisi esistenziale o se invece è infelice dov'è. Son due cose ben diverse.


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

*Una virgola...*



danny ha detto:


> Infatti non poteva andare tutto così liscio. Uno cerca di farsi iniezioni di ottimismo, ma sono solo una medicina, non la cura.
> Ieri sera mia moglie mi confessa una cosa.
> Sabato l'ha visto. Passava di lì, alla mattina, si sono incontrati in una cafeteria un'ora.
> Mentre io andavo con nostra figlia a prendere gli addobbi per la sua festa di compleanno.
> ...



Buongiorno danny, non è cambiata una virgola...mi spiace per te. Ma come ti ho già detto, centra la tua vita su di te stesso prima di proseguire. Se non passi da questa cruna, le cose intorno a te non cambieranno in meglio. Riscopri chi sei e cosa vuoi, poi vedrai che le cose in un modo o nell'altro si aggiusteranno. Non le puoi controllare tu, puoi solo decidere tu come agire. Lei farà ciò che vuole. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Buongiorno danny, non è cambiata una virgola...mi spiace per te. Ma come ti ho già detto, centra la tua vita su di te stesso prima di proseguire. Se non passi da questa cruna, le cose intorno a te non cambieranno in meglio. Riscopri chi sei e cosa vuoi, poi vedrai che le cose in un modo o nell'altro si aggiusteranno. Non le puoi controllare tu, puoi solo decidere tu come agire. Lei farà ciò che vuole. In bocca al lupo.


Benvenuto


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tua moglie si sta aprofuttando della tua disponibilità. Intanto ti ha detto che non lo vedeva e l'aveva giá visto. Nob si preoccupa nemmeno ti cancellare i messaggi tanto sa che tu la perdoni. Io credo che abbia ampiamente superato i limiti poi sei tu che sai cosa sei disposto a sopportare..
> Ha fatto la cazzata, l'hai scoperta doveva dimostrarti che a te ci teneva e invece ha dimostrato il contrario


Concordo...

Cspisco danny che tu la ami davvero e che tu stia tentando il tutto e per tutto ma c'e' sempre un limite....
Che sia lo schifo che proverai per lei o l odio o il dolore...e' sempre il limite che lei non si sta preoccupando di non superare....
Mi sembri piu deciso. Bene


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Abituiamoci all'idea. Lei si pente..
> "vedi, se fai così è peggio, potevamo passare una bella serata a baciarci... devi riconquistarmi, non obbligarmi a fare una cosa".


Qui però lei ha detto una stronzata. La cappellata l'ha combinata lei, tu non le devi proprio un cazzo di niente. E lei. non fosse che per pudore, non si dovrebbe permettere di avanzare pretese o richieste di alcun tipo. Non è proprio nella posizione di farlo ora...
Cosa vuol dire: " se fai così è peggio, potevamo passare una bella serata a baciarci... devi riconquistarmi, non obbligarmi a fare una cosa"?
Che lei deve poter fare quel cazzo che vuole, tu stare muto e pure impegnarti? Mentre lei? E "potevamo passare una bella serata"? Facendo finta di niente e nascondendo la polvere sotto il tappeto?
Mi sa che lei non ha tanto le idee chiare su come funziona 'sta cosa.. Tu si, ma lei mi pare invece alquanto confusa.


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quali cazzo di donne può conoscere tu?Al massimo qualche femmina compresa quella che ti sei messo per contratto dentro casa!Tu continui ad avere *una pessima opionione delle donne,ti assicuro che le donne non agiscono come la moglie di danny,non agiscono come la tua,le donne vere e per fortuna ce ne sono tante sono quelle che quando si stancano ti mandano affanculo,e non si chiedono se gli converrà o meno,anzi ti mandano affanculo mettendo nel conto che ci perderanno.Si rialzeranno sempre e comunque*,non ricattano il proprio uomo della serie:se vuoi vivere con me devi sposarmi...!Tu delle donne non capisci un cazzo come di tutto il resto.Parla delle femmine che hai frequentato,le donne lasciale stare sono un mondo che non ti appartiene e con il quale proprio non puoi realazionarti....!Il quadretto della tua famiglia è qualcosa di stomachevole,per non dire altro!





viola di mare ha detto:


> standing ovation




la standing ovation era per il neretto...


thanks for red


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti non poteva andare tutto così liscio. Uno cerca di farsi iniezioni di ottimismo, ma sono solo una medicina, non la cura.
> Ieri sera mia moglie mi confessa una cosa.
> Sabato l'ha visto. Passava di lì, alla mattina, si sono incontrati in una cafeteria un'ora.
> Mentre io andavo con nostra figlia a prendere gli addobbi per la sua festa di compleanno.
> ...


Caro Danny mi spiace di essere stato profeta di sfiga,ieri rispondendo qua'al Conte avevo ampiamente previsto che sarebbe andata cosi'.Purtroppo conosco la vita,avendo molto piu'di 50 anni..le donne non lo posso dire con certezza,neanche ora,sono una diversa dall'altra.
L'''amante''di tua moglie mi fa'schifo....io non ho mai nominato con le mie''amiche''i mariti,figurati fare un regalo alla figlia...se fossi in te,non la passerebbe liscia.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti non poteva andare tutto così liscio. Uno cerca di farsi iniezioni di ottimismo, ma sono solo una medicina, non la cura.
> Ieri sera mia moglie mi confessa una cosa.
> Sabato l'ha visto. Passava di lì, alla mattina, si sono incontrati in una cafeteria un'ora.
> Mentre io andavo con nostra figlia a prendere gli addobbi per la sua festa di compleanno.
> ...


Dai oh, ma che davvero? Ma quale riconquistarla, ma de che? Tu a sto punto non c'entri più manco nulla, non stare appresso a ste minchiate.


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

*Fa i capricci..*

...volevo presentarmi come si deve, ma l'ipad fa i capricci...buongiorno a tutti.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> ...volevo presentarmi come si deve, ma l'ipad fa i capricci...buongiorno a tutti.


Buongiorno a te e benvenuto


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti non poteva andare tutto così liscio. Uno cerca di farsi iniezioni di ottimismo, ma sono solo una medicina, non la cura.
> Ieri sera mia moglie mi confessa una cosa.
> Sabato l'ha visto. Passava di lì, alla mattina, si sono incontrati in una cafeteria un'ora.
> Mentre io andavo con nostra figlia a prendere gli addobbi per la sua festa di compleanno.
> ...



penso se tu fossi mio fratello...
ti prego Danny, fai la borsa e vai via di casa, sparisci per un pò, di a tua figlia che devi andare fuori per lavoro, inventa qualcosa, ma mettile paura... lei non teme di perderti, lei non è più lei e non lo sarà mai più, è l'altra, quella "quando esce", tu invece sei ancora dentro da non riuscire a vedere, disposto ad un perdono inutile perchè non è quello che lei vuole... lei vuole un'avventura, una storia, lei vuole essere libera... io lo so che il dolore è lancinante, che la testa ti scoppia e che pensi di non farcela, ma ce la fai, fidati, qui più di qualcuno c'è passato ed in un modo o in un altro ha risolto, ma questo non è risolvere, è volere il tuo benestare a tradirti solo per convenienza...
ti prego sul serio Danny fai qualcosa per te, ed anche per tua figlia...


----------



## sheldon (12 Novembre 2013)

La tua "tattica" purtroppo come previsto da molti non sta funzionando.

Devi agire,che ti piaccia o no,anzi io anche se non si dovrebbe mai contattare il terzo incomodo,in questo caso prenderei in considerazione la possibilita' di farlo,quello del regalo a vostra figlia è veramente un brutto gesto.

Prendi atto che tua moglie non è la persona che vorresti,ma una persona che continua a mentirti,che ti sta manipolando,che usa metodi piacevoli ma squallidi (mi riferisco ai risvegli) per tenerti buono,che ti ricatta,questa è lei in questo momento.

Adesso c'è bisogno di una reazione forte da parte tua,esci di casa,dicendole che vuoi del tempo per pensare al vostro rapporto,che cosi' non ti sta piu' bene,dille che vai da un avvocato...qualcosa devi fare.

Anche lei che deve prendere atto che il vostro rapporto è in crisi e che tu non puoi piu' accettare questi suoi comportamenti.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*DannyI*



danny ha detto:


> Infatti non poteva andare tutto così liscio. Uno cerca di farsi iniezioni di ottimismo, ma sono solo una medicina, non la cura.
> Ieri sera mia moglie mi confessa una cosa.
> Sabato l'ha visto. Passava di lì, alla mattina, si sono incontrati in una cafeteria un'ora.
> Mentre io andavo con nostra figlia a prendere gli addobbi per la sua festa di compleanno.
> ...


TI HO SCRITTO UN MINUTO PRIMA DEL TUO POST QUELLO CHE PENSAVO !TI HO DATO AMPIA DIMOSTRAZIONE DI CHI CAPISCE COME VANNO CERTE DINAMICHE,E MI SEMBRA DI AVERLO SCRITTO PALESEMENTE E DI CHI NON CAPISCE UN CAZZO VEDASI I POST CHE TU CARO DANNY HAI CONTINUATO AD APPREZZARE,QUELLI DEL CONTE E DI QUALCHE ALTRO SCIAMANNATO SENZA PALLE!HO SCRITTO TANTE VOLTE CHE NON C'è COSA PEGGIORE DI QUANDO UNA DONNA NON RISPETTA PIù IL SUO UOMO,PURTROPPO SPESSO FINISCE TUTTO IN BURLA PERCHè OSCURO E RIGIDO,OSCURO è BRAVO CON IL CULO DEGLI ALTRI....!QUESTI SONO I RISULTATI,QUESTE SONO LE REALTà.Questa è la donna che si ritrova danny.In questo 3d non credo ci sia altro da aggiungere,è la risposta migliore a chi mi giudica,e spesso mette in dubbio la mia credibilità.Mi spiace danny,mi spiace veramente!Conte sei il solito povero coglione!Solita figura di merda.


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tua moglie si sta aprofuttando della tua disponibilità. Intanto ti ha detto che non lo vedeva e l'aveva giá visto. Nob si preoccupa nemmeno ti cancellare i messaggi tanto sa che tu la perdoni. Io credo che abbia ampiamente superato i limiti poi sei tu che sai cosa sei disposto a sopportare..
> Ha fatto la cazzata, l'hai scoperta doveva dimostrarti che a te ci teneva e invece ha dimostrato il contrario


Ciao Farfy, stavolta ti quoto io... Non credevo, sinceramente, che si potesse essere così subdoli...Non dopo 25 anni, con una figlia e un marito a dir poco comprensivo...
Che tristezza. 
Mi spiace Danny, ma anche io adesso sono per la linea dura... vai un pò via di casa...e vedi come la prende.... ma pensa te che squallore! e per il primo venuto.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> la standing ovation era per il neretto...
> 
> 
> thanks for red


Un ringraziamento particolare per te,sarebbe opportuno che tu ricordassi a  certi omuncoli,cosa è una DONNA,la storia di una DONNA!E tu ne sai qualcosa.


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Un ringraziamento particolare per te,sarebbe opportuno che tu ricordassi a certi omuncoli,cosa è una DONNA,la storia di una DONNA!E tu ne sai qualcosa.


infatti se penso a chi può avermi dato il rosso...

non mi interessa guarda, ho scritto quello che secondo me dovrebbe fare Danny, come se fosse mio fratello ma...
alla fine ognuno ha quel che si merita e se se lo tiene o se lo fa piacere non lo rende più accettabile, solamente si accontenta di una esistenza basata sulla menzogna e il quieto vivere...
io non ho voluto, io sono caduta e mi sono rialzata, mi ci sono ammalata e sono guarita, io mio figlio lo sto crescendo da sola e mai, ripeto mai mi sarei potuta confrontare con un uomo come Danny, se fossi stata dall'altra parte, se fossi stata io a tradire, mai avrei accettato che mio marito per amore mio accettasse le mie corna, lo avrei lasciato, prendendomi le mie responsabilità... perchè poi secondo me anche per tradire non ci vuole solo fegato nell'inventarti i draghi, ci vuole anche un pò di "condotta"...


----------



## Diletta (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La serata prosegue male. Lei mi ricatta: lo lascia ma poi lascia me, perché non vuole sentirsi oppressa.
> Va bene, io non voglio stare insieme a una persona che ama un altro
> Abituiamoci all'idea. Lei si pente..
> "vedi, se fai così è peggio, potevamo passare una bella serata a baciarci... devi riconquistarmi, non obbligarmi a fare una cosa".
> ...




Che nottata devi aver passato, mi dispiace molto, anche perché so di cosa si parla...

Punto 1°
tua moglie in questo momento (ma possibile che non lo fosse così anche prima?) è solo una donnicciola capricciosa e immatura che gioca a fare l'adolescente e con un'adolescente ci si ragiona poco.

Punto 2°
a questo punto la sola linea che puoi seguire è quella della fermezza:
tu non obblighi nessuno, la scelta rimane sua sapendo bene i rischi a cui va incontro il vostro matrimonio.
Massima chiarezza in questo.

Punto 3°
non cadere nella trappola del "riconquistarmi", tu non devi fare proprio niente di più di quello che fai, se c'è qualcuno che deve riconquistare l'altro è solo lei, per come sta agendo.

Punto 4°
il ricatto da lei espresso non si può sentire da una moglie e mamma...l'unica è stendere un velo pietoso pensando che lei ora non c'è di testa. 

Punto 5°
penso anch'io che dovresti considerare l'idea di allontanarti da casa per qualche giorno (anche perché ci impazzisci lì dentro). Lasciala nel suo brodo.

Ultima considerazione: purtroppo quello che hai ventilato è giusto: la storia deve finire prima del punto di non ritorno, punto in cui tu non vorrai più avere niente a che fare con lei.
Una volta che arrivi lì è proprio finita. 

Faccio il tifo per te!


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

Il 15 avevo preparato una seratina per noi due.
Stasera le dirò che può tranquillamente uscire con l'altro.
Contemporaneamente le presenterò le condizioni che richiedo per la separazione.
Stavo già pensando anch'io di allontanarmi per un po'.
Spero che questo la faccia rinsavire, spero che nel frattempo si renda conto di cosa sta accadendo, spero anche che la 
giornata le porti consiglio, che abbia ragionato su quanto sta accadendo.
Se non accadrà, almeno comincerò a trovare una mia via d'uscita.


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il 15 avevo preparato una seratina per noi due.
> Stasera le dirò che può tranquillamente uscire con l'altro.
> Contemporaneamente le presenterò le condizioni che richiedo per la separazione.
> Stavo già pensando anch'io di allontanarmi per un po'.
> ...


così danny, così devi fare e te lo dico mentre addosso risento  il dolore che ho provato io...
non c'è altra soluzione... devi andare, devi mettere tu un punto dove lei non lo metterà mai...
il dolore poi si trasforma e arriverà il giorno che sarai talmente abituato da non sentirlo più e quel giorno sarai pronto per qualcos'altro certamente più pulito...


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

*danny*

Ormai leggo poco la tua storia, credo siano passati parecchi giorni dal tuo primo post. Volevo domandarti, l'hai lasciata libera di agire e considerato che o ha agito oppure no, adesso lei a te come decisione "finale, conclusiva" cosa ti ha detto? cosa ha deciso?

Non dirmi che ancora state a discutere sul da farsi o non da farsi, sarebbe altrettanto incredibile dopo un tot di tempo non aver ancora preso una decisione, a me no che..! tutto stia passando semplicemente su un andazzo ipotetico e fantasioso dove una scelta non è stata ancora presa. e se non è stata presa perchè dopo un tot di tempo ancora non è stata presa.

PS, se ancora tua moglie non ha deciso e state ancora ad aspettare una decisione in base alla scelta di tua moglie, per piacere non mi rispondere.


----------



## zanna (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> così danny, così devi fare e te lo dico mentre addosso risento  il dolore che ho provato io...
> non c'è altra soluzione... devi andare, devi mettere tu un punto dove lei non lo metterà mai...
> il dolore poi si trasforma e arriverà il giorno che sarai talmente abituato da non sentirlo più e quel giorno sarai pronto per qualcos'altro certamente più pulito...


Si però che rabbia .... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
IMHO


----------



## Diletta (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il 15 avevo preparato una seratina per noi due.
> Stasera le dirò che può tranquillamente uscire con l'altro.
> Contemporaneamente le presenterò le condizioni che richiedo per la separazione.
> Stavo già pensando anch'io di allontanarmi per un po'.
> ...




...ecco come si rovina un bel matrimonio e una bella coppia.
Ce l'ho con tua moglie come ce l'ho con mio marito che per una fugace novità, una distrazione dall'ordinario, si permettono di buttare via ciò che c'è di più prezioso, come se fossero diventati improvvisamente dei dementi. 
Mi fanno proprio incazzare, i mentecatti...
Ma che se ne vadano affanculo, loro e le loro avventure!!!


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Si però che rabbia .... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> IMHO



e hai perfettamente ragione!


----------



## zanna (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ormai leggo poco la tua storia, credo siano passati parecchi giorni dal tuo primo post. Volevo domandarti, l'hai lasciata libera di agire e considerato che o ha agito oppure no, *adesso lei a te come decisione "finale, conclusiva" cosa ti ha detto? cosa ha deciso?*
> 
> Non dirmi che ancora state a discutere sul da farsi o non da farsi, sarebbe altrettanto incredibile dopo un tot di tempo non aver ancora preso una decisione, a me no che..! tutto stia passando semplicemente su un andazzo ipotetico e fantasioso dove una scelta non è stata ancora presa. e se non è stata presa perchè dopo un tot di tempo ancora non è stata presa.
> 
> PS, se ancora tua moglie non ha deciso e state ancora ad aspettare una decisione in base alla scelta di tua moglie, per piacere non mi rispondere.


Secondo te cosa può aver detto o deciso? Sarà presumibilmente chiusa nel più assoluto mutismo .... se così fosse mi/ci ricorderebbe qualcuno ... vero??


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Secondo te cosa può aver detto o deciso? Sarà presumibilmente chiusa nel più assoluto mutismo .... se così fosse mi/ci ricorderebbe qualcuno ... vero??


Nenti sacciu ..nenti vitti, e se c'ero dormivo. :mrgreen:


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il 15 avevo preparato una seratina per noi due.
> Stasera le dirò che può tranquillamente uscire con l'altro.
> Contemporaneamente le presenterò le condizioni che richiedo per la separazione.
> Stavo già pensando anch'io di allontanarmi per un po'.
> ...



mi spiace dirtelo, ma prevedo tempi lunghi...lei non è per niente chiara, e tu le vai un po' a rimorchio, nel senso che le tue decisioni dipendono dalle sue
quindi capisci che non sarà una cosa semplice
allontanarsi, potendo, sarebbe l'ideale, per smuovere le acque


----------



## zanna (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nenti sacciu ..nenti vitti, e se c'ero dormivo. :mrgreen:


:cooldue:


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> solamente si accontenta di una esistenza basata sulla menzogna e il quieto vivere...


Embhé? Anche fosse?
La gran parte dei matrimoni sono basati sul quieto vivere, e spesso sono i matrimoni più stabili e tranquilli.
Tu hai fatto una scelta coraggiosa che io sto ancora meditando... 
E sono quindi l'ultimo che può giudicare.
Anche se, a leggere te ed altri. Sembra diate come per certo un epilogo che a mio avviso non è ancora scritto.


----------



## Gian (12 Novembre 2013)

'andò vai Danny....:unhappy:
resta al tuo posto....tranquillo....KEEP CALM e vai avanti....

:up:
qui nessuno lascerà nessuno.
sul resto scrivo a parte, un forte abbraccio!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

Cancellato altrimenti dovevo stare almeno dieci post per spiegare.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il 15 avevo preparato una seratina per noi due.
> Stasera le dirò che può tranquillamente uscire con l'altro.
> Contemporaneamente le presenterò le condizioni che richiedo per la separazione.
> Stavo già pensando anch'io di allontanarmi per un po'.
> ...


Oh finalmente! E non perchè le chiedi la separazione ma perchè finalmente reagisci. 
Magari finalmente si rende conto che ha al suo fianco un uomo e non un pupazzo di cui può fare ciò che vuole


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Embhé? Anche fosse?
> La gran parte dei matrimoni sono basati sul quieto vivere, e spesso sono i matrimoni più stabili e tranquilli.
> Tu hai fatto una scelta coraggiosa che io sto ancora meditando...
> E sono quindi l'ultimo che può giudicare.
> Anche se, a leggere te ed altri. Sembra diate come per certo un epilogo che a mio avviso non è ancora scritto.



questo è quello che pensi tu, come quello che ho scritto è quello che ho pensato io... non dico che tu sei migliore ed io peggiore e nemmeno il contrario, siamo diversi e reagiamo diversamente, su una cosa però levati il salame dagli occhi, credo che l'epilogo sia proprio quello che credo io non tu...


certo sono i matrimoni più tranquilli e stabili perchè ognuno si fa i cazzi propri e sono basati sulla menzogna e il quieto vivere... io a mio figlio voglio insegnargli di non accontentarsi e di non trattare la donna che sceglie come la stronza qualunque da poter prendere in giro...

tu fai come vuoi, ma da una come me non potrai mai avere stima (TU inteso in generale)


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti non poteva andare tutto così liscio. Uno cerca di farsi iniezioni di ottimismo, ma sono solo una medicina, non la cura.
> Ieri sera mia moglie mi confessa una cosa.
> Sabato l'ha visto. Passava di lì, alla mattina, si sono incontrati in una cafeteria un'ora.
> Mentre io andavo con nostra figlia a prendere gli addobbi per la sua festa di compleanno.
> ...


Bon.
Io al tuo posto dato che mi sto decisamente rompendo i maroni, 
vado da lui e gli dico: senti brutto stronzo, lascia in pace mia moglie.

Ovvio mica dico niente a mia moglie no?
Lei sa che quando il conte tace, è perchè sta per agire.

ma robe da matti....

Senti fa così, lascia stare le colpe di tua moglie, di a te stesso, sta cretina è vittima di questo bel tomo, che ci sa fare....

Tu prova ad andare da lui...
Chiedi a Ultimo...dicono che quando arriva il marito in person...sto tipo di uomini si caga sotto...

E poi ronud due...
Se la moglie si lamenta che le hai rovinato la love story
le dici....

Senti cretina vediamo di crescere un attimo che abbiamo 50 anni e na famiglia da crescere...
O tiri dalla mia parte o non se ne fa nulla....

Ma non si possono leggere ste cose...

Round tre
Prendo suo cellulare e lo fracasso subito...
Perde numero, perde sms...e chi se ne frega....

ma ci rendiamo conto....(bestema)...

Lei riceve il suo bel tomo in ufficio durante le ore di lavoro....


Per forza l'Italia va a rotoli....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tua moglie si sta aprofuttando della tua disponibilità. Intanto ti ha detto che non lo vedeva e l'aveva giá visto. Nob si preoccupa nemmeno ti cancellare i messaggi tanto sa che tu la perdoni. Io credo che abbia ampiamente superato i limiti poi sei tu che sai cosa sei disposto a sopportare..
> Ha fatto la cazzata, l'hai scoperta doveva dimostrarti che a te ci teneva e invece ha dimostrato il contrario


ha dimostrato di essere vittima di un marpione.
Capita...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Buongiorno danny, non è cambiata una virgola...mi spiace per te. Ma come ti ho già detto, centra la tua vita su di te stesso prima di proseguire. Se non passi da questa cruna, le cose intorno a te non cambieranno in meglio. Riscopri chi sei e cosa vuoi, poi vedrai che le cose in un modo o nell'altro si aggiusteranno. Non le puoi controllare tu, puoi solo decidere tu come agire. Lei farà ciò che vuole. In bocca al lupo.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Grande infatti gli ho appena scritto cosa farei io al suo posto...
Tu moglie puoi pigliarmi per il culo...ma una sola volta...
Perchè appunto se me ne accorgo...
Vedi quel che capita...

La cosa peggiore è quando lei vuole farti vedere il suo lui, con i suoi occhi....
Come fa mia figlia con me....quando...mi parla delle collane....


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon.
> Io al tuo posto dato che mi sto decisamente rompendo i maroni,
> vado da lui e gli dico: senti brutto stronzo, lascia in pace mia moglie.
> 
> ...



il round tre me gusta mucho!!! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> la standing ovation era per il neretto...
> 
> 
> thanks for red


Bon allora beccate pure questo.
Tu applaudi chi si permette di giudicare MIA moglie.

Brava...
Una vera signora!

( ah vero sei romana)
Burini e Cafoni.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Danny mi spiace di essere stato profeta di sfiga,ieri rispondendo qua'al Conte avevo ampiamente previsto che sarebbe andata cosi'.Purtroppo conosco la vita,avendo molto piu'di 50 anni..le donne non lo posso dire con certezza,neanche ora,sono una diversa dall'altra.
> L'''amante''di tua moglie mi fa'schifo....io non ho mai nominato con le mie''amiche''i mariti,figurati fare un regalo alla figlia...se fossi in te,non la passerebbe liscia.


Si hai ragione a sto giro...
Infatti con queste nuove...
Io avrei già fatto casino....ma non con lei...
Ma con lui....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> penso se tu fossi mio fratello...
> ti prego Danny, fai la borsa e vai via di casa, sparisci per un pò, di a tua figlia che devi andare fuori per lavoro, inventa qualcosa, ma mettile paura... lei non teme di perderti, lei non è più lei e non lo sarà mai più, è l'altra, quella "quando esce", tu invece sei ancora dentro da non riuscire a vedere, disposto ad un perdono inutile perchè non è quello che lei vuole... lei vuole un'avventura, una storia, lei vuole essere libera... io lo so che il dolore è lancinante, che la testa ti scoppia e che pensi di non farcela, ma ce la fai, fidati, qui più di qualcuno c'è passato ed in un modo o in un altro ha risolto, ma questo non è risolvere, è volere il tuo benestare a tradirti solo per convenienza...
> ti prego sul serio Danny fai qualcosa per te, ed anche per tua figlia...


Ma sentitela...
Io il paron di casa...
Devo andarmene da casa mia...
Perchè lei si è infigata di un altro?

ma robe da non credere....

Io faccio come Ultimo, vado dal bel tomo e gli do un calcio nei coglioni....

Lei vuole un'avventura
Lei vuole essere libera....

Ma è suo diritto?

E che caspita...

Ma io faccio come Danielacala...

La chiudo fuori sulle scale....

Allora visto?

Le mogli cacciano i mariti fuori sulle scale
I mariti invece quando sono cornuti se ne devono andare loro...

Ma da non credere....eh


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ha dimostrato di essere vittima di un marpione.
> Capita...


Ecco l'incapace di intendere e di voler mi mancava:unhappy:


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon allora beccate pure questo.
> Tu applaudi chi si permette di giudicare MIA moglie.
> 
> Brava...
> ...



te mi sai che non stai bene, leggi il neretto, a me di tua moglie me ne frega meno di niente, io parlavo e ho quotato il pezzo in cui lui scrive che ci sono donne e tante per fortuna che prima di tradire lasciano pagando le conseguenze e che ci sono donne che quando vengono tradite non rimangono con questi uomini solo per convenienza...

che io sia una signora puoi urlarlo, caro conticino


e poi vaffanculo omuncolo!

cordialmente la romana burina e cafona!


ma guarda sto coso!!!


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon.
> Io al tuo posto dato che mi sto decisamente rompendo i maroni,
> vado da lui e gli dico: senti brutto stronzo, lascia in pace mia moglie.
> 
> ...


Adesso invece di prendersela con la moglie dovrebbe andare a litigare con un terzo CHE NON C'ENTRA UN CAZZO?E TU SEI QUELLO CON 20 ANNI DI MATRIMONIO?Io non ti darei più l'oppurtinità di scrivere stronzate,e frasi razziste....!


----------



## andrea53 (12 Novembre 2013)

*Ecco...*



viola di mare ha detto:


> penso se tu fossi mio fratello...
> *ti prego Danny, fai la borsa e vai via di casa, sparisci per un pò, *di a tua figlia che devi andare fuori per lavoro, inventa qualcosa, ma mettile paura... lei non teme di perderti, lei non è più lei e non lo sarà mai più, è l'altra, quella "quando esce", tu invece sei ancora dentro da non riuscire a vedere, disposto ad un perdono inutile perchè non è quello che lei vuole... lei vuole un'avventura, una storia, lei vuole essere libera... io lo so che il dolore è lancinante, che la testa ti scoppia e che pensi di non farcela, ma ce la fai, fidati, qui più di qualcuno c'è passato ed in un modo o in un altro ha risolto, ma questo non è risolvere, è volere il tuo benestare a tradirti solo per convenienza...
> ti prego sul serio Danny fai qualcosa per te, ed anche per tua figlia...


Ciao Danny... Dopo quello che avevi detto le cose erano apparse sotto una luce diversa. Anche io avevo creduto, ma evidentemente l'ottimismo a volte è un cattivo consigliere. 
Ti ricordi il mio primo post qui: lasciala sola, fagli trovare la casa vuota. Se lei non è capace di rinunciare, mettila di fronte alle conseguenze delle sue scelte. Ma come fa ad essere attratta da uno che si permette di fare un gesto immensamente stupido come il regalo a VOSTRA figlia? Come fa ad apprezzare uno che se ne fotte dei suoi figli e di sua moglie che ha problemi di salute? 
Questo cerca soltanto una relazione senza problemi, una distrazione alla faccia delle sofferenze e degli inganni inflitti ai suoi familiari. E tua moglie, scusami, se accetta tutto questo, è semplicemente UGUALE A LUI. Cosa vorrebbe dire _mi devi riconquistare_? 
Ma chi è che si sta comportando in maniera inqualificabile? Lei immagina in questa situazione di potersi fare l'amante col marito a casa che l'aspetta, senza conseguenze per la sua vita familiare e senza scosse significative nei rapporti con VOSTRA figlia. Adesso ritorno al mio consiglio iniziale, quello che anche tante donne qui ti stanno dando: 
LASCIALA SOLA. 
Tanto se ti vuole tradire lo farà indifferentemente, sia che resti,  sia che te ne vada. Non fa differenza, per lei!
Vai via, e - se puoi - porta via qualche giorno anche la bimba. Devi farle vedere cosa c'è alla fine del tunnel: la fine della SUA famiglia. Avevi prenotato la serata in qualche bel ristorante? passala a lei, che ci vada col suo ganzo. 
Sono un uomo, eh, anche abbastanza maturo (purtroppo), non mi manca l'esperienza. 
Se mia moglie, quando c'era, poverina, avesse perso la testa per uno così, l'avrei mandata affanc. senza nemmeno discutere, lettera dell'avvocato e via. Avrei sperato per un po' che ci arrivasse da sola, un appannamento, una caduta di lucidità può capitare. Un po' come hai fatto tu. Ma una volta passato il Rubicone, basta, perdio! 
E chi è questo cretino, scusa? Sarà che io ho un modo diverso di rapportarmi alle persone... 
Messaggini, egoismo, regalini disgustosi. Ha abbondantemente passato la quarantina, mi sembra...Facendo due più due mi sentirei di definirlo un'emerita testa di. Lasciaglielo godere, se le piace... Alza la testa, la tua dignità di persona viene prima delle stronzate di due attempati adolescenti.
Da come hai scritto qui mi sembri una persona apprezzabile.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso invece di prendersela con la moglie dovrebbe andare a litigare con un terzo CHE NON C'ENTRA UN CAZZO?E TU SEI QUELLO CON 20 ANNI DI MATRIMONIO?Io non ti darei più l'oppurtinità di scrivere stronzate,e frasi razziste....!


Senti...
Tu fa come ti pare a te
Che io faccio come pare a me...
Vabbuò?

La differenza tra me e te è che tu sei un voltagabbana di prim'ordine
Io un volta puttana a mio piacere.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Si ho vent'anni di matrimonio.
Tu invece?

Manco ti sei sposato...quindi aria...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Solo*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon allora beccate pure questo.
> Tu applaudi chi si permette di giudicare MIA moglie.
> 
> Brava...
> ...


Sei un POVERO DEMENTE,tua moglie si lascia giudicare da sola,stare con te da 20 anni a certe condizioni....che cosa dovremmo pensare?cosa?Continuo a sostenere che non bisognerebbe darti l'opportunità di scrivere frasi razziste,e mi meraviglio che ci siano duo o tre cialtroni che ti seguono a ruota....!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei un POVERO DEMENTE,tua moglie si lascia giudicare da sola,stare con te da 20 anni a certe condizioni....che cosa dovremmo pensare?cosa?Continuo a sostenere che non bisognerebbe darti l'opportunità di scrivere frasi razziste,e mi meraviglio che ci siano duo o tre cialtroni che ti seguono a ruota....!


Senti teron...
Ma non ti sembra proprio di pessimo gusto
giudicare mogli, mariti, figli, padri degli utenti?

Eh?


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ta cretina è vittima di questo bel tomo,


Ma stai scherzando?
Colpa di lui?
Ma lei è incapace di intendere e di volere??


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Tu fa come ti pare a te
> Che io faccio come pare a me...
> Vabbuò?
> ...


Stai facendo ridere tutto il forum:rotfl:,ti stai coprendo di ridicolo,e ti ricordo che con i tuoi 20 anni di matrimonio ti ci puoi pulire avidamente il culo,perchè non hanno alcun valore.Dopo 6 mesi avete incominciato a farvi i cazzi vostri ma che cazzo ci vuoi insegnare coglione?cosa?chi puoi consigliare?Abbiam tutti notato la valenza dei tuoi consigli:mrgreen:,non ci hai capito un cazzo,come sempre,e critichi pure i consigli altrui definendoli cagate?se c'è uno stronzo quello sei tu!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma vai a strimpellare in chiesa che secondo me suoni pure di merda...!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando?
> Colpa di lui?
> Ma lei è incapace di intendere e di volere??


Meno male che non sono l'unica a pensarlo
Da traditrice mi incazzerei parecchio se mio marito andasse dall'altro
Ma pensi che sia una cretina che non faccia le scelte giuste o sbagliate usando la mia di testa?
Ma mi pensi così scema che arriva un pirla qualunque e io perdo il senno?


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti teron...
> Ma non ti sembra proprio di pessimo gusto
> giudicare mogli, mariti, figli, padri degli utenti?
> 
> Eh?


E come posso definire uno come te o come tua moglie?senza morale,senza dignità,senza amor proprio?senza valori?polentone del cazzo!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando?
> Colpa di lui?
> Ma lei è incapace di intendere e di volere??


Non capace di intendere e di volere...
Ma debole.
Sfruttata in una sua debolezza...dal tipico uomo che ci sa fare.

Perfino il regalino alla figlia.
Renditi conto.

Proprio perchè lui non è la mia famiglia e si sta avvicinando troppo, prima affronto lui e non spreco energie contro mia moglie.

Poi vedo come reagisce lei, quando ho rovinato la loro love story.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non capace di intendere e di volere...
> *Ma debole.
> *Sfruttata in una sua debolezza...dal tipico uomo che ci sa fare.
> 
> ...


Ma quante palle
non sei debole se scopi con un altro
allora intando che ci sei denuncialo per violenza
Cazzate per giustificare un tradimento e renderlo più accettabile


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si hai ragione a sto giro...
> Infatti con queste nuove...
> Io avrei già fatto casino....ma non con lei...
> Ma con lui....


Lui,lo vado a cercare alla domenica ore 13.a casa sua...voglio che la moglie sappia,che m......di uomo si e'presa..poi gli pianto due pugni nel muso...che ne dici amico??


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai facendo ridere tutto il forum:rotfl:,ti stai coprendo di ridicolo,e ti ricordo che con i tuoi 20 anni di matrimonio ti ci puoi pulire avidamente il culo,perchè non hanno alcun valore.Dopo 6 mesi avete incominciato a farvi i cazzi vostri ma che cazzo ci vuoi insegnare coglione?cosa?chi puoi consigliare?Abbiam tutti notato la valenza dei tuoi consigli:mrgreen:,non ci hai capito un cazzo,come sempre,e critichi pure i consigli altrui definendoli cagate?se c'è uno stronzo quello sei tu!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma vai a strimpellare in chiesa che secondo me suoni pure di merda...!


Mah sai...
Quelle carte hanno un certo valore
Per certe questioni...

Un valore così poco importante
che si sta lottando perchè anche le coppie di fatto possano usufruirne...

Senti tutti possono vedere come suono...
Ma capisco che per te io suoni di merda...
Devi essere molto limitato in sensibilità musicale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma sentitela*...
> Io il paron di casa...
> Devo andarmene da casa mia...
> Perchè lei si è infigata di un altro?
> ...



ma chi ti conosce???



contepinceton ha detto:


> *Senti teron*...
> Ma non ti sembra proprio di pessimo gusto
> giudicare mogli, mariti, figli, padri degli utenti?
> 
> Eh?


poi la romana burina e cafona sarei io???


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meno male che non sono l'unica a pensarlo
> Da traditrice mi incazzerei parecchio se mio marito andasse dall'altro
> Ma pensi che sia una cretina che non faccia le scelte giuste o sbagliate usando la mia di testa?
> Ma mi pensi così scema che arriva un pirla qualunque e io perdo il senno?



Appunto.
Incazzati....
Che devo stare male e non fare niente?

No penso che è arrivato uno furbo. Non un pirla.
E io ho il dovere di proteggere il tuo senno minacciato.

Ma avrei raggiunto lo scopo di farti incazzare.

E sarebbe solo l'inizio della guerra.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quante palle
> non sei debole se scopi con un altro
> allora intando che ci sei denuncialo per violenza
> Cazzate per giustificare un tradimento e renderlo più accettabile


Ma che scopate e scopate...
Si che sei debole.
Si che lo sei.
SI.

Perchè TE NE VERGOGNI difronte a tuo marito.


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon allora beccate pure questo.
> Tu applaudi chi si permette di giudicare MIA moglie.
> 
> Brava...
> ...


lo puoi dire forte, una signora con la S maiscola

burino e cafone ce sarai, omuncolo


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lui,lo vado a cercare alla domenica ore 13.a casa sua...voglio che la moglie sappia,che m......di uomo si e'presa..poi gli pianto due pugni nel muso...che ne dici amico??


SI.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Incazzati....
> Che devo stare male e non fare niente?
> 
> ...


il cavaliere senza macchia
Ripeto il senno minacciato ce l'hai tu se te la prendi con l'altro. Sono io la colpevole incazzati con me.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che scopate e scopate...
> Si che sei debole.
> Si che lo sei.
> SI.
> ...



Non mi sembra che se ne vergogna. Non mi sembra proprio


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lo puoi dire forte, una signora con la S maiscola
> 
> burino e cafone ce sarai, omuncolo



:inlove:

grazie amore ma lascia perdere, in testa c'ha la nebbia.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sai...
> Quelle carte hanno un certo valore
> Per certe questioni...
> 
> ...


Valori?ma che cazzo ne sai tu di valori?riconosci solo il valore delle carte?e dopo 6 mesi hai incominciato a tradire tua moglie?ma fai pena,comunque complimenti,con 20 anni di matrimonio e la tua grande esperienza avevi inquadrato benissimo la signora di danny,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e adesso danny dovrebbe andare a prendere di petto l'amante che non c'entra una minchia,tu sei proprio imbecille....!A 15 anni ragionavo meglio di te che ne hai 46....e non puoi capire le risate che ci facciamo,perchè  un fenomeno come te non potevo certo nasconderlo al mondo....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> grazie amore ma lascia perdere, in testa c'ha la nebbia.


Ma quale nebbia,gli pesano le corna,gli bruciano ma d'altronde...lui è un cornuto e contento!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> il cavaliere senza macchia
> Ripeto il senno minacciato ce l'hai tu se te la prendi con l'altro. Sono io la colpevole incazzati con me.


Nessun cavaliere senza macchia.
In questo caso io me la prendo prima con l'altro.
Colpevole di aver insidiato la mia signora.

IO LA PENSO COSì'.

Tu fa la prova con tuo marito e vedi se si incazza prima con te o prima con l'altro.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> il cavaliere senza macchia
> Ripeto il senno minacciato ce l'hai tu se te la prendi con l'altro. Sono io la colpevole incazzati con me.


Ma infatti,ma sto cazzo di conte è proprio un cretino,prima fa il moderno,poi vuole andare ad alzare le mani ad uno che non c'entra una beata minchia,ti giuro che ci sta fecendo morire dal ridere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Non ha un filo logico,lui scrive per i consensi,e nonostante tutto fa figure di merda a nastro,adesso sono curioso di vedere cosa cazzo si inventerà sto cialtrone.....!


----------



## morfeo78 (12 Novembre 2013)

*dany*



Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Farfy, stavolta ti quoto io... Non credevo, sinceramente, che si potesse essere così subdoli...Non dopo 25 anni, con una figlia e un marito a dir poco comprensivo...
> Che tristezza.
> Mi spiace Danny, ma anche io adesso sono per la linea dura... vai un pò via di casa...e vedi come la prende.... ma pensa te che squallore! e per il primo venuto.


Quoto sia farfalla che calipso. A tutto c'è un limite!
E tua moglie c'è dentro fino al collo altro che avventura!

L'organizzare la giornata del 15 x intero avrebbe fatto emergere i suoi piani. Subdoli. Di fare la brava moglie e continuare per le sue.... di solito sono ottimista ma qui non so quanto ci sia da poter recuperare. Sopratutto per te. Come puoi riavere fiducia dopo che si è comportata in questo modo???

L'andare via di casa non lo farei neppure x strategia per poi rientrare ma come biglietto di sola andata....


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> grazie amore ma lascia perdere, in testa c'ha la nebbia.


va bene, solo perchè me lo chiedi te :inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Valori?ma che cazzo ne sai tu di valori?riconosci solo il valore delle carte?e dopo 6 mesi hai incominciato a tradire tua moglie?ma fai pena,comunque complimenti,con 20 anni di matrimonio e la tua grande esperienza avevi inquadrato benissimo la signora di danny,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e adesso danny dovrebbe andare a prendere di petto l'amante che non c'entra una minchia,tu sei proprio imbecille....!A 15 anni ragionavo meglio di te che ne hai 46....e non puoi capire le risate che ci facciamo,perchè  un fenomeno come te non potevo certo nasconderlo al mondo....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No io non ho inquadrato la signora di Danny.
Che me frega a me?
Io mi sono concentrato su Danny e la situazione.

Danny non dovrebbe.

Io gli ho solo detto quello che farei io.
Convinto che mia moglie a suo modo mi sta domandando aiuto.


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non capace di intendere e di volere...
> Ma debole.
> Sfruttata in una sua debolezza...dal tipico uomo che ci sa fare.


Boh.. Non condivido questa visione neanche un po'. 
Se lei si scopa un altro la responsabilità è INTERAMENTE sua. A meno che l'altro non l'abbia stuprata. O che lei sia una handicappata mentale o come diavolo si chiamano ora in politically correct.
Se lei va con un'altro io prendo a sberle lei eventualmente, non certo lui. Lui c'ha provato e gli è andata bene, buon per lui. Ma quella che doveva dire no e invece ha detto si è lei!


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun cavaliere senza macchia.
> In questo caso io me la prendo prima con l'altro.
> Colpevole di aver insidiato la mia signora.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma se è la tua signora che si è fatta insidiare?ma che ne sai cosa può sapere l'altro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma è la moglie di danny che gli ha mandato una foto nuda o sbaglio?:rotfl:O è questo signore che gli han mandato una foto con il cazzo di fuori?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ti giuro che non capisci proprio un cazzo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Danny fai una cosa segui i consigli del conte vai a dare due pizze in faccia a quell'uomo così oltre a beccarti le corna ti becchi pure una bella denuncia per lesioni,e stai attento che se la prognosi supera i 40 giorni,si procede d'ufficio e sono cazzi amari,ma vai tranquillo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Questo è il conte!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Feather*



feather ha detto:


> Boh.. Non condivido questa visione neanche un po'.
> Se lei si scopa un altro la responsabilità è INTERAMENTE sua. A meno che l'altro non l'abbia stuprata. O che lei sia una handicappata mentale o come diavolo si chiamano ora in politically correct.
> Se lei va con un'altro io prendo a sberle lei eventualmente, non certo lui. Lui c'ha provato e gli è andata bene, buon per lui. Ma quella che doveva dire no e invece ha detto si è lei!


Ma certo,l'altro potrebbe anche non sapere...:up:


----------



## andrea53 (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Farfy, stavolta ti quoto io... Non credevo, sinceramente, che si potesse essere così subdoli...Non dopo 25 anni, con una figlia e un marito a dir poco comprensivo...
> Che tristezza.
> Mi spiace Danny, ma anche io adesso sono per la linea dura...* vai un pò via di casa...e vedi come la prende.... ma pensa te che squallore! e per il primo venuto.*


Entro venerdì vai, vai via Danny! E sabato passa a prendere tua figlia, portala al mare, portala in montagna, portala via per un giorno, passa una giornata da ricordare con lei! Vai che c'è la tramontana e il Mistral sul golfo del Leone. Oggi da qui si vede tutto, da Capo Mele al Capo Corso! Il mondo è bello, la vita anche di più. Lasciala sola, sabato, coi suoi messaggini. Forse dopo un po' la casa vuota le offrirà l'occasione per riflettere. E se tua figlia, quando tornerà a casa, le racconterà che bella giornata ha trascorso col suo papà, magari rifletterà un po' di più. In bocca al lupo, forza!

p.s.: Conte, Oscuro, perché non vi telefonate?


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma certo,l'altro potrebbe anche non sapere...:up:


In ogni caso sono tutti cazzi suoi cosa sa o non sa, a me, come marito, che mi frega. A me frega che mia moglie voglia farselo infilare da un altro. 
Sta a lei dire no, voglio la banana solo dal mio uomo.

Scusate il linguaggio eccessivamente forbito.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Ahahaha*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No io non ho inquadrato la signora di Danny.
> Che me frega a me?
> Io mi sono concentrato su Danny e la situazione.
> 
> ...


Si ti domanda aiuto trombando con un altro?:rotflerchè vedrai che fra un pò salterà fuori altro...ma tu vivi nel tuo piccolo mondo fatto di note e voli pindarici...ma vai a cagare....!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun cavaliere senza macchia.
> In questo caso io me la prendo prima con l'altro.
> Colpevole di aver insidiato la mia signora.
> 
> ...


Io credo che mio marito sia abbastanza intelligente da sapere di aver sposato una donna che non si fa circuire dal primo che passa e che non la da senza averci pensato e se la da la da perchè vuole darla
Quindi pensi, anche giustamente che sono una zoccola, ma almeno mi riconosca la capacità di fare delle scelte, giuste o sbagliate, consapevolmente

Tu ti incazzeresti con lui perchè pur di non perdere il tuo orticello e capito che lei non la riesci a convincerti tenti l'ultima carta


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma se è la tua signora che si è fatta insidiare?ma che ne sai cosa può sapere l'altro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma è la moglie di danny che gli ha mandato una foto nuda o sbaglio?:rotfl:O è questo signore che gli han mandato una foto con il cazzo di fuori?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ti giuro che non capisci proprio un cazzo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Danny fai una cosa segui i consigli del conte vai a dare due pizze in faccia a quell'uomo così oltre a beccarti le corna ti becchi pure una bella denuncia per lesioni,e stai attento che se la prognosi supera i 40 giorni,si procede d'ufficio e sono cazzi amari,ma vai tranquillo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Questo è il conte!:rotfl:


Se sai leggere
Io ho solo detto che lo affronterei per dirgli "lascia in pace mia moglie".
Ma capisco che tu capisci solo di menar le mani.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Boh.. Non condivido questa visione neanche un po'.
> Se lei si scopa un altro la responsabilità è INTERAMENTE sua. A meno che l'altro non l'abbia stuprata. O che lei sia una handicappata mentale o come diavolo si chiamano ora in politically correct.
> Se lei va con un'altro io prendo a sberle lei eventualmente, non certo lui. Lui c'ha provato e gli è andata bene, buon per lui. Ma quella che doveva dire no e invece ha detto si è lei!


verde mio:up:


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

non penso proprio che saresti nelle condizioni di incazzarti, abbi pazienza





farfalla ha detto:


> Da traditrice mi incazzerei parecchio se mio marito andasse dall'altro


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che mio marito sia abbastanza intelligente da sapere di aver sposato una donna che non si fa circuire dal primo che passa e che non la da senza averci pensato e se la da la da perchè vuole darla
> Quindi pensi, anche giustamente che sono una zoccola, ma almeno mi riconosca la capacità di fare delle scelte, giuste o sbagliate, consapevolmente
> 
> Tu ti incazzeresti con lui perchè pur di non perdere il tuo orticello e capito che lei non la riesci a convincerti tenti l'ultima carta


Credi male.
Speri che tuo marito resti sempre convinto di aver sposato una donna fedele.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ti domanda aiuto trombando con un altro?:rotflerchè vedrai che fra un pò salterà fuori altro...ma tu vivi nel tuo piccolo mondo fatto di note e voli pindarici...ma vai a cagare....!:rotfl:


Grazie a quello che ho scoperto.
Io so chi è l'altro.
So che si permette perfino di fare regali a mia figlia.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon.
> Io al tuo posto dato che mi sto decisamente rompendo i maroni,
> vado da lui e gli dico: senti brutto stronzo, lascia in pace mia moglie.
> 
> ...



Ma non si cagano addosso, hanno semplicemente il terrore stampato negli occhi. e pregano dentro che tutto finisca al più presto. Uomini che hanno le palle cioè, almeno capiscono quanto sono..... censured..!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso proprio che saresti nelle condizioni di incazzarti, abbi pazienza


Perchè? Visto che ho tradito perde tutti i diritti?
Ripeto se tocchi me, abbasso la testa e subisco quello che ritieni giusto, fino a un certo punto
Se mi tratti come una minorata mi incazzo eccome..
Che poi l'incazzarmi può essere anche il prendere atto che mio marito mi consideri una minorata mentale, senza nemmeno fare scenate


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.


Questo è il tuo si al post di lothar dove scrive di assestare due pugni all'amante....:rotfl::rotfl:!Quindi dovrebbe andare da uno SCONOSCIUTO a dirgli:lascia stare mia moglie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:E quello:se tua moglie mi manda le sue foto osè che cazzo vuoi?anzi vedi pure di andartene prima che chiamo le forze dell'ordine che mi stai importunando,visto che sono a casa mia...in effetti bel consiglio..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Conte quanto vuoi andare avanti oggi?:rotfl:


----------



## andrea53 (12 Novembre 2013)

*e noi toscani*

[h=2][/h]





 Originariamente Scritto da *contepinceton* 
Senti teron...
Ma non ti sembra proprio di pessimo gusto
giudicare mogli, mariti, figli, padri degli utenti?

Eh?



E come posso definire uno come te o come tua moglie?senza morale,senza dignità,senza amor proprio?senza valori?polentone del cazzo!

	
	
		
		
	


	





*siamo un po' stufi di essere presi in mezzo*.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:​


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma se è la tua signora che si è fatta insidiare?ma che ne sai cosa può sapere l'altro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma è la moglie di danny che gli ha mandato una foto nuda o sbaglio?:rotfl:O è questo signore che gli han mandato una foto con il cazzo di fuori?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ti giuro che non capisci proprio un cazzo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Danny fai una cosa segui i consigli del conte vai a dare due pizze in faccia a quell'uomo così oltre a beccarti le corna ti becchi pure una bella denuncia per lesioni,e stai attento che se la prognosi supera i 40 giorni,si procede d'ufficio e sono cazzi amari,ma vai tranquillo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Questo è il conte!:rotfl:


Oscu',Il Conte ha ragione...vedi il tipo non si puo'permettere di fare un regalo,alla figlia di Danny,ma stiamo scherzando??per questo si merita 2 cartoni in bocca.......Io non mai voluto sapere niente,della vita''normale''.delle mie amiche.


----------



## andrea53 (12 Novembre 2013)

*e noi toscani*







 Originariamente Scritto da *contepinceton* 
Senti teron...
Ma non ti sembra proprio di pessimo gusto
giudicare mogli, mariti, figli, padri degli utenti?

Eh?



E come posso definire uno come te o come tua moglie?senza morale,senza dignità,senza amor proprio?senza valori?polentone del cazzo!

	
	
		
		
	


	





*siamo un po' stufi di essere presi in mezzo*.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:​


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma non si cagano addosso, hanno semplicemente il terrore stampato negli occhi. e pregano dentro che tutto finisca al più presto. Uomini che hanno le palle cioè, almeno capiscono quanto sono..... censured..!


Ecchecaspita...
Cazzo amico mio...
Avere la coscienza sporca ti rende debole...


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che mio marito sia abbastanza intelligente da sapere di aver sposato una donna che non si fa circuire dal primo che passa e che non la da senza averci pensato e se la da la da perchè vuole darla
> Quindi pensi, anche giustamente che sono una zoccola, ma almeno mi riconosca la capacità di fare delle scelte, giuste o sbagliate, consapevolmente
> 
> Tu ti incazzeresti con lui perchè pur di non perdere il tuo orticello e capito che lei non la riesci a convincerti tenti l'ultima carta


:up::up::up::up::up:Non gli conviene capito?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscu',Il Conte ha ragione...vedi il tipo non si puo'permettere di fare un regalo,alla figlia di Danny,ma stiamo scherzando??per questo si merita 2 cartoni in bocca.......Io non mai voluto sapere niente,della vita''normale''.delle mie amiche.


Detto tra me e te al Conte di quel regalo non gliene fregherebbe un cazzo
La differenza tra te e lui è che tu lo meneresti (lìaltro) perchè ti ha trombato la moglie, lui perchè avrebbe paura di perdere la sua stabilità


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è il tuo si al post di lothar dove scrive di assestare due pugni all'amante....:rotfl::rotfl:!Quindi dovrebbe andare da uno SCONOSCIUTO a dirgli:lascia stare mia moglie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:E quello:se tua moglie mi manda le sue foto osè che cazzo vuoi?anzi vedi pure di andartene prima che chiamo le forze dell'ordine che mi stai importunando,visto che sono a casa mia...in effetti bel consiglio..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Conte quanto vuoi andare avanti oggi?:rotfl:


Il si è riferito al che ne dici amico?
Ma capisco che le costruzioni verbali siano differenti tra me e te...


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscu',Il Conte ha ragione...vedi il tipo non si puo'permettere di fare un regalo,alla figlia di Danny,ma stiamo scherzando??per questo si merita 2 cartoni in bocca.......Io non mai voluto sapere niente,della vita''normale''.delle mie amiche.


Ma ha ragione di cosa?ma che messaggio volete far passare?non solo ile corna ed il ridicolo,pure una denuncia?ma non credi che forse dovrebbe prendere a schiaffi MORALMENTE LA MOGLIE?Dai lothar il tuo amico è un coglione...e su!


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma certo,l'altro potrebbe anche non sapere...:up:


Ho letto tutti i vostri interventi.
Confesso che mi era baluginata nella testa qualche giorno fa l'idea di scrivere a lui.
Dicendo che col suo comportamento rischiava di rovinare una famiglia, se ne era consapevole. 
Una lettera pacata che è rimasta in bozza.
Poi mi è sovvenuto che, sì, lui si sta approfittando della situazione, ma è mia moglie ad accettarla.
E lei è perfettamente responsabile di quanto sta accadendo: lui le piace, non l'ha negato.
Lui ha capito i suoi punti deboli, tutto quello che si vuole, ma lei ha avuto più volte la possibilità di fare una scelta, di uscirne. Non l'ha fatto.
Il regalo per la figlia l'ha accettato. Poteva rifiutarlo. Quando le ho detto che doveva restituirglielo ha avuto paura, che lui capisse che io so tutto.
E allora è lei che deve decidere cosa fare, e accettare le conseguenze.
La lettera l'ho cancellata.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecchecaspita...
> Cazzo amico mio...
> Avere la coscienza sporca ti rende debole...



E soprattutto ti consente di lasciare un segnale chiaro e forte, anche perchè il tizio sa bene che sbaglia un'altra volta anche con un'altra persona e io vengo a saperlo, stavolta mica gli spacco la faccia, gli spacco proprio il culo. 

Si sono un violento.


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè? Visto che ho tradito perde tutti i diritti?
> Ripeto se tocchi me, abbasso la testa e subisco quello che ritieni giusto, fino a un certo punto
> Se mi tratti come una minorata mi incazzo eccome..
> Che poi l'incazzarmi può essere anche il prendere atto che mio marito mi consideri una minorata mentale, senza nemmeno fare scenate


 in quel momento hai perso credito nei confronti di tuo marito, avendo tradito la sua fiducia. se poi a te da più fastidio che ti tratti come una che ha perso la testa piuttosto che da poco seria è una questione di punti di vista.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Detto tra me e te al Conte di quel regalo non gliene fregherebbe un cazzo
> La differenza tra te e lui è che tu lo meneresti (lìaltro) perchè ti ha trombato la moglie, lui perchè avrebbe paura di perdere la sua stabilità


No a me darebbe un enorme fastidio.
Perchè lui ha messo un piede dentro le cose solo nostre.

Io non lo menerei.
Andrei solo a dirgli di lasciare in pace la mia famiglia e mia moglie.

Non è questione di stabilità.

Riesci ad accettare che io non ragiono come te?
O non ci arrivi?
Continuo a sospettarlo...ma vedi di non convincermi a furia di dire che cosa c'è o non c'è nella mia testa.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie a quello che ho scoperto.
> Io so chi è l'altro.
> So che si permette perfino di fare regali a mia figlia.


E la moglie che ha permesso questo ma ci arrivi o no?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti i vostri interventi.
> Confesso che mi era baluginata nella testa qualche giorno fa l'idea di scrivere a lui.
> Dicendo che col suo comportamento rischiava di rovinare una famiglia, se ne era consapevole.
> Una lettera pacata che è rimasta in bozza.
> ...


No per lettera.
Ma hai paura di affrontarlo?
Di persona.
E senza dire niente a tua moglie.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ha ragione di cosa?ma che messaggio volete far passare?non solo ile corna ed il ridicolo,pure una denuncia?ma non credi che forse dovrebbe prendere a schiaffi MORALMENTE LA MOGLIE?Dai lothar il tuo amico è un coglione...e su!


sul fatto che la zoccola sia viziata e stronza,non ci piove..ma ripeto,I figli non si toccano......solo per quello capito?


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Il si è riferito al che ne dici amico?
> Ma capisco che le costruzioni verbali siano differenti tra me e te...


No,e che stai facendo figure di merda a nastro...però tu ti puoi permettere di consigliare dall'alto dei tuoi 20 anni di matrimonio....:rotfl::rotfl:Ragioni come i bambini di 8 anni,i bambini viziati che si devono aprire al mondo vero....!Senti la fai la letterina a babbo natale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> sul fatto che la zoccola sia viziata e stronza,non ci piove..ma ripeto,I figli non si toccano......solo per quello capito?


Pessimo gusto,ok,ma è la moglie di danny che gli ha dato questa libertà,o no?


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti i vostri interventi.
> Confesso che mi era baluginata nella testa qualche giorno fa l'idea di scrivere a lui.
> Dicendo che col suo comportamento rischiava di rovinare una famiglia, se ne era consapevole.
> Una lettera pacata che è rimasta in bozza.
> ...


è ovvio che sia lei responsabile ai tuoi occhi.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti i vostri interventi.
> Confesso che mi era baluginata nella testa qualche giorno fa l'idea di scrivere a lui.
> Dicendo che col suo comportamento rischiava di rovinare una famiglia, se ne era consapevole.
> Una lettera pacata che è rimasta in bozza.
> ...


Danny lascia stare quello,fidati di uno che ti sta sulle palle,ma conosce come cazzo vanno certe cose....!


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè? Visto che ho tradito perde tutti i diritti?
> Ripeto se tocchi me, abbasso la testa e subisco quello che ritieni giusto, fino a un certo punto
> Se mi tratti come una minorata mi incazzo eccome..
> Che poi l'incazzarmi può essere anche il prendere atto che mio marito mi consideri una minorata mentale, senza nemmeno fare scenate



Credo tu abbia ragione.

Ieri sera a un certo punto le ho detto "Se mi ami come dici e vuoi finire questa storia, lasciami il tuo cellulare. Non risponderò alle sue chiamate, ai suoi sms. Quando si troverà il silenzio davanti a sè e basta, lui capirà".
Si è incazzata. Io non avevo diritto di farlo, la opprimevo, se facevo così lei lasciava me etc.
"Bene. Se tra un marito e un cellulare preferisci il secondo, te lo lascio. Decidi tu come e quando lasciarlo, se mi vuoi ancora, ma non perdere troppo tempo. Potresti non trovarmi più quando finalmente ti sarai decisa.".


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è ovvio che sia lei responsabile ai tuoi occhi.


Ai suoi occhi..?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti i vostri interventi.
> Confesso che mi era baluginata nella testa qualche giorno fa l'idea di scrivere a lui.
> Dicendo che col suo comportamento rischiava di rovinare una famiglia, se ne era consapevole.
> Una lettera pacata che è rimasta in bozza.
> ...


io più che in bocca al lupo 
non so che dirti...
Ci dono passata e nella stessa situazione 
mi è andata bene ne sono felice
perhe le scelte non sono state imposte da me


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*

Mi sembra grave che abbia accettato il regalo per tua figlia.....!Danny ad occhio e croce credo ci sia anche dell'altro....secondo me ti nasconde altro....!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Credo tu abbia ragione.
> 
> Ieri sera a un certo punto le ho detto "Se mi ami come dici e vuoi finire questa storia, lasciami il tuo cellulare. Non risponderò alle sue chiamate, ai suoi sms. Quando si troverà il silenzio davanti a sè e basta, lui capirà".
> Si è incazzata. Io non avevo diritto di farlo, la opprimevo, se facevo così lei lasciava me etc.
> "Bene. Se tra un marito e un cellulare preferisci il secondo, te lo lascio. Decidi tu come e quando lasciarlo, se mi vuoi ancora, ma non perdere troppo tempo. Potresti non trovarmi più quando finalmente ti sarai decisa.".


ùù


Il marito che opprime e l'amante invece che telefona che fa?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti i vostri interventi.
> Confesso che mi era baluginata nella testa qualche giorno fa l'idea di scrivere a lui.
> Dicendo che col suo comportamento rischiava di rovinare una famiglia, se ne era consapevole.
> Una lettera pacata che è rimasta in bozza.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ai suoi occhi..?


madonna, responsabile e basta.era un modo di dire, visto che è a lui che la cosa interessa.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Credo tu abbia ragione.
> 
> Ieri sera a un certo punto le ho detto "Se mi ami come dici e vuoi finire questa storia, lasciami il tuo cellulare. Non risponderò alle sue chiamate, ai suoi sms. Quando si troverà il silenzio davanti a sè e basta, lui capirà".
> Si è incazzata. Io non avevo diritto di farlo, la opprimevo, se facevo così lei lasciava me etc.
> "Bene. Se tra un marito e un cellulare preferisci il secondo, te lo lascio. Decidi tu come e quando lasciarlo, se mi vuoi ancora, ma non perdere troppo tempo. Potresti non trovarmi più quando finalmente ti sarai decisa.".


Beh anche questa è na mossa eh?

Poi fa come vuoi...

Aggiungo solo questo, che se vai a parlare con lui, e gli dici, so tutto, lascia in pace mia moglie...

90 su cento è lui che non vuole più avere affari con lei....

Si squaglia...
Chiedi a Niko74...

Hai paura di andare da lui?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No a me darebbe un enorme fastidio.
> Perchè lui ha messo un piede dentro le cose solo nostre.
> 
> Io non lo menerei.
> ...


Ma stiamo discutendo, mica voglio farti cambiare idea


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

comunque, posto che la responsabilità sia  senza ombra di dubbio della moglie, se danny dovesse prendere da parte il tizio cantandogliene quattro, non è che riterrei la cosa tanto scandalosa e fuori luogo eh.
ma come si fa a parlare di etica e altre menate in questi casi?


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Credo tu abbia ragione.
> 
> Ieri sera a un certo punto le ho detto "Se mi ami come dici e vuoi finire questa storia, lasciami il tuo cellulare. Non risponderò alle sue chiamate, ai suoi sms. Quando si troverà il silenzio davanti a sè e basta, lui capirà".
> Si è incazzata. Io non avevo diritto di farlo, la opprimevo, se facevo così lei lasciava me etc.
> "Bene. Se tra un marito e un cellulare preferisci il secondo, te lo lascio. Decidi tu come e quando lasciarlo, se mi vuoi ancora, ma non perdere troppo tempo. Potresti non trovarmi più quando finalmente ti sarai decisa.".


Danny sai cosa mi fa incazzare di te?questo atteggiamento dimesso.Aòòò la vita è la tua,perchè aspettare una sua decisione?perchè dargli questo potere?sei troppo remissivo,ma metterla alla porta proprio no?


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh anche questa è na mossa eh?
> 
> Poi fa come vuoi...
> 
> ...



Anch'io ne sono convinto che andrebbe sicuramente così. Che si caghi sotto se sa che io so e che potrei creare casino con la sua di donna.
Non ho paura. Lui sta a 3 ore da qui. Ad andare veloci con l'auto. 
Ma  riprendermi una donna solo perché è stata mollata dall'amante... preferirei che sia lei a volerlo.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, posto che la responsabilità sia  senza ombra di dubbio della moglie, se danny dovesse prendere da parte il tizio cantandogliene quattro, non è che riterrei la cosa tanto scandalosa e fuori luogo eh.
> ma come si fa a parlare di etica e altre menate in questi casi?


Non è scandalosa ne fuori luogo, è inutile.Quello cosa dovrebbe dirgli?si mi piace tua moglie,e io piaccio a lei quindi?Il problema non è l'amante è la moglie!La moglie è adulta e vaccinata,e ti dico di più,se va da quel tizio salterebbero altre cose poco piacevoli....!


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh anche questa è na mossa eh?
> 
> Poi fa come vuoi...
> 
> ...


più che lascia in pace mia moglie, stai alla larga dalla mia famiglia, e sai il regalo dove puoi mettertelo


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra grave che abbia accettato il regalo per tua figlia.....!Danny ad occhio e croce credo ci sia anche dell'altro....secondo me ti nasconde altro....!



Che cosa intendi?


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Che cosa intendi?


Secondo me c'è dell'altro,troppa confidenza,troppa!A che titolo ha accettato il regalo per tua figlia?


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

certo che il problema è la moglie ma non è così assurdo che possa parlare con l'amante.
almeno una volta dimostrerebbe di fare qualcosa di un po' forte.cribbio


oscuro ha detto:


> Non è scandalosa ne fuori luogo, è inutile.Quello cosa dovrebbe dirgli?si mi piace tua moglie,e io piaccio a lei quindi?Il problema non è l'amante è la moglie!La moglie è adulta e vaccinata,e ti dico di più,se va da quel tizio salterebbero altre cose poco piacevoli....!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che lascia in pace mia moglie, stai alla larga dalla mia famiglia, e sai il regalo dove puoi mettertelo



Standing ovation.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra grave che abbia accettato il regalo per tua figlia.....!Danny ad occhio e croce credo ci sia anche dell'altro....secondo me ti nasconde altro....!


Ohhhhhhhhhhh----finalmente!!!amico ti ricordo che ho 1 sacco di anni + di te.......fidati......un perche'del regalo al figlio c'e'.pero'non lo voglio scrivere


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny sai cosa mi fa incazzare di te?questo atteggiamento dimesso.Aòòò la vita è la tua,perchè aspettare una sua decisione?perchè dargli questo potere?sei troppo remissivo,ma metterla alla porta proprio no?



C'è una figlia a cui vorrei evitare il più possibile dei traumi, ci sono passato io quando i miei divorziarono per la stessa ragione.
Ricordo litigate violente. Dopo fu anche peggio per anni. Per cui lei non deve assistere a scene plateali.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh----finalmente!!!amico ti ricordo che ho 1 sacco di anni + di te.......fidati......un perche'del regalo al figlio c'e'.pero'non lo voglio scrivere



Scrivilo.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è scandalosa ne fuori luogo, è inutile.Quello cosa dovrebbe dirgli?si mi piace tua moglie,e io piaccio a lei quindi?Il problema non è l'amante è la moglie!La moglie è adulta e vaccinata,e ti dico di più,*se va da quel tizio salterebbero altre cose poco piacevoli*....!


lo penso pure io...e concordo con oscuro.....c'e' qualcos altro....con te si e' mostrata dispiaciuta del regalo....pero lo ha accettato......
e mi verrebbe da pensare.....che nessun uomo farebbe un regalo del genere (nel senso, alla figlia della amante) a meno che non abbia vista, almeno una volta....
non so....non mi piace sta situazione...


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> C'è una figlia a cui vorrei evitare il più possibile dei traumi, ci sono passato io quando i miei divorziarono per la stessa ragione.
> Ricordo litigate violente. Dopo fu anche peggio per anni. Per cui lei non deve assistere a scene plateali.


 è molto saggio ed hai ragione.
mandala qualche giorno dai nonni e scatena una tempesta...perchè da te tua moglie si aspetta questo


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh anche questa è na mossa eh?
> 
> Poi fa come vuoi...
> 
> ...


E ottieni che lui non la cerca, non che lei abbia scelto te


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me c'è dell'altro,troppa confidenza,troppa!A che titolo ha accettato il regalo per tua figlia?



Mia moglie ha detto di essere imbarazzata dalla cosa, non ha capito perché.
A lei non piaceva, perché comunque nostra figlia è solo nostra.
Infatti mi ha chiesto cosa farne, che al limite se lo teneva lei.


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ottieni che lui non la cerca, non che lei abbia scelto te


scusa... o reagisce o non reagisce,
quando prima faceva quello che aspettava gli eventi mi pare che tutti gli abbiamo detto che non andava bene; ora dici che dovrebbe scegliere dopo averlo incontrato?


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti non poteva andare tutto così liscio. Uno cerca di farsi iniezioni di ottimismo, ma sono solo una medicina, non la cura.
> Ieri sera mia moglie mi confessa una cosa.
> Sabato l'ha visto. Passava di lì, alla mattina, si sono incontrati in una cafeteria un'ora.
> Mentre io andavo con nostra figlia a prendere gli addobbi per la sua festa di compleanno.
> ...


Riassumendo:

1-scopri che tua moglie il ganzo l'ha visto già una seconda volta.   e a senso mi sa che di incontri ce ne saranno già stati altri,magari sempre fugaci,mentre il 15 doveva essere la loro grande serata.

2-che il loro rapporto sia già molto consolidato lo dimostra il fatto che il ganzo non solo sa di poterle proporre di andarla a trovare al lavoro,ma si sente in diritto di fare un regalo a vostra figlia....e tua moglie l'ha accettato senza fiatare?  perchè questo non s'è capito

3-non è scritto da nessuna parte che la storia col ganzo durerà anni,affatto.   ma finchè tua moglie non si toglie la voglia,non ne esce.    e non pensare che anche se scaricherà il ganzo,la cosa finisca.   tua moglie desidera vivere come la sua collega,quella che fa la collezione di fave,il sunto delle parole che hai riportato di lei è questo

4-credo di essere stato il primo qui a dirti che il tuo matrimonio è finito.   e che ora tu devi decidere se essere il cuckold consapevole di una donna che come esce di casa si sente libera,oppure di trovare un accordo per una serena separazione,visto che avete una bambina da tutelare

5-vi siete parlati,ma come al solito tu hai ascoltato solo te stesso.   tua moglie ti ha chiesto espressamente di riconquistarla,solo che per farlo dovresti rimetterti in gioco come maschio e uomo e chiederle chiaro "cosa cazzo vuoi da me?" e vedere cosa ti risponde....ovvio che se la risposta fosse di stare a casa a guardare la bimba mentre lei si fa i cazzi suoi.....la serratura della porta cambierebbe in un nanonsecondo

6-in conclusione tu qui hai voluto sentire solo le voci che ti dicevano bravo 6 furbo.    credo che con tua moglie tu abbia fatto lo stesso,l'ascoltavi solo quando ti dava ragione,ma lei chissà da quando non l'ascolti veramente.
io credo che sia tardi per rimediare,magari no,ma di sicuro se aspetti che lei si fermi senza avere niente in cambio da te, non hai capito un belino spaiato


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa... o reagisce o non reagisce,
> quando prima faceva quello che aspettava gli eventi mi pare che tutti gli abbiamo detto che non andava bene; ora dici che dovrebbe scegliere dopo averlo incontrato?


No non mi sono spiegata
Se va da lui e lo minaccia, lui sparisce dalla sua vita ma Danny sa che è stato l'altro a scegliere e non sua moglie
E' lei che deve decidere che suo marito è più importante dell'altro
E non restare con suo marito e non tradirlo perchè le è venuta a mancare la materia prima


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha detto di essere imbarazzata dalla cosa, non ha capito perché.
> A lei non piaceva, perché comunque nostra figlia è solo nostra.
> Infatti mi ha chiesto cosa farne, che al limite se lo teneva lei.



Questa è davvero follia pura..... 
Al limite le lo teneva lei??? che cosa ha regalato alla bambina (gesto pessimo, al limite del disgustoso) perchè possa eventualmente tenerselo tua moglie..?


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Riassumendo:
> 
> 
> 6-in conclusione tu qui hai voluto sentire solo le voci che ti dicevano bravo 6 furbo.    credo che con tua moglie tu abbia fatto lo stesso,l'ascoltavi solo quando ti dava ragione,ma lei chissà da quando non l'ascolti veramente.
> io credo che sia tardi per rimediare,magari no,ma di sicuro se aspetti che lei si fermi senza avere niente in cambio da te, non hai capito un belino spaiato



Che cosa intendi?


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Questa è davvero follia pura.....
> Al limite le lo teneva lei??? che cosa ha regalato alla bambina (gesto pessimo, al limite del disgustoso) perchè possa eventualmente tenerselo tua moglie..?



un orologio di plastica.


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non mi sono spiegata
> Se va da lui e lo minaccia, lui sparisce dalla sua vita ma Danny sa che è stato l'altro a scegliere e non sua moglie
> E' lei che deve decidere che suo marito è più importante dell'altro
> E non restare con suo marito e non tradirlo perchè le è venuta a mancare la materia prima


avevo capito bene direi: quindi senza il discorso al tizio lei avrebbe più libertà di scelta?
l'unico problema è che devono capire se ci sono o no le basi per chiudere questa falla nel matrimonio e andare avanti , senza altre balle .tutti i vari contorni sono degli optionals


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> un orologio di plastica.



E lei t'ha pure detto al massimo lo tengo io??
cos'è un cimelio del loro sentimento cucci cucci??

Ciumbia, ma giù dalla finestra quell'orologio del cazzo!

Scusa, ho perso il mio aplomb.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Riassumendo:
> 
> 1-scopri che tua moglie il ganzo l'ha visto già una seconda volta.   e a senso mi sa che di incontri ce ne saranno già stati altri,magari sempre fugaci,mentre il 15 doveva essere la loro grande serata.
> 
> ...



Standing ovation.


----------



## oceansize (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> E lei t'ha pure detto al massimo lo tengo io??
> cos'è un cimelio del loro sentimento cucci cucci??
> 
> Ciumbia, ma giù dalla finestra quell'orologio del cazzo!
> ...


:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> avevo capito bene direi: *quindi senza il discorso al tizio lei avrebbe più libertà di scelta?
> *l'unico problema è che devono capire se ci sono o no le basi per chiudere questa falla nel matrimonio e andare avanti , senza altre balle .tutti i vari contorni sono degli optionals


No. sapremmo che ha fatto una scelta
Se il tizio sparisce su pressione, non sarebbe una scelta
Il resto condivido


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> E lei t'ha pure detto al massimo lo tengo io??
> cos'è un cimelio del loro sentimento cucci cucci??
> 
> Ciumbia, ma giù dalla finestra quell'orologio del cazzo!
> ...


ricordiamoci che per una palla di cristallo richard gere ha ucciso il suo rivale:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

*no sorellina*



Simy ha detto:


> lo puoi dire forte, una signora con la S maiscola
> 
> burino e cafone ce sarai, omuncolo


lascialo parlare,meglio vedere come certi subumani riescano a scavarsi la fossa con le proprie mani

soprattutto è istruttivo per chi ci legge capire che non si può sporcare chi è puro come Viola di Mare,quando a malapena ci si alza 7 centimetri da terra


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordiamoci che per una palla di cristallo richard gere ha ucciso il suo rivale:mrgreen:



ahahahah e che rivale!!!!!!!!

Uno dei miei film  preferiti... e ti dirò... non mi sento di biasimare troppo Richard in quel frangente....


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> E lei t'ha pure detto al massimo lo tengo io??
> cos'è un cimelio del loro sentimento cucci cucci??
> 
> Ciumbia, ma giù dalla finestra quell'orologio del cazzo!
> ...


No, direi che sei stata adeguata.
Manco l'ho visto l'orologio del cazzo in questione.
E' ancora nel bagagliaio della sua auto chiusa in box.
Per me finisce in pattumiera subito.


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> un orologio di plastica.


un orologio di plastica.... ma beeep di un beeeep maiale

ma per farsi piacere uno che regala un orologio di plastica ad una bimba per il suo compleanno,tu tua moglie da quanti anni la tratti come un soprammobile?


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha detto di essere imbarazzata dalla cosa, non ha capito perché.
> A lei non piaceva, perché comunque nostra figlia è solo nostra.
> Infatti mi ha chiesto cosa farne, che al limite se lo teneva lei.



tua moglie avrebbe dovuto buttare il regalo nel primo cassonetto e non dirti assolutamente nulla, secondo me

la sincerità, che tu hai giustamente richiesto a tu moglie, va "usata" con estrema cautela, per evitare di infierire con particolari alquanto discutibili, peggiorando inutilmente la situazione...


----------



## morfeo78 (12 Novembre 2013)

La cosa che trovo disgustosa è che oltre a insinuarsi nella coppia avendo già fatto perdere la testa alla moglie (che è in grado di intendere e volere, quindi responsabile della situazione) sta avanzando con la figlia.... andando di sto passo chiamerà lui papà e dany sarà solo un fastidio.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, fino a qualche  giorno fa non avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum di tradimenti... invece, eccomi qui.
> Tutto è iniziato settimana scorsa, quando mia moglie è tornata a casa dall'ufficio, come ogni sera, e mi ha chiesto se poteva uscire la settimana successiva a cena con un amico.
> Mia moglie ed io siamo sposati da 15 anni e fidanzati dai tempi del liceo, poche altre esperienze sentimentali precedenti al matrimonio, e quindi decisamente poco recenti. Entrambi abbiamo superato la quarantina, pur essendo giovanili e esteticamente carini. Mia moglie è una donna abbastanza schiva, e finora abbiamo frequentato solo pochi amici condivisi.
> Siamo da anni la classica coppia che sembra inseparabile, siamo sempre stati sinceri e diretti l'uno con l'altro, ci siamo detti tutto, qualche litigata ogni tanto. Negli ultimi anni poi, non più giovanissimi, siamo diventati una famiglia. Nostra figlia ha cinque anni, è allegra, serena, bella. Lavoriamo entrambi, vicino a casa. Qualche problema di salute, negli ultimi anni, qualche stress di lavoro, come tutti. Una routine faticosa,  la mattina ci si alza  presto, e di notte siamo stati svegliati per anni da nostra figlia. Un po' inclini alla depressione anche in conseguenza di questo ma soprattutto per morte nel giro di poco tempo di entrambi di genitori di mia moglie, che ha addolorato profondamente anche me, che li conoscevo fin da ragazzo. Il sesso, buono ma senza slanci. Mia moglie, un po più fredda di me, decideva i tempi. Io mi adeguavo: l'attrazione fisica verso di lei però è sempre stata grande. Una mia passione è fotografarla spesso nuda.
> ...


cornuto_contento_tradinet = cornuto_contento_tradinet ++

macomecazzosefa'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> E lei t'ha pure detto al massimo lo tengo io??
> cos'è un cimelio del loro sentimento cucci cucci??
> 
> Ciumbia, ma giù dalla finestra quell'orologio del cazzo!
> ...


:up: ehm assieme alla moglie? scherzo eh.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. sapremmo che ha fatto una scelta
> Se il tizio sparisce su pressione, non sarebbe una scelta
> Il resto condivido


Farfalla, ma da quanto tempo ha aperto il treddì danny?


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2013)

Potevamo passare una bella serata a baciarci??????

Dopo sms regalini e vedersi

Ma questa e'pazza
E tu danni più fuori ancora 
Ma un calcio in culo

La bimba non deve essere motivo di passarti sopra come uomo x tua moglie

Ma sicuro tutte le rotelle al suo posto sta donna????


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> *tua moglie avrebbe dovuto buttare il regalo nel primo cassonetto e non dirti assolutamente nulla, secondo me
> 
> *la sincerità, che tu hai giustamente richiesto a tu moglie, va "usata" con estrema cautela, per evitare di infierire con particolari alquanto discutibili, peggiorando inutilmente la situazione...



quoto! come minimo decoro.


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

*Danny, Caro...*

Direi che alla luce dei nuovi fatti, incredibilmente, e dico incredibilmente!
*
 siamo tutti d'accordo. 
traditi, traditori, amanti. 

*Sta donna è da pigliare a calci in culo. 

Vai via per un pò....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> tua moglie avrebbe dovuto buttare il regalo nel primo cassonetto e non dirti assolutamente nulla, secondo me
> 
> la sincerità, che tu hai giustamente richiesto a tu moglie, va "usata" con estrema cautela, per evitare di infierire con particolari alquanto discutibili, peggiorando inutilmente la situazione...



Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca
Qui c'è proprio l'intenzione di fare del male in nome della sincerità (che palle!!!!!)


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> un orologio di plastica.... ma beeep di un beeeep maiale
> 
> ma per farsi piacere uno che regala un orologio di plastica ad una bimba per il suo compleanno,tu tua moglie da quanti anni la tratti come un soprammobile?



Penso di avere regalato più anelli d'oro con pietre a mia moglie - scelti da lei, per via di quello che lei chiama pessimo gusto - di altri. 
E lei ha una collezione di orologi, quanti ne vuole. 
Credo che non sia il valore intrinseco dell'orologio, ma simbolico.
E' un regalo di lui.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> La cosa che trovo disgustosa è che oltre a insinuarsi nella coppia avendo già fatto perdere la testa alla moglie (che è in grado di intendere e volere, quindi responsabile della situazione) sta avanzando con la figlia.... andando di sto passo chiamerà lui papà e dany sarà solo un fastidio.



Ma questo mi sembra esagerato
Dubito che quest'uomo faccia già progetti su un ipotetico futuro
Ora potrebbe anche essere andata così, "Mi hanno dato questo orologino, hai una figlia se non sbaglio, daglielo io non so che farmene"


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> tua moglie avrebbe dovuto buttare il regalo nel primo cassonetto e non dirti assolutamente nulla, secondo me
> 
> la sincerità, che tu hai giustamente richiesto a tu moglie, va "usata" con estrema cautela, per evitare di infierire con particolari alquanto discutibili, peggiorando inutilmente la situazione...




Lo credo anch'io.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Penso di avere regalato più anelli d'oro con pietre a mia moglie - scelti da lei, per via di quello che lei chiama pessimo gusto - di altri.
> E lei ha una collezione di orologi, quanti ne vuole.
> Credo che non sia il valore intrinseco dell'orologio, ma simbolico.
> E' un regalo di lui.



Non credo che Perplesso si riferisse al valore
Ma al fatto che tua moglie resti colpita dal gesto?

Gli anelli d'oro e gli orologi non compensano quello che forse è mancato a lei....


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma questo mi sembra esagerato
> Dubito che quest'uomo faccia già progetti su un ipotetico futuro
> *Ora potrebbe anche essere andata così, "Mi hanno dato questo orologino, hai una figlia se non sbaglio, daglielo io non so che farmene"



Quoto


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma questo mi sembra esagerato
> Dubito che quest'uomo faccia già progetti su un ipotetico futuro
> Ora potrebbe anche essere andata così, "Mi hanno dato questo orologino, hai una figlia se non sbaglio, daglielo io non so che farmene"



Per me è più così:
"Guarda che uomo premuroso che sono, penso anche al compleanno di tua figlia, e tu che sei mamma non ti sentirai così in colpa se vieni a letto con me".
Metodo barbarico di seduzione da Cepu.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Lo credo anch'io.


concordo con free.

ma sei ancora in tempo tu per prendere quell affare e buttarlo nel secchiuo di fronte a lei e le dici: azzardati ancora a portare in casa un regalo da parte del tacchino ripieno a nostra figlia, o anche uno solo fatto a te e vedi che fine fa...anzi eccotela qui la fine che fa.....
e lo butti davanti a lei......

non si portano in casa certe cose e no, non te lo doveva dire.....
il fatto anche solo che l abbia accettato e' vergognoso....


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Penso di avere regalato più anelli d'oro con pietre a mia moglie - scelti da lei, per via di quello che lei chiama pessimo gusto - di altri.
> E lei ha una collezione di orologi, quanti ne vuole.
> Credo che non sia il valore intrinseco dell'orologio, ma simbolico.
> E' un regalo di lui.


Allah Misericordioso e Clemente.

ti rendi conto che questo è persino peggio?     tu ci stai dicendo che in sostanza tua moglie te la 6 comprata negli anni coi gioielli e gli orologi,poi arriva questo che regala a vostra figlia (!!!!!!) un orologino di plastica,una cinesata immagino da pochi euro

e questa si scioglie come neve al sole.       ti assicuro che il ganzo di tua moglie comincia ad essermi simpatico


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Per me è più così:
> "Guarda che uomo premuroso che sono, penso anche al compleanno di tua figlia, e tu che sei mamma non ti sentirai così in colpa se vieni a letto con me".
> *Metodo barbarico di seduzione da Cepu*.



Più subdolo... quasi da legnate alla Ultimo...
e io sono contro la violenza eh?!

Cacchio io non sono madre e va bene... ma quando mi mettono di mezzo i bambini divento una iena con i canini più affilati di un coltello da macellaio!


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Allah Misericordioso e Clemente.
> 
> ti rendi conto che questo è persino peggio? tu ci stai dicendo che in sostanza tua moglie te la 6 comprata negli anni coi gioielli e gli orologi,poi arriva questo che regala a vostra figlia (!!!!!!) un orologino di plastica,una cinesata immagino da pochi euro
> 
> e questa si scioglie come neve al sole. ti assicuro che il ganzo di tua moglie comincia ad essermi simpatico




Non esagerare Perplesso!!!! non esagerare.... Su....


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Per me è più così:
> "Guarda che uomo premuroso che sono, penso anche al compleanno di tua figlia, e tu che sei mamma non ti sentirai così in colpa se vieni a letto con me".
> Metodo barbarico di seduzione da Cepu.



Eventualmente trattasi di un gesto estremamente irrispettoso verso tua moglie verso te verso tua figlia. 

Non ci sono più gli amanti di una volta.. lode a te Lothar..!


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Direi che alla luce dei nuovi fatti, incredibilmente, e dico incredibilmente!
> *
> siamo tutti d'accordo.
> traditi, traditori, amanti.
> ...


non penso che la moglie di Danny sia da prendere a calci.   penso semplicemente che il loro matrimonio sia finito. ma non da 10 giorni,da chissà quanto

certamente c'è la quota parte della moglie che s'è invaghita,ma anche per colpa di Danny che come troppe volte accade,si attacca al discorso sesso senza rendersi conto che lui sua moglie la sta perdendo non per dei pompini,ma perchè sono 2 estranei


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> Direi che alla luce dei nuovi fatti, incredibilmente, e dico incredibilmente!
> *
> siamo tutti d'accordo.
> traditi, traditori, amanti.
> ...


Adesso siamo tutti d'accordo....,all'inizio io e perplesso ci siamo beccati qualche secchiata di merda dal solito cialtrone...!Viola si è presa pure di peggio.A questo punto credo che qui dentro non si cerchi di aiutare chi arriva dall'esterno,ma si cerchi solo lo scontro con chi non è del nostro parere.Le mie posizioni sono state definite "cagate",quelle di perlesso idem,tranne il fatto che avevamo capito da subito che c'era più di qualcosa che non andava,VIOLA poi si è beccata della burina e della cafona.Calipso non mi riferisco a te,ma a tutti quelli che ogni volta hanno da ridire su quelle che sono le mie posizioni intransigenti.Bè mi sembra che non ero io a sbagliare più di tanto...!


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non penso che la moglie di Danny sia da prendere a calci. penso semplicemente che il loro matrimonio è finito.
> 
> certamente c'è la quota parte della moglie che s'è invaghita,ma anche per colpa di Danny che come troppe volte accade,si attacca al discorso sesso senza rendersi conto che lui sua moglia la sta perdendo non per dei pompini,ma perchè sono 2 estranei


Nononononoononono aspetta un attimo!!!! 

Il matrimonio può essere finito, tutto può finire.. Ma il rispetto per una figlia e suo padre è IMPRESCINDIBILE!

uè, siamo individui prima di essere mogli/mariti.


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Non esagerare Perplesso!!!! non esagerare.... Su....


è una provocazione,ovvio.      ma più Danny racconta più mi domando non come mai sta donna si sia potuta invaghire di un soggetto come il ganzo,ma come siano riusciti a stare insieme loro tutti questi anni


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Per me è più così:
> "Guarda che uomo premuroso che sono, penso anche al compleanno di tua figlia, e tu che sei mamma non ti sentirai così in colpa se vieni a letto con me".
> Metodo barbarico di seduzione da Cepu.


Va bè se fosse così e tua moglie non l'ha fanculizzato, allora ha ragione Perplesso





:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scareditemi che Minerva non ha letto:mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso siamo tutti d'accordo....,all'inizio io e perplesso ci siamo beccati qualche secchiata di merda dal solito cialtrone...!Viola si è presa pure di peggio.A questo punto credo che qui dentro non si cerchi di aiutare chi arriva dall'esterno,ma si cerchi solo lo scontro con chi non è del nostro parere.Le mie posizioni sono state definite "cagate",quelle di perlesso idem,tranne il fatto che avevamo capito da subito che c'era più di qualcosa che non andava,VIOLA poi si è beccata della burina e della cafona.Calipso non mi riferisco a te,ma a tutti quelli che ogni volta hanno da ridire su quelle che sono le mie posizioni intransigenti.Bè mi sembra che non ero io a sbagliare più di tanto...!


So che non ti riferisci a me perchè non è particolarmente nel mio stile controbattere un'opinione con arroganza, solo perchè non coincide con la mia. 

Ribadisco però  il fatto che qui possiamo basarci su quello che ci viene raccontato. 
Non sempre è tutto come appare e siamo d'accordo, sia in un senso che nell'altro però!! (positivo/negativo che sia)

Disponibilità a cambiare opione in base alle informazioni e ai fatti... questo significa provare ad aiutare qno...


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> non penso che la moglie di Danny sia da prendere a calci.   penso semplicemente che il loro matrimonio è finito.
> 
> certamente c'è la quota parte della moglie che s'è invaghita,ma anche per colpa di Danny che come troppe volte accade,si attacca al discorso sesso senza rendersi conto che lui sua moglie la sta perdendo non per dei pompini,ma perchè sono 2 estranei


Abbiamo espresso la medesima posizione dall'inizio e ci siamo presi pure gli sberleffi del solito cialtrone....!Si ,il loro matrimonio si è rotto,non so se sia finito.Io a questo punto credo che danny conosca solo una parte della verità.Credo che sia un relazione che vada avanti già da un pò,consolidata,e comunque pezzi di verità stanno saltando fuori piano piano...!Non siamo d'accordo su una cosa:la moglie di danny è da prendere a schiaffi morali altroche....!


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una provocazione,ovvio. ma più Danny racconta più mi domando non come mai sta donna si sia potuta invaghire di un soggetto come il ganzo,ma come siano riusciti a stare insieme loro tutti questi anni



Perply... dimentichiamo sempre che questa donna è come si dice dalle mie parti: dell' 1901 quando non c'era nessuno... ESPERIENZA ZERO!


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso siamo tutti d'accordo....,all'inizio io e perplesso ci siamo beccati qualche secchiata di merda dal solito cialtrone...!Viola si è presa pure di peggio.A questo punto credo che qui dentro non si cerchi di aiutare chi arriva dall'esterno,ma si cerchi solo lo scontro con chi non è del nostro parere.Le mie posizioni sono state definite "cagate",quelle di perlesso idem,tranne il fatto che avevamo capito da subito che c'era più di qualcosa che non andava,VIOLA poi si è beccata della burina e della cafona.Calipso non mi riferisco a te,ma a tutti quelli che ogni volta hanno da ridire su quelle che sono le mie posizioni intransigenti.Bè mi sembra che non ero io a sbagliare più di tanto...!


Lo sai che io ho sempre pensato come te,purtroppo c'e'chi e'per il buonismo.
Purtroppo e'chiaro,che la storia sig.ra.Danny e amante,e'di vecchissima data....altro che visto 2 volte.


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Nononononoononono aspetta un attimo!!!!
> 
> Il matrimonio può essere finito, tutto può finire.. Ma il rispetto per una figlia e suo padre è IMPRESCINDIBILE!
> 
> uè, siamo individui prima di essere mogli/mariti.


Danny non ha ancora spiegato se ha almeno chiesto alla moglie uno straccio di motivazione per l'aver accettato un regalo da parte dell'amante a loro figlia.

che sia una mancanza imperdonabile so che siamo tutti d'accordo,ma visto che siamo anche tutti d'accordo che la moglie di Danny sia tutt'altro che ritardata,una motivazione deve uscire fuori


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Miis*



miss acacia ha detto:


> lo penso pure io...e concordo con oscuro.....c'e' qualcos altro....con te si e' mostrata dispiaciuta del regalo....pero lo ha accettato......
> e mi verrebbe da pensare.....che nessun uomo farebbe un regalo del genere (nel senso, alla figlia della amante) a meno che non abbia vista, almeno una volta....
> non so....non mi piace sta situazione...


Grazie,io credo che purtroppo ci sia molto altro ancora....!


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Perply... dimentichiamo sempre che questa donna è come si dice dalle mie parti: dell' 1901 quando non c'era nessuno... ESPERIENZA ZERO!


sull'esperienza zero della moglie  a questo punto mi riservo qualche dubbio


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo sai che io ho sempre pensato come te,purtroppo c'e'chi e'per il buonismo.
> Purtroppo e'chiaro,che la storia sig.ra.Danny e amante,e'di vecchissima data....altro che visto 2 volte.



Dubito sempre di più che sia tutto vero, ma ragionando su quello che ho letto, hai ragione.


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo sai che io ho sempre pensato come te,purtroppo *c'e'chi e'per il buonismo.
> *Purtroppo e'chiaro,che la storia sig.ra.Danny e amante,e'di vecchissima data....altro che visto 2 volte.



eccheccazzo no!!!
non è buonismo! 
io sono tutto meno che buonista!
ma non sempre vedo solo lo schifo e il marcio.
Chi vede sempre e solo quello è perchè ha quello come parametro di pensiero personale. 

Niente di personale Lothar....


----------



## Sterminator (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Perply... dimentichiamo sempre che questa donna è *come si dice dalle mie parti: dell' 1901* quando non c'era nessuno... ESPERIENZA ZERO!


uao, n'artra terronazza pugliese?....

ARRENDETEVI SIETE CIRCONDATI!....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo sai che io ho sempre pensato come te,purtroppo c'e'chi e'per il buonismo.
> Purtroppo e'chiaro,che la storia sig.ra.Danny e amante,*e'di vecchissima data....altro che visto 2 volte*.


Di vecchissima data non lo so ma secondo me si sono già visti eccome e non solo per un'oretta


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso siamo tutti d'accordo....,all'inizio io e perplesso ci siamo beccati qualche secchiata di merda dal solito cialtrone...!Viola si è presa pure di peggio.A questo punto credo che qui dentro non si cerchi di aiutare chi arriva dall'esterno,ma si cerchi solo lo scontro con chi non è del nostro parere.Le mie posizioni sono state definite "cagate",quelle di perlesso idem,tranne il fatto che avevamo capito da subito che c'era più di qualcosa che non andava,VIOLA poi si è beccata della burina e della cafona.Calipso non mi riferisco a te,ma a tutti quelli che ogni volta hanno da ridire su quelle che sono le mie posizioni intransigenti.Bè mi sembra che non ero io a sbagliare più di tanto...!



che detto da quello guarda... roba che io se c'è da chiedere scusa lo chiedo anche e pubblicamente e Danny l'ho consigliato come se fosse mio fratello senza insultare la moglie... ma mi sa che veramente so burina, cafona e ignorante perchè quello non riesce proprio a capire, però a chiamarci teron si :unhappy:


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sull'esperienza zero della moglie a questo punto mi riservo qualche dubbio




se avesse tutta sta esperienza non si sarebbe comportata così da sprovveduta con il marito dai.... si teneva, perchè ci sarebbe riuscita.. 

Capra e cavoli!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,io credo che purtroppo ci sia molto altro ancora....!


c'e' anche da capire cosa mai dice lei al tacchino ripieno.....
insomma dai.....mo vabbe che vabbe ma come cazzo ti permetti di fare un regalo a nmostra figlia????
non 'e solo figlia di lei cazzo....
come si e' permesso????
io vorrei tanto sapere cosa dice lei al tacchino sul marito....perche senno certe confidenze non si spiegano....

oppure.....e' come dice lothar.....di vecchissima data.....e per me ci sta....
ha creato tutta sto spettacolino della prima volta del 15 ebla bla bla.......si certo.....secondo me il 15 e' riferito a qualcos altro...
non escluderei la data in cui lei decide di mollare il marito.....
poi lui ha scoperto tutto e quindi cambiano le carte in tavola....


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo sai che io ho sempre pensato come te,purtroppo c'e'chi e'per il buonismo.
> Purtroppo e'chiaro,che la storia sig.ra.Danny e amante,e'di vecchissima data....altro che visto 2 volte.


Purtroppo ho la tua stessa sensazione...!Lothar,non è casuale che la moglie di danny abbia chiesto al marito di andare a cena con il tizio.Secondo me ha voluto rendere edotto il marito di una cosa che va avanti da tempo e non aveva il coraggio di dire....!Adesso la domanda è un'altraerchè proprio adesso?probabilmente la signora ha capito di essere molto coinvolta e di non riuscire più a gestire la cosa....forse!


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Abbiamo espresso la medesima posizione dall'inizio e ci siamo presi pure gli sberleffi del solito cialtrone....!Si ,il loro matrimonio si è rotto,non so se sia finito.Io a questo punto credo che danny conosca solo una parte della verità.Credo che sia un relazione che vada avanti già da un pò,consolidata,e comunque pezzi di verità stanno saltando fuori piano piano...!Non siamo d'accordo su una cosa:la moglie di danny è da prendere a schiaffi morali altroche....!


io ritengo che il loro matrimonio sia finito,perchè sta emergendo una donna che è affatto diversa da quella che Danny ritenuto fosse fino a 2 settimane fa.

è da prendere a schiaffi morali? sì certo.    la faccenda dell'orologio della figlia è chiaramente imperdonabile,tanto per fare un esempio.      le va detto anche "senti vuoi vivere come la tua collega e farti tutto quello che ti passa davanti? benissimo,6 libera da ieri,ma alla bimba penso io e tu paghi fino all'ultimo centesimo i conti,senza fiatare"

ma resto dell'idea che sta donna non si sia bevuta il cervello in un colpo,ma sia esplosa dopo un lento processo in cui Danny l'ha messa sopra il mobile della sala a far compagnia all'elefantino preso in Kenya ed al quadretto preso in Croazia


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Anch'io ne sono convinto che andrebbe sicuramente così. Che si caghi sotto se sa che io so e che potrei creare casino con la sua di donna.
> Non ho paura. Lui sta a 3 ore da qui. Ad andare veloci con l'auto.
> Ma  riprendermi una donna solo perché è stata mollata dall'amante... preferirei che sia lei a volerlo.


Aspetta.
Spiego meglio.
Io non mi abbasserei MAI a creare casino con la sua donna, che è per me una sconosciuta.
Il discorso è solo fare prendere un po' di strizza al tipo.
Ma tu immagina la scena:
Taci prendi e vai.
Torni.
Lei ti chiede dove sei stato?
E tu: a bere un caffè con quello con cui ti fai sms.

Poi odiatemi ma io sono seriamente convinto che una persona in preda di certi "innamoramenti de coa" che nulla hanno a che vedere con l'amore vero, non sia capace di intendere e di volere completamente.
Perchè quando sei infigata
hai la testa lì che sogni, e fai un sospiro che non arriva l'sms di lui...ecc..ecc.ecc...

Cioè io direi a tua moglie.
Cara sto pazientando.
Spero che tu non ti sia infilata in un tunnel, dove alla fine del quale potresti trovare tuo marito che ti dona un glorioso vafanculo.

Poi Danny, sulla famigerata convenienza, io sono persuaso che le persone scelgano proprio in base a quella.
Infatti gli psicologi e i sociologi hanno spiegato per esempio che la mentalità del ladro è che gli conviene rubare perchè lavorare costa troppa fatica.
Tu dirai...ma non hanno paura di essere beccati?
No è proprio questa l'hubris del ladro.
I sociologi hanno mostrato con dati alla mano, che la psicologia del ladro è basata sulla convinzione di non essere come gli altri ladri, che vengono beccati perchè stupidi.

Un dato allarmante viene dalla violenza.
Si pensa che la pena di morte dovrebbe far calare la violenza nella società, invece è il contrario.
Difficile da credere e da spiegare ma è così.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> che detto da quello guarda... roba che io se c'è da chiedere scusa lo chiedo anche e pubblicamente e Danny l'ho consigliato come se fosse mio fratello senza insultare la moglie... ma mi sa che veramente so burina, cafona e ignorante perchè quello non riesce proprio a capire, però a chiamarci teron si :unhappy:


Io credo che il conte farebbe bene a leggere la tua storia....!Forse capirebbe che ci sono pure donne che sono più uomini di tanti maschi.Io sinceramente da una come te ho solo da imparare,mia opinione ci mancherebbe.La questione non è il conte,infondo è il giullare del forum,quando insulta con frasi razziste a me viene da ridere,un povero disadattato che crede di offendere le persone che hanno la sola colpa , essere nate in un altro posto che non sia una merda di paesotto in provincia di vicenza,capito?VICENZA!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho la tua stessa sensazione...!Lothar,non è casuale che la moglie di danny abbia chiesto al marito di andare a cena con il tizio.Secondo me ha voluto rendere edotto il marito di una cosa che va avanti da tempo e non aveva il coraggio di dire....!Adesso la domanda è un'altraerchè proprio adesso?probabilmente la signora ha capito di essere molto coinvolta e di non riuscire più a gestire la cosa....forse!


Per me questa e' na' rincojonita totale perche' s'e' legata pure al cornutone fin dalla squola e mo' e' normale che voglia assaggiare altri augelli...

e' roba da metterla nelle categorie protette...

protette co' la cintura de castita', ov cors'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che lascia in pace mia moglie, stai alla larga dalla mia famiglia, e sai il regalo dove puoi mettertelo


SI.
Non posso verde, perchè poggi te l'ho già dato.
(libera di non crederci).


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

Letto le novità... A parte che evidentemente accondiscendere anche se in parte non ha prodotto un comportamento leale da parte di tua moglie, la storia del regalo è assurda sopratutto perchè tua moglie lo ha accettato... In bocca al lupo Danny


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> se avesse tutta sta esperienza non si sarebbe comportata così da sprovveduta con il marito dai.... si teneva, perchè ci sarebbe riuscita..
> 
> Capra e cavoli!


Ma non lo so. Io ho avuto solo mio marito prima di tradirlo e non mi sono comportata così. Non c'entra l'essere sprovveduta secondo me
A me sembra una molto sicura di se che sa di potersi permettere certe cose
Si lava la coscienza in nome della sincerità
L'unic modo per farla spaventare un po è che Danny tiri fuori gli attributi
Qui c'è proprio la scarsa stima per il marito


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ottieni che lui non la cerca, non che lei abbia scelto te


Ho detto round uno.
Intanto...
Tu prova ad immaginare la moglie del tuo amico che viene dal tuo e gli racconta certe cose...
Prova a immaginare...


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> se avesse tutta sta esperienza non si sarebbe comportata così da sprovveduta con il marito dai.... si teneva, perchè ci sarebbe riuscita..
> 
> Capra e cavoli!


come risposto al post confessione di Danny,io non credo affatto che la moglie ed il ganzo si siano visti solo 2 volte.

credo che semplicemente la moglie abbia voluto farsi beccare.  anche il fatto di aver tenuto celato il telefonino nonostante le fosse stato chiesto espressamente da Danny di farglielo leggere (vabbeh sorvolo sul punto sennò non solo bestemmio ma vo OT pesantemente) mi sa di sfida aperta.

Danny lo ha scritto chiaramente,vi invito a rileggere quel post.   la moglie si sente oppressa.   oppressa.   in gabbia.

e ora da questa gabbia vuole uscire.    non perchè si sia innamorata del ganzo,non ci credo nemmeno se venisse lei qui a dircelo.

lei semplicemente non ne può più di questo matrimonio.  ricordi? quando esce di casa,si sente un'altra persona.

la colpa principale che imputo a lei è di non avere il coraggio di dire a Danny che è finita,ma forse semplicemente non sa da che parte iniziare il discorso.   Perchè non crede che Danny l'ascolterebbe


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha detto di essere imbarazzata dalla cosa, non ha capito perché.
> A lei non piaceva, perché comunque nostra figlia è solo nostra.
> Infatti mi ha chiesto cosa farne, che al limite se lo teneva lei.


1) Lo getti nel pattume
2) Lo porti dalle suore dell'asilo che lo diano ad un bambino povero.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me questa e' na' rincojonita totale perche' s'e' legata pure al cornutone fin dalla squola e mo' e' normale che voglia assaggiare altri augelli...
> 
> e' roba da metterla nelle categorie protette...
> 
> protette co' la cintura de castita', ov cors'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Sei terun pure tu allora?stermy,questa o è scema,o sa bene cosa sta facendo e ha pesato bene danny....non so se mi spiego....!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Riassumendo:
> 
> 1-scopri che tua moglie il ganzo l'ha visto già una seconda volta.   e a senso mi sa che di incontri ce ne saranno già stati altri,magari sempre fugaci,mentre il 15 doveva essere la loro grande serata.
> 
> ...


Non capisco come fai a dire che il suo matrimonio è finito.
Proprio non lo capisco.
Non è più facile dire che sta attraversando una prova della vita a due?


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> come risposto al post confessione di Danny,io non credo affatto che la moglie ed il ganzo si siano visti solo 2 volte.
> 
> credo che semplicemente la moglie abbia voluto farsi beccare. anche il fatto di aver tenuto celato il telefonino nonostante le fosse stato chiesto espressamente da Danny di farglielo leggere (vabbeh sorvolo sul punto sennò non solo bestemmio ma vo OT pesantemente) mi sa di sfida aperta.
> 
> ...



Ok quoto.. ma allora perchè cazzo gli dice che lo ama, gli fa le coccole? si struscia maiala? 
cos'è na'ltra che vuole capra e cavoli?  (ogni riferimento è puramente casuale  )


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo che il conte farebbe bene a leggere la tua storia....!Forse capirebbe che ci sono pure donne che sono più uomini di tanti maschi.Io sinceramente da una come te ho solo da imparare,mia opinione ci mancherebbe.La questione non è il conte,infondo è il giullare del forum,quando insulta con frasi razziste a me viene da ridere,un povero disadattato che crede di offendere le persone che hanno la sola colpa , essere nate in un altro posto che non sia una merda di paesotto in provincia di vicenza,capito?VICENZA!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



sai che c'è Oscuro? che a me che il contino sappia la mia storia non me ne può fregare di meno, non ho bisogno di essere apprezzata da lui ne tantomeno di essere compatita, lui ha la sua vita, gli piace, bene, anzi stica 

io sono fiera di me e di quello che sto facendo.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho detto round uno.
> Intanto...
> Tu prova ad immaginare la moglie del tuo amico che viene dal tuo e gli racconta certe cose...
> Prova a immaginare...


Ma se hai appena detto che prenderesti lui e lasceresti stare la famiglia
Caso mai immagino lei che viene a prendere me
:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Potevamo passare una bella serata a baciarci??????
> 
> Dopo sms regalini e vedersi
> 
> ...


E' infigata...
Innamoramento de coa.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> sai che c'è Oscuro? che a me che il contino sappia la mia storia non me ne può fregare di meno, non ho bisogno di essere apprezzata da lui ne tantomeno di essere compatita, lui ha la sua vita, gli piace, bene, anzi stica
> 
> io sono fiera di me e di quello che sto facendo.


e fai bene:up:


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ok quoto.. ma allora perchè cazzo gli dice che lo ama, gli fa le coccole? si struscia maiala?
> cos'è na'ltra che vuole capra e cavoli?  (ogni riferimento è puramente casuale  )


perchè in effetti 25 anni insieme sono 25 anni insieme e prima di andare dall'avvocato per la separazione si prova a vedere se da parte del marito c'è la voglia di rimettersi in gioco per riconquistarla.

solo che Danny è un muro e non sente altro che quello che vuole sentire


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Perplesso*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non capisco come fai a dire che il suo matrimonio è finito.
> Proprio non lo capisco.
> Non è più facile dire che sta attraversando una prova della vita a due?


Ma infatti!Perplesso come cazzo ti salta in mente?ma come ti permetti?solo per qualche pecorina fuori casa?e che cazzo che sarà mai?anzi il loro matrimonio potrebbe uscire rinforzato no?:rotfl::rotflerplesso sei un terun,geloso e possessivo,qui dobbiamo diventare più moderni,e cazzo!Adesso le pecorina fuori casa si chiamanorove della vita a due con un terzo fra le gambe....!!In effetti perplesso anche io non capisco come cazzo fai a dire che un matrimonio possa avere una crisi per qualche spruzzata extra.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflerplesso sei sposato?no,quindi non capisci una mazza.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che Perplesso si riferisse al valore
> Ma al fatto che tua moglie resti colpita dal gesto?
> 
> Gli anelli d'oro e gli orologi non compensano quello che forse è mancato a lei....


A ogni persona manca qualcosa.
Anche io non ho avuto tutto da mia moglie. Mi sono accontentato, ho guardato quello che avevo e mi è sembrato già tanto. Appena sposati a causa di alcuni elementi presenti nella casa nuova ho avuto per un mese crisi d'asma.
Mia moglie si incazzava quando tornava a casa e mi vedeva stare male.
All'epoca lei aveva problemi col lavoro ed era sempre nervosa.
Le stava sulle balle tutto.
Una mattina mi sono svegliato che non respiravo più.
Mia moglie mi ha guardato come si guarda un ipocondriaco.
"mi faccio portare al pronto soccorso". Ho chiamato mia madre, mio fratello che sono venuti subito.
Solo allora lei ha capito la gravità della cosa ed è venuta con me.
Sono stato una settimana in ospedale: ho rischiato la morte.
Ho sempre lavorato tanto. E' vero, tante volte non ci sono stato. 
Ho anteposto il lavoro in tantissimi momenti.
Lei invece un anno dopo il matrimonio si scazzò del suo, andò in crisi col suo capo paranoico di allora e insieme con le colleghe si licenziarono tutte di colpo. Restò a casa. 
Io all'inizio le consigliai come operare.
La aiutai a mettere gli annunci.
Tornavo a casa e la seguivo.
Coi giorni diventava sempre più catatonica. Non cercava più lavoro, non faceva niente.
A un certo punto cominciai a trattarla con severità. "Non puoi restare lì così a non fare niente. Se vuoi lavorare, e vuoi trovare lavoro, è la maniera peggiore per farlo. Non devi far trascorrere il tempo a dirti che tanto non si trova". Avevamo un mutuo, i soldi in banca calavano. Restò a casa un anno e mezzo, andò in depressione.
Lei in questi giorni mi ha rinfacciato che io la umiliavo dicendole che la mantenevo a casa.
"Io ti volevo stimolare a reagire. Volevo che tu ti impegnassi, ritrovassi il tuo orgoglio. Non me è mai fregato niente dei soldi, (su sua insistenza abbiamo un conto comune, e io prendo una mancetta mensile) ma di te, del fatto che ti lasciassi andare..."
"Ma così facendo non hai risolto niente, Non capisci che con me non si fa così. Che ho bisogno di aiuto?"-
Forse ha ragione.
Ma io questo aiuto non ho mai saputo darglielo, non ho mai capito come darglielo.
Ho avuto un'infanzia peggiore della sua. Divorzio dei miei, suicidio mentre ero presente del nonno, e poi amici morti per overdose, casa bruciata... Pure una minacciata violenza sessuale col coltello quando avevo 8 anni.
E che cazzo! 
OK, la vita mi ha indurito e mi sono aggrappato a questa famiglia come a un porto, come a una zattera che mi traghettasse fino alla vecchiaia, dandomi la certezza di avere costruito comunque qualcosa di solido nella vita.
Certezza utopica. 
Lei mi ha - anche giustamente - rinfacciato in questi giorni di tante cose.
Quando lei stava male, quest'estate, secondo lei io non la capivo.
Eppure l'ho portata da 4 dottori, alcuni lontani ore di auto, sono stato con lei tutto il tempo accanto ad aspettare...
Domani mia figlia deve fare degli esami allergologici in un ospedale a un'ora da qui.
Lei aveva chiesto a mia madre e al suo uomo di accompagnarla in macchina.
Oggi mi ha rinfacciato di non essermi offerto io di farlo.
Ho preso una giornata di ferie, tanto sto lavorando da schifo e chi se ne frega a questo punto, ho dato la mia vita al lavoro, e la accompagnerò.
C'è evidentemente un'incomprensione tra noi due, colpa spartibile su entrambi.
Con l'altro lei si trova meglio "E' un piacione".
La fa sorridere, stare bene, senza impegno di sorta.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

Secondo me, anzi togli il secondo me. Sono convinto di vedere Danny ridere mentre legge. Che bello...


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

*ciao sorellina*



viola di mare ha detto:


> sai che c'è Oscuro? che a me che il contino sappia la mia storia non me ne può fregare di meno, non ho bisogno di essere apprezzata da lui ne tantomeno di essere compatita, lui ha la sua vita, gli piace, bene, anzi stica
> 
> io sono fiera di me e di quello che sto facendo.


mah,in realtà,in questo io ci vedo del buono,per strano che possa sembrare,perchè è nelle situazioni di stress che si vede la natura reale degli individui

e più la cosa viene mostrata al pubblico,più la gente può discernere tra il Fiore (TU) ed il letame......


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti!Perplesso come cazzo ti salta in mente?ma come ti permetti?solo per qualche pecorina fuori casa?e che cazzo che sarà mai?anzi il loro matrimonio potrebbe uscire rinforzato no?:rotfl::rotflerplesso sei un terun,*geloso e possessivo*,qui dobbiamo diventare più moderni,e cazzo!Adesso le pecorina fuori casa si chiamanorove della vita a due con un terzo fra le gambe....!!In effetti perplesso anche io non capisco come cazzo fai a dire che un matrimonio possa avere una crisi per qualche spruzzata extra.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflerplesso sei sposato?no,quindi non capisci una mazza.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma va?





Scusate non ho potuto trattenermi


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

*io vorrei dire che*

una volta mio padre mi porto un regalo della sua amante, ma solo perche io l avevo voluta vedere sta zoccola... (e non perche ritengo tutte zoccole le amanti, lei lo era davvero......non mi ci fate pensare va...)
l ho preso l ho guardato e gliel ho scaraventato in faccia...a mio padre....tagliandoli il naso perche era un portachiavi di ferretti.....
poi l ho portato a mia madre e gli ho detto: adesso lo sbatti fuori di casa oppure no????

certi uomini come certe donne hanno bisogno di rezioni forti....vanno scossi e rimessi in carreggiata di corsa.....
solo dopo il gesto mio padre ha capito della cazzata che aveva fatto.....nel portarmi il regalo...no nel tradire mia madre....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> A ogni persona manca qualcosa.
> Anche io non ho avuto tutto da mia moglie. Mi sono accontentato, ho guardato quello che avevo e mi è sembrato già tanto. Appena sposati a causa di alcuni elementi presenti nella casa nuova ho avuto per un mese crisi d'asma.
> Mia moglie si incazzava quando tornava a casa e mi vedeva stare male.
> All'epoca lei aveva problemi col lavoro ed era sempre nervosa.
> ...


Spieghi bene
quando alle volte facciamo da padre...alla moglie...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> A ogni persona manca qualcosa.
> Anche io non ho avuto tutto da mia moglie. Mi sono accontentato, ho guardato quello che avevo e mi è sembrato già tanto. Appena sposati a causa di alcuni elementi presenti nella casa nuova ho avuto per un mese crisi d'asma.
> Mia moglie si incazzava quando tornava a casa e mi vedeva stare male.
> All'epoca lei aveva problemi col lavoro ed era sempre nervosa.
> ...


Sai,danny a me non sembri proprio uno stupido.Anche io ho avuto i miei casini,ma sono arrivato ad altre conclusioni.Io non voglio zattere,non voglio essere traghettato da nessuna parte,la vita per me è un mare imponderabile,e faccio affidamento SOLO SULLA MIA VELA...punto!E quando il vento tira troppo forte non posso farci un cazzo,aspetto solo che smetta.Non posso e non voglio mandare la vita dove voglio io,ci ho provato ma nulla.La vita fa il suo corso.Ed è per questo che ti ho invitato a reagire,non aggrapparti a qualcuna che non ti vuole.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se hai appena detto che prenderesti lui e lasceresti stare la famiglia
> Caso mai immagino lei che viene a prendere me
> :mrgreen:


Si vero mi sono confuso tra mogli e mariti...

Ma per me è più finito un matrimonio che vive nella falsità
che non uno dove almeno le questioni sono venute fuori...:sonar:


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti!Perplesso come cazzo ti salta in mente?ma come ti permetti?solo per qualche pecorina fuori casa?e che cazzo che sarà mai?anzi il loro matrimonio potrebbe uscire rinforzato no?:rotfl::rotflerplesso sei un terun,geloso e possessivo,qui dobbiamo diventare più moderni,e cazzo!Adesso le pecorina fuori casa si chiamanorove della vita a due con un terzo fra le gambe....!!In effetti perplesso anche io non capisco come cazzo fai a dire che un matrimonio possa avere una crisi per qualche spruzzata extra.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflerplesso sei sposato?no,quindi non capisci una mazza.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


è disposto a scommettere una birra sul fatto che il subumano sta facendo tutto questo perchè spera in una foto della moglie di Danny sulle spiaggie nudiste della Croazia?


----------



## Sterminator (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei terun pure tu allora?stermy,questa o è scema,o sa bene cosa sta facendo e ha pesato bene danny....non so se mi spiego....!


Ma si', che abbia poca stima di danny e lo tratti da pezza da piedi e' palese...pero' non credo che si sia invaghita al ciento pe' ciento e lo mollera'...e' solo voja nòva d'escobar...


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah,in realtà,in questo io ci vedo del buono,per strano che possa sembrare,perchè è nelle situazioni di stress che si vede la natura reale degli individui
> 
> e più la cosa viene mostrata al pubblico,più la gente può discernere tra il Fiore (TU) ed il letame......




:inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> A ogni persona manca qualcosa.
> Anche io non ho avuto tutto da mia moglie. Mi sono accontentato, ho guardato quello che avevo e mi è sembrato già tanto. Appena sposati a causa di alcuni elementi presenti nella casa nuova ho avuto per un mese crisi d'asma.
> Mia moglie si incazzava quando tornava a casa e mi vedeva stare male.
> All'epoca lei aveva problemi col lavoro ed era sempre nervosa.
> ...


Ma certo
Non la stavo giustificando
Ho risposto sulla questione degli anelli (oro e plastica)


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai,danny a me non sembri proprio uno stupido.Anche io ho avuto i miei casini,ma sono arrivato ad altre conclusioni.Io non voglio zattere,non voglio essere traghettato da nessuna parte,la vita per me è un mare imponderabile,e faccio affidamento SOLO SULLA MIA VELA...punto!E quando il vento tira troppo forte non posso farci un cazzo,aspetto solo che smetta.Non posso e non voglio mandare la vita dove voglio io,ci ho provato ma nulla.La vita fa il suo corso.Ed è per questo che ti ho invitato a reagire,non aggrapparti a qualcuna che non ti vuole.



così deve essere <3


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> A ogni persona manca qualcosa.
> Anche io non ho avuto tutto da mia moglie. Mi sono accontentato, ho guardato quello che avevo e mi è sembrato già tanto. Appena sposati a causa di alcuni elementi presenti nella casa nuova ho avuto per un mese crisi d'asma.
> Mia moglie si incazzava quando tornava a casa e mi vedeva stare male.
> All'epoca lei aveva problemi col lavoro ed era sempre nervosa.
> ...


Comunque magari inconsapevolmente e convinto di mostrare amore hai viziato tua moglie come una bambina capricciosa. Ed eccola ora con il suo nuovo capriccio da farti ingoiare.
Vedi che ti preoccupi troppo per lei?
E ti dimentichi di te?
Ti annienti per lei.

E lei ne aprofitta no?

L'altro però non farebbe MAI quello che tu fai per lei.
E lei lo sa benissimo.

Ecco perchè a lei andrebbe bene: tu come marito (servetto) e lui come amante (cortigiano).

Mica scema eh?


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una provocazione,ovvio.      ma più Danny racconta più mi domando non come mai sta donna si sia potuta invaghire di un soggetto come il ganzo,ma come siano riusciti a stare insieme loro tutti questi anni



Bella domanda.
Diciamo tra alti e bassi: il confronto-scontro non è mancato mai.
Scazzi, litigate, non ci siamo mai tenuti niente dentro.
Ci siamo - o almeno così credevo - sempre detti tutto.
Ma siamo gli unici che dopo tanti anni quando escono si tengono ancora per mano.
Una sorta di dipendenza per entrambi?
Quando è finita?
Quando a lei son morti i genitori, quando nostra figlia ha preso i nostri spazi (mia moglie si lamentava che la casa era piccola, che non aveva una sua scrivania, che non aveva tempo per lei) quando lei ha visto la vita della sua collega. E l'ha confrontata con la sua.
Mi diceva sempre che lei era fortunata, aveva ancora i genitori che l'aiutavano con i bimbi, non faceva niente in casa perché il marito faceva tutto, e comunque si divertiva con altri uomini. Il suo motto è "Oltre i quaranta devi godertela, sono gli ultimi anni".


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero mi sono confuso tra mogli e mariti...
> 
> Ma per me è più finito un matrimonio che vive nella falsità
> che non uno dove almeno le questioni sono venute fuori...:sonar:


E su questo posso anche essere d'accordo, può anhce non essere ocnsiderato un matrimonio. 
come non considero un matrimonio quello che è basato solo sulla convenienza:sonar:


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Professore*



perplesso ha detto:


> è disposto a scommettere una birra sul fatto che il subumano sta facendo tutto questo perchè spera in una foto della moglie di Danny sulle spiaggie nudiste della Croazia?


Scommetto:io credo che il cialtrone non capisca realmente un cazzo,e confonda la sua realtà con la realtà vera.Ormai il cialtrone vive una vita borderline,scollamento dal reale,voli pindarici,a me fa morire dal ridere.Mgari il cialtrone si converte al nudismo,sai che spettacolo sto bimbetto con la faccia da adulto ed il pisello da neonato aggirarsi nudo come un verme su spiagge croate mentre si tocca quella larva fra le gambe,dando del mona a tutti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflopo 2 minuti sarebbe già dietro qualche duna con qualche nudista croato di colore che gli sta infilzando le chiappe a sangue tenendolo per i capelli....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> eccheccazzo no!!!
> non è buonismo!
> io sono tutto meno che buonista!
> ma non sempre vedo solo lo schifo e il marcio.
> ...



hai ragione tu.
La storia non è marcia. E mia moglie è comunque stata sincera, a volte troppo.
Sicuramente ingenua e piena di sensi di colpa.
Neppure ha saputo nascondere tutto, e ha conservato tutti gli sms.
Errori che una persona esperta non farebbe. Lui per esempi li cancella.
Sicuramente è attratta da quell'uomo.
La storia la conosco tutta dagli Sms.
Il primo bacio risale al 20 ottobre.


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Lo credo anch'io.



che poi, per dirla tutta caro Danny, i regali si possono anche non accettare, con bei modi pure
anzi, direi che in molti casi è proprio opportuno


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma si', che abbia poca stima di danny e lo tratti da pezza da piedi e' palese...pero' non credo che si sia invaghita al ciento pe' ciento e lo mollera'...e' solo voja nòva d'escobar...


Secondo me non è neanche la prima volta poi....!


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Bella domanda.
> Diciamo tra alti e bassi: il confronto-scontro non è mancato mai.
> Scazzi, litigate, non ci siamo mai tenuti niente dentro.
> Ci siamo - o almeno così credevo - sempre detti tutto.
> ...


ok.   quindi,tu vuoi una donna al tuo fianco che condivide questa filosofia di vita o no?

se sì,allora ascolta quello che lei ha da dirti,ma ascoltala davvero e vedete se trovate un punto di equilibrio,magari diventando una coppia aperta.   tanto per fare un esempio.

se no,cercate un bravo avvocato e ognuno per la sua strada.

Insomma Danny,fai l'Uomo,prendi una decisione e perseguila, anche se ha un costo alto


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*danny*



danny ha detto:


> hai ragione tu.
> La storia non è marcia. E mia moglie è comunque stata sincera, a volte troppo.
> Sicuramente ingenua e piena di sensi di colpa.
> Neppure ha saputo nascondere tutto, e ha conservato tutti gli sms.
> ...


Ingenua?sincera?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> hai ragione tu.
> La storia non è marcia. E mia moglie è comunque stata sincera, a volte troppo.
> Sicuramente ingenua e piena di sensi di colpa.
> Neppure ha saputo nascondere tutto, e ha conservato tutti gli sms.
> ...


io non credo affatto che sia ingenua e piena di sensi di colpa...non arrivati a questo punto......
forse ha tenuto tutto per farti scoprire danny....
inesperta...non mi sembra......
se fossi uomo ...e ritenssi mia moglie una inesperta che porella si e' fatta beccare perche non si sa muovere in certe situazioni, mi incazzarei ancora di piu della serie: ma guarda sta cretina......te sei fatta pure becca'.....

invece visto che so 20 giorni che vi tiene a te  e al tacchgini ripieno al guinzaglio.....secondo me si sa muovere la signora....
tu conosci la moglie di danny dentro casa...
conosci la moglie di danny fuori casa?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io non credo affatto che sia ingenua e piena di sensi di colpa...non arrivati a questo punto......
> forse ha tenuto tutto per farti scoprire danny....
> inesperta...non mi sembra......
> se fossi uomo ...e ritenssi mia moglie una inesperta che porella si e' fatta beccare perche non si sa muovere in certe situazioni, mi incazzarei ancora di piu della serie: ma guarda sta cretina......te sei fatta pure becca'.....
> ...


No non la conosce fuori casa...
Ma tanto qui ci sono gli esperti
che hanno già emesso la sentenza...no?

Si sa che la gente...
da buoni consigli...


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ok quoto.. ma allora perchè cazzo gli dice che lo ama, gli fa le coccole? si struscia maiala?
> cos'è na'ltra che vuole capra e cavoli?  (ogni riferimento è puramente casuale  )



bella domanda,
Perplesso potrebbe avere ragione.
Ma tu insinui un dubbio legittimo.
Capisci che io non sto capendo niente, a questo punto?
Da lei mi arrivano messaggi discordanti.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No non la conosce fuori casa...
> Ma tanto qui ci sono gli esperti
> che hanno già emesso la sentenza...no?
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me non è neanche la prima volta poi....!


Mah, vai a sape'...


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> io non credo affatto che sia ingenua e piena di sensi di colpa...non arrivati a questo punto......
> forse ha tenuto tutto per farti scoprire danny....
> inesperta...non mi sembra......
> se fossi uomo ...e ritenssi mia moglie una inesperta che porella si e' fatta beccare perche non si sa muovere in certe situazioni, mi incazzarei ancora di piu della serie: ma guarda sta cretina......te sei fatta pure becca'.....
> ...


Ma sei sposata?e allora che cazzo consigli a fare?:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei sposata?e allora che cazzo consigli a fare?:rotfl:


si che sono sposata...
non nella maniera tradizionale ma sono sposata....QUINDIIIII!!!! io posso


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> si che sono sposata...
> non nella maniera tradizionale ma sono sposata....QUINDIIIII!!!! io posso


No,qui solo consigli da persone sposate con 20 di matrimonio,quindi fora dal veneto....mona!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E su questo posso anche essere d'accordo, può anhce non essere ocnsiderato un matrimonio.
> come non considero un matrimonio quello che è basato solo sulla convenienza:sonar:


Beh sai io sono propenso a pensare
che tu
Non dici a tuo marito che lo hai tradito: perchè non ti conviene.
Altresi non ti separi da lui perchè non ti conviene.:sonar:

Infatti lo ami così tanto, al punto che stai perfino perdendo la stima che hai di lui.
( tu lo hai scritto).:sonar:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,qui solo consigli da persone sposate con 20 di matrimonio,quindi fora dal veneto....mona!


fora? mona? ma......tu pure...che cazzo parli a fare???? le parole il vento d acacia se le porta via....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Bella domanda.
> Diciamo tra alti e bassi: il confronto-scontro non è mancato mai.
> Scazzi, litigate, non ci siamo mai tenuti niente dentro.
> Ci siamo - o almeno così credevo - sempre detti tutto.
> ...


Danny...
Ascolta...
Se non ci fossi passato...
Ecco perchè sono così.

[video=youtube;SEN_-q2fGZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEN_-q2fGZI[/video]


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Non posso verde, perchè poggi te l'ho già dato.
> (libera di non crederci).


più che altro chi se ne frega


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> fora? mona? ma......tu pure...che cazzo parli a fare???? le parole il vento d acacia se le porta via....


Infatti mi non capisco nà mona,e ti pure.Terrona londinese.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti mi non capisco nà mona,e ti pure.Terrona londinese.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma e' un controsenso!!!!!
sono terrona italiana e polentona inglese al massimo....
ma come hai gia detto tu giustamente tanto non capisci una mona....:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> bella domanda,
> Perplesso potrebbe avere ragione.
> Ma tu insinui un dubbio legittimo.
> Capisci che io non sto capendo niente, a questo punto?
> Da lei mi arrivano messaggi discordanti.


Ascolta Danny, se mio marito mi avesse beccata la prima cosa che avrei fatto è quella di evitare qualunque contatto con quella persona, se ovviamente avessi tenuto a mio marito più dell'altro
Altra cosa, sai che tuo marito sa e tu continui a tenere gli sms? 
Tuo marito sa e fai la carina che rinuncia a un appuntamento e in realtà l'hai già visto due volte?
Su questo secondo me devi ragionare
Sul perchè tua moglie abbia così poca considerazione di te


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sai io sono propenso a pensare
> che tu
> Non dici a tuo marito che lo hai tradito: perchè non ti conviene.
> Altresi non ti separi da lui perchè non ti conviene.:sonar:
> ...


Hai proprio capito tutto
Poi un giorno mi spieghi in dove sta la convenienza
Mi hai visto scrivere nell'ultimo anno che lo amo così tanto?
Le situazioni evolvono Conte, cambiano......
Di buono c'è che io sono almeno 2 anni che so di non far parte di una coppia ma non per questo non credo che esistano delle coppie


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Hai proprio capito tutto
> Poi un giorno mi spieghi in dove sta la convenienza
> Mi hai visto scrivere nell'ultimo anno che lo amo così tanto?
> Le situazioni evolvono Conte, cambiano......
> Di buono c'è che io sono almeno 2 anni che so di non far parte di una coppia ma non per questo non credo che esistano delle coppie


Tu dovresti giustificare la tua vita matrimoniale ad uno che ha un idea del matrimonio così avulsa dal reale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Vabbè tu sei sposata quindi puoi consigliare.Cosa mi consigli?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu dovresti giustificare la tua vita matrimoniale ad uno che ha un idea del matrimonio così avulsa dal reale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Vabbè tu sei sposata quindi puoi consigliare.*Cosa mi consigli*?


ma non mi sto sgiustificando
Rispondo a una domanda
Poi che abbia voglia di provocare è un problema suo





Il consiglio te lo do in privato


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Infatti*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ascolta Danny, se mio marito mi avesse beccata la prima cosa che avrei fatto è quella di evitare qualunque contatto con quella persona, se ovviamente avessi tenuto a mio marito più dell'altro
> Altra cosa, sai che tuo marito sa e tu continui a tenere gli sms?
> Tuo marito sa e fai la carina che rinuncia a un appuntamento e in realtà l'hai già visto due volte?
> Su questo secondo me devi ragionare
> Sul perchè tua moglie abbia così poca considerazione di te


O ha perso la testa,o sa di stare accanto ad uno"tranquillo"però il mio parere non conta un cazzo sono terrone e non sposato!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai proprio capito tutto
> Poi un giorno mi spieghi in dove sta la convenienza
> Mi hai visto scrivere nell'ultimo anno che lo amo così tanto?
> Le situazioni evolvono Conte, cambiano......
> Di buono c'è che io sono almeno 2 anni che so di non far parte di una coppia ma non per questo non credo che esistano delle coppie


Tu lo sai dove sta la convenienza.
Altrimenti avresti agito diversamente no?
Io non credo che le persone restino in un matrimonio
con lo spirito di una madre teresa di Calcutta.

Infatti secondo me, in genere, appena ad uno dei due conviene lasciare l'altro.

Lo fa.

Sarebbe stupido sennò...
Chi glielo farebbe fare?


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Danny...
> Ascolta...
> Se non ci fossi passato...
> Ecco perchè sono così.
> ...


No coglioni ci si nasce,ed il resto lo hanno fatti i tuoi.Tranquillo!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> ma non mi sto sgiustificando
> Rispondo a una domanda
> Poi che abbia voglia di provocare è un problema suo
> 
> ...


E vabbè fallo fare se no come ridiamo noi?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ascolta Danny, se mio marito mi avesse beccata la prima cosa che avrei fatto è quella di evitare qualunque contatto con quella persona, se ovviamente avessi tenuto a mio marito più dell'altro
> Altra cosa, sai che tuo marito sa e tu continui a tenere gli sms?
> Tuo marito sa e fai la carina che rinuncia a un appuntamento e in realtà l'hai già visto due volte?
> Su questo secondo me devi ragionare
> Sul perchè tua moglie abbia così poca considerazione di te


Bel post!:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu lo sai dove sta la convenienza.
> Altrimenti avresti agito diversamente no?
> Io non credo che le persone restino in un matrimonio
> con lo spirito di una madre teresa di Calcutta.
> ...


Madre teresa l'hai nominata tu, sono bel lontana dall'esserlo
E qui chiudo perchè tu sei l'ultima persona con cui voglio discutere della mia vita privata


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> bella domanda,
> Perplesso potrebbe avere ragione.
> Ma tu insinui un dubbio legittimo.
> Capisci che io non sto capendo niente, a questo punto?
> Da lei mi arrivano messaggi discordanti.


danny ascolta 
risolvi la cosa poi torna qui a raccontarla ,se ti va ...
rileggi post tra qualche giorno e vedrai che ti faranno lo stesso 
effetto del tuo primo post...
Tu ci hai passato un quarto di secolo con questa persona 
e tutta la vita con te stesso ...
quindi non credo che altra gente " estranea " in quattro cazzo di righe possa 
venire a dirti cosa devi o non devi fare ,come devi o non devi comportarti...
Perndere  decisioni da soli, o al limite confrontarsi ed ascoltare chi almeno un minimo 
sai per certo che tiene al tuo benessere, è una cosa che PER ME distingue molto uno uomo o una donna con gli attributi...

questo è un mio umile consiglio se non vuoi uscirne  ancora più confuso


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> danny ascolta
> risolvi la cosa poi torna qui a raccontarla ,se ti va ...
> rileggi post tra qualche giorno e vedrai che ti faranno lo stesso
> effetto del tuo primo post...
> ...


Quoto.
Tu hai molta pratica del vivere.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Luna*



lunaiena ha detto:


> danny ascolta
> risolvi la cosa poi torna qui a raccontarla ,se ti va ...
> rileggi post tra qualche giorno e vedrai che ti faranno lo stesso
> effetto del tuo primo post...
> ...


Sei sposata tu?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei sposata tu?


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

la convenienza ... 
mirano le persone, che prendono se stesse come punto di riferimento ... 

forse è difficile immaginarsi, che vi sono sì persone 
che antepongono altre cose alla propria convenienza ... 

ma c'è anche un altro aspetto, che alla fine è relativo ... 
ciò che per uno risulta conveniente, per l'altro non lo è ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei sposata tu?


e si 
ed anche da 24 anni ( tra fidanzamento , convivenza e matrimonio se vale:mrgreen


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Allah Misericordioso e Clemente.
> 
> ti rendi conto che questo è persino peggio?     tu ci stai dicendo che in sostanza tua moglie te la 6 comprata negli anni coi gioielli e gli orologi,poi arriva questo che regala a vostra figlia (!!!!!!) un orologino di plastica,una cinesata immagino da pochi euro
> 
> e questa si scioglie come neve al sole.       ti assicuro che il ganzo di tua moglie comincia ad essermi simpatico



considerati quotato dall'ultima volta che l'ho fatto, sempre in questo 3d, fino alla fine del suddetto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> So che non ti riferisci a me perchè non è particolarmente nel mio stile controbattere un'opinione con arroganza, solo perchè non coincide con la mia.
> 
> Ribadisco però  il fatto che qui possiamo basarci su quello che ci viene raccontato.
> Non sempre è tutto come appare e siamo d'accordo, sia in un senso che nell'altro però!! (positivo/negativo che sia)
> ...





Calipso ha detto:


> Perply... dimentichiamo sempre che questa donna è come si dice dalle mie parti: dell' 1901 quando non c'era nessuno... *ESPERIENZA ZERO*!





Calipso ha detto:


> eccheccazzo no!!!
> *non è buonismo! *
> io sono tutto meno che buonista!
> *ma non sempre vedo solo lo schifo e il marcio.*
> ...


quoto e ringrazio, calipso

fra tu e perplesso mi state risparmiando la fatica


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la convenienza ...
> mirano le persone, che prendono se stesse come punto di riferimento ...
> ...


Io conosco uno che è stato fidanzato per 4 anni con una tipa.Lui 27enne ,lei 28enne,dopo 4 anni insieme lei incomincia a parlare di matrimonio,offre un lavoro molto ben remunerato al suo lui nella ditta di suo padre,perchè questo "lui" faceva un lavoro che a lei non piaceva.....!Quindi progetti di casa di ,casa al mare,vita agiata,ma lui non vuole lasciare il suo lavoro !Quindi cede ad un compromesso:cambia mansioni,più soldi meno problemi....!Lei vuole stabilire una data.Lui è un pò riluttante e sul nuovo posto di lavoro incontra la classica collega pantera,8anni di più,che piano piano si insinua nella sua vita.Lui è pieno di se,crede di saper gestire tutto e tutti,quindi inizia a vedersi con la collega pantera..facendo una grande cazzata.Lei intanto stabilisce una data,e offre un lavoro ancora più redditizio al suo lui,vuole sposarsi e avere dei figli al più presto.Lui sta perdendo le sue granitiche certezze,la collega pantera per qualche motivo riesce a far breccia...!Lei vuole prendere il mutuo per la casa,ma lui si tira in dietro.Lei annusa qualcosa che non và e pianta un grande casino,a quel punto lui prende una decisone.MOLLA TUTTO,molla la sua lei,rinunciando al bel lavoro ed ad una vita"CONVENIENTE"poi incomincia ad essere perplesso sulla sua amante che vedendolo in difficoltà si fa due conti e gli dice:frequentando te ho capito di amare il mio uomo,ho due figli che cazzo ci fai con una come me?Questo lui rimane solo come uno stronzo,ha perso tutto,si prende le sue responsabilità,le sue colpe,almeno riesce a guardarsi allo specchio,riparte con il suo lavoro,il suo amor proprio e la sua dignità.Conscio del suo errore,conscio del fatto di non aver scelto la convenienza ma quello che sentiva di fare....!


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> danny ascolta
> risolvi la cosa poi torna qui a raccontarla ,se ti va ...
> rileggi post tra qualche giorno e vedrai che ti faranno lo stesso
> effetto del tuo primo post...
> ...



No, in realtà non siete voi a confondermi.
La storia vista dal di fuori, pur con tutta la soggettività che deriva dall'essere un mio racconto,  e confrontata con le esperienze di ognuno, è un preziosissimo termine di confronto con le idee e i ragionamenti che albergano dentro me, e che sono contaminate dai sentimenti. Tutti quanti voi siete uno specchio, nel quale appare un'immagine pian piano mentre la superficie si disappanna.
Poi sarò io a decidere, sbagliando o azzeccando le mie azioni, delle quali cerco di acquisire almeno consapevolezza, o almeno ci provo. 
Qui ognuno di voi ha qualcosa di dire di importante.
Vi leggo tutti, e sto imparando molto, moltissimo.
E' lecito affermare che vostra esperienza contribuisce ad accrescere la mia, che era totalmente inesistente.
E questo mi rende almeno capace di sentirmi meno solo, o forse illudermi di esserlo meno in questo momento in certi momenti.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> e si
> ed anche da 24 anni ( tra fidanzamento , convivenza e matrimonio se vale:mrgreen


Allora puoi scrivere.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> No, in realtà non siete voi a confondermi.
> La storia vista dal di fuori, pur con tutta la soggettività che deriva dall'essere un mio racconto, e confrontata con le esperienze di ognuno, è un preziosissimo termine di confronto con le idee e i ragionamenti che albergano dentro me, e che sono contaminate dai sentimenti. Tutti quanti voi siete uno specchio, nel quale appare un'immagine pian piano mentre la superficie si disappanna.
> Poi sarò io a decidere, sbagliando o azzeccando le mie azioni, delle quali cerco di acquisire almeno consapevolezza, o almeno ci provo.
> Qui ognuno di voi ha qualcosa di dire di importante.
> ...



siamo in due 
io manco di questo tipi di esperienza diretta quanto te.....se dovesse succedere a me domani quello che farei e': mettermi sotto le coperte spegnere la luce e buonanotte.....non saprei come reagire....
ho l esperienza della mia famiglia, come te.....ma non ti prepara affatto a affrontare la cosa in prima persona quando e se succede....per questo credo che qui tu stia trovando "pane per i tuoi denti"
sei corretto con tutti, ascolti tutti e valuti tutto sia qui dentro che nella tua vita.....ne avrai dei benefici....
certo ci vuole tempo.....ma c'e' SEMPRE una via di uscita


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> No, in realtà non siete voi a confondermi.
> La storia vista dal di fuori, pur con tutta la soggettività che deriva dall'essere un mio racconto, e confrontata con le esperienze di ognuno, è un preziosissimo termine di confronto con le idee e i ragionamenti che albergano dentro me, e che sono contaminate dai sentimenti. Tutti quanti voi siete uno specchio, nel quale appare un'immagine pian piano mentre la superficie si disappanna.
> *Poi sarò io a decidere, sbagliando o azzeccando le mie azioni, delle quali cerco di acquisire almeno consapevolezza, o almeno ci provo.
> *Qui ognuno di voi ha qualcosa di dire di importante.
> ...


Bravo questo è lo spirito con cui leggere questo forum e concordo assolutamente sul grassetto:up:


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Ah*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io conosco uno che è stato fidanzato per 4 anni con una tipa.Lui 27enne ,lei 28enne,dopo 4 anni insieme lei incomincia a parlare di matrimonio,offre un lavoro molto ben remunerato al suo lui nella ditta di suo padre,perchè questo "lui" faceva un lavoro che a lei non piaceva.....!Quindi progetti di casa di ,casa al mare,vita agiata,ma lui non vuole lasciare il suo lavoro !Quindi cede ad un compromesso:cambia mansioni,più soldi meno problemi....!Lei vuole stabilire una data.Lui è un pò riluttante e sul nuovo posto di lavoro incontra la classica collega pantera,8anni di più,che piano piano si insinua nella sua vita.Lui è pieno di se,crede di saper gestire tutto e tutti,quindi inizia a vedersi con la collega pantera..facendo una grande cazzata.Lei intanto stabilisce una data,e offre un lavoro ancora più redditizio al suo lui,vuole sposarsi e avere dei figli al più presto.Lui sta perdendo le sue granitiche certezze,la collega pantera per qualche motivo riesce a far breccia...!Lei vuole prendere il mutuo per la casa,ma lui si tira in dietro.Lei annusa qualcosa che non và e pianta un grande casino,a quel punto lui prende una decisone.MOLLA TUTTO,molla la sua lei,rinunciando al bel lavoro ed ad una vita"CONVENIENTE"poi incomincia ad essere perplesso sulla sua amante che vedendolo in difficoltà si fa due conti e gli dice:frequentando te ho capito di amare il mio uomo,ho due figli che cazzo ci fai con una come me?Questo lui rimane solo come uno stronzo,ha perso tutto,si prende le sue responsabilità,le sue colpe,almeno riesce a guardarsi allo specchio,riparte con il suo lavoro,il suo amor proprio e la sua dignità.Conscio del suo errore,conscio del fatto di non aver scelto la convenienza ma quello che sentiva di fare....!


La storia ha un finale.Lei si fidanza subito con un altro,lui incomincia a fare una vita sgangherata,dopo 6 mesi lei torna come se nulla fosse,lui gli attacca il telefono e tira dritto,lei si mette con un altro e dopo pochi messi rimarrà incinta...!Lui?oggi ha 42 anni e rifarebbe tutto quello che ha fatto,sticazzi della convenienza!Ora come allora!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io conosco uno che è stato fidanzato per 4 anni con una tipa.Lui 27enne ,lei 28enne,dopo 4 anni insieme lei incomincia a parlare di matrimonio,offre un lavoro molto ben remunerato al suo lui nella ditta di suo padre,perchè questo "lui" faceva un lavoro che a lei non piaceva.....!Quindi progetti di casa di ,casa al mare,vita agiata,ma lui non vuole lasciare il suo lavoro !Quindi cede ad un compromesso:cambia mansioni,più soldi meno problemi....!Lei vuole stabilire una data.Lui è un pò riluttante e sul nuovo posto di lavoro incontra la classica collega pantera,8anni di più,che piano piano si insinua nella sua vita.Lui è pieno di se,crede di saper gestire tutto e tutti,quindi inizia a vedersi con la collega pantera..facendo una grande cazzata.Lei intanto stabilisce una data,e offre un lavoro ancora più redditizio al suo lui,vuole sposarsi e avere dei figli al più presto.Lui sta perdendo le sue granitiche certezze,la collega pantera per qualche motivo riesce a far breccia...!Lei vuole prendere il mutuo per la casa,ma lui si tira in dietro.Lei annusa qualcosa che non và e pianta un grande casino,a quel punto lui prende una decisone.MOLLA TUTTO,molla la sua lei,rinunciando al bel lavoro ed ad una vita"CONVENIENTE"poi incomincia ad essere perplesso sulla sua amante che vedendolo in difficoltà si fa due conti e gli dice:frequentando te ho capito di amare il mio uomo,ho due figli che cazzo ci fai con una come me?Questo lui rimane solo come uno stronzo,ha perso tutto,si prende le sue responsabilità,le sue colpe,almeno riesce a guardarsi allo specchio,riparte con il suo lavoro,il suo amor proprio e la sua dignità.Conscio del suo errore,conscio del fatto di non aver scelto la convenienza ma quello che sentiva di fare....!



In pratica la vicenda di uno che è stato preso per il culo da tutte le donne no?
Facile mollare tutto..
Quando ti hanno fanculizzato....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma l'orgoglio ti impedisce di vedere le cose da altri punti di vista....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io conosco uno che è stato fidanzato per 4 anni con una tipa.Lui 27enne ,lei 28enne,dopo 4 anni insieme lei incomincia a parlare di matrimonio,offre un lavoro molto ben remunerato al suo lui nella ditta di suo padre,perchè questo "lui" faceva un lavoro che a lei non piaceva.....!Quindi progetti di casa di ,casa al mare,vita agiata,ma lui non vuole lasciare il suo lavoro !Quindi cede ad un compromesso:cambia mansioni,più soldi meno problemi....!Lei vuole stabilire una data.Lui è un pò riluttante e sul nuovo posto di lavoro incontra la classica collega pantera,8anni di più,che piano piano si insinua nella sua vita.Lui è pieno di se,crede di saper gestire tutto e tutti,quindi inizia a vedersi con la collega pantera..facendo una grande cazzata.Lei intanto stabilisce una data,e offre un lavoro ancora più redditizio al suo lui,vuole sposarsi e avere dei figli al più presto.Lui sta perdendo le sue granitiche certezze,la collega pantera per qualche motivo riesce a far breccia...!Lei vuole prendere il mutuo per la casa,ma lui si tira in dietro.Lei annusa qualcosa che non và e pianta un grande casino,a quel punto lui prende una decisone.MOLLA TUTTO,molla la sua lei,rinunciando al bel lavoro ed ad una vita"CONVENIENTE"poi incomincia ad essere perplesso sulla sua amante che vedendolo in difficoltà si fa due conti e gli dice:frequentando te ho capito di amare il mio uomo,ho due figli che cazzo ci fai con una come me?Questo lui rimane solo come uno stronzo,ha perso tutto,si prende le sue responsabilità,le sue colpe,almeno riesce a guardarsi allo specchio,riparte con il suo lavoro,il suo amor proprio e la sua dignità.Conscio del suo errore,conscio del fatto di non aver scelto la convenienza ma quello che sentiva di fare....!





oscuro ha detto:


> La storia ha un finale.Lei si fidanza subito con un altro,lui incomincia a fare una vita sgangherata,dopo 6 mesi lei torna come se nulla fosse,lui gli attacca il telefono e tira dritto,lei si mette con un altro e dopo pochi messi rimarrà incinta...!Lui?oggi ha 42 anni e rifarebbe tutto quello che ha fatto,sticazzi della convenienza!Ora come allora!



Ciao Oscuro,


 .... 

sienne


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Allah Misericordioso e Clemente.
> 
> ti rendi conto che questo è persino peggio?     *tu ci stai dicendo che in sostanza tua moglie te la 6 comprata negli anni coi gioielli e gli orologi*,poi arriva questo che regala a vostra figlia (!!!!!!) un orologino di plastica,una cinesata immagino da pochi euro
> 
> e questa si scioglie come neve al sole.       ti assicuro che il ganzo di tua moglie comincia ad essermi simpatico



ma a me non sembra proprio!
si vede che Danny è una persona generosa a cui piace fare regali, e poi tra marito e moglie i regali, anche importanti, non sono mai una sorta di compravendita, secondo me


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma a me non sembra proprio!
> si vede che Danny è una persona generosa a cui piace fare regali, e poi tra marito e moglie i regali, anche importanti, non sono *mai* una sorta di compravendita, secondo me


mai mai mai?
anche io penso che questo non sia il caso...
ma mi e' capitato di vedere mariti comprarsi l affetto delle mogli con regali.....
e viceversa...anche se nel viceversa non erano regali


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> No, in realtà non siete voi a confondermi.
> La storia vista dal di fuori, pur con tutta la soggettività che deriva dall'essere un mio racconto,  e confrontata con le esperienze di ognuno, è un preziosissimo termine di confronto con le idee e i ragionamenti che albergano dentro me, e che sono contaminate dai sentimenti. Tutti quanti voi siete uno specchio, nel quale appare un'immagine pian piano mentre la superficie si disappanna.
> Poi sarò io a decidere, sbagliando o azzeccando le mie azioni, delle quali cerco di acquisire almeno consapevolezza, o almeno ci provo.
> Qui ognuno di voi ha qualcosa di dire di importante.
> ...



Bene mi fa piacere ...
quoto anche io lo stesso neretto di Farfalla 
ma non riesco ad evidenziarlo...


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mai mai mai?
> anche io penso che questo non sia il caso...
> ma mi e' capitato di vedere mariti comprarsi l affetto delle mogli con regali.....
> e viceversa...anche se nel viceversa non erano regali



diciamo che si possono accettare tranquillamente, invece fuori dal matrimonio personalmente ci andrei piano


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che si possono accettare tranquillamente, invece fuori dal matrimonio personalmente ci andrei piano


io personalmente al di fuori del matrimonio non farei regali alla figlia della mia amante.... (anche non avando ne amante ne figlia, ne essendo VERAMENTE sposata, io)
che sconsiderato....


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> bella domanda,
> Perplesso potrebbe avere ragione.
> Ma tu insinui un dubbio legittimo.
> Capisci che io non sto capendo niente, a questo punto?
> Da lei mi arrivano messaggi discordanti.



Certo che lo capisco, 
per questo ti dico Danny. 
A questo punto prenditi TU una pausa. 
Esci dalla situazione, scendi un attimo dalla giostra emotiva sulla quale è lei e sulla quale ti ha tirato a forza volente o nolente.

Vai via qualche giorno. Da solo. 

Fottitene di rimanere li per paura, tanto ti ha mentito, ha già agito e non riesce a prendere una linea coerente. 

Non sarà qualche giorno in cui tu dopo 25 anni ti prendereai il TUO tempo per valutare se TU la vuoi ancora, che cambierà le cose.

Vedi, Perplesso può anche avere ragione... ma sai, a volte non ci rendiamo proprio conto di chi abbiamo vicino... Diventa tutto scontato, banale, ci annoia e quindi accusiamo l'altro di avere delle mancanze. 

NO non ci sto. Se tu senti delle mancanze da parte di tuo marito ne parli. 

Non esiste che dopo che ti sei trovata il diversivo e tuo marito è anche comprensivo gli dici che deve essere LUI a riconquistarti. 

NONon esiste. In un rapporto si cambia si cresce, le esigenze cambiano. Non sono le farfalle nello stomaco a fare un matrimonio, se lei è tanto capricciosa da non averlo capito e da incolparti di chissà quali mancanze sarà il caso che abbia paura di perdere quella gabbia dorata nella quale si sente... 

Vediamo poi le la vedrà poi così male quando ne sarà fuori e avrà paura di non poterci più rientrare.


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto e ringrazio, calipso
> 
> fra tu e perplesso mi state risparmiando la fatica


----------



## marietto (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> hai ragione tu.
> La storia non è marcia. E mia moglie è comunque stata sincera, a volte troppo.
> Sicuramente ingenua e piena di sensi di colpa.
> Neppure ha saputo nascondere tutto, e ha conservato tutti gli sms.
> ...





> Lui pensa di passare anche venerdì 22, pomeriggio, quando lei non lavora (fa mezza giornata). Promette baci e abbracci (in sintesi). Le dice che è molto preso da lei.


Purtroppo no, Danny, tua moglie non è stata sincera. Ti ha sempre offerto, fin da quando è stata beccata, una versione "edulcorata" della realtà, a tuo uso e consumo. Se devo dire come la penso anche gli sms che hai letto sono stati selezionati per la "leggibilità" da parte tua o meno.
Il perché si sia fatta beccare per la serata del 15 in modo così "gnocco" lo scopriremo solo vivendo, ma mi sembra abbastanza evidente che si sono visti regolarmente ogni venerdì e/o sabato da quanto non so dire, ad onta delle tre ore di macchina.

Ma non è questo il punto. Il punto è che adesso il lavoro che devi fare non riguarda lei ma solo te stesso. Sei tu che devi scoprire se questa donna può o non può essere ancora la tua compagna, ma non in relazione a quello che deciderà di fare lei, ma in relazione a quello che senti tu. Alle cose e alle situazioni con cui ritieni ragionevolmente di poter convivere, e a quello con cui ritieni di non poterlo fare. Solo tu ti puoi conoscere abbastanza per fare questo tipo di percorso interiore, nessuno ti può indicare la strada che va bene per te.

Il cappello iniziale non l'ho inserito per rigirare il coltello nella piaga, ma solo perché ritengo che, a questo punto, nel percorso di cui sopra, diventi elemento essenziale aver ben chiaro chi è davvero la persona che hai davanti, ed è bene non chiudere gli occhi e cercare di sapere davvero tutta la verità.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Leda (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> hai ragione tu.
> La storia non è marcia. E mia moglie è comunque stata sincera, a volte troppo.
> Sicuramente ingenua e piena di sensi di colpa.
> Neppure ha saputo nascondere tutto, e ha conservato tutti gli sms.
> ...


Lui cancella gli sms = lui non ha nessuna voglia che scoppi un casino con sua moglie = la tua vuol solo scoparsela.

Questo lo farei presente a lei, e nel caso pure a lui direi che può tenersela, e che tu ti levi di torno così possono godersi il loro ammmmore.

Quanto tempo pensi che ci metterebbe lui a sfancularla per evitare grane?
Tua moglie una bella umiliazione se la meriterebbe, ma non per cattiveria, eh... è che non ha proprio idea di come giri il mondo, mi sa.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Lui cancella gli sms = lui non ha nessuna voglia che scoppi un casino con sua moglie = la tua vuol solo scoparsela.
> 
> Questo lo farei presente a lei, e nel caso pure a lui direi che può tenersela, e che tu ti levi di torno così possono godersi il loro ammmmore.
> 
> ...


Io credo che da parte di nessuno dei due ci sia una progettualità
Lei non ha cancellato perchè non aveva paura di perdere nulla e inizialmente Danny le ha confermato questo suo presentimento. Ora forse un filo di paura dovrebbe averla


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che da parte di nessuno dei due ci sia una progettualità
> Lei non ha cancellato perchè non aveva paura di perdere nulla e inizialmente Danny le ha confermato questo suo presentimento. Ora forse un filo di paura dovrebbe averla


io piu leggo e piu rileggo e piu mi viene da dar ragione aperplesso quando dice che lei non e' piu in questo matrimonio...
in realta perpli ha detto che e' finito.....io dimezzo.....per lei si...
e no come te farfy non credo che lei nutra aspettative per il futuro con questo tacchino ripieno dalla festa del ringraziamento...
ma credo che lei lo veda come la scialuppa per scappare dalla nave che affonda.....insomma...se vieni scoperto, io penso, le cose sono 4:
1)neghi neghi neghi neghi, vieni creduta, e bon. la finisci li e pure di corsa perche ti sei talemnte cagata sotto che molli il tiro...
2)ammetti e la finisci perche hai capito la cazzata  e poi la cosa e' tra te e tuo marito...
3) ammetti e dici: bravo mi hai scoperta, ora sono libera di andarmene senza segreti e bugie...
4) neghi e continui=stronza

troppe opzioni?:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che da parte di nessuno dei due ci sia una progettualità
> Lei non ha cancellato perchè non aveva paura di perdere nulla e inizialmente Danny le ha confermato questo suo presentimento. Ora forse un filo di paura dovrebbe averla


Certo, anche questa è una lettura plausibile.
Ma - a naso - tutto il senso di oppressione che avverte lei quando Danny la mette giustamente all'angolo è dovuto al fatto che lei trova che il lumacone sia più brillante, emozionante e pheeeko di Danny, il quale viene in qualche modo 'tollerato' e apprezzato solo se fa il cavalier servente che se ne sta al suo posto senza rompere troppo i coglioni e si limita ad adorarla e compiacerla.
Su questo punto Danny aveva ragione: a pressarla, sua moglie avrebbe fatto l'esatto opposto, come un mulo recalcitrante. Ma questo, sfortunatamente, ha più a che vedere con il carattere e l'egoismo di lei che con i sentimenti (che comunque, scommetto, lei è convintissima di provare, e a questo punto direi per entrambi).


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io piu leggo e piu rileggo e piu mi viene da dar ragione aperplesso quando dice che lei non e' piu in questo matrimonio...
> in realta perpli ha detto che e' finito.....io dimezzo.....per lei si...
> e no come te farfy non credo che lei nutra aspettative per il futuro con questo tacchino ripieno dalla festa del ringraziamento...
> ma credo che lei lo veda come la scialuppa per scappare dalla nave che affonda.....insomma...se vieni scoperto, io penso, le cose sono 4:
> ...



Ne manca una tesoro.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ne manca una tesoro.


ammetti poi neghi, poi riammetti, menti e continui.....cosi facendo ti becchi il rosso pero;....:rotfl:
scherzia a parte....quale?


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Certo, anche questa è una lettura plausibile.
> Ma - a naso - tutto il senso di oppressione che avverte lei quando Danny la mette giustamente all'angolo è dovuto al fatto che lei trova che il lumacone sia più brillante, emozionante e pheeeko di Danny, il quale viene in qualche modo 'tollerato' e apprezzato solo se fa il cavalier servente che se ne sta al suo posto senza rompere troppo i coglioni e si limita ad adorarla e compiacerla.
> Su questo punto Danny aveva ragione: a pressarla, sua moglie avrebbe fatto l'esatto opposto, come un mulo recalcitrante. Ma questo, sfortunatamente, ha più a che vedere con il carattere e l'egoismo di lei che con i sentimenti (che comunque, scommetto, lei è convintissima di provare, e a questo punto direi per entrambi).



pheeeko = faico??:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ammetti poi neghi, poi riammetti, menti e continui.....cosi facendo ti becchi il rosso pero;....:rotfl:
> scherzia a parte....quale?



Che è tutto falso.

Nessun essere umano che si sposa può essere quello che viene descritto in questa storia, tutto parte da una situazione sbagliata, il matrimonio. tolto quello e tolto l'amore che Danny professa potrebbe anche esserci una parvenza di realtà.


----------



## Leda (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> pheeeko = faico??:rotfl:


Esattamente!!! :rotfl::up:


----------



## marietto (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io piu leggo e piu rileggo e piu mi viene da dar ragione aperplesso quando dice che lei non e' piu in questo matrimonio...
> in realta perpli ha detto che e' finito.....io dimezzo.....per lei si...
> e no come te farfy non credo che lei nutra aspettative per il futuro con questo tacchino ripieno dalla festa del ringraziamento...
> ma credo che lei lo veda come la scialuppa per scappare dalla nave che affonda.....insomma...se vieni scoperto, io penso, le cose sono 4:
> ...


Credo che manchi:
5) ammetti parzialmente, ma continui praticamente alla faccia del marito approfittando del di lui smarrimento e badando bene di dargli l'illusione che ci sia ancora qualcosa di recuperabile (ci fai l'amore passionalmente, gli dici "mi devi riconquistare") e continui a tenere i piedi in due scarpe il più a lungo possibile...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che è tutto falso.
> 
> Nessun essere umano che si sposa può essere quello che viene descritto in questa storia, tutto parte da una situazione sbagliata, il matrimonio. tolto quello e tolto l'amore che Danny professa potrebbe anche esserci una parvenza di realtà.


oddio....menomale che non ti ho raccontato tutta la storia del tradimento di mio padre.....e' meno credibile di questa....ma e' vera....
cis ono persone strane in giro papi....e coppie strane....che di conseguenza danno vita a storie strane...ma non per questo non vere...mi dici cosa e' che a te non ti convince>?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> pheeeko = faico??:rotfl:



pheeeko=?
Faico=?

:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

però dimenticate che è stata lei a mettere in moto il tutto dicendo al marito di voler uscire a cena con il tizio

per dire, se lei non avesse comunicato questo desiderio, forse lui a quest'ora non saprebbe ancora nulla di nulla...


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> pheeeko=?
> Faico=?
> 
> :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


fico, o figo

che poi da noi dicono davvero: va come sono faico
cioè all'inglese, che appunto fa più faico:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## marietto (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però dimenticate che è stata lei a mettere in moto il tutto dicendo al marito di voler uscire a cena con il tizio
> 
> per dire, se lei non avesse comunicato questo desiderio, forse lui a quest'ora non saprebbe ancora nulla di nulla...


a dire il vero aveva chiesto il permesso di uscire a cena con un cliente che le aveva fatto un favore sul lavoro, se non vado errato.
Nell'approfondimento successivo (svolto unilateralmente da Danny) è emerso che si trattava di ben altro.
Il mistero resta nel come, in un meccanismo che per altri versi sembrerebbe ben oliato, lei si sia fatta sgamare in modo così sciocco, tanto da far pensare che volesse essere beccata.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> oddio....menomale che non ti ho raccontato tutta la storia del tradimento di mio padre.....e' meno credibile di questa....ma e' vera....
> cis ono persone strane in giro papi....e coppie strane....che di conseguenza danno vita a storie strane...ma non per questo non vere...mi dici cosa e' che a te non ti convince>?



Dall'inizio non ci ho creduto.

E nel tempo l'idea si è rafforzata.

Parla di amore, quale ?
Di matrimonio, ma cos'è il matrimonio?
Parla di scelte, troppo tempo è passato e la scelta non è stata fatta.
Parla di regalo, regalo? regalo che la moglie accetta e dobbiamo scrivergli noi che non è solo un oltraggio ma ancora peggio? 
Parla di pompini ben fatti, fatti da quando lei ha avuto libero arbitrio? e lui è contento di questo? aòòòòòòòò ma stiamo a scherzare o a mangiare le lecca lecca?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> fico, o figo
> 
> che poi da noi dicono davvero: va come sono faico
> cioè all'inglese, che appunto fa più faico:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pulentun..!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però dimenticate che è stata lei a mettere in moto il tutto dicendo al marito di voler uscire a cena con il tizio
> 
> per dire, se lei non avesse comunicato questo desiderio, forse lui a quest'ora non saprebbe ancora nulla di nulla...


per questo secondo me lei l ha fatto apposta...per farsi benedire dal maritino usando la scusa: me povera inesperta, ho bisogno di fare espereinze....
inoltre pure codarda perche la scelta alla fine chi la doveva fare? danny....
non era lei a scegliere se vedere quello il 15 oppure no...
era danny a dover scegliere se fare di tutto perche cio avvenisse.....
quindi lei non e' stata manco in grado di prendersi le sue responsabilita e scegliere....

lei gli fa credere quello che vuole lei....e lui non si puo biasimare.....e' un uomo, con una figlia adottata, che sta cercando di salavre il matrimonio....forse inutilmente forse no....non spetta a noi dirlo....
avere una figlia adottata diverso che averne di tuoi....con i tuoi e' tutto incondiziaonato, tutto naturale....
con una bimba dottata devi essere piu cauto.....perche non sai mai, o forse lo sai, che passato possa aver avuto....e cerchi sempre di dare piu del meglio che puoi.....e non e' cosi automatico.....
se pensi di adottare una bimba hai in mente una cosa ben precisa: la famiglia....
capisco bene (perche io sono stata adottata) che danny voglia dare a questa creatura una famiglia......e che ami ancora sua moglie....e' cosi impossibile?


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> a dire il vero aveva chiesto il permesso di uscire a cena con un cliente che le aveva fatto un favore sul lavoro, se non vado errato.
> Nell'approfondimento successivo (svolto unilateralmente da Danny) è emerso che si trattava di ben altro.
> Il mistero resta nel come, in un meccanismo che per altri versi sembrerebbe ben oliato, lei si sia fatta sgamare in modo così sciocco, tanto da far pensare che volesse essere beccata.



in effetti Danny dovrebbe spiegare meglio com'è cominciata la valanga, perchè potrebbe essere indice della volontà o meno di essere sgamata...


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2013)

Forse i pesanti incontri che si fanno per adottare hanno tirato fuori problemi
Creato pressioni
Allontanato
Non penso sia un percorso semplice
A me era  sfuggito Dell Adozione 
Era pronta lei?

 vanno a muovere dinamiche delicate queste assistenti sociali x cui vai a sapere
l atteggiam di questa donna rimane comunque inconcepibile
Forse voleva farsi beccare

Io ad es ho confessato e detto che non amavo più
Ma la situazione qui era al limite chi mi ha seguito lo sa
E non x questo mi giustifico anzi

Non capisco però ... Io non andavo più a letto anche con lui
Certe dinamiche mi fanno quasi schifo 
Posso dirlo?
Sarò all antica..


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dall'inizio non ci ho creduto.
> 
> E nel tempo l'idea si è rafforzata.
> 
> ...


forse volevi dire dolcetto o scherzetto....ma sei fuori tempo di 12 giorni 
da quello che leggo, papi, si evince la descrizione di un uomo debole vittima degli eventi...dai quali si lasscia trasportare....
non una storia non vera.....quella di bender mi sembra mooolto meno credibile allora....eppure....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che è tutto falso.
> 
> Nessun essere umano che si sposa può essere quello che viene descritto in questa storia, tutto parte da una situazione sbagliata, il matrimonio. tolto quello e tolto l'amore che Danny professa potrebbe anche esserci una parvenza di realtà.


[video=youtube;f12j526lFDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f12j526lFDg[/video]

Detto ciò...
Io che sono popperiano convinto so che un cosa è quanto mai vera quanto più resiste ai tentativi di falsificazione.
Resta comunque il fatto che avanzata l'ipotesi "Mia moglie ha un'avventura: consigli!"
Si sono raccolte e dipinte le situazioni realizzabili no?

Ultimo detto tra me e te, quando ti sei sposato, ti saresti mai immaginato che saresti passato per certe vie?

Sai ho un amico con cui la stima è immensa.
Lui ripara pianoforti. Quindi puoi immaginare il rapporto.
Era INNAMORATISSIMO.
Si sposa e inizia il suo calvario.
Alla fine è scoppiato e l'ha lasciata.
Ora ha una nuova compagna che lo accetta per quello che è, ha un splendido figlio.

La prima moglie lo aveva ridotto ad uno straccio.
Con le sue pretese di bella vita alle sue spalle.

E lui ha rischiato di rimetterci la salute pur di accontentare i suoi capricci.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dall'inizio non ci ho creduto.
> 
> E nel tempo l'idea si è rafforzata.
> 
> ...


Ultimo considera come tu viaggi in un'altra dimensione.
E considera che per qualcuno un pompino ben fatto sia tutto!
Ok siamo lontani mille miglia dagli appuntamenti a cui la tua vita ti sta attendendo a giorni.
Oggi mia moglie mi ha detto, ricordiamoci che oramai Ultimo sta per diventare papà ancora.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

*no no*

scusa rosa scusate tutti...
non trovo piu il post .....
non mi ricordo cavolo....
hanno adottato una bambina vero? o era nel post dell anello vibrante....
sono post usciti in contemporanea...forse ho fatto confusione...se e' cosi ditemelo...scusa danny scusate tutti ...

panico....


edit: scusa....dono una deficente...ho fatto confusione...
era l altro post.....

perdono


----------



## marietto (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti Danny dovrebbe spiegare meglio com'è cominciata la valanga, perchè potrebbe essere indice della volontà o meno di essere sgamata...


In tutta la faccenda ci sono elementi che lasciano perplessi. Senza voler entrare in particolari, per me lei è molto meno ingenua di quanto si suppone, anche se probabilmente le fa comodo essere percepita così.


----------



## marietto (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa rosa scusate tutti...
> non trovo piu il post .....
> non mi ricordo cavolo....
> hanno adottato una bambina vero? o era nel post dell anello vibrante....
> ...


Credo che l'adozione fosse nel post dell'anello vibrante, in effetti...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Credo che l'adozione fosse nel post dell'anello vibrante, in effetti...


lo so ...l ho appena ritrovato...mi spiace...
erano usciti quasi in contemporanea...li ho letti quasi forse insieme e mi sono confusa....

sorry a tutti


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa rosa scusate tutti...
> non trovo piu il post .....
> non mi ricordo cavolo....
> hanno adottato una bambina vero? o era nel post dell anello vibrante....
> ...



anche a me sembrava


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so ...l ho appena ritrovato...mi spiace...
> erano usciti quasi in contemporanea...li ho letti quasi forse insieme e mi sono confusa....
> 
> sorry a tutti


Ti meriteresti un rosso...:mexican:apa:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti meriteresti un rosso...:mexican:apa:


quoto! me lo posso dare anche da sola? 
imperdonabile....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quoto! me lo posso dare anche da sola?
> imperdonabile....


Allora speta è macchinoso ma si può fare...
Ti fai un nuovo account
stai attenta che admin non ti becchi...
Scrivi un po di post
Poi finalmente puoi dare reputazione...
E vai a rubinarti...

Poi se ti ritrovi affossata da sola
non venire a piangere da me....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> considerati quotato dall'ultima volta che l'ho fatto, sempre in questo 3d, fino alla fine del suddetto






free ha detto:


> ma a me non sembra proprio!
> si vede che Danny è una persona generosa a cui piace fare regali, e poi tra marito e moglie i regali, anche importanti, non sono mai una sorta di compravendita, secondo me


dissento.     tu se non ricordo male stai a Milano.  prova a fare un salto nel Quadrilatero e dimmi se a tuo femminile parere tutte le parure ed i braccialetti sono regalati come pegno d'amore piuttosto che per "comprare" la benevolenza di mogli magari un tantino superficiali


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e si
> ed anche da 24 anni ( tra fidanzamento , convivenza e matrimonio se vale:mrgreen


Ehi mela una bella canzoncina....

[video=youtube;5zPMfwRTedE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zPMfwRTedE[/video]


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora speta è macchinoso ma si può fare...
> Ti fai un nuovo account
> stai attenta che admin non ti becchi...
> Scrivi un po di post
> ...


troppa rogna...che me lo dia qualcun altro! orsu!!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> troppa rogna...che me lo dia qualcun altro! orsu!!


Io non posso...
Ma dai tanto fioccano dove meno te l'aspetti no?
E dove mai ti saresti aspettata....

Ma in fondo è divertente il giochino a crimini e sospetti no?

Mi ricordo di una volta che Minerva con rara sicumera mi accusò di averla rubinata
e paffete la rubinai all'istante....

Per provarle che non ero stato io...

Al che smise di accusarmi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

( senza prove).


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non posso...
> Ma dai tanto fioccano dove meno te l'aspetti no?
> E dove mai ti saresti aspettata....
> 
> ...


ah quindi si dice rubinami .....smeraldami......carini...
fioccano pero mi piace di piu 

non l avevo mai vista in questi termini...tipo guarda e ladri...crimini e sospetti...
cosi assume un altro tono


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> View attachment 7793
> 
> 
> 
> dissento.     tu se non ricordo male stai a Milano.  prova a fare un salto nel Quadrilatero e dimmi se a tuo femminile parere tutte le parure ed i braccialetti sono regalati come pegno d'amore piuttosto che per "comprare" la benevolenza di mogli magari un tantino superficiali


ma se uno ha sposato una donna superficiale, ben gli sta, scusa
io intendevo i regali tradizionali che si fanno durante il matrimonio, e che poi infatti diventano i gioielli di famiglia
...locuzione che ha anche un altro interessante significato


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma se uno ha sposato una donna superficiale, ben gli sta, scusa
> io intendevo i regali tradizionali che si fanno durante il matrimonio, e che poi infatti diventano i gioielli di famiglia
> ...locuzione che ha anche un altro interessante significato



tu mi hai aperto un mondo....
il mio ragazzo in 6 anni non mi ha mai fatto un regalo...ma non gioielli...nulla di nulla....di nulla di nulla...ne natale ne compleanno ne san valentino ne anniversario./..non ci stanno cazzi....
adesso glielo dico: dobbiamo avere dei gioielli di famiglia anche noi come tutte le famiglie....
ottimo spunto...grazie


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> View attachment 7793
> 
> 
> 
> dissento. tu se non ricordo male stai a Milano. prova a fare un salto nel Quadrilatero e dimmi se a tuo femminile parere tutte le parure ed i braccialetti sono regalati come pegno d'amore piuttosto che per "comprare" la benevolenza di mogli magari un tantino superficiali




ESAGERATO... DISQUOTO (si può dire??? )

te quando entri in un loop negativo, ci metti proprio tutto!!!!!


----------



## andrea53 (12 Novembre 2013)

*brava!*



Calipso ha detto:


> Certo che lo capisco,
> per questo ti dico Danny.
> A questo punto prenditi TU una pausa.
> Esci dalla situazione, scendi un attimo dalla giostra emotiva sulla quale è lei e sulla quale ti ha tirato a forza volente o nolente.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi mela una bella canzoncina....
> 
> [video=youtube;5zPMfwRTedE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zPMfwRTedE[/video]



[video=youtube_share;tMyNTuw9Njs]http://youtu.be/tMyNTuw9Njs[/video]


:rotfl:


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu mi hai aperto un mondo....
> il mio ragazzo in 6 anni non mi ha mai fatto un regalo...ma non gioielli...nulla di nulla....di nulla di nulla...ne natale ne compleanno ne san valentino ne anniversario./..non ci stanno cazzi....
> adesso glielo dico: dobbiamo avere dei gioielli di famiglia anche noi come tutte le famiglie....
> ottimo spunto...grazie



infatti, qualcuno li avrà pur comprati 'sti benedetti gioielli di famiglia, no??


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


In realtà queste cose le aveva già dette in maniera similare Ipaizia.
Io all'epoca concedevo il beneficio del dubbio alla situazione...
oggi... credo sia davvero l'unica soluzione plausibile... 

Grazie dell'approvazione cmq


----------



## ipazia (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> A ogni persona manca qualcosa.
> Anche io non ho avuto tutto da mia moglie. Mi sono accontentato, ho guardato quello che avevo e mi è sembrato già tanto. Appena sposati a causa di alcuni elementi presenti nella casa nuova ho avuto per un mese crisi d'asma.
> Mia moglie si incazzava quando tornava a casa e mi vedeva stare male.
> All'epoca lei aveva problemi col lavoro ed era sempre nervosa.
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Bella domanda.
> Diciamo tra alti e bassi: il confronto-scontro non è mancato mai.
> Scazzi, litigate, non ci siamo mai tenuti niente dentro.
> Ci siamo - o almeno così credevo - sempre detti tutto.
> ...



Danny, pensa a te. 

Scegli come  fare, vai via qualche giorno, manda via lei...non so..ma scegli un modo per stare da solo con te e pensarti.

Che a ben vedere, è il modo migliore per pensare a lei, lasciando che possa fare lo stesso per se stessa. 

Lei non è una zattera. Non è un porto. E non è neanche la certezza della tua vecchiaia.

E' una donna. 
Troia, santa....si può pontificare fino a che si vuole, ma qualunque cosa sia, è quello che è, adesso. 

E' in questo adesso che devi decidere TU come porti.

E nessuno te lo può dire. Tu lo sai. Da qualche parte, se ti dai modo di ascoltare, lo sai.

Tu non puoi darle nulla che lei non ti chieda, e te lo può chiedere solo se riconosce che è proprio di quella cosa lì che ha bisogno...

ma se non lo sa, e se tu non sai per quanto riguarda te, cosa mai potete chiedervi? Cosa potete darvi? Cosa avete da mettere sul tavolo?

Fai quello che è meglio per te.

E lascia che lei faccia quello che è meglio per lei.

Scopritelo. 

Io sono fortemente convinta che adesso come adesso, questo giro non possiate farlo insieme.

Trombare a giro, è un sintomo, non è il problema.

Lascia stare quello che è stato. Quello che è stato vi ha solo portato qui. 

E' adesso che che vi dovete incontrare da qualche parte, anche solo per salutarvi e fare in modo che vostra figlia non viva le conseguenze delle vostre frustrazioni e della vostra rabbia.

un abbraccio


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma se uno ha sposato una donna superficiale, ben gli sta, scusa
> io intendevo i regali tradizionali che si fanno durante il matrimonio, e che poi infatti diventano i gioielli di famiglia
> ...locuzione che ha anche un altro interessante significato



Io non ho capito la storia dei regali...

Ma non importa il castello è stato fatto...


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> In pratica la vicenda di uno che è stato preso per il culo da tutte le donne no?
> Facile mollare tutto..
> Quando ti hanno fanculizzato....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma l'orgoglio ti impedisce di vedere le cose da altri punti di vista....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi sa che come al solito non ci hai capito un cazzo.:rotfl:Ha fanculizzato lui tutto,ma vabbè che cazzo ti spiego a te?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Danny, pensa a te.
> 
> Scegli come  fare, vai via qualche giorno, manda via lei...non so..ma scegli un modo per stare da solo con te e pensarti.
> 
> ...



uoto...

l'hai esposto meglio di me


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io non ho capito la storia dei regali...
> 
> Ma non importa il castello è stato fatto...



la storia dei regali è che secondo me in un matrimonio ci stanno regali anche importanti, senza l'intento di "comprare" in qualche modo il consorte
da qui ne discende che infatti poi si formano i gioielli di famiglia
...finchè arriva la pecora nera e se li sputtana, tutti assieme o uno per volta, dipende:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sa che come al solito non ci hai capito un cazzo.:rotfl:Ha fanculizzato lui tutto,ma vabbè che cazzo ti spiego a te?


Ma sta tento:
ha una morosa.
La perde perchè si fa menare per il ciccio dalla panterona.
La panterona si stufa di lui e gli molla il ben servito.

[video=youtube;kpWXhRxeQKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpWXhRxeQKo[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> la storia dei regali è che secondo me in un matrimonio ci stanno regali anche importanti, senza l'intento di "comprare" in qualche modo il consorte
> da qui ne discende che infatti poi si formano i gioielli di famiglia
> ...finchè arriva la pecora nera e se li sputtana, tutti assieme o uno per volta, dipende:mrgreen:


no questo lo avevo capito ...
è il dove si arriva a pensare che servono a comprare il consorte 
che non ho capito...
Ma ammetto che neanche mi impegno tanto per capire ...


----------



## andrea53 (12 Novembre 2013)

*BRAVA. E' per questo...*



Leda ha detto:


> Lui cancella gli sms = lui non ha nessuna voglia che scoppi un casino con sua moglie = la tua vuol solo scoparsela.
> 
> Questo lo farei presente a lei, e nel caso pure a lui direi che può tenersela, e che tu ti levi di torno così possono godersi il loro ammmmore.
> 
> ...



... che dovresti lasciarla un po' da sola col suo "amore". Troppo facile sapere di poter tornare a casa, ogni volta al calduccio, dopo aver fatto i propri comodi, non ti sembra? 
Ti ha mentito, raccontandoti solo una parte della storia. 
Pensa alla commedia del quindici. Non esco più con lui la sera (tanto poi lo vedo al mattino). 
Questo a casa mia si chiama prendere per il c@@@o la gente. Eri felice, sul momento... Pensa ora a quale doccia scozzese ti ha sottoposto, a tutto quello che ti sta infliggendo in questi giorni. 
Sei in tempo a iniziare una separazione con addebito (o anche solo a minacciarla, tramite un avvocato). 
Appena il tacchino vedrà assommarsi le nuvole del temporale all'orizzonte vedrai che ritirata! 
E poi.
Ti assicuro che se fosse arrivata da me a casa con il suo regalo per mia figlia, sarebbe volato tutto in strada (qui abbiamo il porta a porta, non ci sono più i cassonetti, purtroppo), lei compresa. La cosa non dovrebbe riguardarmi, scusa, ma solo a pensarci m'incazzo. Sai, penso a mia figlia, dopo la perdita di sua madre era sconvolta, ho faticato le pene dell'inferno a calmarla e a recuperare il rapporto con lei... Sono particolarmente sensibile al tema per ragioni assai personali, cerca di capirmi: comunque fra me e lei non s'infila nessuno, meno che mai avrei sopportato per questa via. Lui cretino, veramente idiota. E lei che l'ha accettato, l'orologio....
 Ma che se lo caccino.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Vabbè*

Fatemi capire:la mogliettina manda foto di lei tutta nuda,l'amante gli manda sms appassionati,regali alla bimba.....!Si sarebbero visti solo una volta e scambiati un solo bacio?:rotfl::rotfloi mi tocca leggere che la moglie di danny e onesta e sincera...., mi tocca leggere tutte le stronzate del conte che ha cambiato più volte versioni,all'inizio era cosa normale,poi non era normale,poi un percorso di crescita a due,con il terzo alle spalle,alle spalle di lei....,poi ho letto che danny doveva assestare due cartoni all'amante o almeno andarci a parlare.Poi dovrei credere che la moglie di danny ama il marito,però continua a dirgli cazzate e a vedere "cazzo d'oro" di nascosto.Ma dare a questa stronza di moglie un calcio nelle natiche proprio no?o per arrivare a questa conclusione dobbiamo aspettare altri 176 post?e altre 1000 cazzate del conte?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Andrea 53*



andrea53 ha detto:


> ... che dovresti lasciarla un po' da sola col suo "amore". Troppo facile sapere di poter tornare a casa, ogni volta al calduccio, dopo aver fatto i propri comodi, non ti sembra?
> Ti ha mentito, raccontandoti solo una parte della storia.
> Pensa alla commedia del quindici. Non esco più con lui la sera (tanto poi lo vedo al mattino).
> Questo a casa mia si chiama prendere per il c@@@o la gente. Eri felice, sul momento... Pensa ora a quale doccia scozzese ti ha sottoposto, a tutto quello che ti sta infliggendo in questi giorni.
> ...


Infatti questa storia ha dei contorni paradossali,assurdi,per qualcuno sembra sia normale.Io già mi sarei incazzato all'inizio,la mia patner mi chiede di andare a cena con uno che gli piace????E chi cazzo sono io un amico?Ma questi stanno fuori.....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fatemi capire:la mogliettina manda foto di lei tutta nuda,l'amante gli manda sms appassionati,regali alla bimba.....!Si sarebbero visti solo una volta e scambiati un solo bacio?:rotfl::rotfloi mi tocca leggere che la moglie di danny e onesta e sincera...., mi tocca leggere tutte le stronzate del conte che ha cambiato più volte versioni,all'inizio era cosa normale,poi non era normale,poi un percorso di crescita a due,con il terzo alle spalle,alle spalle di lei....,poi ho letto che danny doveva assestare due cartoni all'amante o almeno andarci a parlare.Poi dovrei credere che la moglie di danny ama il marito,però continua a dirgli cazzate e a vedere "cazzo d'oro" di nascosto.Ma dare a questa stronza di moglie un calcio nelle natiche proprio no?o per arrivare a questa conclusione dobbiamo aspettare altri 176 post?e altre 1000 cazzate del conte?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh certo che ho cambiato prospettiva.
Alla luce di nuovi fatti che ha scritto Danny.

Ma sai io nun tengo certi problemi.

Il problema fondamentale non è tanto dare un calcio alla moglie.

Il problema fondamentale è che abbiamo sposato quella donna.
Ci siamo fidati di lei.
Abbiamo creduto al suo amore.

Questo è il problema.

Poi perchè non posso pensare a questo uomo l'amante come ad un panterone che si è infilato tra loro due?

E' un ipotesi no?
Ovvio ci spaventa meno 
sapere che gli altri hanno la moglie troia
e noi no.

Ma è da stupidi credere ciecamente a ciò.


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti questa storia ha dei contorni paradossali,assurdi,per qualcuno sembra sia normale.Io già mi sarei incazzato all'inizio,la mia patner mi chiede di andare a cena con *uno che gli piace*????E chi cazzo sono io un amico?Ma questi stanno fuori.....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ecco questo punto è controverso, non si è capito esattamente la storia della cena com'è stata presentata dalla moglie


----------



## andrea53 (12 Novembre 2013)

*anche io mi ero accorto*



miss acacia ha detto:


> troppa rogna...che me lo dia qualcun altro! orsu!!


Ma ti ho dato comunque un verde per i concetti espressi.


----------



## Principessa (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> hai ragione tu.
> La storia non è marcia. E mia moglie è comunque stata sincera, a volte troppo.
> Sicuramente ingenua e piena di sensi di colpa.
> Neppure ha saputo nascondere tutto, e ha conservato tutti gli sms.
> ...


Probabilmente NON HA VOLUTO nascondere tutto. Ha voluto cambiare le cose, senza sapere dove si arriva. Penso sia molto confusa. Questa ovviamente non è una scusa per fare il cazzo che gli pare.
Ottima mossa pensare alla separazione, come hanno detto altri non puoi permetterle, stavolta, di passarla liscia.
La coppia aperta può essere una buona idea quando due persone sono della stessa pasta. 
Tu se addirittura hai attacchi d'ansia... vuol dire che non la reggeresti e rischi di rimetterci anche la salute...
Dato che ci sono, ti consiglio di andare dal medico per farti prescrivere un ansiolitico blando, così puoi superare meglio le crisi tachicardiche...
Un abbraccio forte.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

*ma*

scusate....io penso che tutti i consigli e commenti qui lasciati siano importantissimi...perche?
perche cosa pensate? che oscuro/farfalla/conte/calipso/miss e bla bla bla dicono: sta stromnza....un calcio in culo e via...
certo...e' quello che qualsiasi persona vorrebbe fare ed e' la prima cosa che probablimente consiglieremo al nostro migl;iore amico....ma poi non e' che il migliore amico va a casa dice alla moglie: tie sto calcio in culo e mo vattene a bip.....
eh no....
CI VUOLE TEMPO
e danny il suo tempo se lo sta prendendo...c
i arrivera a fare la cosa giusta che a sto punto e' sfanculare la moglie (dopo la cosa del regalo poi...una croce sopra)....
ed e' con questi consiglie nostri che arrivera a capirlo....ma col tempo.....


----------



## devastata (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fatemi capire:la mogliettina manda foto di lei tutta nuda,l'amante gli manda sms appassionati,regali alla bimba.....!Si sarebbero visti solo una volta e scambiati un solo bacio?:rotfl::rotfloi mi tocca leggere che la moglie di danny e onesta e sincera...., mi tocca leggere tutte le stronzate del conte che ha cambiato più volte versioni,all'inizio era cosa normale,poi non era normale,poi un percorso di crescita a due,con il terzo alle spalle,alle spalle di lei....,poi ho letto che danny doveva assestare due cartoni all'amante o almeno andarci a parlare.Poi dovrei credere che la moglie di danny ama il marito,però continua a dirgli cazzate e a vedere "cazzo d'oro" di nascosto.Ma dare a questa stronza di moglie un calcio nelle natiche proprio no?o per arrivare a questa conclusione dobbiamo aspettare altri 176 post?e altre 1000 cazzate del conte?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Effettivamente la tentazione penso sia venuta a Danny, forse lo frena la paura di essere oltre che cornuto (lo sono anch'io) mazziato, in quanto uomo, da una separazione che nella norma, privilegia la donna soprattutto se madre di minore. 

A me comunque il tradimento sembra il minore dei mali in questo matrimonio, lei che invidia la collega, lei che vorrebbe non dover far niente in casa, lei che pensa di dover spendere le ultime cartucce avendo 40 anni (e su questo potrei rassicurarla ma è un altra storia) lei che appena sposata non si preoccupa affatto delle crisi d'asma del marito costretto a chiamare i parenti per essere ricoverato....boh, temo che anche lui, come me, sia stato sposato 'da solo' e che quando lo capirà scapperà a gambe levate senza guardarsi indietro, figlia a parte.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco questo punto è controverso, non si è capito esattamente la storia della cena com'è stata presentata dalla moglie


Mah la mia mi dice...
Senti esco a cena con un collega.
Io capisco solo che mi devo arrangiare per la cena no?

Del resto se temesse che io pensassi male di lei, mi direbbe che esce con una collega.

Ovvio io non mi permetto di chiedere chi è sto collega.
Perchè lei non mi direbbe più che esce con un collega, ma che esce e basta.

Del resto se lei voleva dirmi chi è, mi diceva esco con tizio no?

Ora dammi una sola buona ragione per cui io dovrei subito pensare che vanno a ciulare.
Una buona e irrinunciabile.

Se lei volesse ciulare, non userebbe mai una cena. Mai.
Non è scema.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Probabilmente NON HA VOLUTO nascondere tutto. Ha voluto cambiare le cose, senza sapere dove si arriva. Penso sia molto confusa. Questa ovviamente non è una scusa per fare il cazzo che gli pare.
> Ottima mossa pensare alla separazione, come hanno detto altri non puoi permetterle, stavolta, di passarla liscia.
> La coppia aperta può essere una buona idea quando due persone sono della stessa pasta.
> Tu se addirittura hai attacchi d'ansia... vuol dire che non la reggeresti e rischi di rimetterci anche la salute...
> ...


Grande.
La stessa pasta.
Grande.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Eccallàà*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh certo che ho cambiato prospettiva.
> Alla luce di nuovi fatti che ha scritto Danny.
> 
> Ma sai io nun tengo certi problemi.
> ...


Si ,ci abbiamo creduto e le cose sono cambiate,adesso nostra moglie anela ad un altro pisello quindi?che c'entra la moglie troia poi?bisogna solo prendere atto con dignità che le cose sono cambiate,mannaja quella puttana ma ci vuole tanto a capire?Che cazzo c'entra poi l'amante?ha trovato terreno fertile e si è INFILATO punto!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah la mia mi dice...
> Senti esco a cena con un collega.
> Io capisco solo che mi devo arrangiare per la cena no?
> 
> ...



la tua no..


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ecco questo punto è controverso, non si è capito esattamente la storia della cena com'è stata presentata dalla moglie


No è chiaro,ha detto al marito che voleva andar a cena con un collega che gli piaceva.....!Cazzo è normale?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,ci abbiamo creduto e le cose sono cambiate,adesso nostra moglie anela ad un altro pisello quindi?che c'entra la moglie troia poi?bisogna solo prendere atto con dignità che le cose sono cambiate,mannaja quella puttana ma ci vuole tanto a capire?Che cazzo c'entra poi l'amante?ha trovato terreno fertile e si è INFILATO punto!


Come tu fosti terreno fertile per la panterona no?
Ecco molte persone non sono disposte a mandare in mona tutto solo perchè certe cose sono cambiate.
E invece di mandare in mona tutto, affrontano la situazione in altri modi.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Devastata*



devastata ha detto:


> Effettivamente la tentazione penso sia venuta a Danny, forse lo frena la paura di essere oltre che cornuto (lo sono anch'io) mazziato, in quanto uomo, da una separazione che nella norma, privilegia la donna soprattutto se madre di minore.
> 
> A me comunque il tradimento sembra il minore dei mali in questo matrimonio, lei che invidia la collega, lei che vorrebbe non dover far niente in casa, lei che pensa di dover spendere le ultime cartucce avendo 40 anni (e su questo potrei rassicurarla ma è un altra storia) lei che appena sposata non si preoccupa affatto delle crisi d'asma del marito costretto a chiamare i parenti per essere ricoverato....boh, temo che anche lui, come me, sia stato sposato 'da solo' e che quando lo capirà scapperà a gambe levate senza guardarsi indietro, figlia a parte.


E dimenticavo l'inizio della storia di danny....!Erano in tre ma lei ha scelto danny.....!ERANO IN TRE.....!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> la tua no..


La mia?
Senti se lei vuole un uomo:
se lo prende, se lo scopa e poi se lo getta via.
Non ha tante ansie sentimentali.

E sa essere spietata più di cento matraini.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Come tu fosti terreno fertile per la panterona no?
> Ecco molte persone non sono disposte a mandare in mona tutto solo perchè certe cose sono cambiate.
> E invece di mandare in mona tutto, affrontano la situazione in altri modi.


Ma che c'entro io adesso?Danny non sta afrrontando la situazione sta facendo di tutto per non affrontarla...!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia?
> Senti se lei vuole un uomo:
> se lo prende, se lo scopa e poi se lo getta via.
> Non ha tante ansie sentimentali.
> ...


appunto dicevo che la tua non e' scema...


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia?
> Senti se lei vuole un uomo:
> se lo prende, se lo scopa e poi se lo getta via.
> Non ha tante ansie sentimentali.
> ...


Poi sono io che giudico male.....!


----------



## Principessa (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No è chiaro,ha detto al marito che voleva andar a cena con un collega che gli piaceva.....!Cazzo è normale?


Non è normale ma come dice miss, mica una persona ti dice così e la cacci subito di casa.
 Specie dopo un matrimonio ultra-ventennale con figli.
La vittima rimane un attimo.... "basita".... deve metabolizzare...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è normale ma come dice miss, mica una persona ti dice così e la cacci subito di casa.
> Specie dopo un matrimonio ultra-ventennale con figli.
> La vittima rimane un attimo.... "basita".... deve metabolizzare...


si pero mi sa anche che sta qui e' piu furba di quanto noi poensiamo....
non e' che ha parlato con la collega che invidia e si e' fatta dire qualche trucco?
je t'aime anche elio ci impedisce di amarci....


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

_*Tutto è iniziato settimana scorsa, quando mia moglie è tornata a casa dall'ufficio, come ogni sera, e mi ha chiesto se poteva uscire la settimana successiva a cena con un amico.


*_
poi Danny ha indagato e ha scoperto i messaggi...comunque rimane il fatto che, come dicevate, chi ha losche intenzioni se ne guarda bene dal nominare l'amico, piuttosto si inventa una balla di sana pianta
quindi in conclusione parrebbe un'avvisaglia...però non è che possiamo sapere i fatti degli altri!


----------



## devastata (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dimenticavo l'inizio della storia di danny....!Erano in tre ma lei ha scelto danny.....!ERANO IN TRE.....![/QUOTE
> 
> E ma quello è tipico delle timide, non sanno scegliere.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Non è normale ma come dice miss, mica una persona ti dice così e la cacci subito di casa.
> Specie dopo un matrimonio ultra-ventennale con figli.
> La vittima rimane un attimo.... "basita".... deve metabolizzare...


Si,la cacci di casa quando scopri che; gli manda le sue foto nude, si sono incontrati non una volta ma due e ci è scappato un bacio, che dopo solo un  bacio questo si sente in diritto di fare un regalo a tua figlia,quando scopri che tua moglie ha anche accettato il regalo,e si fa pure girare i coglioni,che se gli và lascia tutti e due,perchè si sente pure oppressa?lei?INSOMMA DOVE VOGLIAMO ARRIVARE?


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



devastata ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E dimenticavo l'inizio della storia di danny....!Erano in tre ma lei ha scelto danny.....!ERANO IN TRE.....![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

Scusa OT Danny



leggendo qui e li è in qua è in la mi pare 
mi sorge spontanea la domanda :
ma è così facile trovare da trombare a destra e a manca 
tralasciando il fatto che molti di voi siete belli( a detta vostra eh!)
avete moglie / mariti belli e di conseguenza prole a seguito belli...
Cioè mi chiedo ma é così soddisfacente ?
Cioè bhó ...
prendo , scopo , mollo, torno, pompo, belo...
madonna mia io non ho mai battuto chiodo da che sono sposata 
tranne una volta ed ho pure dovuto pregare e a momenti pagare


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> _*Tutto è iniziato settimana scorsa, quando mia moglie è tornata a casa dall'ufficio, come ogni sera, e mi ha chiesto se poteva uscire la settimana successiva a cena con un amico.
> 
> 
> *_
> ...


come no? 
a me sembra che li sappiamo....
ma guarda.....io spero proprio che si iscriva pure lei.....cosi sentiamo...


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Luna*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Scusa OT Danny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ne valeva il pene?:rotfl:


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> come no?
> a me sembra che li sappiamo....
> ma guarda.....io spero proprio che si iscriva pure lei.....cosi sentiamo...



ma non sappiamo cosa aveva esattamente in testa la moglie quando è arrivata in casa ad annunciare la lieta novella, ovvero la cena con l'amico
perchè l'ha fatto?


----------



## marietto (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco questo punto è controverso, non si è capito esattamente la storia della cena com'è stata presentata dalla moglie





> Poi venerdì mi chiede di uscire a cena con un amico.
> Noi abbiamo solo amici in comune, lei non  ama andare per ristoranti.
> Roba da mangiare la foglia subito. Cosa che ho fatto. Lei ha negato dicendo che era un cliente a cui aveva fatto un lavoro che si voleva sdebitare. Una scusa tremenda.
> Va a dormire, scopro sul suo cellulare 800 messaggi tra di loro in un mese.
> La sveglio, le faccio una scenata, lei mi racconta tutto, finora si sono visti una sola volta


Danny l'aveva spiegata cosi..


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non sappiamo cosa aveva esattamente in testa la moglie quando è arrivata in casa ad annunciare la lieta novella, ovvero la cena con l'amico
> perchè l'ha fatto?


andiamo a esclusione...
opzione conte: l ha detto appunto perche pensava che cosi facendo non detsasse sospetti....quindi, metti in bella vista...non lo noteranno mai....
opzione inesperta: e' stata talmente naturale esincera (dubito) che l ha detto...cosi.....e poi invece si scopri il casino perche non ha saputo gestire il tutto
opzione stronza: potrebbe essere vendicativa...per cosa non lo so....ma i vari punti: dire al marito che no, non puo vedere il cellulare e poi darglielo della serie: tie' cosi sei contento....
l asma e lei che se ne frega...
accettare il regalo e dirglielo a lui....
a tratti mi sembra che lo voglia ferire in tutti i modi....senza esclusione di colpi.....ci metto pure il pompino va....pure quella una carognata


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Grazie*



marietto ha detto:


> Danny l'aveva spiegata cosi..


Marietto grazie.La moglie è stata sincera.....!800messaggi in un mese?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:26 al giorno....!


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> andiamo a esclusione...
> opzione conte: l ha detto appunto perche pensava che cosi facendo non detsasse sospetti....quindi, metti in bella vista...non lo noteranno mai....
> opzione inesperta: e' stata talmente naturale esincera (dubito) che l ha detto...cosi.....e poi invece si scopri il casino perche non ha saputo gestire il tutto
> opzione stronza: potrebbe essere vendicativa...per cosa non lo so....ma i vari punti: dire al marito che no, non puo vedere il cellulare e poi darglielo della serie: tie' cosi sei contento....
> ...


Diciamo che non gli frega più un cazzo del marito,e racchiude tutto le opzioni dai!Non si preoccupa di ferirlo,non si preoccupa più di un cazzo.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo che non gli frega più un cazzo del marito,e racchiude tutto le opzioni dai!Non si preoccupa di ferirlo,non si preoccupa più di un cazzo.


eccome no? si preoccupa del tacchino ripieno...quello si...di accettare il regalo si, e non solo....tenerselo eventualmente....
non mi capacito.....


----------



## devastata (12 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Scusa OT Danny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicuramente non ci facevi caso, prova a pensarci, quando non ci si pensa,  non ci si accorge, o si fa finta di niente, al massimo si prende una proposta come una battuta, ed in ogni caso si rifiuta, al massimo ci si gioca a parole, ed in ogni caso non è facile neppure per le giovani trovare qualcuno 'a posto', lo so perchè ho una figlia di 23 anni e con diverse amiche, sempre più deluse dal 'parco giochi', a meno che una non cerchi in chat e non è certo da lei ne da loro, e non si tratta di cercarli 'belli' ma 'interessanti' e 'interessati'ed ovviamente liberi. Occupati è facilissimo.

Sul bello è tutto relativo. Ci sono uomini belli che non toccherei con la pinza.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> eccome no? si preoccupa del tacchino ripieno...quello si...di accettare il regalo si, e non solo....tenerselo eventualmente....
> non mi capacito.....


Non ti capaciti?e vabbè dai diventiamo moderni pure noi?e dai...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## marietto (12 Novembre 2013)

Mah... Io non riesco a biasimare Danny per aver affrontato la questione con poca decisione. 25 anni di rapporto, casa e figlia, sono elementi che suggeriscono di andare con i piedi di piombo prima di gettare tutto alle ortiche.
Capisco anche la tendenza a fidarsi un po' troppo, vista la situazione, di quello che gli raccontava la moglie. Non è facile cambiare prospettiva su una persona che amiamo e che conosciamo da una vita.
La decisione sull'eventuale allontanamento dalla/della moglie spetta ovviamente solo a lui. 
Ognuno ha sensibilità, priorità e capacità di adattamento diverse e solo lui sa cosa è in grado di affrontare e cosa no.

Quello che mi preoccupa (per lui, ovviamente) è che ho l'impressione che finora lui abbia solo reagito, senza ascoltare quello che sente veramente dentro di sé, e il fatto che, nonostante ormai "n" prove del contrario, lui continui a scrivere che la moglie è stata sincera ed ingenua. Il che mi fa temere (sempre per lui) che la persona che lui ama ancora esista, nei termini pensati da lui, solo nella sua testa.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti capaciti?e vabbè dai diventiamo moderni pure noi?e dai...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Va bene ma ci vuole tempo....anche pee questo. ..tu ti sei gia capacitato? Non mi hai aspettato


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2013)

Luna non so
Io non ho mai cercato
Ma anche a casa come sai
O meglio si ma poi non essendo cercata io mi ero scocciata
Poi con tre bimbi piccoli ammetto che il tempo era tutto dedicato a loro e la sera buon dio morivo
Si ero sola ma di certo non chattavo poiché appunto svenivo sul divano 

Quindi mai cercato
Corteggiata ? Si ma guai solo pensarci
Con lui e stato diverso
C'è una situazione particolare
Un amicizia 

Non è un farfallone 
Sempre stato suo posto

Di uno così come e lui mi prendo

Altri zero i brillantoni i fighetti il collega marpione o quello che ti riempie di regali attenzioni poesie ma chi se ne fotte

Quindi x me la euro e no
Non è facile trovare da scopare uno così
Altri si come x tutti 

E comunque non stavo bene chiuso qui e chiuso li
Poi si vedrà 
Ti ho scritto mp
Arrivato?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che c'entro io adesso?Danny non sta afrrontando la situazione sta facendo di tutto per non affrontarla...!


Non lo so...
Io continuo a pensare a quella povera ragazza che aveva investito tanto in un futuro sposo
Reputandolo uomo degno di fiducia...

Ma poi è arrivata la panterona....

Povera ragazza...
Sarà rimasta zitella
a piangere l'amato sgraffignato dalla panterona...XD

Proprio un pezzo di merda...
Tradirla a sto modo...

Nun se fa  nun se fa....

[video=youtube;dXni-6z6atc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXni-6z6atc[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Luna non so
> Io non ho mai cercato
> Ma anche a casa come sai
> O meglio si ma poi non essendo cercata io mi ero scocciata
> ...


no non arrivato...


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Scusa OT Danny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Devi distinguere....noi uomini facciamo presto,non abbiamo i vostri scrupoli.Io manco ci penso,mi diverto e stop.
Voi no...la tipa con la quale dialogo,sposatissima,e'il tipico esempio.A parole farebbe chissa'che...messa alle strette tentenna....la moglie di Danny,esiste solo qua'dentro.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> ...volevo presentarmi come si deve, ma l'ipad fa i capricci...buongiorno a tutti.


Ciao benvenuto ... O benvenuta ??? Mic è da interpretare :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il 15 avevo preparato una seratina per noi due.
> Stasera le dirò che può tranquillamente uscire con l'altro.
> Contemporaneamente le presenterò le condizioni che richiedo per la separazione.
> Stavo già pensando anch'io di allontanarmi per un po'.
> ...


Ecco ora si comincia a ragionare


----------



## devastata (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> devastata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Pure timida?:rotfl:
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> andiamo a esclusione...
> opzione conte: l ha detto appunto perche pensava che cosi facendo non detsasse sospetti....quindi, metti in bella vista...non lo noteranno mai....
> opzione inesperta: e' stata talmente naturale esincera (dubito) che l ha detto...cosi.....e poi invece si scopri il casino perche non ha saputo gestire il tutto
> opzione stronza: potrebbe essere vendicativa...per cosa non lo so....ma i vari punti: dire al marito che no, non puo vedere il cellulare e poi darglielo della serie: tie' cosi sei contento....
> ...


Spiego meglio la mia opzione.
Per me sarebbe INCONCEPIBILE che mia moglie mi chiedesse il permesso per uscire con un uomo.
Non sono il suo padrone.
Cioè per me amore è gustare il fatto che lei possa gustarsi una bella serata.

Per quanto io mi sforzi, non riesco a immaginarla a ciulare con un altro.
Insomma io non riesco a immaginare la sua vita quando non è con me.

Ma neanche ho notato cose strane no?
Ok ci fu quell'episodio...
Ma fu un episodio...dettato da circostanze direi goliardiche...

Cioè dal mio punto di vista
E' miserabile dover ricorrere a scondarole
per vedere delle persone di nascosto.

Poi altra cosa che non ho mai capito.
Lei s'incazza perchè quando scoprono chi è suo marito...
Si dileguano i maschi...

E si che io non ho mai fatto male ad una mosca...mah....


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

*grazie*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao benvenuto ... O benvenuta ??? Mic è da interpretare :smile:


maschio se è questo che intendi..


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

*DANNY*

OT Mi son letta tutto ... mamma mia quanto azzo scrivete !!!???:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:FINE OT 

Scusa Danny in realtà il post è per te:

come vedi l'accondiscendenza in certi casi non porta i frutti sperati.
Tua moglie è prigioniera della sua fetta di felicità perchè per quanto ti può  sembrare assurdo questo rappresenta lui per lei...ora.
Quanto durerà questo smarrimento sentimentale ??? poco, tanto, nessuno può certificarlo...lei vuole lui, lui vuole lei, a loro basta questo.
il baricentro di tua moglie è spostato verso la storia con lui, l'episodio del regalo a tua figlia è emblematico, lei nell'imbarazzo ti ha confessato che ha preferito salvaguardare il suo rispetto accettando un regalo che comunque riteneva inopportuno.
Per di più questo regalo è ancora presente nella vita di tua moglie ( non di tua figlia fortunatamente) altro segno che per lei è un pegno, un ricordo, qualcosa su cui cullarsi.
Avete vissuto insieme per 24 anni se non erro, costruendo un percorso insieme tra alti e bassi come ritengo molte coppie collaudate nel tempo...può finire un amore cosi.?..SI 
Può finire per scelta di tua moglie, può finire per scelta tua.
Tua moglie ora ti chiede di vivere la sua seconda gioventù amorosa senza sensi di colpa, giusto o sbagliato che sia è un dato di fatto al quale tu mi sembra evidente non ti sottrai.
Sei disposto a vivere in bilico così? per quanto tempo? potrai riacquistare la serenità necessaria per proseguire un percorso con lei?...domande giuste ma per ora senza risposta.
 al tuo posto farei semplicemente presente alla mia dolce metà che la partita ora si è riaperta...
smettila di controllarLA che tanto non serve a nulla... dille chiaramente che lei è libera ma anche tu lo sei...che qualsiasi decisione verrà presa   lei non potrà sottrarsi alla sua responsabilità...
Rassicurala che tu vuoi il meglio  PER TE e che se questo PER TE include anche lei ...bene anzi benissimo ma se ciò non fosse la tua vita ripartirà comunque...rassicurala sul fatto che intendi salvaguardare il vostro ruolo genitoriale ma che non potrà sottrarsi alla responsabilità di veder soffrire tua figlia, la responsabilità dovrà necessariamente essere condivisa... chiedile per rispetto di tua figlia di non anteporre mai il benessere della sua nuova relazione al benessere di tua figlia...  se la ami ancora diglielo ma sottolinea che questo sentimento  non deve costituire per lei uno scudo su cui ripararsi solo quando egoisticamente ne sente la momentanea necessità..peraltro l'amore finisce se non alimentato ...da domani continua a vivere la tua vita mettendo te e tua figlia in primo piano. se lei vuole affiancarsi a voi ben venga se no vorrà dire che in cuor suo ha scelto.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> maschio se è questo che intendi..


ehm si scusa ma non è molto chiaro dal nick


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

*si*



ipazia ha detto:


> Danny, pensa a te.
> 
> Scegli come  fare, vai via qualche giorno, manda via lei...non so..ma scegli un modo per stare da solo con te e pensarti.
> 
> ...


come ben puoi immaginare concordo pienamente.

Ma lo stesso, è successo tutto troppo in fretta. Non è ancora il momento delle grandi decisioni, mi pare, almeno per la coppia.


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2013)

Ma cone cavolo e che in coppie apparentemente felici
Succedano sti casini???

Allora ha ragione un mio amico
La passione l amore
Cessano
Si trasformano in altro
E quell altro o ti basta e cerchi strade nuove condividendo con lui o lei
Passioni interessi svaghi e anche nel sesso
O rischia di saltare tutto 

Triste un po'
No?

Io a sto amore cazzo ci credevo
Non come una bimba al principe azzurro eh
Ma credevo nel darsi capirsi esserci

Mi sono st


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT Mi son letta tutto ... mamma mia quanto azzo scrivete !!!???:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:FINE OT
> 
> Scusa Danny in realtà il post è per te:
> 
> ...


hai centrato quello che dovrebbe essere la miglior via d'uscita, almeno per il mio punto di vista. Ma credo che per danny ora sia ancora una cosa prematura. Deve decidere da se quello che vuole dalla sua vita..il forum in questto non lo può aiutare.


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2013)

Ma cone cavolo e che in coppie apparentemente felici
Succedano sti casini???

Allora ha ragione un mio amico
La passione l amore
Cessano
Si trasformano in altro
E quell altro o ti basta e cerchi strade nuove condividendo con lui o lei
Passioni interessi svaghi e anche nel sesso
O rischia di saltare tutto 

Triste un po'
No?

Io a sto amore cazzo ci credevo
Non come una bimba al principe azzurro eh
Ma credevo nel darsi capirsi esserci

Stasera ne ho sentire di ogni 
Amici separazioni storie di corna da anni scoperte

Be
Che schifo

Se lo dice una che ha tradito ....


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*

Alla fine di questa giornata vorrei sapere come stai...


----------



## ipazia (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> come ben puoi immaginare concordo pienamente.
> 
> Ma lo stesso, è successo tutto troppo in fretta. Non è ancora il momento delle grandi decisioni, mi pare, almeno per la coppia.



vero..tutto troppo veloce.

Ma per decidere di ascoltarsi non è mai troppo presto..e neanche troppo tardi.
Io credo.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> hai centrato quello che dovrebbe essere la miglior via d'uscita, almeno per il mio punto di vista. Ma credo che per danny ora sia ancora una cosa prematura. Deve decidere da se quello che vuole dalla sua vita..il forum in questto non lo può aiutare.


Vero ma se non riprende la centralità di se stesso resta in questo loop una vita .... Meglio pianger tanto ora che poi


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma cone cavolo e che in coppie apparentemente felici
> Succedano sti casini???
> 
> Allora ha ragione un mio amico
> ...


Senti rosa
Io sono dell'opinione che
non è che si trasformino in altro.
Ma che certi elementi calino, per fare lo spazio necessario
ad altri elementi più funzionali.
Se non entrano questi elementi
si sente che c'è un vuoto.

E appunto cerchi di riempire questi vuoti
come meglio riesci.

Ma riempi i vuoti di cose non funzionali.

E il tuo rapporto anzichè migliorare: peggiora.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT Mi son letta tutto ... mamma mia quanto azzo scrivete !!!???:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:FINE OT
> 
> Scusa Danny in realtà il post è per te:
> 
> ...


Bel post...
Ma ne vale la pena di fare tutto sto lavoro per ottenere che?
Danny....
Cos'ha ti ha dato di così unico, speciale e irrinunciabile questa donna in 24 anni?
Felicità o ansie e preoccupazioni?

Me lo sono chiesto dopo il dito medio di mia moglie.
Le ho detto...Ma anche tu se ti innamori di un altro migliori nello spompinamento?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bel post...
> Ma ne vale la pena di fare tutto sto lavoro per ottenere che?
> Danny....
> Cos'ha ti ha dato di così unico, speciale e irrinunciabile questa donna in 24 anni?
> ...


Per ottenere rispetto di se ... Per se ... Se lei non  lo rispetta, deve rispettarsi lui


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per ottenere rispetto di se ... Per se ... Se lei non  lo rispetta, deve rispettarsi lui


Lui non è abituato ad essere amato.
Ma solo a far di tutto e di più per farsi amare.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui non è abituato ad essere amato.
> Ma solo a far di tutto e di più per farsi amare.


Motivo di più per iniziare ora a preoccuparsi per se stesso, il sacrificio in amore  non paga


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui non è abituato ad essere amato.
> Ma solo a far di tutto e di più per farsi amare.


A maggior ragione Conte. Deve mettersi di impegno ed iniziare ad amare se stesso anche partendo a 46 anni di età. Se lui non si ama, come fa ad amarlo sua moglie?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> A maggior ragione Conte. Deve mettersi di impegno ed iniziare ad amare se stesso anche partendo a 46 anni di età. Se lui non si ama, come fa ad amarlo sua moglie?


Mah che dirti...
Le donne con il loro amore mi hanno insegnato come fare...
E verso alcune di loro...

Il mio senso di gratitudine è immenso.


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

*fiammetta e ipazia*

Concordo con entrambe.

Ma a Denny serve il suo tempa per agire, è inutile mettergli fretta...
a molti è necessario arrivare a raschiare il fondo del barile per iniziare a fare. Ricordate Eagle.


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah che dirti...
> Le donne con il loro amore mi hanno insegnato come fare...
> E verso alcune di loro...
> 
> Il mio senso di gratitudine è immenso.


Bene, ma lui non è te...i vostri vissuti sono totalmente diversi, quindi da che base partire?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Concordo con entrambe.
> 
> Ma a Denny serve il suo tempa per agire, è inutile mettergli fretta...
> a molti è necessario arrivare a raschiare il fondo del barile per iniziare a fare. Ricordate Eagle.


Ah ma allora ci leggi da un po'?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Concordo con entrambe.
> 
> Ma a Denny serve il suo tempa per agire, è inutile mettergli fretta...
> a molti è necessario arrivare a raschiare il fondo del barile per iniziare a fare. Ricordate Eagle.


Si vero ... Ma non ho mica suggerito di andarsene di casa ma di chiarire bene con lei come stanno le cose, nessuna certezza reciproca  Eagle mi manca :smile:


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2013)

E di che elementi parli conte?
E gli no comportano necessariamente il calare degli altri ?( non intendo passione )

Nel tuo Di matrimonio ci sono stati?

Io vedo tanta gente che se la racconta 
Che trova scuse
Invece di scegliersi ogni gg e trovare motivi per farlo e non sforzarsi di

Danny sul provare ad amanti tu per primo concordo
Poi per il resto prenditi il tempo che devi e concediti di poter sbagliare ...


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2013)

Amarti
Non amanti

Scusa.


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

*profilo*

il mio profilo riporta la data di iscrizione. 
Ho trovato i vostri scritti fino ad ora molto interessanti..


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> il mio profilo riporta la data di iscrizione.
> Ho trovato i vostri scritti fino ad ora molto interessanti..


Ma sei intervenuto solo ora  WHY ?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Bene, ma lui non è te...i vostri vissuti sono totalmente diversi, quindi da che base partire?


Non lo so...
Io non so...

Ripeto io sono fermo al mio round uno...

Intanto vado a parlare con lui...e gli intimo di lasciarci in pace...

Round due le getto via cellulare e sim...

Poi vedo...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> E di che elementi parli conte?
> E gli no comportano necessariamente il calare degli altri ?( non intendo passione )
> 
> Nel tuo Di matrimonio ci sono stati?
> ...


Si per fortuna ci sono stati.
Si noi non siamo contenitori infiniti.
La passione è funzionale a certe cose.
Ma non può essere usata come colla.
Perchè brucia divora e distrugge.

Primo elemento
Accettazione dell'altro così come è.
Secondo elemento
Denudarsi per come si è.

E lì che capisci che non cavi acqua dalle pietre.
Ma che le pietre servono.

Perchè non fai pareti
con l'acqua.


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> Io non so...
> 
> Ripeto io sono fermo al mio round uno...
> ...


Già, ma tu sai chi sei e cosa vuoi...mica ce ne sono tanti qui di Conti, no?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Già, ma tu sai chi sei e cosa vuoi...mica ce ne sono tanti qui di Conti, no?


Per fortuna 




Scusa Conte non ho saputo resistere...


----------



## Zod (12 Novembre 2013)

Sembra che se non si fanno cazzate prima dei venti anni tocchi farle per forza dopo i quaranta. Dille di prendere una decisione e dalle un limite di tempo, anche tu hai 40 anni e non puoi perdere tempo dietro ad una persona indecisa. Non c'è molto da negoziare, o con te o con chi le pare. Gli adulti vanno trattati da adulti, se li tratti da adolescenti non crescono e continuano a fare gli adolescenti.

Intanto che attendi la sua decisione inizia a ragionare sulla separazione, a organizzarla e a ripianificare il tuo futuro. Non viverlo come un dramma, oramai ci passano tutti, chi non ci passa non sta meglio di chi ci passa. Si salvano pochissime coppie. C'è troppa ansia di vivere, troppa paura di sprecare la propria vita, per accettare le regole e i compromessi che tengono insieme una famiglia.


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sei intervenuto solo ora  WHY ?


 Because non avevo nulla da dire...e allora che parlo a fare? infatti se vedi io non parlo del tradimento di Danny, ma mi limito a parlare di lui...le dinamiche le ho apprese qui.


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2013)

Ma eagle come era finita ?
Comunque gli auguro ogni bene


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Già, ma tu sai chi sei e cosa vuoi...mica ce ne sono tanti qui di Conti, no?


Cosa vuoi dire?
No sai io non penso di sapere chi sono...sarebbe presunzione...
E cosa voglio è sempre stato variabile...

Io mi sento una persona che cerca...
Trova si...
Ma poi cerca ancora...

Ho solo tentato di vincere le mie paure
Mi sono misurato con esse
Con i Leviatani...

Un'avventura è forse un grande amore?


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per fortuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAi, che se non ci fosse bisognerebbe inventarlo...sia lui che oscuro.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per fortuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh come dire...
Tengo moltissimo alla mia unicità.
Non mi piace appartenere ad un gruppo.

Amo moltissimo la mia torre.


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi dire?
> No sai io non penso di sapere chi sono...sarebbe presunzione...
> E cosa voglio è sempre stato variabile...
> 
> ...


Nel primo neretto mi dici che cerchi, trovi, quindi conosci...poco a poco, ma in 46 anni giorno dopo giorno prova ad immaginare cosa esce...

per il secondo neretto non lo capisco bene, puoi eseere più chiaro?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Sembra che se non si fanno cazzate prima dei venti anni tocchi farle per forza dopo i quaranta. Dille di prendere una decisione e dalle un limite di tempo, anche tu hai 40 anni e non puoi perdere tempo dietro ad una persona indecisa. Non c'è molto da negoziare, o con te o con chi le pare. Gli adulti vanno trattati da adulti, se li tratti da adolescenti non crescono e continuano a fare gli adolescenti.
> 
> Intanto che attendi la sua decisione inizia a ragionare sulla separazione, a organizzarla e a ripianificare il tuo futuro. Non viverlo come un dramma, oramai ci passano tutti, chi non ci passa non sta meglio di chi ci passa. Si salvano pochissime coppie. C'è troppa ansia di vivere, troppa paura di sprecare la propria vita, per accettare le regole e i compromessi che tengono insieme una famiglia.


Vero anche questo.
Del resto altro dito medio di mia moglie.
Mi fa vado a prendermi da vestire.

E io seccato: cosa c'è adesso? Non ti senti donna?


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma eagle come era finita ?
> Comunque gli auguro ogni bene


per ora sono tornati assieme...sperimo ne valga la pena.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Nel primo neretto mi dici che cerchi, trovi, quindi conosci...poco a poco, ma in 46 anni giorno dopo giorno prova ad immaginare cosa esce...
> 
> per il secondo neretto non lo capisco bene, puoi eseere più chiaro?


Ma per me un'avventura è un'avventura...
Chi vuole trasformare un'avventura in un grande amore 
finisce in un vicolo cieco.

Se io avessi vissuto 25 anni sempre allo stesso modo.
Non so...mi sentirei povero di tutto.

Mi chiederei ma per cosa sono vissuto?
E per chi poi?

Per ritrovarmi con na dona sciopà?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> DAi, che se non ci fosse bisognerebbe inventarlo...sia lui che oscuro.


Vero anche se sono imparagonabili!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> DAi, che se non ci fosse bisognerebbe inventarlo...sia lui che oscuro.


E potresti venir fulminato immantinente
per aver dimenticato lui il sommo e incommensurabile anima nera numero due del forum

Lothar principe di Cervia.

Nessuno come lui
mi ha fatto vedere il mondo
da prospettive inusitate ma 
coerenti quanto il giusnaturalismo del divin Marchese.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero anche se sono imparagonabili!


Beh a confrontarci
ci faresti un torto ad entrambe.


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2013)

Speriamo
X eagle allora

Non è detto che non si possa su basi diverse ricominciare 

Conte non intendevo passione che lascia si sa bene il tempo che trova
Non abbiamo più 20 anni

Dici cose giuste in questo  post
Poi qnd parli di matrimonio di donne lo fai con un'ironia e cinismo che francamente non mi dei idea di aver capito granché dei rapporti di coppia
Di essere abbastanza confuso


Comunque ..

Spero che danny impari ad apprezzarsi di più 
Anche il suo passato non è stato facile
Da qui forse vedere in lei una zattera anche
È umano

Vado
Sono in trasferta e le notti in hotel devo gustarmele tutte non mi par vero
Sola x due giorni !!


----------



## Spider (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E potresti venir fulminato immantinente
> per aver dimenticato lui il sommo e incommensurabile anima nera numero due del forum
> 
> Lothar principe di Cervia.
> ...



...anche i grandi...o presunti tali...
hanno bisogno delle favole.


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2013)

Ma nessuno vuole trasf avventura in amore
Ne acqua in vino

Capita 
Succede 
Come che si come che no

Lothar e' il tipico maranza da riviera
Simpatico da morire 
Ma ora che insegni a vivere eddaiiii

Un amico di mio padre era così
Lei sapeva tutto ma tutto
Non sarà caso di lothi
Ma si lui se la voce bene non promette ne chiede nulla alla fine tromba un po' in giro
Lei secondo me sa
E le stata bene così

Ma ci sono tante teste tanti vissuti tante storie tante situazioni


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero anche se sono imparagonabili!


ti assicuro che leggendoli nei loro battibecchi sembrano due galli in un pollaio (senza offesa per entrambi, spero)

ma, al tempo stesso sono due persone con un modo di vedere le cose diametralmente opposto l'uno dell'altro.
perchè poi paragonarli? che, paragoni il buio con la luce?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...anche i grandi...o presunti tali...
> hanno bisogno delle favole.


Mic ecco un altro grande...Spider!
E Ultimo?

Mia moglie ha sentenziato di Ultimo: Un uomo con un senso profondo della famiglia.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> ti assicuro che leggendoli nei loro battibecchi sembrano due galli in un pollaio (senza offesa per entrambi, spero)
> 
> ma, al tempo stesso sono due persone con un modo di vedere le cose diametralmente opposto l'uno dell'altro.
> perchè poi paragonarli? che, paragoni il buoi con la luce?


Lei si...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Poi sì incazza come una iena perchè il buio non fa luce
E la luce non fa buio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per me un'avventura è un'avventura...
> Chi vuole trasformare un'avventura in un grande amore
> finisce in un vicolo cieco.
> 
> ...


Si Conte, un'avventura è per definizione un'avventura. Scicco pensare che sia altro. Ancorpiù farle diventare altro.


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

*spider*

Spider lo sto conoscendo ora nell'altro post. tipo tosto..


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2013)

Ma uno può sapere a priori cosa diventa un avventura ?
La vivi e poi capisci


Ma Alcune possono trasformarsi in altro
Perché no?
Sciocco o  non sciocco può succedere... 
Poi
C'è chi tiene su matrimoni tra le avventure


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> ti assicuro che leggendoli nei loro battibecchi sembrano due galli in un pollaio (senza offesa per entrambi, spero)
> 
> ma, al tempo stesso sono due persone con un modo di vedere le cose diametralmente opposto l'uno dell'altro.
> perchè poi paragonarli? che, paragoni il buio con la luce?


No infatti


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

*Mic*

"Ma sei cugino a eagle "?


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "Ma sei cugino a eagle "?


 Sgamato, ma ho letto la sua ultima inserzione, anche...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Sgamato, ma ho letto la sua ultima inserzione, anche...


Ma che è un quiz ?:carneval: Comunque di a eagle che lo rivoglio qui :smile:


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

*PM*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che è un quiz ?:carneval: Comunque di a eagle che lo rivoglio qui :smile:


Ma scusa, mandargli un PM molto, molto persuasivo?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Ma scusa, mandargli un PM molto, molto persuasivo?


Infatti prima o poi mi tocca ... Io son pigra in realtà :mrgreen: Comunque proverò a scrivergli una frase melodrammatica chissà magari funziona :carneval:


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

Vado. Buonanotte a tutti. Alla prossima.


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Infatti prima o poi mi tocca ... Io son pigra in realtà :mrgreen: Comunque proverò a scrivergli una frase melodrammatica chissà magari funziona :carneval:


Sii Fantasiosa...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Sii Fantasiosa...


Ok :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma uno può sapere a priori cosa diventa un avventura ?
> La vivi e poi capisci
> 
> 
> ...


Ti rispondo con la ferrea logica del vecchio militare.
Del mio amico che si è sposato in seconde nozze a quasi settanta anni.
Pensavo che il secondo matrimonio sarebbe stato un film porno e invece è stato un film dell'orrore.


----------



## nate (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro danny,non credo per te debba essere così difficile questo ruolo da cornutone,anzi,ti ci vedo parecchio portato....Cosa dirti?ho la tua età,ma questa generazione di maschi è stomachevole,mi chiedo che educazione tu possa aver avuto?cosa ti hanno insegnato i tuoi genitori?Parlane con tuo padre sarei curioso di conoscere il suo pensiero...!Ecco un genitore ti prenderebbe a calci in culo per tutto l'appartamento...se fossi tuo padre mi chiederei dove ho sbagliato,uno sconosciuto si scopa tua moglie e tu gli dai anche il consenso,e magari quando torna a casa la sera claudicante con il plesso anale sfranto,tu pronto a fargli anche un bidè rinfrescante...!Però chiosi questo tuo 3d triste e deplorevole,con la speranza che le ingroppate che si fa tua moglie fuori casa finiscano presto e che il vostro rapporto ne esca rinsaladato.Faccio ancora due considerazioni.La prima è che le donne nostre coetanee, fanno bene a farsi desciappare le chiappe da sconosciuti se hanno sposato mariti come te,la seconda è che sono molto preoccupato per una bimba di 5 anni che crescerà con due genitori simili,con una madre che affronta le depressioni ciappando cazzi,ed un padre che è ben contento e gli da pure il consenso.Ecco se questo è il quadretto familiare sono stracontento di non essermi sposato,e di essere comunque un uomo libero.Danny senza offesa mi fai letteralmente schifo!


grande


----------



## nate (13 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Quest'anno abbiamo visto tante coppie di nostri amici finire.
> Tutti nella stessa maniera.
> Incomprensioni, l'altro che opprime, la necessità degli spazi, la mancanza di brividi -  facile confondere l'innamoramento con l'amore - il tradimento.
> Tutte finite allo stesso modo perché in tutti si sono applicati i soliti comportamenti, le solite deduzioni.
> ...


 voi fate una vita di merda quindi l'unica distrazione è scoparsi un estraneo..che bella visione della vita che avete..c'è un mondo la fuori,fuori dalle vostre teste inscatolate


----------



## giampi63 (13 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti non poteva andare tutto così liscio. Uno cerca di farsi iniezioni di ottimismo, ma sono solo una medicina, non la cura.
> Ieri sera mia moglie mi confessa una cosa.
> Sabato l'ha visto. Passava di lì, alla mattina, si sono incontrati in una cafeteria un'ora.
> Mentre io andavo con nostra figlia a prendere gli addobbi per la sua festa di compleanno.
> ...


ma quanto cacchio scrivete!?e dura starvi dietro e si son fatte l una e trenta per leggere quasi tutto

ma tutte queste decine e decine di pagine scritte di consigli di non mollare,per poi arrivare a cio che in pochi ti abbiamo scritto,e che tu non hai voluto vedere e sentire,ma io dico,tu devi aspettare e dipendere da ciò che decide tua moglie??e la tua dignità dove te la metti?tutti possiamo essere traditi e non siamo pronti,ma guardati da chi ti invita al dialogo con il traditore,perchè sono traditori anch essi.ti invito a rileggerti ciò che hai scritto qui sopra fra qualche giorno,ti renderai conto da solo di come sei messo male,e chiaro che tua moglie ha una relazione con questo tipo,e la cosa va sicuramente avanti da tempo,non vuole piu te ma l altro,solo tu non lo vuoi capire,eppure sei tu stesso che l hai scritto,tu invece cosa fai?ti sforzi di capire dove hai sbagliato,come fare a ricucire..non hai sbagliato. e lei che ha preso un altra strada e mentre lo faceva non pensava ne a te e ne a vostra figlia.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> oddio....menomale che non ti ho raccontato tutta la storia del tradimento di mio padre.....e' meno credibile di questa....ma e' vera....
> cis ono persone strane in giro papi....e coppie strane....che di conseguenza danno vita a storie strane...ma non per questo non vere...mi dici cosa e' che a te non ti convince>?



E meno male che ci sono persone "strane", se no, se fossimo tutti uguali e convenzionali...
Sai che noia?
(non pensavo di essere strano... ma in effetti, può essere. Dipende da chi mi guarda. In effetti il concetto di "normale" non è però che sia così definibile)


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa rosa scusate tutti...
> non trovo piu il post .....
> non mi ricordo cavolo....
> hanno adottato una bambina vero? o era nel post dell anello vibrante....
> ...



Post anello vibrante.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E dimenticavo l'inizio della storia di danny....!Erano in tre ma lei ha scelto danny.....!ERANO IN TRE.....![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui non è abituato ad essere amato.
> Ma solo a far di tutto e di più per farsi amare.



Me la segno. Hai ragione.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Nate*



nate ha detto:


> grande


Grazie sono consapevole!


----------



## morfeo78 (13 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Così quando ieri ho minacciato mia moglie di separarmi per un po', lei, dopo aver sentito questo e visto la disperazione su di me il giorno precedente, ha deciso di dare un taglio alla sua storia.
> Non ha mai voluto distruggere la famiglia: era una botta di vita, come mi ha detto qualcuno in privato.
> La voglia di vivere qualcosa di esclusivo, forse per la prima e l'ultima volta nella vita matrimoniale, chi può dirlo, ma solo quello.
> E che è servita a tutti.
> ...


Quante volte, in queste settimane, ti ha detto che non vuole rovinare la famiglia, farti del male e vuole chiudere questa sua storia parallela?
E quante volte si è smentita continuando a farti del male e a proseguire la sua seconda relazione in modo ancora più profondo ed intenso? 

Ancora una volta sei disposto a perdonare. Ma tu credi a questa tua "nuova"  moglie?

Quali sono per te le basi inderogabili di una relazione? 

In un post hai parlato dell'episodio dell'attacco d'asma dove hai rischiato di andare all'altro mondo.... ma bisogna rischiare la morte tutte le volte per farsi prendere sul serio? Un consiglio, questa volta fermati prima e autotutelati


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*danny*

Tranquillo danny,fra qualche tempo torneremo a leggerti,e ti ricorderai di me.Ti auguro di no chiaramente....!:up:


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo danny,fra qualche tempo torneremo a leggerti,e ti ricorderai di me.Ti auguro di no chiaramente....!:up:


 Pure io!


----------



## feather (13 Novembre 2013)

*Scusa, OT*



danny ha detto:


> Non ha mai voluto distruggere la famiglia: era una botta di vita, come mi ha detto qualcuno in privato.
> La voglia di vivere qualcosa di esclusivo, forse per la prima e l'ultima volta nella vita matrimoniale, chi può dirlo, ma solo quello.


Non c'entra un tubo ma a me, a leggere questo passaggio, mi ha dato una brutta sensazione. 

Come una rinuncia, un auto-castrarsi per non ferire il marito. E solo per lui. Mi pare brutto che un matrimonio deva essere questo. Una serie di paletti dai quali non puoi uscire pena sensi di colpa e "ritorsioni".
Sei sposato/a allora non puoi più fare questo, quest'altro e quell'altro ancora. Certi aspetti del matrimonio assomigliano più a una gabbia che a un arricchimento della propria vita.

Scusa l'OT. Il discorso è molto generale e non specifico del caso in esame.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



feather ha detto:


> Non c'entra un tubo ma a me, a leggere questo passaggio, mi ha dato una brutta sensazione.
> 
> Come una rinuncia, un auto-castrarsi per non ferire il marito. E solo per lui. Mi pare brutto che un matrimonio deva essere questo. Una serie di paletti dai quali non puoi uscire pena sensi di colpa e "ritorsioni".
> Sei sposato/a allora non puoi più fare questo, quest'altro e quell'altro ancora. Certi aspetti del matrimonio assomigliano più a una gabbia che a un arricchimento della propria vita.
> ...


Io ho una brutta sensazione per tutta la storia.E mi spiace ma non mi meraviglierei se la moglie la storia non la chiude....!


----------



## feather (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E mi spiace ma non mi meraviglierei se la moglie la storia non la chiude....!


È possibile, ma io credo davvero a sua moglie non interessi un casso dell'altro. O meglio, che gli interessi solo quello.
Probabile quindi che dopo la "botta di vita" la cosa si esaurisca da sola.
A me da più da pensare quello che rimarrà dopo...
Un marito, una moglie.. Ma cosa davvero vuole quella moglie..? Ora come ora non lo sa nessuno..


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Diffidare sempre dei cambiamenti repentini fatti a seguiti di pressione o "ricatti"


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non c'entra un tubo ma a me, a leggere questo passaggio, mi ha dato una brutta sensazione.
> 
> Come una rinuncia, un auto-castrarsi per non ferire il marito. E solo per lui. Mi pare brutto che un matrimonio deva essere questo. Una serie di paletti dai quali non puoi uscire pena sensi di colpa e "ritorsioni".
> Sei sposato/a allora non puoi più fare questo, quest'altro e quell'altro ancora. Certi aspetti del matrimonio assomigliano più a una gabbia che a un arricchimento della propria vita.
> ...



No, no, infatti. Questo è un punto molto importante, su cui si potrebbe discutere a lungo e che costituisce un po' la base di tutta questa storia e di altre. Ieri ho incontrato per caso sui mezzi una mia/nostra vecchia amica del liceo.
Suo marito è via per lavoro sempre, lei, fedelissima per definizione si occupa dei bambini, della casa, di tutto.
Tranne che di se stessa. Non va neppure dal parrucchiere - questo non me l'ha detto ma l'ho intuito.
Si è annullata per la famiglia, e lo percepivo dai racconti suoi e dallo sguardo.
Le aspettative in un matrimonio, in molti matrimoni, rischiano di naufragare proprio di fronte alla gabbia che si crea attorno ad essi. E' una gabbia fatta di ansie e paure - si tiene legato l'altro con la paura di perderlo.
Ma quanto questo ci fa bene?
Io ho visto mia moglie tornare ad amarsi per questa storia, e io sono tornato (anche prima che fossi consapevole delle ragioni) ad amarla di più perché lei si amava di più.
Alla fine, il problema sta tutto qui, nel cercare e trovare un equilibrio in maniera tale da rispettare l'altro e se stessi, e arricchire tutti e due.
Difficile, vero?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> No, no, infatti. Questo è un punto molto importante, su cui si potrebbe discutere a lungo e che costituisce un po' la base di tutta questa storia e di altre. Ieri ho incontrato per caso sui mezzi una mia/nostra vecchia amica del liceo.
> Suo marito è via per lavoro sempre, lei, fedelissima per definizione si occupa dei bambini, della casa, di tutto.
> Tranne che di se stessa. Non va neppure dal parrucchiere - questo non me l'ha detto ma l'ho intuito.
> Si è annullata per la famiglia, e lo percepivo dai racconti suoi e dallo sguardo.
> ...


Ascolta danny sui tuoi ragionamenti potrei essere anche d'accordo.Non mi trovi d'accordo quando tenti di giustificare l'operato di tua moglie.Cercare un equilibrio è un conto,le difficoltà di un unione sono un conto,ma andare dal parrucchiere perchè abbiamo trovato un botta di vita fuori è un altro conto.Io capisco la tua posizione,ma il comportamento di tua moglie non lascia presagire nulla di buono e dal mio punto di vista non ci sono scusanti che tengano!


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Diffidare sempre dei cambiamenti repentini fatti a seguiti di pressione o "ricatti"


Sarei pronto a scommettere che lei continuerà la sua tresca....!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> devastata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Brava.
> ...


----------



## feather (13 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Difficile, vero?


Molto. Perché mi pare di capire che più spesso che no, i desideri dei due attori vadano in direzioni diverse. Allora ci si sforza di rimanere sui binari. Ci si sforza...
E a furia di forzare ci si logora.. o si rompe qualcosa..


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> danny ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi auguro che tua moglie riesca a mantenere ferme le sue intenzioni e a troncare con l''altro... Tu per favore smetti di giustificare ogni suo atteggiamento e a trovare alibi per te e per lei... Se no tra un pò di tempo ti ritrovi punto e a capo
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarei pronto a scommettere che lei continuerà la sua tresca....!


Magari no
Certo è che in questo momento sta agendo contro se stessa per far contento lui
E non si puô fingere a lungo


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diffidare sempre dei cambiamenti repentini fatti a seguiti di pressione o "ricatti"


Tu hai ragione, ma d'altra parte mia moglie si è trovata di fronte in un giorno alla proiezione delle conseguenze della sua storia. Una separazione, me che stavo male etc.
Questo ti fa ragionare. E agire di conseguenza.
Potrebbe lasciarlo come mi ha detto.
Ma potrebbe anche tenerlo e nascondere bene la storia. Come fan tutti e tutte.
Senza più conseguenze a breve termine, senza più minacce e ricatti ma comunque con la paura di essere scoperti e di distruggere tutto. Per cosa?
Questa seconda ipotesi la considero meno probabile ora, ma non del tutto improbabile in futuro. 
Ma è sempre meno temibile di una separazione, a ragion veduta. Per me e ritengo per tutti e due.


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT Mi son letta tutto ... mamma mia quanto azzo scrivete !!!???:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:FINE OT
> 
> Scusa Danny in realtà il post è per te:
> 
> ...



Stupendo! quotissimo!


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Molto. Perché mi pare di capire che più spesso che no, i desideri dei due attori vadano in direzioni diverse. Allora ci si sforza di rimanere sui binari. Ci si sforza...
> E a furia di forzare ci si logora.. o si rompe qualcosa..


Infatti. Credo sarà opportuno ripartire anche da questo.


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diffidare sempre dei cambiamenti repentini fatti a seguiti di pressione o "ricatti"



Ohhh già..... brutta faccenda... io non mi fiderei..


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2013)

In questi giorni ho voluto osservare le vite di altre persone che conosco.
Coppie oltre la trentina.
E ho visto tante storie simili tra loro.
Lui, l'uomo che lavora tanto, torna a casa la sera, lei donna che lo aspetta con i bambini...
Chiedo a uno "Ma cosa dice tua moglie che lavori fino a tardi, oggi".
"Ma non so, lei poi va in piscina".
Già.
E ho capito di non essere solo.
Tranne forse il fatto che io, ora, sono consapevole.
Ecco, il punto è proprio quello.
A un certo punto il matrimonio diventa una gabbia, in qualche modo.
E da una gabbia un po' la voglia di fuggire ce l'hai.
So di tante persone che tradiscono. In ufficio, al lavoro, quante tresche nascono?
Ognuno di noi pensa sempre che non possa capitare a lui, intanto guarda la scollatura della collega e pensa come sarebbe bello farsela.
La differenza sta solo nell'occasione.
Ho pensato che se non era capitato a me era solo per quello.
Spesso i tradimenti non rovinano i matrimoni. Sono dei momenti in cui una persona, un genitore, un marito, una moglie, si trova a vivere una vita diversa, parallela. Va tutto bene fin quando non vengono scoperti.
Allora le coppie finiscono, perché muore la fiducia con l'illusione del possesso, crolla il rispetto, nascono i rancori, le gelosie,...
La gabbia cresce, si alzano nuovi paletti, si rischia di soffocare.
E ci si lascia.
Ora, sta a noi capire gli obiettivi che si vogliono raggiungere.
Io li avevo ben chiari fin dall'inizio: non volevo rinunciare a mia moglie, a mia figlia.
E ritengo che anche mia moglie non abbia mai messo in discussione la famiglia.
Il perché credo sia comprensibile solo a noi, dal di fuori è difficile, non conoscendoci di persona.
Tutto quello che ho fatto, sbagliando si intende a volte, l'ho fatto con questo scopo.
E tutto quello che accadrà d'ora in poi avrà questo fine.
Il tutto condito con un po di speranza e di illusione, che ci aiuta a vivere e talvolta a sopravvivere.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> In questi giorni ho voluto osservare le vite di altre persone che conosco.
> Coppie oltre la trentina.
> E ho visto tante storie simili tra loro.
> Lui, l'uomo che lavora tanto, torna a casa la sera, lei donna che lo aspetta con i bambini...
> ...


Allora giustamente hai detto che ci sono delle cose solo vostre.
E che appunto noi da qui non possiamo capire.

Mi pare che stai attendendo gli eventi.

Allora devi essere pronto a delinearti ogni scenario possibile.

Come dire, attendiamo un attimo e vediamo come si mette.

Volgi lo sguardo a quanto di bello e di buono ti ha donato questa donna in tanti anni e tira le tue somme.


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> In questi giorni ho voluto osservare le vite di altre persone che conosco.
> Coppie oltre la trentina.
> E ho visto tante storie simili tra loro.
> Lui, l'uomo che lavora tanto, torna a casa la sera, lei donna che lo aspetta con i bambini...
> ...



quello che hai scritto è maledettamente vero... viviamo nell'illusione che a noi non possa mai accadere ed invece come diceva qualcuno qui, siamo perfettamente in media...
è questo che mi delude, l'illusione e che una volta scoperti il tutto cada...
le corna le portavi anche prima di scoprire, e anche prima di scoprire ti guardava e ti diceva ti amo, dopo scoperto, vengono fuori tutte le frustrazioni della "gabbia" matrimonio, che in realtà avevi sopperito con un angolo di quiete tra le gambe di qualcun'altra, prima no...
che tristezza... guardare qualcuno negli occhi e credere di scorgerci la verità proprio quella che trasmetti tu quando ti guarda quello che tu credi il tuo amore, ed invece...

io so solo che questa cosa ha cambiato la mia vita per sempre, che mio figlio non avrà mai un ricordo di suo padre e sua madre che si baciano o che - ancora peggio - abbiano vissuto sotto lo stesso tetto, condiviso un lettone o un pranzo o una cena... e mi viene da piangere non perchè io amo lui, ma perchè ho creduto in qualcuno che per una scopata, per un emozione extra ha distrutto tutto questo.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma perchè ho creduto in qualcuno che per una scopata, per un emozione extra ha distrutto tutto questo.


Bon
Ma ci sono anche tanti che dicono...
Figuriamoci se una scopata extra mi rovina alcun chè.

Molti, danno per scontato, che negli anni una scappatella ci possa stare.

Ho detto scappatella...
Episodio isolato...

NON RELAZIONE STABILE PARALLELA....


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> In questi giorni ho voluto osservare le vite di altre persone che conosco.
> Coppie oltre la trentina.
> E ho visto tante storie simili tra loro.
> Lui, l'uomo che lavora tanto, torna a casa la sera, lei donna che lo aspetta con i bambini...
> ...


Buongiorno Danny,dalla gabbia bisogna uscire,ma di rado,con intelligenza,senza coinvolgimenti.E sopratutto,dal lunedi'al venerdi,solo in orario lavorativo.Nessuno deve sapere un tubo,a casa tutto deve rimanere identico.
Purtroppo il mondo e'pieno di invorniti/e,che non resistono a non sentirsi x 2 giorni,e vengono sgamati.


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon
> Ma ci sono anche tanti che dicono...
> Figuriamoci se una scopata extra mi rovina alcun chè.
> 
> ...


e la differenza dove starebbe?
io non riesco a capire le motivazioni...


se non lo infili in qualcun'altra muori?

in generale, parlo in generale.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> quello che hai scritto è maledettamente vero... viviamo nell'illusione che a noi non possa mai accadere ed invece come diceva qualcuno qui, siamo perfettamente in media...
> è questo che mi delude, l'illusione e che una volta scoperti il tutto cada...
> le corna le portavi anche prima di scoprire, e anche prima di scoprire ti guardava e ti diceva ti amo, dopo scoperto, vengono fuori tutte le frustrazioni della "gabbia" matrimonio, che in realtà avevi sopperito con un angolo di quiete tra le gambe di qualcun'altra, prima no...
> che tristezza... guardare qualcuno negli occhi e credere di scorgerci la verità proprio quella che trasmetti tu quando ti guarda quello che tu credi il tuo amore, ed invece...
> ...


E la cosa più dolorosa per il tradito è questa:
Ma se si è intelligenti bisogna venirne a patti.

La cosa più dolorosa è scoprire che solo noi 
unilateralmente pensavamo che andasse tutto bene

invece dall'altra parte non era così.

Dato che noi siamo felici con una persona
siamo portati a pensare che anche lei sia felice.

Tante volte il tradimento
ci sbatte in faccia che lei o lui
NON erano felici con noi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e la differenza dove starebbe?
> io non riesco a capire le motivazioni...
> 
> 
> ...


Beh ascolta
Mettiamo che tu perda la testa per una persona
per tre giorni
in trent'anni che stai con me...

E' ben diverso 
che tu stia con me
ma la tua testa e il tuo cuore 
siano dedicate ad un'altra persona...

Insomma chi manda in mona tutto
per na scappatella
è a mio parere 
troppo intransigente

Ma come dice giustamente il sommo
difficile che vengano sgamati


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E la cosa più dolorosa per il tradito è questa:
> Ma se si è intelligenti bisogna venirne a patti.
> 
> La cosa più dolorosa è scoprire che solo noi
> ...



capisci? parlarne no? un secondo prima dire: ehi io non sono felice...

perchè è così difficile? perchè mettersi nella situazione di poter scatenare un putiferio se scoperti?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> capisci? parlarne no? un secondo prima dire: ehi io non sono felice...
> 
> perchè è così difficile? perchè mettersi nella situazione di poter scatenare un putiferio se scoperti?


Perchè è complesso.

In genere 
fino a quando non trovi una persona che ti fa felice
Non ti rendi conto di essere infelice.


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ascolta
> Mettiamo che tu perda la testa per una persona
> per tre giorni
> in trent'anni che stai con me...
> ...



io non escludo che questo possa accadere, anche a me pensa che sono decisamente intransigente, ma prima di tradire correndo dietro al sogno, due tre domandine vuoi fartele?


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè è complesso.
> 
> In genere
> fino a quando non trovi una persona che ti fa felice
> Non ti rendi conto di essere infelice.


Ciao

neanche nel momento in qui, ti abbassi le mutande?

solo così ... perché in questo viola ha ragione,
non si capisce ... non si capisce la ricerca di uno stare bene,
in un atto di unione ... 

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> neanche nel momento in qui, ti abbassi le mutande?
> 
> ...



io quando non sono felice lo dico,

litigo come una dannata, 

mi avveleno,

cerco motivazioni, 

ma cazzo almeno lo faccio partecipe...

non vado a cercarmi qualcun'altro che mi capisce, abbassandomi le mutande.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Danny,dalla gabbia bisogna uscire,ma di rado,con intelligenza,senza coinvolgimenti.E sopratutto,dal lunedi'al venerdi,solo in orario lavorativo.Nessuno deve sapere un tubo,a casa tutto deve rimanere identico.
> Purtroppo il mondo e'pieno di invorniti/e,che non resistono a non sentirsi x 2 giorni,e vengono sgamati.


:up:


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io quando non sono felice lo dico,
> 
> litigo come una dannata,
> 
> ...



Ciao viola di mare,

sono così anche io. forse con meno temperamento ... 

capisco il discorso del Conte, che ti trovi dentro e non ti rendi conto, 
che non stai così bene. Ma prima di arrivare a quel punto, di abbassarsi i pantaloni,
ci saranno stati tanti di quei momenti, che avrai capito, che questa persona 
ti fa stare bene ... o almeno meglio che a casa. e lì, perché non si scatta?
Perché non si corre a casa a dire, ohhh moglie mia, dobbiamo parlare ... 
e poi fare ...  ... 
se poi la moglie non ci sta ... è un altro discorso ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io non escludo che questo possa accadere, anche a me pensa che sono decisamente intransigente, ma prima di tradire correndo dietro al sogno, due tre domandine vuoi fartele?


Ma tu ragioni a modo tuo.
GLi altri a modo loro.

Semplicemente perchè sono diversi da te.

Vestire l'altro con i nostri abiti
significa relegarlo nella peggiore delle prigioni.


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao viola di mare,
> 
> sono così anche io. forse con meno temperamento ...
> 
> ...



perfetto...


perchè la scollatura di una novità attira di più...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io quando non sono felice lo dico,
> 
> litigo come una dannata,
> 
> ...


Magari l'altro si secca
perchè litighi

dice mia moglie non mi capisce.

Trova quella che gli dice
tua moglie non ti capisce
io invece si

e la frittata è bella che fatta.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perfetto...
> 
> 
> perchè la scollatura di una novità attira di più...


Se ti consola pensare che sia solo questo...ok...


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu ragioni a modo tuo.
> GLi altri a modo loro.
> 
> Semplicemente perchè sono diversi da te.
> ...



e tu quando mi tradisci non pretendi lo stesso?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e tu quando mi tradisci non pretendi lo stesso?


No 
perchè io faccio di tutto
perchè tu non lo sappia.


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No
> perchè io faccio di tutto
> perchè tu non lo sappia.



quindi la menzogna è la variabile?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> quindi la menzogna è la variabile?


Si...
Ma io do per scontato che ci sia un certo tasso
di menzogna 

in ogni rapporto umano.

Perchè le mie verità 
possono apparirti menzogne.

Esempio io ti dico
Basta sei insopportabile!
Tu mi rispondi: Eh no menti, io sono la migliore delle mogli.


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

Se posso.... 
io credo che il Conte abbia ragione, d'altro canto capisco bene Viola di mare. 
ma i punti di partenza sono differenti in base al valore che noi diamo al corpo e alla presunta esclusività che questo dovrebbe avere verso il proprio/a partner. 
Io sono una donna, per di più possessiva, eppure do per scontato che, se mai mi sposerò, a mio marito potrà venire voglia di farsi la classisa scappattella. 

Ripeto scappatella. 

Di questa io, tutto sommato, non sarei nemmeno gelosa più di tanto. E' corpo, gli uomini sono diversi da noi, perdonatemi ometti, sono molto più superficiali. Usano il loro corpo spesso per sfogare i loro istinti. Detto banalmente: una gli tira, e loro ci stanno. Fine. 
Questo però nell'80% dei casi non pregiudica il bene che provano per la loro compagna. L'amore, l'affetto, e paradossalmente anche il rispetto. 

Diversa è la relazione parallela. E' ovvio che quando inizi una relazione parallela c'è qualcosa che non quadra. Ma non è detto che i segnali non ci siano stati o che certe insofferenze non siano state mai manifestate. Io credo che dopo un tot di anni sia molto difficile mantenere sempre l'attenzione verso il proprio compagno,(ambosessi ovviamente)  al 100%. Quello diventa una parte di te, del tuo quotidiano, un'estensione della tua persona e a volte è così vicino che nemmeno ti accorgi dei suoi cambiamenti. 

Io sarei gelosa di una relazione parallela, di quella si. Sarei furiosa e probabilmente lascerei il mio compagno/marito. Perchè in quella relazione parallela lui probabilmente avrebbe trovato qualcosa di cui ha bisogno, al quale non vuole rinunciare che io non so dargli. 
E molto spesso, la ragione per cui gli uomini che hanno una relazione parallela non lasciano le mogli/le compagne è la comodità. 
Questo si che mi disturberebbe e li si che mi sentirei tradita. Non come donna, come essere umano. Le persone non devono stare con me perchè fa loro comodo, in quel caso... Si prendano e paghino prima una donna di servizio, poi una prostituta e infine una badante.


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> Ma io do per scontato che ci sia un certo tasso
> di menzogna
> 
> ...



Ciao 

bene, ci sta ... :rotfl: ... 

ma ... ma ... e tu lo sai bene ... 

che non si sta parlando di questo tipo di menzogne ... 
perché ... c'è l'inganno ... e fare credere una cosa per un altra,
che con un opinione o soggettività poco centrano ... 
ma proprio con l'atto! ... e la, c'è poco da rigirare sulla soggettività ... 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari l'altro si secca
> perchè litighi
> 
> dice mia moglie non mi capisce.
> ...


amico,mi meraviglio di te,che se non sbaglio dovresti intendertene.......
MAI tra amanti si nominano i rispettivi partner,mai si parla di quello che succede a casa.
E'un'oasi,dove riposarsi qualche ora,senza pensieri.PUNTO.


----------



## feather (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> capisci? parlarne no? un secondo prima dire: ehi io non sono felice...
> 
> perchè è così difficile? perchè mettersi nella situazione di poter scatenare un putiferio se scoperti?


Perché nel momento un cui ne parli scateni un putiferio. Apri un vaso di Pandora da cui non sa cosa uscirà.

Marito: non sono felice con te
Moglie: io invece si, che si fa?
Marito: Boh..

Capisci che una volta iniziato un discorso del genere non si torna più a prima. Lo devi chiudere il discorso, non lo puoi lasciare in sospeso. 
E scoperchiare quel vaso fa una paura fottuta.


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché nel momento un cui ne parli scateni un putiferio. Apri un vaso di Pandora da cui non sa cosa ne uscirà.
> 
> Marito: non sono felice con te
> Moglie: io invece si, che si fa?
> ...



verde mio...


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Se posso....
> io credo che il Conte abbia ragione, d'altro canto capisco bene Viola di mare.
> ma i punti di partenza sono differenti in base al valore che noi diamo al corpo e alla presunta esclusività che questo dovrebbe avere verso il proprio/a partner.
> Io sono una donna, per di più possessiva, eppure do per scontato che, se mai mi sposerò, a mio marito potrà venire voglia di farsi la classisa scappattella.
> ...




ma non so mi sembra tanto teoria e pratica...

in teoria, se uno ragiona, quello che dici può essere anche giusto, in pratica, quando ti capita, quando sei li in piedi a sentirti dire: non è come credi non è nulla per me e ti vengono in mente parole e gesti e tempo speso per un altra e non per te che sei la che gli hai dato la tua vita... mhhhhhh non credere...


----------



## oceansize (13 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché nel momento un cui ne parli scateni un putiferio. Apri un vaso di Pandora da cui non sa cosa uscirà.
> 
> Marito: non sono felice con te
> Moglie: io invece si, che si fa?
> ...


magari succedesse così, poi però bisogna anche saper e sapersi ascoltare, in due, è questo che è difficile. più facile la boccata d'aria


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Danny,dalla gabbia bisogna uscire,ma di rado,con intelligenza,senza coinvolgimenti.E sopratutto,dal lunedi'al venerdi,solo in orario lavorativo.Nessuno deve sapere un tubo,a casa tutto deve rimanere identico.
> Purtroppo il mondo e'pieno di invorniti/e,che non resistono a non sentirsi x 2 giorni,e vengono sgamati.



Tutto questo casino come è nato?
Dalla richiesta di mia moglie di uscire a cena con un amico, motivata in maniera poco credibile.
Io prima di allora mai avrei sospettato tutto questo anche di fronte a indizi, che ho collegato solo dopo.
Ho sempre rispettato la privacy di mia moglie, e ho scoperto solo dopo che molti sms e mail le ha scritti in mia presenza, quando ero a casa con lei. Sono comportamenti ingenui:  bisognerebbe essere abbastanza furbi da evitare qualsiasi comportamento che possa indurre in sospetto. Questo non è avvenuto.
Probabilmente mia moglie pensava che dopo tanti anni io avessi così tanta fiducia in lei - è vero - da non ritenerla capace di una cosa così. Seconda verità. 
Già, ma non è comunque produttivo andare oltre perché "invorniti" a tal punto da non ragionare sui rischi.
Ora penso che mia moglie abbia comunque vada imparato la lezione.
Gli sms lasciano tracce, anche sui tabulati.
Se proprio vuole potrebbe comprare un secondo telefono con seconda sim da lasciare in un posto a me inaccessibile, aprirei una seconda mail e comunicare con quella.
Gli appuntamenti solo nell'orario - mio - di lavoro.
Io non lo scoprirei mai. 
Ma lei la lezione non l'ha imparata. Ieri ancora mi ha detto, in un reciproco scambio di regole "Ma io non voglio che tu diventi ora geloso come un siciliano, voglio avere i miei spazi".
Ora, sì è furbi a chiedere, ora, una cosa del genere?
No. si getta ancora il seme del sospetto.
L'illusione della fedeltà è meglio della fedeltà per forza?
Bella domanda. 
Ragioniamo sopra su quanti matrimoni vanno avanti nell'illusione.
I nostri sono i problemi che hanno tutti i matrimoni dopo tanti anni.
L'ha scritto mia moglie in un SMS a lui che voleva fare il confessore.
Ed è maledettamente vero. 
Mi guardo attorno, e ora me ne accorgo.
Prima, pensavo di esserne immune. E pensare che noi siamo tra le poche coppie che dopo i 40 anni si tengono ancora per mano e si baciano per strada. Le altre, forse anche peggio.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Se posso....
> io credo che il Conte abbia ragione, d'altro canto capisco bene Viola di mare.
> ma i punti di partenza sono differenti in base al valore che noi diamo al corpo e alla presunta esclusività che questo dovrebbe avere verso il proprio/a partner.
> Io sono una donna, per di più possessiva, eppure do per scontato che, se mai mi sposerò, a mio marito potrà venire voglia di farsi la classisa scappattella.
> ...



Condivido.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Se posso....
> io credo che il Conte abbia ragione, d'altro canto capisco bene Viola di mare.
> ma i punti di partenza sono differenti in base al valore che noi diamo al corpo e alla presunta esclusività che questo dovrebbe avere verso il proprio/a partner.
> Io sono una donna, per di più possessiva, eppure do per scontato che, se mai mi sposerò, a mio marito potrà venire voglia di farsi la classisa scappattella.
> ...



Sei sicura che gli uomini abbiano più istinti delle donne? io no.

Sai un conto è sentir parlare e scrivere gli ometti, un conto è la realtà.

Ti assicuro che un uomo maturo sposato per avere un'erezione deve avere dentro un qualcosa che va oltre l'istinto, e non mi soffermo a spiegare cosa, è meglio.

Poi chiaramente ci sono casi e casi.


----------



## feather (13 Novembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> più facile la boccata d'aria


E paradossalmente molto meno rischiosa. Ti prendi la boccata d'aria, vada come vada torni nella tua casetta come niente fosse e non devi passare le notti tra lacrime e recriminazioni.
Mentre se esprimi il tuo disagio.. Il disagio c'è l'hai lo stesso e si apre un dolorossimo dialogo in cui uno dei due scopre di non essere in grado di far felice l'altro. A disagio aggiungi disagio e la soluzione è tutta da scoprire, ammesso che esista.


----------



## feather (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei sicura che gli uomini abbiano più istinti delle donne? io no.
> 
> Sai un conto è sentir parlare e scrivere gli ometti, un conto è la realtà.
> 
> ...


Confermo. In questo Calipso si inganna..


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma non so mi sembra tanto teoria e pratica...
> 
> in teoria, se uno ragiona, quello che dici può essere anche giusto, in pratica, quando ti capita, quando sei li in piedi a sentirti dire: non è come credi non è nulla per me e ti vengono in mente parole e gesti e tempo speso per un altra e non per te che sei la che gli hai dato la tua vita... mhhhhhh non credere...



Personalmente sono stato più geloso di un certo livello di intimità degli sms che di qualunque loro contatto fisico, dal bacio, che so esserci stato, a eventuali altre cose che non so. 
Gli sms mi hanno dato fastidio e mi hanno fatto male, perché ho scoperto un'intimità diversa dalla nostra.
Il bacio o la scopata eventuale, molto molto meno. Ti può piacere di più o meno, diverso può essere il contatto, ma alla fine sempre di un rapporto meccanico tra due corpi si tratta.


----------



## oceansize (13 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E paradossalmente molto meno rischiosa. Ti prendi la boccata d'aria, vada come vada torni nella tua casetta come niente fosse e non devi passare le notti tra lacrime e recriminazioni.
> Mentre se esprimi il tuo disagio.. Il disagio c'è l'hai lo stesso e si apre un dolorosissimo dialogo in cui uno dei due scopre di non essere in grado di far felice l'altro. A disagio aggiungi disagio e la soluzione è tutta da scoprire, ammesso che esista.


magari è così, ma magari invece è sufficiente davvero parlarne. ci sono troppi non detti che se invece detti si potrebbero risolvere.
io faccio una fatica boia a parlare, ma è sempre capitato che dopo esserci riuscita le cose si "sgonfiavano" e si aggiustavano. 
ovvio deve esserci ancora un sentimento di base.
è una gran fatica, ma dovrebbe valerne la pena no? se no che ci sto a fare con qualcuno?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico,mi meraviglio di te,che se non sbaglio dovresti intendertene.......
> MAI tra amanti si nominano i rispettivi partner,mai si parla di quello che succede a casa.
> E'un'oasi,dove riposarsi qualche ora,senza pensieri.PUNTO.


Eh ma capitano gli incerti del mestiere no?

Allora amico ci sta una che passa il suo tempo a lamentarsi del marito.

Io che fo?
Prendo nota e inizio a comportarmi con lei cento volte peggio che suo marito.

Così appunto aiuto quella coppia
Perchè lei indignata fa...

E io che mi lamentavo di mio marito
tu sei cento volte peggio...

Speta valà che me lo tenga stretto...

Mission!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei sicura che gli uomini abbiano più istinti delle donne? io no.
> 
> Sai un conto è sentir parlare e scrivere gli ometti, un conto è la realtà.
> 
> ...


E ce lo so amico mio...
Oramai se non ho dentro di me
la pastiglietta
non posso ergermi a 
Ma io sono ometto piccolo piccolo...


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Personalmente sono stato più geloso di un certo livello di intimità degli sms che di qualunque loro contatto fisico, dal bacio, che so esserci stato, a eventuali altre cose che non so.
> Gli sms mi hanno dato fastidio e mi hanno fatto male, perché ho scoperto un'intimità diversa dalla nostra.
> Il bacio o la scopata eventuale, molto molto meno. Ti può piacere di più o meno, diverso può essere il contatto, ma alla fine sempre di un rapporto meccanico tra due corpi si tratta.



infatti io parlavo proprio di questo...

non li ho scoperti a letto insieme, ho scoperto un mondo fatto di sms, mail, lettere, bigliettini
in cui parlavano anche esplicitamente del sesso tra loro, ma anche e sopratutto amore.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei sicura che gli uomini abbiano più istinti delle donne? io no.
> 
> Sai un conto è sentir parlare e scrivere gli ometti, un conto è la realtà.
> 
> ...



Esattamente, casi e casi.
Secondo me non si può fare una regola generale.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto questo casino come è nato?
> Dalla richiesta di mia moglie di uscire a cena con un amico, motivata in maniera poco credibile.
> Io prima di allora mai avrei sospettato tutto questo anche di fronte a indizi, che ho collegato solo dopo.
> Ho sempre rispettato la privacy di mia moglie, e ho scoperto solo dopo che molti sms e mail le ha scritti in mia presenza, quando ero a casa con lei. Sono comportamenti ingenui:  bisognerebbe essere abbastanza furbi da evitare qualsiasi comportamento che possa indurre in sospetto. Questo non è avvenuto.
> ...


Infatti non capisco...ho perso diverse occasioni perche',le torde,volevano che le portassi a cena.Non sai cosa mi sia perso,e il dispiacere....ma che balla trovavo??Nessun amante,esce la sera...si fa'di mattina.
E anche del telefono e'strano,tutti,compreso il sottoscritto,hanno un cell segreto..5 email diverse....
Per me Danny,voleva farsi beccare....pero'non capisco lo scopo.


Ma guarda...noi siamo oltre i 50,e ci vedessi passeggiare,spesso lo facciamo mano nella mano,e io ogni tanto la bacio(la moglie ovvio...).Quindi................


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ce lo so amico mio...
> Oramai se non ho dentro di me
> la pastiglietta
> non posso ergermi a
> Ma io sono ometto piccolo piccolo...


non dare a  retta a ultimo.amico mio......a me basta vederla che mi aspetta.al solito posto...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti non capisco...ho perso diverse occasioni perche',le torde,volevano che le portassi a cena.Non sai cosa mi sia perso,e il dispiacere....ma che balla trovavo??Nessun amante,esce la sera...si fa'di mattina.
> E anche del telefono e'strano,tutti,compreso il sottoscritto,hanno un cell segreto..5 email diverse....
> Per me Danny,voleva farsi beccare....pero'non capisco lo scopo.
> 
> ...


tu ne sai una più del diavolo


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti non capisco...ho perso diverse occasioni perche',le torde,volevano che le portassi a cena.Non sai cosa mi sia perso,e il dispiacere....ma che balla trovavo??Nessun amante,esce la sera...si fa'di mattina.
> E anche del telefono e'strano,tutti,compreso il sottoscritto,hanno un cell segreto..5 email diverse....
> Per me Danny,voleva farsi beccare....pero'non capisco lo scopo.



Inesperienza, incoscienza?
Sensi di colpa tracimanti?
Senso di onnipotenza - ovvero illudersi che tutto rimanesse nascosto?
O una inconscia voglia di rivalsa su di me per far capire di cosa è capace e quanto vale?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> tu ne sai una più del diavolo


Pero' in effetti l'amante va trombata e basta in luoghi piu' o meno "comodi" e tranquilli...l'invitare a cena, in un viaggio o balle varie e' l'avere na' famiglia parallela ed e' da pirlun' totali....

ennunsefa'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> infatti io parlavo proprio di questo...
> 
> non li ho scoperti a letto insieme, ho scoperto un mondo fatto di sms, mail, lettere, bigliettini
> in cui parlavano anche esplicitamente del sesso tra loro, ma anche e sopratutto amore.


Esattamente. 
Anche se io a differenza tua non ho mai letto la parola amore in quegli sms.
Desiderio sì, divertimento sì, ma amore mai. Forse era prematuro, dopo solo un mese.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Inesperienza, incoscienza?
> Sensi di colpa tracimanti?
> Senso di onnipotenza - ovvero illudersi che tutto rimanesse nascosto?
> O una inconscia voglia di rivalsa su di me per far capire di cosa è capace e quanto vale?



secondo me coscienza sporca ...
se tu acconsentivi senza scoprire era tranquilla (si fa per dire) ...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' in effetti l'amante va trombata e basta in luoghi piu' o meno "comodi" e tranquilli...l'invitare a cena, in un viaggio o balle varie e' l'avere na' famiglia parallela ed e' da pirlun' totali....
> 
> ennunsefa'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Infatti ...
parlo da donna :
gia in casa hai un rompicoglioni da sopportare 
ma chi te lo fa fare di averne due ....bhò?


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma non so mi sembra tanto teoria e pratica...
> 
> in teoria, se uno ragiona, quello che dici può essere anche giusto, in pratica, quando ti capita, quando sei li in piedi a sentirti dire: non è come credi non è nulla per me e ti vengono in mente parole e gesti e tempo speso per un altra e non per te che sei la che gli hai dato la tua vita... mhhhhhh non credere...


Cara Viola... 
non dico che sia facile... e sinceramente parto dal presupposto che una scappattella non porti nemmeno alla scoperta di essa.... 
come ti dicevo... diverso è il concetto di storia parallela... Moooolto diverso....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> tu ne sai una più del diavolo


Donna fidati
Lui è il maestro del diavolo...

Lui e il diavolo sono in società

Il diavolo fa le pentole e Lothar i coperchi...

Mi raccomando rivolgiti con rispetto al sommo!


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Cara Viola...
> non dico che sia facile... e sinceramente parto dal presupposto che una scappattella non porti nemmeno alla scoperta di essa....
> come ti dicevo... diverso è il concetto di storia parallela... Moooolto diverso....


cara Calipso la storia parallela nasce da una scappatella che può o no evolversi, ma il problema non diviene tale solo in quel momento, quando l'evoluzione è avvenuta, e non è che non sia problema se rimanga solo scappatella.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Infatti ...
> parlo da donna :
> gia in casa hai un rompicoglioni da sopportare
> ma chi te lo fa fare di averne due ....bhò?


Parli da moglie mogliosa
Non da donna...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Infatti ...
> parlo da donna :
> gia in casa hai un rompicoglioni da sopportare
> ma chi te lo fa fare di averne due ....bhò?


Brava che aborri averne due...e' appallante..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parli da moglie mogliosa
> Non da donna...



m chi se ne frega ...
cioè dai 
che palle 



Sterminator ha detto:


> Brava che aborri averne due...e' appallante..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Io aborrivo anche avere uno 
ma visto che c'è che fare ...mica lo si può sopprimere no

che poi penso che sia la stessa cosa che pensa tua moglie:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> cara Calipso la storia parallela nasce da una scappatella che può o no evolversi, ma il problema non diviene tale solo in quel momento, quando l'evoluzione è avvenuta, e* non è che non sia problema se rimanga solo scappatella*.


ecco.. forse è questo il punto sul quale discordiamo. 
Io per una scappatella non romperei un matrimonio a maggior ragione se ci sono dei figli. 
Forse ha ragione Ultimo o quelli che hanno detto che ho un'idea degli uomini un pò sfalsata ma io li vedo così, superficiali, molto più superficiali della maggior parte delle donne.
In ogni caso è una cosa che non si può controllare, la scappatella o meno. Non si può mai mettere la mano sul fuoco sulla fedeltà del proprio compagno. 
Inoltre credo che, donne come me e te, a differenza di tante altre non solo si accorgono di certi cambiamenti dovuti ad un coinvolgimento da parte del proprio compagno per un'altra, ma agiscono anche in maniera spesso diretta e traumatica. 
Ci sono poi, migliaia di donne che sanno di avere un marito che le tradisce.... e non mollano la presa, anche qui, molto spesso per comodità o convenienza. 
Quando accade quello, le mogli tradite per me hanno la stessa coscienza morale del traditore. 
Perchè una donna sana di mente, a meno che non possa -oggettivamente- lasciare il marito che la tradisce costantemente per di più con la stessa persona non solo non lo ama più -altrimenti non tollererebbe- ma ha davvero poco carattere.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu ragioni a modo tuo.
> GLi altri a modo loro.
> 
> Semplicemente perchè sono diversi da te.
> ...


No,viola ragiona solo da donna responsabile.Tu non conosci le donne e non conosci le responsabilità,che cazzo vuoi capire?Pensi di essere responsabile perchè ti sei sposato....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Be Anche Provenzano e Riina sono sposati quindi sono responsabili?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ecco.. forse è questo il punto sul quale discordiamo.
> Io per una scappatella non romperei un matrimonio a maggior ragione se ci sono dei figli.
> Forse ha ragione Ultimo o quelli che hanno detto che ho un'idea degli uomini un pò sfalsata ma io li vedo così, superficiali, molto più superficiali della maggior parte delle donne.
> In ogni caso è una cosa che non si può controllare, la scappatella o meno. Non si può mai mettere la mano sul fuoco sulla fedeltà del proprio compagno.
> ...


non e' vero. o almeno non e' sempre cosi....cis ono troppe, troppissime altre sfumature che, perdonami cal, ma tu non puoi conoscere perche fanno parte del matrimonio.....
non puoi giudicare una donna che non molla il marito che la tradisce non sana e con poco carattere....
e' stra-sbagliato...
dopvresti andarti a vedere tutta la storia che hanno quelle due persone...devi capire perche hanno deciso di sposarsi, perche stanno ancora insieme....cosa erano prima dell arrivo del terzo o della terza....
perche sono tutte quelle piccole cose, i ricordi, la famiglia, le certezze, le sicurezze, i momenti passati, le crisi, i parti, le gioie i compleanni i funerali, le malattie TUTTO...tutte queste cose tengono insieme 2 persone (se vogliono) anche dopo un tradimento....
ora...puo succedere che ll uomo tradisca la moglie perche tutte quelle cose non hanno piu valore, passione zero con la moglie, niente aspettative, zero dialogo...bene.....
UNA MOGLIE HA TUTTO IL DIRITTO DI COMBATTERE FINO ALLA FINE PER TENERSI IL PROPRIO MARITO....


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non e' vero. o almeno non e' sempre cosi....cis ono troppe, troppissime altre sfumature che, perdonami cal, ma tu non puoi conoscere perche fanno parte del matrimonio.....
> non puoi giudicare una donna che non molla il marito che la tradisce non sana e con poco carattere....
> e' stra-sbagliato...
> dopvresti andarti a vedere tutta la storia che hanno quelle due persone...devi capire perche hanno deciso di sposarsi, perche stanno ancora insieme....cosa erano prima dell arrivo del terzo o della terza....
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo Miss, ma io partivo da una situazione diversa. 

Io mi riferivo a quelle donne che non mollano anche quando si rendono conto che le hanno provate tutte. 

Io pensavo a quelle donne che ricattano moralmente e economicamente i propri mariti (e credimi che ce ne sono a pacchi) 

Io pensavo a quelle donne che ipocriticamente non vogliono mollare il proprio marito per tornaconto economico o status sociale.


Non sono tutte delle "povere donne tradite".... che senza il marito non possono vivere. Ricordiamoci che prima di essere mogli siamo donne e quindi individui. 
Se tu ti accorgi che tuo marito è innamorato di un'altra, tenerlo accanto a te  - in situazioni normali (non a caso ho detto che "possano oggettivamente lasciare i mariti) - secondo me è altrettanto egoistico che tradire e rimanere a casa per comodità.


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ecco.. forse è questo il punto sul quale discordiamo.
> Io per una scappatella non romperei un matrimonio a maggior ragione se ci sono dei figli.
> Forse ha ragione Ultimo o quelli che hanno detto che ho un'idea degli uomini un pò sfalsata ma io li vedo così, superficiali, molto più superficiali della maggior parte delle donne.
> In ogni caso è una cosa che non si può controllare, la scappatella o meno. Non si può mai mettere la mano sul fuoco sulla fedeltà del proprio compagno.
> ...


io dei cambiamenti me ne sono accorta eccome, ho chiesto e le risposte sono state sempre le stesse, non ho niente, sono preoccupato per la tua tristezza, per quale motivo avrei dovuto credere che fosse diversamente?

lo cercavo e mi diceva: sono stanco e rimaneva tutta la notte sul divano, e anche li mi alzavo e gli dicevo: vieni a letto, va tutto bene? si non preoccuparti

ho sbagliato, avrei dovuto indagare di più o di meno, rimanere nella mia illusione, chiusa nel mio guscio...
sicuro all'oscuro non avrei sofferto come ho sofferto, ma una volta aperto il vaso, non avrei potuto rimanere un minuto di più e credimi ancora dopo più di 3 anni ne pago le conseguenze, sopratutto per mio figlio.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> io dei cambiamenti me ne sono accorta eccome, ho chiesto e le risposte sono state sempre le stesse, non ho niente, sono preoccupato per la tua tristezza, per quale motivo avrei dovuto credere che fosse diversamente?
> 
> lo cercavo e mi diceva: sono stanco e rimaneva tutta la notte sul divano, e anche li mi alzavo e gli dicevo: vieni a letto, va tutto bene? si non preoccuparti
> 
> ...


Sicura all'oscuro?Con oscuro hai poco da essere sicura...!:rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicura all'oscuro?Con oscuro hai poco da essere sicura...!:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo Miss, ma io partivo da una situazione diversa.
> 
> Io mi riferivo a quelle donne che non mollano anche quando si rendono conto che le hanno provate tutte.
> 
> ...


ok. non avevi scritto cosi prima...avevi generalizzato un po 
allora si sono d accordo sui ricatti morali e altri tipi di ricatto...quelo e' sbagliato immorale, ingiusto e pure crudele sotto certi punti di vista
non sono invece d accordo sul: provarle tutte.....immagina te sposata con l uomo che hai sempre amato. davvero tu, per quanto orgogliosa, sana di mente e con carattere, davanti all apossibilta di perdere l amore della tua vita, sapresti dire: basta, le ho porvate tutte...
non credo....ce ne e' sempre una in piu da provare quando vuoi salvare qualcosa....


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io dei cambiamenti me ne sono accorta eccome, ho chiesto e le risposte sono state sempre le stesse, non ho niente, sono preoccupato per la tua tristezza, per quale motivo avrei dovuto credere che fosse diversamente?
> 
> lo cercavo e mi diceva: sono stanco e rimaneva tutta la notte sul divano, e anche li mi alzavo e gli dicevo: vieni a letto, va tutto bene? si non preoccuparti
> 
> ...




Ma tu per me sei stata MERAVIGLIOSA. 
Tu non hai colpe. Ad un certo punto hai preso coscienza e hai aperto il vaso. Io contesto chi non apre il vaso, spesso per comodità. 

:amici:


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok. non avevi scritto cosi prima...avevi generalizzato un po
> allora si sono d accordo sui ricatti morali e altri tipi di ricatto...quelo e' sbagliato immorale, ingiusto e pure crudele sotto certi punti di vista
> non sono invece d accordo sul: provarle tutte.....immagina te sposata con l uomo che hai sempre amato. davvero tu, per quanto orgogliosa, sana di mente e con carattere, davanti all apossibilta di perdere l amore della tua vita, sapresti dire: basta, le ho porvate tutte...
> non credo....ce ne e' sempre una in piu da provare quando vuoi salvare qualcosa....



Miss, ipotizziamo:  lui è l'uomo della mia vita... Lo amo ancora... le ho provate tutte... eppure il suo cuore è di un'altra....
cosa posso fare?

continuare a tenerlo legato a me? No.... questo è egoismo... non è amore... 

E credimi che so cosa significa....


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Si*

Questa confronto è molto interessante,però  vi chiedo perchè provarle tutte per una persona che non ci vuole più?perchè umiliarci?


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo Miss, ma io partivo da una situazione diversa.
> 
> Io mi riferivo a quelle donne che non mollano anche quando si rendono conto che le hanno provate tutte.
> 
> ...


ma che caspita ho scritto???? al massimo...*ipocritamente

*


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa confronto è molto interessante,però vi chiedo perchè provarle tutte per una persona che non ci vuole più?perchè umiliarci?




quoto!!!! quotissimo...


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok. non avevi scritto cosi prima...avevi generalizzato un po
> allora si sono d accordo sui ricatti morali e altri tipi di ricatto...quelo e' sbagliato immorale, ingiusto e pure crudele sotto certi punti di vista
> non sono invece d accordo sul: provarle tutte.....immagina te sposata con l uomo che hai sempre amato. davvero tu, per quanto orgogliosa, sana di mente e con carattere, davanti all apossibilta di perdere l amore della tua vita, sapresti dire: basta, le ho porvate tutte...
> non credo....ce ne e' sempre una in piu da provare quando vuoi salvare qualcosa....



tesoro mio ma non credi che nel momento in cui l'amore della tua vita ti tradisce tu lo non lo abbia gà perso?

che è un amore a senso unico?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Miss, ipotizziamo: lui è l'uomo della mia vita... Lo amo ancora... le ho provate tutte... eppure il suo cuore è di un'altra....
> cosa posso fare?
> 
> continuare a tenerlo legato a me? No.... questo è egoismo... non è amore...
> ...


non e' amore ma egoismo se lo tieni con i famosi ricatti morali di cui parlavamo prima....
lui e' libero di andarsene ..... una donna che le prova tutte di scorretto puo solo giocarsi dei ricatti morali...che altro?
per il resto puo perdonare il marito stargli vicino e dirgli ehy: sei libero di fare quel che minchia vuoi...io pero resto qui...
se lui non se ne va......se e' lui che non se ne va....perche la moglie dovrebbe cacciarlo se ha deciso di perdonarlo e ricomnciare?
tu sai si cosa significa, non lo metto in dubbio....pero dall altra parte....


----------



## eagle (13 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Infatti prima o poi mi tocca ... Io son pigra in realtà :mrgreen: Comunque proverò a scrivergli una frase melodrammatica chissà magari funziona :carneval:


Cara Fiammetta,
non ce n'è bisogno. Sono sempre presente, il tuo arco ha colpito il bersaglio


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> tesoro mio ma non credi che nel momento in cui l'amore della tua vita ti tradisce tu lo non lo abbia gà perso?
> 
> che è un amore a senso unico?


Ecco....ma cazzo mi rubi i pensieri ora?:rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non e' amore ma egoismo se lo tieni con i famosi ricatti morali di cui parlavamo prima....
> lui e' libero di andarsene ..... una donna che le prova tutte di scorretto puo solo giocarsi dei ricatti morali...che altro?
> per il resto puo perdonare il marito stargli vicino e dirgli ehy: sei libero di fare quel che minchia vuoi...io pero resto qui...
> se lui non se ne va......se e' lui che non se ne va....perche la moglie dovrebbe cacciarlo se ha deciso di perdonarlo e ricomnciare?
> tu sai si cosa significa, non lo metto in dubbio....pero dall altra parte....



motivi per rimanere:
comodità?
senso di colpa?
senso del dovere?
paura? 
abitudine?
insicurezza?
figli?

e la dignità dove sta nel tenersi un uomo che non ti vuole più o almeno mooolto diversamente da prima?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tesoro mio ma non credi che nel momento in cui l'amore della tua vita ti tradisce tu lo non lo abbia gà perso?
> 
> che è un amore a senso unico?


ma questo perche tu attribuisci al tradimento la parola non amore....
e probabilmente lo fai perche la tua esperienza e' stata di questo tipo...pero pensa a quante persone non hanno storie parallele, ne le vogliono, semplicemente beccano il momento di debolezza, una volta, un errore in una vita intera, un errore in, non lo so, 30 anni di amtrimonio....non e' piu amore quello? pero' e' tradimento....
io non parlo di storie parallele che vanno avanti da mesi/anni....quello e' orribile


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma questo perche tu attribuisci al tradimento la parola non amore....
> e probabilmente lo fai perche la tua esperienza e' stata di questo tipo...pero pensa a quante persone non hanno storie parallele, ne le vogliono, semplicemente beccano il momento di debolezza, una volta, un errore in una vita intera, un errore in, non lo so, 30 anni di amtrimonio....non e' piu amore quello? pero' e' tradimento....
> io non parlo di storie parallele che vanno avanti da mesi/anni....quello e' orribile



Ma miss, ma se tu parli di scappattelle questo discorso non regge scusa. il problema non si pone.


----------



## Carola (13 Novembre 2013)

Ma una scappatella ci può stare
Ed e chiaro che la si gestisce bene 
Se non hai coinvolgimento emotivo se non il minimo indispensabile 

Ma nessuno e'immune dal scoprire altro non di tratta di essere invorniti come usare dire qui
Lo si è se si è sicuri di non voler chiudere a casa
Allora ne sms ne mail ne serate a lune di candela 

Però credetemi io non capisco solo
X un paio di scopare diverse come si possa mettere a rischio un amore

Altri sono
I casi in cui c'è un malessere
Se deve essere una spia x qnt sbagliata allora passiamoci dentro

Tutto sto creare categorie lo Trovo assurdo e non porta a nulla 
Fare così fare cosa
Ogni persona ogni situazione e un discorso a se

Anche la moglie di danny secondo me nella sua testa ha i suoi
Cazzo di motivi

Solo danni temo che non abbia chiuso sai.....
Ti auguro di sbagliarmi

Saluti


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ma questo perche tu attribuisci al tradimento la parola non amore....
> e probabilmente lo fai perche la tua esperienza e' stata di questo tipo...pero pensa a quante persone non hanno storie parallele, ne le vogliono, semplicemente beccano il momento di debolezza, una volta, un errore in una vita intera, un errore in, non lo so, 30 anni di amtrimonio....non e' piu amore quello? pero' e' tradimento....
> io non parlo di storie parallele che vanno avanti da mesi/anni....quello e' orribile


Miss un anche un tradimento per me è non amore,non esistono momenti di debolezza,se ami qualcuno,ci pensi due volte prima di calarti le mutande....e cazzo!


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco....ma cazzo mi rubi i pensieri ora?:rotfl:



:yes:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> motivi per rimanere:
> comodità?
> senso di colpa?
> senso del dovere?
> ...


cal...un uomo che e' davvero convinto di non volerti piu ti lascia.....punto....non ci stanno cazzi....
se non hai figli a carico, se non hai di queste responsabilita, la molli la donna che non ami piu.....
a me spiace pensare alla tua situazione....e la trovo ingiusta per te perche sei cosi frizzola allegra e piena di buoni proprositi...
ma se e' li intorno che stiamo girando, io credo fermamente che un uomo se non ama piu se ne va...
un esempio...mio padre non se ne e' mai andato per 10 anni di tradimenti scoperti....10 anni.....l undicesimo anno ha trovato la donna che diceva di amare. 2 settimane dopo era fuori di casa per scelta sua.....e ne ha distrutte di cose,......ma non amamva piu la mia mamma e lo aveva realizzato....e bon...armi bagagli e via...


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss un anche un tradimento per me è non amore,non esistono momenti di debolezza,se ami qualcuno,ci pensi due volte prima di calarti le mutande....e cazzo!



per miss 

esattamente questo intendo


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> motivi per rimanere:
> comodità?
> senso di colpa?
> senso del dovere?
> ...


Ciao

forse, penso che sia possibilie ... per alcune la dignità sta proprio lì, non separarsi ... 
mantenere ad ogni costo la facciata, idee legate a principi che vanno molto oltre ... 

sienne


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cal...un uomo che e' davvero convinto di non volerti piu ti lascia.....punto....non ci stanno cazzi....
> se non hai figli a carico, se non hai di queste responsabilita, la molli la donna che non ami piu.....
> a me spiace pensare alla tua situazione....e la trovo ingiusta per te perche sei cosi frizzola allegra e piena di buoni proprositi...
> ma se e' li intorno che stiamo girando, io credo fermamente che un uomo se non ama piu se ne va...
> un esempio...mio padre non se ne e' mai andato per 10 anni di tradimenti scoperti....10 anni.....l undicesimo anno ha trovato la donna che diceva di amare. 2 settimane dopo era fuori di casa per scelta sua.....e ne ha distrutte di cose,......ma non amamva piu la mia mamma e lo aveva realizzato....e bon...armi bagagli e via...



ehi Miss, io fortunamente ho la capacità di scindere la mia situazione dalle linee generali quindi, no. io non sto parlando di me, nè della mia situazione.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma miss, ma se tu parli di scappattelle questo discorso non regge scusa. il problema non si pone.


come no? ce stanno a fa i pilotti rari sul: non c'e' differenza tra scappatella e storia parallela.....
adesso la differenza c'e'?
ci sono donne che scapocciano pure per quella singola scappatella, ammessa pure....stesso per gli uomini....vedi oscuro cha ha appena scritto


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> per miss
> 
> esattamente questo intendo


ok quindi tu, lascia perdere la tua esperienza, ti senti di affermare: anche un solo tradimento una sola volta vuol dire che il tuo compagno non ti ama piu.....te la senti di affermare questo?
io ti chiedo di non pensare alla tua esperienza perche so che si trattava di storia parallela o quasi.....che ovviamente e' diverso....


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ehi Miss, io fortunamente ho la capacità di scindere la mia situazione dalle linee generali quindi, no. io non sto parlando di me, nè della mia situazione.


ok scusa allora, pero mi sembra che il discorso sia simile alla tua situazione....per questo l ho pensato....


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ok quindi tu, lascia perdere la tua esperienza, ti senti di affermare: anche un solo tradimento una sola volta vuol dire che il tuo compagno non ti ama piu.....te la senti di affermare questo?
> io ti chiedo di non pensare alla tua esperienza perche so che si trattava di storia parallela o quasi.....che ovviamente e' diverso....


Bella domanda.Io credo che nel momento che decide di calarsi le mutande e vedersi con un altro non mi ama come vorrei essere amato miss.....!


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cal...un uomo che e' davvero convinto di non volerti piu ti lascia.....punto....non ci stanno cazzi....
> se non hai figli a carico, se non hai di queste responsabilita, la molli la donna che non ami piu.....
> a me spiace pensare alla tua situazione....e la trovo ingiusta per te perche sei cosi frizzola allegra e piena di buoni proprositi...
> ma se e' li intorno che stiamo girando, io credo fermamente che un uomo se non ama piu se ne va...
> un esempio...mio padre non se ne e' mai andato per 10 anni di tradimenti scoperti....10 anni.....l undicesimo anno ha trovato la donna che diceva di amare. 2 settimane dopo era fuori di casa per scelta sua.....e ne ha distrutte di cose,......ma non amamva piu la mia mamma e lo aveva realizzato....e bon...armi bagagli e via...



Ciao miss,

mi allontano dalla tua storia ... non vorrei toccare un nervo ... 

se sai, che l'uomo che hai accanto non ti lascia, ma tradisce ... 
e sicuramente dei discorsi ci sono ... e non credo, che una donna accetti così. 
che fai, mantieni uno, che preferisce la comodità? ... 
perché la biancheria e il piatto li trova pronti? ... 
di questo una moglie se ne rende conto ... 

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

vabbè io mi arrendo... siamo 100 teste che la pensano in 100 modi diversi, io non riesco a capire certe cose, altri non riescono a capire me... è la vita, e va bene, ma io al mio fianco non voglio uno che dopo 30 anni gli capita na sottana e tac solo perchè è stanco...


io non voglio nessuno così vicino a me, io se uno è così, voglio stare sola!!!

perchè non voglio sentire storie, perchè mi voglio alzare la mattina non pensando a questo, perchè ho diritto a tranquillità...

ci credete che io ho una storia stabile da circa un anno con un uomo di cui mi fido eppure ancora leggere e scrivere di quello che mi è successo quasi 4 anni fa ancora mi ferisce tanto da chiudermi lo stomaco?

e l'ho superata giuro...


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> come no? ce stanno a fa i pilotti rari sul: non c'e' differenza tra scappatella e storia parallela.....
> adesso la differenza c'e'?
> ci sono donne che scapocciano pure per quella singola scappatella, ammessa pure....stesso per gli uomini....vedi oscuro cha ha appena scritto


Il discorso si è sviluppato proprio su questa differenza tra me e Viola... forse tu non hai letto tutto... o rispondendo non hai fatto una premessa necessaria, per me almeno, relativa al contesto.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



viola di mare ha detto:


> vabbè io mi arrendo... siamo 100 teste che la pensano in 100 modi diversi, io non riesco a capire certe cose, altri non riescono a capire me... è la vita, e va bene, ma io al mio fianco non voglio uno che dopo 30 anni gli capita na sottana e tac solo perchè è stanco...
> 
> 
> io non voglio nessuno così vicino a me, io se uno è così, voglio stare sola!!!
> ...


Ci credo eccome!


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa confronto è molto interessante,però vi chiedo perchè provarle tutte per una persona che non ci vuole più?perchè umiliarci?


adesso ti dico che hai ragione; quando mi sono trovata a vivere la situazione però non è stato facile mettere la parola fine fino a che non sono stata certa di averle provate tutte


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella domanda.Io credo che nel momento che decide di calarsi le mutande e vedersi con un altro *non mi ama come vorrei essere amato miss*.....!


su questo hai perfettamente ragione...e lo capisco  ed e' vero


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok scusa allora, pero mi sembra che il discorso sia simile alla tua situazione....per questo l ho pensato....



La mia situazione è molto diversa da un matrimonio e da certe dinamiche, e come ho già detto ci sono tutta una serie di fattori che per motivi di discrezione vera non non mi sento di spiegare nella totalità. 
Il mio era davvero un ragionamento basato su delle idee di base che ho in merito al rapporto marito/moglie/fedeltà/amanti etc. etc. 
No problem cmq, è normale pensare che quando qualcuno vive una situazione ne sia totalmente assorbito da vederla in ogni cosa e dare dei parametri di giudizio in base alla propria esperienza.


----------



## feather (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tesoro mio ma non credi che nel momento in cui l'amore della tua vita ti tradisce tu lo non lo abbia gà perso?
> 
> che è un amore a senso unico?


Quindi tutte le coppie in cui uno ha tradito dovrebbero separarsi?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vabbè io mi arrendo... siamo 100 teste che la pensano in 100 modi diversi, io non riesco a capire certe cose, altri non riescono a capire me... è la vita, e va bene, ma io al mio fianco non voglio uno che dopo 30 anni gli capita na sottana e tac solo perchè è stanco...
> 
> 
> io non voglio nessuno così vicino a me, io se uno è così, voglio stare sola!!!
> ...


e' vero pensiamo tutti cose diverse...siamo qui per confrointarci...
ma guarda lupacchiotta mia che io ti stimo e ti ammiro un sacco...io non sarei stata in grado di chiudere e riprendermi il mio orgoglio e la mia dignita.....io non saprei proprio come reagire ad una cosa cosi....anzi....non saprei proprio reagire...
quindi tanto di cappello.....sei una gran donna.....
purtroppo io devo ancora passarci per certe fasi in prima persona.....tanto tocca a tutti prima o poi.....non mi sento immune....questo e' il mio pensiero "vergine" diciamo.....


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> La mia situazione è molto diversa da un matrimonio e da certe dinamiche, e come ho già detto ci sono tutta una serie di fattori che per motivi di discrezione vera non non mi sento di spiegare nella totalità.
> Il mio era davvero un ragionamento basato su delle idee di base che ho in merito al rapporto marito/moglie/fedeltà/amanti etc. etc.
> No problem cmq, è normale pensare che quando qualcuno vive una situazione ne sia totalmente assorbito da vederla in ogni cosa e dare dei parametri di giudizio in base alla propria esperienza.


e' normale pensarlo si, ma se tu mi dici che non e' cosi io ti credo pero devo rifare mente locale e riformulare...quindi mi prendo un break....e rileggo


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok quindi tu, lascia perdere la tua esperienza, ti senti di affermare: anche un solo tradimento una sola volta vuol dire che il tuo compagno non ti ama piu.....te la senti di affermare questo?
> io ti chiedo di non pensare alla tua esperienza perche so che si trattava di storia parallela o quasi.....che ovviamente e' diverso....



si io sono convinta che se anche solo per una volta, ubriaco, l'unico a poter salvare la specie, ecc ecc il mio compagno sceglie altro che non sia io non mi ama e punto


io solo una volta non sceglierei nessun altro, al massimo mi rompo i coglioni, chiudo e me ne vado a scopare con chi mi pare!!!


poi ovviamente può capitare che incontri qualcuno che ti piace ma l'obbligo dell'abbasso mutande non lo vedo come naturale conseguenza, nemmeno per una volta sola così per curiosità, per vedere se ce l'ha uguale al mio lui


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

Cara viola,

certo che ti chiude lo stmaco. forse, e lo spero pure io, col tempo meno ... 
è il rapporto che c'è nelle spiegazioni, tra incapacità (mettici quello che vuoi)
di chi tradisce ad affrontare se e la situazione con ciò che si passa ... è a dismisura ... 

ma forse, è più una ribellione ... di mettere i puntini sulle i ... 


un abbraccio ... 

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi tutte le coppie in cui uno ha tradito dovrebbero separarsi?



ognuno fa quel che vuole, per me si, per te non so... la mia soglia di sopportazione per questo è molto bassa.


che devo fa? me devo fustigà per questo???


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ognuno fa quel che vuole, per me si, per te non so... *la mia soglia di sopportazione per questo è molto bassa.
> 
> *
> che devo fa? me devo fustigà per questo???



anche la mia


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Cara viola,
> 
> certo che ti chiude lo stmaco. forse, e lo spero pure io, col tempo meno ...
> è il rapporto che c'è nelle spiegazioni, tra incapacità (mettici quello che vuoi)
> ...



si è così c'è un abisso di emozioni tra il farlo ed il riceverlo...


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> anche la mia



e che non lo so?


tu hai anche fatto il tutto per tutto, io no, la presa per il culo è stata la mia porta... l'ho chiusa!


----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2013)

*ciao sorelline*



Simy ha detto:


> anche la mia





viola di mare ha detto:


> e che non lo so?
> 
> 
> tu hai anche fatto il tutto per tutto, io no, la presa per il culo è stata la mia porta... l'ho chiusa!


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-nA3BHtkib...00/INSALATA+DI+PASTA+AL+PESTO+DI+RUCOLA+1.JPG


----------



## eagle (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ognuno fa quel che vuole, per me si, per te non so... la mia soglia di sopportazione per questo è molto bassa.
> 
> 
> che devo fa? me devo fustigà per questo???


No, è solo che, come dici tu, non siamo tutti uguali ed abbiamo diversi livelli di sopportazione.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ognuno fa quel che vuole, per me si, per te non so... *la mia soglia di sopportazione per questo è molto bassa.*
> 
> 
> che devo fa? me devo fustigà per questo???


:up: ma tradimento è molto grave, quindi penso che hai una grande soglia di sopportazione... almeno questo è quello che mi dico


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Novembre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> No, è solo che, come dici tu, non siamo tutti uguali ed abbiamo diversi livelli di sopportazione.


nel tuo caso come va ora? scusa se lo hai scritto, ma non ho visto...


----------



## eagle (13 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> nel tuo caso come va ora? scusa se lo hai scritto, ma non ho visto...


Domanda di riserva?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,viola ragiona solo da donna responsabile.Tu non conosci le donne e non conosci le responsabilità,che cazzo vuoi capire?Pensi di essere responsabile perchè ti sei sposato....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Be Anche Provenzano e Riina sono sposati quindi sono responsabili?


Io continuo a pensare a quel povero futuro suocero che credeva nel futuro genero...
Offrendogli un posto di lavoro....

E non capiva che per un napoletan...
Offrire lavoro è il peggior insulto che gli si possa fare....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ovvio che la panterona ha avuto buon gioco...nell'aiutarlo a scansare le responsabilità derivanti da un matrimonio e dalla galera di lavorare per il suocero....

Per fortuna che il marito della panterona non ha saputo nulla....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

*AO'*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare a quel povero futuro suocero che credeva nel futuro genero...
> Offrendogli un posto di lavoro....
> 
> E non capiva che per un napoletan...
> ...


per quanto ancora voi due dovete continuare a torturarvi a vicenda prima di ammetter che vi volete bene ...sono anni che parlate qui e condividete e che in fondo chi per un verso chi per un altro vi stimate a vicenda????


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per quanto ancora voi due dovete continuare a torturarvi a vicenda prima di ammetter che vi volete bene ...sono anni che parlate qui e condividete e che in fondo chi per un verso chi per un altro vi stimate a vicenda????


Lui non lo so...
Ma certo io lo stimo secondo quanto un veneto pole stimare un napoletan..no?

Solo na montagna di chiacchere...
Divertenti, piacevoli....

Ma struca struca niente fati...

Più de urlare aeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...aooooooooooooooooooooooo....sfaccimmmmmmmmm....
Non fanno....

Cioè noi abbiamo Sant'Antonio di Padova
Loro San Gennaro....

Altri mondi no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui non lo so...
> Ma certo io lo stimo secondo quanto un veneto pole stimare un napoletan..no?
> 
> Solo na montagna di chiacchere...
> ...


no che non sono altri mondi.....
dai conte mio ....ammettilo.....
oscuro non e' il tupico napule'....
puo essere che con la storia dei culi sia chiacchere....ma poi? quando c'e' da essere seri?
e' sempre li in prima linea.....devi riconoscerlo...
fai una cosa....vatti a leggere tutti i vostri battibecchi fin dalla notte dei tempi.....anzi non leggerli tu...
falli leggere alla signorapinceton cosi tu li vedi da fuori..... 
un buon esercizio


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no che non sono altri mondi.....
> dai conte mio ....ammettilo.....
> oscuro non e' il tupico napule'....
> puo essere che con la storia dei culi sia chiacchere....ma poi? quando c'e' da essere seri?
> ...


Non lo so sai?
L'unica volta che gli ho chiesto seriamente una mano
Si è dileguato.

E io ho messo via in saccoccia.

Conte non dimentica.


----------



## devastata (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vabbè io mi arrendo... siamo 100 teste che la pensano in 100 modi diversi, io non riesco a capire certe cose, altri non riescono a capire me... è la vita, e va bene, ma io al mio fianco non voglio uno che dopo 30 anni gli capita na sottana e tac solo perchè è stanco...
> 
> 
> io non voglio nessuno così vicino a me, io se uno è così, voglio stare sola!!!
> ...


Si supera ma non si dimentica. Brucera' sempre una piccola fiammella per ricordarcelo.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so sai?
> L'unica volta che gli ho chiesto seriamente una mano
> Si è dileguato.
> 
> ...


una seconda chance si da a tutti conte, anche al miglior nemico....
dovbete lavorarci insieme.....siete 2 persone intelligenti e FORTUNATAMENTE CON DUE IDEOLOGIE DI VITA DIVERSE.....avreste moltissimo di cui parlare e confrontarvi se almeno lo faceste in modo costruttivo senza punzecchiarvi fino a toccare punti un po...mmmh....
io quando vi leggo mi dico: ma anvedi sti due,.....e si che si vede che si viogliono bene...probabilmente sapete piu l uno dell altro che le costre consorti.....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> una seconda chance si da a tutti conte, anche al miglior nemico....
> dovbete lavorarci insieme.....siete 2 persone intelligenti e FORTUNATAMENTE CON DUE IDEOLOGIE DI VITA DIVERSE.....avreste moltissimo di cui parlare e confrontarvi se almeno lo faceste in modo costruttivo senza punzecchiarvi fino a toccare punti un po...mmmh....
> io quando vi leggo mi dico: ma anvedi sti due,.....e si che si vede che si viogliono bene...probabilmente sapete piu l uno dell altro che le costre consorti.....


Ma infatti...
Aspetto i frutti dell'albero no?

Nella mia testa lui è come la vox populi nella antica novella persiana...

Passa un uomo un bambino e un asino...
E Oscuro inizia....Ah coglioniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.....che gente di merda che siete avete un asino e non ci salite sopra.

Passa un uomo e un asino con un bambino sopra....
E Oscuro inizia...ah coglione.....d'un vecchio che cammini e fai fare la bella vita al bambino....che bambino pezzo di merda che sfrutta il povero nonno....

Passa un asino con un uomo e un bambino sopra...
E Oscuro inizia che gente di merda...che società malata....costringono un asino a sopportare il peso....

Passa un asino con un uomo sopra e il bambino a piedi...
E Oscuro inizia che genitori di merda.....che stanno comodi sull'asino e costringono un bambino a piedi....

Poi è inutile discutere con lui...
Continua a ripetere ossessivo una calunnia
Convincendo solo sè stesso che è la verità....

Cioè come dire...Zenigata con LUpin...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> Aspetto i frutti dell'albero no?
> 
> Nella mia testa lui è come la vox populi nella antica novella persiana...
> ...


lo vedi? forse l unica opzione che oscuro contemplerebbe tu non la cosideri proprio, perche siete diversi...

il bambino e il nonno che portano l asino sulle spalle....


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella domanda.Io credo che nel momento che decide di calarsi le mutande e vedersi con un altro non mi ama come vorrei essere amato miss.....!



Sempre integralista...Oscu noi non lo facciamo con coinvolgimento,sono le donne che per mollarla vogliono,ca pire e anallizzare,per ammantare la cosa di vernice,come alibi.Ne ho appena avuto l'esempio


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo vedi? forse l unica opzione che oscuro contemplerebbe tu non la cosideri proprio, perche siete diversi...
> 
> il bambino e il nonno che portano l asino sulle spalle....


Beh quella sarebbe perchè l'asino è taroccato.

Poi altra cosa che io non sopporto di lui
Sono gli insulti gratuiti alle mogli, ai mariti, ai genitori degli utenti.

A me personalmente non divertono per nulla.
Mi fanno pena
e indicano forse delle questioni irrisolte dentro di lui

Per cui lui ha bisogno sempre di vedere gli altri sfigati più di lui
per sentirsi meno sfigato lui.

Poi quando capisce di aver sbagliato dice...maddai la mia è solo goliardiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....abbiamo avuto un inizio burrascoso ma poi ci siamo chiariti....

Vorrei proprio vedere io se nel reale fai così 
quanti calci in culo prendi....

E infine, mia cara, se sei tu a coglionare lui...alllora va in tutte le escandescenze di sto mondo...

E vuoi che uno come me
Non ci si diverta un po?

Vuoi provocare?

Ok...

Ricordati Miss
di come sei stata accolta qui dentro....

AH ma è goliardiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sempre integralista...Oscu noi non lo facciamo con coinvolgimento,sono le donne che per mollarla vogliono,ca pire e anallizzare,per ammantare la cosa di vernice,come alibi.Ne ho appena avuto l'esempio


Dai amico
Quando si calano le mutande
vogliono che tu le consideri 
NON in un certo modo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai amico
> Quando si calano le mutande
> vogliono che tu le consideri
> NON in un certo modo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



mi ha fatto troppo ridere........scambio foto ok(e non e'poco...),be'mi scrive''va bene ora dobbiamo parlarci e scriverci,x capire se siamo compatibili,mentalmente'':mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.....capito amico???e guarda che come ho subito chiarito,nn dobbiamo ne sposarci ne convivere....ahhhhhhhhh  le donne..................


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi ha fatto troppo ridere........scambio foto ok(e non e'poco...),be'mi scrive''va bene ora dobbiamo parlarci e scriverci,x capire se siamo compatibili,mentalmente'':mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.....capito amico???e guarda che come ho subito chiarito,nn dobbiamo ne sposarci ne convivere....ahhhhhhhhh le donne..................


ciao lothar!
io non ho mai tradito in vita mia (porto le mie corna con fatica perche pesano piu di me )
pero ponso che se mai (ma non succedera mai) dovessi trovare un amante, prima lo vorrei vedere fisicamente, poi capire se dopo una sana scopata possiamo anche una canna insieme e chiaccherare....
la seconda non esclude la prima....se non possiamo chiaccherare perche non mi piaci di testa, ma voglio comunque strombazzare con un amante allora mi accontento del copro.....

cosi...e' un altro mio pensiero vergine


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cara Fiammetta,
> non ce n'è bisogno. Sono sempre presente, il tuo arco ha colpito il bersaglio


Ma ciaooooo come staiii?!?!?! Ammetto ti ho evocato un po' :mrgreen: Il tuo punto di vista mi sembra sempre interessante e poi mi fa piacere quando passi da qui  Tutto ok?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Domanda di riserva?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare a quel povero futuro suocero che credeva nel futuro genero...
> Offrendogli un posto di lavoro....
> 
> E non capiva che per un napoletan...
> ...


Tranquillo sono solo un uomo dignitoso che se ne fotte di quello che gli conviene e fa il cazzo che gli pare,alla faccia tua,che hai una vita di merda,in un paesotto di merda,con accanto non una donna,ma un quadro antico....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Aooo*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh quella sarebbe perchè l'asino è taroccato.
> 
> Poi altra cosa che io non sopporto di lui
> Sono gli insulti gratuiti alle mogli, ai mariti, ai genitori degli utenti.
> ...


Chiedi informati provinciale del cazzo,parli sempre di me... pensa alla tua vita meschina e di merda,Io gli sfigatelli come te neanche li tratto,baciami il culo,polentun!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ciao lothar!
> io non ho mai tradito in vita mia (porto le mie corna con fatica perche pesano piu di me )
> pero ponso che se mai (ma non succedera mai) dovessi trovare un amante, prima lo vorrei vedere fisicamente, poi capire se dopo una sana scopata possiamo anche una canna insieme e chiaccherare....
> la seconda non esclude la prima....se non possiamo chiaccherare perche non mi piaci di testa, ma voglio comunque strombazzare con un amante allora mi accontento del copro.....
> ...


ciao Miss......be'ovvio che bisogna vedersi fisicamente ,una foto non dice niente...ieri una mia amica,mia ha raccontato,di un tipo che all'appuntamento,invece di una 40enne,ha trovato un 60 enne...:smile::smile::smile::smile:
E mica c'e'solo il sesso,l'ultima volta che ho visto la mia amica'''ufficiale,manco ci siamo baciati...solo chiacchere.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Tu*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh quella sarebbe perchè l'asino è taroccato.
> 
> Poi altra cosa che io non sopporto di lui
> Sono gli insulti gratuiti alle mogli, ai mariti, ai genitori degli utenti.
> ...


la verità e che tu vorresti essere al posto mio,vorresti avere la possibilità di scegliere,perchè non puoi permettertelo.Qui dentro ti disturba il fatto che in confronto ad oscuro sei come una scureggia davanti ad un ventilatore.A bello mio io giro l'italia,vivo nella città più bella d'italia,faccio un lavoro figo,in mezzo a gente figa,e tu che cazzo fai?in un paese di merda,a suonare nelle chiese... cazzo che adrenalina.Torni a casa e chi ti trovi?un quadro antico,una che per vivere con te HA PRETESO IL MATRIMONIO!Aiutare te?e chi cazzo sei tu per avere a che fare con me?certo che non ti ho filato,ti ho pesato per quello che vali!


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai amico
> Quando si calano le mutande
> vogliono che tu le consideri
> NON in un certo modo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Insulti a chi poi?Io ti sto solo dicendo chi sei,e la famiglia che hai intorno.Ho mai insultato la famiglia di minerva?di free?di lothar?di chiunque?io non insulto,ti dico solo chi sei,cosa sei,e chi hai intorno.E me sembra che nel tuo caso non sono neanche il primo o sbaglio?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> una seconda chance si da a tutti conte, anche al miglior nemico....
> dovbete lavorarci insieme.....siete 2 persone intelligenti e FORTUNATAMENTE CON DUE IDEOLOGIE DI VITA DIVERSE.....avreste moltissimo di cui parlare e confrontarvi se *almeno lo faceste in modo costruttivo senza punzecchiarvi fino a toccare punti un po.*..mmmh....
> io quando vi leggo mi dico: ma anvedi sti due,.....e si che si vede che si viogliono bene...probabilmente sapete piu l uno dell altro che le costre consorti.....





oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo sono solo un uomo dignitoso che se ne fotte di quello che gli conviene e fa il cazzo che gli pare,alla faccia tua,che hai una vita di merda,in un paesotto di merda,con accanto non una donna,ma un quadro antico....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma vedi che la ragazzetta ( detto in modo affettuosissimo) ragiona più di voi? :smile:

e sti cazzi, oscuro: con tutta la stima che ho per te: posso chiederti di *lasciar fuori la moglie del conte*?

non è bello da parte tua metterla in mezzo, anche in discorsi dove hai ragione: ecco cosa penso
ovviamente il conte:

















insultalo pure quanto vuoi  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo sono solo un uomo dignitoso che se ne fotte di quello che gli conviene e fa il cazzo che gli pare,alla faccia tua,che hai una vita di merda,in un paesotto di merda,con accanto non una donna,ma un quadro antico....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eccerto che fai il cazzo che ti pare no?
Mandi a lavorar la dona no?
Infatti a Napoli le donne lavorano come matte
gli uomini pontificano che il lavoro nun ce sta.....

Le donne di Napoli mantengono famiglie con l'arte del ricamo....

E i mariti al bar....che pontificano....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> la verità e che tu vorresti essere al posto mio,vorresti avere la possibilità di scegliere,perchè non puoi permettertelo.Qui dentro ti disturba il fatto che in confronto ad oscuro sei come una scureggia davanti ad un ventilatore.A bello mio io giro l'italia,vivo nella città più bella d'italia,faccio un lavoro figo,in mezzo a gente figa,e tu che cazzo fai?in un paese di merda,a suonare nelle chiese... cazzo che adrenalina.Torni a casa e chi ti trovi?un quadro antico,una che per vivere con te HA PRETESO IL MATRIMONIO!Aiutare te?e chi cazzo sei tu per avere a che fare con me?certo che non ti ho filato,ti ho pesato per quello che vali!



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:  :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ciò Oscuro come si sta a leggere certi post eh?

Come si sta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::  rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Eccolo eh...
Che fa la ruota...

Ma il tacchino fa....

[video=youtube;3acrkNtR9tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3acrkNtR9tA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma vedi che la ragazzetta ( detto in modo affettuosissimo) ragiona più di voi? :smile:
> 
> e sti cazzi, oscuro: con tutta la stima che ho per te: posso chiederti di *lasciar fuori la moglie del conte*?
> 
> ...


Chi se ne frega di mia moglie...
Lei se ne frega...
Io parlo degli insulti che lancia alle mogli e ai mariti di ciascuno...

Il bello è che si crede pure divertente

Invece fa la figura del bambinone brufoloso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insulti a chi poi?Io ti sto solo dicendo chi sei,e la famiglia che hai intorno.Ho mai insultato la famiglia di minerva?di free?di lothar?di chiunque?io non insulto,ti dico solo chi sei,cosa sei,e chi hai intorno.E me sembra che nel tuo caso non sono neanche il primo o sbaglio?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma lo sai almeno che mi tocca fare per te lo stesso lavoro che facevo con Persa con i nuovi?

Vado in mp e dico....dai scusalo porta pazienza....non è cattivo ma ha bisogno di certe cose...

E loro capiscono subito quando linko loro certi tuoi 3d...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## eagle (13 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ciaooooo come staiii?!?!?! Ammetto ti ho evocato un po' :mrgreen: Il tuo punto di vista mi sembra sempre interessante e poi mi fa piacere quando passi da qui  Tutto ok?


Dai, non posso lamentarmi, oggi mia moglie mi ha anche detto che mia ama. A parte questo, va abbastanza bene, come può andare in questi casi. Il tradimento, quando non è seriale, lascia strascichi che difficilmente possiamo cancellare. Io e mia moglie, pur se su posizioni assai diverse, siamo stati entrambi segnati da questa esperienza. Ci stiamo impegnando molto, stiamo tentando di costruire qualcosa di nuovo riscoprendo quello che ci ha unito per tanti anni. Non so come finirà, per adesso mi basta. Qualcuno potrebbe dire che mi accontento. Sì, mi accontento di aver riunito la famiglia, di rivedere i miei figli sereni, di aver riacquistato un po' di intimità e affetto, se non amore, con mia moglie. So che non è il massimo, ma non sono un impulsivo e cerco di ricavare il meglio da ogni situazione. Adagio, adagio, adagio


----------



## devastata (13 Novembre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Dai, non posso lamentarmi, oggi mia moglie mi ha anche detto che mia ama. A parte questo, va abbastanza bene, come può andare in questi casi. Il tradimento, quando non è seriale, lascia strascichi che difficilmente possiamo cancellare. Io e mia moglie, pur se su posizioni assai diverse, siamo stati entrambi segnati da questa esperienza. Ci stiamo impegnando molto, stiamo tentando di costruire qualcosa di nuovo riscoprendo quello che ci ha unito per tanti anni. Non so come finirà, per adesso mi basta. Qualcuno potrebbe dire che mi accontento. Sì, mi accontento di aver riunito la famiglia, di rivedere i miei figli sereni, di aver riacquistato un po' di intimità e affetto, se non amore, con mia moglie. So che non è il massimo, ma non sono un impulsivo e cerco di ricavare il meglio da ogni situazione. Adagio, adagio, adagio



Non ha nessuna importanza quello che pensano gli altri, la cosa importante è che voi stiate di nuovo bene insieme, se ti ha detto che ti ama sicuramente lo pensa. Sono contenta di sapere che si può ritrovarsi.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Dai, non posso lamentarmi, oggi mia moglie mi ha anche detto che mia ama. A parte questo, va abbastanza bene, come può andare in questi casi. Il tradimento, quando non è seriale, lascia strascichi che difficilmente possiamo cancellare. Io e mia moglie, pur se su posizioni assai diverse, siamo stati entrambi segnati da questa esperienza. Ci stiamo impegnando molto, stiamo tentando di costruire qualcosa di nuovo riscoprendo quello che ci ha unito per tanti anni. Non so come finirà, per adesso mi basta. Qualcuno potrebbe dire che mi accontento. Sì, mi accontento di aver riunito la famiglia, di rivedere i miei figli sereni, di aver riacquistato un po' di intimità e affetto, se non amore, con mia moglie. So che non è il massimo, ma non sono un impulsivo e cerco di ricavare il meglio da ogni situazione. Adagio, adagio, adagio


Se può interessare mi piace  io tuo adagio :smile: La tua volontà a mantenere unirà la famiglia e al tempo stesso non cedere ai capricci di tua moglie mi ha sempre convinto :up:


----------



## Carola (13 Novembre 2013)

Eagle sono contenta di leggervi così
Ricordo bene la tua storia
Spero che anche qui si riesca a costruire qualcosa di nuovo
Nuovo intendo proprio così "di nuovo"

Perché come stavano le cose stavano davvero male

Non è facile x niente 
Ma tu sei un uomo meraviglioso da come scrivi
Ed io sono la traditrice 

Spero che la vita ti riservo cose belle
In bocca al lupo
Ros


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Dai, non posso lamentarmi, oggi mia moglie mi ha anche detto che mia ama. A parte questo, va abbastanza bene, come può andare in questi casi. Il tradimento, quando non è seriale, lascia strascichi che difficilmente possiamo cancellare. Io e mia moglie, pur se su posizioni assai diverse, siamo stati entrambi segnati da questa esperienza. Ci stiamo impegnando molto, stiamo tentando di costruire qualcosa di nuovo riscoprendo quello che ci ha unito per tanti anni. Non so come finirà, per adesso mi basta. Qualcuno potrebbe dire che mi accontento. *Sì, mi accontento di aver riunito la famiglia, di rivedere i miei figli sereni, di aver riacquistato un po' di intimità e affetto, se non amore, con mia moglie. So che non è il massimo, ma non sono un impulsivo e cerco di ricavare il meglio da ogni situazione. *Adagio, adagio, adagio


si accontenta che queste cose non le capisce, in bocca al lupo a tutta la famiglia


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Dai, non posso lamentarmi, oggi mia moglie mi ha anche detto che mia ama. A parte questo, va abbastanza bene, come può andare in questi casi. Il tradimento, quando non è seriale, lascia strascichi che difficilmente possiamo cancellare. Io e mia moglie, pur se su posizioni assai diverse, siamo stati entrambi segnati da questa esperienza. Ci stiamo impegnando molto, stiamo tentando di costruire qualcosa di nuovo riscoprendo quello che ci ha unito per tanti anni. Non so come finirà, per adesso mi basta. Qualcuno potrebbe dire che mi accontento. Sì, mi accontento di aver riunito la famiglia, di rivedere i miei figli sereni, di aver riacquistato un po' di intimità e affetto, se non amore, con mia moglie. So che non è il massimo, ma non sono un impulsivo e cerco di ricavare il meglio da ogni situazione. Adagio, adagio, adagio


Sei molto contiano quando dici di cercare di ricavare il meglio da ogni situazione.

Si lo so qualcuno direbbe che non hai dignità no?

Ma la moglie, la famiglia e i figli: sono lì carne ed ossa.
La dingità....sono solo tre sillabe...

Mica ci puoi sorridere e fare all'amore no?

Non è questione di accontentarsi...
Ma di aver superato una prova no?

Ovvio che adesso la macchina è tutta scassata...

Ma non siete caduti nel burrone...

In una morte
Dignitosa.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se può interessare mi piace  io tuo adagio :smile: La tua volontà a mantenere unirà la famiglia e al tempo stesso non cedere ai capricci di tua moglie mi ha sempre convinto :up:


Di la verità non ti piacerebbe forse un ometto tutto ossequioso
e dedito a soddisfare i tuoi capricc?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## andrea53 (13 Novembre 2013)

*Ciao*



eagle ha detto:


> Dai, non posso lamentarmi, oggi mia moglie mi ha anche detto che mia ama. A parte questo, va abbastanza bene, come può andare in questi casi. Il tradimento, quando non è seriale, lascia strascichi che difficilmente possiamo cancellare. Io e mia moglie, pur se su posizioni assai diverse, siamo stati entrambi segnati da questa esperienza. Ci stiamo impegnando molto, stiamo tentando di costruire qualcosa di nuovo riscoprendo quello che ci ha unito per tanti anni. Non so come finirà, per adesso mi basta. Qualcuno potrebbe dire che mi accontento. Sì, mi accontento di aver riunito la famiglia, di rivedere i miei figli sereni, di aver riacquistato un po' di intimità e affetto, se non amore, con mia moglie. So che non è il massimo, ma non sono un impulsivo e cerco di ricavare il meglio da ogni situazione. *Adagio, adagio, adagio*


Verde mio, per la tua ultima (reiterata) parola.


----------



## mic (13 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Eagle, e ben tornato qui.
Per inciso, qualcuna ieri pensava fossi tuo cugino...


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi se ne frega di mia moglie...
> Lei se ne frega...
> Io parlo degli insulti che lancia alle mogli e ai mariti di ciascuno...
> 
> ...


Sapessi cosa ci tocca fare a noi....!Sei il buffone del forum,ti ridono tutti alle spalle,mi tocca calmare le persone che mi racconatano le bravate che fai al tuo paesello.Sei coglione che dobbiamo fare?le tue frasi razziste?da demente,ne ridiamo un po' tutti,il tuo matrimonio?idem ridicolo!Per non parlare dei giudizi che ti sei permesso di dare su utenti femminiili e alcuni insulti a viola....!Ti compatiamo,solo pechèr infondo ci fai ridere,sei una nota di colore,ma il quadro antico non scrive mai?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sapessi cosa ci tocca fare a noi....!Sei il buffone del forum,ti ridono tutti alle spalle,mi tocca calmare le persone che mi racconatano le bravate che fai al tuo paesello.Sei coglione che dobbiamo fare?le tue frasi razziste?da demente,ne ridiamo un po' tutti,il tuo matrimonio?idem ridicolo!Per non parlare dei giudizi che ti sei permesso di dare su utenti femminiili e alcuni insulti a viola....!Ti compatiamo,solo pechèr infondo ci fai ridere,sei una nota di colore,ma il quadro antico non scrive mai?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La sai l'ultima?
Si è iscritto Elio il compagno di Toy
Ora leggerà i tuoi insuli alla sua ragazza...

At salut
Amico mio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Di la verità non ti piacerebbe forse un ometto tutto ossequioso
> e dedito a soddisfare i tuoi capricc?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma proprio per nulla  Uno ossequioso lo schiaccio metaforicamente parlando


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Ciao Eagle, e ben tornato qui.
> Per inciso, qualcuna ieri pensava fossi tuo cugino...


Sei suo fratello :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma vedi che la ragazzetta ( detto in modo affettuosissimo) ragiona più di voi? :smile:
> 
> e sti cazzi, oscuro: con tutta la stima che ho per te: posso chiederti di *lasciar fuori la moglie del conte*?
> 
> ...


Insomma,sto cialtrone insulta le donne del forum,frasi razziste in ogni dove,romani,napoletani calabresi.....,dovrei avrei rispetto per lui e la sua signora?Quando imparerà a stare al suo posto prenderò in considerazione la cosa.Prederlo per il culo mi aggrada troppo,lui è il suo grandioso matrimonio...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> La sai l'ultima?
> Si è iscritto Elio il compagno di Toy
> Ora leggerà i tuoi insuli alla sua ragazza...
> 
> ...


Si, leggerà pure le tue frasi razziste contro i romani...:rotfl::rotfl:!Stai attento che a furia di fare il coglione beccherai la persona sbagliata.....!E passerai un brutto quarto d'ora...!Non cercarmi poi....:rotfl:


----------



## mic (13 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei suo fratello :rotfl:


Gemello:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Gemello:up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, leggerà pure le tue frasi razziste contro i romani...:rotfl::rotfl:!Stai attento che a furia di fare il coglione beccherai la persona sbagliata.....!E passerai un brutto quarto d'ora...!Non cercarmi poi....:rotfl:


:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


Che spessore....!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che spessore....!:rotfl:


Vedremo come ti comporti con Elio
Intanto è importante che lui sia qui.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Brrrr*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedremo come ti comporti con Elio
> Intanto è importante che lui sia qui.


Come mi comporto con principessa,preoccupati per te.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come mi comporto con principessa,preoccupati per te.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No amico mio
dimentichi gli epiteti contro toy...

Ma noi NO.

E soprattutto quelli su i suoi uomini...


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No amico mio
> dimentichi gli epiteti contro toy...
> 
> Ma noi NO.


E neanche io ho dimenticato tante cose caro mio....!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2013)

*Oscuro & conte*

Ma siete usciti da una riunione condominiale stressantissima ??!!! :mrgreen: Stasera siete incontenibili :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E neanche io ho dimenticato tante cose caro mio....!


:blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla::ciao::ciao::ciao:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma siete usciti da una riunione condominiale stressantissima ??!!! :mrgreen: Stasera siete incontenibili :singleeye:


Adoro essere minacciato dai cazzoni...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma siete usciti da una riunione condominiale stressantissima ??!!! :mrgreen: Stasera siete incontenibili :singleeye:


Eh no sta qua non me la perdo...
Vediamo come giustifica le offese e gli insulti a ToyGirl...

Ora che Elio LEGGE....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no sta qua non me la perdo...
> Vediamo come giustifica le offese e gli insulti a ToyGirl...
> 
> Ora che Elio LEGGE....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dai facciamo iscrivere pure il compagno di viola?:rotfl:Toy è una ragazza sveglia,gli insulti son stati reciproci,e poi sti cazzi ma credi veramente di fare  paura a me?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La sai l'ultima?
> *Si è iscritto Elio il compagno di Toy*
> Ora leggerà i tuoi insuli alla sua ragazza...
> 
> ...



pensa che culo...:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> pensa che culo...:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mic (13 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma siete usciti da una riunione condominiale stressantissima ??!!! :mrgreen: Stasera siete incontenibili :singleeye:


Mi sa che è meglio lasciarli sfogare...no?


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Mic*



mic ha detto:


> Mi sa che è meglio lasciarli sfogare...no?


Perde tempo qui....quando ha un bel quadro antico dentro casa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2013)

Siete micidiali... Rischiate che vi chiamo Peppone e Don Camillo ...fate vobis :carneval:... Via dopo sta boiata ma ne vo a letto  Vi rileggo domani mattina :maestra:opcorn:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


>


Guarda che rischi pure tu....gli amici del conte...squartano.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> pensa che culo...:singleeye:


In effetti non mi sembra una gran figata :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti non mi sembra una gran figata


Pensa il conte cosa arriva a fare quando lo si cogliona per bene....!Cazzo mò arriva elio....e sti gran cazzi!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Mi sa che è meglio lasciarli sfogare...no?


Guarda che nessuno dei due fa passi indietro  Rischi di star sveglio tutta la notte per seguirli ... Mi fai un riassunto poi? :singleeye:


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che rischi pure tu....gli amici del conte...squartano.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma io ci vado d'accodo col contastro
se vuoi ti faccio vedere come si fa


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che nessuno dei due fa passi indietro  Rischi di star sveglio tutta la notte per seguirli ... Mi fai un riassunto poi? :singleeye:


Io ho un lavoro,lui no...e cazzo....!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti non mi sembra una gran figata :singleeye:



 e come mai??


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma io ci vado d'accodo col contastro
> se vuoi ti faccio vedere come si fa


No grazie!:rotfl:


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No grazie!:rotfl:



non ti fidi di me scusa?

come mai??:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> non ti fidi di me scusa?
> 
> come mai??:rotfl:


Di te mi fido tantissimo....!Ho paura de conte e dei suoi amici cattivi!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di te mi fido tantissimo....!Ho paura de conte e dei suoi amici cattivi!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



vabbè ma quello anch'io, paurissima:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho un lavoro,lui no...e cazzo....!:rotfl::rotfl:


Ok allora vai a nanna pure tu :mrgreen: Stavo per scrivere vieni a letto  Azzo  so stanca :carneval:


----------



## mic (13 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che nessuno dei due fa passi indietro  Rischi di star sveglio tutta la notte per seguirli ... Mi fai un riassunto poi? :singleeye:


Lo so ma mi sono simpatici..per il riassunto passo....domani mattina è mia dalle 6 come al solito in questo periodo.

Alla prossima.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*hhhaaaa*



free ha detto:


> vabbè ma quello anch'io, paurissima:rotfl:


Mo come faccio con elio?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> e come mai??


Ami la Sardegna ??? Io si ma mica tutti :mrgreen::sonar: Smettetela di tirarmela che sto sparando cazzate a raffica dalla stanchezza :mexican:Notte e se ricapito stasera sgridatemi :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Buona notte*

Buona notte a tutti e al quadro antico!:rotfl:


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mo come faccio con elio?:rotfl:



cazzi tuoi, zuccherino bello


----------



## marietto (13 Novembre 2013)

Quindi la storia di Danny sembra essere ritornata in fase "allarme rientrato"? Spero per lui che sia la volta buona...
Anche se ritengo che qualche domanda in più su quello che vuole lui, oltre a quello che vuole la moglie, sarebbe comunque bene che se la facesse...


----------



## giampi63 (13 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto questo casino come è nato?
> Dalla richiesta di mia moglie di uscire a cena con un amico, motivata in maniera poco credibile.
> Io prima di allora mai avrei sospettato tutto questo anche di fronte a indizi, che ho collegato solo dopo.
> Ho sempre rispettato la privacy di mia moglie, e ho scoperto solo dopo che molti sms e mail le ha scritti in mia presenza, quando ero a casa con lei. Sono comportamenti ingenui:  bisognerebbe essere abbastanza furbi da evitare qualsiasi comportamento che possa indurre in sospetto. Questo non è avvenuto.
> ...


ti fai troppe domande giustifichi lei in continuazione,ammettiamo il caso che dopo tutte le lotte fatte per non perderla,lei rimanga con te.sicuramente ti sentirai sollevato per lo scampato pericolo,ma credimi con il passar del tempo ,la guarderai con altri occhi,e spesso il pensiero tornerà a quei brutti momenti,e ti chiederai se hai fatto bene
a lottare per tenerla con te.


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2013)

*ciao Danny*

Gli impegni mi prendono tanto tempo che non ho più seguito bene, per non parlare che la discussione qui cresce a vista d'occhio... Io penso rileggendo l'ultimo tuo post quotato, che semplicemente dovresti chiarire con tua moglie ciò... Chiederle se è sicura di ricostruire, farle notare che ora la fiducia manca e certe cose scontate di un tempo non ci sono... Se proprio volete ricostruire, c'è solo un modo, chiarezza e sincerità... Soprattutto se qualche suo atteggiamento ti turba fallo presente!! Le cose non dette si rivelano pugnali volanti col tempo!


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Gli impegni mi prendono tanto tempo che non ho più seguito bene, per non parlare che la discussione qui cresce a vista d'occhio... Io penso rileggendo l'ultimo tuo post quotato, che semplicemente dovresti chiarire con tua moglie ciò... Chiederle se è sicura di ricostruire, farle notare che ora la fiducia manca e certe cose scontate di un tempo non ci sono... Se proprio volete ricostruire, c'è solo un modo, chiarezza e sincerità... Soprattutto se qualche suo atteggiamento ti turba fallo presente!! Le cose non dette si rivelano pugnali volanti col tempo!


Tra me e lei ora c'è un muro. Io l'ho avvertito da poco, lei dice che è nato da molto tempo.
Ho scoperto ieri - me lo ha fatto capire - che l'ha lasciato. Nel momento in cui mi diceva "Dammi qualche giorno, del tempo e lo lascio", l'aveva già fatto.
Ma non ne voleva parlare. "Avevo una cosa bella che non ho più", ha detto.
Si è sfogata, i problemi nascevano già prima, io ero assente, mi ha rinfacciato cose che risalevano anche a 24 anni fa, dice che non so dimostrarle amore forse perché non sono mai stato abituato a essere amato da bambino, e che mi sono svegliato ora che ha questa storia solo perché mi sono cagato sotto e mi sono accorto di lei.
In gran parte ha ragione, e l'ho ammesso senza dubbio alcuno. Senza trovare scuse. Su certe cose me ne ero reso conto da solo, di errori ne ho fatti.
Le ho chiesto però contemporaneamente di abbattere quel muro che si è creato, abbiamo bisogno di parlare, di ascoltarci, di capirci, di ritrovare la fiducia reciproca, per ripartire diversamente.
Ma lei ora non vuole aprirsi. Deve passarle la cosa, non vuol pensarci sempre.
Tutto comprensibile, anche se alla fine io rimango sempre in attesa delle sue decisioni. Quando avrà voglia parlerà. Mi dirà.
Io rimango con le mie ansie, con i miei dubbi, ad aspettare e a stare male.
Non sopporta sentirsi sorvegliata, non vuole che la controlli, vuole i suoi spazi, non vuole che tra un mese magari sia ancora lì a chiederle conto delle telefonate, non mi devo più permettere di guardare gli sms o i tabulati, roba da denuncia. Ora lo dice perché si sente oppressa, è comprensibile, ma il messaggio le faccio presente, che arriva a me è un altro.
Lo sa, ma, dice,  non ha psicologia nel dire le cose, altrimenti non si sarebbe fatta scoprire. 
Questi giorni sono stati stressanti, io stesso lo sono stato e lo sono tutt'ora, e non c'è cosa peggiore che stressarci a vicenda senza riuscire ad ascoltarci veramente. Bisogna riuscire a superare questi giorni senza troppi danni e senza covare rancori sopiti: questi dobbiamo buttarli fuori e spegnerli per sempre.
Alla fine l'adulterio è un sintomo di un male preesistente, del quale, ora, speriamo di trovare la cura insieme.


----------



## lolapal (14 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Tra me e lei ora c'è un muro. Io l'ho avvertito da poco, lei dice che è nato da molto tempo.
> Ho scoperto ieri - me lo ha fatto capire - che l'ha lasciato. Nel momento in cui mi diceva "Dammi qualche giorno, del tempo e lo lascio", l'aveva già fatto.
> Ma non ne voleva parlare. "Avevo una cosa bella che non ho più", ha detto.
> Si è sfogata, i problemi nascevano già prima, io ero assente, mi ha rinfacciato cose che risalevano anche a 24 anni fa, dice che non so dimostrarle amore forse perché non sono mai stato abituato a essere amato da bambino, e che mi sono svegliato ora che ha questa storia solo perché mi sono cagato sotto e mi sono accorto di lei.
> ...


Ciao danny.

A mio modestissimo avviso, uno dei nodi fondamentali del tuo problema è il neretto...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Tra me e lei ora c'è un muro. Io l'ho avvertito da poco, lei dice che è nato da molto tempo.
> Ho scoperto ieri - me lo ha fatto capire - che l'ha lasciato. Nel momento in cui mi diceva "Dammi qualche giorno, del tempo e lo lascio", l'aveva già fatto.
> Ma non ne voleva parlare. "Avevo una cosa bella che non ho più", ha detto.
> Si è sfogata, i problemi nascevano già prima, io ero assente, mi ha rinfacciato cose che risalevano anche a 24 anni fa, dice che non so dimostrarle amore forse perché non sono mai stato abituato a essere amato da bambino, e che mi sono svegliato ora che ha questa storia solo perché mi sono cagato sotto e mi sono accorto di lei.
> ...


Io credo che attendere non sia la scelta giusta.
Agisci. Sta riuscendo a scaricarw su di te la colpa del suo tradimento.
Ti fa sentire in colpa perchè ha dovuto (non voluto) chiudere la storia.
Pensaci


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Tra me e lei ora c'è un muro. Io l'ho avvertito da poco, lei dice che è nato da molto tempo.
> Ho scoperto ieri - me lo ha fatto capire - che l'ha lasciato. Nel momento in cui mi diceva "Dammi qualche giorno, del tempo e lo lascio", l'aveva già fatto.
> Ma non ne voleva parlare. "Avevo una cosa bella che non ho più", ha detto.
> Si è sfogata, i problemi nascevano già prima, io ero assente, mi ha rinfacciato cose che risalevano anche a 24 anni fa, dice che non so dimostrarle amore forse perché non sono mai stato abituato a essere amato da bambino, e che mi sono svegliato ora che ha questa storia solo perché mi sono cagato sotto e mi sono accorto di lei.
> ...


Alla luce di quanto hai scritto qua sopra.. Mi devo rimangiare parte del mio ottimismo iniziale... 
La tua donna mi sembra stracolma di rancore nei tuoi confronti, l'averla "costretta" a rinunciare al giocattolo ha fatto tracimare questo rancore.
Inoltre non parla, non si apre..
Si può superare tutto, sicuramente una scopatina fuori busta occasionale, ma ci deve essere un contatto reciproco, che mi pare lei non abbia con te e che non ha nessuna voglia di riallacciare..
La vedo molto grigia..

Mi auguro davvero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che attendere non sia la scelta giusta.
> Agisci. Sta riuscendo a scaricarw su di te la colpa del suo tradimento.
> Ti fa sentire in colpa perchè ha dovuto (non voluto) chiudere la storia.
> Pensaci



Sicuramente vero. Come è però vero che la nostra vita matrimoniale si era appiattita, calpestata da una serie
di problemi esterni che ci hanno coinvolto, fino alla riduzione degli spazi all'interno, che la figlia si era conquistata a scapito nostro.
Mi ha promesso comunque che tornerà a essere la donna di prima, si è scusata, le dispiace.
E io cercherò di essere un marito migliore di prima.
Se vogliamo, ce la faremo. Il tempo ci aiuterò, speriamo.
La mutevolezza degli eventi è spiegabile dalla ricerca di un equilibrio che si era perso.
Ora si ondeggia qua e là mutando ogni giorno pensiero.


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mi ha promesso comunque che tornerà a essere la donna di prima


Non credo sia possibile. La donna di prima non credo esista più. 

Tutto IMHO..


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

Lei ora sa che cerca, che vuole qualcosa che con te non ha. Quella voglia, necessità, chiamala come ti pare, mica è sparita! È ancora là a chiedere a gran voce attenzione dentro di lei.
E ci dovrà fare i conti. La donna che pensavi di conoscere ora è questa. È la donna di prima + questa nuova consapevolezza.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Lei ora sa che cerca, che vuole qualcosa che con te non ha. Quella voglia, necessità, chiamala come ti pare, mica è sparita! È ancora là a chiedere a gran voce attenzione dentro di lei.
> E ci dovrà fare i conti. La donna che pensavi di conoscere ora è questa. È la donna di prima + questa nuova consapevolezza.



Vero. E questa è la spada di Damocle che incombe sulla ricostruzione della nostra coppia.
Neanche l'uomo di prima c'è più.
Ora c'è quello che segretamente se ne va su queste pagine per cercare di comprendere come ritrovare un equilibrio, per tentare di capire e assimilare quanto sta accadendo, un uomo che per la prima volta scopre la paura di perdere la sua donna, e dovrà convivere col timore di essere inadeguato alle aspettative di lei per molto tempo ancora, e con il confronto con l'altro. Anche per me non sarà facile contenere quest'ansia senza fare danni.


----------



## andrea53 (14 Novembre 2013)

*Per esempio*



danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente vero. Come è però vero che la nostra vita matrimoniale si era appiattita, calpestata da una serie
> di problemi esterni che ci hanno coinvolto, fino alla riduzione degli spazi all'interno, che la figlia si era conquistata a scapito nostro.
> Mi ha promesso comunque che tornerà a essere la donna di prima, si è scusata, le dispiace.
> E io cercherò di essere un marito migliore di prima.
> ...


Non potreste inventare qualcosa di nuovo da fare insieme e sospendere per un po' la routine degli impegni familiari? 
Se doveva finire la logica imponeva che te ne andassi e la lasciassi di fronte alla fine della vostra famiglia.
Adesso, se deve continuare, provate a partire insieme, andare via un po' di giorni, un viaggio insieme da soli. Potete lasciare la bambina qualche giorno? 
Oppure qualsiasi altra cosa che serva a costruire oggi quello che tra un po' si trasformerà in un bel ricordo comune. Se la vita comune fino ad oggi è stata (anche) opprimente, prova a dargli un po' di colore. Potrebbe essere una delle tante soluzioni...


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Vero. E questa è la spada di Damocle che incombe sulla ricostruzione della nostra coppia.
> Neanche l'uomo di prima c'è più.
> Ora c'è quello che segretamente se ne va su queste pagine per cercare di comprendere come ritrovare un equilibrio, per tentare di capire e assimilare quanto sta accadendo, un uomo che per la prima volta scopre la paura di perdere la sua donna, e dovrà convivere col timore di essere inadeguato alle aspettative di lei per molto tempo ancora, e con il confronto con l'altro. Anche per me non sarà facile contenere quest'ansia senza fare danni.


Più che altro dovresti liberarti della paura cattiva consigliera. E del timore di essere inadeguato.. 
Non dico sia facile. Io per esempio ne sono impantanato fino ai capelli.
Ma se guardi il tutto dalla tua tana di coniglio spaventato la prospettiva è tutta sbilenca.
Tu non devi provare niente a nessuno, sei come sei. Non puoi e non devi snaturarti per aderire alle aspettative di lei. Semplicemente entrambi dovere capire se siete fatti l'uno per l'altra. Esiste la possibilità che non sia così. E la paura di perderla in questo caso ti impedirebbe di vedere le cose con lucidità.


----------



## devastata (14 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente vero. Come è però vero che la nostra vita matrimoniale si era appiattita, calpestata da una serie
> di problemi esterni che ci hanno coinvolto, fino alla riduzione degli spazi all'interno, che la figlia si era conquistata a scapito nostro.
> Mi ha promesso comunque che tornerà a essere la donna di prima, si è scusata, le dispiace.
> E io cercherò di essere un marito migliore di prima.
> ...


In tutti i matrimoni che durano decenni subentrano problemi, stanchezza, routine. E voi avete avuto solo una figlia. Cosa avrebbe fatto con tre figli e una gravemente ammalata????
Quando tu stavi male non si preoccupava ed eravate sposati da poco.
Quindi sei tu a credito. Non devi sentirti tu in colpa.
Se fosse veramente pentita ti avrebbe consegnato il suo  cellulare e ti avrebbe detto che potevi verificare in qualsiasi momento la sua vita.

Mio marito almeno questo lo ha fatto. Non e' bastato a me ma lo ha fatto immediatamente.

Ti auguro il meglio ma se lei si chiude nel mutismo non se ne esce.


----------



## Gian (14 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> In tutti i matrimoni che durano decenni subentrano problemi, stanchezza, routine. E voi avete avuto solo una figlia. Cosa avrebbe fatto con tre figli e una gravemente ammalata????
> Quando tu stavi male non si preoccupava ed eravate sposati da poco.
> Quindi sei tu a credito. Non devi sentirti tu in colpa.
> Se fosse veramente pentita ti avrebbe consegnato il suo  cellulare e ti avrebbe detto che potevi verificare in qualsiasi momento la sua vita.
> ...



mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo....il pentimento vale in chiesa, per chi ci crede, in questo
campo non ha molte applicazioni pratiche...
e sappiamo bene, perchè è stato detto tante volte, che SMS. mail, facebook, messenger ecc.ecc.
sono forme di corrispondenza privata, tutelate. quindi il marito non avrebbe alcun titolo per verificare
in futuro tutto quello che fa la moglie, della quale si dovrà fidare visto che ha dimostrato
(lasciando l'amante) di "svoltare".
fossi in Danny lascerei stare le fisse del controllo e in ogni caso è passato troppo poco tempo...
sono situazioni di crisi  che si risolvono bene in mesi o anni. Se si risolvono.

ps anche senza gli sms basterebbe un colpo di telefono col fisso per darsi un appuntamento per un aperitivo in un posto 
riservato tra moglie e amante, cosa deve fare il marito? deve verificare con un investigatore?
se si fida bene, altrimenti se uno vuole vivere nelle paranoie e nei deliri non deve far altro che
accomodarsi nel suo posto in un girone infernale...


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo....il pentimento vale in chiesa, per chi ci crede, in questo
> campo non ha molte applicazioni pratiche...
> e sappiamo bene, perchè è stato detto tante volte, che SMS. mail, facebook, messenger ecc.ecc.
> sono forme di corrispondenza privata, tutelate. quindi il marito non avrebbe alcun titolo per verificare
> ...



Infatti: essendoci dentro tra l'altro questa privacy tutelata fino all'assurdo che un marito non può nemmeno cercare di verificare se la moglie mente oppure no - giusto per una tutela personale - mi sembra assurda.
Una volta c'erano le lettere. Le potevi trovare nascoste in una cassetta sotto il letto, o dove capitava, e la cosa finiva tra due persone, nessuno a parte il consorte, avrebbe potuto invocare una lesione della privacy. E il consorte traditore tutto avrebbe potuto dire tutto quello che voleva per giustificarsi meno che tirare in ballo la privacy...
Ora viene praticamente tutelato il tradimento via sms, mail etc. dove ognuno può fare quello che vuole e se viene scoperto può anche denunciare o minacciare di denunciare chi ha violato la privacy.
Praticamente tu puoi messaggiare tutto il giorno con un amante, raccontare balle al marito e se quello cerca di capire qualcosa, tu puoi anche permetterti di minacciare di denunciarlo. Dopodiché sbatterlo fuori di casa, tenendoti abitazione, figli e prendere gli alimenti.... Sicuramente la privacy sarà tutelata, ma quel minimo di giustizia che si pretende nei rapporti umani, no.
Fatta salva questo stato di cose, rimane la fiducia che dovrebbe esserci in una coppia.
Ma non è facile riconquistarla, quando è persa, nel momento in cui si continua a pretendere di conservare la privacy. Questo è il mio pensiero. Se io fossi stato scoperto per farmi perdonare avrei consegnato il cellulare ogni giorno, avrei dato libero accesso alle mie mail etc.
Cosa che d'altronde è già possibile adesso.
Le mie mail vengono scaricate automaticamente sul computer comune da un programma di posta. 
Le sue no, per esempio.
Ovviamente non ha senso pretendere fiducia da chi non vuole impegnarsi per ottenerla.
O si accetta o si trovano altre soluzioni.
Passare il tempo a sorvegliare una persona non è gran cosa.
Ma almeno cercare di capire chi ci si trova di fronte, specie dopo eventi come questi, dovrebbe essere importante.
Questo detto a livello generale, senza per forza riferirsi alla mia storia, lo valuto come regola.
E l'ho ribadito alle sue richieste di privacy.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> ps anche senza gli sms basterebbe un colpo di telefono col fisso per darsi un appuntamento per un aperitivo in un posto


Quando il telefono è comune rimangono tracce.
Sia nella memoria del telefono, sia sulla fattura, che sul sito del gestore.
Ed essendo un contratto di abitazione dove entrambi risiedono non vi sono vincoli di privacy tra moglie e marito.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Tra me e lei ora c'è un muro. Io l'ho avvertito da poco, lei dice che è nato da molto tempo.
> Ho scoperto ieri - me lo ha fatto capire - che l'ha lasciato. Nel momento in cui mi diceva "Dammi qualche giorno, del tempo e lo lascio", l'aveva già fatto.
> Ma non ne voleva parlare. "Avevo una cosa bella che non ho più", ha detto.
> Si è sfogata, i problemi nascevano già prima, io ero assente, mi ha rinfacciato cose che risalevano anche a 24 anni fa, dice che non so dimostrarle amore forse perché non sono mai stato abituato a essere amato da bambino, e che mi sono svegliato ora che ha questa storia solo perché mi sono cagato sotto e mi sono accorto di lei.
> ...


Danny
Anch'io monterei ansia con una donna del genere.
Ma che cazzo di amore è
In cui una ti rinfaccia robe di 24 anni fa?
Un amore in cui si fa delle mancanze dell'altro una colpa?

Allora uno potrebbe uscirsene
Colpa tua che ti ho tradito moglie
Hai troppa cellulite in tel cul...

Il muro è di gomma.
Di cartapesta.

Ti spaventa perchè vivi in funzione di lei.

Lei non è la mamma che non hai mai avuto.

Io fossi in te mi incazzerei e le direi.
Si ok...
IO sono questo.
Non mi accetti per come sono?

Allora ARIA.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Più che altro dovresti liberarti della paura cattiva consigliera. E del timore di essere inadeguato..
> Non dico sia facile. Io per esempio ne sono impantanato fino ai capelli.
> Ma se guardi il tutto dalla tua tana di coniglio spaventato la prospettiva è tutta sbilenca.
> Tu non devi provare niente a nessuno, sei come sei. Non puoi e non devi snaturarti per aderire alle aspettative di lei. Semplicemente entrambi dovere capire se siete fatti l'uno per l'altra. Esiste la possibilità che non sia così. E la paura di perderla in questo caso ti impedirebbe di vedere le cose con lucidità.


Vincela tu con una paura
ingenerata da lei

che ce la mette sempre tutta per farti sentire inadeguato con te stesso.

Sai da piccolo io ero il bambino cattivo che andrà all'inferno perchè fa sempre piangere sua mamma.

Un giorno mi sono incazzato
avrò avuto dieci anni
Le ho urlato in faccia: NON è vero niente, sei tu che sei una FRIGNONA.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

Danny sappi che tu sei a rischio.

Se tu trovi una donna che inizia a dirti...certe cose...

Non solo ti spariscono le ansie
ma ti sentirai amato.

Siccome mi è capitato....
Alla fine ti dici non ero io quello sbagliato, ma lei la stronza.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*

Io sono sempre dell idea che tu debba chiamarti fuori per un po. a prescindere da tutto....
lo capisci che lei non voleva chiudere questa cosa? te lo sta continuando a dire, e tu daje che continui a non ascoltarla....
ti ha detto: avevo una cosa bella che ora non ho piu....
ti dico io cosa avrebbe voluto dirti dopo: perche tu me l hai tolta e io ti odiero per questo e ti rinfaccero tutto cio che posso fino a che morte non ci seprai, proprio come volevi tu!
non e' cosi che te la riprendi.....
a me non piace tua moglie, ma per niente proprio.
posso dirlo solo da quello che leggo da te....
tu stai facendo di tutto e credimi, sei un uomo d'oro......IN QUESTA SITUAZIONE lei non ti merita....non merita tutto quello che stai facendo....perche invece di apprezzarlo, lei lo vede solo come l ostacolo al suo flirt col tacchino ripieno....
vai via per un po, fidati.....li capira da sola....senza oppressioni......
potreste anche superarla adeso danny, ma lei si sente obbligata in questa scelta,.....il che vuol dire che tornera ciclicamente a tormentarti.....

non so....non mi piace la piega che sta prendendo.....


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io sono sempre dell idea che tu debba chiamarti fuori per un po. a prescindere da tutto....
> lo capisci che lei non voleva chiudere questa cosa? te lo sta continuando a dire, e tu daje che continui a non ascoltarla....
> ti ha detto: avevo una cosa bella che ora non ho piu....
> ti dico io cosa avrebbe voluto dirti dopo: perche tu me l hai tolta e io ti odiero per questo e ti rinfaccero tutto cio che posso fino a che morte non ci seprai, proprio come volevi tu!
> ...


Sai sono casi in cui uno si dice...
Si meriterebbe una donna diversa...
E saria da farla eh?
Danny il premuroso viene un mese con mia moglie.
Io vado un mese a fare Danny.
E parte la saga Contepinceton e la bisbetica domata.

A me monta la rogna perchè vedo in Danny mio padre con mia madre.

Ma parlare de che?
Tu le dici parliamo cara?

E lei ti intrattiene due ore con lamentele a raffica?

E poi ti lamenti se ti viene l'ansia?

C'è qualcosa che ha fatto Danny nella sua vita che lei abbia preso per il verso giusto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah bene, ma stai tranquillo che alla prima occasione disponibile lo vedrà senza dirti nulla e cercando di essere ben più accorta.


quoto con dispiacere. Per Danny, naturalmente.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai sono casi in cui uno si dice...
> Si meriterebbe una donna diversa...
> E saria da farla eh?
> Danny il premuroso viene un mese con mia moglie.
> ...



appunto conte...
danny deve capire che lei tutto e' meno che pentita....
lo sta facendo perche ai suoi occhi danny risulta opprimente...
e se la vuoi sapere tutta....non l ha chiusa sta cosa....
l avra' messa in stand-by per un po....

e l ansia non se ne andra finche lui non esce daq uesta situazione fisicamente proprio...per un po.....


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io vado un mese a fare Danny.
> E parte la saga Contepinceton e la bisbetica domata.


Troppo facile, tu non hai il fardello di esserne innamorato ma soprattutto il fardello da portare della paura di perderla. Che ti fa fare di tutto. La paura frega sempre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> UFFA!
> Questo è successo prima di venire qui e prendere la decisione di parlare con mio marito.
> 
> Breve riassunto: a giugno perdo la testa, ma il *celebroleso* non raccoglie la stessa occasione che lui aveva lanciato, forse a causa della troppa acqua nelle orecchie; dopo quel rifiuto io ci ho messo una pietra sopra e se lui non fosse venuto a cercarmi io non ci stavo pensando più; eccomi a cercare modi per non farmi turbare e allora arrivo su tradi; parlo con mio marito e il resto più o meno lo sapete...
> ...


fosse stato famoso sarebbe andata diversamente:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> appunto conte...
> danny deve capire che lei tutto e' meno che pentita....
> lo sta facendo perche ai suoi occhi danny risulta opprimente...
> e se la vuoi sapere tutta....non l ha chiusa sta cosa....
> ...


Se non ci fossi passato....
Ma uno che ci è dentro vive così...

Disposto a tutto pur di farsi amare da una donna...

Alla fine si ritrova con un pugno di mosche.
Con un niente.

E lei lo tiene buono con quattro contentini del cazzo.

E passa tra...
No non mi ama
Ma no guarda mi ama
No non mi ama...

E ti logori dentro...
E non capisci perchè sei così attaccato ad una donna

CHE NON TI DA NIENTE.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Troppo facile, tu non hai il fardello di esserne innamorato ma soprattutto il fardello da portare della paura di perderla. Che ti fa fare di tutto. La paura frega sempre.


No dalla mia ho 

CHE HO VINTO LA PAURA DI PERDERE LE PERSONE.

L'unica persona che non devo perdere è me stesso.


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E passa tra...
> No non mi ama
> Ma no guarda mi ama
> No non mi ama...
> ...


Stai parlando di me con la mia ex amante?


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No dalla mia ho
> 
> CHE HO VINTO LA PAURA DI PERDERE LE PERSONE.
> 
> L'unica persona che non devo perdere è me stesso.


E dici poco. È il perno del saper vivere..


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> appunto conte...
> danny deve capire che lei tutto e' meno che pentita....
> lo sta facendo perche ai suoi occhi danny risulta opprimente...
> e se la vuoi sapere tutta....non l ha chiusa sta cosa....
> l avra' messa in stand-by per un po....



Leggendo le sue parole è quello che leggo anch'io.
Vede che sto male e ho il fiato sul suo collo.
Ha visto che la cosa stava degenerando e poteva finire male.
Non mi ha detto che lo ha lasciato. Ha detto che aveva una cosa bella che non ha più.
Pretende un suo spazio, e mi dice "Non è che tra un mese sei ancora lì a spiarmi? Basta, io non voglio
vivere tutta la vita così. Voglio i miei spazi". Dice che "le passerà", che l'ha fatto per la famiglia...
Si è trovata però mille giustificazioni alla storia.
Io ero assente. In quel periodo che lei iniziava la storia io nei we ristrutturavo il box dove mette la macchine e il deposito dove abbiamo messo le cose dopo la vendita delle case dei genitori e dei miei nonni. L'ho lasciata sola, si lamentava di questo... ma io lavoravo a delle proprietà comuni... 
Sono tutte giustificazioni, lo so.
Anche il suo malessere.
Lei ha avuto i primi contatti con questa persona prima dell'estate, quindi prima di avere quei problemi di salute.
In vacanza ho scoperto dopo ha comprato un piccolo regalino per lui.
Lei sta convincendo se stessa e al contempo cercando di convincere me che quel che ha fatto era praticamente conseguenza e colpa delle mie azioni e di problemi nostri. Non nego che possa essere parzialmente vero, ma l'unica cosa che motiva il tutto è che questa persona le è piaciuta molto, si sono scambiati i numeri di telefono, ha pensato a lui in vacanza e che ha portato avanti una storia che è finita - o sospesa - solo perché io ho cominciato a essere stressante. Altrimenti se ne sarebbe fregata e sarebbe andata avanti... boh, fino a quando aveva voglia.
E che questa persona le manca.
Nessun reale segno di pentimento, oltre alle parole dette, alle scuse.
Quando l'ho scoperto, le ho chiesto di essere sincera e aperta e che per capire che ruolo aveva per lei questa storia, avrei guardato i suoi SMS. Lei ha accettato.
Il giorno dopo SMS zero perché cancellati (una ventina).
Scenata.
Dopo due giorni circa chiedo di vedere il cellulare che nascondeva.
Lei si oppone.
Litigata.
Ora lo lascia- credo - e non dice nulla.
C'è sicuramente qualche "piccolo" problema di comunicazione... ma io non leggo pentimento, non scorgo l'intenzione di fare una scelta definitiva, scorgo un palesato "sacrificio" con una certa dose di rancore. 
Temo sempre che al primo nostro screzio tra un po', lei trovi la scusa e la giustificazione di riprendere tutto, avvalorata dal fatto che io sono un uomo che la farebbe stare male.
O magari, passata la tempesta, questo sia l'obiettivo già definito.
Ci vuole poco, sul piano comunicativo, per placare le mie ansie.
Quel poco non c'è stato.
E me ne rendo conto.  Spero, spero di sbagliarmi. C'è una bimba di mezzo, e muoversi senza produrre traumi richiede piedi di piombo sulle decisioni.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Leggendo le sue parole è quello che leggo anch'io.
> Vede che sto male e ho il fiato sul suo collo.
> Ha visto che la cosa stava degenerando e poteva finire male.
> Non mi ha detto che lo ha lasciato. Ha detto che aveva una cosa bella che non ha più.
> ...


lo so danny e ti giuro che mi si spezza il tuo cuore a leggerti.....
sicuramente tu e tua moglie vi sarete allontaneti negli anni per colpa di tutti e due....
la colpa non e' solo tua...e lo so che e' piu facile pensarla cosi perche se si pensa che la colpa e' nostra, di conseguenza allora abbiamo anche il potere di riaggiustare tutto.....
non e' cosi....
las colpa spartitevela pure al 50%...
tu pero adesso stai dimostrando tutto a questa donna e lei nulla a te....
non e' giusto il rancore che ti sta vomitando addosso......non va bene.....avete la bambina cazzo......io solo per quello me ne starei zitta e buona a cuccia.....non caricherei mai mio marito di ansia paure e stress....proprio per la bambina......
tu hai bisogno di te.....
hai bisogno di staccarti.....per riprendere fiato......e capire lontano da lei......
e' ingiusto quello che ti sta facendo danny


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meno male che non sono l'unica a pensarlo
> Da traditrice mi incazzerei parecchio se mio marito andasse dall'altro
> Ma pensi che sia una cretina che non faccia le scelte giuste o sbagliate usando la mia di testa?
> Ma mi pensi così scema che arriva un pirla qualunque e io perdo il senno?


sì. Ma. Non saresti stata neppure tanto scema(nel senso di fagiana, Danny, senza offesa) da poterti comportare, sgamata, come ha fatto lei.
Almeno da quello che ho capito di te.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*

Mi spiace,ti lascio serenamente a chi ben ti consiglia in chiaro ed in privato.In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Diletta (14 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Leggendo le sue parole è quello che leggo anch'io.
> Vede che sto male e ho il fiato sul suo collo.
> Ha visto che la cosa stava degenerando e poteva finire male.
> Non mi ha detto che lo ha lasciato. Ha detto che aveva una cosa bella che non ha più.
> ...



Mi dispiace molto.
Lei ha "semplicemente" voglia di riprovare delle emozioni, emozioni che il matrimonio, a lungo andare, non provoca più.
Come si rimedia a questo?
E' un problema che abbiamo e che dovranno affrontare tutti prima o poi.
Secondo me, a venire incontro alla soluzione di questo problema deve essere la volontà a volerla trovare la soluzione.
Se si crede nel matrimonio e soprattutto nella coppia, il modo di risvegliare delle emozioni e di riscoprirsi si trova.
Delle fasi di stanca e di piattezza sono fisiologiche nelle coppie di lunga data, eppure basterebbe pensare che anche l'amante, dopo un tot di tempo, finirebbe per perdere quel carisma dato dalla novità e comincerebbe ad apparire consueto, e gli esseri umani si abituano presto... 
Solo che non ci si riflette e per una manciata di adrenalina si buttano all'aria le famiglie.
E dopo non c'è la macchina del tempo...ma solo desolazione e tristezza per aver perso tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Ma. Non saresti stata neppure tanto scema(nel senso di fagiana, Danny, senza offesa) da poterti comportare, sgamata, come ha fatto lei.
> Almeno da quello che ho capito di te.


Vero


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Leggendo le sue parole è quello che leggo anch'io.
> Vede che sto male e ho il fiato sul suo collo.
> Ha visto che la cosa stava degenerando e poteva finire male.
> Non mi ha detto che lo ha lasciato. Ha detto che aveva una cosa bella che non ha più.
> ...


Danny... non ho letto le ultime pagine perchè non ho avuto tempo... ma ho letto quanto basta.
Intanto un abbraccio perchè so come ti senti.
Poi.
Lei non ha lasciato nessuno, dammi retta.
Tu non hai idea ancora del numero di supercazzole che chi è in botta riesce a produrre in certi frangenti.
Roba che manco un bambino preso con le mani dentro la marmellata.
Ma quello che fa più male è che non ci sia pentimento: fa male, eppure è logico.
Come puoi pentirti di aver fatto qualcosa che vorresti rifare nel momento stesso in cui ti chiedono se sei pentito?
Ma è l'effetto della botta.
Come mi ha fatto notare più di un traditore qui dentro, se uno si facesse certi scrupoli mica tradirebbe... quindi.
Ora... avete una vita in comune e una figlia, quindi piedi di piombo ok... ma anche mutande di latta non guasta.
Tutela te stesso.
Non andare da lui perchè uno che promette magliette in premio ad incontri sessuali e porta regali a tua figlia è uno che come ti vede nega tutto, ha un accesso improvviso di dissenteria e poi va a piangere da tua moglie.
Che nonostante quello che ha detto a te, a quella maglietta ci teneva e quel regalo l'ha accettato.
E a quel punto il mostro diventi tu.
Quindi fatti forte della dignità che hai e dell'impegno e della volontà che hai messo nel cercare di non far crollare il tutto per una stronzata.
Non prestare più orecchio alle supercazzole perchè mi sa che tra un po' scopri che la devi pure ringraziare.
Tu hai fatto più del dovuto: adesso chiudi i boccaporti, tira su il ponte levatoio e pensa a te stesso e a tua figlia.
Se hai la possibilità, vai via qualche giorno.
E aspettati che non sia finita.


----------



## devastata (14 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace molto.
> Lei ha "semplicemente" voglia di riprovare delle emozioni, emozioni che il matrimonio, a lungo andare, non provoca più.
> Come si rimedia a questo?
> E' un problema che abbiamo e che dovranno affrontare tutti prima o poi.
> ...


*
*

Infatti, finisce sempre male comunque vada, si trovano solo rimedi per sopravvivere.


----------



## devastata (14 Novembre 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo....il pentimento vale in chiesa, per chi ci crede, in questo
> campo non ha molte applicazioni pratiche...
> e sappiamo bene, perchè è stato detto tante volte, che SMS. mail, facebook, messenger ecc.ecc.
> sono forme di corrispondenza privata, tutelate. quindi il marito non avrebbe alcun titolo per verificare
> ...


IO non sostengo che il marito debba continuamente verificare, solo che se lei fosse davvero pentita ed intenzionata a ricominciare, dovrebbe essere la prima a capire i timori di suo marito, a non nascondere più msg e cellulare, come si permette di dirgli 'non vorrai mica curarmi tra un mese?', di non volerne più parlare con lui per rassicurarlo, significa che non è affatto pentita, solo dispiiaciuta di essere stata beccata e non aver potuto vivere pienamente la storia parallela. Ricordiamoci che la moglie dell'amante è pure malata, quindi non poteva aspirare per ora a sostiturla.

Danny può essere tutto tranne che rassicurato dal suo comportamento attuale.

Invece continua a darsi colpe, pure che ristrutturava casa nel we??? Sherziamo vero!


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> IO non sostengo che il marito debba continuamente verificare, solo che se lei fosse davvero pentita ed intenzionata a ricominciare, dovrebbe essere la prima a capire i timori di suo marito, a non nascondere più msg e cellulare, come si permette di dirgli 'non vorrai mica curarmi tra un mese?', di non volerne più parlare con lui per rassicurarlo, significa che non è affatto pentita, solo dispiiaciuta di essere stata beccata e non aver potuto vivere pienamente la storia parallela. Ricordiamoci che la moglie dell'amante è pure malata, quindi non poteva aspirare per ora a sostiturla.


Scusate se cerco un'autoassoluzione dei miei comportamenti, in effetti sto digerendo una serie di umiliazioni che se non le riporto qui le sfogo a casa, e questo non è positivo, a casa devo trattenermi che è peggio.
Il regalo per nostra figlia lo ha accettato... l'orologio di plastica lo voleva mettere lei, il cellulare lo ha nascosto, le cose non me le ha dette...
E' mancato il segnale.
Non era mia intenzione controllarla ad libitum. Non è una cosa che ho mai fatto, non è una cosa che mi rallegra fare, lei può comunque nascondermi tutto quello che vuole con un altro cellulare.
Volevo solo un segnale nei miei confronti. Non dico di pentimento... ma di apertura.
Di volontà di ricostruire. Di capirmi, accidenti, almeno quello.
Mi ritrovo all'improvviso che siamo in tre... e non si può pretendere che io prenda la cosa sportivamente. "Sì, cara, non voglio sapere niente... continua pure tranquillamente come nulla fosse accaduto."
No, è accaduto qualcosa: tuo marito ha scoperto una tua relazione clandestina.
Non si può continuare come nulla fosse, esattamente come prima. 
Non pretendo il pentimento, che sarebbe ipocrita, visto che la cosa le è piaciuta. Ma un avvicinamento a me, almeno quello.
Lei ha avuto una gioia, io un dolore. Ora, è così difficile capire che è necessario sforzarsi per ritrovare un equilibrio?
Scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Danny... non ho letto le ultime pagine perchè non ho avuto tempo... ma ho letto quanto basta.
> Intanto un abbraccio perchè so come ti senti.
> Poi.
> Lei non ha lasciato nessuno, dammi retta.
> ...


Sto scrivendo queste cose da giorni,e sinceramente il colmo e quando lei ha detto a danny che aveva una cosa bella che non ha più.Assurdo,la cosa bella dovrebbe essere danny,sta storia mi fa uscire dalla grazia di dio!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Scusate se cerco un'autoassoluzione dei miei comportamenti, in effetti sto digerendo una serie di umiliazioni che se non le riporto qui le sfogo a casa, e questo non è positivo, a casa devo trattenermi che è peggio.
> Il regalo per nostra figlia lo ha accettato... l'orologio di plastica lo voleva mettere lei, il cellulare lo ha nascosto, le cose non me le ha dette...
> E' mancato il segnale.
> Non era mia intenzione controllarla ad libitum. Non è una cosa che ho mai fatto, non è una cosa che mi rallegra fare, lei può comunque nascondermi tutto quello che vuole con un altro cellulare.
> ...


Ti abbraccio forte forte danny 
I tuoi sfoghi sono sempre ascoltati


----------



## devastata (14 Novembre 2013)

Infatti, NON si può continuare come se nulla fosse, come prima. Invece è quello che vorrebbero tutti i traditori quando scoperti.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Scusate se cerco un'autoassoluzione dei miei comportamenti, in effetti sto digerendo una serie di umiliazioni che se non le riporto qui le sfogo a casa, e questo non è positivo, a casa devo trattenermi che è peggio.
> Il regalo per nostra figlia lo ha accettato... l'orologio di plastica lo voleva mettere lei, il cellulare lo ha nascosto, le cose non me le ha dette...
> E' mancato il segnale.
> Non era mia intenzione controllarla ad libitum. Non è una cosa che ho mai fatto, non è una cosa che mi rallegra fare, lei può comunque nascondermi tutto quello che vuole con un altro cellulare.
> ...


Mi dispiace danny,sto provando ascriverti sta cosa da giorni.....!Magari con modi poco ortodossi,però....dammene atto!


----------



## devastata (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto scrivendo queste cose da giorni,e sinceramente il colmo e quando lei ha detto a danny che aveva una cosa bella che non ha più.Assurdo,*la cosa bella dovrebbe essere danny*,sta storia mi fa uscire dalla grazia di dio!



Infatti, fosse davvero pentita ed innamorata di suo marito, dovrebbe.....invece ha perso il giocattolino che la faceva gioire, sentire giovane, desiderata, senza neppure rifllettere di che persona si tratta avendo la moglie malata che avrebbe bisogno di lui.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Devastata*



devastata ha detto:


> Infatti, fosse davvero pentita ed innamorata di suo marito, dovrebbe.....invece ha perso il giocattolino che la faceva gioire, sentire giovane, desiderata, senza neppure rifllettere di che persona si tratta avendo la moglie malata che avrebbe bisogno di lui.


Sono giorni che scrivo esattamente queste cose,ma capisco che sono cose scomode,e danny preferisce ascoltare altro....!


----------



## marietto (14 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Scusate se cerco un'autoassoluzione dei miei comportamenti, in effetti sto digerendo una serie di umiliazioni che se non le riporto qui le sfogo a casa, e questo non è positivo, a casa devo trattenermi che è peggio.
> Il regalo per nostra figlia lo ha accettato... l'orologio di plastica lo voleva mettere lei, il cellulare lo ha nascosto, le cose non me le ha dette...
> E' mancato il segnale.
> Non era mia intenzione controllarla ad libitum. Non è una cosa che ho mai fatto, non è una cosa che mi rallegra fare, lei può comunque nascondermi tutto quello che vuole con un altro cellulare.
> ...


Danny... La fiducia non è qualcosa di dovuto, specialmente dopo una vicenda come la tua. E non devi recuperarla tu, deve riconquistarla lei, ammesso che le interessi davvero ricostruire qualcosa di serio. 
Purtroppo le hai fatto capire ormai troppo chiaramente che tu temi di perdere lei molto più di quanto lei non tema di perdere te, e di questa cosa se ne sta approfittando spietatamente.
Ribadisco che sei tu che devi riflettere su te stesso, il tuo rapporto con lei, e quali sono i termini in cui una ripartenza ti possa rendere soddisfatto oppure no. La semplice attesa delle sue mosse non ti porterà in nessun posto in cui tu voglia andare. 
Certo che una donna di 40 anni spostata e madre di una bimba di 5, che rimpiange un amante tacchinone con le parole "Avevo una cosa bella e adesso non l'ho più" non si può proprio sentire...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Scusate se cerco un'autoassoluzione dei miei comportamenti, in effetti sto digerendo una serie di umiliazioni che se non le riporto qui le sfogo a casa, e questo non è positivo, a casa devo trattenermi che è peggio.
> Il regalo per nostra figlia lo ha accettato... l'orologio di plastica lo voleva mettere lei, il cellulare lo ha nascosto, le cose non me le ha dette...
> E' mancato il segnale.
> Non era mia intenzione controllarla ad libitum. Non è una cosa che ho mai fatto, non è una cosa che mi rallegra fare, lei può comunque nascondermi tutto quello che vuole con un altro cellulare.
> ...


Sfogati quanto ti pare Danny, ne hai ampia facoltà.
... per quanto riguarda il neretto... è impossibile, non difficile, se chi hai davanti è in botta.
Crudele... ma vero.
Purtroppo quello che non sono riuscita a farti capire è che adesso tu dici una cosa e lei ne capisce un'altra.
La comunicazione è falsata dal rimbombo del sangue nelle orecchie dovuto all'adrenalina.
Butta fuori tutto qui, se a casa non puoi.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Marietto*



marietto ha detto:


> Danny... La fiducia non è qualcosa di dovuto, specialmente dopo una vicenda come la tua. E non devi recuperarla tu, deve riconquistarla lei, ammesso che le interessi davvero ricostruire qualcosa di serio.
> Purtroppo le hai fatto capire ormai troppo chiaramente che tu temi di perdere lei molto più di quanto lei non tema di perdere te, e di questa cosa se ne sta approfittando spietatamente.
> Ribadisco che sei tu che devi riflettere su te stesso, il tuo rapporto con lei, e quali sono i termini in cui una ripartenza ti possa rendere soddisfatto oppure no. La semplice attesa delle sue mosse non ti porterà in nessun posto in cui tu voglia andare.
> Certo che una donna di 40 anni spostata e madre di una bimba di 5, che rimpiange un amante tacchinone con le parole "Avevo una cosa bella e adesso non l'ho più" non si può proprio sentire...


Appunto.Lei non ha paura delle conseguenze delle sue azioni,e mi spiace scriverlo ma di danny non gli interessa molto!


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*

Anzi Danny sai che ti scrivo?Io temo che ci sia molto altro....,a questo punto senza dire niente a tua moglie perchè non vai a sentire la versione dei fatti dell'altro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anzi Danny sai che ti scrivo?Io temo che ci sia molto altro....,a questo punto senza dire niente a tua moglie perchè non vai a sentire la versione dei fatti dell'altro?


ma per l'amore dei peli incarniti che cosa deve andare a sentire.... Si deve anche andare ad umiliare di fronte a maglietta Kid? Se c'è stato o no dell'altro il problema Danny ce l'ha comunque... ed è solo con sua moglie.


----------



## devastata (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono giorni che scrivo esattamente queste cose,ma capisco che sono cose scomode,e danny preferisce ascoltare altro....!



NON è che vuole ascoltare altro, è che fanno stare talmente male che ci si tappa le orecchie. Ci si illude. Si spera.
Poi un bel giorno si capisce tutto e si sceglie. Che non vuol dire smettere di stare male, solo di non essere più presi in giro. Significa imparare ad amarsi da soli, mettersi prima di tutto e tutti.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma per l'amore dei peli incarniti che cosa deve andare a sentire.... Si deve anche andare ad umiliare di fronte a maglietta Kid? Se c'è stato o no dell'altro il problema Danny ce l'ha comunque... ed è solo con sua moglie.


Se leggi ero molto contrario anche io,non solo le corna,pure l'umiliazione,però sono convinto che la moglie di danny non racconti neanche lontanamente come stanno le cose...!é nei diritti di danny sapere quanto è preso per il culo?


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Devastata*



devastata ha detto:


> NON è che vuole ascoltare altro, è che fanno stare talmente male che ci si tappa le orecchie. Ci si illude. Si spera.
> Poi un bel giorno si capisce tutto e si sceglie. Che non vuol dire smettere di stare male, solo di non essere più presi in giro. Significa imparare ad amarsi da soli, mettersi prima di tutto e tutti.


Già....scritto anche questo...!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se leggi ero molto contrario anche io,non solo le corna,pure l'umiliazione,però sono convinto che la moglie di danny non racconti neanche lontanamente come stanno le cose...!é nei diritti di danny sapere quanto è preso per il culo?


umphhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... e credi che l'amante sia disponibile a renderlo edotto? e chi glielo fa fare? forse se la storia fosse finita... ma qui siamo in pieno cantiere.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sfogati quanto ti pare Danny, ne hai ampia facoltà.
> ... per quanto riguarda il neretto... è impossibile, non difficile, se chi hai davanti è in botta.
> Crudele... ma vero.
> Purtroppo quello che non sono riuscita a farti capire è che adesso tu dici una cosa e lei ne capisce un'altra.
> ...



Sì, è vero, ora lo capisco.
Si pretende una comunicazione normale ma nessuno di noi due lo è.
Lei come dite voi è in botta. 
Io sono in ansia.
Ognuno pretende cose che l'altro non riesce a sentire.
Bisogna saper aspettare senza fare troppi danni.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> umphhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... e credi che l'amante sia disponibile a renderlo edotto? e chi glielo fa fare? forse se la storia fosse finita... ma qui siamo in pieno cantiere.


Be dai può sempre andar li a dire che la moglie dice  che ha il cazzo estremamente piccolo...ed ha chiuso per questo motivo....!funziona spesso credimi...!


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Aridajie*



danny ha detto:


> Sì, è vero, ora lo capisco.
> Si pretende una comunicazione normale ma nessuno di noi due lo è.
> Lei come dite voi è in botta.
> Io sono in ansia.
> ...


Aspettare????cosa?guarda che i danni son stai fatti,e sono pure profondissimi...!


----------



## morfeo78 (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anzi Danny sai che ti scrivo?Io temo che ci sia molto altro....,a questo punto senza dire niente a tua moglie perchè non vai a sentire la versione dei fatti dell'altro?


Per carità oscuro. Ho visto amanti essere cosi meschini da negare l'evidenza perfino alla traditrice!


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



morfeo78 ha detto:


> Per carità oscuro. Ho visto amanti essere cosi meschini da negare l'evidenza perfino alla traditrice!


Se ci va con l'orologio di plastica nega uguale?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma per l'amore dei peli incarniti che cosa deve andare a sentire.... Si deve anche andare ad umiliare di fronte a maglietta Kid? Se c'è stato o no dell'altro il problema Danny ce l'ha comunque... ed è solo con sua moglie.


be sbri non ha tutti i torti....
c'e' da dire che danny non ha ancora ben chiaro con chi ha a che fare...quella donna li non e' piu la moiglie di qualche anno fa....
e forse parlare con maglietta kid/tacchino ripieno gli farebbe aprire gli occhi su quante bugie la moglie gli stia dicendo.....non toglie il probelma e' vero ma aiuterebbe a cpire che adesso lui di lei non puo e non deve fidarsi....
visto che ogni giorno ne salta fuori una....
dagli un dito di fiducia e quella si prendera tutto il braccio....


----------



## morfeo78 (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ci va con l'orologio di plastica nega uguale?


I ruoli sono rovesciati ma ....

http://facedl.com/fvideo.php?f=aeneieakikoik&uomini-negare-anche-l-evidenza-sempre-


----------



## marietto (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> be sbri non ha tutti i torti....
> c'e' da dire che danny non ha ancora ben chiaro con chi ha a che fare...quella donna li non e' piu la moiglie di qualche anno fa....
> e forse parlare con maglietta kid/tacchino ripieno gli farebbe aprire gli occhi su quante bugie la moglie gli stia dicendo.....non toglie il probelma e' vero ma aiuterebbe a cpire che adesso lui di lei non puo e non deve fidarsi....
> visto che ogni giorno ne salta fuori una....
> dagli un dito di fiducia e quella si prendera tutto il braccio....


Lui pare intenda perseverare nella tattica attendista, mi da l'impressione che l'unico obiettivo sia tenere insieme la famiglia ad ogni costo e in ogni condizione; se è questo il caso, scoprire di più di quello che sa diventa solo un rigirarsi il coltello nella piaga.
Se invece ritiene che sia importante tenere insieme la famiglia, ma solo se ne sussistono le condizioni, sapere esattamente chi ha di fronte potrebbe essere utile.
Tieni presente che fino a ieri continuava a dipingere lei come "sincera" ed "ingenua".


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Lui pare intenda perseverare nella tattica attendista, mi da l'impressione che l'unico obiettivo sia tenere insieme la famiglia ad ogni costo e in ogni condizione; se è questo il caso, scoprire di più di quello che sa diventa solo un rigirarsi il coltello nella piaga.
> Se invece ritiene che sia importante tenere insieme la famiglia, ma solo se ne sussistono le condizioni, sapere esattamente chi ha di fronte potrebbe essere utile.
> Tieni presente che fino a ieri continuava a dipingere lei come "sincera" ed "ingenua".


certo che lo pensava....perche siamo NOI a dirgli che lei e' una bugiarda patentata, non lui a capirlo da solo...
adesso piano piano credo che se ne stia accorgendo....
io pero non lo vedo cosi attendista...cioe' e' verissimo e GIUSTISSIMO  che voglia tenere la famiglia unita ma credo anche che stia piano piano aprendo gli occhi.....lo scrive lui stesso. non vede pentimento solo tanto rancore, e' consapevole che lei non voleva chiudere la cosa, che voleva accettare i regali e cosi ha fatto....

purtroppo e' una sconfitta personale ricnoscere che e' tutto finito....ci vuole tempo e tanto coraggio....cosa che quella codarda della moglie non ha....


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No dalla mia ho
> 
> CHE HO VINTO LA PAURA DI PERDERE LE PERSONE.
> 
> L'unica persona che non devo perdere è me stesso.





feather ha detto:


> E dici poco. È il perno del saper vivere..


:up: post da attaccarsi al muro e non dimenticare MAI


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è vero, ora lo capisco.
> Si pretende una comunicazione normale ma nessuno di noi due lo è.
> Lei come dite voi è in botta.
> Io sono in ansia.
> ...


No. Bisogna che ti pari il sederino e pure in fretta. Una volta parato puoi pure aspettare.
Mi spiego meglio.
Tu sei ancora lì che l'ascolti come fosse il famoso cespuglio in fiamme.
Ma anzichè avere rivelazioni rimedi solo supercazzole.
Comincia a prendere atto della realtà, altro che scorpione e gattina... la verità è che, *IN QUESTO MOMENTO*
 e ti ribadisco in questo momento... lei è in botta. Farfalle, cuoricini e tutto il circo. E tutto il circo le piace dannatamente. 
E tu sei quello che rompe le balle, che le ha rovinato tutto.
Colpa tua(sarcastico) perchè lei si è fidata quando hai detto che tu la lasciavi libera di provare, se ti avesse nascosto tutto...
Quindi ora magari lei pensa che tu sei stato sleale(pensa un po')
Ragiona:
se lei vedesse le cose come le vedi tu... non si comporterebbe così, giusto?
Se tu aspetti... è perchè speri che le cose seguano la TUA logica.
Ma non sarà così.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Bisogna che ti pari il sederino e pure in fretta. Una volta parato puoi pure aspettare.
> Mi spiego meglio.
> Tu sei ancora lì che l'ascolti come fosse il famoso cespuglio in fiamme.
> Ma anzichè avere rivelazioni rimedi solo supercazzole.
> ...


sbri io credo che il probelma e' che lui non l ascolta affatto...
lei glielo sta dicendo in tutti i modi.....che ha rosictao in poche parole.....e che mi ce l ha con lui....
e che non voleva chiudere la storia, e che alla fine che male c'era ad accettare il regalo per la bimba....
che lui le ha tolto qualcosa di bello.....ecco dopo questa sai i calci nel; bip che glia vrei dato io a mia moglie....?? ecco...


----------



## marietto (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> certo che lo pensava....perche siamo NOI a dirgli che lei e' una bugiarda patentata, non lui a capirlo da solo...
> *adesso piano piano credo che se ne stia accorgendo*....
> io pero non lo vedo cosi attendista...cioe' e' verissimo e GIUSTISSIMO  che voglia tenere la famiglia unita ma credo anche che stia piano piano aprendo gli occhi.....lo scrive lui stesso. non vede pentimento solo tanto rancore, e' consapevole che lei non voleva chiudere la cosa, che voleva accettare i regali e cosi ha fatto....
> 
> purtroppo e' una sconfitta personale ricnoscere che e' tutto finito....ci vuole tempo e tanto coraggio....cosa che quella codarda della moglie non ha....


Non lo so, finora il gioco lo ha condotto sempre lei, alternanza giornaliera di up e down, esclusivamente in base alle mosse di lei...
Il fatto è che lui è terrorizzato dall'idea di perdere lei e sfasciare la famiglia (giustamente, intediamoci), lei lo ha capito e ci sta giocando sopra. Se sia un bluff o se lei se ne freghi effettivamente non lo possiamo sapere. Bisognerebbe provare ad andare a vedere il bluff, ma il rischio del crollo c'è...


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto scrivendo queste cose da giorni,e sinceramente il colmo e quando lei ha detto a danny che aveva una cosa bella che non ha più.Assurdo,*la cosa bella dovrebbe essere danny,*sta storia mi fa uscire dalla grazia di dio!


:up: quotone, pensavo la stessa cosa...  come si fa a dire ad una persona, che non è una, è LA persona... quella che ti è stata accanto, quella che ti ha accompagnato, quella che ti asciugava le lacrime... quella che insomma C'ERA, anche con i suoi difetti... dopo tutti questi anni, dopo tutte queste cose... rimane il niente?? Un tempo danny ha dato a lei quelle emozioni... l'amore matura, e cambia nel tempo, per diventare un sentimento più resistente... per danny è stato così, per lei l'amore è rimasto quello adolescenziale... non si può definire bello quello che ti vede per un'ora per... eh no... come capisco Danny... è brutto quando la persona, l'unica che riesce a consolarti, in realtà è proprio quella che ti ha ferito.... viene voglia di mandarla a... ma mentre lo si fa, viene voglia di stringerla e dirgli non andare... ecco quando cervello e cuore entrano in conflitto... tocca soffrire, non c'è altre vie d'uscita... Danny ti sono vicina, mi dispiace tantissimo davvero :abbraccio:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Non lo so, finora il gioco lo ha condotto sempre lei, alternanza giornaliera di up e down, esclusivamente in base alle mosse di lei...
> Il fatto è che lui è terrorizzato dall'idea di perdere lei e sfasciare la famiglia (giustamente, intediamoci), lei lo ha capito e ci sta giocando sopra. Se sia un bluff o se lei se ne freghi effettivamente non lo possiamo sapere. Bisognerebbe provare ad andare a vedere il bluff, ma il rischio del crollo c'è...


tra bluff e fregarsene in questo caso non c'e' differenza alcuna....
sei stai bluffando sei doppiamente stronza....perche mi stai ferendo a gratis......cos'e' un gioco per lei? con una bambina di mezzo? non mi esprimo al riguardo.....
la bambina e' stata tirata in mezzo anche troppo e credo, ripeto, credo, che se non fosse stato per danny chissa adesso....quanti oroglogi portava la polso la creatura.....
lui se ne deve andare e tutelarsi come ha detto sbri.....e pure di corsa....
non mi fido di questadonna.....non vorrei che facesse qualche mossa azzardata.....


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono giorni che scrivo esattamente queste cose,ma capisco che sono cose scomode,e *danny preferisce ascoltare altro....*!


non è che preferisce, è che sa com'è.... e ora fa male, eccome se fa male... leggerti in questo momento per lui sono pugnalate... è come vedere una realtà che non si vuole... eh sono dolori!! Non è giusto quando si è innamorati di persone senza scrupoli, che hanno il coltello dalla parte del manico... se lui aveva mancanze o era assente, dillo cazzo!! Non cercare un altro e poi addirittura vuoi denunciare la tua metà se ti controlla dopo che lo hai deluso.... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sbri io credo che il probelma e' che lui non l ascolta affatto...
> lei glielo sta dicendo in tutti i modi.....che ha rosictao in poche parole.....e che mi ce l ha con lui....
> e che non voleva chiudere la storia, e che alla fine che male c'era ad accettare il regalo per la bimba....
> che lui le ha tolto qualcosa di bello.....ecco dopo questa sai i calci nel; bip che glia vrei dato io a mia moglie....?? ecco...


ascoltare lei non ha senso, adesso. E' come ascoltare le sirene di omerica memoria...
Lei è completamente fuori ora.
Ci sono persone che sanno gestire in modo intelligente certe situazioni ed altre no.
Lei rientra nella seconda categoria: per una storia che si fonda sul niente sta rovinando ciò che ha... e anche se fosse poco, c'è una bimba di mezzo.
Lei sta giocando a campana su un campo minato ma vede solo il disegnino per terra.
Quello che probabilmente sta facendo è questo:
dico a mio marito che è finita così non mi sta più sul collo
continuo la storia di nascosto TANTO LUI NON LO SAPRA' MAI E NON POTRA' SOFFRIRNE.
Perchè questo è il succo, sai Danny?
Tutti(o quasi) convinti che nessuno si farà del male.
Tipo paese del Bengodi.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ascoltare lei non ha senso, adesso. E' come ascoltare le sirene di omerica memoria...
> Lei è completamente fuori ora.
> Ci sono persone che sanno gestire in modo intelligente certe situazioni ed altre no.
> Lei rientra nella seconda categoria: per una storia che si fonda sul niente sta rovinando ciò che ha... e anche se fosse poco, c'è una bimba di mezzo.
> ...


quindi cosa suggerisci? di aspettare che lei rinsavisca e ascoltarla solo in quel momento.....?
e intanto tutelarsi? sul tutelarsi sono stra d accordo e tutelare anche e soprattutto la bimba....


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Bisogna che ti pari il sederino e pure in fretta. Una volta parato puoi pure aspettare.
> Mi spiego meglio.
> Tu sei ancora lì che l'ascolti come fosse il famoso cespuglio in fiamme.
> Ma anzichè avere rivelazioni rimedi solo supercazzole.
> ...


:up::up::up: mi hai tolto le parole di bocca!! Danny è questo il punto... tu dici che vuoi un caffè in arabo e lei ti da l'acqua in cinese... non siete la coppia che guarda nella stessa lunghezza d'onda... tu rivuoi indietro quella donna che ti era complice, ma come hai detto c'è un muro... so che fa male, ma fidati fa più male aspettare la propria morte agonizzanti...


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao danny.
> 
> A mio modestissimo avviso, uno dei nodi fondamentali del tuo problema è il neretto...


vero


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *quindi cosa suggerisci?* di aspettare che lei rinsavisca e ascoltarla solo in quel momento.....?
> e intanto tutelarsi? sul tutelarsi sono stra d accordo e tutelare anche e soprattutto la bimba....


prendere distanze, distacco, fare barriera. Soprattutto non stare lì a pendere dalle sue labbra come se in questo momento lei potesse dire qualcosa di sensato.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prendere distanze, distacco, fare barriera. Soprattutto non stare lì a pendere dalle sue labbra come se in questo momento lei potesse dire qualcosa di sensato.


Sono molto scettico,io sono convinto che lei non è in botta perchè confusa,è in botta perchè sta nascondendo qualcosa di molto più grande,e non ha saputo più gestire la cosa.Da qui mettere a conoscenza il marito con la squallida richiesta della cena...!Attenzione perchè anche in questa richiesta la "signora"ha dimostrato bene di conoscere il marito,sapeva di non rischiare nulla...pensateci bene!Danny non sta facendo altro che stare al gioco,è solo una pedina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono molto scettico,io sono convinto che lei non è in botta perchè confusa,è in botta perchè sta nascondendo qualcosa di molto più grande,e non ha saputo più gestire la cosa.Da qui mettere a conoscenza il marito con la squallida richiesta della cena...!Attenzione perchè anche in questa richiesta la "signora"ha dimostrato bene di conoscere il marito,sapeva di non rischiare nulla...pensateci bene!Danny non sta facendo altro che stare al gioco,è solo una pedina.


... può essere che i lavori siano mooolto più avanti di quello che ha dichiarato lei, sono propensa a crederlo pure io.


----------



## marietto (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono molto scettico,io sono convinto che lei non è in botta perchè confusa,è in botta perchè sta nascondendo qualcosa di molto più grande,e non ha saputo più gestire la cosa.Da qui mettere a conoscenza il marito con la squallida richiesta della cena...!Attenzione perchè anche in questa richiesta la "signora"ha dimostrato bene di conoscere il marito,sapeva di non rischiare nulla...pensateci bene!Danny non sta facendo altro che stare al gioco,è solo una pedina.


E' l'impressione che ho anch'io, dalle cose che sono via via uscite dai post di Danny, mi sembra che lei sia molto più lucida di quanto non si creda, che conoscesse bene i suoi polli, e che nella gestione della faccenda abbia via via capito che gli spazi sono molto ampi.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prendere distanze, distacco, fare barriera. Soprattutto non *stare lì a pendere dalle sue labbra *come se in questo momento lei potesse dire qualcosa di sensato.





oscuro ha detto:


> Sono molto scettico,io sono convinto che lei non è *in botta* perchè confusa,*è in botta *perchè sta nascondendo qualcosa di *molto più grande*,e non ha saputo più gestire la cosa.Da qui mettere a conoscenza il marito con la squallida richiesta della cena...!Attenzione perchè anche in questa richiesta la "signora"ha dimostrato bene di conoscere il marito,sapeva di non rischiare nulla...pensateci bene!Danny non sta facendo altro che stare al gioco,è solo una pedina.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... *può essere che i lavori siano mooolto più avanti di quello che ha dichiarato lei, sono propensa a crederlo pure io*.


facoceri.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Io*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... può essere che i lavori siano mooolto più avanti di quello che ha dichiarato lei, sono propensa a crederlo pure io.


Io mi darei una svegliata!Ma dov'è andato a finire quello che diceva che era tutto normale?scriveva che questo è SOLO un percorso di crescita a due...e le mie erano solo cagate?dove cazzo è?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:In riunione in qualche sezione della lega nord a sparare cazzate su cazzate,con quattro vecchietti mezzi ubriachi al grido di:Veneto libero!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prendere distanze, distacco, fare barriera. Soprattutto non stare lì a pendere dalle sue labbra come se in questo momento lei potesse dire qualcosa di sensato.


Ti vorrei smeraldare tutta :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti vorrei smeraldare tutta :mrgreen:


fai pure, non mi offendo. Ah... ma tu dicevi virtualmente?
... vabbè... grazie comunque del pensiero


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi darei una svegliata!Ma dov'è andato a finire quello che diceva che era tutto normale?scriveva che questo è SOLO un percorso di crescita a due...e le mie erano solo cagate?dove cazzo è?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:In riunione in qualche sezione della lega nord a sparare cazzate su cazzate,con quattro vecchietti mezzi ubriachi al grido di:Veneto libero!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oscu'...da vecchio diavolo,mi aveva colpito la storia della foto nuda,si puo'mandare solo ad un'amante consolidatp da anni e anni..altro che un bacio...e anche la storia degli 800sms giornalieri.Bisogna che sia pure un grande amore,sbaglio amico?
Il Conte la pensa diversamente,e'umano...


----------



## andrea53 (14 Novembre 2013)

*Gira gira la giostra...*



Diletta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace molto.
> Lei ha "semplicemente" voglia di riprovare delle emozioni, emozioni che il matrimonio, a lungo andare, non provoca più.
> Come si rimedia a questo?
> E' un problema che abbiamo e che dovranno affrontare tutti prima o poi.
> ...


Purtroppo continua a girare questa giostra, e in modo sempre più vorticoso. 
Anche quel che lei ti dice, e che tu ci racconti, caro Danny, è diverso ogni giorno. Ieri la storia era chiusa perché di fronte alla fine della sua famiglia, per voi e la vostra bimba aveva lucidamente deciso di rinunciare. 
Oggi invece, novità: lei ha perduto "qualcosa di bello". 
In questa situazione qualcuno (giustamente, credo) ha mantenuto la propria linea. Ma in diversi, io per primo, ti abbiamo dato consigli differenti ogni volta... 
Certo nessuno di noi è in grado di dare una soluzione vera ad un problema come il tuo, che per definizione può essere risolto solo dal tempo. Abbiamo solo il vantaggio di osservare la cosa dall'esterno. Compensato dallo svantaggio di non conoscere a fondo gli attori in commedia. 
Adesso però, se lei ti ha davvero detto di aver perso "qualcosa di bello", pensa a quanto sia abissale la sua mancanza di rispetto nei vostri confronti, tuoi e di tua figlia. 
Quanti anni sono che sei vicino a questa donna? Ma davvero ti ha criticato per averla lasciata sola mentre eri a sistemare la roba di famiglia (tua e sua?). 
Credimi, per mia indole cerco sempre di pensare per il meglio, fate qualcosa insieme, falle passare dei bei momenti. Ritrovate il modo di condividere le vostre vite.
Ma adesso no, per davvero siamo alla piccola bottega degli orrori. Tu le hai rovinato una bella avventura? Cooosa????
Inverti i ruoli, pensa di essere al suo posto. Con lei che ti chiede di lasciare una tua amante. Cosa saresti se protestassi apertamente per questo con tua moglie? Ma perdio da quale abisso di egoismo provengono queste affermazioni? Questo non è ferire una persona, queste sono le sciabolate inferte da una squartatrice, insomma. Lasciami stare, mi passerà. Tocca sopportarti, insomma. E' questo che dice? Ho capito bene?
So di scrivere cose molto cattive. Ma il sesso che raccontavi, i rapporti orali. Ma capisci che faceva con te quel che immaginava di fare con l'altro? 
Adesso guarda, sono consapevole del tuo momento di grande sofferenza. Molti anni fa ci sono passato anche io da qualcosa di simile, lasciato per nessun altro (e a volte è persino peggio). 
Per quel poco o niente che serve - ti assicuro la mia solidarietà. 
Mi pare che le uniche volte in cui lei ha innestato la retromarcia sono state quelle in cui l'hai messa di fronte al _cupio dissolvi_ del suo ménage familiare. Molti traditori sono così, hanno a cuore il loro svago purché a casa ci siano sempre minestra e letto caldi. Con l'altro, infatti, non ha prospettive, lei è in botta, come si dice qui. Ma in cuor suo sa che l'altro è solo un vicolo cieco. 
Per cui, come dici me ne vado, avvio la pratica di separazione, lei abbozza e "chiude". Ma chiudere per davvero è altro che incupirsi, chiudersi nel mutismo, rinfacciare e lamentarsi. 
Le colpe sono sue, in questo caso e tu devi smettere di flagellarti. 
Adesso sei tu dalla parte della ragione, lei del torto. non lo dimenticare.
Ho vissuto venticinque anni con mia moglie, credi che non ci siano mai state delle incomprensioni? Se ogni volta, invece di parlare, avessimo cercato un amante sai che harem??? 
Lei, ma anche io, non sai quante occasioni, a cominciare dalle colleghe e dalle clienti. 
Ti chiedi in fondo se, in questa prosecuzione dolorosa della vostra convivenza, lei non troverà altri modi per messaggiare, incontrarsi, scambiarsi i regali e - infine - passare all'azione col suo nuovo lui. Se è illegale il tuo controllo diretto e vuoi sapere la verità, ci sono le agenzie investigative. Un paio di migliaia di euro e in un mese saprai tutto. Qual è il comportamento dei due, cosa fanno eccetera. 
E avrai (mi auguro di no, ovviamente) anche gli elementi per mettere in piedi una causa di separazione con addebito. Così, mica per vendetta, solo per tutelarti, tu, tua figlia (a cui sembri tenere almeno quanto il sottoscritto alla propria), quel che hai costruito negli anni col lavoro e con la dedizione ai tuoi familiari. 
Per non trovarti cacciato di casa, con la possibilità di vedere la tua bimba una volta a settimana (se va bene), quando te lo dice il giudice. Con una mamma che spesso non le parlerà tanto bene di suo padre. E un coglione in giro che cercherà di sostituirsi a te anche in quel ruolo. 
Infine. Lei e l'altro. Se due ultraquarantenni passano le giornate a mandarsi i messaggini, io ho una parola per definirli, ma la risparmio, a te e a tutti quelli che vengono qui a leggere. Se si comportano in maniera inqualificabile come nella faccenda dei regali, come si dice dalle mie parti, appartengono allora alla categoria di coloro che "è meglio perderli che trovarli", allocuzione tanto cara alla mia indimenticabile nonnina classe 1898. 
Soprattutto ti invito a smettere di autoflagellarti e a prendere per davvero in mano la situazione. Picchia i pugni sul tavolo, fatti male, sfondalo. 
Tu sei suo marito, insieme alla tua bimba siete la sua famiglia. Se questa per lei rappresenta un sacrificio, mandala un po' al diavolo. Vedrai che quando se lo vedrà di fronte, con la sua brutta faccia, se la farà rapidamente nelle mutande. Le terapie choc sono ideali per questi innamoramenti in regime di game over.
Scusa la durezza e anche la lunghezza. E non sto parlando di attributi maschili, sorry.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fai pure, non mi offendo. Ah... ma tu dicevi virtualmente?
> ... vabbè... grazie comunque del pensiero


Ehhhmm no non smeraldo ne rubino virtualmente nessuno per principio ma hai detto UNA COSA BUONA E GIUSTA ed andava sottolineata


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscu'...da vecchio diavolo,mi aveva colpito la storia della foto nuda,si puo'mandare solo ad un'amante consolidatp da anni e anni..altro che un bacio...e anche la storia degli 800sms giornalieri.Bisogna che sia pure un grande amore,sbaglio amico?
> Il Conte la pensa diversamente,e'umano...


Ecco bravo.Tu manderesti una tua foto nuda ad uno che hai visto SOLO una volta?Il conte pensa pure?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscu'...da vecchio diavolo,mi aveva colpito la storia della foto nuda,si puo'mandare solo ad un'amante consolidatp da anni e anni..altro che un bacio...e anche la storia degli 800sms *giornalieri*.Bisogna che sia pure un grande amore,sbaglio amico?
> Il Conte la pensa diversamente,e'umano...


in un mese, Lothar. 800 al giorno sono oggettivamente da ricovero. Comunque sulla foto ho pensato la stessa cosa.
Indipendentemente dal rapporto che hai con la nudità, una foto del genere la mandi quando l'uomo il tuo corpo già lo conosce, perchè è il contrario del principio della seduzione quando lui non ha ancora visto nulla calare tutte le carte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehhhmm no non smeraldo ne rubino virtualmente nessuno per principio ma hai detto UNA COSA BUONA E GIUSTA ed andava sottolineata


ma dei virtuali ne faccio pure a meno sono quelli ch si misurano a carati che... 
vabbè, ho capito, tutte chiacchere


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco bravo.Tu manderesti una tua foto nuda ad uno che hai visto SOLO una volta?Il conte pensa pure?:rotfl:


Oscuro... sai che stai parlando con Lothar, vero?:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in un mese, Lothar. 800 al giorno sono oggettivamente da ricovero. Comunque sulla foto ho pensato la stessa cosa.
> Indipendentemente dal rapporto che hai con la nudità, una foto del genere la mandi quando l'uomo il tuo corpo già lo conosce, perchè è il contrario del principio della seduzione quando lui non ha ancora visto nulla calare tutte le carte.


Sei antica.Questo è un NORMALE PERCORSO DI CRESCITA A DUE,i moderni dicono così!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei antica.Questo è un NORMALE PERCORSO DI CRESCITA A DUE,i moderni dicono così!


sì sono antica e non ho mai visto l'acqua andare in salita.
Quando la vedrò... cambierò idea.


----------



## Leda (14 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscu'...da vecchio diavolo,mi aveva colpito la storia della foto nuda,si puo'mandare solo ad un'amante consolidatp da anni e anni..altro che un bacio...e anche la storia degli 800sms giornalieri.Bisogna che sia pure un grande amore,sbaglio amico?
> Il Conte la pensa diversamente,e'umano...





oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco bravo.Tu manderesti una tua foto nuda ad uno che hai visto SOLO una volta?Il conte pensa pure?:rotfl:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in un mese, Lothar. 800 al giorno sono oggettivamente da ricovero. Comunque sulla foto ho pensato la stessa cosa.
> Indipendentemente dal rapporto che hai con la nudità, una foto del genere la mandi quando l'uomo il tuo corpo già lo conosce, perchè è il contrario del principio della seduzione quando lui non ha ancora visto nulla calare tutte le carte.


Io la penso diversamente. A parte che era una foto di un nudo parziale (vedo poco, immagino il resto), ma soprattutto è evidente che i due giocavano a stuzzicarsi sessualmente. Dove sta il grande amore? Lei voleva solo farglielo diventare duro (scusa Danny) e il lumacone voleva solo verificare se lei ci sarebbe stata se si fosse spinto più in là nelle richieste. Per come la vedo io avrebbero potuto non essersi nemmeno incontrati prima, per scambiare una foto del genere.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io la penso diversamente. A parte che era una foto di un nudo parziale (vedo poco, immagino il resto), ma soprattutto è evidente che i due giocavano a stuzzicarsi sessualmente. Dove sta il grande amore? Lei voleva solo farglielo diventare duro (scusa Danny) e il lumacone voleva solo verificare se lei ci sarebbe stata se si fosse spinto più in là nelle richieste. Per come la vedo io avrebbero potuto non essersi nemmeno incontrati prima, per scambiare una foto del genere.


ti quoto  perche anche io la penso cosi....io mandai la foto del mio culo ad un amico gay.....dici vabbe se ' gay non conta....eccome se conta....se lo sa quello mi spezza le gambe altroche'....
ma vabbe....
pero' mi sento anche di condividere in pieno oscuro...anche secondo me ci sta molto altro sotto.....
tanto altro da fargli oprendere certe confidenze un po troppo cagate fuori dal vaso.... (scusate l inglesismo)


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io la penso diversamente. A parte che era una foto di un nudo parziale (vedo poco, immagino il resto), ma soprattutto è evidente che i due giocavano a stuzzicarsi sessualmente. Dove sta il grande amore? Lei voleva solo farglielo diventare duro (scusa Danny) e il lumacone voleva solo verificare se lei ci sarebbe stata se si fosse spinto più in là nelle richieste. Per come la vedo io avrebbero potuto non essersi nemmeno incontrati prima, per scambiare una foto del genere.


Se non si fossero incontrati prima... avrebbe avuto un senso. Ma se erano alla fase dello stuzzico... secondo me non dai anticipazioni in foto. Almeno io non lo farei. 
E se non ricordo male era una foto in cui era inutile sorridere.:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in un mese, Lothar. 800 al giorno sono oggettivamente da ricovero. Comunque sulla foto ho pensato la stessa cosa.
> Indipendentemente dal rapporto che hai con la nudità, una foto del genere la mandi quando l'uomo il tuo corpo già lo conosce, perchè è il contrario del principio della seduzione quando lui non ha ancora visto nulla calare tutte le carte.


Ti riquoto... Ammazza risparmio un sacco di parole oggi:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sono antica e non ho mai visto l'acqua andare in salita.
> Quando la vedrò... cambierò idea.


Sei vecchia come me!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dei virtuali ne faccio pure a meno sono quelli ch si misurano a carati che...
> vabbè, ho capito, tutte chiacchere


.... E distintivo :mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ti quoto perche anche io la penso cosi....io mandai la foto del mio culo ad un amico gay.....dici vabbe se ' gay non conta....eccome se conta....se lo sa quello mi spezza le gambe altroche'....
> ma vabbe....
> pero' mi sento anche di condividere in pieno oscuro...anche secondo me ci sta molto altro sotto.....
> tanto altro da fargli oprendere certe confidenze un po troppo cagate fuori dal vaso.... (scusate l inglesismo)


No che non conta, Miss.
Tu che sei giovIne:
metti che non hai il fidanzato.
Conosci uno.
Messaggini, mail, stuzzichini.
Vi vedete una volta e ci scappa un bacetto...
lui ti interessa tanto tanto e vorresti approfondire e pure lui...
gli mandi la foto del sedere?
Ci sono foto sexy e foto sexy. Io personalmente ne manderei una in cui perlomeno mi guardi pure la faccia.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ti quoto  perche anche io la penso cosi....io mandai la foto del mio culo ad un amico gay.....dici vabbe se ' gay non conta....eccome se conta....se lo sa quello mi spezza le gambe altroche'....
> ma vabbe....
> pero' mi sento anche di condividere in pieno oscuro...anche secondo me ci sta molto altro sotto.....
> tanto altro da fargli oprendere certe confidenze un po troppo cagate fuori dal vaso.... (scusate l inglesismo)


Esatto,non è solo per la foto,è per tutto,800 sms,il regalo alla bimba dai...!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei vecchia come me!


Nemmeno io l'ho mai vista andare in su... Mi state dando della vecchia.. Sallatelo


----------



## andrea53 (14 Novembre 2013)

*esatto!*



oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto,non è solo per la foto,è per tutto,800 sms,il regalo alla bimba dai...!



:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Leda (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se non si fossero incontrati prima... avrebbe avuto un senso. Ma se erano alla fase dello stuzzico... secondo me non dai anticipazioni in foto. Almeno io non lo farei.
> E se non ricordo male era una foto in cui era inutile sorridere.:singleeye:


Sbri, perbacco, tu sei una donna consapevole di sè e del tuo fascino; la moglie di Danny dev'essersi sentita per anni una via di mezzo tra un Mocio Vileda e una suora del santissimo ordine delle immacolate vergini del cuore di Gesù (invento, eh... almeno credo )
Le scoppia tra le mani il potenziale seduttivo e l'ormone della donna sulla quarantina come una bomba senza spoletta e si fa portare via nel turbine dell'esplosione, sperimentando alla cazzo di cane in un tripudio di entusiastica sorpresa per gli effetti che sa sortire e che ella stessa prova per la prima volta in vita sua.
Scoperte di sè da ventenne in una vita organizzata da adulta e nessuna preparazione psicologica al botto: questo è l'esito.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io la penso diversamente. A parte che era una foto di un nudo parziale (vedo poco, immagino il resto), ma soprattutto è evidente che i due giocavano a stuzzicarsi sessualmente. Dove sta il grande amore? Lei voleva solo farglielo diventare duro (scusa Danny) e il lumacone voleva solo verificare se lei ci sarebbe stata se si fosse spinto più in là nelle richieste. Per come la vedo io avrebbero potuto non essersi nemmeno incontrati prima, per scambiare una foto del genere.


carissima Leda,ho la memoria buona...era nuda vista da dietro,e garantito non si manda mai una roba simile.
Poi facendo i conti con qto  scrive Sbri,fanno 27 sms al giorno,che vuole dire 1,5 sms all'ora.Io quando ne mando 1,5 ogni 3 giorni e'grasso che cola, e ne ricevo 1 in 3 gg...
Anche il gatto ha capito,che sono amanti da decine di anni,anche il fatto che pensi al regalo,x la figlia dell'amante..uhmmmmmmmmmmm.....io farei il dna,subito.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No che non conta, Miss.
> Tu che sei giovIne:
> metti che non hai il fidanzato.
> Conosci uno.
> ...


in effetti ho detto una cribbionata....
poi il mio amico mi ha vista al mare 100 volte...quindi no non conta.....ma mica deve contare per me.....deve contare per l altro....cioe' il proprio compagno.....
ma comunque.....si penso che se dovessi essere nella situazione da te postami (senti che linguaggio forbito!!!) manderei una foto del viso per prima cosa e per molto tempo...poi forse il resto, ma personalmente solo un incontro anche senza fuoco e fiamme


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto,non è solo per la foto,è per tutto,800 sms,il regalo alla bimba dai...!


no guarda non parlarmi del regalo alla bima...tu alla fine ti sei capacitato?
io ancora no, aspettavo te....cosi potevamo capacitarci insieme...mal comune...


----------



## andrea53 (14 Novembre 2013)

*su questo*



Leda ha detto:


> Sbri, perbacco, tu sei una donna consapevole di sè e del tuo fascino; la moglie di Danny dev'essersi sentita per anni una via di mezzo tra un Mocio Vileda e una suora del santissimo ordine delle immacolate vergini del cuore di Gesù (invento, eh... almeno credo )
> Le scoppia tra le mani il potenziale seduttivo e l'ormone della donna sulla quarantina come una bomba senza spoletta e si fa portare via nel turbine dell'esplosione, sperimentando alla cazzo di cane in un tripudio di entusiastica sorpresa per gli effetti che sa sortire e che ella stessa prova per la prima volta in vita sua.
> Scoperte di sè da ventenne in una vita organizzata da adulta e nessuna preparazione psicologica al botto: questo è l'esito.


siamo perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## andrea53 (14 Novembre 2013)

*nonono*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nemmeno io l'ho mai vista andare in su... Mi state dando della vecchia.. Sallatelo



qui di "vecchi" ci sono solo io


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> carissima Leda,ho la memoria buona...era nuda vista da dietro,e garantito non si manda mai una roba simile.
> Poi facendo i conti con qto  scrive Sbri,fanno 27 sms al giorno,che vuole dire 1,5 sms all'ora.Io quando ne mando 1,5 ogni 3 giorni e'grasso che cola, e ne ricevo 1 in 3 gg...
> Anche il gatto ha capito,che sono amanti da decine di anni,anche il fatto che pensi al regalo,x la figlia dell'amante..uhmmmmmmmmmmm.....io farei il dna,subito.


E la madonna lothar......!Se avessi scritto io una roba del genere....avrei già in conte e la sua cricca attaccata ai coglioni,e dai...non esageriamo!


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> no guarda non parlarmi del regalo alla bima...tu alla fine ti sei capacitato?
> io ancora no, aspettavo te....cosi potevamo capacitarci insieme...mal comune...


Miss,se scrivo quello che penso....già vengo attaccato pere molto meno...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sbri, perbacco, *tu sei una donna consapevole di sè e del tuo fascino*; la moglie di Danny dev'essersi sentita per anni una via di mezzo tra un Mocio Vileda e una suora del santissimo ordine delle immacolate vergini del cuore di Gesù (invento, eh... almeno credo )
> Le scoppia tra le mani il potenziale seduttivo e l'ormone della donna sulla quarantina come una bomba senza spoletta e si fa portare via nel turbine dell'esplosione, sperimentando alla cazzo di cane in un tripudio di entusiastica sorpresa per gli effetti che sa sortire e che ella stessa prova per la prima volta in vita sua.
> Scoperte di sè da ventenne in una vita organizzata da adulta e nessuna preparazione psicologica al botto: questo è l'esito.


dimmi di cosa ti fai, subito:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sbri, perbacco, tu sei una donna consapevole di sè e del tuo fascino; la moglie di Danny dev'essersi sentita per anni una via di mezzo tra un Mocio Vileda e una suora del santissimo ordine delle immacolate vergini del cuore di Gesù (invento, eh... almeno credo )
> Le scoppia tra le mani il potenziale seduttivo e l'ormone della donna sulla quarantina come una bomba senza spoletta e si fa a portare via nel turbine dell'esplosione, sperimentando alla cazzo di cane in un tripudio di entusiastica sorpresa per gli effetti che sa sortire e che ella stessa prova per la prima volta in vita sua.
> Scoperte di sè da ventenne in una vita organizzata da adulta e nessuna preparazione psicologica al botto: questo è l'esito.


Può essere sicuramente ma resto dell 'idea che la foto è seguente almeno ad un incontro :carneval:


----------



## Leda (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dimmi di cosa ti fai, subito:mrgreen:


Croccante al sesamo: ne ho appena divorato uno intero 




Fiammetta ha detto:


> Può essere sicuramente ma resto dell 'idea che la foto è seguente almeno ad un incontro :carneval:


Sì, è molto probabile.
Mi sembrava solo del tutto infondato il sospetto che si tratti di una tresca di anni.
Qui in molti assumono che la moglie di Danny sapesse cosa cercava; io sono del parere opposto. Ci si è trovata dentro senza nemmeno rendersi conto di cosa faceva e il giochino le ha dato alla testa.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss,se scrivo quello che penso....già vengo attaccato pere molto meno...!


mah....sai...dopo il test del dna di lothar penso che abbiamo la strada spianata vita natural durante


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> mah....sai...dopo il test del dna di lothar penso che abbiamo la strada spianata vita natural durante


Hai capito?io sono quello pesante poi.....!:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito?io sono quello pesante poi.....!:rotfl:


stamattina a un negoziante dove ogni tanto vado,ho detto''tu la sai lunga'',e lui''senti chi parla''.ahahahhah
io vedo lontano,conosco la gente...e collego.e ci prendo al 95%....quindi fidati........


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Croccante al sesamo: ne ho appena divorato uno intero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per il rosso: ti fa uno strano effetto, diffondi notizie false e tendenziose
:mrgreen:
per il neretto: no, ma che anni. Sicuramente è roba fresca, secondo me.
Ma è molto improbabile che la relazione fosse in fase embrionale, sempre secondo me.
Per intenderci, penso che almeno qualche incontro ci fosse già stato e non fossero ancola 'solo' alla fase messaggini e mail.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stamattina a un negoziante dove ogni tanto vado,ho detto''tu la sai lunga'',e lui''senti chi parla''.ahahahhah
> io vedo lontano,conosco la gente...e collego.e ci prendo al 95%....quindi fidati........


lothar...e' una pulce bella grossa questa.......ha il suo perche....ma e' un affermazione forte....


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> qui di "vecchi" ci sono solo io


ma va là, sei un bimbo.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> stamattina a un negoziante dove ogni tanto vado,ho detto''tu la sai lunga'',e lui''senti chi parla''.ahahahhah
> io vedo lontano,conosco la gente...e collego.e ci prendo al 95%....quindi fidati........


E però il test del dna alla bimba dai.....mamma mia...!


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> carissima Leda,ho la memoria buona...era nuda vista da dietro,e garantito non si manda mai una roba simile.
> Poi facendo i conti con qto  scrive Sbri,fanno 27 sms al giorno,che vuole dire 1,5 sms all'ora.Io quando ne mando 1,5 ogni 3 giorni e'grasso che cola, e ne ricevo 1 in 3 gg...
> Anche il gatto ha capito,che *sono amanti da decine di anni,*anche il fatto che pensi al regalo,x la figlia dell'amante..uhmmmmmmmmmmm.....io farei il dna,subito.



ma un amante da decine di anni secondo te manda 800 sms in un mese e chiede foto osè?
queste cose ci stanno all'inizio, nei primi tempi, secondo me

e poi se la moglie avesse dei dubbi sulla paternità, ti pare che arrivi a casa sventolando il regalo alla figlia?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Croccante al sesamo: ne ho appena divorato uno intero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si in realtà può esser anche così che ci sia stata una repentina accelerazione di un rapporto confidenziale forse nato così come ne nascono tanto, però che non si siano frequentati un granché lo credo poco, il regalo alla bimba mi stona molto ...


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Vabbè*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si in realtà può esser anche così che ci sia stata una repentina accelerazione di un rapporto confidenziale forse nato così come ne nascono tanto, però che non si siano frequentati un granché lo credo poco, il regalo alla bimba mi stona molto ...


Presentimenti infausti offuscano la mia mente!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Presentimenti infausti offuscano la mia mente!


Eh a me da mo' che mi son venuti :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh a me da mo' che mi son venuti :mrgreen:


Quando vengono a me mi fanno nero,se vengono a te,tutti a baciarti le natiche...come mai?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma un amante da decine di anni secondo te manda 800 sms in un mese e chiede foto osè?
> queste cose ci stanno all'inizio, nei primi tempi, secondo me
> 
> e poi se la moglie avesse dei dubbi sulla paternità, ti pare che arrivi a casa sventolando il regalo alla figlia?


tesoro il mondo,per fortuna.,e'pieno di cretini totali,non mi stupisco di niente.ù
quanto al dna,basta 1 capello...............


----------



## marietto (14 Novembre 2013)

No... non credo che si tratti di una cosa che dura da moltissimo tempo.
E' possibile che sia iniziata qualche settimana prima di quello che risulta a Danny.
E' probabile, secondo me, che sia successo molto di più e molto più spesso di quanto risulta a Danny.

La confusione di lei riguarda principalmente il futuro della famiglia e della sua relazione, e per questo cerca di mantenere in piedi, in qualche modo, entrambe le cose senza davvero decidere nulla in proposito.

Sulla gestione della vicenda con il marito invece credo che lei sia lucidissima.

Ho anche qualche opinione sul perché della richiesta di permesso per la cena del 15, ma per il momento la tengo per me, perché sarebbe allargarsi troppo...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando vengono a me mi fanno nero,se vengono a te,tutti a baciarti le natiche...come mai?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Tra un po' che non cado  dalla sedia :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> No... non credo che si tratti di una cosa che dura da moltissimo tempo.
> E' possibile che sia iniziata qualche settimana prima di quello che risulta a Danny.
> E' probabile, secondo me, che sia successo molto di più e molto più spesso di quanto risulta a Danny.
> 
> ...


Condivido ... Sull'ultimo capoverso mi ha incuriosito:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Tra un po' che non cado  dalla sedia :rotfl::rotfl:


E vabbè ho scritto certe cose io,mi hanno cannibalizzato i coglioni,non posso permettermi di scrivere perchè non sono sposato..ecc ecc....:rotfl:,scrivi le stesse identiche cose tu ,tutti a quotare,baci accademici sul culo,brava qui,e brava di lì....!Che devo pensare?che sto sui coglioni ma alla fine ho anche la vista lunga oltre al resto no?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè ho scritto certe cose io,mi hanno cannibalizzato i coglioni,non posso permettermi di scrivere perchè non sono sposato..ecc ecc....:rotfl:,scrivi le stesse identiche cose tu ,tutti a quotare,baci accademici sul culo,brava qui,e brava di lì....!Che devo pensare?che sto sui coglioni ma alla fine ho anche la vista lunga oltre al resto no?:rotfl:


:mrgreen: Tesoro io sono una pulzella deliziosa  che dice la sua con gli occhioni dolci ... Te un omaccione  alto alto che dice pane al pane e vino al vino ... senza sconti ... Ma vuoi mettere ?!?!?!:danza: ( oscu' smettila di farmi ridere che se no devo correre in bagno ... :mrgreen


----------



## marietto (14 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Condivido ... Sull'ultimo capoverso mi ha incuriosito:mrgreen:


Eh, immagino...

Ma poi farebbe un po' troppo Investigatore Dilettante, e, per rispetto a Danny, ho preferito fermarmi (o meglio cancellare quello che avevo scritto).


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Eh, immagino...
> 
> Ma poi farebbe un po' troppo Investigatore Dilettante, e, per rispetto a Danny, ho preferito fermarmi (o meglio cancellare quello che avevo scritto).


E vA be' ma così non vale .... Mi metti pure la pulce all'orecchio  Fetuso :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Tesoro io sono una pulzella deliziosa  che dice la sua con gli occhioni dolci ... Te un omaccione  alto alto che dice pane al pane e vino al vino ... senza sconti ... Ma vuoi mettere ?!?!?!:danza: ( oscu' smettila di farmi ridere che se no devo correre in bagno ... :mrgreen


Sono alto ma dal portamento molto fine e agile,io pensavo di aspirare a ben altro con te,invece ti mando al bagno...non è un buon inizio...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2013)

Ehm, non sarà importante ma mi sembra che il livello investigativo sia andato un po' troppo oltre...
Ho letto tutti gli sms, all'epoca, quindi so che mia moglie l'ha visto al 4 novembre una sola volta, senza troppe conseguenze.
La foto nuda... a certi uomini si bagnano le mutande se dici che sei nudista e come reazione pretendono una tua foto delle vacanze.
A certe donne piace questa cosa, per cui accettano volentieri. Con un pizzico di esibizionismo di fondo, si intende.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Mario*



marietto ha detto:


> Eh, immagino...
> 
> Ma poi farebbe un po' troppo Investigatore Dilettante, e, per rispetto a Danny, ho preferito fermarmi (o meglio cancellare quello che avevo scritto).


E mi sa che incomincerò pure io a fare come te....!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono alto ma dal portamento molto fine e agile,io pensavo di aspirare a ben altro con te,invece ti mando al bagno...non è un buon inizio...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E ride :mrgreen: Ma sarai fetente ???!!!  Io non metto in dubbio il tuo portamento  Hai pure gli occhioni dolci :mrgreen:????


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> E ride :mrgreen: Ma sarai fetente ???!!!  Io non metto in dubbio il tuo portamento  Hai pure gli occhioni dolci :mrgreen:????


No,ho la faccia da stronzo e gli occhi tormentati....!:mrgreen:


----------



## andrea53 (14 Novembre 2013)

*grazie....*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma va là, sei un bimbo.



non è vero ma è bello sentirselo dire.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ho la faccia da stronzo e gli occhi tormentati....!:mrgreen:


Ecco vedi ...posson esser utili per sedurre ma per trovare consensi univoci ..no :carneval:


----------



## mic (14 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> NON è che vuole ascoltare altro, è che fanno stare talmente male che ci si tappa le orecchie. Ci si illude. Si spera.
> Poi un bel giorno si capisce tutto e si sceglie. Che non vuol dire smettere di stare male, solo di non essere più presi in giro. Significa imparare ad amarsi da soli, mettersi prima di tutto e tutti.


Quoto. Ma danny ora non mi pare pronto...


----------



## Carola (14 Novembre 2013)

Danni continui a giustificarla
Io capisco
Hai paura 
Una paura fottuta

Ma non credo che facendo fidi tu ti faccia bene
Un po' come i bimbi che perdonano anche un genitore violente x amore incondizionato
Non va bene 

Cerca di volerti bene 
È fondamentale anche x la tua bimba


----------



## devastata (14 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Quoto. Ma danny ora non mi pare pronto...



Ci vuole tempo, quando poi ci sono figli di mezzo e scelte che comportano sostanziali cambiamenti di vita bisogna riflettere. Però poi ci si arriva.


----------



## andrea53 (14 Novembre 2013)

*bisogna...*



devastata ha detto:


> NON è che vuole ascoltare altro, è che fanno stare talmente male che ci si tappa le orecchie. Ci si illude. Si spera.
> Poi un bel giorno si capisce tutto e si sceglie. Che non vuol dire smettere di stare male, solo di non essere più presi in giro. Significa imparare ad amarsi da soli, mettersi prima di tutto e tutti.


bisogna che lui recuperi la minima lucidità, DEVE volersi bene.


----------



## mic (14 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ci vuole tempo, quando poi ci sono figli di mezzo e scelte che comportano sostanziali cambiamenti di vita bisogna riflettere. Però poi ci si arriva.


..Si. L'alternativa è rimanere nel pantano in cui è ora. e lui non lo vuole. Vorrei solo che capisse che vuole...


----------



## devastata (14 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> ..Si. L'alternativa è rimanere nel pantano in cui è ora. e lui non lo vuole. Vorrei solo che capisse che vuole...



Quando si viene traditi sono tanti i pensieri, si vorrebbe riavvolgere il nastro, capire perchè è capitato, cosa potevamo fare e se per impedirlo, la realtà è che non possiamo farci niente e che non si dimentica, si soffre, e il pensiero torna sempre li. Se ci sono le premesse e condizioni  per la separazione è l'unico modo per riuscire almeno a respirare. Restare significa continuare a soffrire. O restare tradendo.


----------



## giampi63 (14 Novembre 2013)

mi dispiace Danny ma l amore fra di voi non esiste piu,solo tu ti ostini a non capirlo.
lei te lo sta dicendo in tutti i modi,perchè non ti lascia?perchè ha le sue convenienze.fatti valere
e tira fuori la tua dignità,altrimenti sarai condannato per sempre a fare lo zerbino,poi non credo che lei
non lo veda piu,se non e oggi sarà domani,sicuramente però le cose fra voi non torneranno piu come prima,ed io
per quanto possa voler bene ad una persona,non accetterei mai l elemosina di un po di affetto di chi ho amato.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

giampi63 ha detto:


> mi dispiace Danny ma l amore fra di voi non esiste piu,solo tu ti ostini a non capirlo.
> lei te lo sta dicendo in tutti i modi,perchè non ti lascia?perchè ha le sue convenienze.fatti valere
> e tira fuori la tua dignità,altrimenti sarai condannato per sempre a fare lo zerbino,poi non credo che lei
> non lo veda piu,se non e oggi sarà domani,sicuramente però le cose fra voi non torneranno piu come prima,ed io
> per quanto possa voler bene ad una persona,non accetterei mai l elemosina di un po di affetto di chi ho amato.


Però non essere così perentorio dei....
Forse è sempre esistito un amore a senso unico 
quello di lui verso di lei....

E lui sa dire che cosa ha fatto per lei negli anni.

Ma se gli chiedi che cosa ha fatto lei per lui...glissa...

Purtroppo in tante coppie si assiste a questo...
Io sto con te perchè tu mi ami.
E ciò sta roba me fa molto comodo.

Ora a mio avviso sarebbe la grande occasione di lei di dare....

Invece che cosa dà?
Visto avevo una cosa bella e tu cattivone me l'hai rovinata.


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però non essere così perentorio dei....
> Forse è sempre esistito un amore a senso unico
> quello di lui verso di lei....
> 
> ...


Sai che potresti proprio aver ragione.. Non ci avevo fatto caso ma è vero..


----------



## mic (15 Novembre 2013)

*Possibilità*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Però non essere così perentorio dei....
> Forse è sempre esistito un amore a senso unico
> quello di lui verso di lei....
> 
> ...


 A questo punto è una seria possibilità.... Si avvicina a grandi passi l'ora di decidere.


----------



## sienne (15 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

beh, lei, per quanto mi ricordo, ha detto a lui,
che lui invece non l'ha fatta sentire amata, non l'ha vista ecc. 
e che a lei, tutto questo le pesa e le è mancato molto. 

forse, non se lo sono dati entrambi ... forse, lei partiva
con la convinzione, che è così che un uomo ama ... 
affinché, non ha notato che così non è o non deve essere. 
e quello strano sentire ha trovato parole e senso ... 

lei è pronta a piegarsi ... ma ciò non può durare, secondo me. 
non ci credo tanto. perché l'idea rimane di come potrebbe essere,
e forse, lui, non arriverà mai a quell'idea, con tutti gli sforzi possibili. 
perché rimarrebbe in lei, forse, l'amaro di non averlo ricevuto 
per tanti anni ... 25 anni sono veramente tanti ... 
e lei, parla anche di cose di 25 anni fa ... 

non sto dicendo che sia giusto. ma quello che leggo ... 

sienne


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ehm, non sarà importante ma mi sembra che il livello investigativo sia andato un po' troppo oltre...
> Ho letto tutti gli sms, all'epoca, quindi so che mia moglie l'ha visto al 4 novembre una sola volta, senza troppe conseguenze.
> La foto nuda... a certi uomini si bagnano le mutande se dici che sei nudista e come reazione pretendono una tua foto delle vacanze.
> A certe donne piace questa cosa, per cui accettano volentieri. Con un pizzico di esibizionismo di fondo, si intende.


Ora, dire che tutte le donne siano delle vacche che si prestano incuranti alla monta promiscua continuando a ruminare il buon fieno nel trogolo che hanno innanzi mi pare una considerazione fin troppo generosa per quanto vagamente tacciabile di non essere politically correct, quindi mi guarderei bene dallo scriverla senza dissociarmene, tuttavia esistono anche verità scomode, ruvide come la scabra selce ed altrettanto raffinate nell'uso.
Se il grande demiurgo dell'universo avesse voluto che le donne fossero fotografate nude non avrebbe donato al genere umano prima gli indumenti e poi, solo poi, la macchina fotografica!
I fatti stanno lì a dimostrare che chi sovverte l'ordine naturale delle cose in questo modo poi deve sottomettersi di buon grado alle violente punizioni che il Grande Scroto Primigenio gli rigurgiterà addosso dall'alto della sua infinita cattiveria e della sua grandissima fibrillazione!
Non basta un Alighiero Noschese qualunque per impersonare chi ha ruoli di comando e competenze tecniche, perchè così le guerre di perdono e le centrali nucleari esplodono!
Lo stesso dicasi di donne e troie e di uomini e baggiani.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ora, dire che tutte le donne siano delle vacche che si prestano incuranti alla monta promiscua continuando a ruminare il buon fieno nel trogolo che hanno innanzi mi pare una considerazione fin troppo generosa per quanto vagamente tacciabile di non essere politically correct, quindi mi guarderei bene dallo scriverla senza dissociarmene, tuttavia esistono anche verità scomode, ruvide come la scabra selce ed altrettanto raffinate nell'uso.
> Se il grande demiurgo dell'universo avesse voluto che le donne fossero fotografate nude non avrebbe donato al genere umano prima gli indumenti e poi, solo poi, la macchina fotografica!
> I fatti stanno lì a dimostrare che chi sovverte l'ordine naturale delle cose in questo modo poi deve sottomettersi di buon grado alle violente punizioni che il Grande Scroto Primigenio gli rigurgiterà addosso dall'alto della sua infinita cattiveria e della sua grandissima fibrillazione!
> Non basta un Alighiero Noschese qualunque per impersonare chi ha ruoli di comando e competenze tecniche, perchè così le guerre di perdono e le centrali nucleari esplodono!
> Lo stesso dicasi di donne e troie e di uomini e baggiani.


Ah,mi sento come l'orso bianco dopo il lungo sonno invernale,allorche' invece di galoppare sulle distese infinite si gratta lo scroto pigramente,e invece di annusare il profumo del mare gli tocca scaldare la caverna a forza di penze.....e allora e' ancor piu' bello volgere gli occhi verso il raggio di sole,dopo aver sorbito tanta pioggia che a momenti hai le branche come in Water World.....che non era nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile ad un buon spaghetti western....e comunque ci recitavano ominidi,e non beccaccioni


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ah,mi sento come l'orso bianco dopo il lungo sonno invernale,allorche' invece di galoppare sulle distese infinite si gratta lo scroto pigramente,e invece di annusare il profumo del mare gli tocca scaldare la caverna a forza di penze.....e allora e' ancor piu' bello volgere gli occhi verso il raggio di sole,dopo aver sorbito tanta pioggia che a momenti hai le branche come in Water World.....che non era nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile ad un buon spaghetti western....e comunque ci recitavano ominidi,e non beccaccioni


Smettila anche tu di appellarti sguaiatamente alle sodomie che tanto sono di modo tra le lavandaie cottoie che pullulano nei paraggi e che tanto sono felici di far sporcare gli altrui iniettori del common rail (R) colle loro EGR da non aver testa per capre che, così facendo, fanno solo la fortuna dei pompisti.
E poi, dire come fai tu che certe stupidelle che non sanno usare il culo non meritano neppure di soffrire facendoselo fare è una manifestazione tanto nobile del tuo animo che meriterebbe una fontanella di sperma umano, congelata da un getto 'ìazoto liquido nell'emissione, come premio da conservare al fresco.
Ma sì, un po' come le schifosette che si fanno riempire di tatuaggi la pelle per essere tanto sporche fuori come lo sono dentro di sé, sono sempre e solo donne, quelle che trovi nottetempo lungo le rotonde e sui viali oscuri a truffare i clienti bisognosi che vengono costretti a pagare per far ciò per cui dovrebbero invece ricevere una pigione.
Tutte queste, i bolsi e i manigoldi se le mettono in casa e poi pregano gli dei della torrefazione e quelli della gonorrea affinchè passi qualche stormo di storni a ghermirle e portarsele via, magari lasciando, come coperta del loro desco uno spesso strato di fertile guano per il quale carote e verze perennemente ringraziano colle loro vocine da sopranisti e le loro manine verdi.
Un po' come quel bambino di alieno che ti offre un porro e che tu uccidi con una pistolettata sgradita ed il cui padre puzzone e verde ti mena colle sue propaggini giganti dopo aver infibulato la tua compagna.
Ecco, questo è il punto, compagna infibulata.
Comunista senza clitoride?
Sì, proprio quello.
Che è di tutti quindi, ma senza piacere.
Ah, come quelle che inneggiano alla sodomia?
Sì, ma lascia stare la politica.
Ok.
Ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

Ci vorrebbe una sezione dedicata solo a rabarbaro ed Eretteo...
I dialoghi socratici farebbero un baffo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (15 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Smettila anche tu di appellarti sguaiatamente alle sodomie che tanto sono di modo tra le lavandaie cottoie che pullulano nei paraggi e che tanto sono felici di far sporcare gli altrui iniettori del common rail (R) colle loro EGR da non aver testa per capre che, così facendo, fanno solo la fortuna dei pompisti.
> E poi, dire come fai tu che certe stupidelle che non sanno usare il culo non meritano neppure di soffrire facendoselo fare è una manifestazione tanto nobile del tuo animo che meriterebbe una fontanella di sperma umano, congelata da un getto 'ìazoto liquido nell'emissione, come premio da conservare al fresco.
> Ma sì, un po' come le schifosette che si fanno riempire di tatuaggi la pelle per essere tanto sporche fuori come lo sono dentro di sé, sono sempre e solo donne, quelle che trovi nottetempo lungo le rotonde e sui viali oscuri a truffare i clienti bisognosi che vengono costretti a pagare per far ciò per cui dovrebbero invece ricevere una pigione.
> Tutte queste, i bolsi e i manigoldi se le mettono in casa e poi pregano gli dei della torrefazione e quelli della gonorrea affinchè passi qualche stormo di storni a ghermirle e portarsele via, magari lasciando, come coperta del loro desco uno spesso strato di fertile guano per il quale carote e verze perennemente ringraziano colle loro vocine da sopranisti e le loro manine verdi.
> ...


Che bello,era ora di leggere finalmente qualcosa di politicamente corretto e sessualmente ineceppibile,dopo mesi di latitanza del cervello e di nascondenza  dei neuroni,che in codesto forum son bene accetti al pari dei vibrioni del colera.
Ma secondo me i cetrioloni verdi dovrebbero dileggiare le sinistre ugole,perche' non v'e' gaudio nel portare certi sfinteri da capillari a vasche da bagno,se intanto devi pure tollerare di mala voglia (non lo scadente romanzo nordafricano che ti obbligavano a tradurre in italiano alle medie,mi sono rifiutato....e ne ho avuti di libri scadenti,per le mani....per fortuna non scelti da me)i gorgheggi ed i lamenti.
Come mi insegni,una donna durante la copula dovrebbe fingersi morta.
Ed alla fine della monta,ringraziare vergognosa lasciandoti una moneta,conscia di essere lorda come quello che va al cesso dell'autogrill,si pulisce il culo con le dita e se ne va via strofinando le falangi sul soprabito,sotto lo sguardo severo del vecchietto che resta col cestino delle offerte vuoto.
Dannati monopòli di stato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Eh, immagino...
> 
> Ma poi farebbe un po' troppo Investigatore Dilettante, e, per rispetto a Danny, ho preferito fermarmi (o meglio cancellare quello che avevo scritto).


ci ho pensato pure io.


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe una sezione dedicata solo a rabarbaro ed Eretteo...
> I dialoghi socratici farebbero un baffo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dici?


----------



## Eretteo (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe una sezione dedicata solo a rabarbaro ed Eretteo...
> I dialoghi socratici farebbero un baffo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Un grazie di cuore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però non essere così perentorio dei....
> Forse è sempre esistito un amore a senso unico
> quello di lui verso di lei....
> 
> ...


quotone


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, lei, per quanto mi ricordo, ha detto a lui,
> che lui invece non l'ha fatta sentire amata, non l'ha vista ecc.
> ...


Se una donna si lamenta dicendo non mi hai mai fatto sentire amata

Le si risponde
Non è colpa mia se tu sei poco sensibile.

Se tu non senti l'amore che io ti porto
non è detto che non ci sia.

Pitosto che tu sia una che si compra con un bacio,
meglio che tu sia una che protesta che non ti sei mai sentita amata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh*, lei, per quanto mi ricordo, ha detto a lui,
> che lui invece non l'ha fatta sentire amata, non l'ha vista ecc.
> ...


Sienne... tesoro... fa parte del repertorio: I motivi per i quali tradirti non è l'atto infame che parrebbe a prima vista.
E' la cosa più poetica del tradimento, la ciliegina sulla torta.
Ah... quanto vorrei che ci fosse Tesla adesso.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Un grazie di cuore.


Si rabby
dico di si...

Sembra di leggere le fughe di bach...
Soggetto
Controsoggetto

Divertimenti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sienne... tesoro... fa parte del repertorio: I motivi per i quali tradirti non è l'atto infame che parrebbe a prima vista.
> E' la cosa più poetica del tradimento, la ciliegina sulla torta.
> Ah... quanto vorrei che ci fosse Tesla adesso.


Vorrei essere venerato come un idolo.
Ma il problema è che non sono un dio.

Ma un comunissimo mortale.

Terribili quelle persone a cui più dai, più chiedono.


----------



## sienne (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se una donna si lamenta dicendo non mi hai mai fatto sentire amata
> 
> Le si risponde
> Non è colpa mia se tu sei poco sensibile.
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sienne... tesoro... fa parte del repertorio: I motivi per i quali tradirti non è l'atto infame che parrebbe a prima vista.
> E' la cosa più poetica del tradimento, la ciliegina sulla torta.
> Ah... quanto vorrei che ci fosse Tesla adesso.



Ciao 

sono partita da lei ... e lei lo racconta e lui dice a lei, è vero ... 

se fossi partita da me ... ma neanche per sogno avrei 
accetto una cantilena del genere ... che ci metti 25 anni a rendertene conto?
e quanto c'è ancora? neanche 4 vite imprestate dagli dei di Delfi basterebbero ... 

perciò, è chiaro ... e vi quoto ... 

sienne


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Che bello,era ora di leggere finalmente qualcosa di politicamente corretto e sessualmente ineceppibile,dopo mesi di latitanza del cervello e di nascondenza  dei neuroni,che in codesto forum son bene accetti al pari dei vibrioni del colera.
> Ma secondo me i cetrioloni verdi dovrebbero dileggiare le sinistre ugole,perche' non v'e' gaudio nel portare certi sfinteri da capillari a vasche da bagno,se intanto devi pure tollerare di mala voglia (non lo scadente romanzo nordafricano che ti obbligavano a tradurre in italiano alle medie,mi sono rifiutato....e ne ho avuti di libri scadenti,per le mani....per fortuna non scelti da me)i gorgheggi ed i lamenti.
> Come mi insegni,una donna durante la copula dovrebbe fingersi morta.
> Ed alla fine della monta,ringraziare vergognosa lasciandoti una moneta,conscia di essere lorda come quello che va al cesso dell'autogrill,si pulisce il culo con le dita e se ne va via strofinando le falangi sul soprabito,sotto lo sguardo severo del vecchietto che resta col cestino delle offerte vuoto.
> Dannati monopòli di stato.


Colle tue parole celestiali tu apri un vulnus tra gli afflitti da demenza sentimentale e le vaccherrelle da passeggio che trainano colle loro schiene inurvate dal diletto di mille strilloni lungimiranti dei landò mirabili per la loro foggia, un po' come il reggicalzini di gran marca legato ai testicoli violacei per il ristagno di corcolazione dell'uomo che ride e sbava mentre una dentista che millanta parenti creoli mormora maledizioni voodoo e gli spruzza addosso dalle fauci guaste succo d'uva fermentato gli strappa i quattro incisivi ormai corrosi dal nero ed allentati dal tartaro più giallo che mente umana possa concepire, che trasportano tutto il contenuto di una vetreria che ha appena chiuso i battento per il passaggio di un elefante col raffreddore.
Esse, le vecchierelle, hanno il male di vivere fin dentro la loro osteoporosi e la carne tremula ivi malamente attaccata ciondola come lo slime che fuoriesce dal pacchetto di caramelle mou lasciate sul cruscotto di una fiat duna di terza mano sotto al solleone nelle calde periferie di HongKong.
E i cottoioni che le lappano colle loro lunghe lingue inaridite dagli spasmi e dalle meringhe che si sgonfiano sempre nei forni in cui bruciano le loro inarcate unghie dopo il loro taglio rituale nelle prime notti di luma piena dopo il solstizio d'Estate, non sono mai stanchi di scuoiarsi e rotolarsi nei succhi gastrici dei cinghiali estinti per far felici le loro appendici cecali gonfie cui stanno sempre troppo attaccate donne di dubbia moralità.


----------



## perplesso (15 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Croccante al sesamo: ne ho appena divorato uno intero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


una tresca che dura da anni con addirittura il dubbio sulla paternità della bambina no,non ci credo manco se mi faceste vedere l'esito del test del DNA.

Che la storia duri da ben pima di ottobre e che la moglie col ganzo abbia scambiato ben più di un bacetto.....credo che ormai sia innegabile,voglio dire.....il tipo sa anche quando lei è da sola in ufficio.

e se si permette di portare un pensiero alla bimba (!!!!!!!!) sapendo che la moglie di Danny non l'avrebbe cestinato seduta stante vuol dire che l'intimità tra i 2 è parecchio profonda.

ma sinceramente ora interrogarsi sulla data d'inizio della tresca mi pare alquanto irrilevante.

Qui si tratta di capire se Danny è in grado di decidere cosa vulole fare da grande


----------



## Eretteo (15 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Colle tue parole celestiali tu apri un vulnus tra gli afflitti da demenza sentimentale e le vaccherrelle da passeggio che trainano colle loro schiene inurvate dal diletto di mille strilloni lungimiranti dei landò mirabili per la loro foggia, un po' come il reggicalzini di gran marca legato ai testicoli violacei per il ristagno di corcolazione dell'uomo che ride e sbava mentre una dentista che millanta parenti creoli mormora maledizioni voodoo e gli spruzza addosso dalle fauci guaste succo d'uva fermentato gli strappa i quattro incisivi ormai corrosi dal nero ed allentati dal tartaro più giallo che mente umana possa concepire, che trasportano tutto il contenuto di una vetreria che ha appena chiuso i battento per il passaggio di un elefante col raffreddore.
> Esse, le vecchierelle, hanno il male di vivere fin dentro la loro osteoporosi e la carne tremula ivi malamente attaccata ciondola come lo slime che fuoriesce dal pacchetto di caramelle mou lasciate sul cruscotto di una fiat duna di terza mano sotto al solleone nelle calde periferie di HongKong.
> E i cottoioni che le lappano colle loro lunghe lingue inaridite dagli spasmi e dalle meringhe che si sgonfiano sempre nei forni in cui bruciano le loro inarcate unghie dopo il loro taglio rituale nelle prime notti di luma piena dopo il solstizio d'Estate, non sono mai stanchi di scuoiarsi e rotolarsi nei succhi gastrici dei cinghiali estinti per far felici le loro appendici cecali gonfie cui stanno sempre troppo attaccate donne di dubbia moralità.


Tu confondi le menti deboli ed i polsi tremuli,con le tue deliranti pervicanti destabilizzanti stralate avviluppate intorno all'aere meschino che circonda il tapino che si mena a frullino il suo misero uslino.
Che nelle periferie orientali nascono fra zozze manacce e pingui topacce quasi tutte le diavolerie che adopri giornalmente.
E non v'e' differenza alcuna fra una laida troia di Taiwan e la dirigente d'azienda rampante con ufficio all'ultimo piano del grattacielo piu' alto della capitale di Penilandia,perche' entrambe basano il contenuto del desco serale sul contenuto degli orifizi sfiancati da stanchi montoni che vanno a troioni.
Pero' la troia e' onesta.
Parlare di moralita' e' peggio che sprecare la vita discettando di lana caprina.
Par di capire da certi eloqui.......


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono partita da lei ... e lei lo racconta e *lui dice a lei, è vero *...
> 
> ...


Danny secondo me in questo momento, se lei glielo dicesse, crederebbe anche che gli alieni l'hanno rapita e le hanno impiantato una cpu che interferisce con il sistema nervoso centrale, Maglietta Kid è il loro contatto sulla terra, in realtà tutta la loro corrispondenza era in codice e l'orologino di plastica un trasmettitore potentissimo per comunicare con la nave madre. 
Ma non perchè è stupido.
Perchè dopo tanti anni di fiducia assoluta non vuoi credere, ti è proprio impossibile credere, che all'improvviso la persona che aveva giurato di proteggerti ed essere il tuo alleato, si sia alleato con un'altro e trami alle spalle tue.
E' il 'tu quoque' di Cesare accoltellato alle spalle da Bruto, l'incapacità di accettare una cosa che ti è totalmente estranea.
E allora cerchi di normalizzare, di darti delle spiegazioni accettabili.
E sei disposto a berti qualunque cosa, a volte.
Fortunatamente questo stato estatico dura poco, di solito.


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu confondi le menti deboli ed i polsi tremuli,con le tue deliranti pervicanti destabilizzanti stralate avviluppate intorno all'aere meschino che circonda il tapino che si mena a frullino il suo misero uslino.
> Che nelle periferie orientali nascono fra zozze manacce e pingui topacce quasi tutte le diavolerie che adopri giornalmente.
> E non v'e' differenza alcuna fra una laida troia di Taiwan e la dirigente d'azienda rampante con ufficio all'ultimo piano del grattacielo piu' alto della capitale di Penilandia,perche' entrambe basano il contenuto del desco serale sul contenuto degli orifizi sfiancati da stanchi montoni che vanno a troioni.
> Pero' la troia e' onesta.
> ...


Anche se non condivido del tutto il tuo odio per la mousse di peperoni verdi, il resto delle tue affermazioni non solo è da tenere sempre presente anche quando si stringono gli occhi per lo sforzo in certi bagno pubblici sui pavimenti dei quali properano condimenti per il risotto, ma è tanto utile quanto un pesce pilota per gli squali che in gioventù avviano largheggiato in onanismi subacquei e fors'anche più che il napalm contro certi conciliaboli di meretrici gratuite che rovinano il mercato alle nobildonne e ai brasiliani.
Costoro, le puttanelle che sono talmente confuse da non riuscire a capire neppure quale sia ilgenere sessuale col quale provare divertimento, quello che dà noia, quello che fa male, quello che non si può sopprtare, quello che lancia coltelli e quello che arde nella notte, eppure di generi ce ne sono solo poche centinaia, qui trovano terreno fertile in altre mucche da mattatoio che, smandrappate e giustamente schifate dalla vita, non riuscendo più a far male, il male lo insegnano.
Ma la loro più intima insoddisfazione è quella di sputare sugli insoddisfatti curabili con smplice iniezione di amplessi ben capendo che esse, ste mignotte, pur facendosi abusare in tutti modi, loro, frustrate lo rimangono sempre e sempre lo resteranno.
Dopo aver provato a farsi sventrare e penetrare da peni guasti e decorati come cavolfiori anche nei tagli sanguinolenti che si infliggono con coltelli arrugginiti tra le pieghe della pancia flaccida, moriranno d'inedia e altre malattie innominabili accovacciate ai margini di una strada, scalciate dai somari e coperte di polvere.


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fortunatamente questo stato estatico dura poco, di solito.


14 mesi. And counting...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Danny secondo me in questo momento, se lei glielo dicesse, crederebbe anche che gli alieni l'hanno rapita e le hanno impiantato una cpu che interferisce con il sistema nervoso centrale, Maglietta Kid è il loro contatto sulla terra, in realtà tutta la loro corrispondenza era in codice e l'orologino di plastica un trasmettitore potentissimo per comunicare con la nave madre.
> Ma non perchè è stupido.
> Perchè dopo tanti anni di fiducia assoluta non vuoi credere, ti è proprio impossibile credere, che all'improvviso la persona che aveva giurato di proteggerti ed essere il tuo alleato, si sia alleato con un'altro e trami alle spalle tue.
> E' il 'tu quoque' di Cesare accoltellato alle spalle da Bruto, l'incapacità di accettare una cosa che ti è totalmente estranea.
> ...



E invece il mio ex non ha creduto neppure per un secondo che l'essere senza sesso, baci, coccole, da 8 mesi, senza contare la penuria precedente, che il suo essersi sempre rifiutato di dirmi ti amo, che il suo essere completamente assente in casa, il suo rifiutarsi di parlarmi, avessero potuto essere motivazioni del mio tradimento :mrgreen:
Subito detto che ero una zoccola stronza e approfittatrice, e non ha mai tentennato. 
Forse non si fidava tanto neppure prima


----------



## Eretteo (15 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anche se non condivido del tutto il tuo odio per la mousse di peperoni verdi, il resto delle tue affermazioni non solo è da tenere sempre presente anche quando si stringono gli occhi per lo sforzo in certi bagno pubblici sui pavimenti dei quali properano condimenti per il risotto, ma è tanto utile quanto un pesce pilota per gli squali che in gioventù avviano largheggiato in onanismi subacquei e fors'anche più che il napalm contro certi conciliaboli di meretrici gratuite che rovinano il mercato alle nobildonne e ai brasiliani.
> Costoro, le puttanelle che sono talmente confuse da non riuscire a capire neppure quale sia ilgenere sessuale col quale provare divertimento, quello che dà noia, quello che fa male, quello che non si può sopprtare, quello che lancia coltelli e quello che arde nella notte, eppure di generi ce ne sono solo poche centinaia, qui trovano terreno fertile in altre mucche da mattatoio che, smandrappate e giustamente schifate dalla vita, non riuscendo più a far male, il male lo insegnano.
> Ma la loro più intima insoddisfazione è quella di sputare sugli insoddisfatti curabili con smplice iniezione di amplessi ben capendo che esse, ste mignotte, pur facendosi abusare in tutti modi, loro, frustrate lo rimangono sempre e sempre lo resteranno.
> Dopo aver provato a farsi sventrare e penetrare da peni guasti e decorati come cavolfiori anche nei tagli sanguinolenti che si infliggono con coltelli arrugginiti tra le pieghe della pancia flaccida, moriranno d'inedia e altre malattie innominabili accovacciate ai margini di una strada, scalciate dai somari e coperte di polvere.


Si,piu' o meno e' quello che penso di certe troie.....ma anche delle altre......e come sempre sei troppo misericordioso....e ad essere troppo misericordiosi sai com'e' finito quel mecenate....


----------



## eagle (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Danny secondo me in questo momento, se lei glielo dicesse, crederebbe anche che gli alieni l'hanno rapita e le hanno impiantato una cpu che interferisce con il sistema nervoso centrale, Maglietta Kid è il loro contatto sulla terra, in realtà tutta la loro corrispondenza era in codice e l'orologino di plastica un trasmettitore potentissimo per comunicare con la nave madre.
> Ma non perchè è stupido.
> *Perchè dopo tanti anni di fiducia assoluta non vuoi credere, ti è proprio impossibile credere, che all'improvviso la persona che aveva giurato di proteggerti ed essere il tuo alleato, si sia alleato con un'altro e trami alle spalle tue.
> E' il 'tu quoque' di Cesare accoltellato alle spalle da Bruto, l'incapacità di accettare una cosa che ti è totalmente estranea.*
> ...


Questo è il punto. Non conta quando si sono conosciuti, quanto si sono frequentati e cosa hanno fatto. Danny non saprà mai la verità perchè la moglie non gliela racconterà e comunque lui non le crederà. Questo è il punto.


----------



## mic (15 Novembre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Questo è il punto. Non conta quando si sono conosciuti, quanto si sono frequentati e cosa hanno fatto. Danny non saprà mai la verità perchè la moglie non gliela racconterà e comunque lui non le crederà. Questo è il punto.


Grazie Eagle. Ma credo che le cose anche per Danny stiano cambiando. Quando in tanti ti dicono la stessa cosa....l'armatura delle proprie convinzioni comincia inevitabilmente ed incrinarsi. A lui gestire la cosa da un diverso punto di vista poi.


----------



## marietto (15 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> una tresca che dura da anni con addirittura il dubbio sulla paternità della bambina no,non ci credo manco se mi faceste vedere l'esito del test del DNA.
> 
> Che la storia duri da ben pima di ottobre e che la moglie col ganzo abbia scambiato ben più di un bacetto.....credo che ormai sia innegabile,voglio dire.....il tipo sa anche quando lei è da sola in ufficio.
> 
> ...


In questo momento, temo di no. 
Ma il fatto di chiarire i termini della questione credo che non sia poi così irrilevante, in quanto finchè lui resta convinto che si tratti di relativamente "poca roba", continuerà a restare aggrappato alla speranza che tutto svanisca da un momento all'altro senza lasciare traccia.
In pratica quando lei gli dice "Avevo una bella cosa e adesso non l'ho più", lui invece di incazzarsi si sente in colpa (si dice: "ma che egoista che sono, per un bacetto e qualche sms, a fare tutto sto casino"). IMHO


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E invece il mio ex non ha creduto neppure per un secondo che l'essere senza sesso, baci, coccole, da 8 mesi, senza contare la penuria precedente, che il suo essersi sempre rifiutato di dirmi ti amo, che il suo essere completamente assente in casa, il suo rifiutarsi di parlarmi, avessero potuto essere motivazioni del mio tradimento :mrgreen:
> Subito detto che ero una zoccola stronza e approfittatrice, e non ha mai tentennato.
> Forse non si fidava tanto neppure prima


perchè in malafede era lui, appunto.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> In questo momento, temo di no.
> Ma il fatto di chiarire i termini della questione credo che non sia poi così irrilevante, in quanto finchè lui resta convinto che si tratti di relativamente "poca roba", continuerà a restare aggrappato alla speranza che tutto svanisca da un momento all'altro senza lasciare traccia.
> In pratica quando lei gli dice "Avevo una bella cosa e adesso non l'ho più", lui invece di incazzarsi si sente in colpa (si dice: "ma che egoista che sono, per un bacetto e qualche sms, a fare tutto sto casino"). IMHO



Ok ma danny ha chiarito di aver letto tutta la corrispo denza. O vogliamo credere a un piano diabolico per fargli trovare sms farlocchi ?
mi sembra indubbio che la conoscenZa tra i due sia quella qua descritta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok ma danny ha chiarito di aver letto tutta la corrispo denza.* O vogliamo credere a un piano diabolico per fargli trovare sms farlocchi ?
> *mi sembra indubbio che la conoscenZa tra i due sia quella qua descritta.


no. Ma che alcuni ... magari più compromettenti li abbia cancellati... ci sta.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E invece il mio ex non ha creduto neppure per un secondo che l'essere senza sesso, baci, coccole, da 8 mesi, senza contare la penuria precedente, che il suo essersi sempre rifiutato di dirmi ti amo, che il suo essere completamente assente in casa, il suo rifiutarsi di parlarmi, avessero potuto essere motivazioni del mio tradimento :mrgreen:
> Subito detto che ero una zoccola stronza e approfittatrice, e non ha mai tentennato.
> Forse non si fidava tanto neppure prima


Mi insegnava Anceschi
Nulla vieta che qualcuno possa trovare in un quadro un oggetto contundente.
Nessuno più di te è al tempo stesso sperimentatrice e vittima del mondo come volontà e rappresentazione.

Tu comunque, per come sei, non riuscirai MAI a capire che colpo micidiale gli hai dato...
Lasciandolo.

Vedi lui, secondo me, non ti avrebbe mai creduta capace di tradirlo e di lasciarlo.
Era seriamente convinto che tu fossi felice nella vita che lui aveva previsto per te.

Sono curioso di vedere che donna riuscirà a tirarsi su come compagna.

Quello che tu hai dato a lui a fondo perduto
è già molto di più di quello che ho ricevuto io.

Con lui forse ci vuole una donna di grande polso che lo costringa nei fatti ad uscire dalle sue manie.

Una sicurona con un insicuro...
Lo sistema sempre per le feste sempre...e come corrono gli uomini...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Si,piu' o meno e' quello che penso di certe troie.....ma anche delle altre......e come sempre sei troppo misericordioso....e ad essere troppo misericordiosi sai com'e' finito quel mecenate....


Sniff...sob...sob...
Ci sarà un paradiso per certe troie...
Sniff sob...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Questo è il punto. Non conta quando si sono conosciuti, quanto si sono frequentati e cosa hanno fatto. Danny non saprà mai la verità perchè la moglie non gliela racconterà e comunque lui non le crederà. Questo è il punto.


La grande domanda di Pilato a Cristo
Quid est veritas?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè in malafede era lui, appunto.


Non lo penso in malafede
Ma pieno di manie e paure...
Cioè come fa esistere uno che si sente minacciato
dai racconti sugli ex di sua moglie?

Assurdo...

Cioè sai quelle persone che si sentono sempre vittime di complotti...
Ricorda tanto a me un dipendente di mio padre...
Ti guardava vitreo e non sapevi mai come parlargli...

Cioè non lui ha tentato di infilare un coldoca per il verso contrario rischiando di distruggere un motore...
No...Sono i paroni cativi che ce l'hanno su con lu...


----------



## eagle (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La grande domanda di Pilato a Cristo
> Quid est veritas?


Pilato si lavò le mani perchè non avrebbe mai saputo la verità. Lo stesso dovrebbe fare Danny, è inutile che si sforzi di capire quello che, almeno adesso, non potrebbe capire.


----------



## Leda (15 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ora, dire che tutte le donne siano delle vacche che si prestano incuranti alla monta promiscua continuando a ruminare il buon fieno nel trogolo che hanno innanzi mi pare una considerazione fin troppo generosa per quanto vagamente tacciabile di non essere politically correct, quindi mi guarderei bene dallo scriverla senza dissociarmene, tuttavia esistono anche verità scomode, ruvide come la scabra selce ed altrettanto raffinate nell'uso.
> Se il grande demiurgo dell'universo avesse voluto che le donne fossero fotografate nude non avrebbe donato al genere umano prima gli indumenti e poi, solo poi, la macchina fotografica!
> I fatti stanno lì a dimostrare che chi sovverte l'ordine naturale delle cose in questo modo poi deve sottomettersi di buon grado alle violente punizioni che il Grande Scroto Primigenio gli rigurgiterà addosso dall'alto della sua infinita cattiveria e della sua grandissima fibrillazione!
> Non basta un Alighiero Noschese qualunque per impersonare chi ha ruoli di comando e competenze tecniche, perchè così le guerre di perdono e le centrali nucleari esplodono!
> Lo stesso dicasi di donne e troie e di uomini e baggiani.


Il Grande Scroto Primigenio è il nume tutelare di questo luogo infausto!!! 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Si,piu' o meno e' quello che penso di certe troie.....ma anche delle altre......e come sempre sei troppo misericordioso....e ad essere troppo misericordiosi sai com'e' finito quel mecenate....


L'occhio, che scruta la realtà attraverso l'orifizio rinsecchito d'una pelle di scrofa con cui fai legatura alle pagine della tua vita, ha un'invidiabile ipermetropia.
Le donne, infatti, sono un bene prezioso, una sintesi dolce ed un disco potentemente scagliato, l'uno nel forziere sepolto dei ricordo, l'altra fra le esigenze dissonanti dell'uomo ed il terzo verso una meta che gli stolti non potranno mai conseguire.
Ma hanno qualche pregio.
E lo vedi quando ti guardano con le loro pupille verdi d'invidia perchè tu sei felice mentre cambi l'olio alla macchina, quando torni dal bagno tutto sorridente e più leggero di almeno settecento grammi netti o quando canti la sigla di Daltanious mentre ti fai la barba e ti tagli tutto il mento.
Loro hanno la meravigliosa qualità di non capire le piccole cose e di non riuscire che ad avere grandi mancanze, grandi paure e grandi afflizioni.
Neppure migliaia di giganti macinati e cotti su un gigantesco BBQ potrebbero mai placare il loro appetito.
Il che è tutta salute!


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Il Grande Scroto Primigenio è il nume tutelare di questo luogo infausto!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti assicuro che non mi stavo riferendo al Conte...


----------



## Leda (15 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che non mi stavo riferendo al Conte...


Ti credo... Neppure io, d'altronde


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che non mi stavo riferendo al Conte...


Ma il mio avo prediletto...
Fu artista....
Teomondo Scrofalo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ti credo... Neppure io, d'altronde


Lui è comunque l'arbiter elegantiarum del forum...

So che concorderai con me anche se fino ad un secondo prima eri convinta di non esserlo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il mio avo prediletto...
> Fu artista....
> Teomondo Scrofalo.


Dentro le tu vene, Conte, si strusciano tutte le Muse del Parnaso.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dentro le tu vene, Conte, si strusciano tutte le Muse del Parnaso.


Ma nelle arterie lottano le arpie malefiche...
Non mi hanno mai perdonato d'esser scappato da malebolge...


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nelle arterie lottano le arpie malefiche...
> Non mi hanno mai perdonato d'esser scappato da malebolge...



Tu confondi l'Inferno col colesterolo HDL, le caste pastorelle dell'Arcadia con le Furie urlanti e il Misere di Allegri con La danza dei cavalieri di Prokofiev...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu confondi l'Inferno col colesterolo HDL, le caste pastorelle dell'Arcadia con le Furie urlanti e il Misere di Allegri con La danza dei cavalieri di Prokofiev...


Ti ho detto che se faccio un lungo lavoro di introspezione personale
vedo solo un bazar....
O un mercato persiano...

Ma il mio amico risposato dice che ora ha visto lìinferno.
E che andrà in paradiso per aver osato cacciarsi nell'inferno in terra da solo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ho detto che se faccio un lungo lavoro di introspezione personale
> vedo solo un bazar....
> O un mercato persiano...
> 
> ...


Nei bazar mediorientali se non contratti sul prezzo della merce i mercanti si sentono insultati e ti considerano un buzzurro, nei supermercati se chiedi lo sconto sulla spesa chiamano la sicurezza per buttarti fuori...

Se le donne sono le stesse, meglio cercarle rovistando tra i sacchi di curcuma e cumino che sugli scaffali lustri fra latte pastorizzato e carta igienica alla camomilla.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Nei bazar mediorientali se non contratti sul prezzo della merce i mercanti si sentono insultati e ti considerano un buzzurro, nei supermercati se chiedi lo sconto sulla spesa chiamano la sicurezza per buttarti fuori...
> 
> Se le donne sono le stesse, meglio cercarle rovistando tra i sacchi di curcuma e cumino che sugli scaffali lustri fra latte pastorizzato e carta igienica alla camomilla.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Razzista...


----------



## Eretteo (15 Novembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'occhio, che scruta la realtà attraverso l'orifizio rinsecchito d'una pelle di scrofa con cui fai legatura alle pagine della tua vita, ha un'invidiabile ipermetropia.
> Le donne, infatti, sono un bene prezioso, una sintesi dolce ed un disco potentemente scagliato, l'uno nel forziere sepolto dei ricordo, l'altra fra le esigenze dissonanti dell'uomo ed il terzo verso una meta che gli stolti non potranno mai conseguire.
> Ma hanno qualche pregio.
> E lo vedi quando ti guardano con le loro pupille verdi d'invidia perchè tu sei felice mentre cambi l'olio alla macchina, quando torni dal bagno tutto sorridente e più leggero di almeno settecento grammi netti o quando canti la sigla di Daltanious mentre ti fai la barba e ti tagli tutto il mento.
> ...


Accostare un pitecantropo ad una fine teschiata femminea,sarebbe come pretendere lo stesso lavoro da un esperto maestro d'ascia e da una troia.
Che' un conto e' darci col manico e costruire una credenza destinata a durare nei secoli,un altro e' darci col manico,spesso e volentieri non di proprieta',sfoderando tutto il repertorio in modo che l'illuso sia ingannevolmente spinto a sfalegnameggiare,pastrugnandosi fra la crescenza che lievita sozza e laida fra pellacce flaccide non piu' ancorate a carni putride di cosce vecchie e varìci ipertrofiche.
Ed il bieco inganno e' destinato a durare il battito di ciglia di una maitresse coi budelli prorompenti ed i rotoloni flatulenti.
Ma c'e' una giustizia;il verde che contorna lo strumento con cui tieni sotto controllo uno dei mille angoli della tua sala macchine,solo all'apparenza e' come le retina marcia della pettegola guercia dalla brogna lercia vicina alla chiappa sercia.
L'olio minerale va bene per le vecchie glorie,mentre nemmeno il miglior sintetico con sferette di costose e geniali molecole antiattrito,renderebbe fluide e scorrevoli le linghe rugose e pellicciose di certe vecchie vacche a due zampe.
E gli etti di profumato fardello gioiosamente scaricato nel tunnel bianco di ceramica,sarebbe degno pasto di certe anellidose meretrici.
Mai pasto migliore potrebbe essere congegnato,per saziare certe fauci use alla lordura e ricettacolo di ogni nefandezza,senza riguardo alla direzione di moto della stessa,ne' al suo stato fisico di aggregazione molecolare.
Porcherie.


----------



## Leda (16 Novembre 2013)

Chissà Danny come sta? 
Ci saranno novità?


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Novembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Accostare un pitecantropo ad una fine teschiata femminea,sarebbe come pretendere lo stesso lavoro da un esperto maestro d'ascia e da una troia.
> Che' un conto e' darci col manico e costruire una credenza destinata a durare nei secoli,un altro e' darci col manico,spesso e volentieri non di proprieta',sfoderando tutto il repertorio in modo che l'illuso sia ingannevolmente spinto a sfalegnameggiare,pastrugnandosi fra la crescenza che lievita sozza e laida fra pellacce flaccide non piu' ancorate a carni putride di cosce vecchie e varìci ipertrofiche.
> Ed il bieco inganno e' destinato a durare il battito di ciglia di una maitresse coi budelli prorompenti ed i rotoloni flatulenti.
> Ma c'e' una giustizia;il verde che contorna lo strumento con cui tieni sotto controllo uno dei mille angoli della tua sala macchine,solo all'apparenza e' come le retina marcia della pettegola guercia dalla brogna lercia vicina alla chiappa sercia.
> ...


Quanto è commovente quello che dici!
Mi pare d'intravvedere un orsetto di pezza che minaccia alcuni clienti di una rosticceria con un mitra, poi pentito si mette a piangere, urlando che la plastica deve essere riciclata, all'indirizzo della sagoma di cartone di Dan Brown della libreria lì vicino.
Ed è questa una visione poetica e mitica al tempo stesso, perchè ha la forza concorrenziale di certe svendite marchiate con sottoprezzo nelle quali puoi comprare sei telefonini al prezzo di cinque ed ha la sapienza di certi uomini che passano casualmente ditro di te mentre stai digiando il codice bancomat allo sportello automatico della banca del seme di Adrianopoli.
Tutti quelli che inneggiano alla natura anfotera del sesso e porcheggiano della natura femminile e maschile che coesisterebbero nello stesso corpo, probabilmente si riferiscono solo agli alieni del pianeta Memoruze ed in questo caso troverebbero una spropositata massa di documenti in letteratura, altrimenti probabilmente stanno autocertificando la propria confusione millantandola per verità aorganica.
Per il resto, il falegname di cui parlavi con precisione ed arte è ancora intento a fabbricare la propria pialla e le donne colle quali intrattieni rapporti onesti e sinceri sono un'impostura della gente plebea.
Impostura è anche la viscosità imperfetta che avrebbero gli oli minerali al confronto delle volgari produzioni sintetiche, fossero anche essere al doppio estere e piene di PTFE o C60, giacchè basta un po' d'idrogeno per farli diventare margarina.
E io ho sempre preferito il burro nel motore.


----------



## Debra (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun cavaliere senza macchia.
> *In questo caso io me la prendo prima con l'altro.
> Colpevole di aver insidiato la mia signora.
> *
> ...



ma tu non sei quell'individuo che ha dissuaso in tutti i modi mia cognata a fare quello che vai predicando ?
impedendole di difendere se stessa e mia nipote ?
che poi fosse la cosa da NON fare era ovvio... 
sei bravissimo a contraddirti.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

:rasoio:


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2013)

E' da un po' che non riprendo mano alla questione...
Come sta andando?
Bene.
E questa è già una sintesi.
Mia moglie non sente più l'altro ma soprattutto ora siamo tornati più vicini, direi addirittura
di più di prima che venisse a galla tutta la questione.
Lei ha detto di amarmi e tante altre cose gratificanti, per me.
Abbiamo fatto l'amore. Di notte dormiamo abbracciati.
Ci baciamo spesso. Ci siamo scritti sms. 
Tutto sembra - e sottolineo sembra - alle spalle.
Questo verbo che uso ha una sua ragione: la mia insicurezza.
Perché tutto venga dimenticato, assimilato, indebolito, deve passare la mia insicurezza.
Che si manifesta nei modi consueti, che tutti voi avrete provato.
Se nella sua giornata ci sono dei tempi morti... vi chiedete cosa ha fatto in quei momenti.
Se lei sorride... vi chiedete perché è contenta...
Se lei vi dice una cosa... vi fate mille seghe mentali...
E così via... ci vorrà tempo perché tutto questo inutile stuolo di paranoie svanisca, come ci vorrà tempo per lei
per dimenticare, sia quell'altro, sia i miei sfoghi di rabbia e disperazione.
Ognuno di noi due si porta dietro qualche privazione e un piccolo trauma, ma l'atteggiamento sembra positivo e questa fa prevedere solo cose positive.
Al presente, quindi, tutto bene.
Il futuro, come disse qualcuno, è un'ipotesi.


----------



## zanna (22 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E' da un po' che non riprendo mano alla questione...
> Come sta andando?
> Bene.
> E questa è già una sintesi.
> ...


:amici:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E' da un po' che non riprendo mano alla questione...
> Come sta andando?
> Bene.
> E questa è già una sintesi.
> ...


non guardare in faccia nessuno e vai avanti.
Bravo


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E' da un po' che non riprendo mano alla questione...
> Come sta andando?
> Bene.
> E questa è già una sintesi.
> ...




Danny, vorrei farti questa domanda:
hai parlato sempre di tradimento perpetrato da tua moglie.
La parola tradimento si presta a più di una interpretazione a seconda di come la si pensi.
Per mio marito, infatti, non sarebbe per nulla un tradimento, lo è già poco un tradimento a sfondo sessuale, quindi...
Per me è sì un tradimento, ma non essendo stato consumato, avrebbe un peso leggermente inferiore perché non si sa come sarebbe andata a finire. 
Si può solo supporre, perché lo sai che bisogna trovarcisi nella situazione.

Quindi, ti chiedo se lo consideri un tradimento a tutti gli effetti.
Inoltre, non puoi neanche sapere per certo come ti saresti posto nel caso in cui ...non è la stessa cosa, di solito è una esplosione che fa mancare letteralmente il terreno da sotto i piedi.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2013)

Il tradimento non si misura con l'attività sessuale effettivamente svolta.
Per me sarebbe stata meno grave un'orgia di una sera perpetrata da mia moglie mentre in preda ai fumi dell'alcol e confessata da lei in preda ai sensi di colpa. 
Mia moglie si è presa una sbandata per questa persona.
800 sms in 20 giorni testimoniano quanto era coinvolta...
Le sue foto nude inviate a lui... e i suoi commenti anatomici... dicono tutto.
io so di qualche bacio... due incontri... ma è tutta l'intimità che ruota attorno che mi è pesata.
Un regalo fatto a nostra figlia... da uno che in SMS dice di voler fare l'amore con sua madre... 
L'ostinazione di mia moglie a continuare anche dopo averla scoperta, giustificabile per l'attrazione che prova per lui.
Non si è consumato granché, se vogliamo metterla così, perché la faccenda è stata scoperta 20 giorni dopo che era iniziata... altrimenti il 15 novembre avrebbero fatto sesso - questo lei me l'ha confessato, sapeva che sarebbe successo - ... e dopo ancora si sarebbero visti... e chissà come sarebbe andata a finire, come dici tu. Sai come inizia, non sai come finisce. Mai.
Se non è tradimento, questo...


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento non si misura con l'attività sessuale effettivamente svolta.
> Per me sarebbe stata meno grave un'orgia di una sera perpetrata da mia moglie mentre in preda ai fumi dell'alcol e confessata da lei in preda ai sensi di colpa.
> Mia moglie si era presa una sbandata per questa persona.
> 800 sms in 20 giorni testimoniano quanto era coinvolta...
> ...




Siamo d'accordo anche qui Danny!
Anche per me sarebbe stato molto meno grave, quasi il nulla, se il mio avesse fatto quello che hai scritto.
E' l'intimità, l'intesa...gran brutta roba.


----------



## erab (22 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E' da un po' che non riprendo mano alla questione...
> Come sta andando?
> Bene.
> E questa è già una sintesi.
> ...


Non sono paranoie, sono la tua forma di autodifesa.
Posso chiederti se tua moglie ha cercato o sta cercando, una motivazione per tutto quello che è successo?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento non si misura con l'attività sessuale effettivamente svolta.
> Per me sarebbe stata meno grave un'orgia di una sera perpetrata da mia moglie mentre in preda ai fumi dell'alcol e confessata da lei in preda ai sensi di colpa.
> Mia moglie si era presa una sbandata per questa persona.
> 800 sms in 20 giorni testimoniano quanto era coinvolta...
> ...


Ciao Danny mi fa piacere che tutto,apparentemente,sia risolto.Ma io starei in orecchia,il tradimento e'una droga,io lo sto provando...non si smette piu'.Pensa sono passato da 20 marlboro al gg,a zero...ma sta palude non esco.


----------



## danielacala (22 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento non si misura con l'attività sessuale effettivamente svolta.
> Per me sarebbe stata meno grave un'orgia di una sera perpetrata da mia moglie mentre in preda ai fumi dell'alcol e confessata da lei in preda ai sensi di colpa.
> Mia moglie si era presa una sbandata per questa persona.
> 800 sms in 20 giorni testimoniano quanto era coinvolta...
> ...


Bene sono felice per Voi ...

e  il fatto che non sia andata all'appuntamento del 15 è molto importante:up:

sei stato razionale ed hai controllato  le tue  reazioni.BRAVO.

Personalmente penso che se due persone desiderano stare insieme

possono con tempo e fatica ritrovare l'amore iniziale,

 possono comprendere che spesso si sbaglia in due.

Il perdono forse non arrivera' subito...ma giorno per giorno..

 AUGURI


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento non si misura con l'attività sessuale effettivamente svolta.
> Per me sarebbe stata meno grave un'orgia di una sera perpetrata da mia moglie mentre in preda ai fumi dell'alcol e confessata da lei in preda ai sensi di colpa.
> Mia moglie si era presa una sbandata per questa persona.
> 800 sms in 20 giorni testimoniano quanto era coinvolta...
> ...


ok,appurato che l'appuntamento d venerdì scorso è saltato,che garanzie hai che la cosa non stia continuando sottotraccia?  parvemi di ricordare che il ganzo di tua moglie sapesse esattamente quando tua moglie è da sola in ufficio


----------



## devastata (22 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny, vorrei farti questa domanda:
> hai parlato sempre di tradimento perpetrato da tua moglie.
> La parola tradimento si presta a più di una interpretazione a seconda di come la si pensi.
> Per mio marito, infatti, non sarebbe per nulla un tradimento, lo è già poco un tradimento a sfondo sessuale, quindi...
> ...



Diletta, se una arriva a quel punto, è tradimento, non ha importanza se non sono riusciti a fare sesso al 100%, nella sua mente lo desiderava, che altro deve fare uno per tradire?

Non cambia averlo puciato o meno, è il desiderio di un altro, intenso e unico, che già dice tutto, anche se non si fossero sfiorati, invece c'è stato anche quello, e una comunicazione intensa, poi vedi tu, indipendentemente dalle giustificazioni di tuo e di mio marito cos'è un tradimento.


----------



## danielacala (22 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,appurato che l'appuntamento d venerdì scorso è saltato,che garanzie hai che la cosa non stia continuando sottotraccia?  parvemi di ricordare che il ganzo di tua moglie sapesse esattamente quando tua moglie è da sola in ufficio


I fantasmi esistono...non creiamone  altri ....

la fiducia svanisce ma Danny deve superare paure dubbi...

altrimenti addio storia d'amore.


----------



## Principessa (22 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Danny mi fa piacere che tutto,apparentemente,sia risolto.Ma io starei in orecchia,il tradimento e'una droga,io lo sto provando...non si smette piu'.Pensa sono passato da 20 marlboro al gg,a zero...ma sta palude non esco.


Dai, non è detto.
E' una situazione diversa, sua moglie gli ha raccontato tutto e non vuole perderlo.
Non credo che ritorni a fare certe cose, rischiando tutto...


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2013)

mi sa che ti sei persa qualche capitolo della vicenda


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Danny mi fa piacere che tutto,apparentemente,sia risolto.Ma io starei in orecchia,il tradimento e'una droga,io lo sto provando...non si smette piu'.Pensa sono passato da 20 marlboro al gg,a zero...ma sta palude non esco.



Droga è la parola giusta, ed è quella che ha usato mia moglie stasera.
Lo sappiamo tutti che questi giorni trascorsi sono solo un tentativo di ricominciare.
Sono stati belli e hanno dimostrato almeno l'intenzione di ricominciare insieme.
Ma sono una maschera. I veri problemi iniziano ora, continueranno nei prossimi mesi... ci vorrà molto tempo ancora per uscirne fuori, se se ne esce.
Ho riportato le mie impressioni in ogni momento come se questo fosse un diario, per raccontare un processo che tutti voi conoscete bene.
Ma ho aggiunto che riguardano un presente, e che il futuro è un'ipotesi.
Lei stasera mi ha confessato che si sente svuotata. Senza aggiungere altro.
Le conclusioni le ho tratte io "Ti manca, il vuoto che senti è la sua assenza."
"Sì"
E' come una droga: pensi di riuscire a smettere, ma quando lo fai ti accorgi quanto è difficile.
Si ragiona spesso sul tradimento come la conseguenza finale della morte di una coppia.
Invece è solo l'inizio. E' col tradimento che cominciano i veri problemi. 
Si ragionava su una coppia di amici. Tutto è partito da lì. Lui che convive con una che promette di lasciare e l'amica nostra che aspetta di diventare la sua fidanzata. "Gli uomini al 90% fanno così. Promettono per ottenere quello che vogliono, poi..."
"Le donne invece?"
"Loro no. Sono loro che prendono le decisioni. E se ne vanno"
"E' per questo che quando ho scoperto la tua storia ho avuto molta paura che te ne andassi"
"Ma lui non avrebbe mai lasciato sua moglie. Voleva solo portarmi a letto"
La volontà di mia moglie apparentemente sembra non esistere nelle sue spiegazioni: l'esito della storia sarebbe dipeso da lui e dalla distanza tra loro. Mia moglie non ha mai chiarito le sue intenzioni, si nasconde da sempre dietro le contingenze. 
"Voglio chiarire, però: io non lo amo."
"Per ora. Quanto si può capire all'inizio se si può amare una persona o no? Comprendo che è una richiesta che non accetterai - in questo momento abbiamo due esigenze diverse, io voglio te e a te manca lui - ma se hai bisogno del mio aiuto, io sono qui."
"No, è meglio di no"
"Lo sapevo"
E così eccoci qui, distanti, ovviamente, come non mai, ma apparentemente vicini.
Dice mia moglie che ci vorranno mesi per lasciare alle spalle tutto questo
"Speriamo che tutto torni come prima", aggiunge.
Sta cominciando la crisi d'astinenza. La noia, il vuoto, il silenzio cominciano a farsi largo dentro di lei.
E in me cresce l'insicurezza. 
E così mentre lei dorme mi ritrovo a scrivere, sfogando le mie paure come sempre qui.
Quanto si deve fingere, quanti sorrisi, quante risate siamo costretti a fare.
La conseguenza più nefasta di un tradimento è il ritrovarsi due persone che prima condividevano tutto improvvisamente seguire due direzioni divergenti, senza possibilità di aiutarsi l'un con l'altro.
Qui diventa necessario un grandissimo sforzo per accettare ogni giorno questo, con la sola forza data dalla speranza che si ritorni a vivere parallelamente in un tempo non lontano. 
Sperando che nel frattempo lui non torni a farsi vivo, interrompendo questo processo.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2013)

lei hai rovinato il gioco e ora non sa se troncare davvero (ma lo farebbe solo per te,non per se stessa) oppure se fartela sotto il naso chiamandolo quando è in ufficio da sola

in ogni caso lei non ti dirà mai cosa le frulla veramente in capo


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dai, non è detto.
> E' una situazione diversa, sua moglie gli ha raccontato tutto e non vuole perderlo.
> Non credo che ritorni a fare certe cose, rischiando tutto...



Dipende, e lo sappiamo tutti questo.
Ora lei non vuole perdere la famiglia, me, quello che ha.
Ma allo stesso tempo sente la mancanza di lui.
Questo è un equilibrio instabile, precario, e tutto può ancora accadere.
Mi dice "Abbiamo bisogno di un viaggio per tirarci su".
Una metafora della fuga.

Le emozioni che può dare un amante un marito in nessuna maniera le può sostituire.
Il marito è la stabilità, l'affetto, la storia, tutte cose che producono veramente poche endorfine.
E' una questione chimica, alla fine. Le endorfine sono degli oppiacei endogeni, cioè prodotti dal nostro organismo.
L'amante ti regala endorfine a gogo, e tu ne diventi dipendente, proprio come fosse una droga.
Il tuo umore varia, sei eccitata, allegra, dimentichi i problemi, stai da dio.
Lasci l'amante e il corpo pian piano va in crisi, produce meno endorfine.
Addio desiderio sessuale, torna la tristezza. Ecco i problemi del sonno (mia moglie è insonne da qualche mese).
E a questo punto cosa fai?
Ovviamente ricolleghi il benessere chimico all'amante... e il gioco riprende.
Esattamente quello che succedeva ai drogati che conoscevo quando ero ragazzo.
Siamo vicini temo a questa fase.
Il desiderio sessuale è già calato.


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lei hai rovinato il gioco e ora non sa se troncare davvero (ma lo farebbe solo per te,non per se stessa) oppure se fartela sotto il naso chiamandolo quando è in ufficio da sola
> 
> in ogni caso lei non ti dirà mai cosa le frulla veramente in capo


Questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende, e lo sappiamo tutti questo.
> Ora lei non vuole perdere la famiglia, me, quello che ha.
> Ma allo stesso tempo sente la mancanza di lui.
> Questo è un equilibrio instabile, precario, e tutto può ancora accadere.
> ...


quell'uomo,e se tu a mezzanotte e mezzo di venerdì sera invece di stare qui a parlare di endorfine prendessi sta donna e le dicessi che cosa ha voglia di fare?

veramente,fai venire voglia di metterti le corna solo a leggerti

ti rendi conto che stai chiedendo a tua moglie di rinunciare ad un sogno in cambio di nulla,vero?

come pensi di far ripartire il tuo matrimonio su ste basi?


----------



## net (23 Novembre 2013)

Ciao, danny. Eh sì, non può che essere difficile adesso, probabilmente tua moglie è entrata in contatto con una parte di sè che aveva perduto dopo il matrimonio, soffocandola di responsabilità e routine. Ma non dimenticare che è lì con te. Ama te. Queste, adesso, sono le sue certezze. E le tue. Per il resto, tieni duro e passerà, ne sono sicura. Ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## ipazia (23 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende, e lo sappiamo tutti questo.
> Ora lei non vuole perdere la famiglia, me, quello che ha.
> Ma allo stesso tempo sente la mancanza di lui.
> Questo è un equilibrio instabile, precario, e tutto può ancora accadere.
> ...


Danny io credo tu te la stia un po' raccontando. Scusami.

Perché anziché parlare del tipo di cui è invaghita tua moglie, individuandolo come contenitore dei vostri malesseri, non parlate di voi?

Se non ci riuscite, il problema delle endorfine, a mio parere, è proprio l'ultimo.

Rischiate di costruire il vostro percorso presente, e quindi quello futuro, su un suo sacrificio per te...te lo sconsiglio caldamente, sai..


----------



## morfeo78 (23 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende, e lo sappiamo tutti questo.
> Ora lei non vuole perdere la famiglia, me, quello che ha.
> Ma allo stesso tempo sente la mancanza di lui.
> Questo è un equilibrio instabile, precario, e tutto può ancora accadere.
> ...


Credo che abbia ragione. Un bel viaggio potrebbe essere una occasione per ricominciare.  Distrarsi dalla droga nel momento più forte di astinenza. La cosa peggiore in questo momento è che pensi di aver scelto di rinchiudersi di nuovo in gabbia....personalmente io non vedo la famiglia come una gabbia, ma credo che il marito possa dare oltre che l'affetto e la stabilita pure l'endorfina di cui sente il bisogno. 

Non ricadere nella monotonia,pure nelle piccole cose, vai fuori dagli schemi  o ritrovarsi punto a capo è un attimo. E magari diventa pure più brava a nascondere le sue fughe d'amore. 

In bocca al lupo


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Danny io credo tu te la stia un po' raccontando. Scusami.
> 
> Perché anziché parlare del tipo di cui è invaghita tua moglie, individuandolo come contenitore dei vostri malesseri, non parlate di voi?
> 
> ...



Perché parlare di noi è uno sport che pratichiamo da 25 anni, fin dall'inizio della nostra storia.
Perché non ci siamo mai taciuti niente o almeno così credevo io fino all'inizio di questo mese. Perché abbiamo condiviso una vita, nel bene e nel male, e tante tante cose accadute durante questa vita.
Perché di noi abbiamo parlato anche in questi giorni che non ho scritto sul forum, e ci siamo aperti.
Di una sola cosa tacciamo, ed è quello che ci divide: di lui.
E' una cosa che ho negato fin dall'inizio, e che però molti di voi avevano colto subito, e che ho faticato a vedere, perché mi fa male: che lei si sia presa una cotta per un altro e che non le sia passata. Non c'è nulla da capire, spiegarsi...
E' la solita, vecchia storia di sempre, di tutti.


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2013)

net ha detto:


> Ciao, danny. Eh sì, non può che essere difficile adesso, probabilmente tua moglie è entrata in contatto con una parte di sè che aveva perduto dopo il matrimonio, soffocandola di responsabilità e routine. Ma non dimenticare che è lì con te. Ama te. Queste, adesso, sono le sue certezze. E le tue. Per il resto, tieni duro e passerà, ne sono sicura. Ti abbraccio forte.



Speriamo!


----------



## Principessa (23 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Le emozioni che può dare un amante un marito in nessuna maniera le può sostituire.
> Il marito è la stabilità, l'affetto, la storia, tutte cose che producono veramente poche endorfine.
> E' una questione chimica, alla fine. Le endorfine sono degli oppiacei endogeni, cioè prodotti dal nostro organismo.
> L'amante ti regala endorfine a gogo, e tu ne diventi dipendente, proprio come fosse una droga.
> ...


È vero, è una droga, ma come ogni droga dà un piacere momentaneo e non sostituisce assolutamente il calore di una famiglia vera.
Sai quando ho capito che dovevo chiudere ogni contatto con il mio amante e nemmeno tenerlo in caldo?
Quando ho realizzato che se avessi avuto lui, al posto del mio compagno, mi sarei sentita persa, mentre senza amante avrei avuto tristezza, che poi sarebbe passata. E infatti è andata così.
Non ti dare per vinto.
Trova delle cose nuove da fare con lei,


----------



## Principessa (23 Novembre 2013)

Stupiscila anche a letto.
La mancanza di lui passerà...
Vedi, se era così importante, se era così convinta, sarebbe già andata via.
Io penso proprio che lei ami te, è solo stanca della inevitabile routine matrimoniale, come credo sarai stanco anche tu.
Ma potete cambiare le cose, basta non chiudersi e osare...
Osa, senza paura della sua reazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2013)

*danny*

la reazione di tua moglie era prevedibile, ha staccato la spina con lui prima che la cotta passasse, vero può essere considerata una droga ma anche dalla dipendenza si guarisce. Lei ha preso la decisione e tu la devi supportare quindi : si un viaggio va benissimo anche un week, ogni tanto stupiscila con qualche cosa che sai le può piacere, continuate a dialogare e vedrai che piano piano tutto si recupera .... Quanto ci vorrà non so tu o lei pensate mesi a magri sarà meno, in bocca al lupo


----------



## ipazia (23 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Perché parlare di noi è uno sport che pratichiamo da 25 anni, fin dall'inizio della nostra storia.
> Perché non ci siamo mai taciuti niente o almeno così credevo io fino all'inizio di questo mese. Perché abbiamo condiviso una vita, nel bene e nel male, e tante tante cose accadute durante questa vita.
> Perché di noi abbiamo parlato anche in questi giorni che non ho scritto sul forum, e ci siamo aperti.
> *Di una sola cosa tacciamo, ed è quello che ci divide: di lui.*
> ...


sai Danny, quando desidero un altro uomo, il desiderio nasce dentro di me, ed è desiderio di ...... 

L'altro risponde a quei bisogni che il mio desiderio esprime. Non è l'altro, sono io, i miei desideri, i miei bisogni. 
L'altro è solo una via...fra le tante.

E risponde in quello specifico momento lì, fra l'altro, perchè ciò che desideravo 10 anni fa non è quello che desidero ora e molto probabilmente non sarà quello che desidererò fra altri 10 anni.

E ciò che mi potrebbe allontanare dal compagno, non è il cercare risposte fuori di lui a bisogni che lui non può soddisfare, ma interrompere la narrazione di quei bisogni. 

Una scopata non potrebbe mai allontanarmi da lui...e non l'ha fatto..ciò che mi potrebbe allontanare, e che potrebbe allontanare lui, sarebbe il non riuscire più a raccontarci di come stiamo cambiando, di come cambia il nostro modo di intendere il piacere e lo scambio. E la tolleranza al dolore che inevitabilmente ci diamo.

Ciò che ci porterebbe ad allontanarci sarebbe il non riuscire più ad incontrarci nel cambiamento di ognuno, mettendolo sul tavolo e guardandolo insieme, senza attaccarci l'uno all'altra ma pensando al proprio benessere per poterlo dare all'altro e rispettando la ricerca di benessere dell'altro.

Questo è il modo in cui la vedo, e la vivo, io...poi ecco..ovviamente modi diversi di vivere portano a modi diversi di leggere la vita:smile:

Vi auguro in bocca al lupo...


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende, e lo sappiamo tutti questo.
> Ora lei non vuole perdere la famiglia, me, quello che ha.
> Ma allo stesso tempo sente la mancanza di lui.
> Questo è un equilibrio instabile, precario, e tutto può ancora accadere.
> ...



Sì, ma le cotte seguono il loro corso: piano piano si affievoliscono fino a finire del tutto e finirà anche l'infatuazione di tua moglie per quel marpione.
La cosa pericolosa è che, quando ciò accadrà, ed accadrà, tu non sarai più quello che scrive adesso e avrai una visione diversa di tutta la faccenda fino a rivedere e forse a ribaltare completamente l'idea che avevi tu della vostra coppia.
Sarà allora che proverai una delusione così cocente che, quella che hai ora non è niente...
Scusami per la durezza, sarà il tempo...


----------



## andrea53 (23 Novembre 2013)

*Sì, una metafora...*



Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma le cotte seguono il loro corso: piano piano si affievoliscono fino a finire del tutto e finirà anche l'infatuazione di tua moglie per quel marpione.
> La cosa pericolosa è che, quando ciò accadrà, ed accadrà, tu non sarai più quello che scrive adesso e avrai una visione diversa di tutta la faccenda fino a rivedere e forse a ribaltare completamente l'idea che avevi tu della vostra coppia.
> Sarà allora che proverai una delusione così cocente che, quella che hai ora non è niente...
> Scusami per la durezza, sarà il tempo...





danny ha detto:


> Dipende, e lo sappiamo tutti questo.
> Ora lei non vuole perdere la famiglia, me, quello che ha.
> Ma allo stesso tempo sente la mancanza di lui.
> Questo è un equilibrio instabile, precario, e tutto può ancora accadere.
> ...


Certamente. Ma in questa fase quel che ti chiede mi pare sensato. Stare insieme in viaggio aiuta a ritrovare l'intesa affievolita dal tempo. Sai che questo è stato per me il modo migliore per scoprire le persone che avevo vicine? Non avrei sposato mia moglie se non mi fossi inteso con lei al tempo in cui ci perdemmo in giro per l'Europa. 
Come diceva Chatwin, non sono le persone a fare il viaggio, ma il viaggio che fa le persone. 
Secondo il mio modesto parere, tua moglie ha ragione. Fate un viaggio insieme, condividete delle esperienze, dei momenti nuovi. 
Prendi esempio dal cinema e dalla letteratura, che fanno del racconto di viaggio uno degli spunti più frequenti. Il viaggio è la metafora della vita e voi avete bisogno di staccare dalla monotonia che vi ha portato su questo binario morto. Andate via, non scegliete qualcosa di troppo organizzato, metteteci un pizzico di sale avventuroso, ovunque andiate. Anche guidare l'auto in qualche grande città sconosciuta (col navigatore spento) può essere elettrizzante. Andate, sbagliate strada, discutete, litigate e poi rideteci sopra. Aiuta, credimi, aiuta eccome!


----------



## mic (23 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> sai Danny, quando desidero un altro uomo, il desiderio nasce dentro di me, ed è desiderio di ......
> 
> L'altro risponde a quei bisogni che il mio desiderio esprime. Non è l'altro, sono io, i miei desideri, i miei bisogni.
> L'altro è solo una via...fra le tante.
> ...


Concetto valido solo se entrambi la pensate così. Ma non so se possa essere valido anche per una famiglia. Non so proprio...


----------



## ipazia (23 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Concetto valido solo se entrambi la pensate così. Ma non so se possa essere valido anche per una famiglia. Non so proprio...


Se non fosse valido per entrambi, non sarebbe possibile quello che viene dopo il grassetto 

Io non so se possa essere valido o meno..mi piace pensare che ognuno si possa dare le regole di coppia, familiari che più rispondono al benessere di tutti i coinvolti...e che questo, ovviamente, sia costruito insieme nella chiarezza, anche a costo di far male e accettando che l'altro possa far male.


----------



## mic (24 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se non fosse valido per entrambi, non sarebbe possibile quello che viene dopo il grassetto
> 
> Io non so se possa essere valido o meno..mi piace pensare che ognuno si possa dare le regole di coppia, familiari che più rispondono al benessere di tutti i coinvolti...e che questo, ovviamente, sia costruito insieme nella chiarezza, anche a costo di far male e accettando che l'altro possa far male.


Possibile ma improbabile. Il baricentro della coppia si modifica quando questa diventa famiglia...una famiglia è sempre più grande della somma dei suoi componenti per quanto possa sembrare strano.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma le cotte seguono il loro corso: piano piano si affievoliscono fino a finire del tutto e finirà anche l'infatuazione di tua moglie per quel marpione.
> La cosa pericolosa è che, quando ciò accadrà, ed accadrà, tu non sarai più quello che scrive adesso e avrai una visione diversa di tutta la faccenda fino a rivedere e forse a ribaltare completamente l'idea che avevi tu della vostra coppia.
> Sarà allora che proverai una delusione così cocente che, quella che hai ora non è niente...
> Scusami per la durezza, sarà il tempo...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Ma danny...
Senti questa...
Se lei ti dice ah sai sono una donna diversa ora...sono cresciuta...

Tu rispondele...
NO mia cara...
Ti sei solo montata la testa...
E hai fatto una grama figura con me: tuo marito.

Che le donne imparino una buona volta
che la cosa peggiore che ci possa capitare è vergognarsi di loro...

Ah come era che dicevi cara?
Che avevi trovato il vero amore....e che per questo...
Ah si cara....lui sapeva amarti vero?
Però cara, vedi ehm...
Lui non si è certo sorbito 25 anni di tue paturnie eh?

Facile giocare così...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se non fosse valido per entrambi, non sarebbe possibile quello che viene dopo il grassetto
> 
> Io non so se possa essere valido o meno..mi piace pensare che ognuno si possa dare le regole di coppia, familiari che più rispondono al benessere di tutti i coinvolti...e che questo, ovviamente, sia costruito insieme nella chiarezza, anche a costo di far male e accettando che l'altro possa far male.


Ed  questo il difficile...


----------



## Daniele (24 Novembre 2013)

Ho riletto più volte il titolo (anche il resto però), ma il titolo mi suggerisce solo una cosa, compra tanta ma tanta vasellina, visto che ti piace prenderlo nel sedere sarà più confortable o meglio alla cinese "shufu"! Auguri e sono felice che hai scelto la strada delle non emorroidi.

Ciao


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho riletto più volte il titolo (anche il resto però), ma il titolo mi suggerisce solo una cosa, compra tanta ma tanta vasellina, visto che ti piace prenderlo nel sedere sarà più confortable o meglio alla cinese "shufu"! Auguri e sono felice che hai scelto la strada delle non emorroidi.
> 
> Ciao


Utilissimo consiglio il tuo. Complimenti.
La prossima volta oltre la copertina leggi e capisci anche il resto del libro... Grazie.


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Certamente. Ma in questa fase quel che ti chiede mi pare sensato. Stare insieme in viaggio aiuta a ritrovare l'intesa affievolita dal tempo. Sai che questo è stato per me il modo migliore per scoprire le persone che avevo vicine? Non avrei sposato mia moglie se non mi fossi inteso con lei al tempo in cui ci perdemmo in giro per l'Europa.
> Come diceva Chatwin, non sono le persone a fare il viaggio, ma il viaggio che fa le persone.
> Secondo il mio modesto parere, tua moglie ha ragione. Fate un viaggio insieme, condividete delle esperienze, dei momenti nuovi.
> Prendi esempio dal cinema e dalla letteratura, che fanno del racconto di viaggio uno degli spunti più frequenti. Il viaggio è la metafora della vita e voi avete bisogno di staccare dalla monotonia che vi ha portato su questo binario morto. Andate via, non scegliete qualcosa di troppo organizzato, metteteci un pizzico di sale avventuroso, ovunque andiate. Anche guidare l'auto in qualche grande città sconosciuta (col navigatore spento) può essere elettrizzante. Andate, sbagliate strada, discutete, litigate e poi rideteci sopra. Aiuta, credimi, aiuta eccome!



Sì lo credo anch'io.
Il we è stato bello, poi. Come tanti di voi avranno provato, il periodo successivo alla scoperta di un tradimento diventa un crogiolo di emozioni contrastanti. E' anche inutile stare a raccontare giorno per giorno quello che accade... non vi è continuità. 
Quello che noto è che quanto accaduto sta servendo per mettere in rivoluzione la nostra vita, comunque.
Il che non è del tutto negativo, anzi. 
E' difficile da descrivere e da comprendere, ma vengono alla ribalta tutti i nodi di ciascuno, e se vi è alla base comunque un rapporto ancora importante, può capitare che li si risolva o che perlomeno nasca la volontà di farlo.
E' - come dire - un periodo di scoperta reciproca in una fase di cambiamento - la nostra vita era già cambiata dopo la nascita della figlia, la morte dei suoi genitori, i problemi di entrambi di salute... 
Ci siamo molto riavvicinati, e questo al di là di tutto, ha una sua importanza.
Il viaggio... ne stiamo parlando... nella nostra vita mia moglie ed io abbiamo viaggiato parecchio... ed è sempre stato un momento di emozioni condivise.
Con la nascita della figlia la nostra vita è diventata molto più statica, e insieme a una routine necessaria che qualunque genitore conosce, si sono ridotti enormemente gli spazi personali: abbiamo vissuto in funzione solo delle esigenze di nostra figlia. Ora occorre riprenderli, in maniera da avere comunque anche una vita di coppia come c'era prima.
Come dire, quello che sembrava un punto di fine, può diventare un punto di partenza.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho riletto più volte il titolo (anche il resto però), ma il titolo mi suggerisce solo una cosa, compra tanta ma tanta vasellina, visto che ti piace prenderlo nel sedere sarà più confortable o meglio alla cinese "shufu"! Auguri e sono felice che hai scelto la strada delle non emorroidi.
> 
> Ciao


Daniele vaffanculo.


----------



## danielacala (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Ma danny...
> Senti questa...
> Se lei ti dice ah sai sono una donna diversa ora...sono cresciuta...
> ...


QUOTO....

 ma la stessa cosa vale anche per i maschietti

che vogliono divertirsi perche' stanchi della propria

mogliettina/compagna ....ma ditelo parlate..chiedete

...vedrete che vi saranno offerti rapporti sessuali a

TESTAINGIU'...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> QUOTO....
> 
> ma la stessa cosa vale anche per i maschietti
> 
> ...


Mah mia moglie dice sempre che...
che...

Ma perchè non porti la biancheria sporca dalle tue amiche?
Io mi sarei un po' rotta di lavare e stirare le tue robe eh?....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma dice anche
che una brava amica sa che dietro un uomo sposato c'è una donna...
che aspetta a casa il marito con il mattarello in mano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Per esempio
se le amiche di lothar
vedessero sua moglie

scapperebbero a gambe levate
la moglie di Lothar è in grado di fulminarti con uno sguardo...
Se ti guarda in cagnesco poi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah mia moglie dice sempre che...
> che...
> 
> Ma perchè non porti la biancheria sporca dalle tue amiche?
> ...


E pensare che con questo ultimo compagno

avevo delegato il lavaggio della biancheria sporca ecc.

pensi che a furia di delegare abbia pensato di richiedere

altri SERVIZI PRIVATI....aiuto ho delegato troppo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (25 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Possibile ma improbabile. Il baricentro della coppia si modifica quando questa diventa famiglia...una famiglia è sempre più grande della somma dei suoi componenti per quanto possa sembrare strano.


...che il tutto sia maggiore della somma delle parti, e a questo mi inchino, è un dato, naturale..basta osservare ciò che ci circonda, dall'organizzazione sociale delle formiche agli ecosistemi complessi, di cui anche noi siamo parte

Ed è proprio partendo da questo presupposto che penso che non bastino un IO ed un TU per fare un NOI. 
Ma è invece necessaria un 'intenzionalità progettuale di cura ognuno di se stesso per poter quotidianamente arricchire quel NOI, che non è somma semplice ma complessa.

E partendo dal presupposto che ogni IO e ogni TU, sono innanzitutto individualità, e quindi diversità a confronto, credo sia un diritto ed un dovere di ognuno portare la propria diversità a confronto con l'altro per individuare la strada migliore adatta a quell'IO e a quel TU, che si incontrano nel NOI. 

Strada che nessuno può indicare al posto di chi quel percorso sta costruendo. 
Ci si può orientare individuando modelli di riferimento, che sono appunto di riferimento e quindi chiedono di essere calati nella speciale particolarità di quel NOI.

Io porto il mio pensiero, la mia esperienza. Ma è mia è del mio compagno. 
L'abbiamo costruita su misura su di noi, e la costruiamo ed adattiamo ogni giorno. 
E discende da ciò che siamo e da ciò che le esperienze ci hanno portato ad essere.

Non è una via valida in assoluto, è valida per noi, che abbiamo fatto la fatica di costruircela.

Non è possibile, e neanche improbabile.

E' una via. Ognuno poi sceglie secondo le sue inclinazioni e il suo personale modo di interpretare la vita...ma per scegliere bisogna anche sapere che di vie ne esistono molte...a questo serve il confronto, io credo.


----------



## ipazia (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ed  questo il difficile...


...ma senza questo, cosa resta?....


----------



## mic (25 Novembre 2013)

*Mio pensiero...*



ipazia ha detto:


> ...che il tutto sia maggiore della somma delle parti, e a questo mi inchino, è un dato, naturale..basta osservare ciò che ci circonda, dall'organizzazione sociale delle formiche agli ecosistemi complessi, di cui anche noi siamo parte
> 
> Ed è proprio partendo da questo presupposto che penso che non bastino un IO ed un TU per fare un NOI.
> Ma è invece necessaria un 'intenzionalità progettuale di cura ognuno di se stesso per poter quotidianamente arricchire quel NOI, che non è somma semplice ma complessa.
> ...


I miei ossequi....
Ancora una cosa, il NOI famiglia è di ancora diverso dal NOI coppia...e per quanto le vie siano diverse, ogni famiglia, per riuscire al meglio, tende ad avere regole simili alle altre che vogliono la stessa cosa.
Poiché le esigenze della famiglia sono simili alle alte famiglie.
Ciao Ipazia...:smile:


----------



## ipazia (25 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> I miei ossequi....
> Ancora una cosa, il NOI famiglia è di ancora diverso dal NOI coppia...e per quanto le vie siano diverse, ogni famiglia, per riuscire al meglio, tende ad avere regole simili alle altre che vogliono la stessa cosa.
> Poiché le esigenze della famiglia sono simili alle alte famiglie.
> Ciao Ipazia...:smile:


grazie

è vero, il NOI famiglia è un sistema ancora più complesso, che si relaziona con sistemi esponenzialmente più complessi ancora..e spesso questi sistemi viaggiano sull'orlo del caos...ma questo spazio, se osservato e gestito, è anche uno spazio di possibilità...la creatività è una delle chiavi di volta in questo spazio. 
E la creatività scaturisce sempre e comunque dalle interazioni fra singole parti.

Danny e sua moglie sono in questo spazio, che può essere distruttivo o assolutamente creativo, dipende solo da loro trasformarlo su misura per le loro esigenze di famiglia...penso che cercare di risolvere un problema con le stesse risposte che in un qualche modo l'hanno creato, non è funzionale a sfruttare appieno lo spazio di possibilità e a stimolare le creatività di ognuno.

Ecco perchè sostengo che l'altro sia un contenitore da lasciare fuori, se non lo vogliono dentro.

Ci si può relazionare con l'esterno percorrendo la linea simile/dissimile...mantenendo integra la propria specificità..che è poi Vita.

Ovviamente sono miei pensieri.

Ciao mic...


----------



## mic (25 Novembre 2013)

*Cavolo*



ipazia ha detto:


> grazie
> 
> è vero, il NOI famiglia è un sistema ancora più complesso, che si relaziona con sistemi esponenzialmente più complessi ancora..e spesso questi sistemi viaggiano sull'orlo del caos...ma questo spazio, se osservato e gestito, è anche uno spazio di possibilità...la creatività è una delle chiavi di volta in questo spazio.
> E la creatività scaturisce sempre e comunque dalle interazioni fra singole parti.
> ...


Mi tocca darti un verde...


----------



## ipazia (25 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Mi tocca darti un verde...



:cincin:


----------



## mic (25 Novembre 2013)

*Ma...*



ipazia ha detto:


> :cincin:


...non finisce qui...:yoga:


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> grazie
> 
> 
> Danny e sua moglie sono in questo spazio, che può essere distruttivo o assolutamente creativo, dipende solo da loro trasformarlo su misura per le loro esigenze di famiglia...penso che cercare di risolvere un problema con le stesse risposte che in un qualche modo l'hanno creato, non è funzionale a sfruttare appieno lo spazio di possibilità e a stimolare le creatività di ognuno.
> ...


Se ho capito bene....
Si può vedere l'altro come sintomo, per poi tralasciarlo e individuare la malattia che l'ha scaturito, all'interno della famiglia.
In questo senso l'altro viene lasciato fuori.
E qui si cominciano a vedere le ragioni e a trovare le soluzioni.
In poche parole abbiamo una serie di fattori che hanno contribuito all'emergere del problema, che fino ad allora restava silente, ma c'era.
Non a caso tutto è scaturito dopo una serie recente di problemi di salute che alcuni medici hanno individuato - erroneamente, si è visto dopo - come legati alla premenopausa. Abbiamo avuto in poco tempo per mia moglie il passaggio da un ruolo di figlia a quello di mamma senza genitori, per chiudere il cerchio con l'avviso conclamato di scadenza del tempo biologico per una seconda maternità che non c'è stata.
Passaggi che io marito ho faticato a registrare, tutto teso a cercare la soluzioni di altri problemi esterni a noi e comunque più impegnato nel ruolo di padre che come marito o uomo.
L'incapacità di vedersi tra noi coppia è stata amplificata dalla presenza largheggiante della figlia, che ha occupato il più possibile gli spazi individuali, relegandoci entrambi al ruolo principale di genitori.
In pratica siamo mancati noi come coppia, sia al presente, che in prospettiva per il futuro, e si è fatto imperante lo scadere del tempo come regolatore della vita e delle aspettative.
Di questa cosa me ne ha parlato, e qui nasce anche l'invito a riscoprirci come nucleo familiare, riacquistando spazi e soprattutto tempo. La soluzione esterna è arrivata proprio in un momento di totale disequilibrio del sistema familiare, con una figlia tra l'altro dalla prorompente logorrea, avvezza a dormire poco, e a dominare sui ritmi di tutti.
In questi giorni stiamo lavorando proprio nel tentativo di riequilibrare il sistema, dando maggiore spazio alla propria individualità repressa e riacquistando ruoli persi.
Intervenire su questo forum mi ha consentito di godere di uno specchio per poter in alcuni momenti vedere dal di fuori la nostra famiglia, ed elaborare le correzioni necessarie in accordo con mia moglie.
E' un percorso obbligato, che comunque dimostra ora un'energia insospettabile fino a poco tempo fa, per ridiscutere le priorità di tutti. Vi terrò aggiornati, anche sui progressi che ci saranno sul versante della consapevolezza di sè di ognuno di noi, che è già un passo per individuare una soluzione insieme.


----------



## Carola (25 Novembre 2013)

è molto difficile mantenere il proprio se qnd in famiglia nascono bimbi e il lavoro chiede attenzione e tutto ti si ammssa addosso

io ho capito che è davvero massacrante e lo è purtroppo sotpttuo pr le donne che giocano un doppio ruolo nel tentativo di fare bene tutto si perdono


----------



## ipazia (25 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> ...non finisce qui...:yoga:


...ok...


----------



## ipazia (25 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Se ho capito bene....
> Si può vedere l'altro come sintomo, per poi tralasciarlo e individuare la malattia che l'ha scaturito, all'interno della famiglia.
> In questo senso l'altro viene lasciato fuori.
> 
> ...


E' esattamente questo che intendevo. E scavare, scavare, senza accontentarsi di una serenità raggranellata 

E se posso permettermi un consiglio, non cercate l'equilibrio di prima...dovete proprio farne uno nuovo..quello di prima ormai è passato, e va bene. Ma adesso serve "creatività"e rinnovamento..con la compartecipazione e il contributo individuale di entrambi...e anche della bambina, perchè no?

In fondo essere una famiglia è un po' come scoprire il mondo, e modificarlo, seguendo gli sguardi che si incrociano..e cercando di non aver troppa paura quando si allontanano...con il punto fisso del benessere di ognuno, no?

..in bocca al lupo


----------



## realista1 (25 Novembre 2013)

Ciao a tutti,ho seguito questa storia con passione, perchè anch'io ho una storia lunghissima dal 90, poi sfociata in matrimonio, e due figli.
Mi sono chiesto come mi sarei comportato se mi fosse successa una cosa del genere. Le -numerose- risposte che mi sono dato non sono importanti. Credo, invece, che un paio di cose a Danny mi farebbe piacere scriverle.
La prima, riguarda la presunta responsabilità che imputerebbe alla figlia: caro Danny, tutti i figli assorbono tempo e spesso trasformano i coniugi in....genitori. La seconda cosa, per me importantissima è che,almeno prendendo per buono ciò che ci hai raccontato, e presumendo che tu a tua volta non abbia sbagliato nelle valutazioni, in realtà il tradimento fisico si è fermato a qualche attimo di intimità e qualche bacio. E' una situazione molto dolorosa, ma (e quì ti parlo a titolo personale), ancora accettabile:aggrapparsi al fatto che nonostante tutto tua moglie si sia fermata prima di un tradimento completo, abbia rinunciato e sia tornata da te, è un pensiero che può e deve aiutarti nel comprendere le sue ragioni e provare, a mio avviso con enormi possibilità un rilancio della vostra vita di coppia. Per molti, il tradimento non è realmente avvenuto se non c'è un rapporto sessuale significativo. Altri,forse giustamente,sono più intransigenti, ma comunque il mancato rapporto è un segnale positivo da non sottovalutare. In bocca al lupo, perchè non sarà facile, ma il recupero, secondo me, è probabile, ed anche la tua cicatrice, anche se  in questo momento è  molto dolorosa, vedrai che non lascerà segni indelebili.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,ho seguito questa storia con passione, perchè anch'io ho una storia lunghissima dal 90, poi sfociata in matrimonio, e due figli.
> Mi sono chiesto come mi sarei comportato se mi fosse successa una cosa del genere. Le -numerose- risposte che mi sono dato non sono importanti. Credo, invece, che un paio di cose a Danny mi farebbe piacere scriverle.
> La prima, riguarda la presunta responsabilità che imputerebbe alla figlia: caro Danny, tutti i figli assorbono tempo e spesso trasformano i coniugi in....genitori. La seconda cosa, per me importantissima è che,almeno prendendo per buono ciò che ci hai raccontato, e presumendo che tu a tua volta non abbia sbagliato nelle valutazioni, *in realtà il tradimento fisico si è fermato a qualche attimo di intimità e qualche bacio.* E' una situazione molto dolorosa, ma (e quì ti parlo a titolo personale), ancora accettabile:aggrapparsi al fatto che nonostante tutto *tua moglie si sia fermata prima di un tradimento completo, *abbia rinunciato e sia tornata da te, è un pensiero che può e deve aiutarti nel comprendere le sue ragioni e provare, a mio avviso con enormi possibilità un rilancio della vostra vita di coppia. Per molti, il tradimento non è realmente avvenuto se non c'è un rapporto sessuale significativo. Altri,forse giustamente,sono più intransigenti, ma comunque il mancato rapporto è un segnale positivo da non sottovalutare. In bocca al lupo, perchè non sarà facile, ma il recupero, secondo me, è probabile, ed anche la tua cicatrice, anche se  in questo momento è  molto dolorosa, vedrai che non lascerà segni indelebili.



Oh...meno male che qualcun'altro l'ha notato!
L'ho detto anch'io che fa male lo stesso, ma lei comunque non è andata a cena con lui.
E' un dato di fatto e conta qualcosa, anzi, conta molto! 
Se ci fosse andata e fosse successo il prevedibile il quadro sarebbe stato pessimo...irrecuperabile forse?
Secondo me fare distinzione fra le varie situazioni è d'obbligo, anche se va detto che perfino un rapporto solo platonico, se intenso, è legalmente un atto che può porre fine ad un matrimonio.


----------



## andrea53 (25 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' esattamente questo che intendevo. E scavare, scavare, senza accontentarsi di una serenità raggranellata
> 
> E se posso permettermi un consiglio, non cercate l'equilibrio di prima...dovete proprio farne uno nuovo..quello di prima ormai è passato, e va bene. Ma adesso serve "creatività"e rinnovamento..con la compartecipazione e il contributo individuale di entrambi...e anche della bambina, perchè no?
> 
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Sì lo credo anch'io.
> Il we è stato bello, poi. Come tanti di voi avranno provato, il periodo successivo alla scoperta di un tradimento diventa un crogiolo di emozioni contrastanti. E' anche inutile stare a raccontare giorno per giorno quello che accade... non vi è continuità.
> Quello che noto è che quanto accaduto sta servendo per mettere in rivoluzione la nostra vita, comunque.
> Il che non è del tutto negativo, anzi.
> ...


Si può dire che state lasciando il porto e che ora tu sei l'ufficiale di rotta?
Come hanno scritto qui, una vera famiglia ha un valore maggiore della somma dei valori dei suoi singoli componenti. Mi è piaciuto molto l'invito a non accontentarti a questo punto di qualcosa di "raggranellato". Perché quello che comincia è un viaggio nuovo e ciò che è stato sino a ieri credo che sia da considerare sostanzialmente come esperienza accumulata nel passato. 
Penso che se ce la farete, alla fine sarete due (tre) persone non certo "nuove", come sarebbe assai banale dire, ma di certo sarete una famiglia _rinnovata.._. 
L'idea del viaggio, come esperienza da condividere, è per ricreare quel po' di endorfine che avevi evocato e che la vita di tutti i giorni non può certamente produrre. 
In bocca al lupo (e in c@@o alla balena )


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' esattamente questo che intendevo. E scavare, scavare, senza accontentarsi di una serenità raggranellata
> 
> E se posso permettermi un consiglio, non cercate l'equilibrio di prima...dovete proprio farne uno nuovo..quello di prima ormai è passato, e va bene. Ma adesso serve "creatività"e rinnovamento..con la compartecipazione e il contributo individuale di entrambi...e anche della bambina, perchè no?
> 
> ...


A proposito di scavare...
a proposito di scavare...
La mia istruttrice di nuoto mi dice scava scava cagnolino...

Io mi stanco e le dico...
Ma la pecorina quando la facciamo?

E lei...seccata...ci avrei scommesso...tutti uguali siete...

Comunque tutto questo per dirti...
Bel post quoto...

Ma non bisogna scavare troppo perchè l'altro può anche stressarsi...
Non so quale scrittore mi pare Hawtorne o nella storia di Wakefield...dice che è pericoloso scavare abissii negli affetti umani...


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A proposito di scavare...
> a proposito di scavare...
> La mia istruttrice di nuoto mi dice scava scava cagnolino...
> 
> ...


ma sai metterla la testa sott'acqua per respirare?...no perchè, in caso contrario, ti consiglio di continuare a fare il cagnolino ancora per un po' e scavare..

può essere sì...ma ci si potrebbe anche stressare a non scavare abbastanza...

da me si dice "ghè tat da l'aqua al pont, che dal pont a l'aqua" 

..basta mettersi d'accordo...un po' per prove e tentativi. 

no?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma sai metterla la testa sott'acqua per respirare?...no perchè, in caso contrario, ti consiglio di continuare a fare il cagnolino ancora per un po' e scavare..
> 
> può essere sì...ma ci si potrebbe anche stressare a non scavare abbastanza...
> 
> ...


Ho capito imparerò a muovermi nell'acqua quando sarò riuscito a sedurre l'istruttrice....
Intanto con rara sagacia non mi sono smentito...mi hanno traferito nell'altro gruppo dove mia moglie non c'è...
E se la buona stella non mi tradisce....
Anche stavolta...compirò l'impresa...fingerò diannegare per cadre tra le sue braccia...

e scavando le strappo il costume...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,ho seguito questa storia con passione, perchè anch'io ho una storia lunghissima dal 90, poi sfociata in matrimonio, e due figli.
> Mi sono chiesto come mi sarei comportato se mi fosse successa una cosa del genere. Le -numerose- risposte che mi sono dato non sono importanti. Credo, invece, che un paio di cose a Danny mi farebbe piacere scriverle.
> La prima, riguarda la presunta responsabilità che imputerebbe alla figlia: caro Danny, tutti i figli assorbono tempo e spesso trasformano i coniugi in....genitori. La seconda cosa, per me importantissima è che,almeno prendendo per buono ciò che ci hai raccontato, e presumendo che tu a tua volta non abbia sbagliato nelle valutazioni, in realtà il tradimento fisico si è fermato a qualche attimo di intimità e qualche bacio. E' una situazione molto dolorosa, ma (e quì ti parlo a titolo personale), ancora accettabile:aggrapparsi al fatto che nonostante tutto tua moglie si sia fermata prima di un tradimento completo, abbia rinunciato e sia tornata da te, è un pensiero che può e deve aiutarti nel comprendere le sue ragioni e provare, a mio avviso con enormi possibilità un rilancio della vostra vita di coppia. Per molti, il tradimento non è realmente avvenuto se non c'è un rapporto sessuale significativo. Altri,forse giustamente,sono più intransigenti, ma comunque il mancato rapporto è un segnale positivo da non sottovalutare. In bocca al lupo, perchè non sarà facile, ma il recupero, secondo me, è probabile, ed anche la tua cicatrice, anche se  in questo momento è  molto dolorosa, vedrai che non lascerà segni indelebili.


Ciao realista. Proprio perché la nostra era una storia di lungo corso, che la mia reazione all'inizio è stata di negazione dell'accaduto. Lo si vede dai primi post, quelli che hanno suscitato parecchie rispostacce, in cui non riuscivo ad ammettere neppure che mia moglie avesse preso una sbandata (termine suo) per un'altra persona. Rileggendo quello che avevo scritto trovo tutte le caratteristiche di rimozione del problema, e di graduale accettazione dello stesso in maniera progressiva. Questo è avvenuto col confronto con le persone che mi hanno risposto qui.
E' difficile far comprendere al di fuori il meccanismo, ma quando per decenni condividi la tua vita con un'altra persona, ti risulta difficile se non impossibile ammettere che questa possa allontanarsi in qualche modo. Il primo passo è stato proprio quello di rendersi consapevoli di quanto stava accadendo.
Riguardo alla questione "fisica", in qualsiasi tradimento il tradito non può mai essere assolutamente certo di quanto accaduto tra gli amanti, quindi è inutile ragionare su questo. La parte fisica viene di massima sempre negata dai traditori... per non gettare altra benzina sul fuoco. Per quanto mi riguarda dagli sms salvati posso dedurre che vi sia stato relativamente poco (sicuramente non rapporti completi), almeno fino alla data del 5 novembre, nulla potrei dire di quanto accaduto nell'incontro successivo (se uno solo vi è stato, perché anche qui bisogna prendere per buono quanto detto da lei.). E comunque la questione è di relativo interesse. L'unica cosa di cui sono certo è che a mia moglie questa persona piace/piaceva, e non poco. Che sicuramente la storia sarebbe continuata se non ne fossi venuto a conoscenza ed erano in previsione rapporti "significativi" come dici tu. E che non verrò mai a sapere tutto, se questo è indispensabile (ma quanto lo è?), almeno in tempi brevi. Per farti un esempio... nella prima fase della nostra vita, quando lei si divideva tra 3 ragazzi... con me lei diceva sempre che con loro erano solo baci... o poco più. Anni dopo, mi confessò di sua sponte che invece aveva rapporti completi. Non ci voleva molto comunque per dedurlo: quello che faceva con me lo faceva con gli altri, come Lapalisse insegna...  Quindi... sul tradimento io valuterei la cosa per il "trasporto" che vi è/è stato, più che per quello che ci si immagina di sapere. Una cosa particolare che invece reputo positiva è che in tutto questo tempo lei non si è mai veramente allontanata da me, neppure sul piano fisico. Questo è probabilmente il miglior punto di partenza.
Per la questione bambini... ogni coppia è una storia a sé, fatta di individui con un loro vissuto e personali ambizioni, variabili nel tempo, e frustrazioni su altri versanti. Un bambino può unire, e a volte dividere, senza comunque che si possa redigere una regola generale, neppure all'interno della stessa coppia. Dipende è come al solito la risposta giusta.
Ovvero, si deve valutare caso per caso, momento per momento.


----------



## realista1 (26 Novembre 2013)

Se tua moglie ha oltrepassato un certo limite, ti confesso che al posto tuo la lascerei. Da quello che racconti, credo che ci siano molte possibilità che quel limite sia stato superato. A questo punto, non credo che questa da te descritta in questi giorni sia la prima delle crisi "mistiche" che questa donna ha attraversato nel corso del tempo, ma solo quella più evidente, più clamorosa. Credo che una seria indagine, svolta da un professionista, oltre a non violare nessuna privacy, in quanto il marito ha il diritto di indagare per salvaguardare se stesso ed i figli, e sottolineo DIRITTO LEGALE, ti consentirebbe anche di avere condizioni più eque di quelle che toccano solitamente ai padri, se dovessi decidere di proseguire. Non è detto che il pentimento dia automaticamente diritto al perdono. Esistono limiti che se superati comportano dure conseguenze. Hai chiesto consigli, quindi mi sento autorizzato a dartene uno. Sfrutta questo momento di relativa rilassatezza della tua lei per cercare prove. Prove del passato (anche remoto), e del presente. In futuro, se ci ho capito qualcosa in questa storia, ne avrai un enorme beneficio.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



danny ha detto:


> Ciao realista. Proprio perché la nostra era una storia di lungo corso, che la mia reazione all'inizio è stata di negazione dell'accaduto. Lo si vede dai primi post, quelli che hanno suscitato parecchie rispostacce, in cui non riuscivo ad ammettere neppure che mia moglie avesse preso una sbandata (termine suo) per un'altra persona. Rileggendo quello che avevo scritto trovo tutte le caratteristiche di rimozione del problema, e di graduale accettazione dello stesso in maniera progressiva. Questo è avvenuto col confronto con le persone che mi hanno risposto qui.
> E' difficile far comprendere al di fuori il meccanismo, ma quando per decenni condividi la tua vita con un'altra persona, ti risulta difficile se non impossibile ammettere che questa possa allontanarsi in qualche modo. Il primo passo è stato proprio quello di rendersi consapevoli di quanto stava accadendo.
> Riguardo alla questione "fisica", in qualsiasi tradimento il tradito non può mai essere assolutamente certo di quanto accaduto tra gli amanti, quindi è inutile ragionare su questo. La parte fisica viene di massima sempre negata dai traditori... per non gettare altra benzina sul fuoco. Per quanto mi riguarda dagli sms salvati posso dedurre che vi sia stato relativamente poco (sicuramente non rapporti completi), almeno fino alla data del 5 novembre, nulla potrei dire di quanto accaduto nell'incontro successivo (se uno solo vi è stato, perché anche qui bisogna prendere per buono quanto detto da lei.). E comunque la questione è di relativo interesse. L'unica cosa di cui sono certo è che a mia moglie questa persona piace/piaceva, e non poco. Che sicuramente la storia sarebbe continuata se non ne fossi venuto a conoscenza ed erano in previsione rapporti "significativi" come dici tu. E che non verrò mai a sapere tutto, se questo è indispensabile (ma quanto lo è?), almeno in tempi brevi. Per farti un esempio... nella prima fase della nostra vita, quando lei si divideva tra 3 ragazzi... con me lei diceva sempre che con loro erano solo baci... o poco più. Anni dopo, mi confessò di sua sponte che invece aveva rapporti completi. Non ci voleva molto comunque per dedurlo: quello che faceva con me lo faceva con gli altri, come Lapalisse insegna...  Quindi... sul tradimento io valuterei la cosa per il "trasporto" che vi è/è stato, più che per quello che ci si immagina di sapere. Una cosa particolare che invece reputo positiva è che in tutto questo tempo lei non si è mai veramente allontanata da me, neppure sul piano fisico. Questo è probabilmente il miglior punto di partenza.
> Per la questione bambini... ogni coppia è una storia a sé, fatta di individui con un loro vissuto e personali ambizioni, variabili nel tempo, e frustrazioni su altri versanti. Un bambino può unire, e a volte dividere, senza comunque che si possa redigere una regola generale, neppure all'interno della stessa coppia. Dipende è come al solito la risposta giusta.
> Ovvero, si deve valutare caso per caso, momento per momento.


Io resto basito,non sono moderno, neanche tanto vetusto,42 anni e faccio fatica a leggere certi post.La domanda che vorrei porre a tutti è: un uomo che opinione può avere di una donna che sta frequentando da pochi mesi e scopa con altri due uomini contemporaneamente?che opinione si può avere di una donna che ammetterà solo dopo le scopate con gli altri due,perso atto che all'epoca parlava solo di baci?é credibile che dopo 15 anni di matrimonio si è fermata ad un solo bacio all'amante dopo determinati "trascorsi"?Personalmente se una donna che frequento,scopa con altri due uomini,non avrei la stima e la considerazione necessaria per farci una vita insieme,quali garanzie può dare una donna del genere?quale affidabilità?quale onestà intellettuale?Leggevo di Danny che si vantava di aver"avuto la meglio"sugli altri due contendenti.Credo che se c'è uno che ha perso è proprio Danny,altro che vittoria,e cazzo che bel premio...!D'altronde questa è la conferma di una delle mie teorie,se una storia parte di merda....finisce di merda...!Il comportamento di questa donna è solo coerente con la natura che ha mostrato di avere dall'inizio...!Danny al posto tuo non mi vanterei tanto di avere accanto una donna simile,e di aver vinto,a me prenderebbe il fondato dubbio che gli altri due uomini...abbiano capito quello che non hai capito tu.....e che ancora adesso ti ostini a non capire....costruendoti forzatamente il tuo matrimonio ideale,con una donna ideale che francamente di ideale ha ben poco.....!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io resto basito,non sono moderno, neanche tanto vetusto,42 anni e faccio fatica a leggere certi post.La domanda che vorrei porre a tutti è: un uomo che opinione può avere di una donna che sta frequentando da pochi mesi e scopa con altri due uomini contemporaneamente?che opinione si può avere di una donna che ammetterà solo dopo le scopate con gli altri due,perso atto che all'epoca parlava solo di baci?é credibile che dopo 15 anni di matrimonio si è fermata ad un solo bacio all'amante dopo determinati "trascorsi"?Personalmente se una donna che frequento,scopa con altri due uomini,non avrei la stima e la considerazione necessaria per farci una vita insieme,quali garanzie può dare una donna del genere?quale affidabilità?quale onestà intellettuale?Leggevo di Danny che si vantava di aver"avuto la meglio"sugli altri due contendenti.Credo che se c'è uno che ha perso è proprio Danny,altro che vittoria,e cazzo che bel premio...!D'altronde questa è la conferma di una delle mie teorie,se una storia parte di merda....finisce di merda...!Il comportamento di questa donna è solo coerente con la natura che ha mostrato di avere dall'inizio...!Danny al posto tuo non mi vanterei tanto di avere accanto una donna simile,e di aver vinto,a me prenderebbe il fondato dubbio che gli altri due uomini...abbiano capito quello che non hai capito tu.....e che ancora adesso ti ostini a non capire....costruendoti forzatamente il tuo matrimonio ideale,con una donna ideale che francamente di ideale ha ben poco.....!



Caro Oscu,illuminami io ero rimasto che si trattava di qualche bacio,invece il cornelio si consola pensando che gli ha fatto solo qualche pompino...e in piu'dopo il ''fatidico 15''si sono comunque visti.hahahahha...io la manderei a fan culo,subito.altro che comprensione........


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Oscu,illuminami io ero rimasto che si trattava di qualche bacio,invece il cornelio si consola pensando che gli ha fatto solo qualche pompino...e in piu'dopo il ''fatidico 15''si sono comunque visti.hahahahha...io la manderei a fan culo,subito.altro che comprensione........


Lothar mi interesserebbe avere una tua risposta:Ti saresti mai sposato sapendo che la tua donna frequentava altri due uomini contemporaneamente a te?Come avresti reagito venendo a sapere in un secondo momento che non si baciava solamente come asseriva all'epoca... ma ci scopava?Voglio capire quanto sono vecchio.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Se tua moglie ha oltrepassato un certo limite, ti confesso che al posto tuo la lascerei. Da quello che racconti, credo che ci siano molte possibilità che quel limite sia stato superato. A questo punto, non credo che questa da te descritta in questi giorni sia la prima delle crisi "mistiche" che questa donna ha attraversato nel corso del tempo, ma solo quella più evidente, più clamorosa. Credo che una seria indagine, svolta da un professionista, oltre a non violare nessuna privacy, in quanto il marito ha il diritto di indagare per salvaguardare se stesso ed i figli, e sottolineo DIRITTO LEGALE, ti consentirebbe anche di avere condizioni più eque di quelle che toccano solitamente ai padri, se dovessi decidere di proseguire. Non è detto che il pentimento dia automaticamente diritto al perdono. Esistono limiti che se superati comportano dure conseguenze. Hai chiesto consigli, quindi mi sento autorizzato a dartene uno. Sfrutta questo momento di relativa rilassatezza della tua lei per cercare prove. Prove del passato (anche remoto), e del presente. In futuro, se ci ho capito qualcosa in questa storia, ne avrai un enorme beneficio.



Il limite per te quindi è una scopata? Se si scopre quindi.... cambia tutto e sei disposto a perdere moglie, figlia, casa e fornisci gli alimenti?
Non ci sono condizioni più eque per un padre: questo è quello che ti tocca ed è toccato a persone che conosco. 
Io sono innamorato di mia moglie, e condividiamo da anni la nostra vita, che non è solo di coppia - quella che ho descritto qui - ma molto più estesa, fatta di amici, parenti: una vita condivisa che ragionevolmente è quella che costruisci in 25 anni. E in 25 anni di cose ne capitano, di errori se ne fanno... e si superano.
E nessuno di noi due ha voglia di distruggere tutto questo.
Sai quante coppie ignare vivono tutta la vita (o la loro storia) senza sapere MAI che il partner scopa qualcun altro fuori? Vivono, invecchiano nell'illusione di una fedeltà che non c'è mai stata... e di coppie così ne conosco... eppure... tutti pronti a dare contro a chi viene scoperto (in percentuale... quanti saranno?).
Le prove... non me ne frega niente. Mi interessa sapere solo se chi mi sta al fianco è una persona che mi ama ed è sufficientemente sincera. Quindi... occhi aperti, ma solo per evitare di trovarmi in situazioni peggiori...


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



danny ha detto:


> Il limite per te quindi è una scopata? Se si scopre quindi.... cambia tutto e sei disposto a perdere moglie, figlia, casa e fornisci gli alimenti?
> Non ci sono condizioni più eque per un padre: questo è quello che ti tocca ed è toccato a persone che conosco.
> Io sono innamorato di mia moglie, e condividiamo da anni la nostra vita, che non è solo di coppia - quella che ho descritto qui - ma molto più estesa, fatta di amici, parenti: una vita condivisa che ragionevolmente è quella che costruisci in 25 anni. E in 25 anni di cose ne capitano, di errori se ne fanno... e si superano.
> E nessuno di noi due ha voglia di distruggere tutto questo.
> ...


Sufficientemente sincera?:rotfl:Continui spudoratamente a costruirti una realtà di comodo,non pretenderai certo di convincerci.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io resto basito,non sono moderno, neanche tanto vetusto,42 anni e faccio fatica a leggere certi post.La domanda che vorrei porre a tutti è: un uomo che opinione può avere di una donna che sta frequentando da pochi mesi e scopa con altri due uomini contemporaneamente?che opinione si può avere di una donna che ammetterà solo dopo le scopate con gli altri due,perso atto che all'epoca parlava solo di baci?é credibile che dopo 15 anni di matrimonio si è fermata ad un solo bacio all'amante dopo determinati "trascorsi"?Personalmente se una donna che frequento,scopa con altri due uomini,non avrei la stima e la considerazione necessaria per farci una vita insieme,quali garanzie può dare una donna del genere?quale affidabilità?quale onestà intellettuale?Leggevo di Danny che si vantava di aver"avuto la meglio"sugli altri due contendenti.Credo che se c'è uno che ha perso è proprio Danny,altro che vittoria,e cazzo che bel premio...!D'altronde questa è la conferma di una delle mie teorie,se una storia parte di merda....finisce di merda...!Il comportamento di questa donna è solo coerente con la natura che ha mostrato di avere dall'inizio...!Danny al posto tuo non mi vanterei tanto di avere accanto una donna simile,e di aver vinto,a me prenderebbe il fondato dubbio che gli altri due uomini...abbiano capito quello che non hai capito tu.....e che ancora adesso ti ostini a non capire....costruendoti forzatamente il tuo matrimonio ideale,con una donna ideale che francamente di ideale ha ben poco.....!


Mih, Oscuro, non siamo negli anni 50, mentre lei si scopava gli altri io me ne facevo altre... e pareggiavo il conto.
Si era giovani e con nessuna intenzione al mondo di pensare a sposarsi... quindi si esplorava...
Tutti compresi, perché pure gli altri due facevano così (e così fan tutti, almeno al nord. Se non lo fai a 20 anni.... quando se no?). 
Per dirti c'era una mia amica all'epoca che se ne era fatti una ventina in vacanza, uno al giorno. Ora è sposa e mamma. Quindi, che era? 'na zoccola? Ma va, così fan tutte... 
Non ci vedo nulla di male... almeno quando hai 20 anni e non hai impegni e responsabilità di prole.
Poi... si sa... che le esperienze delle donne sono sempre la metà di quelle che raccontano... e quelle degli uomini il doppio... ci sarà una ragione...


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sufficientemente sincera?:rotfl:Continui spudoratamente a costruirti una realtà di comodo,non pretenderai certo di convincerci.



Manco ci penso.
Io vivo la mia vita, e non devo convincere nessuno che sia la migliore.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Mih, Oscuro, non siamo negli anni 50, mentre lei si scopava gli altri io me ne facevo altre... e pareggiavo il conto.
> Si era giovani e con nessuna intenzione al mondo di pensare a sposarsi... quindi si esplorava...
> Tutti compresi, perché pure gli altri due facevano così (e così fan tutti, almeno al nord. Se non lo fai a 20 anni.... quando se no?).
> Per dirti c'era una mia amica all'epoca che se ne era fatti una ventina in vacanza, uno al giorno. Ora è sposa e mamma. Quindi, che era? 'na zoccola? Ma va, così fan tutte...
> ...


Ma infatti avevo capito che sei del nord,non ci vuole mica tanto visto come ti poni davanti a certe situazioni....!Devo dire che il vostro matrimonio è iniziato all'insegna del rispetto reciproco...!Sai cosa non capisco però?quando inizi un matrimonio su basi simili di cosa cazzo vi meravigliate se i comportamenti restano quelli....!Io parto per un lungo viaggio,prima di partire noto un fumo sinistro proveniente dal motore,è inutile che mi incazzo se la macchina a metà viaggio mi lascia a piedi,perchè il coglione sono stato io a partire in quelle condizioni....!


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Manco ci penso.
> Io vivo la mia vita, e non devo convincere nessuno che sia la migliore.


Sufficientemente sincera?Ma sei serio quando scrivi queste cose?


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sufficientemente sincera?Ma sei serio quando scrivi queste cose?


ma è la sua vita...come deve viverla se non a modo suo?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar mi interesserebbe avere una tua risposta:Ti saresti mai sposato sapendo che la tua donna frequentava altri due uomini contemporaneamente a te?Come avresti reagito venendo a sapere in un secondo momento che non si baciava solamente come asseriva all'epoca... ma ci scopava?Voglio capire quanto sono vecchio.


caro mio,ci separano 14 anni,ma non sei vecchio,sei un'uomo normale.No la moglie zoccola,non l'avrei presa.E se avesse poi confessato altro,nel tempo,l'avrei mandata sui viali...almeno portava a casa soldi no?..povero Danny...non so come faccia ad ''erigersi'',sapendo che non e'il suo parcheggio privato,me e'molto pubblico.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti avevo capito che sei del nord,non ci vuole mica tanto visto come ti poni davanti a certe situazioni....



 Al sud ci sono stato in vacanza da ragazzo con gli amici... e non capivo niente delle ragazze... mentre da noi cedevano abbastanza velocemente, lì era un casino... Non che non ci arrivasse ugualmente, solo che dovevi nasconderti da tutto e tutti... e nasconderlo pure dopo (per non farsi parlare dietro...). 
La scopata... ma se si esce... mi pare la cosa più ovvia che capiti, no?
Per questo non la ritengo discriminante, in linea di massima, per stabilire la qualità di una relazione.
La scopata può anche contrassegnare un incontro di una sera. Sicuramente meno coinvolgente di una relazione prolungata nel tempo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2013)

bella battuta, qualificante più che altro.





lothar57 ha detto:


> caro mio,ci separano 14 anni,ma non sei vecchio,sei un'uomo normale.No la moglie zoccola,non l'avrei presa.E se avesse poi confessato altro,nel tempo*,l'avrei mandata sui viali...*almeno portava a casa soldi no?..povero Danny...non so come faccia ad ''erigersi'',sapendo che non e'il suo parcheggio privato,me e'molto pubblico.


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2013)

perché poi tu, lothar ...sei forte.
chiami suore e maestre quelle che però nella vita si comportano   come vorresti facesse tua  moglie ed esprimi simpatia con quelle che definisci poi troie e zoccole


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> co la moglie zoccola,non l'avrei presa..


Dunque, è molto OT, ma... la donna che ha esperienze è zoccola... e l'uomo, che è?
Se lei aveva altri, io ne avevo altre.
Alla fine siamo rimasti noi due. Che ci siamo piaciuti di più.
Quindi... pari e patta, no?
Dove sta il problema?


----------



## realista1 (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il limite per te quindi è una scopata? Se si scopre quindi.... cambia tutto e sei disposto a perdere moglie, figlia, casa e fornisci gli alimenti?
> Non ci sono condizioni più eque per un padre: questo è quello che ti tocca ed è toccato a persone che conosco.
> Io sono innamorato di mia moglie, e condividiamo da anni la nostra vita, che non è solo di coppia - quella che ho descritto qui - ma molto più estesa, fatta di amici, parenti: una vita condivisa che ragionevolmente è quella che costruisci in 25 anni. E in 25 anni di cose ne capitano, di errori se ne fanno... e si superano.
> E nessuno di noi due ha voglia di distruggere tutto questo.
> ...


Il limite è una scopata, si. Se ci pensi bene, un limite deve pur esistere. Il non essersi voluta fermare se non dopo aver pienamente soddisfatto (o comunque averci provato) se stessa, senza pensare a marito,figli,amici,vita in comune,e tutto il resto del cucuzzaro è il classico errore fatale, quello che dovrebbe far uscire la schermata blu. Ma questo, ovviamente, è solo un parere personale. Per quanto riguarda le condizioni più eque, intendevo in caso di separazione e divorzio, situazioni dalle quali è risaputo che i padri escono bastonati al di la di qualsiasi decenza. Concordo sul fatto che molte coppie vivano ignorando il tradimento, ma questo discorso non è attinente al caso in questione. Che poi ci sia qualcuno/a che finga di ignorare per convenienza, beh, a queste persone direi quello che sto dicendo a te (se mi interpellassero, ovviamente). Se ti ha tradito, da quello che ho capito io non una volta, ma diverse volte, con diverse persone, (parere del tutto personale), allora non c'è sincerità, in questa persona. Occhi aperti,si, è giustissimo......ma se poi all'atto pratico non reagisci, davvero serve?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il limite per te quindi è una scopata? Se si scopre quindi.... cambia tutto e sei disposto a perdere moglie, figlia, casa e fornisci gli alimenti?
> Non ci sono condizioni più eque per un padre: questo è quello che ti tocca ed è toccato a persone che conosco.
> Io sono innamorato di mia moglie, e condividiamo da anni la nostra vita, che non è solo di coppia - quella che ho descritto qui - ma molto più estesa, fatta di amici, parenti: una vita condivisa che ragionevolmente è quella che costruisci in 25 anni. E in 25 anni di cose ne capitano, di errori se ne fanno... e si superano.
> E nessuno di noi due ha voglia di distruggere tutto questo.
> ...


Molti quell'illusione non l'hanno mai avuta 
eppure vivono felicemente ...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dunque, è molto OT, ma... la donna che ha esperienze è zoccola... e l'uomo, che è?
> Se lei aveva altri, io ne avevo altre.
> Alla fine siamo rimasti noi due. Che ci siamo piaciuti di più.
> Quindi... pari e patta, no?
> Dove sta il problema?


Dai Danny,la donna quando e'zoccola,tale resta per sempre..cosa credi scusa??Si evince dal fatto che la tua ehm ehm''moglie'',e'alquanto puibblica,senza offesa eh,l'hai scritto tu,quello che ha combinato.Io le zoccole le ho conosciute,ma le ho volentieri perse per strada,quando e'stato il momento della fede al dito.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Il limite è una scopata, si. Se ci pensi bene, un limite deve pur esistere. Il non essersi voluta fermare se non dopo aver pienamente soddisfatto (o comunque averci provato) se stessa, senza pensare a marito,figli,amici,vita in comune,e tutto il resto del cucuzzaro è il classico errore fatale, quello che dovrebbe far uscire la schermata blu. Ma questo, ovviamente, è solo un parere personale. Per quanto riguarda le condizioni più eque, intendevo in caso di separazione e divorzio, situazioni dalle quali è risaputo che i padri escono bastonati al di la di qualsiasi decenza. Concordo sul fatto che molte coppie vivano ignorando il tradimento, ma questo discorso non è attinente al caso in questione. Che poi ci sia qualcuno/a che finga di ignorare per convenienza, beh, a queste persone direi quello che sto dicendo a te (se mi interpellassero, ovviamente). Se ti ha tradito, da quello che ho capito io non una volta, ma diverse (parere del tutto personale), allora non c'è sincerità, in questa persona. Occhi aperti,si, è giustissimo......ma se poi all'atto pratico non reagisci, davvero serve?


Dopo il matrimonio... è la prima volta. Non è un caso che sia venuto subito alla luce...
Prima del matrimonio... ci siamo traditi a vicenda. Se si possono considerare un tradimento degli episodi giovanili... 
La scopata... per me non è un limite. Il vero limite per me è l'inganno perpetrato nel tempo, la menzogna continuata, l'assenza di condivisione e tante altre cose che avvelenano veramente la coppia.
Questo è il punto.
La coppia è fatta di due persone che vivono bene insieme una loro vita condivisa. Con i soliti alti e bassi, ma con dei legami forti, capaci di tenere unite le persone anche in situazioni come questa, in cui è richiesta una forte comprensione, elasticità, motivazione. 
La famiglia, poi, è un'altra cosa, ancora più importante, ma si basa sempre sullo vivere "bene" insieme delle persone che la compongono.
E credimi, non è certo la fedeltà il requisito principale che fa vivere "bene" le persone insieme.
Io sono pragmatico: c'è un incidente? Lo si supera e si riparte. Se la macchina è buona e vale ancora molto, la si ripara e la si rimette in sesto.


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2013)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io resto basito,non sono moderno, neanche tanto vetusto,42 anni e faccio fatica a leggere certi post.La domanda che vorrei porre a tutti è: un uomo che opinione può avere di una donna che sta frequentando da pochi mesi e scopa con altri due uomini contemporaneamente?che opinione si può avere di una donna che ammetterà solo dopo le scopate con gli altri due,perso atto che all'epoca parlava solo di baci?é credibile che dopo 15 anni di matrimonio si è fermata ad un solo bacio all'amante dopo determinati "trascorsi"?Personalmente se una donna che frequento,scopa con altri due uomini,non avrei la stima e la considerazione necessaria per farci una vita insieme,quali garanzie può dare una donna del genere?quale affidabilità?quale onestà intellettuale?Leggevo di Danny che si vantava di aver"avuto la meglio"sugli altri due contendenti.Credo che se c'è uno che ha perso è proprio Danny,altro che vittoria,e cazzo che bel premio...!D'altronde questa è la conferma di una delle mie teorie,se una storia parte di merda....finisce di merda...!Il comportamento di questa donna è solo coerente con la natura che ha mostrato di avere dall'inizio...!Danny al posto tuo non mi vanterei tanto di avere accanto una donna simile,e di aver vinto,a me prenderebbe il fondato dubbio che gli altri due uomini...abbiano capito quello che non hai capito tu.....e che ancora adesso ti ostini a non capire....costruendoti forzatamente il tuo matrimonio ideale,con una donna ideale che francamente di ideale ha ben poco.....!


non credo sia rilevante sapere se dopo il 15 la moglie di Danny abbia visto il ganzo oppure no.   Io credo che non potendo uscire a cena,lo incontri in orario di ufficio,contando sulla copertura della collega,ma potrebbe essere un'idea mia.

quello che a me basisce è l'emergere di come Danny e la moglie abbiano potuto arrivare a stare assieme 25 anni costruendo un matrimonio sull'ipocrisia.

Sai che io non considero mai una donna zoccola solo perchè ha avuto X uomini e/o X donne,per me il tradimento non è fatto di pompini,ma di false promesse e prese in giro dei sentimenti

la sensazione sempre più limpida che ho io di questa storia...è che Danny si stia accorgendo solo ora di quanta lui e sua moglie siano 2 estranei che hanno messo al mondo una bambina.

vorrei davvero che lei venisse qui a darci la sua versione,chissà che non si trovi finalmente il modo di farli parlare la stessa lingua


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai Danny,la donna quando e'zoccola,tale resta per sempre..cosa credi scusa??Si evince dal fatto che la tua ehm ehm''moglie'',e'alquanto puibblica,senza offesa eh,l'hai scritto tu,quello che ha combinato.Io le zoccole le ho conosciute,ma le ho volentieri perse per strada,quando e'stato il momento della fede al dito.


Di uomini che conoscono veramente le donne ne conosco pochi. 
E la divisione dell'universo femminile in zoccole e brave mogli l'ho sempre trovate parecchio imprecisa.
Sarà che fin da adolescente ho capito che le donne hanno più o meno gli stessi istinti dell'uomo.
Più o meno, si intende.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Di uomini che conoscono veramente le donne ne conosco pochi.
> E la divisione dell'universo femminile in zoccole e brave mogli l'ho sempre trovate parecchio imprecisa.
> Sarà che fin da adolescente ho capito che le donne hanno più o meno gli stessi istinti dell'uomo.
> Più o meno, si intende.


Verita'sacrosanta,aggiungo che nessun uomo conosce le donne,neanche Gigi Rizzi che si era scopato 3000 donne,figurati noi.......e sai perche'Danny?semplice,sono1 diversa dall'altra.
Quanto alla divisione,il mondo e'bello perche'vario,ma io credo che sia meglio avere una moglie fedele,piuttosto che una che la molla in un amen?o.....no????????


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo il matrimonio... è la prima volta. Non è un caso che sia venuto subito alla luce...
> Prima del matrimonio... ci siamo traditi a vicenda. Se si possono considerare un tradimento degli episodi giovanili...
> *La scopata... per me non è un limite*. Il vero limite per me è l'inganno perpetrato nel tempo, la menzogna continuata, l'assenza di condivisione e tante altre cose che avvelenano veramente la coppia.
> Questo è il punto.
> ...


Però capisci che, se ci sono gli estremi per una simile concessione, l'inganno sopravviene inevitabilmente diventando addirittura funzionale. Il problema è la recidività. Se la fedeltà non è il solo requisito fondamentale, il ripetersi di errori di certo non costituisce terreno fertile.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mi interessa sapere solo se chi mi sta al fianco è una persona che mi ama ed è sufficientemente sincera. Quindi... occhi aperti, ma solo per evitare di trovarmi in situazioni peggiori...


Lì c'è tutto
Ehi danny 
Sufficente sincera...
Benissimo

Allora ci sta un marito TOTALMENTE sincero...
Sua moglie è formosetta...no?

La moglie si trova in stato interessante...

Al terzo mese si trova come dire ingrassata....

E va dal marito tutta disperata....

Il marito COMPLETAMENTE SINCERO le dice...

Ma cara magari sei tu che ti senti un po' più gonfia...ma ad essere sincero
la tua pancia è uguale a quella di prima....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## realista1 (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo il matrimonio... è la prima volta. Non è un caso che sia venuto subito alla luce...
> E credimi, non è certo la fedeltà il requisito principale che fa vivere "bene" le persone insieme.
> Io sono pragmatico: c'è un incidente? Lo si supera e si riparte. Se la macchina è buona e vale ancora molto, la si ripara e la si rimette in sesto.


Indagherei, anzi,investirei più di qualche soldo per far indagare un professionista autorizzato, per appurare se è davvero la prima volta. Non sarebbe la prima volta che le sentenze di separazione sono pesantemente influenzate da indagini private, ma lecite ed ammissibili. Credo che dopo aver fatto molta fatica ad accettare, per tua stessa ammissione almeno inizialmente, questa situazione, ora stai facendo la stessa cosa di fronte alla possibilità che non sia stata la prima volta. Se può consolarti, la trovo una cosa giusta....e logica. Però, in molti ti stanno mettendo in guardia da questa possibilità: qualcuno in modo rude, altri in modo più soft, ma la sostanza non cambia......
La tua apertura mentale è notevole: io non riuscirei mai ad accettare il superamento di certi limiti, ma comprendo e ammiro il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Verita'sacrosanta,aggiungo che nessun uomo conosce le donne,neanche Gigi Rizzi che si era scopato 3000 donne,figurati noi.......e sai perche'Danny?semplice,sono1 diversa dall'altra.
> Quanto alla divisione,il mondo e'bello perche'vario,ma io credo che sia meglio avere una moglie fedele,piuttosto che una che la molla in un amen?o.....no????????



Trovarne, Lothar, trovarne.
Da una personale statistica sulle coppie di mia conoscenza, di persone fedeli tutta la vita ne conosco poche.
Primo, perché ci si lascia prima.
Secondo perché vedo quanto accade nel mondo del lavoro, giusto per fare un esempio.
E dove c'è una moglie infedele, c'è in corrispondenza un marito infedele che diventa il suo amante. Almeno dopo una certa età quest'equazione è la prassi. La differenza è che noi qui stiamo a raccontarci qualcosa che è emerso a un certo punto.
Negli altri casi... tutto resta un segreto. 
Si vive meglio nell'illusione, sicuramente.
Ma è pur sempre un illusione.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> I
> La tua apertura mentale è notevole: io non riuscirei mai ad accettare il superamento di certi limiti, ma comprendo e ammiro il tuo punto di vista.



Perché ho visto ben di peggio.
Il vero superamento dei limiti si ha quando in una coppia ci si arriva a odiarsi.
E si continua a stare insieme ugualmente (per soldi, per convenzione, per quieto vivere, per i figli, per rassegnazione, per età...).


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Esimio Perplesso*

Alt mettiamo un pò di ordine.Io non mi permetto di definire la moglie di Danny troia,se avessi scritto io certi espressioni tipo lothar :rotfl:avrei una parte di forum attaccato ai coglioni...mi riferisco a quella parte di forum che fa a capo al cialtrun...!Non esistono donne sante e donne troie,esistono donne oneste e donne disoneste,esistono donne corrette e donne scorrette.Il matrimonio di Danny ha come fondamenta svariati tradimenti,ingroppate a go go,fatte passare come baci giovanili....!A me non metterebbe timore una che ha defibrillato 300 cazzi con il culo,mi darebbe fastidio avere accanto una donna scorretta e bugiarda.Non è il numero di cazzi presi che fa di una donna una troia,ma la sua testa.Quello che Danny continua ad ignorare è il fatto di aver come moglie una donna disonesta.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alt mettiamo un pò di ordine.Io non mi permetto di definire la moglie di Danny troia,se avessi scritto io certi espressioni tipo lothar :rotfl:avrei una parte di forum attaccato ai coglioni...mi riferisco a quella parte di forum che fa a capo al cialtrun...!Non esistono donne sante e donne troie,esistono donne oneste e donne disoneste,esistono donne corrette e donne scorrette.Il matrimonio di Danny ha come fondamenta svariati tradimenti,ingroppate a go go,fatte passare come baci giovanili....!A me non metterebbe timore una che ha defibrillato 300 cazzi con il culo,mi darebbe fastidio avere accanto una donna scorretta e bugiarda.Non è il numero di cazzi presi che fa di una donna una troia,ma la sua testa.Quello che Danny continua ad ignorare è il fatto di aver come moglie una donna disonesta.



A proposito di conoscere le donne... ma secondo te una donna disonesta confessa le sue esperienze al marito?
Si fa beccare come una bambina al suo primo tradimento post matrimoniale?
Una vera donna disonesta non avrebbe mai conservato gli sms nel cellulare, e mai avrebbe chiesto il permesso di uscire il 15...
Avrebbe raccontato balle in maniera perfetta rendendo il marito del tutto inconsapevole. Soprattutto di chi è al suo fianco.
Il vero bugiardo non lo riconosci mai. Non si fa mai beccare.
E soprattutto mai ti confesserà di averne presi 300 nel culo.
Dirà di essere stata operata di emorroidi per averlo così largo.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> A proposito di conoscere le donne... ma secondo te una donna disonesta confessa le sue esperienze al marito?
> Si fa beccare come una bambina al suo primo tradimento post matrimoniale?
> Una vera donna disonesta non avrebbe mai conservato gli sms nel cellulare, e mai avrebbe chiesto il permesso di uscire il 15...
> Avrebbe raccontato balle in maniera perfetta rendendo il marito del tutto inconsapevole. Soprattutto di chi è al suo fianco.
> Il vero bugiardo non lo riconosci mai. Non si fa mai beccare.


Danny io ho un'altra teoria....!Tua moglie ti ha detto tutto perchè sapeva di rischiare poco....ti ha pesato bene fidati...!Fra 10 anni scoprirai la verità....!


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny io ho un'altra teoria....!Tua moglie ti ha detto tutto perchè sapeva di rischiare poco....ti ha pesato bene fidati...!Fra 10 anni scoprirai la verità....!


Quindi... meglio la moglie che non ti dice niente perché sa di rischiare molto?


----------



## realista1 (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny io ho un'altra teoria....!Tua moglie ti ha detto tutto perchè sapeva di rischiare poco....ti ha pesato bene fidati...!Fra 10 anni scoprirai la verità....!


Io ne ho un'altra ancora.....ha detto tutto perchè in questo caso aveva fatto un paio di passi falsi che comunque l'avrebbero tradita. Quindi ha scelto -definiamolo così- un atteraggio pilotato....


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Quindi... meglio la moglie che non ti dice niente perché sa di rischiare molto?


Quindi non va bene nessuno dei 2 casi.Ma che è una gara a cosa è peggio?


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi non va bene nessuno dei 2 casi.Ma che è una gara a cosa è peggio?


No, è la pacata e rassegnata accettazione della realtà, che è totalmente imperfetta.
Cosa è meglio?
Il marito convinto di avere una moglie sincera e fedele, ma che non lo è, o quello che conosce sua moglie e sa che non gli è stata fedele?
La domanda non ha risposta, non c'è risposta.
Dipende.
Se ti piace tua moglie, è meglio evitare di porsi alternative che non si hanno. E vivere bene con lei, il più possibile, in una vita che comunque è breve e non è sempre lieve.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Ma si*



danny ha detto:


> No, è la pacata e rassegnata accettazione della realtà, che è totalmente imperfetta.
> Cosa è meglio?
> Il marito convinto di avere una moglie sincera e fedele, ma che non lo è, o quello che conosce sua moglie e sa che non gli è stata fedele?
> La domanda non ha risposta, non c'è risposta.
> ...


Preferisco vivere accanto ad una donna che condivide i miei ideali e non essere costretto a subirli come succede a te....!Preferisco questo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mih, Oscuro, non siamo negli anni 50, mentre lei si scopava gli altri io me ne facevo altre... e pareggiavo il conto.
> Si era giovani e con nessuna intenzione al mondo di pensare a sposarsi... quindi si esplorava...
> Tutti compresi, perché pure gli altri due facevano così (e così fan tutti, almeno al nord. Se non lo fai a 20 anni.... quando se no?).
> Per dirti c'era una mia amica all'epoca che se ne era fatti una ventina in vacanza, uno al giorno. Ora è sposa e mamma. Quindi, che era? 'na zoccola? Ma va, così fan tutte...
> ...



affatto, queste banalizzazioni mi lasciano basita


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Io ne ho un'altra ancora.....ha detto tutto perchè in questo caso aveva fatto un paio di passi falsi che comunque l'avrebbero tradita. Quindi ha scelto -definiamolo così- un atteraggio pilotato....



... ma io ne ho pure un'altra...
Dopo tanti anni ci si assomiglia... e io in questo sono come lei.
Come lei io le ho raccontato tutto delle mie esperienze... all'epoca... e come lei non riuscirei a tenermi dentro una cosa così, quanto mi peserebbe mentire a lungo su tutta la linea... 
Farei qualche "errore", anche inconsciamente, per farla uscire fuori, per avvertire mia moglie "guarda, che mi sta succedendo... datti da fare, che sono a un bivio". 
Perché mentire su tutto mi pesa, e poi non sai come va a finire col tempo, adesso è cosa da poco, ma poi?
Ovvio che neppure io confesserei tutto, per non far divampare un incendio da un focherello.
Ma lei sul 15... aveva dei dubbi. Sapeva che da lì... la storia sarebbe forse diventata altra... lui stava accelerando... e allora, l'inganno sarebbe diventato più grosso, forse voleva che io fossi l'ago della bilancia per indurla a prendere una decisione che da sola non avrebbe preso ("lui mia piace... ma questa cosa sta diventando pericolosa...)... la sua reazione è ovvia. Le è costato rinunciare, ma questo era scontato. Ma non è affatto detto che lei non pensi che questa sia stata la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dunque, è molto OT, ma...* la donna che ha esperienze è zoccola.*.. e l'uomo, che è?
> Se lei aveva altri, io ne avevo altre.
> Alla fine siamo rimasti noi due. Che ci siamo piaciuti di più.
> Quindi... pari e patta, no?
> Dove sta il problema?



no, è donna

poi quella che se ne è fatto uno diverso al giorno per venti giorni, stupida lei se non si è fatta pagare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non credo sia rilevante sapere se dopo il 15 la moglie di Danny abbia visto il ganzo oppure no.   Io credo che non potendo uscire a cena,lo incontri in orario di ufficio,contando sulla copertura della collega,ma potrebbe essere un'idea mia.
> 
> quello che a me basisce è l'emergere di come Danny e la moglie abbiano potuto arrivare a stare assieme 25 anni costruendo un matrimonio sull'ipocrisia.
> 
> ...



quotone con inchino


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> affatto, queste banalizzazioni mi lasciano basita


E' una frase ricorrente, una specie di proverbio e non è mia... per dire che le donne sono molto più soggette a mentire sulle loro esperienze sessuali per non venire giudicate male dagli uomini, mentre gli uomini al contrario mentono sule loro mancate esperienze per non far la figura di quelli sfigati che non hanno successo con le donne.
Che sia banale... come tutte le generalizzazioni lo è. Ma che nel rapporto uomo/donna non ci sia sempre la necessaria maturità per accettare l'altro per come è... credo sia lampante.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, è donna
> 
> poi quella che se ne è fatto uno diverso al giorno per venti giorni, stupida lei se non si è fatta pagare


Ma se le è piaciuto, perché no?
Credo che sia come dire molto frequente specie tra le ragazze giovani.
Basta andare in vacanza a Ibiza, per dire.
Lo era ai miei tempi, figuriamoci adesso.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> E' una frase ricorrente, una specie di proverbio e non è mia... per dire che le donne sono molto più soggette a mentire sulle loro esperienze sessuali per non venire giudicate male dagli uomini, mentre gli uomini al contrario mentono sule loro mancate esperienze per non far la figura di quelli sfigati che non hanno successo con le donne.
> Che sia banale... come tutte le generalizzazioni lo è. Ma che nel rapporto uomo/donna non ci sia sempre la necessaria maturità per accettare l'altro per come è... credo sia lampante.


Sono d'accordo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E' una frase ricorrente, una specie di proverbio e non è mia... per dire che le donne sono molto più soggette a mentire sulle loro esperienze sessuali per non venire giudicate male dagli uomini, mentre gli uomini al contrario mentono sule loro mancate esperienze per non far la figura di quelli sfigati che non hanno successo con le donne.
> Che sia banale... come tutte le generalizzazioni lo è. Ma *che nel rapporto uomo/donna non ci sia sempre la necessaria maturità per accettare l'altro per come è..*. credo sia lampante.



sì, sono d'accordo con te
non mi sembri peraltro il tipo che si sofferma sulle generalizzazioni

sul neretto, purtroppo non posso che essere d'accordo
però questo negare i rapporti precedenti a te non era veramente un buon segno per costruire un matrimonio


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*

Ma sei di vicenza?


----------



## Simy (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei di vicenza?


:risata:


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma se le è piaciuto, perché no?
> Credo che sia come dire molto frequente specie tra le ragazze giovani.
> Basta andare in vacanza a Ibiza, per dire.
> Lo era ai miei tempi, figuriamoci adesso.


ma anche no.  sinceramente no.     esistevano ed esistono anche donne che vanno in vacanza ad Ibiza e scopano solo col proprio lui.

stai puntando sul così fan tutte in modo subdolo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei di vicenza?



ma la smetti? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma la smetti? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho solo fatto una domanda.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, sono d'accordo con te
> non mi sembri peraltro il tipo che si sofferma sulle generalizzazioni
> 
> sul neretto, purtroppo non posso che essere d'accordo
> *però questo negare i rapporti precedenti a te non era veramente un buon segno per costruire un matrimonio*


Però scusate, io stà cosa del dover dettagliare le esperienze passate per proseguire la conoscenza futura la capisco poco.

Incontro una, me ne innamoro, e a letto scopro che fa pompini con un'abilità pari a quella di Maradona quando palleggiava. O è un talento naturale o ha fatto pratica, o no ? Imbecille io a pensare che la seconda l'abbia fatta con le banane. 

Penso sempre che la discriminante, almeno per me, per continuare la frequntazione di una donna, di qualnque tipo questa frequentazione sia (amicizia, trombamica, fidanzata, accompagno, badante), non sia il suo passato, ma quello che è diventata grazie al suo passato e sopratutto gli insegnamenti che ne ha tratto.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma anche no.  sinceramente no.     esistevano ed esistono anche donne che vanno in vacanza ad Ibiza e scopano solo col proprio lui.



A Ibiza?


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però scusate, io stà cosa del dover dettagliare le esperienze passate per proseguire la conoscenza futura la capisco poco.
> 
> Incontro una, me ne innamoro, e a letto scopro che fa pompini con un'abilità pari a quella di Maradona quando palleggiava. O è un talento naturale o ha fatto pratica, o no ? Imbecille io a pensare che la seconda l'abbia fatta con le banane.
> 
> Penso sempre che la discriminante, almeno per me, per continuare la frequntazione di una donna, di qualnque tipo questa frequentazione sia (amicizia, trombamica, fidanzata, accompagno, badante), non sia il suo passato, ma quello che è diventata grazie al suo passato e sopratutto gli insegnamenti che ne ha tratto.



Esatto.


----------



## sienne (26 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però scusate, io stà cosa del dover dettagliare le esperienze passate per proseguire la conoscenza futura la capisco poco.
> 
> Incontro una, me ne innamoro, e a letto scopro che fa pompini con un'abilità pari a quella di Maradona quando palleggiava. O è un talento naturale o ha fatto pratica, o no ? Imbecille io a pensare che la seconda l'abbia fatta con le banane.
> 
> Penso sempre che la discriminante, almeno per me, per continuare la frequntazione di una donna, di qualnque tipo questa frequentazione sia (amicizia, trombamica, fidanzata, accompagno, badante), non sia il suo passato, ma quello che è diventata grazie al suo passato e sopratutto gli insegnamenti che ne ha tratto.



Ciao 

ti scuso ... 
e ti quoto ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Però scusate, io stà cosa del dover dettagliare le esperienze passate per proseguire la conoscenza futura la capisco poco.
> 
> Incontro una, me ne innamoro, e a letto scopro che fa pompini con un'abilità pari a quella di Maradona quando palleggiava. O è un talento naturale o ha fatto pratica, o no ? Imbecille io a pensare che la seconda l'abbia fatta con le banane.
> 
> Penso sempre che la discriminante, almeno per me, per continuare la frequntazione di una donna, di qualnque tipo questa frequentazione sia (amicizia, trombamica, fidanzata, accompagno, badante), non sia il suo passato, ma quello che è diventata grazie al suo passato e sopratutto gli insegnamenti che ne ha tratto.


Ma infatti, se la donna mia PRIMA  ha defibrillato 1500 cazzi interessa fino ad un certo punto,preferirei qualcuno in meno.....:rotfl:!Ma se vengo a sapere che mentre stava con me depauperava altre 2 cappelle la cosa è n'attimo diversa o no?La questione non sono i cazzi prima,sono i cazzi mentre.....!


----------



## sienne (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti, se la donna mia PRIMA  ha defibrillato 1500 cazzi interessa fino ad un certo punto,preferirei qualcuno in meno.....:rotfl:!Ma se vengo a sapere che mentre stava con me depauperava altre 2 cappelle la cosa è n'attimo diversa o no?La questione non sono i cazzi prima,sono i cazzi mentre.....!



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ....:up:


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti, se la donna mia PRIMA  ha defibrillato 1500 cazzi interessa fino ad un certo punto,preferirei qualcuno in meno.....:rotfl:!Ma se vengo a sapere che mentre stava con me depauperava altre 2 cappelle la cosa è n'attimo diversa o no?La questione non sono i cazzi prima,sono i cazzi mentre.....!


Su quello nun ce piove.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ....:up:
> 
> ...


Embè..!


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> A Ibiza?


sì certo,anche a Cuba.     te l'ho detto,te la stai raccontando un pò,ma consolasse co' l'ajetto fa solo puzzà er fiato


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Su quello nun ce piove.


E allora de che stamo a parlà?questa sgonfiava altre due fave mentre stava con danny,adesso altra recidiva....che c'è da capì?


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> sì certo,anche a Cuba.     te l'ho detto,te la stai raccontando un pò,ma consolasse co' l'ajetto fa solo puzzà er fiato


Se te lo metti ar culo però non te puzza il fiato...!


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora de che stamo a parlà?questa sgonfiava altre due fave mentre stava con danny,adesso altra recidiva....che c'è da capì?


Potrebbe dirsi lo stesso di me... mentre io stavo con lei ho incrociato altre due, di cui una che stava con un altro, e gli altri che stavano con lei, stavano a loro volta con altre...
Cioè... ma dove sta l'eccezionalità della promiscuità a 20 anni ( e meno)?
A scuola lei la chiamavano suora... pensa le altre.
Il numero conta... noi arriviamo alle dita di due mani... in una vita... altri a questo numero ci erano già arrivati neppure essendo maggiorenni.
Mi sembra che ci sia un bel divario di mentalità su questi giudizi.
(sarà che vivo in una grande città, boh).
Argomento molto OT ma mi incuriosisce.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Potrebbe dirsi lo stesso di me... mentre io stavo con lei ho incrociato altre due, di cui una che stava con un altro, e gli altri che stavano con lei, stavano a loro volta con altre...
> Cioè... ma dove sta l'eccezionalità della promiscuità a 20 anni ( e meno)?
> A scuola lei la chiamavano suora... pensa le altre.
> Il numero conta... noi arriviamo alle dita di due mani... in una vita... altri a questo numero ci erano già arrivati neppure essendo maggiorenni.
> ...


Vedi io pure vivo in una grande città  la questione è semplice.A 20 anni"incrociavo"tutte quelle che mi andava,reputavo opportuno essere single per potere vivere la mia vita come cazzo dicevo io....!Avere una donna e fare gli stracazzi miei mi sembrava da vigliacchi e codardi...non si può avere il porto sicuro e incularsi al volo ogni chiappa che passa....!


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Potrebbe dirsi lo stesso di me... mentre io stavo con lei ho incrociato altre due, di cui una che stava con un altro, e gli altri che stavano con lei, stavano a loro volta con altre...
> Cioè... ma dove sta l'eccezionalità della promiscuità a 20 anni ( e meno)?
> A scuola lei la chiamavano suora... pensa le altre.
> Il numero conta... noi arriviamo alle dita di due mani... in una vita... altri a questo numero ci erano già arrivati neppure essendo maggiorenni.
> ...


su questi schermi puoi trovare altri uomini e donne che vivono in una grande città del nord.....e che ti possono raccontare una storia affatto diversa.

non è il fatto che sia possibile la promiscuità a 20 anni che ti si contesta,ti si contesta il fatto che tu possa ritenerlo la normalità,quando non lo è mai stata.

e chi ti scrive sarebbe favorevole a mettere un divieto di accesso al matrimonio almeno fino ai 29 anni,perchè donne ed uomini dovrebbero essere educati considerare normale avere X esperienze prima di fare un passo così impegnativo,al fine di avere più relazioni in cui si è consapevoli del valore di certi impegni


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> su questi schermi puoi trovare altri uomini e donne che vivono in una grande città del nord.....e che ti possono raccontare una storia affatto diversa.
> 
> non è il fatto che sia possibile la promiscuità a 20 anni che ti si contesta,ti si contesta il fatto che tu possa ritenerlo la normalità,quando non lo è mai stata.
> 
> e chi ti scrive sarebbe favorevole a mettere un divieto di accesso al matrimonio almeno fino ai 29 anni,perchè donne ed uomini dovrebbero essere educati considerare normale avere X esperienze prima di fare un passo così impegnativo,al fine di avere più relazioni in cui si è consapevoli del valore di certi impegni


Tanto di cappella.....!Caro perplesso se fossi donna ti strapperei le mutande a morsi,e ti bacerei avidamente il culo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però scusate, io stà cosa del dover dettagliare le esperienze passate per proseguire la conoscenza futura la capisco poco.
> 
> Incontro una, me ne innamoro, e a letto scopro che fa pompini con un'abilità pari a quella di Maradona quando palleggiava. O è un talento naturale o ha fatto pratica, o no ? Imbecille io a pensare che la seconda l'abbia fatta con le banane.
> 
> Penso sempre che la discriminante, almeno per me, per continuare la frequntazione di una donna, di qualnque tipo questa frequentazione sia (amicizia, trombamica, fidanzata, accompagno, badante), non sia il suo passato, ma quello che è diventata grazie al suo passato e sopratutto gli insegnamenti che ne ha tratto.



sono d'accordo

ma non ho capito perché devi raccontare che ti sei fermata a qualche pomiciata quando hai fatto molto di più.
al limite abbozzala e non raccontare nulla

il fatto che una donna voglia nascondere il suo passato nel momento in cui ci sia un confronto diretto sull'argomento: questo mi da da pensare
vuol dire che ti senti sbagliata tu per prima e che reputi gli eventuali rapporti avuti prima come una pregiudiziale per quello che vai costruendo, una motivazione per cui il tuo attuale fidanzato potrebbe scaricarti


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*O magari*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> 
> ma non ho capito perché devi raccontare che ti sei fermata a qualche pomiciata quando hai fatto molto di più.
> al limite abbozzala e non raccontare nulla
> ...


O magari non hai mai smesso di prendere vangate di carne e non vuoi insospettire il patner...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> su questi schermi puoi trovare altri uomini e donne che vivono in una grande città del nord.....e che ti possono raccontare una storia affatto diversa.
> 
> non è il fatto che sia possibile la promiscuità a 20 anni che ti si contesta,ti si contesta il fatto che tu possa ritenerlo la normalità,quando non lo è mai stata.
> 
> e chi ti scrive sarebbe favorevole a mettere un divieto di accesso al matrimonio almeno fino ai 29 anni,perchè donne ed uomini dovrebbero essere educati considerare normale avere X esperienze prima di fare un passo così impegnativo,al fine di avere più relazioni in cui si è consapevoli del valore di certi impegni





oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto di cappella.....!Caro perplesso se fossi donna ti strapperei le mutande a morsi,e ti bacerei avidamente il culo.


delego il quote a oscuro, faccio prima

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> delego il quote a oscuro, faccio prima
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Solo il quote?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> O magari non hai mai smesso di prendere vangate di carne e non vuoi insospettire il patner...!



anche. ma io spero che non sia questo il caso di danny.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche. ma io spero che non sia questo il caso di danny.


Io spero di si!


----------



## sienne (26 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> 
> ma non ho capito perché devi raccontare che ti sei fermata a qualche pomiciata quando hai fatto molto di più.
> al limite abbozzala e non raccontare nulla
> ...



Ciao 

non ho seguito bene, devo ammettere. 
però, questo punto di vista ci sta, si, certo!

personalmente, non racconto, e neanche al mio compagno ho raccontato,
con qui ho diviso un passaggio di vita di 21 anni in tutto.
sono affari miei. in un periodo mio, con gli uomini che ho frequentato io. 
nessuno ci mette pecco!  ... :smile: ... e non è solo per questo. sono stati 
momenti, che non riguardano il compagno attuale ... non so se riesco a spiegarmi. 
anche io, non ho voluto sapere ... trovo che sia una cosa talmente privata ... buh ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo il quote?


meglio di sì....poi arrivano le altre due e mi fanno il glorioso lato b a stelle e strisce :unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> 
> ma non ho capito perché devi raccontare che ti sei fermata a qualche pomiciata quando hai fatto molto di più.
> al limite abbozzala e non raccontare nulla
> ...


se ti hanno cresciuta con l'idea che per te donna il sesso è dovere coniugale e non piacere,il fatto che tu strada facendo ti sia accorta che fare sesso ti garba e pure di molto.....può risultare destabilizzante,per te medesima e di riflesso per chi ti ruota attorno.

e si considera questo lato falsamente oscuro come una cosa da tenere in gabbia,cosa che va bene ma solo se nel mentre che lo tieni in gabbia, impari anche a gestirlo..... 

la vita è complicata e le gonne sono sempre troppo lunghe.......per non parlare del fatto che proprio ieri sera Avramov doveva prendere anche le zanzare che gli passavano di fronte.....'cci sua.....


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> su questi schermi puoi trovare altri uomini e donne che vivono in una grande città del nord.....e che ti possono raccontare una storia affatto diversa.
> 
> non è il fatto che sia possibile la promiscuità a 20 anni che ti si contesta,ti si contesta il fatto che tu possa ritenerlo la normalità,quando non lo è mai stata.
> 
> e chi ti scrive sarebbe favorevole a mettere un divieto di accesso al matrimonio almeno fino ai 29 anni,perchè donne ed uomini dovrebbero essere educati considerare normale avere X esperienze prima di fare un passo così impegnativo,al fine di avere più relazioni in cui si è consapevoli del valore di certi impegni



Non esiste alcuna correlazione tra le X esperienze prima del matrimonio e quanto accade dopo.
Ogni coppia/persona ha una sua storia, imperfetta quanto si vuole, ma diversa.
Le regole nell'amore sono prive di senso.
Puoi definire un'età minima, un'età massima, un numero X di esperienze, ma non avrai mai una costante.
Hai troppe variabili a disposizione. Come è giusto che sia.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> meglio di sì....poi arrivano le altre due e mi fanno il glorioso lato b a stelle e strisce :unhappy:


Ci rimetto io però!


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non esiste alcuna correlazione tra le X esperienze prima del matrimonio e quanto accade dopo.
> Ogni coppia/persona ha una sua storia, imperfetta quanto si vuole, ma diversa.
> Le regole nell'amore sono prive di senso.
> Puoi definire un'età minima, un'età massima, un numero X di esperienze, ma non avrai mai una costante.
> Hai troppe variabili a disposizione. Come è giusto che sia.


la tua storia dimostra l'esatto contrario,ad esempio


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho seguito bene, devo ammettere.
> però, questo punto di vista ci sta, si, certo!
> ...



Ma infatti! Se si vuole, nell'ambito di un certo tipo di rapporto che si vuole impostare, lo si racconta. 
Altrimenti... ma sono fatti propri, no?
Nel mio caso... beh, eravamo al liceo... impossibile non sapere e non vedere!
Troppi occhi puntati


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la tua storia dimostra l'esatto contrario,ad esempio



Ma non dimostra niente, proprio perché non c'è alcuna tesi da dimostrare!


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non dimostra niente, proprio perché non c'è alcuna tesi da dimostrare!


non è che l'Everest non esista perchè tu non vuoi vederlo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho seguito bene, devo ammettere.
> però, questo punto di vista ci sta, si, certo!
> ...


perché hai trovato un compagno che come te, ti ha pesata per quello che eri in quel momento, frutto del tuo passato globale
ma ci sono uomini (e purtroppo ne esistono ancora) che danno estremo valore a quella parte del passato della loro donna: magari non lo danno a vedere, ma ci sono miriadi di discorsi che tradiscono questo scoglio insormontabile per l'ego maschile (non di tutti)

se parlando con una persona con cui voglio costruire un rapporto di intesa e di complicità escono in modo del tutto naturale (e non morboso) domande sul mio passato, non vedo perché dovrei  negare una risposta, fosse anche: preferisco non parlarne.
però a che serve raccontare di avere avuto meno avventure o rapporti di quel che sono in realtà?
a confermare il discorso che ho fatto sopra.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che l'Everest non esista perchè tu non vuoi vederlo



Ti stai arrampicando... sulle montagne?


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però a che serve raccontare di avere avuto meno avventure o rapporti di quel che sono in realtà?
> a confermare il discorso che ho fatto sopra.



Infatti. Perché certe cose sono emerse "dopo", quando la nostra storia era ormai diventata seria?
Perché a un certo punto con quel passato globale avevamo cominciato a fare i conti, senza più le reticenze necessarie di quando eravamo ragazzini e disimpegnati. Perché a un certo punto ti trovi di fronte una persona che vuole un certo tipo di rapporto, e lo assecondi.
E' stato vero per entrambi. E ci ha aiutato nell'opera di condividere le nostre vite nel momento in cui convergevano.


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ti stai arrampicando... sulle montagne?


sto cercando di togliere quei cotechini che hai sugli occhi,ma sono incollati molto bene


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Trovarne, Lothar, trovarne.
> Da una personale statistica sulle coppie di mia conoscenza, di persone fedeli tutta la vita ne conosco poche.
> Primo, perché ci si lascia prima.
> Secondo perché vedo quanto accade nel mondo del lavoro, giusto per fare un esempio.
> ...


Caro Danny,vuoi che non lo sappia??sai che qua'alcuni grandi hotel zona fiera,magari sara'perche'siamo orfani del motorshow,pubblicizzano l''hotel temporaneo''??in pratica dalle 9 alle 17/18,fanno pagare tipo 50-60eurini,ovvio che il loro business punta sulle coppie clandestine.Pero'ci sono tantissime coppie super fedeli,non devi generalizzare.Ti stai confessando e assolvendo amico.....


----------



## scrittore (26 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Danny,vuoi che non lo sapppia??sai che qua'alcuni grandi hotel zona fiera,magari sara'perche'siamo orfani del motorshow,pubblicizzano l''hotel temporaneo''??in pratica dalle 9 alle 17/18,fanno pagare tipo 50-60eurini,ovvio che il loro business punta sulle coppie clandestine.Pero'ci sono tantissime coppie super fedeli,non devi generalizzare.Ti stai confessando e assolvendo amico.....


si però il fatto di vivere con delle storie parallele non pregiudica certo la felicità o il benessere di se stessi e la coppia...
forse è più difficile ma penso ci voglia solo un po' di testa e certamente...saperci fare!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> si però il fatto di vivere con delle storie parallele non pregiudica certo la felicità o il benessere di se stessi e la coppia...
> forse è più difficile ma penso ci voglia solo un po' di testa e certamente...saperci fare!


Scritt..aspetta se le vivo io,come purtroppo sta accadendo,va bene...se lo fa la moglie no.Cazzata galattica..ma mia realta'.niente da vantarmi,ovvio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti. Perché certe cose sono emerse "dopo", quando la nostra storia era ormai diventata seria?
> *Perché a un certo punto con quel passato globale avevamo cominciato a fare i conti, senza più le reticenze necessarie di quando eravamo ragazzini e disimpegnati. Perché a un certo punto ti trovi di fronte una persona che vuole un certo tipo di rapporto, e lo assecondi.*
> E' stato vero per entrambi. E ci ha aiutato nell'opera di condividere le nostre vite nel momento in cui convergevano.



non sono sicura di aver capito la parte in neretto.
cosa intendi?


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non sono sicura di aver capito la parte in neretto.
> cosa intendi?


Si sono raccontati tutte le porcate e le bugie del fidanzamento...!


----------



## scrittore (26 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non sono sicura di aver capito la parte in neretto.
> cosa intendi?


forse che si è "sacrificato" accettando di interpretare parti e ruoli che appartenevano a storie avute in passato pur di portare avanti la storia presente...

grave errore mettersi in competizione con chi c'è stato prima di te...gravissimo errore


----------



## oceansize (26 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché hai trovato un compagno che come te, ti ha pesata per quello che eri in quel momento, frutto del tuo passato globale
> ma ci sono uomini (e purtroppo ne esistono ancora) che danno estremo valore a quella parte del passato della loro donna: magari non lo danno a vedere, ma ci sono miriadi di discorsi che tradiscono questo scoglio insormontabile per l'ego maschile (non di tutti)


quoto purtroppo


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non sono sicura di aver capito la parte in neretto.
> cosa intendi?


Che a un certo punto ci siamo raccontati tutto... comprese le bugie di quando eravamo ragazzini... bugie che ci siamo raccontati per egoismo l'uno con l'altra, quando ancora non sapevamo cosa fare della nostra vita sentimentale... e abbiamo impostato il nostro rapporto da lì in poi cercando di essere il più sinceri possibile, comprendendo quanto le bugie che avevamo raccontato ci avessero tenuto lontano e fatto stare male.


----------



## devastata (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao realista. Proprio perché la nostra era una storia di lungo corso, che la mia reazione all'inizio è stata di negazione dell'accaduto. Lo si vede dai primi post, quelli che hanno suscitato parecchie rispostacce, in cui non riuscivo ad ammettere neppure che mia moglie avesse preso una sbandata (termine suo) per un'altra persona. Rileggendo quello che avevo scritto trovo tutte le caratteristiche di rimozione del problema, e di graduale accettazione dello stesso in maniera progressiva. Questo è avvenuto col confronto con le persone che mi hanno risposto qui.
> E' difficile far comprendere al di fuori il meccanismo, ma quando per decenni condividi la tua vita con un'altra persona, ti risulta difficile se non impossibile ammettere che questa possa allontanarsi in qualche modo. Il primo passo è stato proprio quello di rendersi consapevoli di quanto stava accadendo.
> Riguardo alla questione "fisica", in qualsiasi tradimento il tradito non può mai essere assolutamente certo di quanto accaduto tra gli amanti, quindi è inutile ragionare su questo. La parte fisica viene di massima sempre negata dai traditori... per non gettare altra benzina sul fuoco. Per quanto mi riguarda dagli sms salvati posso dedurre che vi sia stato relativamente poco (sicuramente non rapporti completi), almeno fino alla data del 5 novembre, nulla potrei dire di quanto accaduto nell'incontro successivo (se uno solo vi è stato, perché anche qui bisogna prendere per buono quanto detto da lei.). E comunque la questione è di relativo interesse. L'unica cosa di cui sono certo è che a mia moglie questa persona piace/piaceva, e non poco. Che sicuramente la storia sarebbe continuata se non ne fossi venuto a conoscenza ed erano in previsione rapporti "significativi" come dici tu. E che non verrò mai a sapere tutto, se questo è indispensabile (ma quanto lo è?), almeno in tempi brevi. Per farti un esempio... nella prima fase della nostra vita, quando lei si divideva tra 3 ragazzi... con me lei diceva sempre che con loro erano solo baci... o poco più. Anni dopo, mi confessò di sua sponte che invece aveva rapporti completi. Non ci voleva molto comunque per dedurlo: quello che faceva con me lo faceva con gli altri, come Lapalisse insegna...  Quindi... sul tradimento io valuterei la cosa per il "trasporto" che vi è/è stato, più che per quello che ci si immagina di sapere. Una cosa particolare che invece reputo positiva è che in tutto questo tempo lei non si è mai veramente allontanata da me, neppure sul piano fisico. Questo è probabilmente il miglior punto di partenza.
> Per la questione bambini... ogni coppia è una storia a sé, fatta di individui con un loro vissuto e personali ambizioni, variabili nel tempo, e frustrazioni su altri versanti. Un bambino può unire, e a volte dividere, senza comunque che si possa redigere una regola generale, neppure all'interno della stessa coppia. Dipende è come al solito la risposta giusta.
> Ovvero, si deve valutare caso per caso, momento per momento.


Alla faccia della timida. scopava con tre contemporaneamente????Ho caputo bene?

e tu ancora credi che con l'ultimo a  cui ha spedito sue foto nuda solo baci?  baci dove??

io sono stata ingenua e credulona con mio marito ma mi consolo. Danny tu mi batti. io credo che se lei fin da ragazzina riusciva a 'giocare' con tre piselli diversi, beh, non e' certo timida ne affidabile. Auguri. Fossi in te tra pochi mesi la farei pedinare. cosa che avrei dovuto fare io ai primi segnali e avrei speso bene i soldi.


----------



## scrittore (26 Novembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> quoto purtroppo


ma evitarle da subito certe situazioni no eh? 
se mi accorgessi che una mi "pesa" per quel che sono o sono stato sinceramente la lascerei prima ancora di iniziare...
anche perchè in genere quelli che "pesano"  lo fanno perchè si sono "incattiviti" ed hanno più paura di quelli che invece 
se ne fregano di tutto e si godono l'attimo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Che a un certo punto ci siamo raccontati tutto... comprese le bugie di quando eravamo ragazzini... bugie che ci siamo raccontati per egoismo l'uno con l'altra, quando ancora non sapevamo cosa fare della nostra vita sentimentale... *e abbiamo impostato il nostro rapporto da lì in poi* cercando di essere il più sinceri possibile, comprendendo quanto le bugie che avevamo raccontato ci avessero tenuto lontano e fatto stare male.


ma non ho capito se in quel momento lì eravate già sposati


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Alla faccia della timida. scopava con tre contemporaneamente????Ho caputo bene?
> 
> e tu ancora credi che con l'ultimo a  cui ha spedito sue foto nuda solo baci?  baci dove??
> 
> io sono stata ingenua e credulona con mio marito ma mi consolo. Danny tu mi batti. io credo che se lei fin da ragazzina riusciva a 'giocare' con tre piselli diversi, beh, non e' certo timida ne affidabile. Auguri. Fossi in te tra pochi mesi la farei pedinare. cosa che avrei dovuto fare io ai primi segnali e avrei speso bene i soldi.



...non so... mentre lei giocava con 3 piselli, io facevo altrettanto con medesime patate.
Quindi... io alla fine comunque mi reputo affidabile. Non perfetto, ma affidabile.
E da allora... sono stato esclusivo.
E non per mancanza di occasioni. L'ultima... ieri, assurdamente: sono stato fermato da una donna... una cosa che mi è capitata molto raramente nella vita (di solito dovrebbe essere il contrario)... e poi proprio adesso.
Ho lasciato cadere la cosa, ovviamente. Anche se era davvero carina.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non ho capito se in quel momento lì eravate già sposati


Non ricordo, credo prima... io ho vissuto da solo per anni e lei stava da me nel we, prima del matrimonio.
Non ci giurerei, i ricordi sono un po' falsati negli anni. Diciamo che abbiamo cominciato a essere seri a un certo punto, quando abbiamo impostato questa mezza convivenza, eliminando i vari partner accessori.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Alla faccia della timida. scopava con tre contemporaneamente????Ho caputo bene?
> 
> e tu ancora credi che con l'ultimo a  cui ha spedito sue foto nuda solo baci?  baci dove??
> 
> io sono stata ingenua e credulona con mio marito ma mi consolo. Danny tu mi batti. io credo che se lei fin da ragazzina riusciva a 'giocare' con tre piselli diversi, beh, non e' certo timida ne affidabile. Auguri. Fossi in te tra pochi mesi la farei pedinare. cosa che avrei dovuto fare io ai primi segnali e avrei speso bene i soldi.


Un mio parente ha pedinato la moglie,mi ha detto che vederli avvinghiati e'stata botta.pero'ha capito che troia aveva in casa,e si sono separati.Per la cronaca,l'amante della moglie,saputo che era libera,l'ha mollata con 1 riga di sms.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> ...non so...* mentre lei giocava con 3 piselli, io facevo altrettanto con medesime patate.*
> Quindi... io alla fine comunque mi reputo affidabile. Non perfetto, ma affidabile.
> E da allora... sono stato esclusivo.
> E non per mancanza di occasioni. L'ultima... ieri, assurdamente: sono stato fermato da una donna... una cosa che mi è capitata molto raramente nella vita (di solito dovrebbe essere il contrario)... e poi proprio adesso.
> Ho lasciato cadere la cosa, ovviamente. Anche se era davvero carina.



comunque, per quel che può valere l'opinione di una cresciuta in provincia:
questo tipo di comportamento non è giustificabile con la giovane età.
non è che tutti i giovani vivano e ragionino così, né ieri, né oggi

così fan/facevano tutti/e è una tua idea (alquanto bislacca aggiungo)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non ricordo, credo prima... io ho vissuto da solo per anni e lei stava da me nel we, prima del matrimonio.
> Non ci giurerei, i ricordi sono un po' falsati negli anni. Diciamo che abbiamo cominciato a essere seri a un certo punto, quando abbiamo impostato questa mezza convivenza, eliminando i vari partner accessori.



quindi, da come la racconti, mi viene da pensare che avete istituzionalizzato il rapporto perché a un certo punto si comincia a fare sul serio o ci si lascia, immagino (come succede in molti casi)


----------



## scrittore (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> ...non so... *mentre lei giocava con 3 piselli, io facevo altrettanto con medesime patate.
> Quindi... io alla fine comunque mi reputo affidabile. Non perfetto, ma affidabile.*
> E da allora... sono stato esclusivo.
> E non per mancanza di occasioni. L'ultima... ieri, assurdamente: sono stato fermato da una donna... una cosa che mi è capitata molto raramente nella vita (di solito dovrebbe essere il contrario)... e poi proprio adesso.
> Ho lasciato cadere la cosa, ovviamente. Anche se era davvero carina.


oh bhé....se è questo il criterio alloa parliamo di alta affidabilità in effetti... 
da ambo i lati perfino...

cmq io mi sarei messo alla prova anche con quella che hai scartato... ;-)


----------



## devastata (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Mih, Oscuro, non siamo negli anni 50, mentre lei si scopava gli altri io me ne facevo altre... e pareggiavo il conto.
> Si era giovani e con nessuna intenzione al mondo di pensare a sposarsi... quindi si esplorava...
> Tutti compresi, perché pure gli altri due facevano così (e così fan tutti, almeno al nord. Se non lo fai a 20 anni.... quando se no?).
> Per dirti c'era una mia amica all'epoca che se ne era fatti una ventina in vacanza, uno al giorno. Ora è sposa e mamma. Quindi, che era? 'na zoccola? Ma va, così fan tutte...
> ...


Cosi faranno tutte quelle che vanno in Chiesa a confessarsi.

Piano.

Io ho avuto un solo ragazzo alla volta e pure pochi.

Mai tradito mio marito per 35 anni.

Ora sto cambiando mentalita' per colpa sua....ma l'ho lascisto ed ho UN SOLO amico e mi basta.

Sempre pensato che le figlie di Maria son le prime a darla via.

quello che non capisco e' perche' chiedi consiglio se ti sta bene tutto di tua moglie.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sto cercando di togliere quei cotechini che hai sugli occhi,ma sono incollati molto bene



Ma quali cotechini...
Siamo pragmatici...
Poni il dubbio che ci sia stato un pompino... che faccio, vado da lei e chiedo conferma?
Che risposta mi mi posso attendere?
"Sì, caro, e mi è piaciuto".
Ma quando mai!
Posso avere un dubbio, ma che me ne faccio del dubbio se non avrò mai risposta?
Mi crogiolo e ci sto male? Pessima scelta.
C'è allora il dubbio che lei possa riprendere la storia? Legittimo.
Ma che faccio, spendo i soldi per un investigatore?
A che pro?
Se scopre che effettivamente c'è una relazione... chiedo il divorzio e perdo ugualmente tutto, casa, figlia, moglie, alimenti, e magari mia moglie si incazza che l'ho fatta seguire e mi fa la guerra dopo. Non c'è più il tradimento come colpa... e la tutela della figlia è imprescindibile. Questo per esperienza diretta di persone in questa situazione.
Qual è la cosa più brutta che possa capitarmi se lei per caso riprende la relazione e non ne so invece niente?
Che mi lasci... prendendosi ugualmente tutto. Quindi... cosa cambia?
I soldi dell'investigatore me li tengo per un viaggio tutti insieme, che magari, quello sì, può servire a migliorare veramente la nostra vita.
Se invece lei prosegue la storia per un po' e non ne so niente, apparterrò a quella vasta stirpe degli inconsapevoli, di quelli che conducono una vita felice non sapendo delle relazioni della moglie... 
e in fin dei conti... la felicità o la serenità non sono un obiettivo da disprezzare, no?
Al limite sapere che lei proseguirà eventualmente la storia, può servirmi per pareggiare il conto (farmi anch'io qualcuna). Al limite, intendo.
Sempre che lo consideri un obiettivo interessante.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quindi, da come la racconti, mi viene da pensare che avete istituzionalizzato il rapporto perché a un certo punto si comincia a fare sul serio o ci si lascia, immagino (come succede in molti casi)



Come succede in tutti i casi.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Cosi faranno tutte quelle che vanno in Chiesa a confessarsi.
> 
> Piano.
> 
> ...



Siamo atei.


----------



## devastata (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> ...non so... mentre lei giocava con 3 piselli, io facevo altrettanto con medesime patate.
> Quindi... io alla fine comunque mi reputo affidabile. Non perfetto, ma affidabile.
> E da allora... sono stato esclusivo.
> E non per mancanza di occasioni. L'ultima... ieri, assurdamente: sono stato fermato da una donna... una cosa che mi è capitata molto raramente nella vita (di solito dovrebbe essere il contrario)... e poi proprio adesso.
> Ho lasciato cadere la cosa, ovviamente. Anche se era davvero carina.


Pure io pensavo di essere l'unica. Ma con chi ha certe abitudini e' solo illusione. Mio marito che da giovane era abituato a sguazzare evidentemente come tua moglie faceva fatica a stare ai patti.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> oh bhé....se è questo il criterio alloa parliamo di alta affidabilità in effetti...
> da ambo i lati perfino...
> 
> cmq io mi sarei messo alla prova anche con quella che hai scartato... ;-)


Una era 'na zoccola proprio.


L'altra... complicata.
Il fatto è che c'è sempre una che è in cima ai tuoi pensieri...
anche quando vai con altre.
E quella era mia moglie.
Ci è voluto del tempo per capirlo e ammetterlo... lo ammetto.
Ma quando ci arrivi... non ti stacchi più.


----------



## devastata (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo atei.


Era una battuta per la 'timidezza'.


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma quali cotechini...
> Siamo pragmatici...
> Poni il dubbio che ci sia stato un pompino... che faccio, vado da lei e chiedo conferma?
> Che risposta mi mi posso attendere?
> ...


ribadisco che te la stai raccontando con sta faccenda del così fan tutte....e tutte le signore del forum ti stanno rispondendo che non è vero manco per niente......per autoassolverti e rimettere la testa sotto la sabbia.

a sto punto viene da chiederti:

1-che consigli volevi da noi,visto che qualsiasi cosa ti si dica ti scivola addosso
2-perchè allora hai impedito a tua moglie di farsi la serata col ganzo,tanto alla fine te ne frega assai delle corna....
3-tu a metterti in discussione e provare ad immaginare che tua moglie sia una donna ed una femmina diversa da come l'hai voluta vedere per 25 anni,manco ci pensi

in soldoni,Danny....cosa ci fai qui?


----------



## Diletta (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti avevo capito che sei del nord,non ci vuole mica tanto visto come ti poni davanti a certe situazioni....!Devo dire che il vostro matrimonio è iniziato all'insegna del rispetto reciproco...!Sai cosa non capisco però?*quando inizi un matrimonio su basi simili di cosa cazzo vi meravigliate se i comportamenti restano quelli..*..!Io parto per un lungo viaggio,prima di partire noto un fumo sinistro proveniente dal motore,è inutile che mi incazzo se la macchina a metà viaggio mi lascia a piedi,perchè il coglione sono stato io a partire in quelle condizioni....!



Oscuro, hai detto bene: non ci si deve meravigliare.
Però è anche possibile una inversione di rotta puntando sulla serietà e questo è proprio il matrimonio che te la fa fare.
Mio marito ne è l'esempio vivente (e non ridere...)


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> in soldoni,Danny....cosa ci fai qui?



Per capire.
Questo non vuol dire dare ragione come pretendi tu adesso a chi la pensa diversamente da me, ma valutare le diverse sfaccettature della storia sotto diversi profili.
E con l'inevitabile giudizio finale che non può che essere soggettivo, perché la vita è, ovviamente, la mia.
Questo non vuol dire che non ascolti, ma credo che ognuno di noi parli sulla base unicamente delle proprie esperienze, e come tale inevitabilmente può avere solo una parziale visione del tutto.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Era una battuta per la 'timidezza'.



Le timide non fanno l'amore?


----------



## scrittore (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Una era 'na zoccola proprio.
> 
> 
> L'altra... complicata.
> ...


che fortuna che hai. Hai raggiunto una forma di consapevolezza...
io invece continuo ancora a saper scindere molto bene... e nemmeno ti so dire se ciò è bene o male...


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oscuro, hai detto bene: non ci si deve meravigliare.
> Però è anche possibile una inversione di rotta puntando sulla serietà e questo è proprio il matrimonio che te la fa fare.
> Mio marito ne è l'esempio vivente (e non ridere...)



Soprattutto quando di mezzo ci sono decenni, non anni.
Quello che sei a 16 anni (di lei) non è quello che sei a 32, e neppure quello che diventi quando da figlio diventi genitore.
Il solito proverbio dice che si nasce incendiari e si muore pompieri.
Nessuno rimane costantemente se stesso tutta la vita.


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Per capire.
> Questo non vuol dire dare ragione come pretendi tu adesso a chi la pensa diversamente da me, ma valutare le diverse sfaccettature della storia sotto diversi profili.
> E con l'inevitabile giudizio finale che non può che essere soggettivo, perché la vita è, ovviamente, la mia.
> Questo non vuol dire che non ascolti, ma credo che ognuno di noi parli sulla base unicamente delle proprie esperienze, e come tale inevitabilmente può avere solo una parziale visione del tutto.


io pretendo solo coerenza,mica dirti cosa devi fare da grande.  chiaro che quello devi deciderlo tu e solo tu

quello che ti sto dicendo è che se fai il relativista,non puoi imporre a tua moglie di non uscire col ganzo.   molto semplice.

se il tuo unico reale obbiettivo è tenere in piedi il tuo matrimonio a tutti i costi,allora vivi e lascia vivere tua moglie, che sono certissimo che non vuole lasciarti nè trascurare vostra figlia.

vuole solo avere uno spazio suo,in cui tu non ci 6 e forse ci sono altri.    se la cosa ti sta bene,vai tranquillo che a sera tornerà sempre a casa.

e sì,sono d'accordo che abbiamo solo una visione parziale della faccenda,visto che sentiamo solo la tua campana e non anche quella di tua moglie.....ma questo vale per chiunque venga sul forum.


----------



## Diletta (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma quali cotechini...
> Siamo pragmatici...
> Poni il dubbio che ci sia stato un pompino... che faccio, vado da lei e chiedo conferma?
> Che risposta mi mi posso attendere?
> ...



Tanto di cappello al tuo ragionamento pragmatico: non fa una piega:up:
Anche a me, al di là di tante dissertazioni di principio (che per carità, hanno la loro importanza) piace ragionare in termini di praticità.

L'unica cosa a cui terrei, se fossi in te, sarebbe di sapere senza ombra di dubbio se la storia prosegue o no perché così mi organizzerei anch'io nel pareggiamento di conti.
Non vorrei, per nessun motivo al mondo, rimanere indietro.
Cornuto e mazziato: mai!


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io pretendo solo coerenza,mica dirti cosa devi fare da grande.  chiaro che quello devi deciderlo tu e solo tu
> 
> quello che ti sto dicendo è che se fai il relativista,non puoi imporre a tua moglie di non uscire col ganzo.   molto semplice.
> 
> ...


La cosa lo sai anche tu non è mai così semplice come la stai ponendo. Il relativismo come dici tu impone delle condizioni di stress a cui non tutte le coppie reggono, per dire. 
Difatti non ho mai posto la questione come un aut-aut.
Il mio obiettivo non è solo di tenere in piedi il matrimonio, ma di continuare a stare  e stare bene soprattutto con mia moglie. Il che fa presupporre che possa esserci stata anche la possibilità di ipotizzare un allontanamento da parte di lei in qualche angolo del  futuro o il rischio di non comprendere la situazione nella maniera adeguata, facendo errori. Tutti timori che ho sviscerato e compreso stando qui, anche grazie all'aiuto di chi mi ha scritto in privato.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tanto di cappello al tuo ragionamento pragmatico: non fa una piega:up:
> Anche a me, al di là di tante dissertazioni di principio (che per carità, hanno la loro importanza) piace ragionare in termini di praticità.
> 
> L'unica cosa a cui terrei, se fossi in te, sarebbe di sapere senza ombra di dubbio se la storia prosegue o no perché così mi organizzerei anch'io nel pareggiamento di conti.
> ...


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> La cosa lo sai anche tu non è mai così semplice come la stai ponendo. Il relativismo come dici tu impone delle condizioni di stress a cui non tutte le coppie reggono, per dire.
> Difatti non ho mai posto la questione come un aut-aut.
> Il mio obiettivo non è solo di tenere in piedi il matrimonio, ma di continuare a stare  e stare bene soprattutto con mia moglie. Il che fa presupporre che possa esserci stata anche la possibilità di ipotizzare un allontanamento da parte di lei in qualche angolo del  futuro o il rischio di non comprendere la situazione nella maniera adeguata, facendo errori. Tutti timori che ho sviscerato e compreso stando qui, anche grazie all'aiuto di chi mi ha scritto in privato.


tu vuoi stare bene con una donna che ti dice che quando esce di casa si sente un'altra persona.

indi per cui,se il tuo obbiettivo è quello che hai appena dichiarato,altra via non hai che azzerare il passato (il che non significa necessariamente divorzio formale) e ricostruire l'unione su un accordo diverso.

che verosimilmente prevederà la possibilità che vi facciate i  cazzi vostri,in tutti i sensi,ma in modo da tale da non venire meno al vostro principale dovere, quello di genitori.

forme,tempi e modi li potete decidere solo voi,chiaro.     ma se pensi che le soluzioni possano essere diverse,fai la stessa pantomima di quando di venerdì sera stai qui a disquisire di endorfine anzichè stare con lei


----------



## malox_70 (26 Novembre 2013)

danny, scusa...aggiornami sullo stato di tua moglie.
Ora lei come sta messa? E' tornata nei ranghi ed è ancora allegra e pimpante (/pompante) oppure è nuovamente depressa e scoglionata?


----------



## sienne (26 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché hai trovato un compagno che come te, ti ha pesata per quello che eri in quel momento, frutto del tuo passato globale
> ma ci sono uomini (e purtroppo ne esistono ancora) che danno estremo valore a quella parte del passato della loro donna: magari non lo danno a vedere, ma ci sono miriadi di discorsi che tradiscono questo scoglio insormontabile per l'ego maschile (non di tutti)
> 
> se parlando con una persona con cui voglio costruire un rapporto di intesa e di complicità escono in modo del tutto naturale (e non morboso) domande sul mio passato, non vedo perché dovrei  negare una risposta, fosse anche: preferisco non parlarne.
> ...




Ciao Chiara,

si, certo, d'accordissimo. Scusa la mia tempistica ... 

non vedo neanche io il perché, bisognerebbe dire una cosa per un altra. 
cioè lo vedo ... ma non lo condivido. ecco. è come, "faccio tutto per piacerti, 
rinnego pure me stessa". ma come dici tu, ci sono anche uomini che "ancora" sono così ... 
brutto gioco ... capisco pure, che si potrebbe essere portati a giocare ... 

ohhh ... però triste, se ci si pensa. è solo che da certi uomini, 
esistono pure qui, sono sempre scappata a gambe elevate ... scusa. 

sienne


----------



## devastata (26 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oscuro, hai detto bene: non ci si deve meravigliare.
> Però è anche possibile una inversione di rotta puntando sulla serietà e questo è proprio il matrimonio che te la fa fare.
> Mio marito ne è l'esempio vivente (e non ridere...)


posso solo sorridere?  un abbraccio.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



danny ha detto:


> Soprattutto quando di mezzo ci sono decenni, non anni.
> Quello che sei a 16 anni (di lei) non è quello che sei a 32, e neppure quello che diventi quando da figlio diventi genitore.
> Il solito proverbio dice che si nasce incendiari e si muore pompieri.
> Nessuno rimane costantemente se stesso tutta la vita.


Io sono nato piromane,non morirò  piromane ma neanche pompiere,morirò con la consapevolezza di essere stato quello che volevo essere.Non capisco perchè il cambiamento deve essere legato alle trombate.A dirla tutta poi tua moglie non è cambiata....!Sai che c'è?Ti sta bene così,e sti cazzi di tutto il resto,normale, anormale,alla fine tu non vuoi perdere quello che hai,e quindi se tua moglie torna un pò"claudicante"e"ammaccata"ma la mattina ti fa un bel pompino a te va benissimo così.A me darebbe un pò di nocumento pensare di dormire accanto ad una donna che qualche ora prima stava prendendo sberle di cazzo a destra e a manca,ma son punti di vista.Non sono di vicenza e non sono moderno....per fortuna!


----------



## devastata (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Le timide non fanno l'amore?


Danny vai a rileggere il tuo primo post.

Sembrava avessi sposato una semisuora.

Ancora ti ostini a definirla timida.

Una timida si fa scopare da tre uomini contempiraneamente e manda foto nude all'amante?


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Devastata*



devastata ha detto:


> Danny vai a rileggere il tuo primo post.
> 
> Sembrava avessi sposato una semisuora.
> 
> ...


Certo,potrebbe essere pure che davanti ai cazzi perde la timidezza...!Sei antica devastata....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono nato piromane,non morirò  piromane ma neanche pompiere,morirò con la consapevolezza di essere stato quello che volevo essere.Non capisco perchè il cambiamento deve essere legato alle trombate.A dirla tutta poi tua moglie non è cambiata....!Sai che c'è?Ti sta bene così,e sti cazzi di tutto il resto,normale, anormale,alla fine tu non vuoi perdere quello che hai,e quindi se tua moglie torna un pò"claudicante"e"ammaccata"ma la mattina ti fa un bel pompino a te va benissimo così.A me darebbe un pò di nocumento pensare di dormire accanto ad una donna che qualche ora prima stava prendendo sberle di cazzo a destra e a manca,ma son punti di vista.Non sono di vicenza e non sono moderno....per fortuna!



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carnevaloi Oscu,un conto e'pensare che magari abbia ''fatto'',altro saperlo per certo.A me farebbe schifo baciarla,pensando che 1 ora prima ha bevuto liquidi altrui...che ne pensi??mi sa che sono antico pure io....


----------



## devastata (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,potrebbe essere pure che davanti ai cazzi perde la timidezza...!Sei antica devastata....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Comincio a pensarlo davvero. Mi sono fatta un sacco di scrupoli pure ora. A 60 anni ancora timida e credevo di essere 'moderna'.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carnevaloi Oscu,un conto e'pensare che magari abbia ''fatto'',altro saperlo per certo.A me farebbe schifo baciarla,pensando che 1 ora prima ha bevuto liquidi altrui...che ne pensi??mi sa che sono antico pure io....


Perfetto.Io non capisco anche altro.A me infilare il pisello dove 1 ora prima lo ha infilato un altro mi mette i brividi ,che cazzo mi rappresenta che quando si è giovani è normale?Io dovrei formare una famiglia con una che prende tre cazzi a giro?magari la sera prima ha preso una dose di PENETRIL e la mattina viene con me?Magari mi da un bacio e chissà cosa ha ancora nella bocca,l'ammetto a me la donna"elastica"non mi ha mai fatto impazzire sopratutto se è la mia.....Mi piace una donna"stretta",ma sono gusti,magari ci sono uomini che adorano sentire l'odore di un altro pisello in giro..a me fa schifo.Adesso datemi pure contro....e cazzo!


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Devastata*



devastata ha detto:


> Comincio a pensarlo davvero. Mi sono fatta un sacco di scrupoli pure ora. A 60 anni ancora timida e credevo di essere 'moderna'.


Io mi vergognerei a scrivere su un forum che la madre di mia figlia dava del tu a tre cazzi in contemporanea...invece Danny ne disquisisce serenamente,come se invece di cazzi prendeva supposte...!Io questi uomini del nord faccio fatica a comprenderli,nonostante una parte dei miei avi erano croati...!


----------



## scrittore (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Io non capisco anche altro.A me infilare il pisello dove 1 ora prima lo ha infilato un altro mi mette i brividi ,che cazzo mi rappresenta che quando si è giovani è normale?Io dovrei formare una famiglia con una che prende tre cazzi a giro?magari la sera prima ha preso una dose di PENETRIL e la mattina viene con me?Magari mi da un bacio e chissà cosa ha ancora nella bocca,l'ammetto a me la donna"elastica"non mi ha mai fatto impazzire sopratutto se è la mia.....Mi piace una donna"stretta",ma sono gusti,magari ci sono uomini che adorano sentire l'odore di un altro pisello in giro..a me fa schifo.Adesso datemi pure contro....e cazzo!


senza pensare poi che quella è la bocca che bacia la fronte dei figlioli tutte le mattine...


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Scrittore*



scrittore ha detto:


> senza pensare poi che quella è la bocca che bacia la fronte dei figlioli tutte le mattine...


Mamma mia.....ma vabbè magari è un modo per vincere la timidezza...!


----------



## scrittore (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia.....ma vabbè magari è un modo per vincere la timidezza...!


se la vedi a 360 gradi come penso...potremmo chiamarla anche educazione....


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Scrittore*



scrittore ha detto:


> se la vedi a 360 gradi come penso...potremmo chiamarla anche educazione....


Mi spiace non vado oltre i 90 gradi...:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> senza pensare poi che quella è la bocca che bacia la fronte dei figlioli tutte le mattine...


mah...questa parvemi però ipocrisia.   la mia donna è anche la mia femmina,il fatto che sia la bocca che bacia i miei figli non significa che con la bocca non possa fare altro,con me

o che nella vita possa non averlo fatto,con altri.

quello che si fatica a credere è che se conosci una ragazza che si rigira 3 uomini in contemporanea,non puoi cascare dal pero se a distanza di tempo prova a riproporre uno schema simile.

anche perchè come allora a Danny la verità sulla natura dei rapporti con gli altri venne detta a rate,anche la verità con l'attuale ganzo sta venendo fuori a rate......se ci pensate bene

il che non toglie che una donna siffatta non possa essere una madre ed una moglie,basta non mettere la testa sotto la sabbia e chiarire senza infingimenti quali devono essere i reali limiti da non superare,se non si vuole far saltare il banco


----------



## scrittore (26 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...questa parvemi però ipocrisia.   la mia donna è anche la mia femmina,il fatto che sia la bocca che bacia i miei figli non significa che con la bocca non possa fare altro,con me
> 
> o che nella vita possa non averlo fatto,con altri.
> 
> ...


 terapia e pallottole... solo una citazione nulla di più


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Io non capisco anche altro.A me infilare il pisello dove 1 ora prima lo ha infilato un altro mi mette i brividi ,che cazzo mi rappresenta che quando si è giovani è normale?Io dovrei formare una famiglia con una che prende tre cazzi a giro?magari la sera prima ha preso una dose di PENETRIL e la mattina viene con me?Magari mi da un bacio e chissà cosa ha ancora nella bocca,l'ammetto a me la donna"elastica"non mi ha mai fatto impazzire sopratutto se è la mia.....Mi piace una donna"stretta",ma sono gusti,magari ci sono uomini che adorano sentire l'odore di un altro pisello in giro..a me fa schifo.Adesso datemi pure contro....e cazzo!


Be'io una cosi zoccola la conoscevo,era la troia di paese.....ma nessuno l'ha sposata,anche perche'se gia'lo sai....

Sei retrogrado...un bacio allo sperma altrui...forse dopo ti ecciti.e finalmente si erge...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> terapia e pallottole... solo una citazione nulla di più


avevo colto la citazione  ma il suo significato non mi è mai garbato


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi vergognerei a scrivere su un forum che la madre di mia figlia dava del tu a tre cazzi in contemporanea...invece Danny ne disquisisce serenamente,come se invece di cazzi prendeva supposte...!Io questi uomini del nord faccio fatica a comprenderli,nonostante una parte dei miei avi erano croati...!



ma caro Oscuro, non è raro che chi desideri ricucire, come mi pare il nostro Danny, tenda a "difendere" il traditore in vari modi, avventurandosi in mille sottigliezze, chi più chi meno fanno tutti così
ed è anche abbastanza ovvio il perchè


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ma caro Oscuro, non è raro che chi desideri ricucire, come mi pare il nostro Danny, tenda a "difendere" il traditore in vari modi, avventurandosi in mille sottigliezze, chi più chi meno fanno tutti così
> ed è anche abbastanza ovvio il perchè


Cara free è comprensibile,ma io non ne parlerei come se nulla fosse....!


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara free è comprensibile,ma io non ne parlerei come se nulla fosse....!



non credo che Danny ne parli altrove con scioltezza, questo è il luogo adatto, no?
intanto così legge altre voci, e forse gli tornerà utile, o almeno meglio che non parlarne affatto!


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Mhhh*



free ha detto:


> non credo che Danny ne parli altrove con scioltezza, questo è il luogo adatto, no?
> intanto così legge altre voci, e forse gli tornerà utile, o almeno meglio che non parlarne affatto!


Ma che sei di Vicenza pure tu?:rotfl:


----------



## Carola (26 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Come succede in tutti i casi.


 Danny scusa io vivo al nord ho avuto 20 anni quando li avevi tu e no, non mi destreggiavo tra piselli perché tanto così fanno tutti
all epoca poi x lavoro ( studiavo e lavoravo) frequentavo ambienti dove era un attimo ma un attimo avere più storie ma non mi è mai passato x la testa 
secondo me la giustifichi anche troppo


----------



## Carola (26 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Danny,vuoi che non lo sappia??sai che qua'alcuni grandi hotel zona fiera,magari sara'perche'siamo orfani del motorshow,pubblicizzano l''hotel temporaneo''??in pratica dalle 9 alle 17/18,fanno pagare tipo 50-60eurini,ovvio che il loro business punta sulle coppie clandestine.Pero'ci sono tantissime coppie super fedeli,non devi generalizzare.Ti stai confessando e assolvendo amico.....


 Motorshow che ricordi 
ho lavorato li x anni quando studiavo
8 ore appoggiate a ste casso di auto... Ho letto che quest anno niente


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Motorshow che ricordi
> ho lavorato li x anni quando studiavo
> 8 ore appoggiate a ste casso di auto... Ho letto che quest anno niente


ti sei laureata qua???...in ogni mondo la'dentro erano solo belle donne..quindi deduco che...

Pensa Rosa sfumato un'indotto di 50 milioni di euro,in una settimana,sai perche'l'assessore al traffico,odia le auto.l'idiota privilegia la bici..


----------



## Carola (26 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti sei laureata qua???...in ogni mondo la'dentro erano solo belle donne..quindi deduco che...
> 
> Pensa Rosa sfumato un'indotto di 50 milioni di euro,in una settimana,sai perche'l'assessore al traffico,odia le auto.l'idiota privilegia la bici..


Quindi crisi del mercato automobilistico non c'entra nulla ?
dicevano poche adesioni ( seguo Fiat come cliente)
Si ero li e lavoravo x case automobilistiche .. Come hostess/ modelle appollaiate su tacchi e cofani
 oh qnd sei giovane e studentessa ... X tirare su due soldinii 
poi pagavano pure bene all epoca


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non credo che Danny ne parli altrove con scioltezza, questo è il luogo adatto, no?
> intanto così legge altre voci, e forse gli tornerà utile, o almeno meglio che non parlarne affatto!


Altrove non ne parlo. Coinvolgere chi ci conosce di persona sarebbe credo deleterio. 
Qui... leggo tutto e incamero quanto viene scritto. 
Anche se noto che ogni tanto... qualcuno esagera nei giudizi lapidari.
Ma ci stanno anche quelli... ognuno ha una sua personale visione della vita... 
anche quella degli altri...
e non sarò certo io a cambiarla.


----------



## realista1 (27 Novembre 2013)

Sicuramente la situazione è molto cambiata in questi giorni. Di fatto, sembra che tu Danny. abbia preso la decisione di rendere pan per focaccia a tua moglie. Se davvero ciò avverrà sarei curioso di vedere la sua reazione. In ultimo, mi permetto di dirti che se la mia teoria di una donna piuttosto scaltra, che ogni tanto sbanda e questa volta è stata costretta ad ammettere la sbandata da circostanze esterne, (che ne puoi sapere? qualcuno l'ha vista, oppure è mancata la copertura/complicità di un'amica), centellinando cmq le informazioni che ti ha dato e mi sembra di ricordare camcellando gli sms peggiori, beh, in questo caso nessun giudice rimarrebbe impassibile.


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Sicuramente la situazione è molto cambiata in questi giorni. Di fatto, sembra che tu Danny. abbia preso la decisione di rendere pan per focaccia a tua moglie. Se davvero ciò avverrà sarei curioso di vedere la sua reazione. In ultimo, mi permetto di dirti che se la mia teoria di una donna piuttosto scaltra, che ogni tanto sbanda e questa volta è stata costretta ad ammettere la sbandata da circostanze esterne, (che ne puoi sapere? qualcuno l'ha vista, oppure è mancata la copertura/complicità di un'amica), centellinando cmq le informazioni che ti ha dato e mi sembra di ricordare camcellando gli sms peggiori, beh, *in questo caso nessun giudice rimarrebbe impassibile*.


:risata::risata::risata: scusami ho resistito ma .... :nclpf:.... magari potresti cambiare nick .... prova con idealista1 :smile:


----------



## Frithurik (27 Novembre 2013)

*come fai*

sono stato tradito.ho sofferto e soffro parecchio, leggendoti non riesco ad immaginare come fai ha guardare tua moglie
negli occhi , dopo quello che dici che ti ha fatto e detto, come stai magari seduto sul divano vicino a lei, e lei magari
manda dei messaggi o pensa all'altro. Credo che tu neanche sai cosa vuol dire soffrire dopo essere stato tradito e
umiliato dalla donna che ami più della tua vita.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

solitario57 ha detto:


> sono stato tradito.ho sofferto e soffro parecchio, leggendoti non riesco ad immaginare come fai ha guardare tua moglie
> negli occhi , dopo quello che dici che ti ha fatto e detto, come stai magari seduto sul divano vicino a lei, e lei magari
> manda dei messaggi o pensa all'altro. Credo che tu neanche sai cosa vuol dire soffrire dopo essere stato tradito e
> umiliato dalla donna che ami più della tua vita.


Si stringono i denti.
chi piu chi meno....e se si vuole si va avanti.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Quindi crisi del mercato automobilistico non c'entra nulla ?
> dicevano poche adesioni ( seguo Fiat come cliente)
> Si ero li e lavoravo x case automobilistiche .. Come hostess/ modelle appollaiate su tacchi e cofani
> oh qnd sei giovane e studentessa ... X tirare su due soldinii
> poi pagavano pure bene all epoca


be'al giorno d'oggi capisco,non si possa spendere 1 milione x  settimana,ma la politica dei signori compagni ha fatto il resto,


----------



## realista1 (27 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata: scusami ho resistito ma .... :nclpf:.... magari potresti cambiare nick .... prova con idealista1 :smile:


L'affidamento *in molti casi* viene assegnato congiuntamente ai coniugi. Sono consapevole che non è una strada semplice da percorrere. Sono scelte personali. Cmq i soldi di un investigatore privato in casi come questo sono un vero e proprio investimento e non una spesa.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2013)

... ma torniamo sulla terra...
Se c'è un tradimento... c'è una ragione, no?
Comprendere questa ragione... senza andare a tirare in ballo i soliti cazzi e controcazzi come letto in alcuni messaggi particolarmente filtrati dal testosterone, è già un bel punto di partenza...
Comprendere cosa si vuole... è già qualcosa.
Tornare a un "noi" migliorando comunicazione e cercando di risolvere i problemi che c'erano prima... salva la coppia molto più di qualsiasi investigatore... sempre se si vuole salvare la coppia e la famiglia... che mi sembra che molti pensino più con l'orgoglio che con il resto... 
Chi è passato per una separazione con figli, dopo una storia di coppia di lunga data, sa qual è il trauma che si subisce e sa quanti anni richiede per superarlo. Per tutti e tre, marito moglie e figlia/o.
Non riuscire più a guardare le foto degli ultimi 25 anni... richiede la cancellazione di un passato che non a tutti riesce proprio bene... per non parlare dei figli...
Quindi, a meno di non essere una coppia giovane, senza figli e con poco storia condivisa, l'idea della separazione immediata dopo un tradimento è una grande cagata. Detto in maniera esplicita, ma ogni tanto ci vuole.
Perché non risolve un cazzo, ma ti annienta per anni o forse per sempre. 
Perché costa - tempo soldi dolore. 
A 46 anni... con una bimba di 6... una casa dove ho abitato anni, che perderei... amici... che perderei... ricordi... che mi farebbe male a pensarci... più i problemi economici... perdonatemi... ma è un suggerimento del cazzo.
E poi, perché?
Il tradimento è un sintomo: qualcosa non andava. 
E qui sono d'accordo psicologi, io, tutti.
Se qualcosa non andava... ci si ragiona insieme e si cerca una soluzione. Ci si sforza di trovarla.
Il paragone con le gesta di gioventù non c'entra nulla... in gioventù si è spesso promiscui e curiosi, si ha bisogno di rafforzare la propria identità e il proprio ego anche attraverso esperienze sessuali... tra quel ieri e l'oggi ci son di mezzo più di 20 anni. Non ho cambiato taglia dei pantaloni (e neppure mia moglie) per fortuna... ma la testa sì.
Le mie idee sì. Le mie aspettative in un rapporto pure. A 20 anni mi ubriacavo uscendo la sera e facevo anche delle cazzate ben peggiori. Oggi non bevo più alcol e sto attento a quello che mangio... altrimenti il fisico mi risponde male... e ho un'altra testa, tanto che oggi con difficoltà mi immagino un futuro senza mia moglie.
E' un'ipotesi che mi angoscia. Lei è parte della mia vita. 
E credo sia così anche per lei.
Se parti con queste convinzioni... ti accorgi che stai per iniziare un cammino difficile, ma che può portare anche a un modo migliore e più soddisfacente per entrambi di stare in coppia, magari ricominciando a riascoltarsi, senza la paura di evitare i conflitti per piacere all'altro come è stato magari prima...
Non è facile... ma io ci credo. E voglio lavorare su questo.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2013)

solitario57 ha detto:


> sono stato tradito.ho sofferto e soffro parecchio, leggendoti non riesco ad immaginare come fai ha guardare tua moglie
> negli occhi , dopo quello che dici che ti ha fatto e detto, come stai magari seduto sul divano vicino a lei, e lei magari
> manda dei messaggi o pensa all'altro. Credo che tu neanche sai cosa vuol dire soffrire dopo essere stato tradito e
> umiliato dalla donna che ami più della tua vita.



Certo che lo so.... non ci riesco a dormire la notte.
Credi che mi abbia fatto piacere? 
Ci sono stato male e pure adesso ci sto male. Sono crollati il muro di sostegno della mia persona, le mie certezze, le mie sicurezze, ho pianto, mi sono disperato in preda all'ansia e ho tremato quando scoprivo quanto stava accadendo, ho urlato con lei... ho provato rabbia, delusione, paura, ansia, insicurezza, sono dimagrito di due chili, forse tre, ho avuto tachicardia, e altri sintomi fisici...
Ma a parte questo... ho sempre cercato di confinare l'emotività dove deve stare, per far emergere la razionalità.
Quindi, cercando di capire la situazione, individuando degli obiettivi e comprendo come agire per ottenerli.
Il tutto condito da una situazione psicologica come ho detto problematica, quindi con una limitata capacità di calibrare le proprie pulsioni... Credi sia facile?
Per niente. Ma almeno ci devi credere.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> ... ma torniamo sulla terra...
> *Se c'è un tradimento... c'è una ragione, no?*
> Comprendere questa ragione... senza andare a tirare in ballo i soliti cazzi e controcazzi come letto in alcuni messaggi particolarmente filtrati dal testosterone, è già un bel punto di partenza...
> Comprendere cosa si vuole... è già qualcosa.
> ...



super quotone.
Il neretto poi è legge.
Sempre che si parli di persone che non sono di default dei traditori.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Sicuramente la situazione è molto cambiata in questi giorni. Di fatto, sembra che tu Danny. abbia preso la decisione di rendere pan per focaccia a tua moglie. Se davvero ciò avverrà sarei curioso di vedere la sua reazione. In ultimo, mi permetto di dirti che se la mia teoria di una donna piuttosto scaltra, che ogni tanto sbanda e questa volta è stata costretta ad ammettere la sbandata da circostanze esterne, (che ne puoi sapere? qualcuno l'ha vista, oppure è mancata la copertura/complicità di un'amica), centellinando cmq le informazioni che ti ha dato e mi sembra di ricordare camcellando gli sms peggiori, beh, in questo caso nessun giudice rimarrebbe impassibile.



Ma neanche ci penso al pan per focaccia... ulteriori complicazioni, no... 
non in questo momento... una donna servirebbe solo per rafforzare la mia autostima, in questo momento ovviamente ai livelli minimi... e basta... ma sarebbe d'ostacolo a risolvere i problemi della mia famiglia.
Quindi... assolutamente no. 
Sulla donna scaltra.... non ci siamo. Mia moglie è esattamente il contrario. E' insicura, ansiosa, e come tale sempre alla ricerca di conferme.
Conferme che convergono anche sulla sua femminilità, soprattutto ora che si sta approssimando l'invecchiamento... credo che le insicurezze crescano... e si abbia bisogno di trovare conferme sulla capacità seduttiva. Le foto che gli ha mandato (oltre al lato B ne sono emerse altre)... sono un chiaro indizio.
Alcune di queste risalgono a quando non era ancora 30enne, e posava in studio.
Come fotografo l'avevo usata come modella, alcuni suoi scatti di nudo erano stati pubblicati e ci avevano contattato degli altri fotografi per i classici workshop, glamour e nudo.
A lei, sempre dubbiosa sulle sue capacità estetiche (quando ci siamo conosciuti era una che vestiva largo e si copriva più che vestirsi) questa cosa l'aveva tirata su parecchio... 
Io la accompagnavo (sempre geloso, sono), ma a lei più che altro piaceva il fatto di sentirsi apprezzata anche per le qualità fisiche oltre che per quelle intellettuali, come era sempre stato fino ad allora. 
Se leggi bene dal punto di vista psicologico la cosa... è un riproporre schemi seduttivi identici a quelli usati con me allora e cercare una riconferma pur in età non più giovane degli stessi... una ricerca di sicurezza che credo sia abbastanza comune oltre i 40 anni... e con un marito che magari ti vede un po' meno di quello che tu vorresti.
Quindi... nessuna scaltrezza, più che altro insicurezza.
Che poi questa possa venire letta in altri modi (una donna che si spoglia per molti è simbolo solo di sicurezza o anche peggio mente ad altri accende solo il testosterone)... lo capisco, e spero il tutto non venga equivocato. Ma non è questo il caso.
Di modelle scaltre e anche un po' esibizioniste... ne ho conosciute.
Altro pianeta.
Qui si sta parlando di una persona alla ricerca di conferme.
Che se non arrivano da me, le cerca altrove, ma con lo stesso linguaggio che le è necessario.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> ...non so... mentre lei giocava con 3 piselli, io facevo altrettanto con medesime patate.
> Quindi... io alla fine comunque mi reputo affidabile. Non perfetto, ma affidabile.
> E da allora... sono stato esclusivo.
> E non per mancanza di occasioni. L'ultima... ieri, assurdamente: sono stato fermato da una donna... una cosa che mi è capitata molto raramente nella vita (di solito dovrebbe essere il contrario)... e poi proprio adesso.
> Ho lasciato cadere la cosa, ovviamente. Anche se era davvero carina.


uffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
a me 'sta cosa di paragonare esperienze adolescenziali con quelle dell'età adulta fa alzare la pressione.
Mentre l'adulto che si comporta da adolescente mi fa cadere le rotule con un tonfo sordo... io devo dire che in adolescenza ho sperimentato. E sono riuscita a capire, direi bene, chi ero e cosa volevo. In seguito, personalmente, comportamenti adolescenziali non ne ho avuti: avevo già dato quando era il momento.
Stranamente... invece... ho visto gente reprimere la propria curiosità  NORMALISSIMA nell'età adolescenziale(non sta bene fare certe cose, poi ti fai la nomina, devi avere già le amicizie giuste, devi farti il fidanzatino giusto, devi avere un numero di fidanzati giusto ecc...) ed esplodere come una supernova(o era la nana rossa... boh) quando aveva già famiglia a carico.
Gli impegni che una persona non adulta può prendersi per sè e per gli altri NON ESISTONO, nel senso che sono inconsistenti perchè l'adolescente non è in grado di comprendere lo sviluppo nel tempo di quegli impegni.
E io mi ricordo che l'avevo capito così bene che ogni volta che sentivo la parola fidanzamento scappavo via come una lepre. Le mie storie all'epoca finirono tutte così: tutta 'sta gente pesante... poi li ho rivisti... eh.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> super quotone.
> Il neretto poi è legge.
> Sempre che si parli di persone che non sono di default dei traditori.


Perche'Tebe?''sintomo di qualcosa che non andava''lo quoti??per quel che ricordo tu non hai alcun problema casalingo.Io neppure,eppure tradiamo a tutto vapore..........


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> a me 'sta cosa di paragonare esperienze adolescenziali con quelle dell'età adulta fa alzare la pressione.
> Mentre l'adulto che si comporta da adolescente mi fa cadere le rotule con un tonfo sordo... io devo dire che in adolescenza ho sperimentato. E sono riuscita a capire, direi bene, chi ero e cosa volevo. In seguito, personalmente, comportamenti adolescenziali non ne ho avuti: avevo già dato quando era il momento.
> Stranamente... invece... ho visto gente reprimere la propria curiosità  NORMALISSIMA nell'età adolescenziale(non sta bene fare certe cose, poi ti fai la nomina, devi avere già le amicizie giuste, devi farti il fidanzatino giusto, devi avere un numero di fidanzati giusto ecc...) ed esplodere come una supernova(o era la nana rossa... boh) quando aveva già famiglia a carico.
> ...


Ma siamo d'accordissimo... difatti l'averle citato mi sa che ha solo sviato il tutto...
A me interessava più che altro ricordare alcune similitudini comportamentali (reazioni etc.) che possono talvolta rimanere inalterate negli anni... ma certo che si cambia e molto come dici tu.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'Tebe?''sintomo di qualcosa che non andava''lo quoti??per quel che ricordo tu non hai alcun problema casalingo.Io neppure,eppure tradiamo a tutto vapore..........



lo quoto perchè si parla di persone che sono fedeli e credevano/credono comunque nella fedeltà a tutto tondo.
Il tradimento di una persona che si è sempre reputata fedele, è sintomo di qualcosa che non va.
Vedi Mattia che è andato a cercare un surrogato di compagna.

Io sono esclusa da questo.
Se mi manca qualcosa nella coppia io lascio. Prima di tradire.



Sta qui la differenza.
Ed ecco perchè quoto.


----------



## andrea53 (27 Novembre 2013)

*Complimenti!*



danny ha detto:


> ... ma torniamo sulla terra...
> Se c'è un tradimento... c'è una ragione, no?
> Comprendere questa ragione... senza andare a tirare in ballo i soliti cazzi e controcazzi come letto in alcuni messaggi particolarmente filtrati dal testosterone, è già un bel punto di partenza...
> Comprendere cosa si vuole... è già qualcosa.
> ...


Complimenti sinceri. 
Se si riesce a rimanere lucidi, perché un tradimento è comunque una ferita profonda inflitta a chi lo subisce. Assai difficile da metabolizzare. 
Per questo (a tutti, in un modo o nell'altro) scatta il testosterone. Quando ci sono i margini per ricucire, meglio. 
E' la versione _declinata_ dell'adagio inossidabile "chi ha più cervello ne faccia il miglior uso". 
Senza dimenticare però che questi margini in molti casi possono anche non esserci...
Complimenti inoltre per il _qual è_: non tutti riescono a scriverlo correttamente. 
Bravo, e grazie per il rispetto che hai per la nostra bellissima lingua (nel senso letterario del termine)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> ... ma torniamo sulla terra...
> Se c'è un tradimento... c'è una ragione, no?
> Comprendere questa ragione... senza andare a tirare in ballo i soliti cazzi e controcazzi come letto in alcuni messaggi particolarmente filtrati dal testosterone, è già un bel punto di partenza...
> Comprendere cosa si vuole... è già qualcosa.
> ...


condivido

e sul neretto: fai bene :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché hai trovato un compagno che come te, ti ha pesata per quello che eri in quel momento, frutto del tuo passato globale
> ma ci sono uomini (e purtroppo ne esistono ancora) che danno estremo valore a quella parte del passato della loro donna: magari non lo danno a vedere, ma ci sono miriadi di discorsi che tradiscono questo scoglio insormontabile per l'ego maschile (non di tutti)
> 
> se parlando con una persona con cui voglio costruire un rapporto di intesa e di complicità escono in modo del tutto naturale (e non morboso) domande sul mio passato, non vedo perché dovrei  negare una risposta, fosse anche: preferisco non parlarne.
> ...


A me sembra che la cosa si sta bloccando sull'aspetto sessuale.
Si è riservate più sul passato sentimentale che su quello sessuale. Anche perché 10 esperienze sessuali o 100 non fa grandissima differenza per entrambi. Se le 100 fossero state in un mese dovrebbe trasparire da mille altri discorsi sull'idea che si ha di sé, del valore del sesso delle relazioni ecc.
Una solo relazione estremamente coinvolgente può avere molto più peso.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti. Perché certe cose sono emerse "dopo", quando la nostra storia era ormai diventata seria?
> Perché a un certo punto con quel passato globale avevamo cominciato a fare i conti, senza più le reticenze necessarie di quando eravamo ragazzini e disimpegnati. Perché a un certo punto ti trovi di fronte una persona che vuole un certo tipo di rapporto, e lo assecondi.
> E' stato vero per entrambi. E ci ha aiutato nell'opera di condividere le nostre vite nel momento in cui convergevano.


Qui la discussione sembra un po' tra sordi perché c'è chi, come te, pensa che una storia possa cominciare come una scoperta di sé e dell'altro attraverso la conoscenza progressiva e il confronto con gli altri. Insomma un incontro in cui l'amore nasce dalla scelta.
Altri considerano che un rapporto debba nascere da un'attrazione unica che porta poi ad approfondire e trovare affinità.
Insomma dall'attrazione all'amore in fasi successive con persone diverse.
Sono due modalità.
Non ne vedo una che dia maggiori garanzie per il proseguo.
Si potrebbe anche dire: se una persona (neutro) non aspetta mesi con te prima del sesso è superficiale. E all'opposto: se una persona non è disponibile subito significa che non è presa ed è calcolatrice.
Quale delle due è vera? Nessuna e tutte e due. Dipende.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> terapia e pallottole... solo una citazione nulla di più


Mentalità mafiosa infatti.
Lo fanno dire al mafioso proprio per screditarlo.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che la cosa si sta bloccando sull'aspetto sessuale.
> Si è riservate più sul passato sentimentale che su quello sessuale. Anche perché 10 esperienze sessuali o 100 non fa grandissima differenza per entrambi. Se le 100 fossero state in un mese dovrebbe trasparire da mille altri discorsi sull'idea che si ha di sé, del valore del sesso delle relazioni ecc.
> Una solo relazione estremamente coinvolgente può avere molto più peso.


Personalmente e in teoria... a me credo non interessi granché del passato di una partner... credo sia più interessante conoscere il presente.
Diverso è il caso di esperienze "durante" la storia, come quelle da me citate.
Credo che in questa situazione il racconto delle esperienze possa servire a restituire qualcosa che si ritiene  tempo e intimità "rubati".
Se è molto più difficile valutare e accettare l'aspetto sentimentale, quello sessuale - più comprensibile -  può almeno servire a creare un simulacro di continuità anche nei momenti di distacco. In tal senso anche davanti a un tradimento come quello attuale, la curiosità di conoscere i particolari, in parte soddisfatta con la lettura degli sms, può essere utile a riportare all'interno della coppia qualcosa che ne era uscito, e a cercare di ricostruire con meno fatica un percorso insieme. Un bisogno che è una parziale restituzione di quello che si ritiene un "furto" della propria intimità di coppia. Da parte del traditore, credo sussista l'esigenza opposta, ovvero la paura, con il raccontare tutto, di esacerbare la situazione e gettare altra benzina sul fuoco. Per questo ritengo poco attendibili le "confessioni" del traditore e molto illusorie le esigenze del tradito. 
Due esigenze al momento inconciliabili, per la cui soddisfazione occorrerà sicuramente tempo. Condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente, però.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> ... ma torniamo sulla terra...
> Se c'è un tradimento... c'è una ragione, no?
> Comprendere questa ragione... senza andare a tirare in ballo i soliti cazzi e controcazzi come letto in alcuni messaggi particolarmente filtrati dal testosterone, è già un bel punto di partenza...
> Comprendere cosa si vuole... è già qualcosa.
> ...


Comprendo tutto.
Non ho letto le prime pagine.
Non può essere la ragione che tua moglie sentisse il bisogno di un sogno romantico?
Sembra assurdo che si cerchi il romanticismo attraverso il sesso ma può accadere.
Se ti sembra possibile su questo si può lavorare.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comprendo tutto.
> Non ho letto le prime pagine.
> Non può essere la ragione che tua moglie sentisse il bisogno di un sogno romantico?
> Sembra assurdo che si cerchi il romanticismo attraverso il sesso ma può accadere.
> Se ti sembra possibile su questo si può lavorare.



Credo che possa essere possibile.
Sogno è nelle sue conversazioni una parola ricorrente, insieme a figurazioni assimilabili a quanto da te suggerito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che la cosa si sta bloccando sull'aspetto sessuale.
> Si è riservate più sul passato sentimentale che su quello sessuale. *Anche perché 10 esperienze sessuali o 100 non fa grandissima differenza per entrambi.* Se le 100 fossero state in un mese dovrebbe trasparire da mille altri discorsi sull'idea che si ha di sé, del valore del sesso delle relazioni ecc.
> Una solo relazione estremamente coinvolgente può avere molto più peso.


nel migliore dei mondi possibili, sarebbe così.
100 al mese? 

più di 3 al giorno... togliendo  almeno un paio di giorni di indisposizione, sperando che non sia Febbraio... un bel mesetto intenso, avrebbe ripercussioni sul rendimento scolastico

ma... che differenza fa? Il valore del sesso nelle relazioni lo stabilisci quando hai delle relazioni in cui fai sesso.
E se lo fai 3 volte al giorno per un mese, secondo me, vuol solo dire che ti piace.
Ti piace un sacco.
Non è detto che non ti piaccia altro.
E specialmente quando provi per le prime volte l'ebrezza non solo del piacere fisico, ma del POTERE che puoi esercitare su un'altra persona... è facile farsi prendere dall'entusiasmo.
Poi capisci che c'è pure il rovescio della medaglia, come in tutte le cose, SE hai una testa che ti consenta di capire.
E magari capisci che il mero esercizio di quel potere può causare sofferenza in altri, capisci che il tuo corpo non è un'arma... ma sono tutte cose alle quali si arriva per esperienza.
Poi mi sono scocciata.
Non con te, Bruni.
Ma con tutto questo soppesare le esperienze sessuali giovanili(femminili, manco a dirlo) quasi fossero reato, il marchio di Caino.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nel migliore dei mondi possibili, sarebbe così.
> 100 al mese?
> 
> più di 3 al giorno... togliendo  almeno un paio di giorni di indisposizione, sperando che non sia Febbraio... un bel mesetto intenso, avrebbe ripercussioni sul rendimento scolastico
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che possa essere possibile.
> Sogno è nelle sue conversazioni una parola ricorrente, insieme a figurazioni assimilabili a quanto da te suggerito.


L'ho pensato perché dal tuo racconto non mi è sembrata romantica al tempo della vostra conoscenza.
Essere romantiche (naturalmente nel senso terra terra non come movimento culturale e letterario ) significa cercare conferme attraverso relazioni sentimentali. Più si punta in alto (per autostima alta ma anche bassissima, non media :singleeye: non so se si capisce) più è una scommessa che se si vince paga molto ma se la si perde fa perdere molto.
Tua moglie era una che scommetteva sul piano fisico, sia con più relazioncelle, sia attraverso l'episodio delle foto, e su quel piano ha acquisito le gratificazioni di cui aveva bisogno.
Con te ha costruito razionalmente e sentimentalmente.
Ma le insicurezze "ricicciano".
Il piano fisico è ancora il suo debole o lo usa per ottenere conferme romantiche, nel senso di relazionali-seduttive?
Se è il secondo caso, anche tu fai parte del gioco e quindi la sincerità non è un valore ma funzionale.
E' un'interpretazione che mi è venuta ora leggendo (non una teoria) e non so se sono riuscita a dirla con chiarezza.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nel migliore dei mondi possibili, sarebbe così.
> 100 al mese?
> 
> più di 3 al giorno... togliendo  almeno un paio di giorni di indisposizione, sperando che non sia Febbraio... un bel mesetto intenso, avrebbe ripercussioni sul rendimento scolastico
> ...


Quoto tutto.
Una volta ho visto un servizio televisivo su una pornoattrice che faceva gangbang. Era proprio convinta di dimostrare a se stessa di essere seduttiva.
Le ragioni dei comportamenti sono sempre complesse.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che la cosa si sta bloccando sull'aspetto sessuale.
> Si è riservate più sul passato sentimentale che su quello sessuale. Anche perché 10 esperienze sessuali o 100 non fa grandissima differenza per entrambi. Se le 100 fossero state in un mese dovrebbe trasparire da mille altri discorsi sull'idea che si ha di sé, del valore del sesso delle relazioni ecc.
> *Una solo relazione estremamente coinvolgente può avere molto più peso*.


è vero


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho pensato perché dal tuo racconto non mi è sembrata romantica al tempo della vostra conoscenza.
> Essere romantiche (naturalmente nel senso terra terra non come movimento culturale e letterario ) significa cercare conferme attraverso relazioni sentimentali. Più si punta in alto (per autostima alta ma anche bassissima, non media :singleeye: non so se si capisce) più è una scommessa che se si vince paga molto ma se la si perde fa perdere molto.
> Tua moglie era una che scommetteva sul piano fisico, sia con più relazioncelle, sia attraverso l'episodio delle foto, e su quel piano ha acquisito le gratificazioni di cui aveva bisogno.
> Con te ha costruito razionalmente e sentimentalmente.
> ...


Non molto nella parte in neretto, ma credo che tu abbia centrato una parte importante della questione.
Riesci ad approfondirla? Mi sembra molto importante!
Grazie!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nel migliore dei mondi possibili, sarebbe così.
> 100 al mese?
> 
> più di 3 al giorno... togliendo  almeno un paio di giorni di indisposizione, sperando che non sia Febbraio... un bel mesetto intenso, avrebbe ripercussioni sul rendimento scolastico
> ...


sono d'accordo con te, e anche col post che hai scritto prima a riguardo

io ho evidenziato solo una cosa: che far passare questa promiscuità sessuale come normale fra i giovani, soprattutto nella nostra fascia generazionale, non è un messaggio realistico

oh, ce l'avevo anch'io in classe quella che la dava via come se non fosse sua, quella che aveva solo fidanzati "seri" a partire dai dodici anni, quella che pomiciava con tutti, ma non andava oltre: ma a giostrarsene tre o più alla volta c'era solo la spostata, che per inciso è rimasta tale a quaranta e passa (e non si parla del piano sessuale, intendiamoci)
quel che volevo dire io era solo: piano con certe generalizzazioni un tanto al chilo

un'altra considerazione che mi viene, e qui mi rivolgo più a danny, è che non trovo corrispondenza tra la giovane donna che vestiva larga perché insicura e poco conscia della propria avvenenza e quella che giocava con tre banane, tanto per dire


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non molto nella parte in neretto, ma credo che tu abbia centrato una parte importante della questione.
> Riesci ad approfondirla? Mi sembra molto importante!
> Grazie!


Ho già fatto fatica a esprimere questa intuizione-ipotesi.
Vedi tu se ci sono altri comportamenti precedenti che potrebbero farti pensare a un bisogno di sogno-evasione.
Non ho letto quanti anni ha tua moglie. Intorno ai 45 possono esserci "risvegli" ormonali, come se il corpo desse una scossa per le ultime possibilità riproduttive.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te, e anche col post che hai scritto prima a riguardo
> 
> io ho evidenziato solo una cosa: che far passare questa promiscuità sessuale come normale fra i giovani, soprattutto nella nostra fascia generazionale, non è un messaggio realistico
> 
> ...


Perché no? L'insicurezza non si "cura" anche con la seduzione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te, e anche col post che hai scritto prima a riguardo
> 
> io ho evidenziato solo una cosa: che far passare questa promiscuità sessuale come normale fra i giovani, soprattutto nella nostra fascia generazionale, non è un messaggio realistico
> 
> ...


ehm... non intendevo 3 diversi uomini in un giorno per un mese. In effetti quello sarebbe il sistemone e non va benissimo.
Però che a una ragazzina capiti *un* periodo in cui si trova con 3 ragazzi che le piacciono... e che la corteggiano... e che nell'incertezza li tenga sulla corda tutti e tre... bhe, non sarà una cosa bellissima, ma se è UN periodo ci può stare.
Se è un'abitudine ... no, ma proprio perchè c'è qualcosa a monte che non va, sono d'accordo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> un'altra considerazione che mi viene, e qui mi rivolgo più a danny, è che non trovo corrispondenza tra la giovane donna che vestiva larga perché insicura e poco conscia della propria avvenenza e quella che *giocava con tre banane*, tanto per dire


ma i giochi di abilità danno un sacco di sicurezza, eh? A parte gli scherzi, in classe tua non c'era quella non tanto carina che non se ne faceva scappare uno? Che poi una non sia tanto carina o non ci si senta... è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... non intendevo 3 diversi uomini in un giorno per un mese. In effetti quello sarebbe il sistemone e non va benissimo.
> Però che a una ragazzina capiti *un* periodo in cui si trova con 3 ragazzi che le piacciono... e che la corteggiano... e che nell'incertezza li tenga sulla corda tutti e tre... bhe, non sarà una cosa bellissima, ma se è UN periodo ci può stare.
> Se è un'abitudine ... no, ma proprio perchè c'è qualcosa a monte che non va, sono d'accordo.


avoja che ci puo stare...
io nei perdiodi di piena....a 18 anni avoja a uomini.....non penso di avere  avuto lo stesso "amante" nel senso di compagno di scopate (io non tradisco sia chiaro , ero singolissima) per un mese.....cioe' ogni sera era uno diverso...
ma quello era un mio periodo di troiaggine allo stato puro.....ero molto ribelle.....
oggi vedi...non mi ricordo manco una scopata di quelle passate....manco una....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma* i giochi di abilità danno un sacco di sicurezza*, eh? A parte gli scherzi, in classe tua non c'era quella non tanto carina che non se ne faceva scappare uno? Che *poi una non sia tanto carina o non ci si senta... è la stessa cosa*.


:up:


----------



## scrittore (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> avoja che ci puo stare...
> io nei perdiodi di piena....a 18 anni avoja a uomini.....non penso di avere  avuto lo stesso "amante" nel senso di compagno di scopate (io non tradisco sia chiaro , ero singolissima) per un mese.....cioe' ogni sera era uno diverso...
> ma quello era un mio periodo di troiaggine allo stato puro.....ero molto ribelle.....
> oggi vedi...non mi ricordo manco una scopata di quelle passate....manco una....


in effetti tendiamo sempre a cancellare i brutti ricordi... è una forma di autodifesa...sai?  :sonar:


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> in effetti tendiamo sempre a cancellare i brutti ricordi... è una forma di autodifesa...sai?  :sonar:


E chi ha detto che siano brutti ricordi?

Mannaggia, sono nata troppo presto.

Il fatto che oggi non ricordi le scopate non significa che allora non ne vslesse la pena. Magari non tutte ma nel mucchio qualcuna spero proprio di si. Per lei e per chi come lei.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> avoja che ci puo stare...
> io nei perdiodi di piena....a 18 anni avoja a uomini.....non penso di avere  avuto lo stesso "amante" nel senso di compagno di scopate (io non tradisco sia chiaro , ero singolissima) per un mese.....cioe' ogni sera era uno diverso...
> ma quello era un mio periodo di troiaggine allo stato puro.....ero molto ribelle.....
> oggi vedi...non mi ricordo manco una scopata di quelle passate....manco una....


Non sai come invidio chi trova tanti uomini che le piacciono.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sai come invidio chi trova tanti uomini che le piacciono.


A 18 anni dopo la 4 birra ti piacciono tutti


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> A 18 anni dopo la 4 birra ti piacciono tutti


Dirlo pruma no?!!

ichnusa a josa da oggi....ero astemia da giovane 

Madonna mia quanti difetti.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> A 18 anni dopo la 4 birra ti piacciono tutti


 non mi piace la birra. Ecco spiegato l'arcano! :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dirlo pruma no?!!
> 
> ichnusa a josa da oggi....ero astemia da giovane
> 
> Madonna mia quanti difetti.


Uguale :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2013)

Non so tu ma io tornassi indietro.....davvero abolirei la parola 'scrupolo' dalla mia vita.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> A 18 anni dopo la 4 birra ti piacciono tutti


Ho due figli e leggere una cosa così mi mette tristezza...
Scusa


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho due figli e leggere una cosa così mi mette tristezza...
> Scusa


Ma perche?
Non siamo tutti uguali....avevo tante amiche che non erano cosi...altre si....
Il mio periodo duro poco 3mesi....ecome sai non era il.periodo piu felice della mia avuta.....
Avevo abortito da poco (tanto per cambiare)
Mia madre era in clinica e tutto il resto andava a puttane...
Dovevo fare qualcosa. ...
In quel momento mi faceva stare bene....
Nulla di triste 
Fasi della vita


----------



## sienne (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma perche?
> Non siamo tutti uguali....avevo tante amiche che non erano cosi...altre si....
> Il mio periodo duro poco 3mesi....ecome sai non era il.periodo piu felice della mia avuta.....
> Avevo abortito da poco (tanto per cambiare)
> ...




Ciao miss,

è proprio così, fasi della vita ... :smile: ... 

alcune realtà richiedono di crescere in fretta. 
lo si fa. alcuni diventano "bitter" ... amari,
altri, mantengono la loro positività! ... :up:

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma perche?
> Non siamo tutti uguali....avevo tante amiche che non erano cosi...altre si....
> Il mio periodo duro poco 3mesi....ecome sai non era il.periodo piu felice della mia avuta.....
> Avevo abortito da poco (tanto per cambiare)
> ...


Probabilmente sono troppo vecchia per capire e ho avuto un'adolescenza troppo lontana da certi comportamenti.
Non era un giudizio.
L'idea di qualcuno che scopa perchè ubriaco (già questo a me non piace) per poi dopo anni non ricordarsi con chi l'ha fatto mi mette tristezza.
Probabilmente nonostante abbia tradito non riesco a non dare al sesso una certa importanza e non posso immaginare di scopare con uno di cui poi non mi ricorderó.


----------



## Carola (27 Novembre 2013)

Perdonatemi ma pur traendo molti spunti x riflettere dai vs post e reputando molti voi persone splendide che meriterebbe conoscere vedo che è un po' pratica comune cantarsela e suonarsela ... Il traditore che tradisce x mancanza di cose a casa, quello che tradisce x sport ma che ama e se tradisse non x sport lascerebbe  il tradito che trova scuse x tenersi il fedifrago /a , i traditi che diventano psicologi e studiano il passato del compagno x capire, insomma diciamo che x enne motivi scopare fuori ad un certo punto piace e chiudere a casa sarebbe follia x enne motivi quindi a meno di situaz insopportabili si sta dove si è io x prima 
sicurezzaxaffetto poche rotture soldi figli gatti orchidee

Stare solo comporta gran coraggio. Il mio ex amante sole ecc brunetta ... Queste sono persone con palle tutto il resto x me quaqquaraqqua me x prima e anche chi traditore seriale che x solitudine chi x altro
... My opinion eh


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente sono troppo vecchia per capire e ho avuto un'adolescenza troppo lontana da certi comportamenti.
> Non era un giudizio.
> L'idea di qualcuno che scopa perchè ubriaco (già questo a me non piace) per poi dopo anni non ricordarsi con chi l'ha fatto mi mette tristezza.
> Probabilmente nonostante abbia tradito non riesco a non dare al sesso una certa importanza e non posso immaginare di scopare con uno di cui poi non mi ricorderó.


No no non hai capito...scusa....l.ho detto male io...
Non mi ricordo le sensazioni che ho provato. Non mi ricordo l attributo del ragazzo. Non mi ricordo le posizioni...
Mi ricordo benissimo I volti e I ragazzi e siamo amici tutt ora....
E' normsle scorsarsi queste cose dopo 6 anni che ho una relazione stabile


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Perdonatemi ma pur traendo molti spunti x riflettere dai vs post e reputando molti voi persone splendide che meriterebbe conoscere vedo che è un po' pratica comune cantarsela e suonarsela ... Il traditore che tradisce x mancanza di cose a casa, quello che tradisce x sport ma che ama e se tradisse non x sport lascerebbe  il tradito che trova scuse x tenersi il fedifrago /a , i traditi che diventano psicologi e studiano il passato del compagno x capire, insomma diciamo che x enne motivi scopare fuori ad un certo punto piace e chiudere a casa sarebbe follia x enne motivi quindi a meno di situaz insopportabili si sta dove si è io x prima
> sicurezzaxaffetto poche rotture soldi figli gatti orchidee
> 
> Stare solo comporta gran coraggio. Il mio ex amante sole ecc brunetta ... Queste sono persone con palle tutto il resto x me quaqquaraqqua me x prima e anche chi traditore seriale che x solitudine chi x altro
> ... My opinion eh


Beh come dire c'è chi se la canta e se la suona
e chi invece la compone...
Il demiurgo.

Ma reputo la tua un'opinione speciale:
La bloggo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché no? L'insicurezza non si "cura" anche con la seduzione?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma i giochi di abilità danno un sacco di sicurezza, eh? A parte gli scherzi, in classe tua non c'era quella non tanto carina che non se ne faceva scappare uno? Che poi una non sia tanto carina o non ci si senta... è la stessa cosa.


non so, io a quell'età non contemplavo l'uso del mio corpo per sedurre
dopo sì, ma a quel punto ero già sicura

@sbriciolata: in effetti c'era


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sai come invidio chi trova tanti uomini che le piacciono.


Guarda che in genere
accade che loro sono tipe
che piacciono a tanti uomini.

La molla è piacere ad una persona
Non che la persona piaccia a te.

Tutto sommato gioca meno brutti scherzi la distimia
che l'eccessiva considerazione di sè stessi.

Infatti Dio punì la superbia degli angeli.


----------



## Frithurik (27 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Certo che lo so.... non ci riesco a dormire la notte.
> Credi che mi abbia fatto piacere?
> Ci sono stato male e pure adesso ci sto male. Sono crollati il muro di sostegno della mia persona, le mie certezze, le mie sicurezze, ho pianto, mi sono disperato in preda all'ansia e ho tremato quando scoprivo quanto stava accadendo, ho urlato con lei... ho provato rabbia, delusione, paura, ansia, insicurezza, sono dimagrito di due chili, forse tre, ho avuto tachicardia, e altri sintomi fisici...
> Ma a parte questo... ho sempre cercato di confinare l'emotività dove deve stare, per far emergere la razionalità.
> ...


danny credo che tu sia egoista pensi solo a te stesso,  Lei di fronte alla tua sofferenza come reagisce come si comporta con te mostra segni di pentimento e tranquilla o si zerbina.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Novembre 2013)

*Considerazione "a latere"*

[certo che a leggere il nostro danny... E' così bene educato, così razionale, così ineccepibile, così perbene, così equanime, così controllato, così a modino ...




che proprio se le merita le corna! :singleeye:]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> [certo che a leggere il nostro danny... E' così bene educato, così razionale, così ineccepibile, così perbene, così equanime, così controllato, così a modino ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Però chissà quante donne vorrebbero avere un marito che le ami con la dedizione di danny.
Io da tante cose che scrive
resto edificato.

Mai io avrei avuto la sua pazienza con una donna.

Non so come dirlo
Io misuro l'amore che ho verso una donna dalla pazienza che riesco ad avere con lei.


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> A 18 anni dopo la 4 birra ti piacciono tutti


ma quando mai. per quanto sia lontano il ricordo non era così manco per niente


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quando mai. per quanto sia lontano il ricordo non era così manco per niente


Beh ovvio con la puzza che hai tu sotto il naso
ci volevano almeno 4 barili di birra no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ovvio con la puzza che hai tu sotto il naso
> ci volevano almeno 4 barili di birra no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo quoto perchè si parla di persone che sono fedeli e credevano/credono comunque nella fedeltà a tutto tondo.
> Il tradimento di una persona che si è sempre reputata fedele, è sintomo di qualcosa che non va.
> Vedi Mattia che è andato a cercare un surrogato di compagna.
> 
> ...


tu pensa il culo che ha chi ami che siccome lo ami lo puoi tradire.


----------



## marietto (28 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Danny,
mi sono rimesso un po' in pari con la lettura del tuo 3D stasera.
Devo dire che sono abbastanza confuso...

Da quello che ho capito tua moglie ha detto che non era innamorata del tizio, e che comunque sapeva che lui non avrebbe lasciato la moglie per lei. Quindi avrebbe messo a rischio il rapporto con te, la famiglia, le costruzioni di una vita, sostanzialmente per qualche (potenziale?) scopata, come del resto accade spesso nelle storie di tradimenti.
La cosa inquietante è che adesso, a gioco (teoricamente) finito, il suo maggior cruccio è non aver continuato la storia con l'amante. Ma le importa ancora qualcosa di tutto il resto? Ne avete parlato? Mostra qualche segno di disagio al riguardo?

Tu dici di non considerare importante l'eventuale consumazione fisica del tradimento, avvenuta o meno, ma ad un certo punto dici che l'eventuale scoperta di una relazione effettiva porterebbe ad una separazione che sarebbe troppo onerosa e pesante dal punto di vista pratico. Non mi è chiaro se la tua motivazione nel voler recuperare il rapporto si basa sul fatto che ci tieni sinceramente o sulla semplice convenienza.
E a tal proposito mi viene il dubbio che, più che non considerare importante la trombata, tu preferisca non sapere nulla in proposito perché poi ti sentiresti costretto a prendere una decisione più "forte".

Scrivi molto sulla ricostruzione del vostro rapporto, anche con spunti interessanti e passaggi condivisibilissimi, e dici che ci state lavorando, ma se le premesse sono quelle qui sopra (magari non ho capito una cippa io, a leggere tutte ste pagine in una volta, non lo posso escludere) su quali basi state lavorando?

Più che una ricostruzione mi sembra un "far buon viso a cattivo gioco" da parte di entrambi.


----------



## Carola (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu pensa il culo che ha chi ami che siccome lo ami lo puoi tradire.


  In effetti, Tebe mi sei super simpa ma ste cose ci credo poco ( mio limite) cioè se uno mi amasse come te vorrei saperlo? Si x dargli un calcio in culo perché passi la sbandata ma tipo te e man col casso ecco.
Capisco loth che cambia e mai si e' perso in racconti ma manco rosichi se le tipe  sparivano
Cioe giusto peso a storie con poco peso se non x simpatia e piacere al momento ecco ... Se no diventa altro anche se non entra in gioco l ammmmore

Se mi tradisse perché non mi ama che me lo dicesse invece  che ammmia ci penso io.. 
 Non parlo della scopata di un paio di volte e archiviata ecco


----------



## disincantata (28 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao Danny,
> mi sono rimesso un po' in pari con la lettura del tuo 3D stasera.
> Devo dire che sono abbastanza confuso...
> 
> ...


Hai sintetizzato benissimo e l'impressione e' proprio quella.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2013)

La ricostruzione di un rapporto richiede tempo e impegno.
Non è passato neanche un mese dalla scoperta e siamo a poco più di una decina di giorni dalla fine.
E' troppo presto per pensare che le ceneri si siano raffreddate.
E' troppo presto per pensare che si possa dimenticare tutto, senza rimpianti o rancori, senza ansie o paure.
I sentimenti che si gestiscono in tradimento sono talmente intensi che credere possano svanire in qualche giorno è illusorio. Credere che si possa tornare subito come prima è ingenuo.
E forse un po' sciocco.
Perché dopo un tradimento non si può tornare come prima.
Bisogna ridefinire gli equilibri, mutare i ruoli, comprendere le ragioni, imparare a comunicare.
Tante persone questi obiettivi neppure se li pongono: a tradimento avvenuto si sancisce la fine di un rapporto.
Io questo non lo voglio, e neppure mia moglie.
Ovvio che ognuno di noi due pensa a quello che ha perso.
Poi... col tempo, subentrano altri fattori.
Ci si accorge dell'altro, e si scorge finalmente una porta che apre alla speranza.
Perché nel tradimento e nella scoperta dello stesso, all'inizio si è egoisti ai massimi livelli.
Moglie e marito vogliono, pretendono qualcosa: il tradito rivuole ciò di cui si sente defraudato, e la traditrice ciò che aveva ottenuto.
Fuori dai denti, è sempre così. Potete dire il contrario, ma ogni traditore vede l'amante sul cavallo bianco, e ogni tradito si sente vittima di un furto operato dal cavaliere. Due obiettivi che non possono coincidere, mai, all'inizio, anche perché se tradimento c'è stato, è stato anche conseguenza di un vuoto - di qualsiasi tipo - che si è generato all'interno di una coppia e che si è cercato di riempire uscendone. 
E' ovvio che non si debba pretendere di ripartire subito, e darsi addosso in cerca di colpe e mancanze è quanto di più sbagliato ci possa essere.
E' anche normale che in questo periodo ogni giorno venga vissuto in maniera diversa. 
Ci sono giornate aperte alla speranza, altre piene di dubbi, sulle quali è inutile crogiolarsi.
Io ho visto mia moglie aprirsi gradualmente a me in questi giorni, coccolarmi e capirmi, venirmi incontro, dirmi che aveva capito cosa mi aveva fatto provare. Lui, l'altro è sparito dai nostri discorsi. Siamo rimasti noi.
In questo momento stiamo progettando le vacanze di Natale. E anche qualche altra novità romantica. Ma soprattutto stiamo ritornando alla nostra vita di coppia, ridefinendone gli equilibri, gli spazi, cercando attraverso la comunicazione di comprendere perché si è arrivati a tutto questo. E' un lavoro che richiede tempo, ma oggi posso pensare comunque di essere... non dico felice o sereno, ma sicuramente contento di quanto sta accadendo.
Lei c'è.  Ora, nel presente, c'è.
Per me e per mia figlia. 
Non è solo una presenza fisica, un muto rassegnarsi alle necessità contingenti.
No, no, intendo dire che lei è qui, con noi, presente, viva, con l'anima, la mente, il corpo.
E lo dico sinceramente, questa è già una conquista, per ora.


----------



## realista1 (28 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> In questo momento stiamo progettando le vacanze di Natale.



Attenzione che non finiscano come quelle dei cinepanettoni di Boldi/De Sica....:mexican:

Perdonami la battutaccia, la tentazione è stata troppo forte......


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Realista*



realista1 ha detto:


> Attenzione che non finiscano come quelle dei cinepanettoni di Boldi/De Sica....:mexican:
> 
> Perdonami la battutaccia, la tentazione è stata troppo forte......


Io resto basito.Non mi sognerei mai di programmare vacanze con la mia donna dopo che questa ha incontrato un altro a mia insaputa,e ci è scappato pure un bacio....!Sono vecchio!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io resto basito.Non mi sognerei mai di programmare vacanze con la mia donna dopo che questa ha incontrato un altro a mia insaputa,e ci è scappato pure un bacio....!Sono vecchio!


Sei vecchio dentro :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei vecchio dentro :mrgreen:


Si,e non solo............!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io resto basito.Non mi sognerei mai di programmare vacanze con la mia donna dopo che questa ha incontrato un altro a mia insaputa,e ci è scappato pure un bacio....!*Sono vecchio*!





oscuro ha detto:


> *Si*,e non solo............!:rotfl:


:inlove:


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io resto basito.Non mi sognerei mai di programmare vacanze con la mia donna dopo che questa ha incontrato un altro a mia insaputa,e ci è scappato pure un bacio....!Sono vecchio!


ma perché ti colpisce di più un uomo che vuol ricostruire piuttosto che uno come lothar che distrugge la dignità di un matrimonio?


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> :inlove:


Ormai......


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,e non solo............!:rotfl:


Di questi tempi esserlo soprattutto dentro è un pregio ( for me)


----------



## Fantastica (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché ti colpisce di più un uomo che vuol ricostruire piuttosto che uno come lothar che distrugge la dignità di un matrimonio?


Domanda ineccepibile.


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> In effetti, Tebe mi sei super simpa ma ste cose ci credo poco ( mio limite) cioè se uno mi amasse come te vorrei saperlo? Si x dargli un calcio in culo perché passi la sbandata ma tipo te e man col casso ecco.
> Capisco loth che cambia e mai si e' perso in racconti ma manco rosichi se le tipe  sparivano
> Cioe giusto peso a storie con poco peso se non x simpatia e piacere al momento ecco ... Se no diventa altro anche se non entra in gioco l ammmmore
> 
> ...



ma guarda che Mattia lo sa che da me non ha fedeltà.
Io sono stata chiarisssima.
prima a promettergli fedeltà (mantenuta) e poi a buttarla alle ortiche.

Mattia mi conosce molto bene.
E non mi ha dato nessun calcio nel culo.
Poteva farlo?
certo.
Avrei accettato ma mai avrei ripromesso fedeltà.
Si sta comportando come me.
Occhio non vede e cuore non duole.
Lui si sente amato e lo è.
Io mi sento amata e lo sono.
Lui non controlla cosa faccio e io non controllo cosa fa lui.
Cosa c'è da capire?


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché ti colpisce di più un uomo che vuol ricostruire piuttosto che uno come lothar che distrugge la dignità di un matrimonio?


Per la tempistica!La tua è un'osservazione giustissima,quello che non accetto è solo la tempistica.Mi colpisce un uomo che si butta un tradimento alle spalle con questa leggerezza,come se fosse tutto normale,e successo da poco e lui già pensa a programmare le vacanze di natale.Poi passiamo a lothar.Io non condivido il comportamento di lothar,ma ho anche l'umiltà di non giudicare un uomo con 30 anni di matrimonio sulle spalle...che ne so dopo 30 anni con la stessa persona cosa farò anche io?Poi ricostruire ci può anche stare,ma su basi diverse,dopo aver elaborato,dopo mesi,non subito!


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di questi tempi esserlo soprattutto dentro è un pregio ( for me)


Non sono vecchio,sono solo onesto.


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Ma Man che centra?
Sono mesi che non lo vedo.
E avremmo fatto 6 scopate.
Poi non ho capito la storia del rosicare.
Chi rosica?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono vecchio,sono solo onesto.


Guarda che vecchio dentro è un ottimo passaporto :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per la tempistica!La tua è un'osservazione giustissima,quello che non accetto è solo la tempistica.Mi colpisce un uomo che si butta un tradimento alle spalle con questa leggerezza,come se fosse tutto normale,e successo da poco e lui già pensa a programmare le vacanze di natale.Poi passiamo a lothar.Io non condivido il comportamento di lothar,ma ho anche l'umiltà di non giudicare un uomo con 30 anni di matrimonio sulle spalle...che ne so dopo 30 anni con la stessa persona cosa farò anche io?Poi ricostruire ci può anche stare,ma su basi diverse,dopo aver elaborato,dopo mesi,non subito!


credo che il discorso di natale sia piu per la bimba oscuro mio...
glielo devono....in tutti i sensi...
anche per cercare di ritagliarsi un momento loro come famiglia....
ognuno combatte come puo.....non abbiamo tutti le stesse armi purtroppo.....


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché ti colpisce di più un uomo che vuol ricostruire piuttosto che uno come lothar che distrugge la dignità di un matrimonio?[/QUOTE
> 
> Ecco perche'mi fischiava un'orecchio....Suor Mini dei Camalli...
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che vecchio dentro è un ottimo passaporto :mrgreen:


Per andare dove?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Zio*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma perché ti colpisce di più un uomo che vuol ricostruire piuttosto che uno come lothar che distrugge la dignità di un matrimonio?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma guarda che Mattia lo sa che da me non ha fedeltà.
> Io sono stata chiarisssima.
> prima a promettergli fedeltà (mantenuta) e poi a buttarla alle ortiche.
> 
> ...


intanto mica è obbligatorio promettere fedeltà (lasciamo da parte formule e contratti).
io non l'ho mai fatto, mi limito a viverla fino a che la sento . cosa sono questi discorsi a priori?
la cosa che mi sconcerta di te è che pretendi il ruolo da perfetta tradita (quella che ha saputo ricostruire )ma anche quello di amante perfetta che contempla tutto un codice e  regolette alle quali attenersi.
se ti si da della seduttrice di uomini sposati non ti sta bene salvo poi rivendicare il ruolo di civettaflapflap

mi sa che pretendi sempre troppo


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto mica è obbligatorio promettere fedeltà (lasciamo da parte formule e contratti).
> io non l'ho mai fatto, mi limito a viverla fino a che la sento . cosa sono questi discorsi a priori?
> la cosa che mi sconcerta di te *è che pretendi il ruolo da perfetta tradita (quella che ha saputo ricostruire )ma anche quello di amante perfetta che contempla tutto un codice e  regolette alle quali attenersi.*
> *se ti si da della seduttrice di uomini sposati non ti sta bene salvo poi rivendicare il ruolo di civettaflapflap*
> ...



.....:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per andare dove?:rotfl:


Ovunque :rotfl: Basta ti mantenga giovane fuori


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....:unhappy:


spetta che ci penso e aggiungo


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

seduttrice di uomini sposati?
Minchia. Solo Man eppure è già leggenda.
Ottimo.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma perché ti colpisce di più un uomo che vuol ricostruire piuttosto che uno come lothar che distrugge la dignità di un matrimonio?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ovunque :rotfl: Basta ti mantenga giovane fuori


Ma si,in me convivono il vecchio ed il bambino...!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Senti zio lothar ma se un giorno cambio mi rimedi qualche strappona?sai qui dentro sono corteggiato,ma fatti zero,purtroppo...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

comunque tra civetta flap flap e seduttrice di uomini sposati, se l'italiano non è un opinione, non è la stessa cosa.
Se per te si...
ok.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

onestamente tu sei comprensibile  e lineare


lothar57 ha detto:


> ma perché ti colpisce di più un uomo che vuol ricostruire piuttosto che uno come lothar che distrugge la dignità di un matrimonio?[/QUOTE
> 
> Ecco perche'mi fischiava un'orecchio....Suor Mini dei Camalli...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

ma poi cosa ti rispondo che non capisci.

Sono propria torda global.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque tra civetta flap flap e seduttrice di uomini sposati, se l'italiano non è un opinione, non è la stessa cosa.
> Se per te si...
> ok.


sposati o no non è un dettaglio per te o nel caso rinunci?


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E tutto questo nonostante sia giovane dentro e vecchio fuori :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sposati o no non è un dettaglio per te o nel caso rinunci?


Te lo dirò la prossima volta che mi piace uno sposato magari.
Sai, in tanti anni di carriera traditoria solo due sposati.
tenendo presente che sono sempre loro che mi broccolano...
Tu che dici?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sono vecchio dentro,e giovane fuori....!:rotfl:
> ...


----------



## sienne (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sposati o no non è un dettaglio per te o nel caso rinunci?



Ciao Minerva,

la domanda posta così, potrebbe far intendere due cose ... 

comunque, credo ... che quello sposato, nel senso che è legato, 
e dichiara chiaramente che non intende lasciare ... 
il rischio di eventuali casini ... scende a zero ... 

se mai, quello è il criterio ... 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Lothar ( per un attimo vedendo l'azzurro ho temuto ti fossi trasformato in eretteo) ma lei (l'amante) ne è consapevole
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Te lo dirò la prossima volta che mi piace uno sposato magari.
> Sai, in tanti anni di carriera traditoria solo due sposati.
> tenendo presente che sono sempre loro che mi broccolano...
> Tu che dici?



errore Sorella Tebe...se la memoria non mi inganna,scrivesti che Man  manco ti fumava.. fosti tu a broccolarlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Fiamma,io scrivo sempre con questo colore,perche'il celeste e'mia caratteristica...
> ...


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Fiamma,io scrivo sempre con questo colore,perche'il celeste e'mia caratteristica...
> ...


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Comunque Min, io non sono la perfetta tradita che ha saputo ricostruire.
Io sono solo una donna, squisitamente umana, che è stata tradita e che ha saputo perdonare, dimenticare, andare oltre e ricostruire meglio di prima proprio perchè  imperfetta.
E traditrice.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Fiammetta è intrigante....!
> ...


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Scherzi ..!!!io sono angelica :mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

sai che a me questa squisitezza da un'impressione di paraculaggine?:singleeye:





Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque Min, io non sono la perfetta tradita che ha saputo ricostruire.
> Io sono solo una donna, *squisitamente umana*, che è stata tradita e che ha saputo perdonare, dimenticare, andare oltre e ricostruire meglio di prima proprio perchè  imperfetta.
> E traditrice.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > A me forumisticamente parlando piaci!
> ...


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> errore Sorella Tebe...se la memoria non mi inganna,scrivesti che Man  manco ti fumava.. fosti tu a broccolarlo.


Non l'ho mica negato.
Ma Min suggerisce  che sono una che va con gli sposati. Quasi in caccia.
E visto che non sono un cesso e ancora oggi gli uomini me li devo scrollare da addosso...soprattutto quelli sposati...
Direi che come al solito è accecata dalla sua accidia.
Detto questo ci tengo a sottolineare che lo sposato eventuale che viene con me, visto che non lo costringo...
Cazzi suoi.
Non mi reputo responsabile per nulla.
Lui si deve sentire responsabile dei suoi atti e dei tradimenti.
Ognuno si prenda le responsabilità proprie.
ma pensa te.
Gli sposati come dei cretini globali che si fanno irretire da una donna.
Minchia che affarone averli sposati.
Brave.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non l'ho mica negato.
> Ma Min suggerisce  che sono una che va con gli sposati. Quasi in caccia.
> E visto che non sono un cesso e ancora oggi gli uomini me li devo scrollare da addosso...soprattutto quelli sposati...
> Direi che come al solito è accecata dalla sua accidia.
> ...


no, non suggerisco una fava.
basta limitarsi a leggere quello che hai scritto nel tempo e si nota che da una parte di certe cose ti compiaci e dall'altra rinneghi un pochino


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Idem tu :smile: ma credo si fosse compreso :smile:
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non l'ho mica negato.
> Ma Min suggerisce  che sono una che va con gli sposati. Quasi in caccia.
> E visto che non sono un cesso e ancora oggi gli uomini me li devo scrollare da addosso...soprattutto quelli sposati...
> Direi che come al solito è accecata dalla sua accidia.
> ...


Vado OT io vedo una certa purezza nel tuo modo di essere ... Non so perché ma mi dai questa sensazione ..fine Ot


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vado OT io vedo una certa purezza nel tuo modo di essere ... Non so perché ma mi dai questa sensazione ..fine Ot


può essere senz'altro.è interessante.perché?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma a me piaci per davvero,mi piace la tua testa...!
> ...


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che a me questa squisitezza da un'impressione di paraculaggine?:singleeye:


posso capirlo.
Non mi conosci e non mi vivi nella realtà quindi le tue sovrastrutture possono pensare ciò che vogliono.
Sono molto lontana dall'essere paracula.
Lo fossi stata la mia vita nei rapporti di coppia sarebbe stata più semplice.
Perchè è più facile assoggettarsi alla massa e dire che si. Sarò fedele. O si. E' un valore, e poi trombare in giro.
Questi sono i paraculi.
Dalla mia bocca non è mai uscito niente del genere.
Mai promessi fedeltà a nessuno.
Con tutte le conseguenze.
Che ho pagato.
I paraculi non pagano mai.
nel mio mondo almeno. Forse nel tuo


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Anche tu ...non stavo mica scherzando ... Ero seria ( ogni tanto mi concedo di esser seria anche qui )
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> può essere senz'altro.è interessante.perché?


Credo dipenda dal suo modo di essere ( almeno per come di esprime qui beninteso ) è in un certo senso libertina ( peraltro esclusiva di Man ) ma ha cuore ... Non so Min, non mi è facile spiegare su due piedi devo rifletterci :mrgreen: Premetto che sono molto istintiva :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> posso capirlo.
> Non mi conosci e non mi vivi nella realtà quindi le tue sovrastrutture possono pensare ciò che vogliono.
> Sono molto lontana dall'essere paracula.
> Lo fossi stata la mia vita nei rapporti di coppia sarebbe stata più semplice.
> ...


come ho già detto non capisco queste ripetute dichiarazioni che la gente farebbe di fedeltà a priori.
in genere "la massa" tende a darla per scontato pensando che quando sei innamorato quello ti basti, molto semplicemente.
poi può capitare che non sia così  e lo dici, ne parli e se si può si rimedia.altrimenti si passa ad altro
questo è il mio piccolo mondo antico.
che giustamente non deve essere il tuo...quello che dico , infatti...è che trovo confusi alcuni concetti che tu stessa affermi


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

ma certo 





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo dipenda dal suo modo di essere ( almeno per come di esprime qui beninteso ) è in un certo senso libertina ( peraltro esclusiva di Man ) *ma ha cuore .*.. Non so Min, non mi è facile spiegare su due piedi devo rifletterci :mrgreen: Premetto che sono molto istintiva :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo dipenda dal suo modo di essere ( almeno per come di esprime qui beninteso ) è in un certo senso libertina ( peraltro esclusiva di Man ) ma ha cuore ... Non so Min, non mi è facile spiegare su due piedi devo rifletterci :mrgreen: Premetto che sono molto istintiva :mrgreen:



man...che dolci ricordi di sesso sfrenato e cattivo....











:unhappy::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Nelle giuste condizioni sei una persona che mi piacerebbe frequentare anche fuori.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Grazie mi fa molto piacere :smile:


beh, uscite a cena stasera e fatela finita:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come ho già detto non capisco queste ripetute dichiarazioni che la gente farebbe di fedeltà a priori.
> in genere "la massa" tende a darla per scontato pensando che quando sei innamorato quello ti basti, molto semplicemente.
> poi può capitare che non sia così  e lo dici, ne parli e se si può si rimedia.altrimenti si passa ad altro
> questo è il mio piccolo mondo antico.
> che giustamente non deve essere il tuo...quello che dico , infatti...è che trovo confusi alcuni concetti che tu stessa affermi


Appunto perchè la massa tende a darla per scontata per poi ritrovarsi con universi caduti in testa, io prevengo.
tradinet esempio lampante.

Quindi è meglio tacere come fa la massa?
E poi cornificare?

Ok, se la pensi così....


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> man...che dolci ricordi di sesso sfrenato e cattivo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poi se Min ti cazzia :mrgreen: Vedi come sei


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

? la massa nella persona di me medesima afferma che non facciamo proclami prima e viviamo nella fedeltà fino a che essa ci sorge spontanea .quando ciò decade lo dichiariamo  





Tebe ha detto:


> Appunto perchè la massa tende a darla per scontata per poi ritrovarsi con universi caduti in testa, io prevengo.
> tradinet esempio lampante.
> 
> Quindi è meglio tacere come fa la massa?
> ...


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Poi se Min ti cazzia :mrgreen: Vedi come sei



hai ragione.
Allora visto che Man mi ha invitata per un caffè domani, con tanto di mail trombine nonostante i miei no reiterati per mesi...
Che dici...me lo riscopo?
Tanto sono passati eoni
Insomma...una specie di rimpatriata amantifera....


ma non c'ho voglia.
Che barba e che noia.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, uscite a cena stasera e fatela finita:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei micidiale


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei micidiale


sono circondata da gatte morte


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ? la massa nella persona di me medesima afferma che non facciamo proclami prima e viviamo nella fedeltà fino a che essa ci sorge spontanea .quando ciò decade lo dichiariamo


La dobbiamo prendere come una dichiarazione d'intenti ? Sai che invece a te non ti vedo come traditrice ?


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ? la massa nella persona di me medesima afferma che non facciamo proclami prima e viviamo nella fedeltà fino a che essa ci sorge spontanea .quando ciò decade lo dichiariamo


ma io non faccio proclami.
Non me ne frega un cazzo dell'esclusività fisica.
E visto che alla massa invece sembra di si (apparentemente), non voglio che si pensi io sia così.

Le basi di una coppia si mettono quasi subito. Se si capisce che non è solo una scopata meglio mettere in chiaro cose.
Io lo vorrei.
Tu no?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> Allora visto che Man mi ha invitata per un caffè domani, con tanto di mail trombine nonostante i miei no reiterati per mesi...
> Che dici...me lo riscopo?
> Tanto sono passati eoni
> ...


Se fino ad ora gli hai detto no temo che la passione sia un po' scemata e non sei una persona che forza il suo sentire ... Forse la passione per Man ti è passata


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono circondata da gatte morte


Meglio almeno non graffiano :mrgreen: :rotfl:Ma ti sai difendere


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma io non faccio proclami.
> Non me ne frega un cazzo dell'esclusività fisica.
> E visto che alla massa invece sembra di si (apparentemente), non voglio che si pensi io sia così.
> 
> ...


ovvio...ma che stavamo dicendo, mi sono persa


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non l'ho mica negato.
> Ma Min suggerisce  che sono una che va con gli sposati. Quasi in caccia.
> E visto che non sono un cesso e ancora oggi gli uomini me li devo scrollare da addosso...soprattutto quelli sposati...
> Direi che come al solito è accecata dalla sua accidia.
> ...


Allora Tebe ho avuto conferma che siamo tutti identici,altro che fedeli e non fedeli.Devi sapere che la mia ''amica''e'stata presa per lo stage,in una grossa azienda locale.I colleghi sono quasi tutti ingegneri,cinquantenni,sposati.Mi ha detto che tutti,dal primo all'ultimo ci hanno provatra va bene che sia una che si nota parecchio,che abbia 20 anni in meno di loro,che sappiano essere libera..pero'..pero'che razza di maiali..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (28 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Allora Tebe ho avuto conferma che siamo tutti identici,altro che fedeli e non fedeli.Devi sapere che la mia ''amica''e'stata presa per lo stage,in una grossa azienda locale.I colleghi sono quasi tutti ingegneri,cinquantenni,sposati.Mi ha detto che tutti,dal primo all'ultimo ci hanno provatra va bene che sia una che si nota parecchio,che abbia 20 anni in meno di loro,che sappiano essere libera..pero'..pero'che razza di maiali..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao Lothar

e tu saresti una volpe? 

sei entrato nell'affare dopo 30 anni ... :carneval: ...

ps: sto scherzando ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se fino ad ora gli hai detto no temo che la passione sia un po' scemata e non sei una persona che forza il suo sentire ... Forse la passione per Man ti è passata


ma la passione è scemata per forza.
Era un amante mica l'ammooore.
Era sesso pur avendo dei contatti mentali.
Ma l'ho sempre visto in funzione di un motel, mica un amico o che ne so.
E infatti non ho mai desiderato andarci a cena o altre amenità che in genere si fanno.

Il caffè ok...due parole e via ma per il resto...
Che ci dobbiamo dire?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma la passione è scemata per forza.
> Era un amante mica l'ammooore.
> Era sesso pur avendo dei contatti mentali.
> Ma l'ho sempre visto in funzione di un motel, mica un amico o che ne so.
> ...


Appunto quindi non forzarti ( ma che te lo dico a fare ) ...e spera che Mattia la prossima volta acquisti il rossetto giusto invece che l'ombretto nero ( ma poi lo usi?)


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio...ma che stavamo dicendo, mi sono persa



tu ti perdi, perchè cacci dentro un mare di minchiate che non centrano nulla e poi quando ti costringo alla realtà non capisci più

giusto perchè mi dai contro a prescindere...


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu ti perdi, perchè cacci dentro un mare di minchiate che non centrano nulla e poi quando ti *costringo alla realtà non capisci più*
> 
> giusto perchè mi dai contro a prescindere...


sì, certo mi hai proprio costretto.
anche questa cosa del solo motel....niente cena etc è una delle tue confuse distinzioni.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar
> 
> e tu saresti una volpe?
> 
> ...


Cara Sienne,volevo solo ribadire che proprio il suo esempio,conferma quanto gia'sapevo.Non esistono uomini fedeli,ci provano sempre tutti,infatti quando leggo qua',ad esempio Oscuro ma anche altri mi sembrano mosche bianche.


----------



## sienne (28 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Sienne,volevo solo ribadire che proprio il suo esempio,conferma quanto gia'sapevo.Non esistono uomini fedeli,ci provano sempre tutti,infatti quando leggo qua',ad esempio Oscuro ma anche altri mi sembrano mosche bianche.



Ciao lothar,

il mio, era veramente solo uno scherzo! 

e con le donne, come la vedi? 

non si sa mai, non è che mi sveglio a 60 anni ...  ...
solo così, per aggiornarmi ... i dati dicono che si è alla pari ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo mi hai proprio costretto.
> anche questa cosa del solo motel....niente cena etc è una delle tue confuse distinzioni.


:unhappy:
eh?


----------



## devastata (28 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao lothar,
> 
> il mio, era veramente solo uno scherzo!
> 
> ...



Perchè no, si può fare. Non alla Lothar ma si può.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non esistono uomini fedeli,ci provano sempre tutti.


Che bella autoassoluzione. E contraddetta per di più dalle mosche bianche. Che poi... bianche secondo te...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che bella autoassoluzione. E contraddetta per di più dalle mosche bianche. Che poi... bianche secondo te...


Pensa che io non credo invece all'esistenza di donne fedeli...
Sono dell'opinione che molto sta a me nel fare che lei non cada in tentazione
Pensa un po' te...

Ma comunque non ho mai trovato donne in difficoltà
ma piuttosto donne difficili...


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Appunto perchè la massa tende a darla per scontata per poi ritrovarsi con universi caduti in testa, io prevengo.
> tradinet esempio lampante.
> 
> Quindi è meglio tacere come fa la massa?
> ...


una domanda che volevo farti è questa:
alla luce del tuo non volerti omologare alla massa...perché scegli sempre uomini tanto omologati (hai parlato di 3 tradimenti a tuo sfavore) e non compagni che abbiano la tua stessa visione delle cose?


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> una domanda che volevo farti è questa:
> alla luce del tuo non volerti omologare alla massa...perché scegli sempre uomini tanto omologati (hai parlato di 3 tradimenti a tuo sfavore) e non compagni che abbiano la tua stessa visione delle cose?


Vedi min.
In piú di due anni mi hai fatto questa domanda almeno venti volte.
E io ho risposto altrettante.
Perdonami se preferisco non rispondere piú.
Quando e se ti porrai in ascolto vero e non ottuso allora cambieró idea.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vedi min.
> In piú di due anni mi hai fatto questa domanda *almeno venti volte.*
> E io ho risposto altrettante.
> Perdonami se preferisco non rispondere piú.
> Quando e se ti porrai in ascolto vero e non ottuso allora cambieró idea.


mon dieu vado subito a cercare un paio di pigiamini per ricoverarmi:unhappy:
ma voi che siete svegli vi ricordate la risposta?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vedi min.
> In piú di due anni mi hai fatto questa domanda almeno venti volte.
> E io ho risposto altrettante.
> Perdonami se preferisco non rispondere piú.
> Quando e se ti porrai in ascolto vero e non ottuso allora cambieró idea.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Insomma hai capito
la filosofia del non mi cucchi...

Grazie Tebe...
Con sto post mi hai tirato su il morale in una serata molto down per me...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mon dieu vado subito a cercare un paio di pigiamini per ricoverarmi:unhappy:
> ma voi che siete svegli vi ricordate la risposta?


Io si...
Ma sono cose che tu avresti sognato poter esperire...

Ma il fato non ha voluto..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (28 Novembre 2013)

Io vedo che loth fa brevi accenni alle sue fanciulle a prescindere da quanto le veda


Si capisce che non si strugge sono davvero come un ora di evasione 


Di te Tebe percepivo un coinvolgimento diverso
Hai  aperto un blog ma al di la di quello che leggevo mi sembrava che ci fosse un qualcosa di più , non dico mica amore, però parete mia un qualcosa che se fossi in Mattia patirei molto al di la della tua ammissione di incapacità di essere fedele fisicamente 


Non credo che tu gli dica esco vedo man e lui pensi ok ok lo sapevo e sto zitto


Poi sarò pure io pronta al Ricovero Tebe che non comprendo 


Non è una critica e'solo quello che percepisco io così come voi percepite di me altro magari non sempre corretto


Tutto qui però sono affari vostri ci mancherebbe e poi sono tante le dinamiche di coppia a me strane
X prima la mia te pensa.


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Sienne,volevo solo ribadire che proprio il suo esempio,conferma quanto gia'sapevo.Non esistono uomini fedeli,ci provano sempre tutti,infatti quando leggo qua',ad esempio Oscuro ma anche altri mi sembrano mosche bianche.


Lothar io tendo ad essere fedele per natura,anche se è successo anche a me di non esserlo.Se devo stare con una donna che non mi appaga tanto vale stare da solo no?Io capisco uomini come te,30 anni di matrimonio,non so cosa possa passare nella testa di un uomo dopo 30 anni di matrimonio....!Ma ti faccio l'esempio del conte,dopo 6 mesi di matrimonio già braghe calate con QUALCUNO che si divertiva alle sue spalle,questo faccio fatica a capirlo.Ti sposi e dopo 6 mesi ti fai i cazzi tuoi,non ha senso!Ma sapessi a 40 anni in una metropoli come roma le donne che ti capitano...per quale motivo stare accanto ad una e vivere nell'ansia?te ne stai solo e fai quello che vuoi.Invece no,gli uomini sono codardi e vigliacchi,vogliono il porto sicuro e il divertimento fuori,una generazione di merda la mia,povere donne.


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè no, si può fare. Non alla Lothar ma si può.



Ciao devastata,

io intendevo tradire ... proprio alla Lothar ... 

ma per il resto, ehhh ... lo voglio ben sperare  ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Grazie mi fa molto piacere :smile:
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In effetti abbiamo un pò esagerato!:rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2013)

Aspetto Simy con i popcorn


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Aspetto Simy con i popcorn



Ho segnato tutto. tranquilla. pazienza sono destinata ad essere "sorpassata" sempre dalle gatte morte. è indubbio che non mi so vendere. ma tant'è


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

Vendersi e' una cosa....regalarsi un altra...
Che so sti movimenti e ste moine qui?


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Vendersi e' una cosa....regalarsi un altra...
> Che so sti movimenti e ste moine qui?


eh, che non ci si può essentare un attimo e qui scatta l'assalto.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Aspetto Simy con i popcorn


I popcorn fanno male di prima mattina  Ciao Farfie Buondi :up:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> eh, che non ci si può essentare un attimo e qui scatta l'assalto.


Lo vedo....
E dai riprenditi cio che e' tuo.....


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



miss acacia ha detto:


> Lo vedo....
> E dai riprenditi cio che e' tuo.....


Ma la finite?:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la finite?:rotfl:


Non intrometterti....si fa business qui...
Mi e' piu facile soffiarti a simy che Fiammetta. ....
Collabora un po....


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Lo vedo....
> E dai riprenditi cio che e' tuo.....


Daje Simy


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho segnato tutto. tranquilla. pazienza sono destinata ad essere "sorpassata" sempre dalle gatte morte. è indubbio che non mi so vendere. ma tant'è


 No 

Sorpassata in curva?  dissento su gatta morta.. Oh io so viva :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No
> 
> Sorpassata in curva?  dissento su gatta morta.. Oh io so viva :carneval:


Senza voi ed il conte sto forum potrebbe chiudere serenamente...!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Daje Simy


Pure tu?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure tu?:rotfl:


Certo! Io per rispetto a Simy non ci provo e poi devo stare a guardare una fiammetta qualunque che le porta via l'uomo?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Vendersi e' una cosa....regalarsi un altra...
> Che so sti movimenti e ste moine qui?


Oh oh ma che è.... Io i regali li fo a chi mi pare :mrgreen: ammazza nun se po più scrive nulla :mexican: ho scavalcato pure te? Qualcuno mi aggiorna sulla lista che avrei saltato? Manco fossi dal dottore :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh oh ma che è.... Io i regali li fo a chi mi pare :mrgreen: ammazza nun se po più scrive nulla :mexican: ho scavalcato pure te? Qualcuno mi aggiorna sulla lista che avrei saltato? Manco fossi dal dottore :rotfl:


Mettetevi nei panni di uno nuovo che legge....:rotfl::rotfl:cosa potrebbe pensare?un covo di pantere....,invece nulla,solo pippe,però è bello leggere sto teatrino...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo! Io per rispetto a Simy non ci provo e poi devo stare a guardare una fiammetta qualunque che le porta via l'uomo?


Già pure fiamma piccola... Da oggi sono fiammona :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mettetevi nei panni di uno nuovo che legge....:rotfl::rotfl:cosa potrebbe pensare?un covo di pantere....,invece nulla,solo pippe,però è bello leggere sto teatrino...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dichiarazione di intenti : da oggi con te io sono come una monaca e non quella di Monza :mrgreen: al limite ti posso confessare


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No
> 
> Sorpassata in curva?  dissento su gatta morta.. Oh io so viva :carneval:


ah regazzì qui la sabbia è finita da un pezzo, sallo.


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la finite?:rotfl:



ma la finite cosa? manco un po e ti ritrovo a fare il cascamorto? 
complimenti eh, complimenti davvero :applauso:


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dichiarazione di intenti : da oggi con te io sono come una monaca e non quella di Monza :mrgreen: al limite ti posso confessare


Dovrò inventarmi peccati di volta in volta,ho poco da confessare,solo i miei pensieri lussuriosi....


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma la finite cosa? manco un po e ti ritrovo a fare il cascamorto?
> complimenti eh, complimenti davvero :applauso:


Cascamorto?cascavivo,ci vuole grinta simy...grinta!I piselli mica cascano dal cielo...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ah regazzì qui la sabbia è finita da un pezzo, sallo.


So so i


----------



## zanna (29 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già pure fiamma piccola... Da oggi sono *fiammona* :rotfl:


Colpa di qualche torta al cioccolato di troppo? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Colpa di qualche torta al cioccolato di troppo? :rotfl:


Mangi tu la torta di fiammina?


----------



## zanna (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cascamorto?cascavivo,ci vuole grinta simy...grinta!I piselli mica cascano dal cielo...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Come no e rimbalzano pure :rotfl:


----------



## zanna (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mangi tu la torta di fiammina?


Mah ho come l'impressione che ci sia solo la torta eventualmente .... per il resto nutro qualche dubbio


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



wolf ha detto:


> Come no e rimbalzano pure :rotfl:


DIpende dove si vanno ad infilare....!


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Mah ho come l'impressione che ci sia solo la torta eventualmente .... per il resto nutro qualche dubbio


Impressione esatta,in questo sito le donne vivono all'insegna della morigeratezza sessuale.:unhappy:Che culo che abbiamo.:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> DIpende dove si vanno ad infilare....!


Normalmente sempre lì ....


----------



## zanna (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Impressione esatta,in questo sito le donne vivono all'insegna *della morigeratezza sessuale*.:unhappy:Che culo che abbiamo.:rotfl:


Si con noi :rotfl: branco de cazzare :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Normalmente sempre lì ....


E allora in alcuni casi non rimbalzano ma restano ben piantati...!:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora in alcuni casi non rimbalzano ma restano ben piantati...!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*WOlf*



wolf ha detto:


> Si con noi :rotfl: branco de cazzare :rotfl:


Secondo me sono proprio così in generale,loro amano scherzare,provocare,ma il sesso per loro è un capitolo chiuso.Fidati!:up:


----------



## zanna (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me sono proprio così in generale,loro amano scherzare,provocare,ma il sesso per loro è un capitolo chiuso.Fidati!:up:


Ci può stare ... una certa dose di prodenza le portate in faccia la insegnano ....


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me sono proprio così in generale,loro amano scherzare,provocare,ma il sesso per loro è un capitolo chiuso.Fidati!:up:


Tu devi solo sperare che le cazzare non si riescano as organizzare altrimenti te le ritrovi sotto casa e poi vediamo come si mette


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2013)

*Wolf*

Occhio a dargli troppo retta


----------



## zanna (29 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu devi solo sperare che le cazzare non si riescano as organizzare altrimenti te le ritrovi sotto casa e poi vediamo come si mette


:blabla::blabla::blabla:


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu devi solo sperare che le cazzare non si riescano as organizzare altrimenti te le ritrovi sotto casa e poi vediamo come si mette



Ciao farfalla 

dici? ... mah, secondo me, 
non vi è neanche bisogno di mettersi assieme ... 
già una basterebbe ... 

sienne


----------



## zanna (29 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Occhio a dargli troppo retta


Why? Alla fine della questione mica dice fesserie!!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

*il palo*

io faccio il palo...
voi potete passare all azione...
sienne vieni a fare il diversivo.....ballerina


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla
> 
> dici? ... mah, secondo me,
> non vi è neanche bisogno di mettersi assieme ...
> ...


Lo so
Ma facciamoli sentire un po importanti sti maschietti


----------



## zanna (29 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla
> 
> dici? ... mah, secondo me,
> non vi è neanche bisogno di mettersi assieme ...
> ...


Non sottovalutate l'esimio .... ma soprattutto non fate l'errore di ...


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io faccio il palo...
> voi potete passare all azione...
> sienne vieni a fare il diversivo.....ballerina



Ciao miss,


sii! vengo! ... noi due messe assieme, 
siamo ... psss ... è interno ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Tu devi solo sperare che le cazzare non si riescano as organizzare altrimenti te le ritrovi sotto casa e poi vediamo come si mette


Ma magari,si mette che finite a pecora con la faccia spiaccicata contro qualche albero,e le chiappe rosse e ammaccate.


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla
> 
> dici? ... mah, secondo me,
> non vi è neanche bisogno di mettersi assieme ...
> ...


Stai con questa idea tu.....!


----------



## zanna (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma magari,si mette che finite a pecora con la faccia spiaccicata contro qualche albero,e le chiappe rosse e ammaccate.


Ringraziami che non ti ho bruciato la risposta più ovvia


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Non sottovalutate l'esimio .... ma soprattutto non fate l'errore di ...



Ciao 

infatti ... 
tutto sta nella valutazione ...  ... 

... l'errore di ... ... ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Non sottovalutate l'esimio .... ma soprattutto non fate l'errore di ...


Esimio....non esageriamo,professore va benissimo.:up:


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Ringraziami che non ti ho bruciato la risposta più ovvia


Il problema e che dopo aver pranzato sulle loro natiche non andrebbero più via da sotto casa mia,le ritroveremmo tutte a Chi l'ha visto!Io non voglio i mass media sotto casa ...!


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai con questa idea tu.....!



Ciao oscu,

ehhh le idee ... mie ... 


ma tu continua a sognare, fa bene. 
ma non sorprenderti poi ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Ciao*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao oscu,
> 
> ehhh le idee ... mie ...
> 
> ...


La vita ha smesso di sorprendermi in positivo già da un pò cara mia...!


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La vita ha smesso di sorprendermi in positivo già da un pò cara mia...!




Ciao

se hai il viso verso il muro, 
non vedrei neanche io ... 
non ci sono sorprese così ... 
girati ... girati ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2013)

:saggio:


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se hai il viso verso il muro,
> non vedrei neanche io ...
> ...


Tranquilla mi giro,ma vedo solo cazzare....:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla mi giro,ma vedo solo cazzare....:rotfl:



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... :up:


sei 1.92 m ... giusto? 

abbassa lo sguardo, di tanto in tanto ... :mrgreen: ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*E*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... :up:
> 
> ...


E si,ma vedo solo cazzare uguale....!


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,ma vedo solo cazzare uguale....!



Ciao


ehhh ... oramai le sogni pure ... 

non vedi altro ... strizza gli occhi ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovrò inventarmi peccati di volta in volta,ho poco da confessare,solo i miei pensieri lussuriosi....


Io confesso tutto so mica part time :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io confesso tutto so mica part time :mrgreen:


Non vorrei sconvolgere la tua morigeratezza.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar io tendo ad essere fedele per natura,anche se è successo anche a me di non esserlo.Se devo stare con una donna che non mi appaga tanto vale stare da solo no?Io capisco uomini come te,30 anni di matrimonio,non so cosa possa passare nella testa di un uomo dopo 30 anni di matrimonio....!Ma ti faccio l'esempio del conte,dopo 6 mesi di matrimonio già braghe calate con QUALCUNO che si divertiva alle sue spalle,questo faccio fatica a capirlo.Ti sposi e dopo 6 mesi ti fai i cazzi tuoi,non ha senso!Ma sapessi a 40 anni in una metropoli come roma le donne che ti capitano...per quale motivo stare accanto ad una e vivere nell'ansia?te ne stai solo e fai quello che vuoi.Invece no,gli uomini sono codardi e vigliacchi,vogliono il porto sicuro e il divertimento fuori,una generazione di merda la mia,povere donne.


Ehm ehm..tempo fa'mia moglie mi ha ricordato un'episodio che iavevo completamente dimenticato.Appena sei mesi dopo il matrimonio,stavo per finire a letto con una tipa,fu solo l'intuito muliebre a sventare la cosa.
Va anche detto,che io manco ci pensavo,la tipa mi broccolo'di brutto...e visto che gay non ero e non sono,cosa potevo fare Oscu?tirarmi indietro???
Del resto noi siamo cosi',ragioniamo con ''lui'',le donne no.L'ultima conoscenza,mi ha piantato un bottone,con la''storia d'amore'',e l'ho rimandata dal suo Cornelio cervo a primavera.


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Zio*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ehm ehm..tempo fa'mia moglie mi ha ricordato un'episodio che iavevo completamente dimenticato.Appena sei mesi dopo il matrimonio,stavo per finire a letto con una tipa,fu solo l'intuito muliebre a sventare la cosa.
> Va anche detto,che io manco ci pensavo,la tipa mi broccolo'di brutto...e visto che gay non ero e non sono,cosa potevo fare Oscu?tirarmi indietro???
> Del resto noi siamo cosi',ragioniamo con ''lui'',le donne no.L'ultima conoscenza,mi ha piantato un bottone,con la''storia d'amore'',e l'ho rimandata dal suo Cornelio cervo a primavera.


Sarà,ma le donne mi dovono anche aggradare e non poco....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cascamorto?cascavivo,ci vuole grinta simy...grinta!*I piselli mica cascano dal cielo*...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pieno di scene orrende
sarebbe il mondo inter
se tutto quel che pende
dovesse un dì cader...


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ehm ehm..tempo fa'mia moglie mi ha ricordato un'episodio che iavevo completamente dimenticato.Appena sei mesi dopo il matrimonio,stavo per finire a letto con una tipa,fu solo l'intuito muliebre a sventare la cosa.
> Va anche detto,che io manco ci pensavo,la tipa mi broccolo'di brutto...e visto che gay non ero e non sono,cosa potevo fare Oscu?tirarmi indietro???
> Del resto* noi siamo cosi',ragioniamo con ''lui'',le donne no*.L'ultima conoscenza,mi ha piantato un bottone,con la''storia d'amore'',e l'ho rimandata dal suo Cornelio cervo a primavera.


e non ci invidi nemmeno un pochino?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà,ma le donne mi dovono anche aggradare e non poco....!



be'non me la ricordo,sn passati 26anni,ma era festa della Bologna bene,quindi tutte stragnocche...di sicuro lo era pure la zoccola........


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Impressione esatta,in questo sito le donne vivono all'insegna della morigeratezza sessuale.:unhappy:Che culo che abbiamo.:rotfl:


Esimio concordo con lei.
Indovini l'unica alla quale squassano puntualmente e (poco) morigeratamente le natiche 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pieno di scene orrende
> sarebbe il mondo inter
> se tutto quel che pende
> dovesse un dì cader...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Dottoressa Matraini*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Esimio concordo con lei.
> Indovini l'unica alla quale squassano puntualmente e (poco) morigeratamente le natiche
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vorrà dire sconquassano?:rotfl:,non si preoccupi ho proposto la sua promozione,al proff perplesso!Dott matraini lei rimarrà sempre nel mio immaginario anorettale!:up:


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrà dire sconquassano?:rotfl:,non si preoccupi ho proposto la sua promozione,al proff perplesso!Dott matraini lei rimarrà sempre nel mio *immaginario anorettale*!:up:


:rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Novembre 2013)

Scusate, ma alla fine mi sono perso in questo thread.

Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi: 
- se la moglie di Danny ha incontrato il suo spasimante.
- se ha ceduto alle sue lusinghe
- se è sempre ancora infoiata come una lupa
- se Danny l'ha presa sportivamente 

Grazie.


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Scusate, ma alla fine mi sono perso in questo thread.
> 
> Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi:
> - se la moglie di Danny ha incontrato il suo spasimante.
> ...


Si,la risposta alle tue domande e sempre si!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,la risposta alle tue domande e sempre si!


C'è scappato un sufflone o una carezza?


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> C'è scappato un sufflone o una carezza?


Sembra solo un tenero bacio.....!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sembra solo un tenero bacio.....!


Che noia. Pensavo roba di motel, squirting, pluriorgasmi, "sensazioni che mio marito non mi ha mai dato", ecc.


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Che noia. Pensavo roba di motel, squirting, pluriorgasmi, "sensazioni che mio marito non mi ha mai dato", ecc.


Ma infatti credo sia andata come dici tu,ma al marito poteva dirlo adesso?fra 10 anni sapremo...!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti credo sia andata come dici tu,ma al marito poteva dirlo adesso?fra 10 anni sapremo...!


Infatti. Mai 'na soddisfazzzzione... :blabla:


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Vabbè*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Infatti. Mai 'na soddisfazzzzione... :blabla:


Adesso stanno organizzando il santo natale!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti credo sia andata come dici tu,ma al marito poteva dirlo *adesso*?fra 10 anni sapremo...!


gliela tiene come sorpresa per le nozze d'oro?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

*Danny senti questa...*

Lei dice: Perdonami ho fatto una cazzata.

Lui dice: Ok ti perdono, perchè hai riconosciuto di aver fatto una cazzata e capita a tutti di sbagliare.

Lei poi continua la sua relazione...

Lui le dice: Ma perchè per te questa persona è di così fondamentale importanza? Se per te era una cagata...perchè continui a frequentarlo?

Lei gli dice: Mi sono accorta di amarlo...

Lui: ah si vero...hai scoperto il vero amore...ah ok...buon pro ti faccia...


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Mh*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei dice: Perdonami ho fatto una cazzata.
> 
> Lui dice: Ok ti perdono, perchè hai riconosciuto di aver fatto una cazzata e capita a tutti di sbagliare.
> 
> ...


E quindi?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Colpa di qualche torta al cioccolato di troppo? :rotfl:


Magari... Naaahh solo che mi tocca usare un accrescitivo per difesa :mrgreen: ma tu non dovevi rispondermi sull'altro 3D?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2013)

:bleble:





oscuro ha detto:


> Non vorrei sconvolgere la tua morigeratezza.


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :bleble:



è inutile che t'incazzi, Simy is welcome back... non ce n'è per nessuna :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (29 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magari... Naaahh solo che mi tocca usare un accrescitivo per difesa :mrgreen: *ma tu non dovevi rispondermi sull'altro 3D*?


Emh .... one day


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Emh .... one day


cmq c'abbiamo tutti la cretinite acuta :risata:


----------



## zanna (29 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> cmq c'abbiamo tutti la cretinite acuta :risata:


SGRUNT


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,la risposta alle tue domande e sempre si!


Cazzata.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2013)

Chiudo qui.
Ringrazio chi mi ha aiutato.
La situazione ora ha finalmente trovato uno sbocco positivo.
Alcune persone l'hanno compresa, e mi hanno saputo dare validi consigli per riuscire
ad arrivare allo scopo che mi ero prefisso: ritrovare mia moglie al mio fianco, ridare fuoco all'amore,
conservare e migliorare quello che per una lunga parte della mia vita è stata la cosa più importante.
E che rimane tuttora la più importante.
Tutto il resto, tante cose che ho letto, sono puro gossip.
Ci sta, ci sta: ma non aiuta e immiserisce chi lo fa.


----------

